# ¿Habeis visto el IBEX...? !!! 2012, noviembre !!!, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni septiembre +



## tesorero (1 Nov 2012)

Como ya dije, me llena de orgullo y satisfacción abrir un hilo mítico en burbuja, tras haber creado un usuario recientemente. (Aunque más satisfacción me daría ver como la guillotina de no deja de cortar cabezas de policastros castuzos).

Todos esperamos (deseamos ) guano, porque es lo que hay por todos lados, y si la bolsa dicen que es un reflejo de la realidad económica, estos niveles no son reflejo de una triste realidad, la realidad de la mayoría de los españoles.

Realidad, que es cruda y será aun más. Por eso y porque los “mercadoh lo descuentan todo”, éste Ibex nuestro va tarde, muy tarde para descontar. Si mañana se admiten cortos, como animal acuático, es posible que lo que ya debería haber ocurrido en estos meses atrás ocurra ahora.

Un saludo a mi primo, emigrante de 30 años que hizo las maletas y lleva en Londres varios meses. Primo, tú que también lees burbuja allende los mares, hazme sitio por allí por un por si acaso, que si la cosa no mejora hay que ampliar fronteras. 

Son más de las doce de la noche, 1 de noviembre, hora de brujas, fantasmas, zombies, JJJ y demás seres de la oscuridad. Sólo uno de ellos da susto, miedo, pavor… su nombre es Pandoro. No caigáis en la trampa del truco o trato, porque lo sentiréis. 

Como despedida, una frase del Sargento que daba el orden del día de la serie Canción triste de Hill Street: “Tengan cuidado ahí fuera”


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Nov 2012)

Olé, pues ya era hora de que pase lo que tenga que pasar... ::

Feliz noche de brujas a los que les vaya el rollo


----------



## tarrito (1 Nov 2012)

por casi pillo pole :ouch:

corran corran, que se acaban :


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Nov 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> por casi pillo pole :ouch:



En el general no se permiten las poles :no: MZMM 

PD: Vayan cogiendo sitio y calificando el hilo


----------



## tarrito (1 Nov 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> En el general no se permiten las poles :no: MZMM
> 
> PD: Vayan cogiendo sitio y calificando el hilo


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2012)

Pillo sitio, no comáis muchos esta noche xD


----------



## WinstonSmith (1 Nov 2012)

Me la pela la bolsa. Solo me gusta seguirla cuando hay grandes bajadas. Pero pillo sitio en primera página de hilo mítico.

[Espacio para Publicidad]::


----------



## sirpask (1 Nov 2012)

Truco o trato ?

Yo creo que si no nos consiguen separar de Italia ... la Merkel lo tiene jodido para que nos intervenga del todo.

Italia España

Deuda [+] 2011 1.906.738 M.€ 736.468 M.€ 2011 Deuda [+]
Deuda (%PIB) [+] 2011 120,70% 69,30% 2011 Deuda (%PIB) [+] 
Deuda Per Capita [+] 2010 30.429 € 13.908 € 2010 Deuda Per Capita [+]
Déficit [+] 2011 -61.758 M.€ -100.402 M.€ 2011 Déficit [+]
Déficit (%PIB) [+] 2011 -4% -9% 2011 Déficit (%PIB) [+]
Prima Riesgo [+] 2012-10-31 349 415 2012-10-31 Prima Riesgo [+] 
Tipos de interés [+] 2012-07-11 0,75% 0,75% 2012-07-11 Tipos de interés [+] 
PIB Per Capita [+] 2011 26.000 € 23.100 € 2011 PIB Per Capita [+] 
PIB [+] 2011 1.579.659 M.€ 1.063.355 M.€ 2011 PIB [+] 
PIB Trim Per Capita [+] III Trim 2011 6.500 € 5.800 € II Trim 2012 PIB Trim Per Capita [+] PIB Trim. [+] II Trim 2012 391.317 M.€ 269.739 M.€ II Trim 2012 PIB Trim. [+] 
Paro [+] Septiembre 2012 10,80% 25,80% Septiembre 2012 Paro [+] 748 € 2012 SMI [+] IPC Interanual [+] Septiembre 2012 3,20% 3,40% Septiembre 2012 IPC Interanual [+] IPCA [+] Septiembre 2012 3,40% 3,50% Septiembre 2012 IPCA [+] Bolsa (Var.este año) [+] 2012-10-30 0,43% -10,20% 2012-10-30 Bolsa (Var.este año) [+]

Comparar economía países: 2012 | datosmacro.com Italia &harr; España


----------



## tonuel (1 Nov 2012)

Road to the abyss... :Baile:


----------



## tarrito (1 Nov 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Truco o trato ?



truco!

este mes será de los


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2012)

Firmo ....................................


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2012)

España va bien, ya se sabía.

La Carta de la Bolsa - El dinero se fuga de España


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Nov 2012)

here ..........


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pillo sitio, no comáis muchos esta noche xD



A riesgo de iniciar una de las más sangrientas discusiones del hilo... ¿esos panellets no están demasiado tostados?


----------



## peseteuro (1 Nov 2012)

me apunto, a ver si este mes subimos a los 17k


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2012)

Este mes seréis un poco más pobres ::

Suerte


----------



## Lechu (1 Nov 2012)

Buenos dias


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2012)

A los buenos días!


----------



## boquiman (1 Nov 2012)

Ya nos han jodido...

La CNMV prorroga la prohibición de las posiciones cortas en bolsa hasta el 31 de enero - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Ya nos han jodido...
> 
> La CNMV prorroga la prohibición de las posiciones cortas en bolsa hasta el 31 de enero - elEconomista.es



Más duro será el desplome.

La estatilización del mundo del dinero se les volverá en contra.

Paciencia.


----------



## Crash (1 Nov 2012)

Buenos dias.


----------



## juanfer (1 Nov 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Ya nos han jodido...
> 
> La CNMV prorroga la prohibición de las posiciones cortas en bolsa hasta el 31 de enero - elEconomista.es



Era de esperar ya todos lo esperabamos. 

Si admiten cortos los bancos pezqueñines se ira el precio al suelo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> A riesgo de iniciar una de las más sangrientas discusiones del hilo... ¿esos panellets no están demasiado tostados?



:ouch::ouch:

Buenos días!


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Nov 2012)

se va repsol, se va por la barranquilla.....


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Nov 2012)

bon dia!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1aSbKvm_mKA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

un saludo para los usanos, que al final si que han sufrido a Sandy.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> bon dia!
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1aSbKvm_mKA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> un saludo para los usanos, que al final si que han sufrido a Sandy.



Curisosamente ayer estuve viendo ese flashmob ::

Ahí dejo otro muy interesante

[YOUTUBE]S13RsEpS9IY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2012)

Los cortos que me han cantado en 7280 están dando dinero cash


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Nov 2012)

¿Hay pluma en esa operación? :cook:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Hay pluma en esa operación? :cook:



hay lagarto.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2012)

Por cierto, a quienes no tengáis alergia al catalán, os recomiendo la entrevista de ayer de Jaume Barberà al cantamañanas de Marc Vidal en Singulars. Se despachó a gusto, como de costumbre. Soltó una perla:"a las compañías españolas en Colombia, México, Perú,.... no se les aceptan avales bancarios de entidades españolas" y específicamente nombró a BBVA y SAN.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2012)

::::::

[YOUTUBE]exjGLeeZcdo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Por cierto, a quienes no tengáis alergia al catalán, os recomiendo la entrevista de ayer de Jaume Barberà al cantamañanas de Marc Vidal en Singulars. Se despachó a gusto, como de costumbre. Soltó una perla:"a las compañías españolas en Colombia, México, Perú,.... no se les aceptan avales bancarios de entidades españolas" y específicamente nombró a BBVA y SAN.



¿lo de canta-mañanas, lo dices por?

cuéntanos más.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2012)

¿Pluma?









Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Hay pluma en esa operación? :cook:


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ¿lo de canta-mañanas, lo dices por?
> 
> cuéntanos más.



Por Marc Vidal.... hace tiempo que no lo soporto.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Por Marc Vidal.... hace tiempo que no lo soporto.



evidente querido R3v3nANT.

yo te preguntaba por los motivos. aunque si quiere puede usar el comodín de los panellets. a mi me gustan los de coco:


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Por cierto, a quienes no tengáis alergia al catalán, os recomiendo la entrevista de ayer de Jaume Barberà al cantamañanas de Marc Vidal en Singulars. Se despachó a gusto, como de costumbre. Soltó una perla:"a las compañías españolas en Colombia, México, Perú,.... no se les aceptan avales bancarios de entidades españolas" y específicamente nombró a BBVA y SAN.



Es cierto, esa info apareció en un periódico peruano hace dos semanas.

A ver si la encuentro y edito el post...

edit: Aquí esta: Vozpópuli - México, Colombia y Perú vetan los avales de Santander y BBVA a empresas españolas en concursos públicos


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2012)

Ya nos están troleando el la puntuación del hilo. Votad malditos!!! ::

Me preparo un café y piro al gym.... te apuntas GT?


----------



## Condor (1 Nov 2012)

Ya se ha ido octubre, así que tenemos 12 meses más para el hundimiento final, por ello......







No me vengan con que será en cualquier otro mes, no sería igual.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> evidente querido R3v3nANT.
> 
> yo te preguntaba por los motivos. aunque si quiere puede usar el comodín de los panellets. a mi me gustan los de coco:



Me gusta el sabor del coco pero no puedo con su textura, solo como fruta fresca....... y lavadita, pero eso es otra historia :rolleye:

El Sr. Vidal IMHO, es un persona chula, soberbia, un vendedor de crecepelo que critica un sistema que es precisamente el que le da de comer. Me recuerda a todos esos niños pijos que corren por Barcelona como antisistemas, y tienen un papá que es un alto cargo del PSC (diputado, alcalde, etc....) o un empresario con buenos contactos. Total que cuando se cansan de ser antisistemas se cortan las rastas y se enfundan un traje de Armani.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2012)

Me parece que más de uno se va a deprimir esperando guano extreme...


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me parece que más de uno se va a deprimir esperando guano extreme...



Espérate a que voten el martes.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Nov 2012)

sres. portugal, españa y shangai son de las pocos mercados que sus indices bajan en el YTD (lo que va de año)

: ienso:


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> :ouch::ouch:
> 
> Buenos días!



Se lo decía porque he hecho panellets por primera vez este año y no sabía que punto de horno llevaban. Me aseguraban que los panellets tradicionales son practicamente blancos sin tostar. Pero supongo que será como la tortilla de patata... cada uno tiene su opinión.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Se lo decía porque he hecho panellets por primera vez este año y no sabía que punto de horno llevaban. Me aseguraban que los panellets tradicionales son practicamente blancos sin tostar. Pero supongo que será como la tortilla de patata... cada uno tiene su opinión.



Horno a 180ºC y los tienes que pintar con clara de huevo para que se doren un poco. La cuestión es que estén cocidos por dentro. A mi me los hicieron anoche, como buen hispanistaní verifiqué la operación con un palillo en la boca..... jefe, así no, así :: Ese yeso está muerto, ese hormigón está mal tirao


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Horno a 180ºC y los tienes que pintar con clara de huevo para que se doren un poco. La cuestión es que estén cocidos por dentro. A mi me los hicieron anoche, como buen hispanistaní verifiqué la operación con un palillo en la boca..... jefe, así no, así :: Ese yeso está muerto, ese hormigón está mal tirao



Pues me la han metido doblada. Gracias.


----------



## kemao2 (1 Nov 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Ya nos han jodido...
> 
> La CNMV prorroga la prohibición de las posiciones cortas en bolsa hasta el 31 de enero - elEconomista.es




YA se sabía y yo ya lo dije. Como diria el Jato, sin conocimiento no hay platita. :XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2012)

Espero que no os siente mal ...

Economía Directa 29-10-2012 ¿Unión? Europea en mp3 (29/10 a las 11:36:58) 01:03:50 1532224 - iVoox


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Espero que no os siente mal ...
> 
> Economía Directa 29-10-2012 ¿Unión? Europea en mp3 (29/10 a las 11:36:58) 01:03:50 1532224 - iVoox




Ya lo oí. 
¿Que nos queda?

a) ¿Pudrirnos con nuestra castuza?
b) ¿Ser colonia alemana y recoger lo que se les caiga de la mesa?
c) ¿Liarnos la manta a la cabeza, rebanar pescuezos patrios y mandar la UE atpc?
d) Maleta.

Aporte chartero:

[*Repsol*]







Creo que Claca ya la comentó. Esta haciendo un techo con paciencia y ya parece estar girando a la baja.Pero tengo una duda: 

¿El movimiento desde la prohibición de cortos en julio podría considerarse como un superpullback para ir luego a buscar el objetivo de precios del doble techo?


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya lo oí.
> ¿Que nos queda?
> 
> a) ¿Pudrirnos con nuestra castuza?
> ...



Irnos amigo. No queda más opción y que se hundan en su puta deuda.


----------



## Claca (1 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya lo oí.
> ¿Que nos queda?
> 
> a) ¿Pudrirnos con nuestra castuza?
> ...



En mi opinión sí, sigue mandando ese techo, y como mínimo tendría que buscar apoyo entre los 13 y los 12 euros. Lo importante es ver tras esa espectacular subida (mucha sobreventa acumulada) ha frenado en seco en la resistencia y se aprecia mucha volatilidad, lo cual es mala señal. 

Para mí ya no hay que estar, aunque puedan verse nuevos máximos que no se alejarían demasiado de los 17 euros.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2012)

En Repsol mejor no estar


----------



## kikepm (1 Nov 2012)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## Claca (1 Nov 2012)

Lo último que comenté de REPSOL, como recordatorio:



Claca dijo:


> REPSOL:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-ibex-35-agosto-2012-a-301.html#post7012619
> 
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Nov 2012)

Buena semana de puente,

la situacion esta totalmente controlada, los cansinos del parriba en el dax estan con su matraca, son gente muy pesada, eso si, otro trimestre alcista no, eh, no. No estamos pa tantas alegrias. Lo importante es que los maximos que se vayan haciendo en estos ataques del peponismo no se sobrepasen los niveles marcados como rubicon.

En el chirribex si bien se recupero el ultimo trimestre la mayoria de lo perdido en el precesor esta todo tan paradito que incluso para el guano hace falta volumen. A vigilar los dos banquitos y lafabricadebatasvenidaamas.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2012)

Pepon of my life...


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2012)

pillo sitio


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2012)

Folleteada de cortos intensa


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Folleteada de cortos intensa



El EUR/USD está siendo hoy una gozada ::


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2012)

Bufff

que hartazgo de conchita velasco...


----------



## Burbujilimo (1 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bufff
> 
> que hartazgo de conchita velasco...



El moreno le ha comprado 10 cargamentos de red bull al del helicoptero y su impresora...

Mal combo para los cortos, mejor esperarse a que pase el martes...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2012)

_Volkswagen 
Ventas en EEUU suben en octubre al mejor nivel desde 1972_

Puede ser una buena oportunidad de entrada...


----------



## tonuel (1 Nov 2012)

éso estaba descontado hamijo... parece usted nuevo... 8:


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2012)

Ostras pedrín... pillo sitio... en la página 7... tela.

Bueno, ¿se acuerdan de que les hablé de que tenía una excelente noticia? Que días antes de eso les hablé de las preferentes de LaCaixa?? que el cabronazo de Chinito me gafó el tema al decir que hasta que no estuviera todo firmado y tal...???

Bueno pues ayer zanjé definitivamente el asunto. Y ahora, con todo el dinero en la cuenta de la comunidad, ya me quedo tranquilo contándolo. Así que he abierto un hilo, para desfogarme un poco y por si a alguien le sirve de algo mi experiencia y su resultado. Y estoy publicando "por fascículos".

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/359951-lacaixa-devuelve-100-de-preferentes-intereses-juicio.html

Ahora mismo entre eso, una web que estoy haciendo (nada que ver con nada de esto) que me trae todo loco, las ISOs que hay que renovar e integrar OSHAS al menos en dos areas de negocio, el cálculo de huella de carbono que andamos ahí-ahí, una redefinición de la cartera de negocio, las obras de ésta, nuestra comunidad, que van a empezar ya-pero-ya-ya y la planificación para cierre del año y previsiones del que viene... junto con el quehacer diario tanto del negocio, como de otras historias y un temita de cooperación al desarrollo que tambien me trae loco... en fín... que ando algo liado...

Como soy adicto al hilo seguiré por aquí. Pero cabe la posibilidad de que baje el fuelle...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Nov 2012)

Que buen día! 
Un reserva lonchafinista, pate de oca, mojama, queso, pan y una plaza en el albaicín al solecito con vistas a la alhambra. Los 10€ mejor gastados en los últimos meses. 

Y ya, como offtopic, pregunto:

¿alguno invierte en acciones noruegas? ¿Alguna que os guste? Para echar unos rayajos de esos.

Voy a leer GoT.... Tyrion 4 President!


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que buen día!
> Un reserva lonchafinista, pate de oca, mojama, queso, pan y una plaza en el albaicín al solecito con vistas a la alhambra. Los 10€ mejor gastados en los últimos meses.
> 
> Y ya, como offtopic, pregunto:
> ...



Poco paté puedes haber degustado con ese presupuesto. Un simple paquete de 70gr de un buen paté con mermelada de higos (a lo mars de faraones) se levanta unos 8 euros en ECI Gourmet.

Cuéntanos más no vaya a ser que estemos los demás haciendo el primo.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2012)

Esta semana estuve en la city, por eso apenas he posteado. Dos días escasos.

Eso ya no es lo que era o al menos no se respira el mismo british flavour.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Poco paté puedes haber degustado con ese presupuesto. Un simple paquete de 70gr de un buen paté con mermelada de higos (a lo mars de faraones) se levanta unos 8 euros en ECI Gourmet.
> 
> Cuéntanos más no vaya a ser que estemos los demás haciendo el primo.



Paté en ECI, no en gourmet, precio 18€/Kg al corte. 
Supongo que hay patés y patés. Pero estaba muy bueno!
Y ya le cuento el resto del menú:

Vino, un reserva viña albali 3€! [aguachirri sin cuerpo, bueno de sabor.]
Mojama 50gr a 44€/Kg.
Queso de untar nomeseelprecio :fiufiu:.
Bombones de postre (regalados )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esta semana estuve en la city, por eso apenas he posteado. Dos días escasos.
> 
> Eso ya no es lo que era o al menos no se respira el mismo british flavour.



patisserie valerie?
Agent provocateur?

Cuente-cuente


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2012)

Pues no, Savil Row, hace tiempo que no es lo que era.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Paté en ECI, no en gourmet, precio 18€/Kg al corte.
> Supongo que hay patés y patés. Pero estaba muy bueno!
> Y ya le cuento el resto del menú:
> 
> ...



A 15 pavos compraba el Paté Florin en ECI cuando iba. En ocasiones iba al gourmet y el paté de higos que dice Janus está supremo :baba:

Eran otros tiempos cuando estaba secuestrado por el consumismo. a veces recuerdo la pasta que me pulía al mes y siento verguenza 

Ahora somos más comedidos en casa y somos conscientes del tiempo que viene ahí delante :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pues no, Savil Row, hace tiempo que no es lo que era.



sigue siendo una maravilla junto a Old Bond Street 8:


----------



## paulistano (1 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A 15 pavos compraba el Paté Florin en ECI cuando iba. En ocasiones iba al gourmet y el paté de higos que dice Janus está supremo :baba:
> 
> Eran otros tiempos cuando estaba secuestrado por el consumismo. a veces recuerdo la pasta que me pulía al mes y siento verguenza
> 
> Ahora somos más comedidos en casa y somos conscientes del tiempo que viene ahí delante :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Me identifico contigo plenamente.

He pasado de gastar burradas en gilipolleces a gastar pasta solo en lo necesario....aunque por mi forma de ser viene a ser necesario algun capricho de vez en cuando)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A 15 pavos compraba el Paté Florin en ECI cuando iba. En ocasiones iba al gourmet y el paté de higos que dice Janus está supremo :baba:
> 
> Eran otros tiempos cuando estaba secuestrado por el consumismo. a veces recuerdo la pasta que me pulía al mes y siento verguenza
> 
> Ahora somos más comedidos en casa y somos conscientes del tiempo que viene ahí delante :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Venga ya bertok, no me sea talibán lonchafinista! Le aseguro que son los 5€ (por barba) mejor invertidos de los últimos meses.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venga ya bertok, no me sea talibán lonchafinista! Le aseguro que son los 5€ (por barba) mejor invertidos de los últimos meses.



No me has entendido.

Si lo has pasado bien por 10 aurelios, olé !!!!

Me refería a una época pasada en la que pagaba el triple del valor de las cosas y fundía sin parar. algo totalmente absurdo.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2012)

I


Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> patisserie valerie?
> Agent provocateur?
> 
> Cuente-cuente



Dos días a visitar a un amigo (realmente 1 día y dos noches). Mucho frío, mal tiempo y cielo gris. La city bastante apagada si bien todo el park lane estaba concurrido y no digamos P. Circus etc.... No obstante se nota que allí la diferencia entre segmentos sociales se está agrandando.

Oxford Street lo ví un poco degradado comparado al pasado. No sé ....

Hoygan, Ryanair una maravilla comparado a Iberia.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> sigue siendo una maravilla junto a Old Bond Street 8:



Pues si ves el paquete de tabajo a 8,45 pounds te pega algo.

Eso sí, allí un tipo con formación normal (ingeniería) y más de 10 años de experiencia en un sector cercano al mundo de los servicios (consultant, fico y ya no digamos corporate finance) se levanta 15.000 pounds al mes con facilidad. Los pisos está imposibles, el alquiler es la única opción y es fácil que te lleves más de 4000 pounds mensuales.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No me has entendido.
> 
> Si lo has pasado bien por 10 aurelios, olé !!!!
> 
> Me refería a una época pasada en la que pagaba el triple del valor de las cosas y fundía sin parar. algo totalmente absurdo.




Ahhh, ok. Si yo pienso igual! 
Todos hemos tenido un época así :ouch:
Ahora mirando los aurelios como si kruggerrands se tratara.

Por cierto, me ha tocado los cojones lo de la declaración de cuentas el extranjero. Creo que se está acercando el dia D, cercando a los ahorradores estos malditos hdlgp están.


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Nov 2012)

vaya mierda de volumen el dinero escapa a manos llenas


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No me has entendido.
> 
> Si lo has pasado bien por 10 aurelios, olé !!!!
> 
> Me refería a una época pasada en la que pagaba el triple del valor de las cosas y fundía sin parar. algo totalmente absurdo.



Venga amigos, seamos serios.

8 euros en pate mars de faraons.
22,5 euros en 150 gramos de Joselito bien sudado.
6 euros en 100 gramos de un queso parmesano de origien.
24 euros aprox de una buena botella de Ribera, como puede ser Carrovejas
8 euros que te puede costar una copa de Macallan de 18 años.

Con eso, una pareja quema después las sábanas.

Piénselo bien que ese es el dinero que te puedes dejar en comisiones en un trade en Nasdaq si entras un poco fuerte.

No me sean cutres.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues si ves el paquete de tabajo a 8,45 pounds te pega algo.
> 
> Eso sí, allí un tipo con formación normal (ingeniería) y más de 10 años de experiencia en un sector cercano al mundo de los servicios (consultant, fico y ya no digamos corporate finance) se levanta 15.000 pounds al mes con facilidad. Los pisos está imposibles, el alquiler es la única opción y es fácil que te lleves más de 4000 pounds mensuales.



Pepitorro, ¿has visto los 3 edificios del Hyde One Park en la zona sur de Hyde Park?


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahhh, ok. Si yo pienso igual!
> Todos hemos tenido un época así :ouch:
> Ahora mirando los aurelios como si kruggerrands se tratara.
> 
> Por cierto, me ha tocado los cojones lo de la declaración de cuentas el extranjero. Creo que se está acercando el dia D, cercando a los ahorradores estos malditos hdlgp están.



El problema no es la pasta en el extranjero. El problema es que estás en expaña.

No sé si lo pillas: maleta


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Venga amigos, seamos serios.
> 
> 8 euros en pate mars de faraons.
> 22,5 euros en 150 gramos de Joselito bien sudado.
> ...



70€? Reportado!

Además, voy con todo ese arsenal por el albaicin y me asaltan para arrubarme!! ::


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pepitorro, ¿has visto los 3 edificios del Hyde One Park en la zona sur de Hyde Park?



Por supuesto!!!!, no llaman mucho la atención y eso que iba por la acera de enfrente (ya los había visto hace unos meses). Ya sabes unos 200 millones el ático creo.

Antes de ayer no era día para que lucieran porque el cielo estaba muy gris y el cristal no lo daba todo. Mucho mejor los carros que circulaban por la calle, el RS8 Audi last edition, las tiendas en Regents ....... No estuve en el Harrods pero sí en el corner (enorme) que tienen en el aeropuerto.


----------



## Docma (1 Nov 2012)

Cojo sitio, que este mes va a ser como la canción de los guns "november rain".......


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> Hace unas semanas alguien preguntó por empresas relacionadas con el agua. Mueller Water puede ser una buena oportunidad para largos.
> 
> En mineras, McEwen me parece que está a puuunto de caramelo. Desde luego, para perder poco si me equivoco.
> 
> Ponzi, si le gusta Tabac, pruebe Tabarone de Creed. Le encantará. Y una vez hecho... pruebe su Green Irish Tweed. No conozco a nadie, hombre (para llevarla) o mujer (para disfrutarla) a quien no le guste.



McEwen 4,48 -> 4,91 aguantamos.
Mueller 4,73 -> 5,38 ahora 5,31... mmm... aguantemos pero poquito.


----------



## paulistano (1 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Venga amigos, seamos serios.
> 
> 8 euros en pate mars de faraons.
> 22,5 euros en 150 gramos de Joselito bien sudado.
> ...



No he tenido yo tacos con este tema ni nada....eso que pones suma 70 pavos....por 70 en Madrid no cenas con vino en ningún sitio.

Pues nada, que la parienta quiere arreglarse, "ponerme guapa pra ti"ir al sitio de moda que le han dicho que está muy bien (bar tomate, ten con ten), "salir de casa".....cuando no paramos en casa....:

Resultado, se queman las sabanas, si:Baile:.....pero a costa del triple a nada que te tomes dos copas:ouch:

La voy a mandar con su madre....chinito, alguna estrategia?8:


----------



## juanfer (1 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El problema no es la pasta en el extranjero. El problema es que estás en expaña.
> 
> No sé si lo pillas: maleta



Conozco muchos extrangeros pensionistas con grandes pensiones que estan queriendo vender las casas para volver a sus paises. El dia D se aproxima. Con la medida de prohibir las transacciones de mas de 2500 en efectivo. Es la señal, pronto no nos dejaran sacar mas de 2500 € del banco.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Conozco muchos extrangeros pensionistas con grandes pensiones que estan queriendo vender las casas para volver a sus paises. El dia D se aproxima. Con la medida de prohibir las transacciones de mas de 2500 en efectivo. Es la señal, pronto no nos dejaran sacar mas de 2500 € del banco.



Quedan bastantes meses para poder llegar a esa situación


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2012)

No sé si me perdí algo estos días... MM está bien? sin mayores percances?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> No sé si me perdí algo estos días... MM está bien? sin mayores percances?



No se nada de eso, ¿pasó algo? 
¿Algún percance recogiendo caracoles?


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A 15 pavos compraba el Paté Florin en ECI cuando iba. En ocasiones iba al gourmet y el paté de higos que dice Janus está supremo :baba:
> 
> Eran otros tiempos cuando estaba secuestrado por el consumismo. a veces recuerdo la pasta que me pulía al mes y siento verguenza
> 
> Ahora somos más comedidos en casa y somos conscientes del tiempo que viene ahí delante :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Recordando la conversación sobre reservas estratégicas en lata que mantuvo con Atman..... muchos latunes, muchas conservas, pero: ¿Cómo van de agua?


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esta semana estuve en la city, por eso apenas he posteado. Dos días escasos.
> 
> Eso ya no es lo que era o al menos no se respira el mismo british flavour.



Tengo pendiente una sesión de coaching con usted. A ver si formulo las preguntas este finde :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2012)

Las acciones de Panasonic se desploma un 20% a un mínimo de 37 años - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Recordando la conversación sobre reservas estratégicas en lata que mantuvo con Atman..... muchos latunes, muchas conservas, pero: ¿Cómo van de agua?



No me preocupa.

La idea y los pasos que estoy dando son para salir del país. En caso de tener que quedarme en esta ciénaga, el agua no es problema. Me iría a algún lugar del norte donde las abundantes lluvias me solucionarían este inconveniente.

Estuve investigando otras opciones pero no parecen viables de momento

Convertir orina en agua potable


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Recordando la conversación sobre reservas estratégicas en lata que mantuvo con Atman..... muchos latunes, muchas conservas, pero: ¿Cómo van de agua?



Ese tema es delicado. El agua embotellada sale muy cara, y eso te preocupa más cuando tienes un agua del grifo de calidad. En zonas donde el agua es mala, ya están acostumbrados a comprarla y además la renuevan con cierta asiduidad. Por lo que guardar una buena reserva no es mala idea y no representa un coste adicional. Yo tengo 36 litros porque se renueva poco a poco y no es plan. Además tengo un par de filtros. Pero éste es un tema a tratar más ante la verdadera inminencia de un problema muy serio. Mientras... no compensa. Por contra, los planes distintos a permanecer donde estoy contemplan perfectamente el tema del agua (pozo propio en un caso y mancomunado en el otro).


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2012)

Condor dijo:


> El consumo de carburantes se desploma un 14% tras la subida del IVA - CincoDías.com



Lo han compensado sobradamente poniendo el litro por encima de 1,50 los muy hdp.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2012)

http://www.snb.ch/n/mmr/reference/working_paper_2007_03/source


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ese tema es delicado. El agua embotellada sale muy cara, y eso te preocupa más cuando tienes un agua del grifo de calidad. En zonas donde el agua es mala, ya están acostumbrados a comprarla y además la renuevan con cierta asiduidad. Por lo que guardar una buena reserva no es mala idea y no representa un coste adicional. Yo tengo 36 litros porque se renueva poco a poco y no es plan. Además tengo un par de filtros. Pero éste es un tema a tratar más ante la verdadera inminencia de un problema muy serio. Mientras... no compensa. Por contra, los planes distintos a permanecer donde estoy contemplan perfectamente el tema del agua (pozo propio en un caso y mancomunado en el otro).



Convertir orina en agua potable


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Convertir orina en agua potable



No, si ya... pero si no le parece mal, eso lo dejamos para la cúpula del trueno. Por cierto, eso de que con osmosis inversa y luz ultravioleta ya te cargas toda la porquería del agua... mire usted...


----------



## Mulder (1 Nov 2012)

A las buenas noches!

Del gourmet del ECI últimamente suelo comprar Ramen, que son unos fideos japoneses buenísimos y están a solo 1 euro la pieza. Se los recomiendo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> http://www.snb.ch/n/mmr/reference/working_paper_2007_03/source



ienso: Me lo imprimo para leerlo el finde...


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ienso: Me lo imprimo para leerlo el finde...



Muy interesante.

Con esos rangos horarios y apenas un indicador, las probabilidades de ganar dinero son bastante altas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> No, si ya... pero si no le parece mal, eso lo dejamos para la cúpula del trueno. Por cierto, eso de que con osmosis inversa y luz ultravioleta ya te cargas toda la porquería del agua... mire usted...



Eso no hay quien se lo crea. Si me dice que además le añade unos polvitos de Ce137, lo mismo me creo que con ese proceso la orina es potable. ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ienso: Me lo imprimo para leerlo el finde...



Ya pasará el resumen. Tengo más pdf pendientes de lectura que Bertok latunes ::


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A 15 pavos compraba el Paté Florin en ECI cuando iba. En ocasiones iba al gourmet y el paté de higos que dice Janus está supremo :baba:
> 
> Eran otros tiempos cuando estaba secuestrado por el consumismo. a veces recuerdo la pasta que me pulía al mes y siento verguenza
> 
> Ahora somos más comedidos en casa y somos conscientes del tiempo que viene ahí delante :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Todos tenemos un oscuro pasado antes de nuestra conversión al lonchafinismo. Cuanto mas autocontrol mental demuestro mas orgulloso estoy de mi mismo, creo que se gana en calidad de vida.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Todos tenemos un oscuro pasado antes de nuestra conversión al lonchafinismo. Cuanto mas autocontrol mental demuestro mas orgulloso estoy de mi mismo, creo que se gana en calidad de vida.



Ahora soy más feliz y tranquilo que cuando me pulía varias veces el salario de una familia ejpañola.

No es más feliz quién más tiene si no quién menos necesita.


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ahora soy más feliz y tranquilo que cuando me pulía varias veces el salario de una familia ejpañola.
> 
> *No es más feliz quién más tiene si no quién menos necesita.*



Que gran frase


George Lucas donará la mayor parte de los ingresos por el acuerdo con Disney - elEconomista.es

Me ha gustado el comentario de George Lucas

El director ya señaló en 2010 que estaba "*dedicando la mayor parte de mi riqueza para mejorar la educación. Ésta es la clave para la supervivencia de la raza humana.* Tenemos que planificar nuestro futuro colectivo, y el primer paso comienza con las herramientas sociales, emocionales e intelectuales que proporcionamos a nuestros hijos. Como seres humanos, nuestra mayor herramienta es nuestra capacidad de pensar y la adaptación como educadores, narradores y comunicadores, es nuestra responsabilidad seguir haciéndolo".


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que gran frase
> 
> 
> George Lucas donará la mayor parte de los ingresos por el acuerdo con Disney - elEconomista.es
> ...



Cuidado que los muertos no necesitan nada. Toda gran frase tiene su excepción y su contexto.

Ahí va otra: No es rico quien más tiene si no quien menos desea tener lo que no tiene porque es consciente de lo que tiene y de lo que no tiene.


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cuidado que los muertos no necesitan nada. Toda gran frase tiene su excepción y su contexto.
> 
> Ahí va otra: No es rico quien más tiene si no quien menos desea tener lo que no tiene porque es consciente de lo que tiene y de lo que no tiene.



Que buena. Cuantas cosas serian diferentes en este pais si hubiesen educado a la gente desde peq en el tocatejismo y lonchafinismo.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cuidado que los muertos no necesitan nada. Toda gran frase tiene su excepción y su contexto.
> 
> Ahí va otra: *No es rico quien más tiene si no quien menos desea tener lo que no tiene porque es consciente de lo que tiene y de lo que no tiene*.



Sabía que se te daban mal las letras, pero ya comienza a ser grave :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (1 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Muy interesante.
> 
> Con esos rangos horarios y apenas un indicador, las probabilidades de ganar dinero son bastante altas.



Muy interesante.


He leido el articulo y toma muestras de intradia del 1993 al 2005. Que en esos años no habido ningun pullback tipo 1987 o 2008 (lehmans). Esto puede distorsionar todos esos modelos. Solo esta el 2001, pero no afecto tanto como 87 y 08.

Habría que buscar la segunda parte de este report que seria las modificaciones despues del 2008, aunque no lo publicaran.


----------



## Partidario del Empirismo (1 Nov 2012)

Pillo sitio en mitad del puente, si no me tiro esta noche en los próximos días llegaré a la otra orilla.

Saludos al primo de Londres...






Cuándo vuelve el jato??


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2012)

Sube el sentimiento alcista. Las bajadas están próximas ::

Sentiment Survey


Bullish 35.7% up 6.5 
Neutral 23.3% down 4.4
Bearish 41.0% down 2.1


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2012)

Partidario del Empirismo dijo:


> Pillo sitio en mitad del puente, si no me tiro esta noche en los próximos días llegaré a la otra orilla.
> 
> Saludos al primo de Londres...
> 
> ...



Como os gusta llamar al mal tiempo


----------



## nombre (1 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Poco paté puedes haber degustado con ese presupuesto. Un simple paquete de 70gr de un buen paté con mermelada de higos (a lo mars de faraones) se levanta unos 8 euros en ECI Gourmet.
> 
> Cuéntanos más no vaya a ser que estemos los demás haciendo el primo.






Sin entrar en temas de gourmet el otro día hablabamos de eso.

Desayuno para dos personas, entre vizcaya y cantabria, 5 y pico euros, y el otro día con mi mujer en nuestra ciudad de la alhambra, invité a unos vecinos a un desayuno, para cuatro personas, 6,20 total.

Supongo que a esto le llaman la famosa competitividad. Sueldos y paro proporcionales claro... :fiufiu:


----------



## maestro bebedor (2 Nov 2012)

Lo subo, que me ha costado un huevo encontrarlo...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2012)

Hostias, el Enano Rojo...

Clasicazo de culto !! ::::



R3v3nANT dijo:


> Como os gusta llamar al mal tiempo


----------



## Burbujilimo (2 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hostias, el Enano Rojo...
> 
> Clasicazo de culto !! ::::



Y encima nos pone la foto del jato de la serie, manda webos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Nov 2012)

Buenos días,

Era el mejor personaje de la serie. Recuerdo la dificultad que tenía para dejar de mirarse en los espejos..... yo también he pasado por esa etapa :


----------



## tesorero (2 Nov 2012)

Buenos días, ayer poco volumen y fiesta y hoy viernes. Creo que habrá un día en rojo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Nov 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/359969-cnmv-prohibe-posiciones-cortas-incertidumbre-del-sector-bancario.html#post7570351


_Para muchos que consideramos las posiciones a corto plazo como un arma de destrucción masiva contra empresas y economías, la verdadera buena nueva sería que se eliminaran para siempre. Que una cosa es libertad y otra libertinaje._

Mulder!!! FranR!!! Azote de los perroflauters! od hinboco!

Joder, y que gente así tenga derecho a voto.... :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Nov 2012)

Hablando de clasicazos....







LOL


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Nov 2012)

gacelas baneadoras sin gota coñocimiento :vomito: por otro lado es logico , tipycal ejpanish :rolleye:


----------



## Lechu (2 Nov 2012)

Buenos dias 

Un poco tocho pero interesante.


Una bomba de relojería

Lleva tiempo creándose una nueva burbuja financiera “a la española”. Podría desinflarse de forma natural si los políticos europeos solucionan la crisis de confianza en la deuda europea. Cosas más raras se han visto. Pero si no fuera así y la crisis empeorara, estaríamos ante lo que podría ser como la ola del tsunami: no se percibe en toda su magnitud hasta que llega a la playa. Y la ola está ahí. Para el que quiera verla, claro.

Los hechos

Actualmente, la mayoría de los bancos españoles sólo pueden captar pasivo a través de depósitos de clientes particulares, básicamente porque fuera de aquí nadie se fía de ellos y ellos tampoco se fían los unos de los otros. Tampoco pueden obtener otro tipo de recursos, primero porque venderle preferentes o subordinadas a ancianitas ya no cuela y, segundo, porque pocos inversores institucionales se atreven a acudir a la ampliación de capital de un banco español –salvo honrosas excepciones, que las hay–. Luego está el BCE, pero pedir mucho dinero al BCE es como ponerte en la puerta de una iglesia con un platillo: queda clarísimo que estás en las últimas. Los depósitos dan menos “el cante” –o al menos eso deben de pensar los bancos–. De ahí que asistamos a continuas “guerras de depósitos” en las que las entidades menos solventes y menos viables, los “bancocajas” (caja de ahorros a la que le dan una mano de pintura y la convierten así en banco), son quienes más ofrecen, mientras que las entidades sanas –que las hay, aunque tengan problemas– son las que dan menos rentabilidad. 

Eso es lo único económicamente lógico en toda esta locura llamada “guerra de depósitos”: a más riesgo presenta un sujeto o una entidad, más tiene que pagar por conseguir dinero. A partir de ahí, todo es de manicomio (económico): con tipos de interés oficiales al 0,75%, lo menos que se paga por captar un depósito ronda el 3%, y hay auténticos “venados” que se acercan al cinco, venados que, quitando campañas por captar clientes de banca privada, suelen ser políticos haciendo de gestores –de bancocajas– y que darían un 10% si eso garantizara que la entidad siga viva y, con ella, el sillón del político en el Consejo de Administración. Al final el dislate se pagará con el dinero de los contribuyentes, que, como dijo aquella ministra, “no es de nadie” (¡nivelón de clase política tenemos!).

¿Y dónde colocas ese dinero pagado al, digamos, 4%, por poner una media? Evidentemente no parece que esté yendo a otorgar créditos. El único sitio donde se puede colocar y sacar un diferencial es en, ¿lo adivinan?, deuda pública. Y no alemana, no, ni norteamericana, porque el margen sería negativo. No, deuda española, pura y dura. Pero pongamos que las cosas se tuercen y el valor de la deuda pública española no mejora sino que empeora. Habrá que provisionar esas posiciones, que, para quienes no sean especialistas en la materia, explicaré que consiste en cargar en la cuenta de resultados del banco la minusvalía entre lo que costó el activo y lo que realmente vale, como el chiste sobre cómo se reconoce al ciudadano de un determinado país (elijan el que quieran). En otras palabras, si la crisis de deuda no mejora, a las provisiones por las pérdidas en “ladrillo” (diferencia entre lo que se dio de crédito y lo que es realmente recuperable) se unirían las provisiones sobre las compras de deuda. 

Y si llegáramos a una “quita” a la griega, no les quiero ni contar (aunque eso me parece un escenario poco probable, al menos por ahora). Pero que haya que volver a provisionar las carteras de deuda pública –y digo volver porque ya ha tenido que hacerse hace relativamente poco–, no es un escenario imposible. Pero es un escenario terrible, porque el precio de los inmuebles no deja de caer –habrá que volver a provisionar ladrillo– y si se uniera la necesidad de un nuevo provisionamiento de la deuda española sería, como decía la abuela de un amigo mío, “albarda sobre albarda”. Y yo añado: sobre el mismo animal de carga, que es nuestra pobre España, que ya va muy cargada y está muy cansada. La noticia de que el rescate “bancario” –para ser justo habría que llamarle “cajario”, de “caja”– no solo se retrasa, sino que además no irá con cargo a los fondos europeos del mecanismo de estabilidad, es decir, que lo pagaremos los españolitos y habrá que financiarlo con deuda pública española (más déficit, más deuda), redunda sobre la necesidad de vigilar el peso de las albardas de nuestro sistema financiero.

¿Por qué no se hace nada al respecto? Curiosamente, junto al carnet por puntos, de las pocas cosas que hizo bien el gobierno de Rodríguez Zapatero –aunque tarde– fue crear un mecanismo para evitar excesos en la guerra de depósitos, excesos que, como siempre, pagaremos los contribuyentes (no van a ser los políticos, faltaría menos). Pero al gobierno actual le ha faltado tiempo para derogar esa norma. El argumento que se utiliza es que los bancos, al no captar vía depósitos, se ponían a emitir pagarés, que es todavía más peligroso. En mi opinión eso es una excusa, porque si los pagarés son más peligrosos para el inversor, el Banco de España y el Ministerio de Economía tienen medios suficientes para evitar excesos en ese sentido, como de hecho los tenían para evitar la burbuja inmobiliaria y pasaron de utilizarlos –que los créditos inmobiliarios solo se pudieran conceder para comprar la primera vivienda, por ejemplo, y que en la segunda, la del “pase”, y sucesivas solo fuera por una pequeña parte del valor de la vivienda–, pero eso es otra historia. Yo, siento decirlo, mucho me temo que si se permite la locura de la guerra de depósitos es por una confluencia de intereses: los bancocajas captan dinero y lo colocan con un diferencial positivo –en el corto plazo–, lo que permite mantenerlos vivos, aunque sea zombis, lo que a su vez evita echar a muchos compañeros de partido a la calle y, por su parte, el Estado coloca sus emisiones de deuda. Todos contentos. Menos España y el contribuyente español, claro.

Las consecuencias para España

La guerra de depósitos es la segunda burbuja financiera española. La primera se generó financiando la burbuja inmobiliaria y ahí sigue (la financiera) en forma de bancocajas fusionados y refusionados. La segunda se está generando financiando el déficit público que el gobierno se niega a reducir por la vía de apretar el cinturón a los gastos del Estado y reducir su elefantiásico tamaño. Es posible que España pueda llegar algún día a superar el hecho de haber elegido el Monopoly como modelo de negocio y la complacencia de las autoridades con el descontrol del crédito inmobiliario. Pero es imposible que pueda aguantar una segunda ronda de provisiones masivas, en este caso por pérdidas potenciales en el valor de mercado de las carteras de deuda de bancos y, muy especialmente, de “bancocajas”.

Consecuencias para el inversor

Efectivamente, la prima de riesgo es el termómetro del nivel de riesgo de una economía en relación con otra u otras más fiables. El problema es que cuando la prima de riesgo se dispara ya es tarde. En los mercados hay que adelantarse. El inversor avezado –o un asesor competente– deberá vigilar cómo evolucionan las carteras de deuda de los bancos españoles, la guerra de depósitos –el que más paga suele ser el que peor lo lleva– , la evolución del rescate bancario y, en general, todo lo que afecte a nuestro nivel de déficit y deuda pública. Si las cosas se complican, asistiremos a nacionalizaciones y quiebras en las que los nuevos gestores empezarán por decir que esos intereses estratosféricos no los pueden pagar, así que tengan cuidado en ir a las ofertas más jugosas, no vaya a ser que el cuatro por ciento se quede en el uno. O en nada. Y si las cosas se complican caerán bancos, por mucho que el presidente del gobierno considere que la quiebra de un banco es un pecado, aunque ese banco pierda dinero por los cuatro costados (todavía no me acabo de creer que haya dicho eso, pero le vi decirlo). 

El principal de la inversión, el depósito, en principio no corre riesgo –pues hay que evitar a toda costa el pánico que generaría que alguien pusiera dinero en un banco y solo le devolvieran el 80%, por ejemplo–, ¿pero alguien se imaginaba hace diez años que la deuda española se quedara a dos puntos de ser bono basura? Mi consejo: depósitos sí, pero en entidades solventes. Aunque paguen menos. Y otro consejo: que Ud. o su asesor se lean la letra pequeña. Muchas veces el gancho es la rentabilidad, pero el enganche es de por vida. Y la rentabilidad no. Y comparen alternativas tan o más seguras que muchos depósitos y, encima, más rentables.

Ya sé que me acusarán de catastrofista. También lo hicieron en abril de 2007, cuando advertí sobre la burbuja inmobiliaria y sus consecuencias para España (La Vanguardia, abril de 2007, por ejemplo), o del error que era el FROB (“La solución de las cajas, de espectáculo inmoral a surrealista”, en este mismo blog). Ya ven lo que ha costado el FROB y para lo que ha servido. Ojalá pudiera dar buenas noticias, pero mi misión es cuidar del dinero de la gente, y la primera norma del estratega financiero es ser realista. Y la segunda no ser voluntarista. Por su parte, los defensores de los “bancocajas” (¡cómo puede haber alguien que defienda ese engendro!) dirán que ataco a los depósitos porque “vendo” fondos. Ni vendo fondos ni los gestiono. Un asesor financiero independiente como yo asesora sobre fondos de inversión, faltaría menos, pero también sobre otros activos. 

Nuestros clientes y quienes me sufren en los medios conocen de sobra mi recomendación sobre compra directa de bonos de empresas de alta calidad crediticia, por poner un ejemplo. Y ya he dicho más arriba que no estoy contra los depósitos. Los bancos siempre se aprovechan de que estemos con el agua al cuello, así que me parece perfecto tomarnos la revancha ahora que la tortilla se ha dado la vuelta. Pero con la seguridad de que cobraremos los intereses pactados. Y, dicho esto, también es cierto que hay fondos muy conservadores que dan más rendimiento que cualquier depósito, así como bonos de empresas de excelente calidad crediticia. Pero insisto: aprovechen, contraten depósitos, aunque haya activos igual o más seguros e igual de rentables. Pero háganlo bien. La guerra de depósitos, como todas las guerras, dejará víctimas. No sea Ud. una de ellas. 


Una bomba de relojera - TELN DE FONDO - Cotizalia.com


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Nov 2012)

en zona 7920-7940 se encuentra gandalf , ahora empieza una nueva ronda de guano premiun en el ibex :baba:


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que buena. Cuantas cosas serian diferentes en este pais si hubiesen educado a la gente desde peq en el tocatejismo y lonchafinismo.



Con que hubiese sido desde la prudencia quizás hubiera sido más que suficiente. El problema es que durante mucho tiempo el estudiar perseguía nada más que diferenciar a los individuos y no aprender para ser capaces de agregar valor añadido.

Muchos, no voy a decir todos, de los tipos que en España tienen ahora más de 60 años (que son los que están al frente de muchos de las empresas referentes en los principales sectores de actividad --me da igual primario, secuendario o terciario--) por el simple hecho de tener estudios siempre han estado por encima, socialmente, del resto .... y comenzaron a trabajar directamente como "jefes" de algo y ser llamados "doctor". Esa es una de la lacras de este país. No tuvieron que ganarse el puesto y desde luego no están dispuestos a ceder la poltrona. Para eso ya han dado de comer lo suficiente a los policastros.


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Sin entrar en temas de gourmet el otro día hablabamos de eso.
> 
> Desayuno para dos personas, entre vizcaya y cantabria, 5 y pico euros, y el otro día con mi mujer en nuestra ciudad de la alhambra, invité a unos vecinos a un desayuno, para cuatro personas, 6,20 total.
> 
> Supongo que a esto le llaman la famosa competitividad. Sueldos y paro proporcionales claro... :fiufiu:



Si el desayuno es en el Basque Country seguro que la ración es el doble que más allá de Despeñaperros. Quizá esa sea la diferencia, habría que saber si fue lo mismo y la misma cantidad.


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Un poco tocho pero interesante.
> 
> ...



El problema es que los depósitos de clientes son *finitos* por lo que tienen que competir los bancos entre ellos y no sucederá que todos logren lo que quieren. Es decir, no es la solución de la banca.


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en zona 7920-7940 se encuentra gandalf , ahora empieza una nueva ronda de guano premiun en el ibex :baba:



Dónde has estado?, supongo que vendrás atiborrado de conosimiento de ese que se puede prestar.


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2012)

Curioso el mundo de la plata. Las plateras usanas superando algunas (coeur d'alene) su máximos mientras que la plata está bajando. Amaga con que pudiera dejar de bajar pero no está claro aún. Mientras tanto el dolar comienza a debilitarse como se puede ver en el eurodolar. Cuidado con perder los 1,28.


----------



## ddddd (2 Nov 2012)

Buenos días.

Janus, ¿cómo ves los resultados de First Solar?

¿Crees que recibirán sus acciones un fuerte castigo después de la presentación de los mismos?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Janus, ¿cómo ves los resultados de First Solar?
> 
> ...



A mí no me parecen muy malos resultados. Hace ya un año que decidieron centrarse en construir parques más que en solo vender paneles en donde compiten con los money-losers chinos.
Han relantizado un poco el nuevo approach pero el negocio sigue teniendo sostenibilidad.
Ojo que están perdiendo un 6% en el after hours. NO ME METERÍA CORTO NI DE COÑA.



La media de 150 está ya por debajo de la serie de precios en diario y muy próxima a tener primera derivada positiva en el punto de cotización del día. Es decir, pendiente positiva. A este hecho solo le queda superar los 25-26 con volumen y me atrevería a decir que comenzaría un superciclo alcistas. Si este es el suelo, solo vale con ver su tremenda amplitud y el tiempo que se ha consumido en formarlo.




Echen un ojo al burbujazo de Linkedin. Subiendo el +8% por presentación de resultados. Se lo resumo. Han ganado 2,5M en el último trimestre en donde facturaron 250M. El año pasado en el mismo trimestre perdieron 1,6M y facturaron unos 150M aprox.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Nov 2012)

Que cabrones sois, ¿hilo metiéndole leña a un espabilao y no avisáis?

Reportados todos coño!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que cabrones sois, ¿hilo metiéndole leña a un espabilao y no avisáis?
> 
> Reportados todos coño!



hasta la cordobesa ha entrado para decirle 4 cositas al espabilado.

si hubiese tenido lo que hacia falta, habría venido aquí a pavonearse, pero quizás sabia que lo íbamos a pandorear


----------



## nombre (2 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si el desayuno es en el Basque Country seguro que la ración es el doble que más allá de Despeñaperros. Quizá esa sea la diferencia, habría que saber si fue lo mismo y la misma cantidad.





Un desayuno más o menos equivalente, pincho tortilla en tierras castellanas lindando con cantabria y el "basque country", junto al valle de mena por si le suena. Bajando a Bilbao tranquilamente sube algo de precio. Los sueldos no tanto como el doble pero un buen pico más. 

Como anecdota, contar que suelo subir a la zona bastantes veces al año y en lo que va de proceso 2007-2012, es curioso como en el sur podemos llevar 4 años de lonchafinismo y la zona vasca parece que la crisis acaba de llegar en el verano de 2012, antes habia concursos de acreedores y esas cosas que comentar por la calle, pero lo que es el lonchafinismo extremo y la alarma social se empieza a ver desde junio de forma espectacular. Casi diría que en el sur nos hemos curado de espantos y medio argentinizado, y otros estan viendo como avanza la peste hacia europa ::


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2012)

¿Qué ha pasado? ¿Es el hilo ese donde el andova se ha dedicado a borrar todas sus intervenciones ?

No me he enterado de ná...





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que cabrones sois, ¿hilo metiéndole leña a un espabilao y no avisáis?
> 
> Reportados todos coño!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado? ¿Es el hilo ese donde el andova se ha dedicado a borrar todas sus intervenciones ?
> 
> No me he enterado de ná...



Si, si. Pero al final suelta perlas como:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/359791-cuantos-de-expertos-bolsa-me-decir-que-esto-17.html#post7575188
_...

Bueno, no me voy sin antes deciros algo: Sois unos envidiosos de mierda que no soportais que alguien lo haga mejor que vosotros, por eso intentais buscar pretextos para haceros creer a vosotros mismos que lo que yo digo es mentira. _


----------



## paulistano (2 Nov 2012)

Ese es, ese es Sr. Pollastre.



En otro orden de cosas....les ha llegado una carta de bankia a su nombre solicitando que pasen por una sucursal a digitalizar el DNI en "su próxima visita a su sucursal"??

Y de paso ofreciendo un depósito? 

Me llegó el otro día, y todo alarmado porque había perdido mi DNI recientemente llamé al puto 902 (no vaya a ser que un espabilao se sacase una tarjeta de crédito a mi nombre)....donde me dijeron que no había nada registrado a mi nombre...el caso es que la carta venía con mi nombre y un número de cliente.

Yo jamás he tenido nada en cajamadrid ni bancaja ni similar.


----------



## pollastre (2 Nov 2012)

Joder, últimamente está bajando el nivel de los trolleos, cosa mala, tío.... 

Dice que "trabaja en un HF de élite [sic] y que gana 30K al año".... madre mía, cuando éste se entere que los prima donna en los HF salen por 200K pounds anuales (y eso los medianitos), le da algo.

En fin, sigamos, no hay nada que merezca la pena ver aquí.





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si, si. Pero al final suelta perlas como:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/359791-cuantos-de-expertos-bolsa-me-decir-que-esto-17.html#post7575188
> _...
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder, últimamente está bajando el nivel de los trolleos, cosa mala, tío....
> 
> Dice que "trabaja en un HF de élite [sic] y que gana 30K al año".... madre mía, cuando éste se entere que los prima donna en los HF salen por 200K pounds anuales (y eso los medianitos), le da algo.
> 
> En fin, sigamos, no hay nada que merezca la pena ver aquí.



Pero onvre! ¿No ha leido que lo que hace es meter datos en un excel?
Me he leido el hilo entre simulación y simulación solo por el hecho que vi que estaba cordobesa por medio. Pérdida de tiempo. :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (2 Nov 2012)

Pero es que dice que gana en el poker y sus operaciones de bolsa el 100% de su salario...un crack el tío


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2012)

A ver que trae el dato del empleo en USA


----------



## paulistano (2 Nov 2012)

Alguien sigue dentro de AMD???

He leido por ahí que la nueva PlayStation de Sony llevará AMD

Sony PS4 "Orbis" llevará el A10 APU de AMD

Nueva versión de Sony PS4 Orbis con chip APU A10


----------



## patilltoes (2 Nov 2012)

Hoy ha pasado por caja Inditex. Alegria.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Nov 2012)

Terminales dias,

jran jrafico de las matildes, Alierta Mamonazo subeme este marronazo. La semana que viene son las elecciones, les daremos una semanita de margen, y para entonces esperemos que las cosas comiencen a moverse.

Hasta entonces siempre nos quedara el parchis.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2012)

God Save to Pepon...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Alguien sigue dentro de AMD???
> 
> He leido por ahí que la nueva PlayStation de Sony llevará AMD
> 
> ...



Servidor sigue, y creo que el señol pepino también.


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Alguien sigue dentro de AMD???
> 
> He leido por ahí que la nueva PlayStation de Sony llevará AMD
> 
> ...



I am inside.


----------



## Conentrad (2 Nov 2012)

tesorero dijo:


> Como ya dije, me llena de orgullo y satisfacción abrir un hilo mítico en burbuja, tras haber creado un usuario recientemente. (Aunque más satisfacción me daría ver como la guillotina de no deja de cortar cabezas de policastros castuzos).
> 
> Todos esperamos (deseamos ) guano, porque es lo que hay por todos lados, y si la bolsa dicen que es un reflejo de la realidad económica, estos niveles no son reflejo de una triste realidad, la realidad de la mayoría de los españoles.
> 
> ...



Pues si tu deseas GUANO, yo no, yo quiero prosperidad económica y buen rollito tio. "Asín" de claro, cenizo.


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2012)

Hacía tiempo que no se veía una vela de 50 pipos en el DAX. Signo inequívoco de que se está en tierra de nadie y el día a día es emboscada pura.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2012)




----------



## juanfer (2 Nov 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Terminales dias,
> 
> jran jrafico de las matildes, Alierta Mamonazo subeme este marronazo. La semana que viene son las elecciones, les daremos una semanita de margen, y para entonces esperemos que las cosas comiencen a moverse.
> 
> Hasta entonces siempre nos quedara el parchis.



Para los que os aburrais hoy y mañana.

Os paso las probabilidades de casas de apuestas y rentabilidades de la quiniela.







Esta sacada de otro foro.


----------



## Seren (2 Nov 2012)

Ya dije que hasta el primer martes después del primer lunes de noviembre estaría todo bien atadito.
Nada de quiebras europeas, ni primas de riesgo, ni deudas, ni nada de nada... Eso sí, por casa andamos peor que hace meses...


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2012)

Decíamos posible rebote del SP en 95 y lo hizo en 98. Ahora en 35 y subiendo.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Decíamos posible rebote del SP en 95 y lo hizo en 98. Ahora en 35 y subiendo.



Yo me andaria con muuuucho ojo. Tengo la impresión que nos vamos para abajo de nuevo en unos cuantos días...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Nov 2012)

Conentrad dijo:


> Pues si tu deseas GUANO, yo no, yo quiero prosperidad económica y buen rollito tio. "Asín" de claro, cenizo.



Ya lo he expuesto muchas veces, ese pensamiento es el mismo que el de las chaquetas de colorines:

"Qué hay de malo en que suba la vivienda? La gente es más rica"

Las cosas han de tener su justo precio, si no luego pasa lo que pasa. Me veo en unos años le creación de la PAP (plataforma de afectados por el putibex o pandoro, según se prefiera)

Por otro lado, el holocausto sodomita del putibex es la única forma que quitarnos a la castuza de en medio. Bueno hay otra.....:fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Nov 2012)

8000 ding ding ding


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Nov 2012)

Los 8 miles sin mis matildes en 20 para mi no significan nada.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Nov 2012)

Los viernes han perdido su gracia sin sus anécdotas Mr. Chinese


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Nov 2012)

huelo a barrida


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Los viernes han perdido su gracia sin sus anécdotas Mr. Chinese



No se cual he contado, reviso y cuento alguna cosa graciosa del mundo de venta de crecepelos...


----------



## boquiman (2 Nov 2012)

Petroleo, eur/usd, oro, plata.... por el momento por la barranquilla....


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Nov 2012)

los largos no tienen porvenir :no:


----------



## boquiman (2 Nov 2012)

Que casualidad que hoy todos los datos son cojonudos: la creación de empleos copón bendito y los pedidos a fábrica también de vicio....

A mamarla usanos!!!

Más grande será la caída y estaremos aquí para meterla hasta la bola....
No se puede sujetar esto eternamente. Algún día petará y estaremos ahí para sacar lo más posible a este sistema podrido...

Si hemos sabido esperar como buenos burbujistas sin atarnos a una hipoteca estratosférica, también sabremos esperar al momento en que meter todo en bolsa apostando al derrumbe...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Nov 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Que casualidad que hoy todos los datos son cojonudos: la creación de empleos copón bendito y los pedidos a fábrica también de vicio....
> 
> A mamarla usanos!!!
> 
> ...



ganas de cerrar cortos aumentando :S


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los largos no tienen porvenir :no:



Bienvenido, los gatos tienden a irse de picos pardos en época de celo así que no nos pillará desprevenidos si se ausenta nuevamente en el futuro. 

Una de dos, o a Draghi le queda mucha más pólvora que a Bernie de cara al sprint final o el DAX sabe o cree saber algo que el SP ignora.

Porque el guano ha venido de USA en las últimas dos semanas, el DAX está mucho más fuerte.

Ahora mismo sueltan mucho más papel en SP que en DAX, pero tendrán que soltarlo (digo yo). :rolleye:


----------



## boquiman (2 Nov 2012)

Estos tíos son capaces de tirarlo todo por el desagüe antes del 6 de noviembre y pillarnos con los calzones bajados.... 

De momento veo mucho velón rojo....


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Nov 2012)

vamos coño


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> vamos coño



*Vaaaaaaaamos coño* ::


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2012)

Sorprendente pero ahora mismo no tengo ningún valor, más allá del day trading en índices, diciéndome que le pegue un par de tiros (independientemente de si son largos o de si son cortos).


----------



## boquiman (2 Nov 2012)

*vamos coño!!!!!!!*

Con un poco de suerte el guano se está adelantando...


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *Vaaaaaaaamos coño* ::



A esto le queda tiempo para hacerte feliz. Es más, la banca europea (principalmente gala y británica) está mejorando muchísimo y algunos valores están a punto de superar resistencias de esas que sugieren comienzo de ciclo alcista. Hasta el rabo todo es toro pero ahí están. Mira Societe Generale.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Nov 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Estos tíos son capaces de tirarlo todo por el desagüe antes del 6 de noviembre y pillarnos con los calzones bajados....
> 
> De momento veo mucho velón rojo....



los indices estuvieron preparando los teshos con el taymin electoral , hoy los gringos terminaron el pullback en el sp500 :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2012)

La vela de hoy es significativa de que van a sufrir los metales.


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A esto le queda tiempo para hacerte feliz. Es más, la banca europea (principalmente gala y británica) está mejorando muchísimo y algunos valores están a punto de superar resistencias de esas que sugieren comienzo de ciclo alcista. Hasta el rabo todo es toro pero ahí están. Mira Societe Generale.



Llevo muchas semanas haciendo scalping. Va bien así, por ahora.


----------



## atman (2 Nov 2012)

Pepón enseñando la patita... no sé si hoy en plan tímido o arrasando... pero parece el momento.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Nov 2012)

Otra vez igual, sueltan en el SP, en el DAX no, y cuando el SP recupera el aliento el DAX se apunta también.


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Llevo muchas semanas haciendo scalping. Va bien así, por ahora.



Pues ahora está supercomplicado, al menos para mí ahora mismo en los mercados DAX y SP. Dos trades ganados y dos trades perdidos. En total -100 euros.


----------



## chameleon (2 Nov 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Otra vez igual, sueltan en el SP, en el DAX no, y cuando el SP recupera el aliento el DAX se apunta también.



llevamos un par de meses con un techo en el eurusd. si el eur se va a guano, por ejemplo porque a los alemanes les da la gana de mejorar las exportaciones, querrán tener al DAX preparado en todo lo alto para cuando eso ocurra y tener más espacio para frenar la bajada


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2012)

Nokia está mejorando poco a poco.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Nov 2012)

chameleon dijo:


> llevamos un par de meses con un techo en el eurusd. si el eur se va a guano, por ejemplo porque a los alemanes les da la gana de mejorar las exportaciones, querrán tener al DAX preparado en todo lo alto para cuando eso ocurra y tener más espacio para frenar la bajada



pekeño padawano olvidese del eurodolor , se lo digo por su bien


----------



## boquiman (2 Nov 2012)

Pandoro is back!!!


----------



## boquiman (2 Nov 2012)

Les ha salido de puta madre la trampa alcista de las 13:30....

Son unos artistas de cuidado.

edito: hasta el momento "bull trap" ya veremos como terminamos esta tarde :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues ahora está supercomplicado, al menos para mí ahora mismo en los mercados DAX y SP. Dos trades ganados y dos trades perdidos. En total -100 euros.



Esta mañana me iba bastante bien (4 de 5) pero he arruinado todas las plusvis con la última posi 

Tengo que sacar el jornal en 2 horas :8:


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Les ha salido de puta madre la trampa alcista de las 13:30....
> 
> Son unos artistas de cuidado.
> 
> edito: hasta el momento "bull trap" ya veremos como terminamos esta tarde :fiufiu:



Estadísticamente está demostrado que la sesiones con dato de paro por encima de las previsiones (a mejor), termina en rojo en el SP.


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estadísticamente está demostrado que la sesiones con dato de paro por encima de las previsiones (a mejor), termina en rojo en el SP.



Excepto cuando el dato es muy negativo ..... donde generalmente hay un reversal importante para cerrar en verde. No es el caso.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2012)

Uy, uy 

que peligroso lo están poniendo


----------



## boquiman (2 Nov 2012)

Huele a sangre!!!!


----------



## atman (2 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pepón enseñando la patita... no sé si hoy en plan tímido o arrasando... pero parece el momento.



:: NO era pepón, era Yogui con traje de lagarterana... ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Nov 2012)

hay que ver como tengo la cartera de destapa porque he escrito muchas tonterias por aqui. Nota mental, abrigar la cartera.


Al lio.

Yo _a sio_ peculiar entre los vendedores de crecepelos. Esto es importante saberlo porque si no luego no se entienden las cosas.

El serie 1 es un modelo que ha hecho mucho daño a la marca, pero mucho. Yo con mis ideas iba a posicionar la marca al nivel de Bentley y me llega esto. Pero lo peor no era el coche, lo peor era el cliente que lo buscaba.

Un buen diga entro un cliente, queria ver un serie 1 ese modelo nuevo que era el golf de bmw. Empezamos mal, golf refiriendose al coche estaba prohibido decirlo alli, multa de griton de euros.

Pero bueno, lo deje pasar. El queria un bmw serie 1 el 116, mal continuabamos. El basico basico queria, aqui ya acabamos de matar la burra. Sin paquetes, sin pintura, sin un misero extra y lo que es peor con tapacubos y las molduras en negro. Y ahi ya salte, no se vendia un bmw en ese concesionario con tapacubos mienstras yo estuviera vivo. NI UNO.

Le dije que no, que eso no era posible si queria eso que fuera a la citroen que igual una c15 entraba en lo que buscaba a mejor precio, y me levante alzando el brazo señalandole la puerta con esa sonrisa que BMW eSpaña me enseño en los cursos sobre vender crecepelos.

Sorprendido me dijo, que el queria el coche basico que no podia pagar mas, queria un bmw nuevo al menor precio. MAL, muy MAL. Por un lado menor precio y coche basico es poco abrigo para mi cartera. Y por otro lado un bmw sin llantas no entraba en mis planes para posicionar la marca al nivel de por lo menos bentley.

Y entonces se produjo una discucion entre un vendedor convenciendo al cliente de no comprar, y un cliente convenciendo al vendedor para hacer la compra. Aquello acabo conmigo buscando una imagen en el google de una c15 blanca a tamaño grande para enseñarsela al cliente de que ese era su coche, que yo si el queria le vendia un anagrama de bmw por el modico precio de 100,00 euros junto con un trozo de celofan para ponerlo en el morro, pero que fuera la ultima vez que entrara preguntando por un bmw con tapacubos cual opel corsa.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Uy, uy
> 
> que peligroso lo están poniendo



los mercados son peligrosos para las gacelas , apartese gacela en pepitoria


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2012)

You are giving everything inside your_body


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> You are giving everything inside your_body



en castellano gacelon


----------



## boquiman (2 Nov 2012)

El eur/usd ejecutando un hch en 4h. Sujetándose y a punto de romper la neckline,....

Una de dos, rebote o caída a plomo...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (2 Nov 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No se cual he contado, reviso y cuento alguna cosa graciosa del mundo de venta de crecepelos...



Cada vez que leo alguna de sus historias me viene a la cabeza esta imagen:







Con total respeto y admiración, ¿eh? 

PD: No sé que tienen estos gifs que me dan ganas de reinstalar el MI por n-ésima vez )


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en castellano gacelon



Que te vas a dejar la piel.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Cada vez que leo alguna de sus historias me viene a la cabeza esta imagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira este


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2012)

Si esto se mantiene nos vamos a la profundidades abisales en cómodos plazos...


----------



## boquiman (2 Nov 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Otra vez igual, sueltan en el SP, en el DAX no, y cuando el SP recupera el aliento el DAX se apunta también.



El Dax aguantando mecha.... What's happens?


----------



## nombre (2 Nov 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> hay que ver como tengo la cartera de destapa porque he escrito muchas tonterias por aqui. Nota mental, abrigar la cartera.
> 
> 
> Al lio.
> ...





Hay un tipo de personas, digamos el 5% de la población, que somos minuciosos al milimetro y que cuando decimos que las llantas de 18" las queremos con garganta de 7,5", es de 7,5" y ninguna otra más... 8:

Se fueron a juntar el hambre con las ganas de comer, alguna de esas me ha pasado a mi desde el otro lado de la mesa. :XX:

Volvieron a verse?


----------



## aksarben (2 Nov 2012)

50 euros de aduana por un envío de un familiar usano de $50... Qué asco de país, joder...


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2012)

Crónica de un Motín Anunciado. El Corsario Anarcocapitalista

Estimado Sr.Rajoy: (o debería decir Frau Merkel)

Dicen los ancianos del lugar que cuando falta dinero (liquidez) en casa todos los problemas salen a la luz de una manera encarnizada y cegadora, que suelen derivar en ruptura (insolvencia).

Susurran los marineros que después de la tempestad viene la calma y viceversa, cual ciclo vital. Lo que no se matiza es la temporalidad de dichos lapsos temporales y sobre todo su magnitud o intensidad.

El Banco Central Europeo (BCE), está amorfinando a los mercados por la continua intervención ultrakeynesiana de los mismos, pero no a la sociedad civil. La divergencia entre el mundo financiero (Wall Street) y la economía real (Main Street) está llegando a límites insospechados y sumamente tensos y peligrosos. El actual clima económico que estamos viviendo es un verdadero engaño a la inteligencia, una farsa para mantener este circo llamado sistema financiero gobernado y gestionado por un establisment que ha perdido el norte.

No soy quién para decirle que no hay un duro en la caja y que podrá pedir mil y un millones más a los fondos de liquidez autonómicos o que la deuda tanto pública como privada está descontrolada y es técnicamente inasumible su repago. La exculpo de una cosa, no sólo España está así muchos países por el abismo generado por el sistema ultraapalancado del sistema fiduciario, pero ya sabe mal de muchos consuelo de...
Si algo critiqué a la oposición en la pasada legislatura fue la Inacción, querían que ante la que se avecinaba, llegar al poder por la caída de la fruta madura, sin esforzarse...; de la misma manera, fue igualmente flagrante el ocultismo y la negación ad infinitum de hechos que eran visibles y notorios para cualquier mortal por parte del partido que gobernaba. En definitiva la casa sin barrer y el polvo ya enturbia la atmosfera y la alfombra no puede tragar más.

En la actualidad, el Partido Popular, se encuentra en una encrucijada, la de no tomar determinadas decisiones no por el bien común sino por motivos electoralistas y estratégicos de partido, lo cual no es muy loable. La política autodirigida desde Centros de Poder como Bruselas, Berlín, Frankfurt o Basilea ha derivado en lagunas desérticas y un vacío de poder como nunca antes muchos hemos vivido.
El bipartidismo con espolones nacionalistas al cuál muchos han brindado cesiones místicas trae lodos de una fractura parcial con tintes totales de nuestra Nación – Ahora es cuando con un poco de perspectiva muchos hubieran aplaudido lo que un grupo de pensadores comentamos sobre una neomerkelización entre los dos grandes partidos políticos.

Estamos dejando de lado nuestra autonomía financiera por los dictamines de ententes supranacionales y la salida se presenta ardua, difícil y complicada. España tiene una última carta con la que poder negociar este proceso de devaluación sin terminar por exterminar la ilusión de muchas generaciones, que es en definitiva llegar a diferentes acuerdos con los distintos acreedores tanto de deuda pública como deuda privada(empresas y familias) con procesos de QUITA y Espera (“pero sin eufemismos de Technical Reprofiling como diría la agencia corrupta y untada ISDA, es un evento de crédito Sí, aceptémoslo) y por muy a pesar hay que retocar de una manera híbrida y progresiva la dación en pago y el sistema hipotecario español, que reconozco llevará su tiempo.

No sirve de nada el rescate, virtual, blando, sofisticado, ... líneas de crédito preventivas, ya tenemos el agente infectado, la prevención ha llegado tarde mal y a empujones. Seguirán dando la chocolatina a aquellas empresas que han gestionado mal sus recursos y socializando pérdidas...¡pero que hemos hecho los contribuyentes para que nos miren así.¡¿dónde está la meritocracía?

La creación del SAREB, para entenderlos, el engendro denominado coloquialmente “Banco Malo” es una manera barriobajera, pseudostalinista de no reconocer la realidad de un mercado inmobiliario colapsado, que sigue alto, sujetado y manipulado para evitar que exploten las pignoraciones y otras titulizaciones de diferentes productos linkeados a estructuras híbridas. Bajen los precios inmobiliarios, pues queda mucho margen, dejen de intervenir; liquiden las entidades malas. Promuevan la cultura del capital y no de la deuda, refuercen a aquellas entidades que hayan actuado con diligencia, creen políticas contracíclicas para las épocas de hastío. Asuman las reglas del partido, del juego del libremercado, en definitiva el mercado se autoregulará en un punto creando su propia oferta y demanda, pero ustedes tienen miedo de saber que no hay mercado porque no hay financiación. Estamos a merced de lo que nos impongan los bancos, especialmente los no domésticos que son nuestros principales acreedores.

Las familias están asumiendo estajanovistamente su parte de culpa en este berenjenal y espiral de crédito y dinero fácil de la pasada década inmobiniosa, pero en ese proceso de desapalancamiento tras el sobredimensionamiento de su balanza entre en capacidades y necesidades financieras algo falla...Fíjese: Bajada de sueldos generalizada tanto en la empresa pública como privada, trabajo si se llega a lograr con condiciones frágiles, temporalidad y despidos a la carta, márgenes para los empresarios más reducidos , menos beneficios. Por otro lado las materias primas siguen su particular burbuja, los gobiernos nos atiborran de impuestos directos , indirectos y tangenciales.

Llegamos a que nuestro poder adquisitivo baja (familias y pymes especialmente) y nuestros ahorros (principales depósitos y fondos de inversión aquellos que tengan suerte de poder todavía tenerlos, tienen que hacer uso de ello...,es decir, se acaba de perder nuestra línea maginot, pero como no, nuestra deuda SIGUE AHÍ (principal, más intereses, sólo dando a grandes cuentas aumentos en los plazos de carencia faltando por respeto a cualquier criterio de asignación. ¿Es esto justo? Que más da verdad. Los bancos siguen dando beneficios
asombrosos pero la velocidad de circulación del dinero tiende a cero y eso es terriblemente Deflacionario por mucho que lloren los bancos centrales y lo van a tener que afrontar.

Plante cara a la banca tanto doméstica como internacional, tome decisiones arriesgadas, no las cómodas que haría cualquiera sin un ápice de pasión y sangre, negocie esas Quitas y la gente al quitarle parte de su carga financiera con la que no puede vivir por la ansiedad que eso generá podrá entender otras medidas que por desgracia sé que está abocado a tomar en lo que será conocido como la década resacosa. (2008-2018).

Ya se ha escrito mucho y bien de las causas de esta crisis, por supuesto no le quiero aburrir, pero nadie hace caso de las soluciones y propuestas que buenos analistas y técnicos en diferentes materias proponen (algunas por idealistas, otras por poco factibles... la casa sigue sin ser barrida y el olor a putrefacción es más que tóxico). En su mano está pues, de momento, el futuro de la Nación Española y no quiero llegar a pensar en el motín que cierne sobre éstos tétricos y oscuros nubarrones de una tempestad inherente que acabará con la casta actual política.
Dicen que todo caos conlleva cierto orden, comentan que en toda crisis hay un proceso de autocrítica y regeneración, sé que se está haciendo, pero llevamos 3-4 años de retraso que financieramente nos van a matar y por desgracia nadie asume responsabilidad, nadie dimite, nadie da ejemplo, todos siguen chupando de las diferentes estructuras elefantiásicas estatales.

El sistema financiero actual hace aguas por babor y estribor, tras ser torpeado y bombardeado por mar y aire, justamente para reflejar que algo se estaba haciendo mal. Por eso no echen culpa a los especuladores (prohibición de naked CDS, prohibición de aumento de posiciones bajistas, éstos si ven que hay valor, dejan de atacar a una economía. El problema es que aquí no se crea valor, se criogeniza y si no se hacen trampas cambiando las reglas del juego para ser permanente alcista contra la ley de la gravedad.

No se puede seguir aceptando políticas de los diferentes bancos centrales de impresión de billetes ad infinitum, es un craso error, más deuda no salva al paciente que se ahoga de deuditis aguda. Dar patadas para “Kick the can and run cos the show must go on” solo gana tiempo en las pantallas, pero en la calle se pierde paciencia y confianza que al final terminará por devorar dicho “falso efecto riqueza-temporal financiera” para que la foto a nivel de contabilidad salga creativamente perfecta .
Tiempo nos apremia, tiempo es de verdaderas decisiones jamás antes adoptadas, agresivas, contundentes, rommelianas , sin dudar. A la población y a las pymes, por favor dejen de asfixiarnos más, dicen que Dios ahoga pero no mata, pues esto ya roza cualquier desafío a los cánones teocráticos.

Se acabaron los Reinos de Taifas mal gestionados, se acabaron los amiguismos, favoritismos y designaciones a dedo enchufista, subvenciones otorgadas sin planes financieros viables de retorno, empresas públicas donde cabe la privatización; se acabó el ser un siervo de los poderes fácticos bancarios, cambie el sentido de la agujas del rejoj. USTED MARCA EL CAMINO, vire el timón 180o.

Acepten como la mayoría de los mortales con mayor o menor resignación los errores y los fracasos, no podemos ser prisioneros de nuestros propios errores, la vida debe seguir, nos levantaremos las veces que sean necesarias, pero tengan la valentía públicamente toda la casta política sin excepciones de pedir disculpas , eso les honrará, a usted y a todos, den una pizca de ejemplo en época de sin sabores, o prepárense para una de terror civil, la llamada Ola Draupner Social.

Nada ni nadie, ni BCE, ni FMI, Ni mecanismos como ESM... podrán salvar a un proyecto europeo que está abocado al fracaso más estrepitoso porque los propios alemanes y el norte de europa más radical han dicho basta de BAIOUTS permanentes, y eso que aquí nadie sabe lo mal que están los bancos alemanes, pero como al supuesto líder le van a auditar “correctamente” las cuentas, para sacar los trapos sucios. Alemania manda y mientras queramos ellos nos dominarán cual señor en tiempos feudales. Basta ya de servilismos. Nadie quiere un estado de confiscación y fiscalización permanente y exhaustivo. La confianza así se desintegra no se desarrolla en su vertiente positiva. La delgada línea entre el capitalismo estalinista y la correcta gestión supervisión y control de los recursos públicos es demasiado fina para ser cruzada con total impunidad.

El verdadero cáncer además del sobredimensionamiento del sistema financiero, y sus excesivo apalancamiento es el mercado de derivados y su consiguiente apalancamiento. Un día explotará y cambiaremos de régimen monetario. Si a esto le añadimos los factores de un tejido industrial poco flexible y contracíclico, la deslocalización masiva , y los paraísos fiscales, no hay mucho más que hablar...nadie ataja estos problemas.

El dinero no entiende de banderas, es miedoso, favorezcan el clima idóneo para que vuelva a España o de verdad lo vamos a tener crudo y sobre todo nunca en la vida podremos pagar nuestras deuda y el escenario de default debe ser tenido en cuenta. No voy a abogar por duras politicas proteccionistas pero si selectivas y favorecer la repatriación de capitales con inversión directa no financiera, viendo que la amnistía fiscal ha sido un auténtico fracaso, además de ser una broma de mal gusto a los que no hemos defraudado que son la mayoría de ciudadanos españoles.

Las valoraciones que tenemos son una auténtica farsa, artificios contables, con tasaciones irreales, modelos obsoletos de una cleptocracia organizada entre: Agencias de Rating que no hacen su trabajo en el momento adecuado, auditoras que nunca ven salvedades en bancos con problemas, pero sí que ponen la mano para cobrar su pernada, reguladores que se inventan regulaciones para favorecer a los mismos, supervisores que misteriosamente no supervisan; la sociedad está más que harta y un día se rebelará más temprano que tarde.

¡Muerda la mano del que le da de comer, la crítica si es constructiva debe ser favorecida! que busque España su propia autonomía financiera global, establezcan nuevas alianzas estratégicas, luchen por España no la vendan en liquidación, porque España vale si se gestiona correctamente, porque tenemos talento y geoestratégicamente cualquier país quisiera estar en una situación similar.

Luchen por España, no se arrodille ante Merkel y sus secuaces del norte; si no creen en este modelo por favor dejen paso a otras personas con políticas e ideales basados en cierta tecnocracia real, verdaderos gestores de la res pública e integradores y promotores de lo privado. Se acabó vivir del cuento, es hora de cambiar de navío, pues este encalló y el naufragio es inevitable; centremos los recursos en el astillero que arme un buque flexible, adaptativo y capaz de sortear travesías de 10 -15 años, donde haya políticas y directrices estructurales de muy largo plazo bien definida por un pool de expertos.

En definitiva que estamos pasando por diferentes estados emocionales, como el actual del Teatro del Absurdo, donde se pretende dar dinero a Antiguas Cajas quebradas, crear bancos malos sin que se den cuenta que dos seres muertos no pueden nunca crear uno vivo, esa sinergia es inviable. Simplemente espero que no pasemos a la tragicomedia, ni seamos Uganda, aunque quizás ellos son felices, nunca lo sabremos.

Gobierne pues, optimizando los recursos presentes y futuros con la menor volatilidad posible, no engañen al pueblo aunque la verdad duela, no roben a espuertas , no despilfarren nuestros impuestos.
Gobernar es negociar, es aceptar errores (nadie es perfecto en la toma de decisiones). Creo sinceramente que usted es una buena persona, pero sencillamente es hora dar un relevo, dejar paso a nuevas generaciones que limpien el sistema regulatorio y traten de vertebrar con los consejos y la experiencia de los más técnicos, duchos y expertos en las diferentes materias una mejor estructura económica y unidad política-social, dónde coexitan la diversidad y pluralidad de culturas y opiniones, pero con un mismo rumbo, una misma dirección donde dirigir la nave sin necesidad de ser derrotados en alta mar.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Nov 2012)

vamos gringos 

voy a tomarme una chelita para celebrar que se inicia el rally bajista :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Nov 2012)

ya tenemos tesho en los indices , ahora a esperar las caidas , respecto al ibex servidor espera un tendencia lateral entre los 6k y 8k :fiufiu:


----------



## boquiman (2 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya tenemos tesho en los indices , ahora a esperar las caidas , respecto al ibex servidor espera un tendencia lateral entre los 6k y 8k :fiufiu:



Joder vaya ping-pong entre 6000-8000. Movimientos del 25-30%?


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Nov 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Joder vaya ping-pong entre 6000-8000. Movimientos del 25-30%?



para mi la tendencia lateral es lo mas probable en el ibex , los demas indices seguiran haciendo maximos crecientes


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2012)

Hoy Alpha no ha podido, o no está pudiendo, con la mm150 en timeframe diario. Es un signo de que la vuelta de ciclo requiere más tiempo, vamos que un suelo más extenso.


----------



## J-Z (2 Nov 2012)

El ibex sin cortos hasta febrero, volatilidad 0 a la baja salvo pánico extremo.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Nov 2012)

por el lado de la economia no hay preocupacion , pueden sujetar las bolsas con QE , litronas y demas , el jran peligro es la guerra .

si hay guerra tenemos un 2008 segunda parte :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si esto se mantiene nos vamos a la profundidades abisales en cómodos plazos...



Cuando hay prisas se nota...


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Nov 2012)

Por fin gamesa se mueve, bonito subidon de ultima hora, ademas con volumen, gracias al leoncio que ha entrado a saco, el sabra porque.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cuando hay prisas se nota...



claro que se nota pekeño padawano y los que tenemos el coñocimiento sabemos cosas que por evidentes escapan a la comprension del gacelerio 

una pequeña gota de coñocimiento para el personal , hoy me siento generoso , fijense como el jran canal del sp500 es respetado en cierre mensual , llevamos 2 meses superandolo pero al cierre del mes se queda por debajo :fiufiu:


----------



## J-Z (2 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por el lado de la economia no hay preocupacion , pueden sujetar las bolsas con QE , litronas y demas , el jran peligro es la guerra .
> 
> si hay guerra tenemos un 2008 segunda parte :ouch:



No va a haber guerra porque ganará bobama.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Nov 2012)

j-z dijo:


> No va a haber guerra porque ganará bobama.



pobre iluso y a la ves rico en nasiquiera :cook:

creo que ganara romni :fiufiu:


----------



## J-Z (2 Nov 2012)

Los panchitos votais en masa a bobama para que no os balaseen en la frontera, aparte están sus brothas y los pijiprogres.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Nov 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Los panchitos votais en masa a bobama para que no os balaseen en la frontera, aparte están sus brothas y los pijiprogres.



cuando abandone el nivel de pensamiento inferior que son las ideologias podriamos hablar 

debes amar la sabiduria , busca el coñocimiento padawano ::


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Por fin gamesa se mueve, bonito subidon de ultima hora, ademas con volumen, gracias al leoncio que ha entrado a saco, el sabra porque.



Habría que superar los 2 euros y con mucho volumen. Esa es la referencia.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuando abandone el nivel de pensamiento inferior que son las ideologias podriamos hablar
> 
> debes amar la sabiduria , busca el coñocimiento padawano ::



deje al pobre esclavo , si llegase a entender ciertas cosas quiza enloqueceria :ouch:


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2012)

A mí me parece que el suelo de First Solar es muy claro y queda que se confirme cuando se fugue en 26 con volumen.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Nov 2012)

el personal no se termina de dar cuenta que lo de hoy solo a sido un pullback a la estructura de techo , lo mismito que hizo el nasdaq , ahora se viene la caida sin freno a disfrutar pezkeñines :baba:


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2012)

Interesante

Las Cosas de Adan Esmit: Banco Popular: ¿oportunidad o engaño?


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Nov 2012)

no hay piedad para los laguistas :no: 

habeis ignorado las señales del mal y ahora lo pagareis ::


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no hay piedad para los laguistas :no:
> 
> habeis ignorado las señales del mal y ahora lo pagareis ::



Dale a los hijos de puta ::


----------



## paulistano (2 Nov 2012)

vamos putita....:fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Nov 2012)

gacelones del ibex , solo teneis que ver el per del ibex para saber que llegaremos a los 4k en algun momento :fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> vamos coño




a lo Mulder *siyalodeciayo*


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2012)

Gacelillas, ¿os ha llegado ya el IBI? ::

Se están rompiendo culos everywhere :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2012)

1410 en el after...te cagas


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> 1410 en el after...te cagas



caguen todo, lo quiero en 875 ::

que pasen las putas elecciones usanas ya joder


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Nov 2012)

y los futuros continuan el castigo :baba:

servidor sueña con el HCH de TEF :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sorprendente pero ahora mismo no tengo ningún valor, más allá del day trading en índices, diciéndome que le pegue un par de tiros (independientemente de si son largos o de si son cortos).



¿Saliste ya de AMD?



bertok dijo:


> Gacelillas, ¿os ha llegado ya el IBI? ::
> 
> Se están rompiendo culos everywhere :ouch:



Tamos de alquiléh, bertok!


----------



## paulistano (2 Nov 2012)

pasaba a recomendar la sexta....sobre grecia y el rescate.


del ibi mejor no digo nada


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (2 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> caguen todo, lo quiero en 875 ::
> 
> que pasen las putas elecciones usanas ya joder



Hasta los 1370 tienes bastante  y despues rally alcista hasta los 1500


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hasta los 1370 tienes bastante  y despues rally alcista hasta los 1500



Llevo más de 15 años siguiendo de cerca a los mercados y *nunca vía tan lejanos a Wall Street de Main Street*.

El escándalo es de proporciones bíblicas.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hasta los 1370 tienes bastante  y despues rally alcista hasta los 1500



Una ves mas te equivocas gacela en pepitoria , iremos un poco mas abajo :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Nov 2012)

En la sexta, no somos Grecia porque somos mu jrandes y si caemos cae toda Europa (nuevo mantra)

Nos van a dar una patada en el culo que se va a cagar la perra.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Nov 2012)

Coño! vrote verde! Ya no estamos en el top 10!


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En la sexta, no somos Grecia porque somos mu jrandes y si caemos cae toda Europa (nuevo mantra)
> 
> Nos van a dar una patada en el culo que se va a cagar la perra.



Ahorra todo lo que puedas ... Se salvarán muy pocos.


----------



## Claca (2 Nov 2012)

Tanto hablar del valor, le he echado una ojeada por curiosidad. FIRST SOLAR:







Mientras aguanten los 20 euros, las perspectivas serán de subir y romper el lateral, pero los niveles que realmente desencadenarían movimientos amplios son los 26 euros por arriba, que se iría a los 29,60 fácilmente, y los 18, cuya pérdida supondría volver a la zona de mínimos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Tanto hablar del valor, le he echado una ojeada por curiosidad. FIRST SOLAR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que bueno eres Claca, tu gráfico se parece al mio 









Spoiler



No todos mis graf son en escala log :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

Os recomiendo su lectura

La Sareb como herramienta de control - elEconomista.es


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Nov 2012)

Saludos y me apunto al hilo.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Nov 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Saludos y me apunto al hilo.



bienvenidito gacelon :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Nov 2012)

Perreando en la cama, dia lluvioso, el gen pepitil se activa. Me pongo a mirar pisos y me encuentro esto en la descripción:

_
Descripción

Vende particular.a) POSIBILIDAD DE SUBROGACION CON CONDICIONES PREFERENCIALES EN HIPOTECA . b) IMPORTANTE: EL EURIBOR ESTÁ EN MÍNIMOS HISTÓRICOS Y SE MANTENDRÁ ASÍ. c) En 2013 DESAPARECE LA DEDUCCIÓN POR COMPRA DE VIVIENDA . d) INVERSIONISTAS: ALQUILABLE POR RENTA ALTA._

a) Estás tieso y lo sabes.
b) Porque tu lo vales.
c) No te preocupes, lo que desaparecerá sera un cero en el precio de venta.
d) Alquílalo tú.

Ya en serio, no me compro nada porque no lo necesito, pero ya hay un montón de viviendas muy decentes en el centro por menos de 800€/m2.

Va _haber _dolor, el granaíno es un porqueyolovalguista pepitil, pero ya se están viendo desplomes. En una promoción nueva, he visto dos estudios iguales (54m2) uno por 80k€ y el otro por 50k€.., creo que va haber un asesinato en esa su comunidad ::

Por cierto, la peli esa de *mutant chronicles* es un truñazo como una catedral.


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Gacelillas, ¿os ha llegado ya el IBI? ::
> 
> Se están rompiendo culos everywhere :ouch:



El mío está sangrando, a poco que uno tenga le meten el rabo de pandoro.


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Saliste ya de AMD?
> 
> 
> 
> Tamos de alquiléh, bertok!



Es el único valor que tengo ahora mismo, al margen de las Gamesa para los niños/as.

Decía que no estoy viendo oportunidades para entrar. El carbón y First Solar quizá sí pero necesitan más tiempo.


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que bueno eres Claca, tu gráfico se parece al mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo raro sería que no se parecieran siendo el mismo subyacente :rolleye:

Aquí tienen a un más que probable campeón de largo plazo ..... si supera los 26 dolares.

Todo sector tiene su suelo con el tiempo, o casi todos.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Perreando en la cama, dia lluvioso, el gen pepitil se activa. Me pongo a mirar pisos y me encuentro esto en la descripción:
> 
> _
> Descripción
> ...



Ya os dije que era puta mierda. Te recomiendo los 2 primeros capítulos de la 3ª temporada de The Walking Dead.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo raro sería que no se parecieran siendo el mismo subyacente :rolleye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, a mi lo que más me extraña es que las múltiples barritas (amarillas en mi gráf y oscuras en el de Claca) coincidan exactamente. Brujería. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ya os dije que era puta mierda. Te recomiendo los 2 primeros capítulos de la 3ª temporada de The Walking Dead.



Ya vistos, y el tercero también 

En cosas de zombies no me ganas :no:


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2012)

Hacía mucho tiempo que no disfrutaba viéndolo en subtitulada para seguir desarrollando el listening, pero sigo diciendo que es una serie muy muy lenta.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

Del hilo de la Ag

[YOUTUBE]N3q5NyxI8nk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

*Carta al director: Esto ni es mercado ni es nada... es una pena...
*
A seguir haciendo trampas, gracias Sra.Elvira Rodriguez - La presión por parte del Sr. de Guindos debe haber sido curiosa.

Es como si en un partido de fútbol dejar al otro equipo con 8 jugadores y con vendas en los ojos o qué el equipo rival no pueda pasar de medio campo.

Cuando la gente se podrá dar cuenta que los especuladores, al final lo único que hace es apostar por INEFICIENCIAS para una vez ajustadas, CERRAR la posición.

Los malvados especuladores, sanean los mercados, (generalmente los suelen acelerar, pero bendita volatilidad!). Acaso un banco central no especula cuando INTERVIENE adinfinitum como el Banco Nacional Suizo con el peg a 1.20 EURCHF o las compras infinitas de deuda de BOJ, BOE y FED?

Los bancos centrales están a punto de explotar, porque sus balances están hundidos y el sistema de imprimir billetes, es decir deuda sobre deuda impagable (ABSOLUTAMENTE NO SIRVE), pero los que gobiernan no se dan cuenta... porque no saben que sólo se puede actuar CONDONANDO DEUDA - QUITAS y empezando un ciclo nuevo, es duro sí, pero o hacemos eso, o de esta no salimos se lo prometo.

Entiendo el trasfondo de esta medida, pero claro la pregunta es PORQUE NO SE HIZO EN 2008 con el IBEX en 16.000? nadie sabe responder, no saben no contestan (o no quieren contestar).

Bueno no hay mucho que contar, se ganaba más dinero autofinanciandose corto, es decir la propia empresa prestaba títulos para pagar incluso dividendos, sí , sí como lo oyen... o incluso tiraban cotizaciones para echar a accionistas (ejemplo Portillo FCC/COLONIAL)

No se dan cuenta que Italia ya ha levantado la prohibición desde 14 de septiembre y el mundo para ellos no ha acabado...? ¿Qué imagen estamos dando al mundo de manipulación de las reglas para hacer un win and win product?

No sé, llega un momento sinceramente que entre tasas Tobin, prohibición de CDS (al descubierto), prohibición de aumento de posis cortas (ojo, pero no de apalancadas largas)... ES DECIR... PORQUE NO PROHIBEN LOS APALANCAMIENTOS DE TODO TIPO? El verdadero riesgo son los derivados y especialmente los otc, pero repito, esto seguirá así, porque estamos en manos de cuatro grupos, ententes que nos hacen bailar al son que deseen. OLIGOCLEPTOCRACIA FINANCIERO POLITICA.

Ya para acabar, les comento lo siguiente:

1. Nadie va a entrar en recapitalizaciones en banca española institucional extranjero, por ejemplo en entidades como Banco Popular, hasta ver 0.10 -0.15 P/Book Value , el por qué es muy sencillo, porque nadie se cree el balance de los bancos españoles. NADIE. Además el volumen de cortos no se van a cerrar hasta ver al Ibex entre 6.500 y 5.500 por lo menos, con lo que ello implique a la valoración de los bancos. Han ganado tiempo BRAVO! artificialmente y las cosas que no suceden de modo natural en cualquier sistema tienden a converger con mucha más virulencia a su estado anterior. Recuerden que el sistema financiero es un ser vivo y lo están cyborgzizando.

2. El primer gran especulador tiene nombre y apellidos y es la Federal Reserve acompañado de las Agencias de Calificación de Rating (y de sus propietarios les invito a que miren quienes son ), pero claro a ellos no se les puede toser.

3. Mientras ustedes no reestablezcan el orden natural de una legítima pelea entre toros y osos entre Long /Shorts, me abstengo de comprar nada del Ibex, con lo que ello supondrá en comisiones para los brokers, que perderán negocio y no está la cosa como para tirar cohetes, llámenlo BOICOT AL INTERVENCIONISMO.

4. Cuando España se adhiera al PCCL (Línea de Credito Preventiva) porque NO HAY UN DURO, ni lo habrá porque NO SE GENERA EMPLEO ni las condiciones para ello, por mucho que el gobierno del PP diga que sí (es lo que tiene que vender a los medios, para acallar a las masas), la prima de riesgo contra Alemania ojo... (no se reducirá porque ese efecto ya ha sido descontado, como mucho le doy 350 puntos y después qué? el DESIERTO... porque las condiciones del rescate son leoninas, para quien... para los de siempre, para los taxpayers, para los autónomos y todo por SALVAR A LOS BANCOS, los intocables de Rajoy NESS... de OBAMA NESS... y así todos. Políticos serviles de la hordas financieras.

4.1- Alemania puede perder la AAA y en ese momento se plantearía abandonar el patrón euro. El ESM si se intenta apalancar más de la cuenta es una bomba de relojería, y especialmente usando bonos sin garantías...(no se engañen...los españoles..., los de comunidades autónomas o Subgovernment bonds)

4.2- Al vender bonos alemanes, El euro se hunde irremediablemente porque los gestores no pueden tener en cartera por mandato NON AAA rated assets y no hay sustitutivo por calidad y volumen o tamaño.

4.3- Alemania decide instalar su nuevo marco al patrón mixto oro/plata aprovechando sus altas reservas tanto públicas como privadas en cuentas de metales preciosos. - De nada servirá seguir usando a Draghi de Harry Potter, con místicas palabras " Will be enough, trust me"... Suficiente para quién? para los bancos? y la gente mientras colapsada y las pymes sin circulante.

4.4- Los bonos españoles, sólo tienen una salida y es la reestructuración de la deuda española tanto privada como pública , porque es el mayor Evento de Crédito post Colapso Lehman Bros, tranquilos tienen a otra entidad untada como ISDA para decir que eso no es default y es sólo technical reprofiling... (saben el riesgo jurídico-legal que supone esto?. Apliquen quitas y amplíen los vencimientos para la deuda viva que quede nuevas condiciones.(extensión de plazos, carencias)

Dicho todo esto les deseo lo mejor, para aquellos que continúen jugando e invirtiendo con reglas pactadas con premeditación, alevosía y nocturnidad.

Se despide un humilde participante de esta farsa en la que ha aprendido una cosa. EL CASINO SIEMPRE GANA (incluso con ruletas trucadas)!

P.S. La próxima regla absurda además de la tasa Tobín como ha propuesto y aprobado el gabinete del sr. Hollande, será directamente CONFISCATORIA - NO VENDAN- Asuman pérdidas latentes hasta el fin de los tiempos = RIESGO DE CONTRAPARTIDA INFINITO


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

*¿Rojo o negro? ¿Acudimos a la ampliación de Popular? Súper Depósito al 8%.
*
Este ha sido tema tratado en varios foros pero quiero dar mi opinión personal y compartir con vosotros lo que me contaron en el banco sobre el super depósito al 8%.

Como todos sabéis Popular pretende realizar una super mega ampliación en Noviembre donde se van a emitir 6.250 millones de nuevas acciones. Y hace unas semanas pudimos leer por internet cómo anunciaban un depósito al 8%, pero hay un detalle, si quieres beneficiarte de ese 8% deberemos acudir a la ampliación. Vayamos por partes. Entiendo que cuando un banco te ofrece un depósito al 8% se me ocurren 3 motivos principales:

1º Que sea un banco de nueva creación y quiera captar nuevos clientes.

2º Que necesite liquidez de forma inmediata y urgente.

3º Que sea un producto de alto riesgo.

Lo primero que quiero decir es que si usted tiene ya pensado acudir a la ampliación, si ya lo tiene claro, pues este es su producto. Se lo recomiendo. Y le incito a que lo contrate cuanto antes para beneficiarse lo máximo posible de él. Pero claro, este súper depósito no está pensado para el que ya piensa acudir, sino que con ese 8% se prentende usar de gancho para captar clientes a que acudan a la ampliación. Aquí está el dilema. 

¿Acudimos a la ampliación para beneficiarnos de ese depósito al 8%? 

Antes de responder y dar mi opinión, debo decir que los otros días tras ir a hacer unas gestiones con otro banco había justo al lado una sucursal de Banco Popular y no pude evitar entrar para ver qué me contaban sobre éste producto. Me pudo la curiosidad, por supuesto yo tenía claro que no lo contrataría. Les resumo la situación.

Eso fue hará cosa de unos 4 días, tras entrar en la sucursal veo 3 empleadas de unos 40 años de edad de pie en la zona de las mesas, y una muchacha sentada en una de ellas. Me acerco y puedo oir cómo comentan..."entonces es un 8%, ¿pero a cuánto tiempo?...a lo que respondía otra..."hasta el día de la ampliación"...."¿pero se sabe ya a cuánto se compraran las acciones?"...."uy uy, llama a fulano que nos lo explique él, que acaban de traer los folletos..."....Total, que estaban hablando del dichoso producto, porque por lo visto acababan de traerles los folletos y se estaban explicando unas a otras el funcionamiento. Las interrumpo y comento "Buenos días, perdonen, yo vengo a informarme sobre lo que estáis hablando, el depósito al 8%"...sonríen.."ah, pues siéntese por aquí"...

Una vez sentados le comento que he visto por internet el depósito de popular al 8% y quería informarme. Les tengo que decir que yo pensaba que los bancos tras los duros palos que están recibiendo de la sociedad por las dichosas preferentes pondrían más empeño en explicar de forma eficiente los productos, y más cuando son productos de alto riesgo, pero parece que no es así. Aunque habrá casos de gente muy competente que sí lo haga por supuesto.

Sigo con la conversación. Me dice la muchacha; "pues mira este es un producto muy agresivo que hemos sacado con motivo de la ampliación de capital que haremos en Noviembre". Le pregunto: "¿Y a cuánto tiempo es ese depósito, un año?....."pues mira, es un 8% desde que lo contrates hasta la fecha de la ampliación, en ese momento te daremos ese 8% y el dinero íntegro del depósito se destinará a la ampliación".

Huelga decir que la mayoría de vosotros lo sabe de sobra pero habrá quien se siente en esa silla y piense "uhmm, un 8% en un mes, si meto 6.000 euros me gano en 30 días unos 500 euros, joe qué bien". Y estoy seguro que si esa persona le comenta a la empleada "oye pues está muy bien un 8% en un mes". La empleada se dará cuenta que esa persona piensa que es un 8% neto, y me atrevería a decir que la mayoría no explicaría que no es un 8% neto. Está claro que cada uno es responsable de informarse y saber donde mete su dinero. ¿Pero no podrían explicarlo bien?. Ya que como todos estáis imagiando es un 8% TAE (a mí me dijo que me ganaría un 8% en un mes, no dijo TAE aunque se sobreentiende), y como el depósito tiene una duración de un mes pues entonces tenemos que realmente nos ganaremos la parte proporcional, ¡un 0,66%!. Lo más probable es que la mayoría lo omita a gente que ellos saben de sobra que lo desconocen.

Ya tenemos la primera parte del acuerdo. Un 8% TAE desde el momento que se contrate hasta la ampliación, con lo cual no durará más de un mes, y al finalizar se deberá acudir a la ampliación con el dinero íntegro destinado a dicho depósito. En ese momento se acercó otra muchacha de mayor edad y se puso al lado de su compañera y le digo "ahh , sólo un mes, entonces no es un 8% real, yo pensaba que era a un año, realmente es un 0,66%,no?. La empleada que se encontraba sentada me respondión con un simple "Sí". La que estaba de pie continuó...."sí, y cuando pase el mes se comprarán las nuevas acciones, y ya tú puedes venderlas cuando quieras, y las comprarías a 1 y pico, y ten en cuenta que las acciones actualmente están muy baratas, hace un año estaban a 4 y ahora están en mínimos historícos con lo que es bastante probable que el banco salgo reforzado y sea una gran oportunidad de inversión. Nunca han estado tan bajas.

Bueno bueno, esta frase ya no tiene desperdicio. "Las comprarás a 1 y pico"....¡¡1 y pico!! (aunque parece que será a un precio inferior). Vamos a ver, que entre comprarlas a 1 o 1,3 es un 30% por dios santo. Que entre comprarlas a 1,20 o 1,25 es más de un 4%. Seamos serios por favor, querida banca, seamos serios de una vez. Y la frase "...hace un año estaban a 4..." me recordó a esos anuncios de televisión de las 2 de la mañana, cuando te pretenden vender un crecepelo por 100 euros, durante 2 minutos te enseñan todas su cualidades, todos sus grandes beneficios, y al rato te dicen "¡Espere, por ser hoy se lo dejamos por 50 euros!...y piensas "uy, me estoy quedando calvo y hace un rato valía 100 y ahora hay una oferta en 50 euros, me lo voy a comprar creo yo...". Pero al cabo de un minuto más te dicen "y si eres de las 500 primeras llamadas te damos dos crecepelos por 25 euros, rápido, llama ahora!". Entonces, tú de cabeza vas corriendo al teléfono para aprovechar esa ganga, por 25 euros dos botes de crecepelo, cuando hace tan sólo 3 minutos valía uno 100 euros. ¡Están utilizando el efecto anclaje!, cuando el precio de ese bote vale realmente 10 euros. En bolsa el efecto anclaje puede ser peligrosísimo.

En mi sistema de inversión uso mucho la tendencia, quiero empresas que me demuestren fuerza, que me demuestran que van donde yo quiero ir. Si yo quiero hacer la compra semanal la quiero hacer en el supermercado más barato (calidad/precio). Pero en bolsa lo barato puede salir muy caro. Imaginemos que no tenemos ni idea de análisis técnico pero vemos que una empresa hoy vale 5 euros, en una semana 5,5, en un mes 6,2, de ahí pasa a 7, 7,5....8.....¡Quiero esa empresa! ¿Qué será lo más normal que ocurra? Pues que siga subiendo, que se plante en 8,5...9... con el stop oportuno por si hay un cambio de tendencia que para eso están. Sin embargo si vemos una empresa que hace 3 años valía 20, de ahí pasa a 19, 18, 16, 15, 12..¿está barata?....11, 10, 9...¿está barata?....8,7,6...¿ahora sí?....oiga yo no quiero esa empresa, ¿qué será lo más probable? ¡Pues que cotice a 5, 4'5...!. ¿Está en mínimos históricos? Claro y lo más probable es que mañana marque un nuevo mínimo, y en una semana otro y otro...¿hasta cuándo?...Claro llegará un momento que acertaremos cuando digamos "es que no puede bajar más", pero la tendencia es la tendencia. En este caso no hemos visto ninguna gráfica, ni tenemos idea de análisis técnico, sólo hemos usado el sentido común. Esa empleada quiso venderme el producto con el efecto anclaje, y me quiso hacer ver que el encontrarse en mínimos históricos era algo positivo, que esa situación era lo que la hacía una especie de inversión única. Y me dijo que hace un año estaban a 4 cuando ahora estaban entorno a 1, y en el 2007 estaba a 15 ¿Y? Oiga, en bolsa cometería muchos errores, pero una cosa que no haría jamás sería comprar una empresa que está en mínimos históricos. ¿Para especular durante horas o 1-2 días? Puede, pero ni aún así. Pero mucho menos para medio-largo plazo. Es la base de mi sistema de inversión, seguir la corriente, comprar la tendencia, ¡comprar lo que ya está subiendo!. Me encantan las empresas en máximos históricos...¡no tienen resistencia teórica!

Le repito, si está usted convencido por el motivo que sea que está decidido a acudir a la ampliación, este es su producto, contrátelo cuanto antes. Si usted quiere acudir a la ampliación de capital para beneficiarse de ese 8% TAE a un mes máximo, por favor ni loco, antes me voy al casino y pongo mi dinero al rojo o negro, ahí al menos tendré algo menos de un 50% de doblar o algo más de ese porcentaje de perder mi dinero. En esta operación el riesgo es elevadísimo, y la posibilidad de perder todo nuestro dinero o una parte muy importante de él es a tener en cuenta. Conseguiremos un 0,66% pero es bastante probable que perdamos muchísimo más en el mercado. 

*Popular está en caída libre, tiene una tendencia bajista bestial, aunque actualmente está intentando hacer doble suelo en los 1,25 pero ni de lejos creo que lo logre y mucho menos por lo que se le avecina*. Aunque desde los 1,25 y en el corto-medio plazo no habría que descartar un rebote, pero para seguir cayendo.¿Quiere comprar más barato? *Espere, será cuestión de tiempo, o espere a que pase la ampliación y adquirirá las acciones aún más abajo. Las actuales acciones lo más probable es que se diluyan de entre un 40-60%. (a los que posean acciones de Popular se les compensará, no quiere decir que perderán ese 40-60% de golpe, aunque si la acción sigue cayendo eso sí le afectaría).
*

No he podido evitar sentir algo de impotencia al ver cómo intentan atraer a inversores a que acudan a la ampliación con un gancho de un súper depósito al 8%, por favor, seamos serios. Os ofrecerán un mísero 0,66% cuando el riesgo de acudir a la ampliación es elevadísimo. Y estoy convencido que habrá mucha gente que se sentirá engañada con esta operación, sino tiempo al tiempo, y luego vendrán los lamentos. "Es que me dijeron que era un 8% en un mes, es que la empleada de la sucursal de mi barrio, que es amiga de mi hija me dijo que estaba muy barata y no podía bajar más, es que hace no mucho estaba a 7 y ahora 1, es que me dijeron que estaba en mínimos históricos y era una gran oportunidad bla bla bla". No aprendemos, ni los bancos ni los clientes.

Esta tendencia bajista tan bestial tiene 2 caminos principales que nombraré en orden de probabilidad de que suceda (por no nombrar un tercero demasiado catastrófico): 1º Que se produzca por fin un cambio de tendencia, pero ojo, ¿y si el cambio de tendencia se produce en 0,3? pasar de 0,3 a 0,9 supone un 200%, eso ya puede ser un cambio de tendecia que puede durar años. *2º Que sea absorbido por uno de nuestros grandes bancos.*

En fin, aquí está mi opinión, y resumiendo, no me gusta la forma que tienen de presentar el producto, y principalmente lo que más chirría es que mediante un depósito al 8% a un mes pretendan usarlo como gancho para que gente, en muchas ocasiones con incultura financiera, acuda a este peligroso producto. Habrá problemas, plataformas y pancartas a raiz de esto, aunque espero equivocarme. Y por supuesto el motivo de este producto son los puntos 2º y 3º de los que cito inicialmente. ¿Cuál es la vuestra opinión?. Desde luego al que le vaya la marcha y quiera pescar en río revuelto, esta es su operación. Suculentos hipotéticos beneficios, o desastrozas pérdidas. Emoción en estado puro.

¡Suerte en los mercados!


----------



## TenienteDan (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Del hilo de la Ag
> 
> [YOUTUBE]N3q5NyxI8nk[/YOUTUBE]



Muy bueno.

El jueves (cine a 4,40€ ) fui a ver la peli de Loopers (muy recomendable) y me acordé de vosotros y de burbuja, porque (a quién no lo sepa, la peli se desarrolla en el 2044) reproducía un mundo muy parecido al Mad-Max del que tanto se hablan en burbuja.

Una USA en donde ya no hay dólares (se comercia con plata y oro) con una horda de vagabundos impresionante y los poderes han sido copados por mafias y grupos medianos de delincuentes. Asia es el único lugar próspero.

En fin, la peli esta muy bien .

Edit: Hay una parte de mi, que piensa que esto no es mas que una crisis cíclica y que vemos las cosas tan negras porque en España se está mucho peor que fuera y se han hecho mucho peor las cosas (simplemente se ha revelado nuestra propia naturaleza que siempre ha estado ahí, solo hay que ver los históricos de paro en este país) y que más tarde o más temprano (en todo caso no mucho antes de 2020) volverá una época de bonanza.

Pero esa debe ser mi parte ingenua pq en mi mente también está la idea de mad-max global... y ahí no hay salvación para nadie.


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Del hilo de la Ag
> 
> [YOUTUBE]N3q5NyxI8nk[/YOUTUBE]



Me encanta el "Asia, a massive sell off" del minuto 5.

Yo creo que lo van a hacer más sencillo. Los usanos llevan años torpedando al resto porque su objetivo es que el resto esté peor.

Los chinos tienen un problema enorme. Por un lado tienen una riqueza enorme en dolares!!!!! que cada minuto que pasa valen menos. Y no tienen tan fácil deshacerse de ellos porque los países de occidente están temerosos de dejarles comprar sus empresas y los paises con muchas materias primas tampoco quieren vender sus salvavidas.
Y los chinos tienen otro problema enorme que es que se dedican a exportar o lo que es lo mismo "vender productos a los extranjeros". El mundo entero va hacia una importante reducción del consumo y actitudes proteccionistas ya se están viendo incluso en los paises referentes en cuanto a liberalismo y capitalismo. ES DECIR, LOS CHINOS LO TIENEN JODIDO PORQUE HAN VENIDO SIENDO LA FABRICA DEL MUNDO PERO NO HA CONSEGUIDO CREAR UNA CLASE MEDIA QUE DE PASO A LA AUTOSUFICIENCIA DEL MERCADO INTERIOR.

Europa: poco hay que decir, está absolutamente en descomposición porque parten de un escenario jodido y lo que es peor, una absoluta desunión. Es un equipo desmembrandose y solo ha estado unido cuando había dinero y mercado. Ahora eso se acabó y es cuestión de tiempo que se apriete el botón de Game Over.

UK: van en la línea de los usanos. Ellos básicamente lo que buscan es preservar a la City como centro mundial de negociación de divisas y commodities.

Y finalmente los usanos que saben que tienen que purgar sus pecados pero lo que están logrando es que los demás sufran más que ellos para que la ventaja relativa se mantengan. Irán devaluando el dolar paulatinamente, unas veces más rápido y otras más lento, e irán aumentando la inflación. Saben perfectamente que con inflación alta se puede vivir y saben cómo después eliminarla como hizo Volcker. Y vuelta a empezar una nueva partida.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

Necesito descargar "by the face" el libro: esta vez es distinto (Carmen Reinhart y Kennegh Rogoff).

Venga, que alguno se tire el rollo :: Daré cuantiosos thanks


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *¿Rojo o negro? ¿Acudimos a la ampliación de Popular? Súper Depósito al 8%.
> *
> Este ha sido tema tratado en varios foros pero quiero dar mi opinión personal y compartir con vosotros lo que me contaron en el banco sobre el super depósito al 8%.
> 
> ...




Yo quiero que conste en acta unos temas relevantes.

Hasta ahora solo ha habido cierto reconocimiento público de que los bancos están llenos de mierda ...... por parte de BBVA y Popular. Lo del Popular me parece admirable porque al menos va a intentar arreglar su problema y ya se verá si lo pueden hacer o no.

Entiendo que estos dos bancos, SOLO HAN SIDO ELLOS, han dado el paso de reconocer pérdidas o meterle mano intentando agrandar las provisiones ..... PORQUE CREEN QUE PUEDEN LOGRAR UNA MEJORA DE SU PROBLEMA.

El hecho de que todos los demás no lo hayan hecho es síntoma inequívoco de que sabiendo que tienen un problema, no ven solución que al menos tengan visos de aportar algo de mejora. Ahí está el SAN. Comienzan a estar realmente preocupados porque la crisis se está alargando mucho en el tiempo y saben que la lógica corrección del mercado brasileño burbujil está más cerca que lejos ..... Y BOTIN SABE QUE LA CONFLUENCIA DE UNA CRISIS EN BRASIL Y LA SITUACIÓN EN EUROPA ..... SE LLEVA POR DELANTE EL BANCO.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

Se acaba la gasolina. Vayan saliendo en fila.

El agotamiento del efecto de las QE en un gráfico del S&P500 - Foros de Economía, hipotecas y bolsa


----------



## juanfer (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *¿Rojo o negro? ¿Acudimos a la ampliación de Popular? Súper Depósito al 8%.
> *
> Este ha sido tema tratado en varios foros pero quiero dar mi opinión personal y compartir con vosotros lo que me contaron en el banco sobre el super depósito al 8%.
> 
> ...




Me llama la atención que en ningun momento te han dicho que una vez compradas las acciones igual no puedes recuperar la cantidad total del dinero invertido. 

Despues de las preferentes, que sera la mayor estafa bancaria del país, creo que no ha cambiando nada, los HDLGP de comerciales bancarios siguen igual inundado el mundo de mierda.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

Interesante

ICADEX: Obama, Krugman y la Recuperación Americana


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Se acaba la gasolina. Vayan saliendo en fila.
> 
> El agotamiento del efecto de las QE en un gráfico del S&P500 - Foros de Economía, hipotecas y bolsa



Estoy empezando a ver tensiones inflacionistas ...espero que toda esa gasolina tarde un tiempo en llegar a la economia real aunque me temo que la realidad sera muy diferente


----------



## juanfer (3 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy empezando a ver tensiones inflacionistas ...espero que toda esa gasolina tarde un tiempo en llegar a la economia real aunque me temo que la realidad sera muy diferente



¿Donde ves las tensiones inflacionistas?

Porque yo veo que todo se esa depreciando. Los únicos que suben los precios son los castuzos (energia, impuestos, etc) a excepción de los cereales que estan altos, con lo que afectará en un futuro a todos los productos de alimentación.

Ayer me fui a cortarme el pelo al peluquero de toda la vida y me cobro 2 euros menos que siempre.


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Donde ves las tensiones inflacionistas?
> 
> Porque yo veo que todo se esa depreciando. Los únicos que suben los precios son los castuzos (energia, impuestos, etc) a excepción de los cereales que estan altos, con lo que afectará en un futuro a todos los productos de alimentación.
> 
> Ayer me fui a cortarme el pelo al peluquero de toda la vida y me cobro 2 euros menos que siempre.



En las materias primas fundamentalmente. Cereales,Arroz,Carne....vamis productos basicos de alimentacion.Os voy a poner un ejemplo muy tonto :"Las bolsas de patatas rufles (de pepsi) con la peseta,valian 20 pts despues 25 pts, con el euro subieron a 0,15,0,25,0,30,0,35y el otro dia que fui a por una cocacola al chino las vi a 0,5 de golpe.


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Se acaba la gasolina. Vayan saliendo en fila.
> 
> El agotamiento del efecto de las QE en un gráfico del S&P500 - Foros de Economía, hipotecas y bolsa



No subestimemos a Bernie, es capaz de manipular hasta los luminosos del Nasdaq en Times Square.

Solo será posible soñar un cambio si Bernie se va y el que viene se siente amparado con el típico "esto es del anterior".


----------



## juanfer (3 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En las materias primas fundamentalmente. Cereales,Arroz,Carne....vamis productos basicos de alimentacion.Os voy a poner un ejemplo muy tonto :"Las bolsas de patatas rufles (de pepsi) con la peseta,valian 20 pts despues 25 pts, con el euro subieron a 0,15,0,25,0,30,0,35y el otro dia que fui a por una cocacola al chino las vi a 0,5 de golpe.



el problema de cuando suben los cereales es que sube todo, porque los piensos, abonos, fertilizantes, van en funcion de los cereales, pero no depende de inflación.

Hay una devaluación en servicios y productos no esenciales.

Ya estan las tiendas de rebajas y aun no es navidad.

Pero las materias primas no nos afectan, a no ser que compres oro.


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> el problema de cuando suben los cereales es que sube todo, porque los piensos, abonos, fertilizantes, van en funcion de los cereales, pero no depende de inflación.
> 
> Hay una devaluación en servicios y productos no esenciales.
> 
> ...



Asi es como se empieza siempre.Hay devaluacion de precios en servicios no basicos porque la gente no los consume y solo queda bajar los precios. Si os pensais que los precios van a bajar hasta el infinito y mas alla os equivocais. Las mat primas afectan a todo el mundo, puedes cortarle el pelo tu mismo pero no puedes eliminar tu consumo de comida y agua a 0 al menos si quieres seguir viviendo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Nov 2012)

Bertok! Here you have my _phriend_!

Carmen Reinhart, Kenneth Rogoff -- This Time is Different: Eight (download torrent) - TPB

Está en lengua shakesperiana.... en español no lo he encontrado... :/


----------



## juanfer (3 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Asi es como se empieza siempre.Hay devaluacion de precios en servicios no basicos porque la gente no los consume y solo queda bajar los precios. Si os pensais que los precios van a bajar hasta el infinito y mas alla os equivocais. Las mat primas afectan a todo el mundo, puedes cortarle el pelo tu mismo pero no puedes eliminar tu consumo de comida y agua a 0 al menos si quieres seguir viviendo.



Primero deflactaremos y luego vendrá la super inflación.

El peluquero estaba muy desanimado me ha dado la tarjeta y dice que va a chapar y ira a las casas a cortar el pelo, pasa de pagar impuestos para nada. 

Creo que no veo futuro por ningun lado, todo es desolación y frustración, la sociedad han perdido la esperanza, ya saben que el PPSOE no les van a sacar de la mierda. Solo quedar huir.


----------



## juanfer (3 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok! Here you have my _phriend_!
> 
> Carmen Reinhart, Kenneth Rogoff -- This Time is Different: Eight (download torrent) - TPB
> 
> Está en lengua shakesperiana.... en español no lo he encontrado... :/



En el emule esta en italiano


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Primero deflactaremos y luego vendrá la super inflación.
> 
> El peluquero estaba muy desanimado me ha dado la tarjeta y dice que va a chapar y ira a las casas a cortar el pelo, pasa de pagar impuestos para nada.
> 
> Creo que no veo futuro por ningun lado, todo es desolación y frustración, la sociedad han perdido la esperanza, ya saben que el PPSOE no les van a sacar de la mierda. Solo quedar huir.



Llevamos minimo 2 años de caidas de precios en productos/servicios no basicos. Si a esto le sumas las inyecciones de los bancos centrales no creo que tardemos mucho en ver como se les va el chiringuito de las manos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok! Here you have my _phriend_!
> 
> Carmen Reinhart, Kenneth Rogoff -- This Time is Different: Eight (download torrent) - TPB
> 
> Está en lengua shakesperiana.... en español no lo he encontrado... :/



¿De qué va el libro?

GT, ¿cómo van esos summing up? ::


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok! Here you have my _phriend_!
> 
> Carmen Reinhart, Kenneth Rogoff -- This Time is Different: Eight (download torrent) - TPB
> 
> Está en lengua shakesperiana.... en español no lo he encontrado... :/



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Downloading free 

!!! Go further and find it in spanish !!! ::


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> *Primero deflactaremos y luego vendrá la super inflación*.
> 
> El peluquero estaba muy desanimado me ha dado la tarjeta y dice que va a chapar y ira a las casas a cortar el pelo, pasa de pagar impuestos para nada.
> 
> Creo que no veo futuro por ningun lado, todo es desolación y frustración, la sociedad han perdido la esperanza, ya saben que el PPSOE no les van a sacar de la mierda. *Solo quedar huir.*



Luego dirán que no se ha avisado :ouch:


----------



## juanfer (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Luego dirán que no se ha avisado :ouch:



Los no foreros ahora se estan enterando ahora.


----------



## juanfer (3 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Llevamos minimo 2 años de caidas de precios en productos/servicios no basicos. Si a esto le sumas las inyecciones de los bancos centrales no creo que tardemos mucho en ver como se les va el chiringuito de las manos.



Pues la subida de los cereales aun no se esta notando. Yo que uso fertilizantes, abonos y derivados me estan crujiendo. Pronto los productores elevaran los precios.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Primero deflactaremos y luego vendrá la super inflación.
> 
> El peluquero estaba muy desanimado me ha dado la tarjeta y dice que va a chapar y ira a las casas a cortar el pelo, pasa de pagar impuestos para nada.
> 
> Creo que no veo futuro por ningun lado, todo es desolación y frustración, la sociedad han perdido la esperanza, ya saben que el PPSOE no les van a sacar de la mierda. Solo quedar huir.



Es lo que decía José María Gay en su speech. Leí aquí o escuché en la radio que un veterinario había hecho lo propio :


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2012)

Las consecuencias de la crisis y su verdadera dureza viene en unos pocos meses. Hasta ahora se ha ido viviendo con miedo pero muchas con puestos de trabajo. Los que los perdían tenían el despido que cuando se acabada pasaba a ser sustituido por algunos ahorillos que quedaban y cuando estos se acababan ............. a recibir ayuda de los abuelos.

Pero ahora ya está todo podrido y ya hay pocos asideros a los que aferrarse económicamente. Ahora es cuando vendrá la desesperación y cuando la gente empezará a desprenderse de activos de valor a "por lo que sea".


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2012)

Recuerden, *mind the gap!!!!!!*


----------



## juanfer (3 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Es lo que decía José María Gay en su speech. Leí aquí o escuché en la radio que un veterinario había hecho lo propio :



Vamos para un autonomo, que paga alquiler, impuestos, etc. Si va a cortar pelos a casas particulares, tiene un ahorro de 1000 euros al mes, puede ser mucho mas competitivo.


----------



## juanfer (3 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Las consecuencias de la crisis y su verdadera dureza viene en unos pocos meses. Hasta ahora se ha ido viviendo con miedo pero muchas con puestos de trabajo. Los que los perdían tenían el despido que cuando se acabada pasaba a ser sustituido por algunos ahorillos que quedaban y cuando estos se acababan ............. a recibir ayuda de los abuelos.
> 
> Pero ahora ya está todo podrido y ya hay pocos asideros a los que aferrarse económicamente. Ahora es cuando vendrá la desesperación y cuando la gente empezará a desprenderse de activos de valor a "por lo que sea".



El colchon de ahorros dura unos meses pero poco más.

Antes si caemos en desgracia el estado nos daba una paguita o alguna ayuda de aqui y de alli, nuestra salud estaba cubierta, ahora eso es cuestionable, en los sistemas de salud estan haciendo una denegación de servicios por timeout.

Hoy estamos solos, no van a quedar paguitas ni mierdas, la deuda y los intereses se lo llevaran todo por delante, el estado solo estara para cobrarnos sus impuestos. 

Mucha gente esta desesperada y la gente desesperada que no tienen nada que perder es muy peligrosa.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Vamos para un autonomo, que paga alquiler, impuestos, etc. Si va a cortar pelos a casas particulares, tiene un ahorro de 1000 euros al mes, puede ser mucho mas competitivo.



Conozco a quién la cortan el pelo y la hacen mechas en su propia casa.

Mucho más barato que en la pelu 8:


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Pues la subida de los cereales aun no se esta notando. Yo que uso fertilizantes, abonos y derivados me estan crujiendo. Pronto los productores elevaran los precios.



Por eso decia que empiezo a ver tensiones inflacionistas. No se cuando nos estallara toda esta mole de dinero ficticio en la cara, pueden ser meses o incluso 1-3 años. Una vez empezado el proceso dificilmente se pueden revertir sus consecuencias.


----------



## juanfer (3 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por eso decia que empiezo a ver tensiones inflacionistas. No se cuando nos estallara toda esta mole de dinero ficticio en la cara, pueden ser meses o incluso 1-3 años. Una vez empezado el proceso dificilmente se pueden revertir sus consecuencias.



El presupuesto en comida crecera el doble.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Primero deflactaremos y luego vendrá la super inflación.
> 
> El peluquero estaba muy desanimado me ha dado la tarjeta y dice que va a chapar y ira a las casas a cortar el pelo, pasa de pagar impuestos para nada.
> 
> Creo que no veo futuro por ningun lado, todo es desolación y frustración, la sociedad han perdido la esperanza, ya saben que el PPSOE no les van a sacar de la mierda. *Solo quedar huir*.



pero la respuesta es ¿a dónde? están haciendo imprimir hasta al conserje


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Luego dirán que no se ha avisado :ouch:





juanfer dijo:


> Los no foreros ahora se estan enterando ahora.



La cuestión es ¿dónde?! Está todo tan jodido que España será una de las primeras fichas de dominó en caer, pero el resto de países irá detrás o esa es la percepción personal que tengo. Están aguantando tanto el chiringuito, la deuda es tan enorme que a la que se les caiga un país con el que no contaban y cunda el pánico, irán absolutamente todos detrás.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La cuestión es ¿dónde?! Está todo tan jodido que España será una de las primeras fichas de dominó en caer, pero el resto de países irá detrás o esa es la percepción personal que tengo. Están aguantando tanto el chiringuito, la deuda es tan enorme que a la que se les caiga un país con el que no contaban y cunda el pánico, irán absolutamente todos detrás.



Si te quedas en expaña:

1- Es fundamental tener un zulo en la ciudad pagado para esconderte de la marabunta, en caso de pillarte la revuelta en bragas.

2-Deseable tener una casa bien lejos de las ciudades, preferiblemente en el norte de expaña. La lluvia es sinónimo de vida.

3- Amplia despensa de alimentos con muy larga fecha de caducidad.

4- Armas: recortada, arma corta, machetes, ...... Todo será poco.

5- Nunca lo superarás sólo. Se impone que estés con varios para poder montar los turnos de vigilancia.

Si te largas de expaña.

1- En Brasil, Colombia y Panamá podrás vivir bien.

2- Huye de la vieja europa, será una ratonera.


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2012)

así será oficialmente sareb, el banco malo de españa — idealista.com/news/[0532751-narracion-de-la-presentacion-de-sareb-en-el-banco-de-espana]-[]-[0]-[lacartadelabolsa.com]-[HP]-[noticia]&origen=D27


Lean:
*Página 5*: ..... se ha diseñado un vehículo rentable .....
*Página 6*: Consejo de Administración ...... personas de reconocida honorabilidad comercial y profesional ....
*Página 6*: Comité de Auditoría ..... con mayoría de independientes ....
*Página 6*: Comité de Seguimiento ..... con composición cuatripartita (Banco de España, CNMV, Ministerio de Economía y Ministerio de Hacienda) para la vigilancia del cumplimiento de los objetivos.
*Página 7*: Los recursos propios serán un 8% sobre el volumen de activos totales.
*Página 7*: La estructura de capital tendrá una parte mayoritaria en manos de inversores privados.
*Página 8*: El Sareb solo se tragará los activos adjudicados cuyo NAV sea superior a 100.000 euros.
*Página 9*: En ningún caso el tamaño del Sareb excederá los 90.000 millones.
*Página 12*: Se espera un RoE conservador entre el 12% y el 15%.

What the fuck is this?


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

janus dijo:


> así será oficialmente sareb, el banco malo de españa — idealista.com/news/[0532751-narracion-de-la-presentacion-de-sareb-en-el-banco-de-espana]-[]-[0]-[lacartadelabolsa.com]-[hp]-[noticia]&origen=d27
> 
> 
> lean:
> ...



*bull shit.* .


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Nov 2012)

Should You Sell Apple?


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si te quedas en expaña:
> 
> 1- Es fundamental tener un zulo en la ciudad pagado para esconderte de la marabunta, en caso de pillarte la revuelta en bragas.
> 
> ...



Brasil? : No sabes lo que estas diciendo. Aquello es inavitable.Alli la gente es capaz de matarte por un simple reloj.Cuando aquello estalle esto parecera una simple guarderia..Y colombia bueno dejales unas cuantas armas y veras la que lian


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2012)

Ya van saliendo más de 240.000 millones de euros de los bancos. El bank run que tanto pregono está haciéndose poquito a poquito aunque sería bueno que se hiciera mucho más potente y de golpe.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Brasil? : No sabes lo que estas diciendo. Aquello es inavitable.Alli la gente es capaz de matarte por un simple reloj.Cuando aquello estalle esto parecera una simple guarderia..Y colombia bueno dejales unas cuantas armas y veras la que lian



Lo sé muy bien ::

La costa de Brasil y el norte de Colombia es el puto paraiso.

En el mad max no hará falta reloj. Algunos hace tiempo que nos guiamos por la posición del sol. ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo sé muy bien ::
> 
> La costa de Brasil y el norte de Colombia es el puto paraiso.
> 
> En el mad max no hará falta reloj. Algunos hace tiempo que nos guiamos por la posición del sol. ::



Tienes que dejar de ver pelis de zombies!!!! ::


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo sé muy bien ::
> 
> La costa de Brasil y el norte de Colombia es el puto paraiso.
> 
> En el mad max no hará falta reloj. Algunos hace tiempo que nos guiamos por la posición del sol. ::



Yo no lo veo.Creo que tanto en Colombia como Brasil hay mucha delincuencia latente con ganas de salir. El peor de los mundos aqui siempre sera mejor que el de alli


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo sé muy bien ::
> 
> La costa de Brasil y el norte de Colombia es el puto paraiso.
> 
> En el mad max no hará falta reloj. Algunos hace tiempo que nos guiamos por la posición del sol. ::



Yo flipo. No será más lógico irse a Paris, Londres o a la costa este / oeste usana (es indiferente)?.

Brasil es peligroso y una temeridad si se tienen niños pequeños. Latinoamérica en general se lo podían quedar ellos. Hay una desigualdad brutal basada en la corrupción. La vida vale muy poco allí.

Se salir de España, que sea a un mundo mejor, más justo y con más oportunidades para quien luche por ellas.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo no lo veo.Creo que tanto en Colombia como Brasil hay mucha delincuencia latente con ganas de salir. El peor de los mundos aqui siempre sera mejor que el de alli



gran verdad. y se lo dice uno que ha vivido en brasil.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo no lo veo.Creo que tanto en Colombia como Brasil hay mucha delincuencia latente con ganas de salir. El peor de los mundos aqui siempre sera mejor que el de alli



Ellos volverán a su estado natural de las últimas décadas. Hay zonas mucho mejor que europa para vivir.

Pero bueno, eso del mad max no ocurrirá ::


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Los mejores paises de sudamérica son Chile y Perù, si Brasil se va al guano (sunque yo eso no lo veo) estos seràn los que mejor resistan, la delincuencia es baja para la zona y tb tienen sus playas y mujeres exoticas ;D


----------



## gamba (3 Nov 2012)

A mi cuando os ponéis tan madmaxistas me dejáis muy frío, si tomamos Grecia y Portugal como anticipo de lo que está por venir, no se ve una situación tan terrorífica. La gente lo pasa mal y hay casos como Amanecer Dorado pero también gente que reparte comida.


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2012)

gamba dijo:


> A mi cuando os ponéis tan madmaxistas me dejáis muy frío, si tomamos Grecia y Portugal como anticipo de lo que está por venir, no se ve una situación tan terrorífica. La gente lo pasa mal y hay casos como Amanecer Dorado pero también gente que reparte comida.



Para mi el madmax no es grecia ni portugal, mas bien rep dominicana,haiti o africa. Una cosa es pasar hambre y otra vivir en lugares donde la vida humana no vale nada. Yo no me iria a vivir por propia voluntad a ningun pais donde su gente tuviese un historial conflictivo,tarde o temprano los instintos mas basicos suelen salir a la luz. Fijaros en haiti hubo un tsunami y se mataban entre ellos y sin embargo en japon paso lo mismo y todos se ayudaron.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Nov 2012)

al respecto de la hiperinflacion, no creo que la veamos en el euro o el dolar. el dolar es la reserva mundial, y el euro es la siguiente después del dolar. los grandes imperios siempre ha muerto por deflación y estanflacion.

ahora tenemos estanflacion, en la que la deflación es brutal. todo ese dinero de la impresora solo sirve para rellenar el hueco que ha dejado la perdida de valor de los activos que han permitido estos niveles astronómicos de apalancamiento y esta hiperburbuja de crédito.

antes que llegar a la hiperinflacion del dolar o el euro, veremos como estas uniones políticas estallan, se generaran conflictos internos, que puede desencadenen en conflictos armados.

el tema da para escribir largo y tendido sobre ello. pero papa messi va a jugar y espero ver como le dedica un gol a su retoño.


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ellos volverán a su estado natural de las últimas décadas. Hay zonas mucho mejor que europa para vivir.
> 
> Pero bueno, eso del mad max no ocurrirá ::



Por eso mismo que volveran a su estado natural.En muchas zonas de sudamerica cuando el hambre ha apretado a lo largo de,su historia han tirado de armas. España es un pais de envidiosos y chorizos pero no de asesinos.


----------



## TenienteDan (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si te quedas en expaña:
> 
> 1- Es fundamental tener un zulo en la ciudad pagado para esconderte de la marabunta, en caso de pillarte la revuelta en bragas.
> 
> ...



Acojonas mazo tio... :8:. Es lo que yo decía en mi post, si es verdad que se avecina el mad-max no hay casi huida posible.


----------



## gamba (3 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Para mi el madmax no es grecia ni portugal, mas bien rep dominicana,haiti o africa. Una cosa es pasar hambre y otra vivir en lugares donde la vida humana no vale nada. Yo no me iria a vivir por propia voluntad a ningun pais donde su gente tuviese un historial conflictivo,tarde o temprano los instintos mas basicos suelen salir a la luz. Fijaros en haiti hubo un tsunami y se mataban entre ellos y sin embargo en japon paso lo mismo y todos se ayudaron.



A eso me refiero, el Mad Max aquí no lo veo viable, hay muchos mecanismos de protección y un cierto sentimiento comunitario.


----------



## TenienteDan (3 Nov 2012)

gamba dijo:


> A mi cuando os ponéis tan madmaxistas me dejáis muy frío, si tomamos Grecia y Portugal como anticipo de lo que está por venir, no se ve una situación tan terrorífica. La gente lo pasa mal y hay casos como Amanecer Dorado pero también gente que reparte comida.



Bueno, lo que está por venir es lo de Grecia y Portugal... ¿¿pero que vendrá después de eso que está por venir???

Al fin y al cabo es la pregunta de siempre: ¿Es esta una crisis cíclica y todo volverá a ser igual o es estructural y lo que venga después será diferente?


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Acojonas mazo tio... :8:. Es lo que yo decía en mi post, si es verdad que se avecina el mad-max no hay casi huida posible.



Con bien dice "La vida es como perdidos", todavía queda mucho para llegar a una situación descontrolada tipo madmax.

Antes veremos estallido social, conflictividad, choriceo, pobreza, guerra, ... etc.

Está todavía lejos pero no viene mal irse entrenando por si llega.

Mientras tanto: eliminar deudas y ahorrar todo lo que se pueda.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Bueno, lo que está por venir es lo de Grecia y Portugal... ¿¿pero que vendrá después de eso que está por venir???
> 
> Al fin y al cabo es la pregunta de siempre: ¿Es esta una crisis cíclica y todo volverá a ser igual o es estructural y lo que venga después será diferente?



La probabilidad de que sea estructural es realmente baja.

La buena noticia es que el ser humano siempre se ha caracterizado por salir adelante y progresar.

La mala es que esta crisis va a consumir muuuuchos años, mala suerte para la mayor parte les que le ha tocado vivirla.


----------



## gamba (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La probabilidad de que sea estructural es realmente baja.
> 
> La buena noticia es que el ser humano siempre se ha caracterizado por salir adelante y progresar.
> 
> La mala es que esta crisis va a consumir muuuuchos años, mala suerte para la mayor parte les que le ha tocado vivirla.



Hummm, el sargento se ha puesto animoso! Tiene su corazoncito dentro de la armadura de kevlar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿De qué va el libro?
> 
> GT, ¿cómo van esos summing up? ::



Si quiere le hago el resumen de GoT seasson 2, revisualizando estoy 



bertok dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Downloading free
> 
> !!! Go further and find it in spanish !!! ::



Le voy a contestar como lo haría con un amigo...

Búscalo ya tu con los cojo... 



Janus dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bertok dijo:


> *bull shit.* .



LOL lo mismo iba a poner yo:XX:


R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tienes que dejar de ver pelis de zombies!!!! ::



Las pelis de zombies salvarán muchas vidas


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Hummm, el sargento se ha puesto animoso! Tiene su corazoncito dentro de la armadura de kevlar



Alguno se salvará :: y la especie sobrevivirá 8:


----------



## gamba (3 Nov 2012)

Por cierto, no les parece que cada vez hay menos calidad en el resto de hilos? Ni siquiera he visto un análisis medio serio sobre el banco malo, es una pena la dinámica del foro, ahora que vienen los tiempos interesantes de verdad.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Por cierto, no les parece que cada vez hay menos calidad en el resto de hilos? Ni siquiera he visto un análisis medio serio sobre el banco malo, es una pena la dinámica del foro, ahora que vienen los tiempos interesantes de verdad.



Entra y sírvete ::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...anistan-control-de-precios-inmobiliarios.html


----------



## TenienteDan (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La probabilidad de que sea estructural es realmente baja.
> 
> La buena noticia es que el ser humano siempre se ha caracterizado por salir adelante y progresar.
> 
> La mala es que esta crisis va a consumir muuuuchos años, mala suerte para la mayor parte les que le ha tocado vivirla.



Gracias por aportar algo de perspectiva. Para los que somos jóvenes es imposible ya que no hemos vivido nunca situaciones similares y por mucho que estudies la historia, no es lo mismo vivirlo en carnes. Yo en el 2000 (si es que hubo crisis) tenía menos de 15 años y ya ni te digo en la del 92.

Desde luego que la tarea didáctica de este foro (y la que veo en tus posts) ha sido el crear algo de espíritu crítico entre la población, pero lo cierto es que el que llega aquí ya debe tener algo de ella o mucho de ella (como es mi caso, he estudiado aquello que es crítico por antonomasia xD). Lo cierto es que en el resto de la sociedad brilla tristemente por su ausencia.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Gracias por aportar algo de perspectiva. Para los que somos jóvenes es imposible ya que no hemos vivido nunca situaciones similares. Yo en el 2000 (si es que hubo crisis) tenía menos de 15 años y ya ni te digo en la del 92.
> 
> Desde luego que la tarea didáctica de este foro (y la que veo en tus posts) ha sido el crear algo de espíritu crítico entre la población, pero lo cierto es que el que llega aquí ya debe tener algo de ella o mucho de ella (como es mi caso, he estudiado aquello que es crítico por antonomasia xD). Lo cierto es que en el resto de la sociedad brilla tristemente por su ausencia.



El rol que pretendo seguir en el foro es el de agitar conciencias y que la gente sea mínimamente autocrítica. Es fundamental saber no cometer errores de gran calado.

Por lo demás, ya lo he escrito otras veces, la crisis me la sopla. En casa nos ha ido muy bien profesionalmente y hemos tenido la cabeza en su sitio (aunque no siempre).

Por la edad que indicas, no estarás cipotecado. Ya has dado el primer paso para salir adelante.


----------



## gamba (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Entra y sírvete ::
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...anistan-control-de-precios-inmobiliarios.html



Gracias pero me refería a análisis propios, de hecho ese hilo es lo que se ve cada vez más, C&P de medios mainstream, para eso no es necesario un foro así. Recuerdo las tablas de Azku, la hoja de ruta de Alpeh, cosas así, de elaboración propia. Mucho (o todo) eso se ha perdido.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Gracias por aportar algo de perspectiva. Para los que somos jóvenes es imposible ya que no hemos vivido nunca situaciones similares y por mucho que estudies la historia, no es lo mismo vivirlo en carnes. Yo en el 2000 (si es que hubo crisis) tenía menos de 15 años y ya ni te digo en la del 92.
> 
> Desde luego que la tarea didáctica de este foro (y la que veo en tus posts) ha sido el crear algo de espíritu crítico entre la población, pero lo cierto es que el que llega aquí ya debe tener algo de ella o mucho de ella (como es mi caso, he estudiado aquello que es crítico por antonomasia xD). Lo cierto es que en el resto de la sociedad brilla tristemente por su ausencia.



Por cierto, no soy mucho mayor que tú ):::fiufiu:


----------



## atman (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Conozco a quién la cortan el pelo y la hacen mechas en su propia casa.
> 
> Mucho más barato que en la pelu 8:



El problema es que casi hay tantas "pelus" como bares... el otro ví una que ponía en el escaparate "nosotros te hacemos la mechas y tú te haces el resto". Lo de ir a domicilio sólo es razonable cuando uno ya se ha quedado con una clientela exigua... de lo contrario, el tiempo perdido en ir de casa en casa, cuesta dinero.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> El problema es que casi hay tantas "pelus" como bares... el otro ví una que ponía en el escaparate "nosotros te hacemos la mechas y tú te haces el resto". Lo de ir a domicilio sólo es razonable cuando uno ya se ha quedado con una clientela exigua... de lo contrario, el tiempo perdido en ir de casa en casa, cuesta dinero.



Es la opción de aquellos que no tienen para alquilar el local y pagar tropecientos impuestos choriceros.


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Los mejores paises de sudamérica son Chile y Perù, si Brasil se va al guano (sunque yo eso no lo veo) estos seràn los que mejor resistan, la delincuencia es baja para la zona y tb tienen sus playas y mujeres exoticas ;D



Chile es un país muy aburrido para la gente joven, los chilenos son muy suyos y no se llevan muy bien con los españoles y hay que acostumbrarse a los temblores. Quitando Santiago el resto es un poco páramo y tercermundista. Eso sí, es el país más seguro y que más se parece a Europa. Muy rico en materias primas y muy bien gestionado durante muchos años. Tiene clase medio estable.

Perú es un país que está mejorando pero no lleva el track de Chile. Le queda mucho para llegar a ser un país con la estabilidad de Chile. En cuanto a seguridad está bastante bien pero tiene el problema de que el clima es muy gris durante medio año. Eso de apenas ver el solo durante tanto tiempo es un poco duro. Quien espere una aspecto europeo se va a llevar una gran decepción.

Colombia está mejorando mucho pero es un país muy cíclico que pasa de la riqueza a la pobreza muy rápido. La clase media es incipiente y muy cogida entre alfileres. La corrupción están los genes de los colombianos y a poco que se estropee el crecimiento ... volverá a ser el país de siempre. Saliéndose de Bogotá y Medellín, la seguridad baja una barbaridad. Es un país muy dependiente del tirón de los chinos. Lo mejor son las colombianas y la cultura existente por lucir bonitas.

Venezuela es un país del que es mejor ni preguntar. Estructuralmente está podrido y políticamente es una barbarie. Allí solo hay los buenos y los malos. Existe una inseguridad rampante.

Brasil es el país de los contrastes. Los ricos son ricos de verdad y los pobres son pobres de verdad y están sometidos una exclusión muy notable. Para muchos millones de habitantes, la vida vale muy poco. Es un sitio muy poco recomendable, un caos (Sao Paulo) y un verdadero peligro para vivir. Los europeos con puestos de responsabilidad ganan mucho dinero pero están expuestos a un elevado nivel de inseguridad.

Argentina era un país recomendable (Buenos Aires) pero se ha deteriorado una barbaridad. Mejor no asomar la raiz por allí.

Uruguay es un país en el que se puede vivir, es el gran desconocido de la región pero el nivel de seguridad no es muy notable.

La auténtica perla es Panamá. Están mejorando el litoral y dejando un país muy semejante al aspecto turístico de Miami. En uno o dos lustros será el destino ideal para vivir en la región.

Mexico a mí me produce un desencuentro por el nivel de exclusión social existente sobre un muy amplio segmento social. Es un país en donde los ricos son muy ricos y los pobres están jodidos. Salvo ciertas zonas del DF (Polanco y alguna más) es muy peligroso. Fuera de la ciudad mejor no saber ni que existe salvo la zona turística del Caribe.

Bolivia mejor no ir. Es un país muy pobre, del medievo me atrevería decir.

Honduras no dream for people. Solo vale con ver Tegucigalpa y ver que es de los sitios más peligrosos del mundo.


----------



## TenienteDan (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Por la edad que indicas, no estarás cipotecado. Ya has dado el primer paso para salir adelante.



Si, en ese sentido temo menos por mi persona, aunque he podido y podré ver las dos vertientes muy de cerca. Mi familia ha tenido siempre pánico al crédito e hipotecas y el resultado es 0 deudas a día de hoy (no sabes lo afortunado que me siento por esto) y es así como me han educado, si no tienes dinero para comprarlo es que no puedes permitírtelo, así que primero ahorra y luego compra y solo si es verdaderamente necesario. 

Pero por la familia de mi pareja... mi cuñada está empepitada en 2008 :: y la otra años antes. Al menos no compraron supercasas por encima de lo que se pueden permitir, no entraron a lo loco digamos, pero obviamente tienen una deuda muy grande y por mucho tiempo.



bertok dijo:


> Por cierto, no soy mucho mayor que tú ):::fiufiu:



:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Nov 2012)

Yo no he estado, pero mucha gente me ha hablado muy bien de Costa Rica...


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo no he estado, pero mucha gente me ha hablado muy bien de Costa Rica...



No es mal sitio para vivir pero sí para trabajar. Mucha corrupción y una gran desconfianza para hacer negocios. Con decirte que tu mejor compañero de viaje debería ser un abogado ....


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Chile es un país muy aburrido para la gente joven, los chilenos son muy suyos y no se llevan muy bien con los españoles y hay que acostumbrarse a los temblores. Quitando Santiago el resto es un poco páramo y tercermundista. Eso sí, es el país más seguro y que más se parece a Europa. Muy rico en materias primas y muy bien gestionado durante muchos años. Tiene clase medio estable.
> 
> Perú es un país que está mejorando pero no lleva el track de Chile. Le queda mucho para llegar a ser un país con la estabilidad de Chile. En cuanto a seguridad está bastante bien pero tiene el problema de que el clima es muy gris durante medio año. Eso de apenas ver el solo durante tanto tiempo es un poco duro. Quien espere una aspecto europeo se va a llevar una gran decepción.
> 
> ...



La inseguridad va por barrios ::


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2012)

González-Páramo confía en 2013 como punto de inflexión para la recuperación europea - elEconomista.es

Estos señores son muy españoles. Vislumbran el futuro porque el alrededor cambia y ellos siguen igual. Cuando vean la flojera en el mercado usano ..... se van a cargar pata abajo. Bernie ha lanzado el QE3 porque ya no le quedaba más remedio y de momento no le está sirviendo de nada. Los resultados empresariales han demostrado que todo va peor en el anterior trimestre. Obama ya no puede engañar a nadie con las encuestas de empleo. Estudios independientes de alta calidad contrastada .... dicen que si la población activa ahora fuese la misma que en el 2008, el paro estaría en el 12%. Este ZijoPuta_réplica se ha encargado de exlcluir gente de la población activa para bajar el paro.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No es mal sitio para vivir pero sí para trabajar. Mucha corrupción y una gran desconfianza para hacer negocios. Con decirte que tu mejor compañero de viaje debería ser un abogado ....



Pero iríamos para vivir del trading y vivir de rentas, no...? 8:
De qué tipo de vida hablan ustedes...? Trabajando!!!?????


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> González-Páramo confía en 2013 como punto de inflexión para la recuperación europea - elEconomista.es
> 
> Estos señores son muy españoles. Vislumbran el futuro porque el alrededor cambia y ellos siguen igual. Cuando vean la flojera en el mercado usano ..... se van a cargar pata abajo. Bernie ha lanzado el QE3 porque ya no le quedaba más remedio y de momento no le está sirviendo de nada. Los resultados empresariales han demostrado que todo va peor en el anterior trimestre. Obama ya no puede engañar a nadie con las encuestas de empleo. Estudios independientes de alta calidad contrastada .... dicen que si la población activa ahora fuese la misma que en el 2008, el paro estaría en el 12%. Este ZijoPuta_réplica se ha encargado de exlcluir gente de la población activa para bajar el paro.



Siempre es el próximo año :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Nov 2012)

Este foro está podrido como la política española y no hay alternativa como en la política española: Transición estructual se quedó en un intento.

Por suerte tenemos los podcasts de Colectivo Burbuja.



gamba dijo:


> Por cierto, no les parece que cada vez hay menos calidad en el resto de hilos? Ni siquiera he visto un análisis medio serio sobre el banco malo, es una pena la dinámica del foro, ahora que vienen los tiempos interesantes de verdad.


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero iríamos para vivir del trading y vivir de rentas, no...? 8:
> De qué tipo de vida hablan ustedes...? Trabajando!!!?????



Yo necesito seguir trabajando para mantener la flota a flote. Muchos gastos y muchos viajes de relax.

Trabajar engrandece el espíritu humano y vivir del trading es un riesgo como vivir del poker. Como complemento es fantástico pero mejor no tensar demasiado la cuerda. Si fuera solo para vivir, les recomiendo Cerdeña, NYC, Paris, Londres, San Francisco y Vancouver / Seattle. Otro buen sitio, quizá no definitivo para vivir, sería San Diego. Otros sitios ideal serían Boston, Washington y Miami.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo necesito seguir trabajando para mantener la flota a flote. Muchos gastos y muchos viajes de relax.
> 
> *Trabajar engrandece el espíritu humano* y vivir del trading es un riesgo como vivir del poker. Como complemento es fantástico pero mejor no tensar demasiado la cuerda. Si fuera solo para vivir, les recomiendo Cerdeña, NYC, Paris, Londres, San Francisco y Vancouver / Seattle. Otro buen sitio, quizá no definitivo para vivir, sería San Diego. Otros sitios ideal serían Boston, Washington y Miami.



Eres un pringao. Si curraras 10 horas al día por 900 aurelios ..... te ibas a cagar ::


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Eres un pringao. Si curraras 10 horas al día por 900 aurelios ..... te ibas a cagar ::



Yo hablo de mí, de lo que me gusta y que me da afortunadamente mi platita. Un privilegio ganar dinero haciendo algo que realmente me divierte.

Avé estudiaó.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No es mal sitio para vivir pero sí para trabajar. Mucha corrupción y una gran desconfianza para hacer negocios. Con decirte que tu mejor compañero de viaje debería ser un abogado ....



Descarten también Guatemala. La capital es intransitable, recuerdo cuando tenía que hacer un cambio de terminal de autobús en Ciudad de Guatemala, de seis cuadradas en el distrito 1. Me dijeron que cogiese un shuttle, que no llegaba vivo a la segunda. Y es que un país donde en cada supermercado ves un tipo de seguridad con una Uzi da que pensar. Respecto a los vecinos, El Salvador y Honduras, ahora no recuerdo cual era, pero uno estaba bastante mejor a nivel de seguridad y el otro bastante peor, calificado en el mismo paquete que Haití.

Perú, en todos los viajes que he hecho por sudamérica, solo recuerdo haber pasado miedo en el traslado del aeropuerto al Sheraton que está en la parte vieja de Lima, vi miseria, desorden y no sé como describirlo, algo que me infundía temor a pesar de ir en un transporte con cristales tintados como allí se estila. Advertidos por el mismo hotel, no podíamos salir de la manzana donde se encontraba el mismo, suerte que solo estuve una noche y a la vuelta pasé unos días en Miraflores, nada que ver.

Mis targets ahora mismo son Canadá o Suiza y el timing abril 2013.


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Chile es un país muy aburrido para la gente joven, los chilenos son muy suyos y no se llevan muy bien con los españoles y hay que acostumbrarse a los temblores. Quitando Santiago el resto es un poco páramo y tercermundista. Eso sí, es el país más seguro y que más se parece a Europa. Muy rico en materias primas y muy bien gestionado durante muchos años. Tiene clase medio estable.
> 
> Perú es un país que está mejorando pero no lleva el track de Chile. Le queda mucho para llegar a ser un país con la estabilidad de Chile. En cuanto a seguridad está bastante bien pero tiene el problema de que el clima es muy gris durante medio año. Eso de apenas ver el solo durante tanto tiempo es un poco duro. Quien espere una aspecto europeo se va a llevar una gran decepción.



Realmente Perú es el principal destino de las inversiones exteriores chilenas, además en Perú también hay bastantes temblores, es muy fácil encontrarse con el típico cartelito de 'zona segura en caso de sismo' por cualquier sitio. Los peruanos han adoptado en buena parte el estilo político de Chile y esto es lo que les está convirtiendo en un buen país donde invertir ahora mismo, están desarrollando muchas infraestructuras y se están modernizando muy rápidamente. Lo del clima solo ocurre en Lima, que es una zona desértica, pero es una ciudad pegada a Callao, que es el mayor puerto de toda la zona sudamericana del Pacífico, ya deseariamos tener en España un solo puerto con el tráfico de mercancías que genera ese.

Lo del tiempo nublado se pasa cuando sales de la zona de Lima, por ejemplo Máncora, que está al norte cerca de la frontera con Ecuador, es una playa bastante turística, lugar de veraneo de muchos gringos en invierno (allí están por debajo del ecuador, claro) que se alquilan una (muy) señora casa por lo que aquí nos cuesta un cutre apartamento rodeado de vecinos incordiantes:







Realmente hay bastantes gringos en Perú, alli juegan bastante fuerte la baza del turismo y más desde que les declararon el Machu-pichu como maravilla. Trujillo también es zona turística de playa y tiene un deporte típico de lo más curioso:







En Lima puede ser bastante peligroso pasear por ciertas zonas, pero normalmente te suelen respetar, al menos si es de día , cuando sales de Lima la delincuencia casi no existe, la gente de pueblo es muy simpática y agradable de trato, aunque hay que tener siempre cuidado y no confiar del todo en nadie. Tambien tienen su parte de selva del Amazonas, donde viven colonias bastante amplias de alemanes de segunda o tercera generación.




> La auténtica perla es Panamá. Están mejorando el litoral y dejando un país muy semejante al aspecto turístico de Miami. En uno o dos lustros será el destino ideal para vivir en la región.



Tengo una amiga peruana viviendo allí, y aunque hace tiempo que he perdido un poco el contacto con ella, parece que vive bastante bien, aunque tengo entendido que la vivienda es carísima.


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Realmente Perú es el principal destino de las inversiones exteriores chilenas, además en Perú también hay bastantes temblores, es muy fácil encontrarse con el típico cartelito de 'zona segura en caso de sismo' por cualquier sitio. Los peruanos han adoptado en buena parte el estilo político de Chile y esto es lo que les está convirtiendo en un buen país donde invertir ahora mismo, están desarrollando muchas infraestructuras y se están modernizando muy rápidamente. Lo del clima solo ocurre en Lima, que es una zona desértica, pero es una ciudad pegada a Callao, que es el mayor puerto de toda la zona sudamericana del Pacífico, ya deseariamos tener en España un solo puerto con el tráfico de mercancías que genera ese.
> 
> Lo del tiempo nublado se pasa cuando sales de la zona de Lima, por ejemplo Máncora, que está al norte cerca de la frontera con Ecuador, es una playa bastante turística, lugar de veraneo de muchos gringos en invierno (allí están por debajo del ecuador, claro) que se alquilan una (muy) señora casa por lo que aquí nos cuesta un cutre apartamento rodeado de vecinos incordiantes:
> 
> ...



Yo he estado 6 veces en Lima y como ciudad no la veo muy recomendable para vivir salvo que las alternativas sean peores, obvio. Hay infinitos sitios en Sudamérica en donde vivir mejor. Eso sí, con poca plata eres el rey.

Hay mucha inversión prevista en infraestructuras de comunicación y eso generará mucho trabajo para extranjeros que vienen con las constructoras multinacionales. Esos señores sí que se tirarán una vida padre. El ejecutivo que viven en Lima y trabaja en Lima vivirá bien los fines de semana.

Si se puede elegir, mejor tirar ha Mexico para arriba.


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IAG:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iembre-2012-mes-de-risas-152.html#post7183934
> 
> Parece que el compañero estaba en la cierto y mi prudencia estaba falta de justificación. Al cierre vemos como queda el asunto, pero por ahora apunta a superar la resistencia y su aspecto de medio plazo podría mejorar bastante.



No había comentado nada más, porque aún no estaba claro, pero ahora ya parece que tenemos confirmación. En un momento en el que muchos valores ya han agotado casi todo el recorrido, IAG (IBERIA) nos presenta una oportunidad:







La referencia eran los 2,05 y si os fijáis cuando hice mi comentario el precio trataba de superarla, aunque no pudo y fue necesario un nuevo meneo antes de configurar una figura de continuidad alcista que nos da ciertas garantías. Ahora esos 2,05 son una posible zona de compra para esperar los 2,25, eso sí, importante que no pierda los 1,97.

Pinta bien


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2012)

VIX:







Segunda semana de "rechazo", con las bolsas americanas descendiendo en busca de soportes. Por ahora controlado.


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2012)

Reviéntelo un poquillo con la mula Cox.

Up up up up

[YOUTUBE]wzqyQR-N_xE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

Ya les pueden ir dando por el culo

This Time Is Different: Eight Centuries of Financial Folly: Carmen M. Reinhart, Kenneth Rogoff: 9780691152646: Amazon.com: Books

Esta vez es distinto - ocho siglos de necedad financiera: Amazon.es: Carmen M. Reinhart, Kenneth S. Rogoff: Libros


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> No había comentado nada más, porque aún no estaba claro, pero ahora ya parece que tenemos confirmación. En un momento en el que muchos valores ya han agotado casi todo el recorrido, IAG (IBERIA) nos presenta una oportunidad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será por AT porque por empresa .... vaya mierdol. Solo hay que ver la sala VIP de la T4 en Barajas y compararla con la la T5 de Heathrow.
Es otro de los símbolos con pasado público que serán barridos por la competencia. El otro bastión, Telefónica, también para el camino porque le están dando para el pelo en todos los tipos de negocio.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Será por AT porque por empresa .... vaya mierdol. Solo hay que ver la sala VIP de la T4 en Barajas y compararla con la la T5 de Heathrow.
> Es otro de los símbolos con pasado público que serán barridos por la competencia. El otro bastión, Telefónica, también para el camino porque le están dando para el pelo en todos los tipos de negocio.



Janus, la sala vip de IAG en Barajas está en la T4 Satélite :: y de lo mejorcito que te puedes encontrar (salvo Asia)


----------



## atman (3 Nov 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo no he estado, pero mucha gente me ha hablado muy bien de Costa Rica...



Eso iba a poner yo. Costa Rica y Uruguay se habían quedado en el tintero. No tanto para trabajar sino como retiro. Creo que hace tiempo comenté que tengo un amigo que se compró un terrenito en Costa Rica y estaba haciéndose una casita... no tiene familia propia y le gusta la naturaleza: su idea, jubilarse a los 55-60, vender su parte del negocio a la familiay con eso, los ahorros y lo que le que quede de pensión, largarse al paraíso y olvidarse del mundanal ruido. 

Costa Rica es un país pobre, pero con una economía estable y de crecimiento moderado, con una mejor distribución de la riqueza y un mejor reparto del gasto público (paises como Chile y Colombia destinan verdaderas burradas a gastos militares que CostaRica no tiene). Tiene una cultura democrática que para sí quisieran muchos otros países y tambien es de los más seguros. Al final, su esperanza de vida es de las mayores (o la mayor) de Latinoamerica, será por algo. Y le iría todavía mejor si no fuera por su vecina Nicaragua.

Si busca un lugar que se acerque al paradigma de economía sostenible, como garantía de futuro, para vivir sin lujos, pero razonablemente bien, es probable que Costa Rica sea el sitio.


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, la sala vip de IAG en Barajas está en la T4 Satélite :: y de lo mejorcito que te puedes encontrar (salvo Asia)



Machote, conozco una cuantas y te recomiendo que te veas la de la T5 en Heathrow. Te podrás llevar varias docenas de galletas pure british by the face pero previamente habrás comido caliente un buen self-service para terminar con una deliciosa tarta de chocolate de primerísima calidad. Y después te pegas un buen brindis con champagne francés de marca. Todo en un entorno de lujo, amplio, limpio y con una atención extrema. En más de 20 veces no he visto un sudaca allí, lo cual no puedo decirlo de Barajas.

No jodas, no admite ni punto de comparación.


----------



## Claca (3 Nov 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...012-santuario-de-gacelas-396.html#post7501252

MEDIUM:

Ya se han visto nuevos máximos, pero de momento el precio sigue escalando. Como dije en otro post, la forma y dimensiones de un techo son prácticamente imposibles de determinar hasta que el mismo no esté ya activado. 







En perspectiva se ve como por arriba no queda demasiado recorrido. El fruto está maduro, pero, por ahora, se resiste a caer. Hay que tener paciencia hasta que no se efectue el giro, los techos son así.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Machote, conozco una cuantas y te recomiendo que te veas la de la T5 en Heathrow. Te podrás llevar varias docenas de galletas pure british by the face pero previamente habrás comido caliente un buen self-service para terminar con una deliciosa tarta de chocolate de primerísima calidad. Y después te pegas un buen brindis con champagne francés de marca. Todo en un entorno de lujo, amplio, limpio y con una atención extrema. En más de 20 veces no he visto un sudaca allí, lo cual no puedo decirlo de Barajas.
> 
> No jodas, no admite ni punto de comparación.



Te reitero que la salva vip de la T4S es de lo mejorcito que te puedes encontrar en Europa y América


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Te reitero que la salva vip de la T4S es de lo mejorcito que te puedes encontrar en Europa y América



Conoces la de T5 Heathrow?, bastante mejor que las salas Velazquez y Goya de la T4s.


----------



## Vivomuriente (3 Nov 2012)

Mi plimo y yo decimos que la mejor es la Sumaq VIP lounge & Business...de nuestra patria chica.

Zurich y después Finnair Lounge.

Madrid no está mal del todo.


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Eres un pringao. Si curraras 10 horas al día por 900 aurelios ..... te ibas a cagar ::



Estoy con Janus, trabajar engrandece el espiritu. Es mil veces mejor tener un trabajo aunque sea por 900 eu y 10 horas que estar haciendo entrevistas con la cartera vacia y la espada de damocles bajo tu nuca.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy con Janus, trabajar engrandece el espiritu. Es mil veces mejor tener un trabajo aunque sea por 900 eu y 10 horas que estar haciendo entrevistas con la cartera vacia y la espada de damocles bajo tu nuca.



Con el curro y nivel salarial de Janus es fácil hacer ese brindis al sol.

El mismo Janus no diría lo mismo si ganara 900 aurelios y tuviera que mantener 2 churumbeles y pagar una comunidad de la hostia.

Vamos coño, no me jodais.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)




----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Con el curro y nivel salarial de Janus es fácil hacer ese brindis al sol.
> 
> El mismo Janus no diría lo mismo si ganara 900 aurelios y tuviera que mantener 2 churumbeles y pagar una comunidad de la hostia.
> 
> Vamos coño, no me jodais.



No todos ganamos lo que Janus.Mejor no te digo cuantas horas he llegado a trabajar a la semana porque te asustarias y aun asi sigo pensando lo mismo. Prefiero trabajar como sea antes que estar parado.


----------



## Mulder (3 Nov 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Bueno, lo que está por venir es lo de Grecia y Portugal... ¿¿pero que vendrá después de eso que está por venir???
> 
> Al fin y al cabo es la pregunta de siempre: ¿Es esta una crisis cíclica y todo volverá a ser igual o es estructural y lo que venga después será diferente?



Una crisis cìclica no dura cinco años, asì que no te engañes, esta crisis es estructural y tardaremos un mìnimo de 15 años en recuperarnos de ella.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2012)

No aguantamos con estos castuzos recortando de los derechos del pueblo.

Merkel: "Necesitamos austeridad para convencer al mundo de que vale la pena invertir en Europa" - elEconomista.es


----------



## tesorero (3 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No todos ganamos lo que Janus.Mejor no te digo cuantas horas he llegado a trabajar a la semana porque te asustarias y aun asi sigo pensando lo mismo. *Prefiero trabajar como sea antes que estar parado.*



Ahí te doy toda la razón. Mejor haciendo algo que comiéndose el coco. Si el sueldo es digno, mejor que mejor, si no, con los tiempos que estamos toca aguantar lo que te echen. 
Lo que es injusto, y es lo que me mosquea, es que sin tú comerlo ni beberlo, tienes que pasar por un aro, del que no eres responsable. Y muchos empresaurios hispanistanís aprovechan esta coyuntura, y siguen llenándose los bolsillos a tu costa.


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2012)

El camino mas fiable es esforzarse y ave estudiao. Despues cada uno gana lo que puede.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No todos ganamos lo que Janus.Mejor no te digo *cuantas horas he llegado a trabajar a la semana* porque te asustarias y aun asi sigo pensando lo mismo. Prefiero trabajar como sea antes que estar parado.



Pues te recomiendos que te hagas esto:
IKEA Hackers: Home Office In A Box


----------



## Kenpachi (3 Nov 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Pues te recomiendos que te hagas esto:
> IKEA Hackers: Home Office In A Box



I+D+i del bueno, a diferencia del que se subvenciona en hispanistan.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Nov 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Pues te recomiendos que te hagas esto:
> IKEA Hackers: Home Office In A Box



Espero que pollastre no encargue la versión de 6 monitores y deje su oficina... no sería lo mismo si no tuviera que quitarse el pijama ::


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Nov 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Espero que pollastre no encargue la versión de 6 monitores y deje su oficina... no sería lo mismo si no tuviera que quitarse el pijama ::



es mejor poner una matrox mura o un videowall autocomponible

Matrox Mura MPX Series Video Wall Controller Boards - Display Wall Products - Mura MPX Series


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Pues te recomiendos que te hagas esto:
> IKEA Hackers: Home Office In A Box



Que apañado y encima disimulado


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Nov 2012)

la pagina de ikea hackers es un mundo hamijo


----------



## bertok (4 Nov 2012)

Buenos días

The end is near.

Análisis de mercado, geopolítica y empresarial: Índice de rascacielos VS ciclos económicos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Nov 2012)

LOL

El 2% para el PSOE. Ideal

_El comité provincial socialista aprueba que todos los cargos públicos ingresen al partido otro 2% de su sueldo bruto anual y el 20% de las remuneraciones por asistir a consejos de administración._

[YOUTUBE]ZDN9y2vTdUs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (4 Nov 2012)

No va a haber dineriiiiiiiito

El socio de Merkel advierte a Rajoy que el Bundestag rechazará el rescate de España - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No va a haber dineriiiiiiiito
> 
> El socio de Merkel advierte a Rajoy que el Bundestag rechazará el rescate de España - elConfidencial.com



ME parece también un poco de politiqueo, pero puede ser el preludio de


----------



## bertok (4 Nov 2012)

Otro pufo más.

Nueva York, una tormenta de prdidas 'contables' para Esther Koplowitz y FCC - A CORAZN ABIERTO - Cotizalia.com

Alguién que parece conocer:

Con respecto a la internacionalización, de la que tanto presume esta Compañía en sus actos mediáticos, al Grupo FCC le ha pasado lo que relataba Loquillo en una de sus canciones: "Unos llegaron muy pronto, otros llegaron muy tarde, nosotros llegamos justo en el momento en que no había nadie".
Y precisamente eso es lo que le ha pasado, que han comprado empresas y adquirido contratos en el peor momento.

El margen de Alpine, aun facturando mucho, es bajísimo, pues la competencia en la Europa del Este es como el Antiguo Oeste: salvaje.
El contrato de publicidad de Nueva York se lo quisieron llevar a toda costa. Y asumieron demasiado riesgo [si es que llegaron a saber lo que se jugaban, que lo dudo].

Y en otros países lo mismo. Por ejemplo, en Reino Unido, la compra de la WRG fue desastrosa, pues allí el negocio de los residuos es completamente distinto al de España y esta inversión se realizó sin tener el cuenta que en Inglaterra este negocio funciona de manera completamente distinta a como lo hace en España.

En Egipto hace 10 años les pasó igual. Consiguieron un contrato de saneamiento urbano y de recogida de residuos y se han acabado marchando, perdiendo la inversión realizada.

Pero creo que es la tónica que está siguiendo en los últimos años este Grupo.


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2012)

Janus viene diciendo que FCC es un cortijo de dinosaurios que mandan porque ya lo hacian cuando Franco vivia. No hay talento joven ni se le espera. Han vivido de tener amigos, bien tratados por cierto, pero eso no vale para saber ser eficientes ni competir mas alla de las fronteras.
Seguro que no se ha visto nada para lo que hay por ahí. Proximamente creo que vuelve a competir por un megacontrato en Madrid. No estan preparados para competir porque no saben asi que o arreglan el tema en los despachos o perderan un trozo sino todo el pastel.
El articulo no dice nada del Cemento que ahí tambien se han dado la megaostia porque ya no se vende cemento (ni se hara en los proximos 10 anos) y estan cargados de deuda hasta arriba.

FCC deberia empezar a cambiar a sus directivos por gente mas joven y mejor preparada. Solo asi comenzaran a operar los negocios con mayor tino, mayor rentabilidad y mayor transparencia.

De largo la peor empresa de su sector, bastante peor que Sacyr que al menos destaca por la calidad de sus ingenieros asi como su apuesta internacional (nadie en este foro sabe decir una obra internacional de referencia en Fomento). Todas destacan por algo, les vaya mejor o no, excepto Fomento que vive del recurrente de recoger la basura y cobrar el agua.
Estos pueden suspender pagos perfectamente porque no son capaces de generar beneficios para repagar, y ahora se esta viendo que la calidad de sus negocios es una mierda por lo que los bancos no van a entrar en refinanciaciones infinitas ni los inversores (tanto financieros como industriales) van a comprarles es mierda sin futuro.

Resumen, FCC ahogado en deudas en un momento en el que el negocio va mal y seguro que va a ir peor porque no hay talento gestor.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No va a haber dineriiiiiiiito
> 
> El socio de Merkel advierte a Rajoy que el Bundestag rechazará el rescate de España - elConfidencial.com



Cualquier medida deberá esperar a después de las elecciones alemanas en noviembre del año próximo. La cuestión es si los mercados van a creerse hasta entonces el grito de Draghi de: Qué viene el lobo!

De momento la ruleta sigue girando.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No va a haber dineriiiiiiiito
> 
> El socio de Merkel advierte a Rajoy que el Bundestag rechazará el rescate de España - elConfidencial.com



Eso en el momento justo puede ser la tormenta perfecta.Una prima por encima de 600 con el pib y la recaudacion en caida libre y el aparato politico intacto puede ser un coctel exploxivo.


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2012)

Los mercados van a hacer el resto. Van a tensionar la prima y Merkel no va a poder esperar a sus elecciones. Espana va a convertirse un problema que no puede esperar y va a tener que decidir apresuradamente. Se acerca el momento de que Spain se lleve su merecido.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Nov 2012)

El 60% del beneficio de Telefnica vendr de Amrica Latina en un lustro | Economa | elmundo.es

En los próximos "cuatro o cinco años", el 55% o el 60% de los beneficios de Telefónica procederán del mercado latinoamericano, frente al 50% (y dos tercios del total de clientes) actual", según las estimaciones de Santiago Fernández Valbuena, presidente de la operadora en América Latina.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No va a haber dineriiiiiiiito
> 
> El socio de Merkel advierte a Rajoy que el Bundestag rechazará el rescate de España - elConfidencial.com



si tuviese el coñocimiento no necesitaria leer a los mass mielda , el grafico del ibex lo dice to , recuerde cual es el objetivo de la figura de suelo y como respetaba los niveles de fibonazi , pero finalmente no a llegado a donde tenia que llegar porque ese sprint final estaba reservado para la euforia que vendria con el rescate 

servidor da una ves mas la clave para entender el tradeo mental , ale a ignorarlo como buenos borregos bursatiles ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Nov 2012)

Respecto a lo que hablabamos ayer:

Perú superó registro histórico de inversión extranjera

Brasil, Chile, Colombia, Perú, Argentina.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si tuviese el coñocimiento no necesitaria leer a los mass mielda , el grafico del ibex lo dice to , recuerde cual es el objetivo de la figura de suelo y como respetaba los niveles de fibonazi , pero finalmente no a llegado a donde tenia que llegar porque ese sprint final estaba reservado para la euforia que vendria con el rescate
> 
> servidor da una ves mas la clave para entender el tradeo mental , ale a ignorarlo como buenos borregos bursatiles ::



Jalapeño cat recuerda que la humildad es el arma mas poderosa. La ultima vez su falta te jugo una mala pasada. Cualquier informacion es importante para construir el puzzle de la vieja y nueva europa. 50/100 cabezas piensan mas que una . Que vas abrir? cortos,largos o cortilargos?


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2012)

llevo cortos , pero luego cargare largos en un par de semanas :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2012)

14 y 21 de septiembre ambos viernes en los maximos de 8200 , lo dejaban ahi esperando que en el fin de semana se anunciase el rescate y llevarlo luego a cumplir el objetivo del doble suelo , los 8400 como minimo y todavia mas arriba porque llevaban respetando los niveles fibonazi a la perfeccion , los 8570 61,8% .

comprobadlo gacelones , ahi lo teneis y en eso se basa el tradeo mental :fiufiu:

ahora lo veis claro eh :


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Nov 2012)




----------



## juanfer (4 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No todos ganamos lo que Janus.Mejor no te digo cuantas horas he llegado a trabajar a la semana porque te asustarias y aun asi sigo pensando lo mismo. Prefiero trabajar como sea antes que estar parado.



Lo importante es tener una actividad, ya sea por cuenta ajena o por cuenta propia, o en el paro.

Tener un trabajo de mierda, el problema es que te quita demasiado tiempo para tu actividad diaria.

Muchos son esclavos con un yugo hipotecario, pero es mejor hacer tus trapicheos en el paro, que una mierda de curro que lo único que aspires es a que no te hechen y tragar carros y carretas. 

Conozco gente que les han rebajado a media jornada, con medio sueldo y siguen currando jornada y media, porque son esclavos.

Vamos hay miles de tareas que hacer, mercadillos, tareas en el campo, hacer webs y vivir de la publicidad, arreglar cosas, vender cosas en portales de segunda mano, etc.


----------



## bertok (4 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo importante es tener una actividad, ya sea por cuenta ajena o por cuenta propia, o en el paro.
> 
> Tener un trabajo de mierda, el problema es que te quita demasiado tiempo para tu actividad diaria.
> 
> ...



Exacto, demasiada gente está en la película de vivir para trabajar


----------



## juanfer (4 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El 60% del beneficio de Telefnica vendr de Amrica Latina en un lustro | Economa | elmundo.es
> 
> En los próximos "cuatro o cinco años", el 55% o el 60% de los beneficios de Telefónica procederán del mercado latinoamericano, frente al 50% (y dos tercios del total de clientes) actual", según las estimaciones de Santiago Fernández Valbuena, presidente de la operadora en América Latina.



Eso significa que dan el mercado español por muerto. Estos retarded de TEF piensan en beneficios futuros de America Latina es que estan desesperados.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo importante es tener una actividad, ya sea por cuenta ajena o por cuenta propia, o en el paro.
> 
> Tener un trabajo de mierda, el problema es que te quita demasiado tiempo para tu actividad diaria.
> 
> ...



Reducir las deudas es el primer paso. El segundo es planificar un consumo responsable y un plan de ahorro.	Yo no lo veo eso de trapichear y sacarte un sueldo, habra gente que si sea capaz. Veo mas factible trabajar, sacrificarte y ahorrar , ese es el camino mas seguro. Desde el momento que tengas ingresos recurrentes con que ahorres un % fijo todos los meses a poco que seas paciente veras que se consigues una cierta seguridad.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Exacto, demasiada gente está en la película de vivir para trabajar



Mas que vivir para trabajar es mentalizarse que el trabajo no es algo malo.El peor de los escenarios es no tenerlo y tener que buscarlo.


----------



## juanfer (4 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Exacto, demasiada gente está en la película de vivir para trabajar



Además que aqui que seremos el pais que mas horas trabajamos de europa. Tenemos que hacer 8 horas reales aunque puntualmente en 6,5 horas termines las tareas hay que estar 1,5 horas más que no se pueden compensar con puntas de producción. 

Hay tiendas que tienen empleados donde no entra ni el tato y abren a medio dia donde entra menos gente. En fin, un disparate. Sin contar los gastos de energia que provoca tener el negocio abierto para hacer horas.

Muchas empresas solo tienen el cuenta el tiempo en la empresa y no la productividad de cada uno. Esta mejor valorado quien hace mas horas aunque se quede jugando al solitario, que el que en 4 horas ha terminado todas sus tareas y llegue 1 hora tarde todos los dias.


----------



## juanfer (4 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Reducir las deudas es el primer paso. El segundo es planificar un consumo responsable y un plan de ahorro.	Yo no lo veo eso de trapichear y sacarte un sueldo, habra gente que si sea capaz. Veo mas factible trabajar, sacrificarte y ahorrar , ese es el camino mas seguro. Desde el momento que tengas ingresos recurrentes con que ahorres un % fijo todos los meses a poco que seas paciente veras que se consigues una cierta seguridad.



Depende del trabajo y los ingresos, si cobras menos que lo que necesitas para vivir, tienes una balanza negativa y mas tarde o mas temprano caeras. Tendras que buscar nuevas linchos donde sacar nuevos ingresos o reducir los gastos, pero hay gastos que no se pueden suprimir.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Depende del trabajo y los ingresos, si cobras menos que lo que necesitas para vivir, tienes una balanza negativa y mas tarde o mas temprano caeras. Tendras que buscar nuevas linchos donde sacar nuevos ingresos o reducir los gastos, pero hay gastos que no se pueden suprimir.



Cierto pero siempre hay solucion al menos mientras tengas ingresos recurrentes. Algunos ejemplos : Si sabes elegir la orientacion correcta de tu casa (alquiler o compra) ahorraras mucho dinero en energia, afeitado lonchafinista, reducir consumo de movil, usar gimnasios del ayuntamiento en vez de privados, usar transporte publico en vez de privado....podria seguir con una lista enorme. Por lo general la gente se pilla los dedos con peq gastos recurrentes que ni se paran a analizar, un ejemplo: "el tabaco"


----------



## juanfer (4 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cierto pero siempre hay solucion al menos mientras tengas ingresos recurrentes. Algunos ejemplos : Si sabes elegir la orientacion correcta de tu casa (alquiler o compra) ahorraras mucho dinero en energia, afeitado lonchafinista, reducir consumo de movil, usar gimnasios del ayuntamiento en vez de privados, usar transporte publico en vez de privado....podria seguir con una lista enorme. Por lo general la gente se pilla los dedos con peq gastos recurrentes que ni se paran a analizar, un ejemplo: "el tabaco"



El problema es que los ingresos recurrentes ya no podemos asegurarlos, porque puede pasar que la empresa no nos pague, etc. En cambio nuestros gastos fijos seran los mismos. Por eso hay que intentar buscar otras fuentes de ingresos. Aunque tambien se pueden buscar reducir gastos.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> El problema es que los ingresos recurrentes ya no podemos asegurarlos, porque puede pasar que la empresa no nos pague, etc. En cambio nuestros gastos fijos seran los mismos. Por eso hay que intentar buscar otras fuentes de ingresos. Aunque tambien se pueden buscar reducir gastos.



Por eso es importante ahorrar, te da seguridad a ti y a tu familia. Muchos gastos se pueden suprimir o reducir, es tirar de excel. Y si aun asi no es suficiente puedes recurrir a buscar nuevos ingresos ya sea por cuenta propia o ajena (pluriempleo).


----------



## juanfer (4 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> llevo cortos , pero luego cargare largos en un par de semanas :baba:





muertoviviente dijo:


> 14 y 21 de septiembre ambos viernes en los maximos de 8200 , lo dejaban ahi esperando que en el fin de semana se anunciase el rescate y llevarlo luego a cumplir el objetivo del doble suelo , los 8400 como minimo y todavia mas arriba porque llevaban respetando los niveles fibonazi a la perfeccion , los 8570 61,8% .
> 
> comprobadlo gacelones , ahi lo teneis y en eso se basa el tradeo mental :fiufiu:
> 
> ahora lo veis claro eh :



Yo no lo veo tan claro como lo ves tu eso de buscar en cortos el doble suelo. Ayer llego a los 8000 puntos. Si tu fibo estaban al 50% en 8058 mas o menos. ¿A no ser que hayas cargado cortos en mas arriba de 8000?

Yo no abro cortos en el IBEX por que pienso que esta prohibido.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo no lo veo tan claro como lo ves tu eso de buscar en cortos el doble suelo. Ayer llego a los 8000 puntos. Si tu fibo estaban al 50% en 8058 mas o menos. ¿A no ser que hayas cargado cortos en mas arriba de 8000?
> 
> Yo no abro cortos en el IBEX por que pienso que esta prohibido.



no te estas enterando de nada pezkeñin :ouch:


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Eso significa que dan el mercado español por muerto. Estos retarded de TEF piensan en beneficios futuros de America Latina es que estan desesperados.



El mercado español no está muerte, se les va a llevar por delante porque les está poniendo en una posición de obligarles a competir y NO SABEN. Hace años hicieron el desembarco en Latam a golpe de talonario para acceder a mercados muy poco competitivos. También ahí les pasará lo mismo que en España.
Saben que cuando haya un cambio de generación en sus clientes, se van al guano porque los hoy jóvenes no les van a pagar sus nóminas a costa de un servicio commodity y fulero a más no poder.


----------



## juanfer (4 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El mercado español no está muerte, se les va a llevar por delante porque les está poniendo en una posición de obligarles a competir y NO SABEN. Hace años hicieron el desembarco en Latam a golpe de talonario para acceder a mercados muy poco competitivos. También ahí les pasará lo mismo que en España.
> Saben que cuando haya un cambio de generación en sus clientes, se van al guano porque los hoy jóvenes no les van a pagar sus nóminas a costa de un servicio commodity y fulero a más no poder.



Estoy de acuerdo es cuestión de tiempos cuando bajen las pensiones, muchos pensionistas tendran que desistir de sus fijos, y sus hijos no van a tragar con TEF.

El fusión creo que ha sido un fracaso, la cmt hace resumenes mensuales, pero casualidad casualidad agosto fue el ultimo informe, cuando publiquen que la banda ancha sigue perdiendo clientes veras que risa.

Yo ya lo conte muchos usuarios de banda ancha se estan pasando al 3g.

Además hay otro tema que se enfrenta telefonica, no se cuanto tiempo le va dejar la Bruselas mantener su situación de dominación monopolistica del mercado.


----------



## bertok (4 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo es cuestión de tiempos cuando bajen las pensiones, muchos pensionistas tendran que desistir de sus fijos, y sus hijos no van a tragar con TEF.
> 
> El fusión creo que ha sido un fracaso, la cmt hace resumenes mensuales, pero casualidad casualidad agosto fue el ultimo informe, cuando publiquen que la banda ancha sigue perdiendo clientes veras que risa.
> 
> ...



que les quiten los bailao ::

[YOUTUBE]pudvzD24YF8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



ponzi dijo:


> Reducir las deudas es el primer paso. El segundo es planificar un consumo responsable y un plan de ahorro.	Yo no lo veo eso de trapichear y sacarte un sueldo, habra gente que si sea capaz. Veo mas factible trabajar, sacrificarte y ahorrar , ese es el camino mas seguro. Desde el momento que tengas ingresos recurrentes con que ahorres un % fijo todos los meses a poco que seas paciente veras que se consigues una cierta seguridad.



Hay dos formas de ahorrar:

1.- El lonchafinismo que predicas aquí.
2.- Buscar nuevas vías de entrada de dinero.

En este país hay demasiada gente que quiere 'un trabajo' cuando lo que deberían hacer es buscar una fuente de ingresos realmente, como además somos muy aficionados a la 'paguita' del Estado (no lo digo por ti) pues acabamos todos suplicando por un trabajo.

Además el lonchafinismo se pelea con ese otro principio que me repitió mi padre durante toda su vida: "Lo barato sale caro, hijo" :XX:


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No he olido yo pagas del estado ni a km (y doy gracias por ello), y eso que mi generacion ha encontrado una competencia salvaje en el trabajo. Con el tema del paro o det ayudas yo tendria mucho cuidado porque no se puede generalizar, hay personas que de verdad la necesitan y aunque quieran trabajar no tienen en que. Yo tambien creo en el liberalismo pero sinceramente no me gustaria vivir en paises donde no existe ningun tipo de proteccion a los mas desfavorecidos.Si quieres emprender primero tendras que trabajar y ahorrar y por supuesto tener cabeza y saber donde invertir. No te creas hay lonchafinismos que son saludables, por ej el de la orientacion de la casa, dejar de fumar,.afeitado clasico (da mil vueltas a las gillette),o si vives en una gran ciudad moverte por transporte publico.En madrid desplazarte en coche dentro de la ciudad es muy ineficiente y si le sumas el tiempo para aparcar es para volverse loco.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay un conferencia de Warren en una facultad usana muy buena.	El propone una hipotesis : "Imaginate que te diesen la posibilidad de crear las normas que regiran el mundo pero solo hay una pega tu ficha en el tablero sera elegida al azar". Piensalo ,de verdad te gustaria un mundo sin ningun tipo de proteccion para los mas debiles?A mi personalmente no. Sinceramente yo creo que no nos ha tocado una ficha tan mala dentro del ajedrez, tenemos la mala pata de tener el sistema politico que tenemos pero hay mill de personas mucho peor


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay un conferencia de Warren en una facultad usana muy buena.	El propone una hipotesis : "Imaginate que te diesen la posibilidad de crear las normas que regiran el mundo pero solo hay una pega tu ficha en el tablero sera elegida al azar". Piensalo ,de verdad te gustaria un mundo sin ningun tipo de proteccion para los mas debiles?A mi personalmente no. Sinceramente yo creo que no nos ha tocado una ficha tan mala dentro del ajedrez, tenemos la mala pata de tener el sistema politico que tenemos pero hay mill de personas mucho peor



Yo no estoy a favor de eliminar las ayudas a la gente más pobre, pero simplemente lo haría todo de otra forma. En primer lugar sufrimos un expolio fiscal de los más altos de la UE y del mundo, si unimos el desbarajuste de los 'precios regulados' como la luz, los carburantes o el tabaco tenemos que de un sueldo se va entre un 50% y un 75% en pagar impuestos, lo que hace pobre a la gente es eso. Además tenemos demasiado peso del sector estatal, un 40% del PIB, esto lo distorsiona todo. Por ejemplo, si un seguro privado cuesta unos 150 euros/mes para una pareja donde ambos trabajen la sanidad pública les está costando 600 euros/mes.

Yo soy partidario de privatizar todos los servicios, bajar impuestos y darles a los pobres (a los realmente pobres, ojo) cheques para que vayan a un servicio privado en educación y sanidad, un servicio que además sea de su propia elección, no la del Estado. 

Si esto lo completamos con que el Estado no pueda intervenir ningún aspecto de la economía y la eliminación de buena parte de la regulación destinada a poner trabas administrativas al libre mercado, estoy seguro de que tardaríamos bastante poco en salir de esta crisis y, de paso, eliminar una gran parte de la pobreza.

PD: cuando hablaba antes de 'paguitas' no me refería a la pobreza, sino a como se fomenta la irresponsabilidad personal de la gente con políticas de 'dar pescado' en vez de 'enseñar a pescar'.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no estoy a favor de eliminar las ayudas a la gente más pobre, pero simplemente lo haría todo de otra forma. En primer lugar sufrimos un expolio fiscal de los más altos de la UE y del mundo, si unimos el desbarajuste de los 'precios regulados' como la luz, los carburantes o el tabaco tenemos que de un sueldo se va entre un 50% y un 75% en pagar impuestos, lo que hace pobre a la gente es eso. Además tenemos demasiado peso del sector estatal, un 40% del PIB, esto lo distorsiona todo. Por ejemplo, si un seguro privado cuesta unos 150 euros/mes para una pareja donde ambos trabajen la sanidad pública les está costando 600 euros/mes.
> 
> Yo soy partidario de privatizar todos los servicios, bajar impuestos y darles a los pobres (a los realmente pobres, ojo) cheques para que vayan a un servicio privado en educación y sanidad, un servicio que además sea de su propia elección, no la del Estado.
> 
> ...



Hay bastantes cosas que pensamos igual.	Creo que al hablar de ibe lo comente, en este pais es una salvajada lo que hacen con el recibo de la luz.Seguramente si nunca hubiesen existido las primas y si ree y enagas fuesen de verdad privadas pagariamos como min un 50% menos de luz y ese dinero seria dinero que aun tendrismos en los bolsillos. El estado emplea muy mal el dinero publico y lo peor es que compromete recursos en proyectos inviables y a varios años vista.Ademas tenemos un sistema impositivo preparado escrupulosamente para mantener a unos sacacuartos que ni han tenido oficio ni beneficio y tampoco se espera que lo tengan, es humillante.Sobre la sanidad y la educacion no comparto la misma opinion, sobre todo en la sanidad.La sanidad de aqui es de las mas eficientes de toda europa (calidad-precio)


----------



## atman (4 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Por ejemplo, si un seguro privado cuesta unos 150 euros/mes para una pareja donde ambos trabajen la sanidad pública les está costando 600 euros/mes.
> 
> Yo soy partidario de privatizar todos los servicios, bajar impuestos y darles a los pobres (a los realmente pobres, ojo) cheques para que vayan a un servicio privado en educación y sanidad, un servicio que además sea de su propia elección, no la del Estado.
> 
> Si esto lo completamos con que el Estado no pueda intervenir ningún aspecto de la economía y la eliminación de buena parte de la regulación destinada a poner trabas administrativas al libre mercado, estoy seguro de que tardaríamos bastante poco en salir de esta crisis y, de paso, eliminar una gran parte de la pobreza.



Cuidadín. El precio de los seguros privados de salud en España es el que es porque tenemos el sistema público que tenemos. Si todo se privatiraza, a esos 150 euros, ya puede usted ponerle un cero delante. No estoy exagerando.

No me canso de repetirlo, tenemos uno de los mejores, sino el mejor sistema de salud de mundo, en relación precio/prestaciones. En parte, gracias a las condiciones salariales y laborales que aceptan sus trabajadores. Y con tanta tontería no lo estamos cargando.

Por ejemplo, en Suiza la sanidad (privada) es muy buena, claro que sí. Pero es brutalmente cara, y le hablo de que una familia de 3 puede pagar 2.000-2.500 euros mensuales para tener "casi" todas las coberturas. Y cuidado con acabar siendo crónico.

Respecto a la educación, ahí sí que estamos de acuerdo, privatizar la enseñanza y mantener un par de pruebas de homologación desde lo público podría ser una buena elección. Y como eso muchas otras cosas.

Pero la sanidad y la seguridad del estado, no me las toque, por favor.

Y decir que "el estado no pueda intervenir ningún aspecto de la economía" me parece una barbaridad, aunque tal vez aquí se ha venido usted arriba, y no haya querido decir exactamente eso. Eso es tanto como decir que sólo actuaremos desde la parte privada, es decir, normalmente, sobre las consecuencias, sin ningún tipo de prevención. Es decir, al que maten, que lo maten, que ya se encargará luego la familia de reclamar (si puede, sabe, o queda alguien para hacerlo) y sino quedará impune y a por el próximo... lo siento, pero así no.


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay bastantes cosas que pensamos igual.	Creo que al hablar de ibe lo comente, en este pais es una salvajada lo que hacen con el recibo de la luz.Seguramente si nunca hubiesen existido las primas y si ree y enagas fuesen de verdad privadas pagariamos como min un 50% menos de luz y ese dinero seria dinero que aun tendrismos en los bolsillos. El estado emplea muy mal el dinero publico y lo peor es que compromete recursos en proyectos inviables y a varios años vista.Ademas tenemos un sistema impositivo preparado escrupulosamente para mantener a unos sacacuartos que ni han tenido oficio ni beneficio y tampoco se espera que lo tengan, es humillante.Sobre la sanidad y la educacion no comparto la misma opinion, sobre todo en la sanidad.La sanidad de aqui es de las mas eficientes de toda europa (calidad-precio)





atman dijo:


> Cuidadín. El precio de los seguros privados de salud en España es el que es porque tenemos el sistema público que tenemos. Si todo se privatiraza, a esos 150 euros, ya puede usted ponerle un cero delante. No estoy exagerando.
> 
> No me canso de repetirlo, tenemos uno de los mejores, sino el mejor sistema de salud de mundo, en relación precio/prestaciones. En parte, gracias a las condiciones salariales y laborales que aceptan sus trabajadores. Y con tanta tontería no lo estamos cargando.
> 
> ...



Tengo familiares y amigos trabajando en todos los escalones de la sanidad pública, desde cardiólogos a auxiliares de clínica, algunos de ellos también en la sanidad privada y puedo decir sin temor a equivocarme que la percepción de la sanidad pública que tenemos en general es muy, muy optimista. Además recientemente he tenido que recurrir a uno de esos problemas sanitarios que requieren un proceso más complicado que la simple visita al médico y la verdad, espero que no necesiten un tratamiento rápido para evitar morirse porque como les toque estar en una lista de espera de más de un año (que la hay y muchas) preferirán todos Uds. pagar 2000, 4000 o 6000 euros antes que quedarse esperando a que la lenta y torpe administración pública les de la fecha para la operación.

Por otra parte, una vez estando en Perú tuve que pasar por la sanidad privada y en aquella época España ya no tenía convenio sanitario con este país, me llevaron a una especia de manzana toda ocupada por clínicas privadas, de aspecto un tanto cutre, además tuve que pagarme los medicamentos a un precio caro para un peruano (también para un español que no esté acostumbrado a pagar medicinas), pero puedo decir que la atención médica fue de las mejores que he recibido nunca y bastante rápida.

Yo creo que tenemos un mantra implantado con esto de la sanidad pública que deberíamos extirpar, aunque espero que no se implante la sanidad privada con los políticos actuales porque sería, como de costumbre, un sonoro fracaso muy lejos de la verdadera competencia y precio adecuado.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Tengo familiares y amigos trabajando en todos los escalones de la sanidad pública, desde cardiólogos a auxiliares de clínica, algunos de ellos también en la sanidad privada y puedo decir sin temor a equivocarme que la percepción de la sanidad pública que tenemos en general es muy, muy optimista. Además recientemente he tenido que recurrir a uno de esos problemas sanitarios que requieren un proceso más complicado que la simple visita al médico y la verdad, espero que no necesiten un tratamiento rápido para evitar morirse porque como les toque estar en una lista de espera de más de un año (que la hay y muchas) preferirán todos Uds. pagar 2000, 4000 o 6000 euros antes que quedarse esperando a que la lenta y torpe administración pública les de la fecha para la operación.
> 
> Por otra parte, una vez estando en Perú tuve que pasar por la sanidad privada y en aquella época España ya no tenía convenio sanitario con este país, me llevaron a una especia de manzana toda ocupada por clínicas privadas, de aspecto un tanto cutre, además tuve que pagarme los medicamentos a un precio caro para un peruano (también para un español que no esté acostumbrado a pagar medicinas), pero puedo decir que la atención médica fue de las mejores que he recibido nunca y bastante rápida.
> 
> Yo creo que tenemos un mantra implantado con esto de la sanidad pública que deberíamos extirpar, aunque espero que no se implante la sanidad privada con los políticos actuales porque sería, como de costumbre, un sonoro fracaso muy lejos de la verdadera competencia y precio adecuado.



Logico que veas listas de espera eternas. La poblacion ha crecido de forma exponencial por la inmigracion (10 años =8/10 mill pers) , sin embargo el personal sanitario no ha crecido al mismo ritmo.


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Logico que veas listas de espera eternas. La poblacion ha crecido de forma exponencial por la inmigracion (10 años =8/10 mill pers) , sin embargo el personal sanitario no ha crecido al mismo ritmo.



No estoy de acuerdo, las listas de espera largas son una ineficiencia del Estado, existían también en los tiempos de Felipe Gonzalez sin haber la inmigración que hay ahora, cuando llegó al poder el gobierno de Aznar se produjo una optimización del sector público cuyos resultados fueron una reducción enorme de las listas de espera, si ahora las volvemos a tener es porque el sector público ha vuelto a la ineficiencia.

El sector público raramente tiene un incentivo que le lleve a optimizar su eficiencia, esta solo se basa en el que el gobernante de turno esté por la labor, y los que tenemos ahora no lo están, como ya sabemos todos.


----------



## atman (4 Nov 2012)

Mmm... me suena que este debate ya lo hemos tenido en este hilo hace unos meses ¿no?


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, las listas de espera largas son una ineficiencia del Estado, existían también en los tiempos de Felipe Gonzalez sin haber la inmigración que hay ahora, cuando llegó al poder el gobierno de Aznar se produjo una optimización del sector público cuyos resultados fueron una reducción enorme de las listas de espera, si ahora las volvemos a tener es porque el sector público ha vuelto a la ineficiencia.
> 
> El sector público raramente tiene un incentivo que le lleve a optimizar su eficiencia, esta solo se basa en el que el gobernante de turno esté por la labor, y los que tenemos ahora no lo están, como ya sabemos todos.



La sanidad que habia con felipe era de un pais casi en vias de desarrollo. Como no va a importar el ratio poblacion/medicos si es algo basico. Ve al medico de cabecera, a una maternidad o a un centro de,ayudas sociales ya veras el colapso que te vas a encontrar alli, en muchos casos por los inmigrantes, y no es que sean culpables es que nuestro sistema no esta dotado para tanta poblacion. El numero de medicos apenas ha incrementado y en muchos casos con personal de pesima calidad gracias a contratos privados (enfermer@s con titulaciones de sudamerica que estan a años luz de las europeas).Aqui en Madrid lo sabemos muy bien. Busca opiniones sobre enfermer@s del hospital doce de octubre o del gregorio maraño ya veras lo que te encuntras.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

http://elpais.com/diario/2010/01/20/madrid/1263990260_850215.html


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

http://elpais.com/diario/2009/08/14/madrid/1250249061_850215.html


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

http://elpais.com/diario/2009/08/02/madrid/1249212254_850215.html

En la sanidad falta personal cualificado. Y eso de que la sanidad publica española es cara es un bulo impresionante. Mulder no te quiero ni contar lo que puede valer un tratamiento privado con el equipo villamor en el ruber o un tratamiento contra el cancer en la clinica de navarra.


----------



## Kenpachi (4 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Planta 10. Camas vacías | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS
> 
> En la sanidad falta personal cualificado. *Y eso de que la sanidad publica española es cara es un bulo impresionante*. Mulder no te quiero ni contar lo que puede valer un tratamiento privado con el equipo villamor en el ruber o un tratamiento contra el cancer en la clinica de navarra.



Teniendo en cuenta que tenemos una de las carga impositivas más altas del mundo y estamos al borde del Default, no creo que se pueda decir que sea barata.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que tenemos una de las carga impositivas más altas del mundo y estamos al borde del Default, no creo que se pueda decir que sea barata.



Pero es que no es culpa de la sanidad.Tenemos un sistema de pensiones tipo ponzi que se come gran parte del presupuesto anual y un aparato politico que funde billetes de 500 mas rapido que combustible un hummer


----------



## Kenpachi (4 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pero es que no es culpa de la sanidad.Tenemos un sistema de pensiones tipo ponzi que se come gran parte del presupuesto anual y un aparato politico que funde billetes de 500 mas rapido que combustible un hummer



Estamos de acuerdo en que el sistema de pensiones y el aparato de estado son un pozo sin fondo en el que se va nuestro dinero.

Pero a poco que hagas números puedes ver que la sanidad española también es un agujero negro de dinero público.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

Menos mal que no tenemos el sistema sanitario usano. Rocio jurado por poco se arruina costeandose el tratamiento de cancer en houston y no tenia precisante 2 eurillos en la cuenta. El liberalismo puro en la sanidad solo lo quieren personas cercanas a la casta y para trincar al estilo que nos contaba janus "cobro 5 y te doy 2". Los hospitales publicos de Madrid con gestion privada dan pena


----------



## Kenpachi (4 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Menos mal que no tenemos el sistema sanitario usano. Rocio jurado por poco se arruina costeandose el tratamiento de cancer en houston y no tenia precisante 2 eurillos en la cuenta. El liberalismo puro en la sanidad solo lo quieren personas cercanas a la casta y para trincar al estilo que nos contaba janus "cobro 5 y te doy 2". Los hospitales publicos de Madrid con gestion privada dan pena



Pero si es justo al revés. Liberalizando el sector se crea libre competencia y eso se traduce en mejores condiciones para los consumidores.

Se ha podido ver claramente en el sector de las telecomunicaciones en España como poco a poco la oferta ha ido mejorando desde el monopolio de telefónica.

Aunque coincido contigo en que en España si se privatiza la sanidad se hará algo parecido a lo que se ha hecho en el sector eléctrico para que los castuzos puedan seguir robándonos.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo en que el sistema de pensiones y el aparato de estado son un pozo sin fondo en el que se va nuestro dinero.
> 
> Pero a poco que hagas números puedes ver que la sanidad española también es un agujero negro de dinero público.



No es verdad, eso es lo que quieren que creamos.Ninguna emp privada seria capaz de dar el mismo servicio al mismo precio. Si quieres un tratamiento contra el cancer ve preparando algun que otro milloncejo para el alzheimer unos cuantos cientos de miles. Lo que es un agujero es que hayan entrado 8 mill de personas de paises donde la sanidad brilla por su ausencia y nadie haya hecho un estudio de viabilidad o de posible colapso del sistema.En vez de dar cheques bebe o de financiar operaciones que no eran de primera necesidad (como cambio de sexo) se podia haber estructurado el sistema acorde a las nuevas necesidades.


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Las limpiadoras 'limpiaban' los anabolizantes | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS



Los de las limpiadoras es un caso extremo, por debajo de este nivel hay muchísima mamandurria pero se hace de una forma no tan descarada. La mayor parte del personal sanitario se lleva medicinas y material de los almacenes de los hospitales de forma discreta, es decir, ni mucho volumen, ni cogiendo lo que no necesitan, y principalmente es para que las medicinas a su familia le cuesten menos, no para venderlas.

Pero claro, tacita a tacita entre muchos acaba siendo un gasto bastante alto que no se está controlando en absoluto.

En mi modesta opinión lo de las medicinas y lo del euro por receta es otra solución ineficiente, por ejemplo en Perú a ti te recetan tres pastillas de un medicamento y en la farmacia te dan solo 3 pastillas de ese medicamento, no la caja entera como aquí. Esto que curiosamente lo proclamó el primer borrador del rescate del ZetaPedo se quedó al final en nada cuando es una forma muy eficiente de evitar gasto público inútil, en vez de optimizar de esta forma nos ponen cosas como un euro por receta y tontadas similares, no se si es por la escasa inteligencia de los políticos que tenemos o porque el lobby farmacéutico es muy poderoso en España, o tal vez por las dos razones.

En fin, mamandurrias everywhere, hay formas sencillas y ya demostradas de acabar con el excesivo gasto pero misteriosamente solo se ponen en práctica las que más humillan y empobrecen al ciudadano de a pie.


----------



## Kenpachi (4 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No es verdad, eso es lo que quieren que creamos.Ninguna emp privada seria capaz de dar el mismo servicio al mismo precio. Si quieres un tratamiento contra el cancer ve preparando algun que otro milloncejo para el alzheimer unos cuantos cientos de miles. Lo que es un agujero es que hayan entrado 8 mill de personas de paises donde la sanidad brilla por su ausencia y nadie haya hecho un estudio de viabilidad o de posible colapso del sistema.En vez de dar cheques bebe o de financiar operaciones que no eran de primera necesidad (como cambio de sexo) se podia haber estructurado el sistema acorde a las nuevas necesidades.



El precio es el mismo en la publica que en la privada. La diferencia es que en la privada respondes con tu patrimonio o con tu seguro medico y en la pública se paga a escote entre todos los españoles.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Los de las limpiadoras es un caso extremo, por debajo de este nivel hay muchísima mamandurria pero se hace de una forma no tan descarada. La mayor parte del personal sanitario se lleva medicinas y material de los almacenes de los hospitales de forma discreta, es decir, ni mucho volumen, ni cogiendo lo que no necesitan, y principalmente es para que las medicinas a su familia le cuesten menos, no para venderlas.
> 
> Pero claro, tacita a tacita entre muchos acaba siendo un gasto bastante alto que no se está controlando en absoluto.
> 
> ...



El lobby manda. Imaginate darles poder sin control. Yo lo veo claro si no podemos pagarnos la sanidad pocos sobreviviran por encima de los 70 y con ello de un plumazo se quitaran miles y miles de pensiones, yo no me fio de la casta. Un tratamiento de cancer de varios meses puede ascender perfectamente a 1/2 millones de euros.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Planta 10. Camas vacías | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS
> 
> En la sanidad falta personal cualificado. Y eso de que la sanidad publica española es cara es un bulo impresionante. Mulder no te quiero ni contar lo que puede valer un tratamiento privado con el equipo villamor en el ruber o un tratamiento contra el cancer en la clinica de navarra.



voy a participar, alla voy, es opinión pero tengo la impresión que la sanidad española es de dementes propia de degenerados, al menos en este campo *la sangre*.
Han conseguido lo imposible *que algo abundante sea escaso*
en determinados grupos sanguíneos, se necesita plasma y derivados porque las donaciones no cubren las necesidades ¿qué se hace ?*se compra entre otros países a USA* *donde si se puede vender *
¿a los lumbreras sanitarios no se ha ocurrido que ya si hay que comprarla, no sería mejor ese dinero se quedase en el propio país?


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> El precio es el mismo en la publica que en la privada. La diferencia es que en la privada respondes con tu patrimonio o con tu seguro medico y en la pública se paga a escote entre todos los españoles.



Que no, que es mucho mas barato un tratamiento publico en españa que uno privado. La sanidad publica de este pais es de las mejores de toda europa. Tu dejas este servicio a una emp de servicios y alucinarias lo que nos harian


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> voy a participar, alla voy, es opinión pero tengo la impresión que la sanidad española es de dementes propia de degenerados, al menos en este campo *la sangre*.
> Han conseguido lo imposible *que algo abundante sea en escaso*
> en determinados grupos sanguíneos, se necesita plasma y derivados porque las donaciones no cubren las necesidades ¿qué se hace ?*se compra entre otros países a USA* *donde si se puede vender *
> ¿a los lumbreras sanitarios no se ha ocurrido que ya se hay que comprarla, no sería mejor ese dinero se quedase en el propio país?



Eso es una ineficiencia importante.Pero es que quienes gestionan esas cosas son politicos no medicos.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

Me estoy poniendo morado con la sexta y las teles publicas :banghead: vivimos en un pais de chorizos


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El lobby manda. Imaginate darles poder sin control. Yo lo veo claro si no podemos pagarnos la sanidad pocos sobreviviran por encima de los 70 y con ello de un plumazo se quitaran miles y miles de pensiones, yo no me fio de la casta. Un tratamiento de cancer de varios meses puede ascender perfectamente a 1/2 millones de euros.



Es que aun planteándolo así sería más eficiente dejar la pública para estos casos que para las consultas normales y las especialidades. Todos pagamos pero mucho menos.


----------



## Mulder (4 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me estoy poniendo morado con la sexta y las teles publicas :banghead: vivimos en un pais de chorizos



Yo he puesto Aida, me da más salud mental y mejor humor


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Es que aun planteándolo así sería más eficiente dejar la pública para estos casos que para las consultas normales y las especialidades. Todos pagamos pero mucho menos.



Para las consultas normales puede que tengas razon pero para los especialistas no creo ya que sus consultas como tengas que visitarles muchas veces te puedes dejar una pasta, un medico de cabecera pocas veces te manda a un especialista (ej consulta 60-150, tratamiento basico 500-1000)


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo he puesto Aida, me da más salud mental y mejor humor



Si cerrasen todas las tv publicas ya sacarias dinero para la sanidad  Yo no tengo la necesidad por ej de ver a marilo montero a 500-1000 eu al dia pero si que creo que es necesario tener la seguridad de disponer de una sanidad de calidad


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

Ahora si que si, esto es para coger la guadaña de bertok.....Financiacion a partidos politicos. Me esta sentando hasta mal la cena


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La sanidad que habia con felipe era de un pais casi en vias de desarrollo. Como no va a importar el ratio poblacion/medicos si es algo basico. Ve al medico de cabecera, a una maternidad o a un centro de,ayudas sociales ya veras el colapso que te vas a encontrar alli, en muchos casos por los inmigrantes, y no es que sean culpables es que nuestro sistema no esta dotado para tanta poblacion. El numero de medicos apenas ha incrementado y en muchos casos con personal de pesima calidad gracias a contratos privados (enfermer@s con titulaciones de sudamerica que estan a años luz de las europeas).Aqui en Madrid lo sabemos muy bien. Busca opiniones sobre enfermer@s del hospital doce de octubre o del gregorio maraño ya veras lo que te encuntras.



Ponzi, no te enredes mucho porque lo de ahora está hecho una puta mierda y no es precisamente porque falte inversión. Es ineficiencia pura y tal y como funciona ahora, cuanto más dineros pongas ahí, más malgastas.

Efectivamente, no puede ser eficiente porque no existe ningún incentivo de productividad. Es tirar con pólvora del rey y cuando no la hay, encima de ponen de morros y amenazan.


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Para las consultas normales puede que tengas razon pero para los especialistas no creo ya que sus consultas como tengas que visitarles muchas veces te puedes dejar una pasta, un medico de cabecera pocas veces te manda a un especialista (ej consulta 60-150, tratamiento basico 500-1000)



Por cincuenta pavos mensuales hay unos seguros privados de la leche.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por cincuenta pavos mensuales hay unos seguros privados de la leche.



Si para incidendias peq ahora reza para que no te pase algo gordo como un cancer


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por cincuenta pavos mensuales hay unos seguros privados de la leche.



¿Cuánto vale ese mismo seguro en USA? Eso costaría aquí sin el sistema actual de la SS.
Madrid y Valencia son muestra del desastre que se avecina si les da por privatizar la sanidad.


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Cuánto vale ese mismo seguro en USA? Eso costaría aquí sin el sistema actual de la SS.
> Madrid y Valencia son muestra del desastre que se avecina si les da por privatizar la sanidad.



Yo no digo privatizar. Digo que hay que complementar la sanidad pública y la privada. Y desde luego que no se trata de decir Publica SI o NO. Se trata de que sea eficiente, que se puedo coño.


----------



## tarrito (5 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo he puesto Aida, me da más salud mental y mejor humor



menuda falta de conosimiento, ponga MTV y vea "Gandia Shore" :: ... 
demijrante no!, lo siguiente :ouch:


----------



## atman (5 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Es que aun planteándolo así sería más eficiente dejar la pública para estos casos que para las consultas normales y las especialidades. Todos pagamos pero mucho menos.



Claro, y de hecho es lo que sucede!!! Por eso le decía que los seguros sanitarios a 50 o a 150 euros/mes se dan en españa porque tenemos un sistema público de primera. Mire el que tiene que hacerse una prueba de imagen va a donde sea, se la hace y listo. Pero si tienes que hacerte un doble bypass... déjese de historias por mucha tarjeta platino-universal-super-plus se va su hospital. Y recuerdo que les conté el caso de la obstetricia ¿verdad?

Y eso hace que la sanidad pública sea deficitaria e ineficiente: los tratamientos más costosos van casi siempre a cargo de lo público.

Y ya no hablemos de la que se pone tetas por la privada y luego exige que se las quiten por la pública.

Otro tema ¿quien dirige los centros? ¿quien debería dirigirlos? Janus criticaba hace poco una tendencia general en el mundo de la empresa: todo lo dirigen financieros. Entonces ¿dejamos que sea un estudio estricto del coste el que decida si se salva una vida o no? Porque incluso en la sanidad pública trabajan con ese patrón. Salvo que no existe la avidez del accionista queriendo obtener su beneficio.

¿seguimos haciendo screening de próstata? ¿cuantos casos "extras" salvamos? ¿cuantos falsos positivos y molestias causamos? ¿que coste tiene al final todo eso? Es que si reducimos las mortalidad un 3%, a costa de que el 20% de los positivos sean falsos y gastándonos X millones al año... pues igual no compensa...

Ya... no le compensa al financiero... porque al que le toque palmar por no haber sido diagnosticado a tiempo, dudo mucho que esté de acuerdo... o

Y podríamos hablar de la repercusión de las enfermedades infecto-contagiosas... o, como dije, de los pacientes crónicos. 

Respecto a la "libre" competencia en el mundo sanitario... venga... va... usted sabe igual que yo... que la "libre competencia" en materia sanitaria... son los padres...


----------



## Janus (5 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> Claro, y de hecho es lo que sucede!!! Por eso le decía que los seguros sanitarios a 50 o a 150 euros/mes se dan en españa porque tenemos un sistema público de primera. Mire el que tiene que hacerse una prueba de imagen va a donde sea, se la hace y listo. Pero si tienes que hacerte un doble bypass... déjese de historias por mucha tarjeta platino-universal-super-plus se va su hospital. Y recuerdo que les conté el caso de la obstetricia ¿verdad?
> 
> Y eso hace que la sanidad pública sea deficitaria e ineficiente: los tratamientos más costosos van casi siempre a cargo de lo público.
> 
> ...



En la Sanidad actual se puede hacer lo mismo con menos dinero. Yo no me resisto a exigir eficiencia porque es notorio que la hay puesto que nadie lo ha estado mirando durante muchos muchos años.
Antes de bajar la calidad o dejar de hacer cosas, hay mucho polvo que quitar para poder seguir haciendo lo mismo pero más barato. Ahí está que se están viendo los primeros beneficios de que no sea gratis ir a por las recetas o a visitar la médico de cabecera para preguntarle por su fin de semana.


----------



## atman (5 Nov 2012)

La madre que los parió, a que para esto sí se ponen de acuerdo? Ni una puta colonia de calidad van a dejarnos usar. Las sustancias naturales pueden producir alergia... claro... como que la basura que le echan al resto (y que no se toca) es la leche de saludable...

Exclusive: Perfume-makers fear EU legal blow to industry | Reuters

Y a mí que no terminan de enviarme mi Barret... grrr....


----------



## Le Truhan (5 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Cuánto vale ese mismo seguro en USA? Eso costaría aquí sin el sistema actual de la SS.
> Madrid y Valencia son muestra del desastre que se avecina si les da por privatizar la sanidad.



lo que pasa es que están muy mal financiadas porque hay que regalar el dinero a otras comunidades, en Valencia solo se gasta 1058 euros por habitante a diferencia de 1500 de los vascos.


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por cincuenta pavos mensuales hay unos seguros privados de la leche.



Te voy a decir como funcionan los seg privados: Mientras tu estes sano todo seran alagos y no tendras ningun problema, ahora como estadisticamente la probabilidad de que te suceda algo sea alta ya veras como la cobertura se ve mermada o terminas teniendo problemas con los medicos. He conocido bastantes casos de cancer,mas de los que me gustaria, por mucho seg privado que tengas ninguno te cubrira al 100%.Al final una de dos o terminas aflojando la chequera (si tienes una cuenta con muchos ceros) o te pasas a la sanidad publica. "No se valora lo que se tiene hasta que no se ha perdido"


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2012)

A los buenos días!



atman dijo:


> Claro, y de hecho es lo que sucede!!! Por eso le decía que los seguros sanitarios a 50 o a 150 euros/mes se dan en españa porque tenemos un sistema público de primera. Mire el que tiene que hacerse una prueba de imagen va a donde sea, se la hace y listo. Pero si tienes que hacerte un doble bypass... déjese de historias por mucha tarjeta platino-universal-super-plus se va su hospital. Y recuerdo que les conté el caso de la obstetricia ¿verdad?



Desde luego en la situación actual las cosas son así, pero desde un punto de vista donde toda la sanidad sea privada y haya competencia (antes he puesto el caso de Perú) la sanidad puede funcionar muy eficientemente. En Perú también hay sanidad pública y hospitales públicos (bastante grandes por cierto), pero la calidad es de pena, los médicos muy malos y siempre te recomendarán lo que sea más rentable para las finanzas públicas. La verdad es que es bastante sorprendente como un sistema sanitario público funciona paradójicamente de la misma forma que aquí se cree que funciona el privado.

Como tengas un problema serio allí más te vale aflojar que dejar que tu vida penda de lo que opine un médico público. Pero el sistema en general es asequible para todo el mundo ¿sabían que muchos gringos van a allí para someterse a toda clase de tratamientos? desde dentista hasta enfermedades coronarias, pagando de su bolsillo pero muchísimo menos que en su país, y van porque saben que van a recibir un trato excelente.




> Otro tema ¿quien dirige los centros? ¿quien debería dirigirlos? Janus criticaba hace poco una tendencia general en el mundo de la empresa: todo lo dirigen financieros. Entonces ¿dejamos que sea un estudio estricto del coste el que decida si se salva una vida o no? Porque incluso en la sanidad pública trabajan con ese patrón. Salvo que no existe la avidez del accionista queriendo obtener su beneficio.



Si hay competencia, como ocurre con la telefonía ahora, la gente se ira a la competencia, sigo diciendo que la situación en España, y realmente en el resto de Europa, lleva la losa de que la sanidad pública lo abarca todo, pero desde siempre el que exista sanidad pública también te quita la opción de elegir y como te encuentres con un médico zote en alguna especialidad, que por allí también hay enchufados y muchos, ya puedes suicidarte porque con el tratamiento ocurrirá lo mismo pero con más dolor.




> Respecto a la "libre" competencia en el mundo sanitario... venga... va... usted sabe igual que yo... que la "libre competencia" en materia sanitaria... son los padres...



Yo creo que si la sanidad privada funcionara de una forma como lo hacen los dentistas o las clínicas veterinarias, estaría muy bien, sería bastante más asequible que ahora y las propias clínicas se preocuparían de darte un servicio de primera. Un veterinario tiene en su clínica aparatos para hacer radiografías, ecografías y todo tipo de utensilios para animales muy diferentes, te hacen recetas para ir a la farmacia y tienen salas de operaciones donde tu te largas mientras operan a tu mascota y vuelves al cabo de unas horas, te proporcionan todo tipo de cuidados e incluso hay seguros veterinarios para que si a tu mascota le pasa algo sea tratada enseguida.

Algunos dirán que es caro ¿caro? no, no es caro en absoluto si lo comparamos con una hipotétca S.S. para mascotas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Nov 2012)

Una de las que estuvimos hablando...

*[Molycorp]*



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[molycorpinc]*










Pues lo dicho, no lo veía claro. Pandorada. Ahora, si se podrían intentar unos largos, salir por patas si pierde 9.4$.


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



solo una referencia a lo que tu mismo has dicho: muchos americanos teniendo teoricamente "competencia", se van a otros paises como Peru para operarse, porque es mas barato. Entonces para que sirve la competencia? para tener un oligopolio como el de las gasolinas y que no dejen bajar los precios.

el libre mercado es cojonudo cuando realmente existe ese libre mercado.


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> solo una referencia a lo que tu mismo has dicho: muchos americanos teniendo teoricamente "competencia", se van a otros paises como Peru para operarse, porque es mas barato. Entonces para que sirve la competencia? para tener un oligopolio como el de las gasolinas y que no dejen bajar los precios.
> 
> el libre mercado es cojonudo cuando realmente existe ese libre mercado.



Lo que ocurre en USA con la sanidad es lo mismo que aquí con las eléctricas, teóricamente está todo liberalizado pero realmente son oligopolios en fuerte conchabamiento legislativo con el gobierno.

Son casos típicos de políticos poniendo problemas para luego ofrecer soluciones todavía peores que el problema.


----------



## tesorero (5 Nov 2012)

Buenos días. 
Arrancamos con mal dato de paro. Supongo que eso explica el gap bajista de hoy


----------



## peseteuro (5 Nov 2012)

tesorero dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Arrancamos con mal dato de paro. Supongo que eso explica el gap bajista de hoy



Va, no te creas que eso lo explica mucho, porque en la bolsa te puedes encontrar de todo, también podría haber subido y leer una noticia similar a :

"Pese al mal dato del paro los índices suben a la espera de las elecciones USA" 

siempre hay una excusa que encaja


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2012)

a comenzado un guano que no tendra fin , bueno cuando el gacelerio cargue cortos entonces finalizara 

guanos dias y tal para cual :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Nov 2012)

El foro lo leé cada vez más gente. La recomendación de Claca de este finde es el valor que más sube ::

Buenos días.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2012)

parece que los gacelones van largos :fiufiu: 













::


----------



## atman (5 Nov 2012)

...espero que sólo estemos marcando el soporte... o nos vamos a hacer pupita...


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Nov 2012)

sigo con mi etf, que no pude vender, y ahora lo tengo con un -3%.... espero que esto siga bajando hasta los 7600 por lo menos.

Tambien estoy en TR con un -1%. esta espero que suba.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> sigo con mi etf, que no pude vender, y ahora lo tengo con un -3%.... espero que esto siga bajando hasta los 7600 por lo menos.
> 
> Tambien estoy en TR con un -1%. esta espero que suba.



7600 :ouch:


----------



## atman (5 Nov 2012)

Yo para la jornada yankie... esperaba que hoy no fuera mal del todo. Hay que asentar estos últimos días... pero claro, si en europa me desguarran los mercados pues...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2012)

el ibex se va a los 4k para marzo 2013 aprox , ahi queda eso :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2012)

Como veis el grafico de bme y tef?
En octubre segun la pag de bme se han incrementado las operaciones en bolsa.Tef a dia de hoy tiene menos accs en circulacion que en 2008, asi que cada acc proporcionalmente tiene mas trozo de la tarta.


http://www.bmerv.es/esp/aspx/Empresas/FichaValor.aspx?ISIN=ES0178430E18


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> Yo para la jornada yankie... esperaba que hoy no fuera mal del todo. Hay que asentar estos últimos días... pero claro, si en europa me desguarran los mercados pues...





.
LA vela del viernes del SP fue fea pero el mínimo fue superior al mínimo del jueves, no dejaron que la sangre llegase al río. Si lo quieren en 1.52x el día de Navidad eso todavía cabe en el gráfico, sin forzar nada.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2012)

un grafico vale mas que mil palabras gacelilla :baba:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como veis el grafico de bme y tef?
> En octubre segun la pag de bme se han incrementado las operaciones en bolsa.Tef a dia de hoy tiene menos accs en circulacion que en 2008, asi que cada acc % tiene mas trozo de la tarta.
> 
> 
> Sociedad de Bolsas - Ficha de TELEFONICA, S.A.



.
YA te ha puesto el experto un gráfico, así que no pongo yo otro, pero lo que me llama la atención es que lleva tres meses con un volumen muy muy bajo para lo que es la serie histórica. 

A mi me parece que podrían estar acumulando.

A ver si Claca nos ayuda.


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2012)

http://www.bmerv.es/esp/aspx/Empresas/HechosRelevantes.aspx?ISIN=ES0115056139&ClvEmis=15056

El panorama en rv de bme parece a priori desolador sin embargo casi toda la caida de ingresos en rv ha sido culpa de la prohibicion de cortos. En rf y opciones los ingresos se han incrementado. Lo que mas me ha llamado la atencion ha sido la reduccion de gastos corrientes incrementando ligeramente la eficiencia del negocio. Prox div 27 dic


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> YA te ha puesto el experto un gráfico, así que no pongo yo otro, pero lo que me llama la atención es que lleva tres meses con un volumen muy muy bajo para lo que es la serie histórica.
> 
> A mi me parece que podrían estar acumulando.
> ...









muertoviviente dijo:


> un grafico vale mas que mil palabras gacelilla :baba:



Eso es un hch o me lo parece a mi?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso es un hch o me lo parece a mi?



lleva postiado un buen time , HCH de manual :baba:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Nov 2012)

BANKIA 
Aplicaciones y operaciones del mercado de Bloques Convenidos

05/11/2012 7:15:.-Aplicación comunicada BKIA 1.2 (Bankia.M-Bankia.M) 50000000

60M€ :8:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> BANKIA
> Aplicaciones y operaciones del mercado de Bloques Convenidos
> 
> 05/11/2012 7:15:.-Aplicación comunicada BKIA 1.2 (Bankia.M-Bankia.M) 50000000
> ...



posicionamiento de mutaburrasaurio :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lleva postiado un buen time , HCH de manual :baba:



Creo que mañana presenta resultados y todo parece indicar que seran malos. Habra que fijarse en la evolucion de la deuda y en sus gastos operativos.


----------



## Claca (5 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como veis el grafico de bme y tef?
> En octubre segun la pag de bme se han incrementado las operaciones en bolsa.Tef a dia de hoy tiene menos accs en circulacion que en 2008, asi que cada acc proporcionalmente tiene mas trozo de la tarta.
> 
> 
> Sociedad de Bolsas - Ficha de TELEFONICA, S.A.





Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> YA te ha puesto el experto un gráfico, así que no pongo yo otro, pero lo que me llama la atención es que lleva tres meses con un volumen muy muy bajo para lo que es la serie histórica.
> 
> A mi me parece que podrían estar acumulando.
> ...



Los comenté semanas atrás... no tenían buena pinta y siguen sin tenerla:



Claca dijo:


> Un favorito de la casa que también exige prudencia, BME:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Claca dijo:


> TELEFONICA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No actualizo gráficos, porque no hace falta. En general el mercado español presenta muy pocas oportunidades, ahora lo mejor es entrar con precisión de cirujano o estar fuera, porque en unos meses veremos precios muy inferiores.

PD:BOLSASYMERCADOS TELEFONICA (que luego no encuentro mis posts)


----------



## juanfer (5 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Creo que mañana presenta resultados y todo parece indicar que seran malos. Habra que fijarse en la evolucion de la deuda y en sus gastos operativos.



Lo que hay que ver son los informes mensuales de la cmt como van los usuarios de banda ancha. Pero los HDLGP no sacan informes desde Agosto.
En Abril, mayo, junio y julio cayeron pero en agosto se recuperaron.
Eso me lleva a la conclusión que los resultados de TEF seran espantosamente malos.


----------



## torrefacto (5 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex se va a los 4k para marzo 2013 aprox , ahi queda eso :rolleye:



No caerá esa breva.


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Los comenté semanas atrás... no tenían buena pinta y siguen sin tenerla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias  Estas dos joyitas seguramente nos ofreceran mas de un trimestre de esos que hacen levantarse de la silla a unos cuantos accionistas , sin embargo puede que para un posible lp no esten mal.Edito: Los resultados de tef seran el 7 nov

http://www.telefonica.com/es/shareholders_investors/html/financyreg/resultados2012.shtml


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Creo que mañana presenta resultados y todo parece indicar que seran malos. Habra que fijarse en la evolucion de la deuda y en sus gastos operativos.



TEF esta jodida , tu que eres gacela fundamentalista fijate en el PER del ibex y comparalo con los que tienen los indices serios  

en algun momento el ibex pegara un guanazo de los buenos , previo proceso de distribucion :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Los comenté semanas atrás... no tenían buena pinta y siguen sin tenerla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



solo una gacela provinciana diria eso :ouch:  un indice en tendencia bajista es lo mejor para ganar platita :baba:


----------



## Claca (5 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> solo una gacela provinciana diria eso :ouch: un indice en tendencia bajista es lo mejor para ganar platita :baba:



Primero, los cortos están prohibidos. Segundo, estos días mi paciencia está al límite, si me tocas la moral sólo para hacer la troleada, sin gracia alguna, derechito al ignore y se acaba la tontería.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Primero, los cortos están prohibidos. Segundo, estos días mi paciencia está al límite, si me tocas la moral sólo para hacer la troleada, sin gracia alguna, derechito al ignore y se acaba la tontería.



la tonteria no se va a acabar señor claca :no:


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo que hay que ver son los informes mensuales de la cmt como van los usuarios de banda ancha. Pero los HDLGP no sacan informes desde Agosto.
> En Abril, mayo, junio y julio cayeron pero en agosto se recuperaron.
> Eso me lleva a la conclusión que los resultados de TEF seran espantosamente malos.



Seguramente ,sobre todo por España.Los ingresos de tef al igual que los de ibe estan bastante internacionalizados asi que si la tendencia no cambia el incremento de los ingresos de lat deberia compensar los de españa (ojo hablo de ingresos no de beneficio).Lo que me llama la atencion es que la parte alta de la cuenta de resultados durante estos dos ultimos años ha mejorado o sigue practicamente intacta (^ingresos^margen bruto (72%) toda la caida de su beneficio viene por la parte baja (operativo,neto).Tengo curiosidad por ver que ha hecho Alierta estos meses


----------



## juanfer (5 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Seguramente ,sobre todo por España.Los ingresos de tef al igual que los de ibe estan bastante internacionalizados asi que si la tendencia no cambia el incremento de los ingresos de lat deberia compensar los de españa (ojo hablo de ingresos no de beneficio).Lo que me llama la atencion es que la parte alta de la cuenta de resultados durante estos dos ultimos años ha mejorado o sigue practicamente intacta (^ingresos^margen bruto (72%) toda la caida de su beneficio viene por la parte baja (operativo,neto).Tengo curiosidad por ver que ha hecho Alierta estos meses



TEF solo tiene monopolio en españa, que hace de reseller de todos los operadores. En los demas paises es un operador más. No esperes muchas sorpresas en el extrangero, su beneficio viene de España. 
Por eso incido en los usuarios de banda ancha que tiene monopolio en cambio en el 3g es un operador más.

Ademas tiene costes operativo de monopolio, con muchos directores generales, y todos subcontratado, con lo que el servicio de pena y costes operativos grandisimos.


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> TEF solo tiene monopolio en españa, que hace de reseller de todos los operadores. En los demas paises es un operador más. No esperes muchas sorpresas en el extrangero, su beneficio viene de España.
> Por eso incido en los usuarios de banda ancha que tiene monopolio en cambio en el 3g es un operador más.
> 
> Ademas tiene costes operativo de monopolio, con muchos directores generales, y todos subcontratado, con lo que el servicio de pena y costes operativos grandisimos.



Pues fuera sus ingresos no son malos al menos los 6 primeros meses.Veremos el miercoles. En lat tienen mas tarta de la que piensas


----------



## juanfer (5 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues fuera sus ingresos no son malos al menos los 6 primeros meses.Veremos el miercoles. En lat tienen mas tarta de la que piensas



Veremos igual estoy equivocado.


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2012)

Bme ha mejorado su pagina.	Si entrais en las fichas de cada valor en el historico se puede ver la "evolucion real de la capitalizacion".Para saber la evolucion de valores como el santander que han inundado el mercado de papel esta muy bien. Inditex ha pasado de 19000 mill en 2008 a 63000 mill en 2012


http://www.bolsamadrid.es/esp/aspx/Empresas/FichaValor.aspx?ISIN=ES0148396015


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Veremos igual estoy equivocado.



Con el beneficio neto si que se van a dar una buena torta :banghead:


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2012)

http://www.bolsamadrid.es/esp/aspx/Mercados/Precios.aspx?indice=ESI100000000


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues fuera sus ingresos no son malos al menos los 6 primeros meses.Veremos el miercoles. En lat tienen mas tarta de la que piensas



.
TEF está en precios de noviembre de 1.999, se dice pronto.

Por comparar dinosaurios, el periódico ABC costaba entonces 0.9 y ahora 1.3 (quién compre prensa papel, que yo ya no conozco a nadie, ni octogenarios)

Corresponde exactamente al +45% de ipc desde entonces. TEF debería cotizar sobre 14-15 siimplemente para haber mantenido su valor real. Puede que esté cotizando barata o puede que sencillamente esté en vías de extinción.

Lo de Movistar Fusión puede haber sido su última oportunidad de reinventarse, y no parece que hayan roto el mercado como pretendían.

Hoy por hoy lo único que se ve es que son caros y malos. Mal asunto a l/p.


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> TEF solo tiene monopolio en españa, que hace de reseller de todos los operadores. En los demas paises es un operador más. No esperes muchas sorpresas en el extrangero, su beneficio viene de España.
> Por eso incido en los usuarios de banda ancha que tiene monopolio en cambio en el 3g es un operador más.
> 
> Ademas tiene costes operativo de monopolio, con muchos directores generales, y todos subcontratado, con lo que el servicio de pena y costes operativos grandisimos.



Hasta donde yo se Jazztel y Ono si tienen infraestructuras propias de banda ancha.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hasta donde yo se Jazztel y Ono si tienen infraestructuras propias de banda ancha.



.
EN algunas zonas si, pero en otras muchas siguen dependiendo de TEF (incluso dentro de Madrid capital, cosa que yo no me esperaba y me ocurrió con Jazztel)


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2012)

que linda sesion :baba:


----------



## donpepito (5 Nov 2012)

Buenos días.

JAZZ y movistar tienen J/V para ADSL.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2012)

vamos ibex de mi vida :baba:

no hay piedad para los larguistas :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Nov 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> *TEF está en precios de noviembre de 1.999, se dice pronto.*
> 
> Por comparar dinosaurios, el periódico ABC costaba entonces 0.9 y ahora 1.3 (quién compre prensa papel, que yo ya no conozco a nadie, ni octogenarios)
> ...



La cruda realidad , al margen de tanta cifra, y un torpedaco en la línea de flotación al sistema viejuno style de inversión (comprar y amorcillarlas hasta que me muera)

Y si no también se puede mirar Prisa, por ejemplo. Esta si que está caput.


----------



## juanfer (5 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hasta donde yo se Jazztel y Ono si tienen infraestructuras propias de banda ancha.



Solo en ciudades importantes. El resto tiene que pasar por TEF o un reseller.


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> TEF está en precios de noviembre de 1.999, se dice pronto.
> 
> Por comparar dinosaurios, el periódico ABC costaba entonces 0.9 y ahora 1.3 (quién compre prensa papel, que yo ya no conozco a nadie, ni octogenarios)
> ...



Pero es que sus ingresos ni de lejos son como los de 1999. A mi es lo que me sorprende, al margen de lo mal que lo estan pasando la cifra de negocio global sigue intacta. Los datos de España si que son preocupantes porque su cifra de negocio esta en caida libre.Una emp puede ganar mucho e incrementar sus beneficios pero como su cifra de negocio caiga en picado a lp termina desapareciendo. Tienen problemas y algunos de cierta importancia pero si ponen los medios a lp podrian solucionarlos.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pero es que sus ingresos ni de lejos son como los de 1999. A mi es lo que me sorprende, al margen de lo mal que lo estan pasando la cifra de negocio global sigue intacta. Los datos de España si que son preocupantes porque su cifra de negocio esta en caida libre.Una emp puede ganar mucho e incrementar sus beneficios pero como su cifra de negocio caiga en picado a lp termina desapareciendo. Tienen problemas y algunos de cierta importancia pero si ponen los medios a lp podrian solucionarlos.



.
TENGO curiosidad por ver como acaba el tema de Movistar Fusión, si invierten la tendencia reciente o si tienen que sacar corriendo Fusión II ... con una oferta de verdad rompedora.

Siguen teniendo mucha prepotencia, y con esta campaña se creían que iban a liquidar a la competencia, porque ellos lo valen.


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> TENGO curiosidad por ver como acaba el tema de Movistar Fusión, si invierten la tendencia reciente o si tienen que sacar corriendo Fusión II ... con una oferta de verdad rompedora.
> 
> Siguen teniendo mucha prepotencia, y con esta campaña se creían que iban a liquidar a la competencia, porque ellos lo valen.



La clave sera la campaña de navidad. Yo no espero grandes resultados en España al menos durante 2/3 años. Tef aun tiene capacidad y margen de maniobra para reinventarse, depende de ellos.


----------



## Raponchi (5 Nov 2012)

¿Alguien sabe que pasa con reyal urbis?

A las 12:00 de hoy subía casi un 100%.
Ahora sube un 53%.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Nov 2012)

Raponchi dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe que pasa con reyal urbis?
> 
> A las 12:00 de hoy subía casi un 100%.
> Ahora sube un 53%.



Pues que es un puto chicharro de mierda y está mas muerto que vivo. ::


----------



## tesorero (5 Nov 2012)

Raponchi dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe que pasa con reyal urbis?
> 
> A las 12:00 de hoy subía casi un 100%.
> Ahora sube un 53%.



puro chicharro especulativo, pienso yo.

Reyal está en quiebra. Está como bankia qe es una montaña rusa


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Nov 2012)

quien creeis que ganará las elecciones USA y como afectará a la bolsa?

yo creo:

Obama y baja la bolsa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Nov 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pues que es un puto chicharro de mierda y está mas muerto que vivo. ::



Está bien muerta, a veces revive en plan zombie, pero luego llega la cruda realidad y le mete una barra de acero por el ojete que le llega al cerebelo y la remata.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Nov 2012)

pirata, en mcp yo veo acumulación en la franja de 9,7 -11,7
tiene a tiro cerrar ese gap que dijo. a l/p (don pepito style) creo que la subida puede ser muy buena. un ultimo susto para terminar de absorber papel y cuando decidan, UP.

dios que owned me comeré...


----------



## paulistano (5 Nov 2012)

gana obama....la bolsa lateral


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2012)

no importa quien gane , la bolsa caera 

los 1475 del sp500 son el maximo en muchos años , se acabo el mercado alcista gringo :baba:


----------



## atman (5 Nov 2012)

Con cada dato que sale, el Ibex hace un nuevo mínimo diario, mientras el SP aguanta el tipo... debe de estar cerca el camión del dinero...


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Nov 2012)

ese 7800 es jodido, no?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ese 7800 es jodido, no?



ahi esta la alcista , pero esta ves se rompera o a lo mejor mañana lo saltan con un lindo gap :baba:


----------



## Le Truhan (5 Nov 2012)

Pues yo creo que gana Romney y la bolsa baja en cualquier escenario, los chutes del QE tendrán que acabar.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2012)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Pues yo creo que gana Romney y la bolsa baja en cualquier escenario, los chutes del QE tendrán que acabar.



el mercado alcista de los gringos en algun momento se tiene que acabar , servidor gracias a su conocimiento y humildad tiene claro que estamos en el punto mas alto y ahora to sera cuesta abajo :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2012)

TEF a puntito de activar el HCH :baba: :baba: :Baile:


----------



## atman (5 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> Con cada dato que sale, el Ibex hace un nuevo mínimo diario, mientras el SP aguanta el tipo... debe de estar cerca el camión del dinero...



"jefe, jefe,... que acaba de llegar un camión a la puerta, dice que viene de parte de un tal bernie "el barbas" ¿que hacemos?"


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Nov 2012)

A los guanos días.
Benditos puentes, estamos igual que a finales de octubre. ;-)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Nov 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> pirata, en *mcp *yo veo acumulación en la franja de 9,7 -11,7
> tiene a tiro cerrar ese gap que dijo. a l/p (don pepito style) creo que la subida puede ser muy buena. un ultimo susto para terminar de absorber papel y cuando decidan, UP.
> 
> dios que owned me comeré...



Viendo el volumen, tiene sentido lo que dice... IMHO.

¿Está dentro?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2012)

no habra piedad para los larguistas , quedaran sus cadaveres para alimento de los buitres :no:

gacelones encomiendense a san pandoro ::


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> TEF a puntito de activar el HCH :baba: :baba: :Baile:



Y lo divertido que sera la presentacion de resultados? Tengo marcado en el calendario con un rotulador rojo el miercoles por si acaso se me olvida ..quien sabe igual volvemos a oir alguna joyita del estilo


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-7wb9mDzsI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Viendo el volumen, tiene sentido lo que dice... IMHO.
> 
> ¿Está dentro?



el gacelerio esta pensando que en TEF estan acumulando ? :ouch: 

ojete candor esta en camino y tambien un owned ::


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Y lo divertido que sera la presentacion de resultados? Tengo marcado en el calendario con un rotulador rojo el miercoles por si acaso se me olvida ..quien sabe igual volvemos a oir alguna joyita del estilo
> 
> 
> Alierta dice que España es "solvente" - YouTube



sin verlo puedo saber que se trata de alierta y luego dicen que no tengo el conocimiento supremo :o


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Viendo el volumen, tiene sentido lo que dice... IMHO.
> 
> ¿Está dentro?



no estoy dentro. pero como dije que la veía buena compra sin especificar el porque, pues he decidido especificar lo que veo.

me satisface ver que no le desagrada mi análisis. el suyo muy acertado IMHO  por abajo no hay nada :cook:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el gacelerio esta pensando que en TEF estan acumulando ? :ouch:
> 
> ojete candor esta en camino y tambien un owned ::



haga el favor de leer los mensajes antes de incordiar. hablamos de molycorp.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Nov 2012)

Ale:


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ale:



Hombre molly malone de dublin....


http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molly_Malone


----------



## tesorero (5 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> quien creeis que ganará las elecciones USA y como afectará a la bolsa?
> 
> yo creo:
> 
> Obama y baja la bolsa



Opino igual, Obama y la bolsa baja. Tanto chute ya no puede ser, necesita una desintoxicación.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Nov 2012)

Miren lo que he encontrado.

Creo que riman Bertok y Janus.

[YOUTUBE]AARLRMgTKLY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Nov 2012)

Jo jo

Nvidia reduce el coste del secuenciador genético a menos de 1.000$ - Vandal.net

*Nvidia ha anunciado que gracias a sus GPU Tesla Life Technologies Corporation podrá reducir el coste de los secuenciadores genéticos en el futuro próximo a menos de 1.000 dólares, un progreso importante teniendo en cuenta que hace diez años su precio rondaba los mil millones de dólares.*


----------



## juanfer (5 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> quien creeis que ganará las elecciones USA y como afectará a la bolsa?
> 
> yo creo:
> 
> Obama y baja la bolsa



Da igual quien gane, la bolsa tiene que bajar si o si. La QE se habrá terminado.


----------



## atman (5 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo
> 
> Nvidia reduce el coste del secuenciador genético a menos de 1.000$ - Vandal.net
> 
> *Nvidia ha anunciado que gracias a sus GPU Tesla Life Technologies Corporation podrá reducir el coste de los secuenciadores genéticos en el futuro próximo a menos de 1.000 dólares, un progreso importante teniendo en cuenta que hace diez años su precio rondaba los mil millones de dólares.*



Dentro de otros diez años, costarán a euro la pieza. Los secuenciadores genéticos estarán incorporados en los sistemas de acceso y en los medios de pago. Un simple escupitajo será suficiente para acceder a las oficinas de hacienda o para pagar en el metro. Lo mismo con las multas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> Dentro de otros diez años, costarán a euro la pieza. Los secuenciadores genéticos estarán incorporados en los sistemas de acceso y en los medios de pago. Un simple escupitajo será suficiente para acceder a las oficinas de hacienda o para pagar en el metro.



¿Lo llevarán las lumis para efectuar el cobro? ::


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2012)

Por si al final no sale Obama...una pequeña reseña por Bernanke...cuantos cortos se habra pulido??


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uy7s_pGMdfI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Y lo divertido que sera la presentacion de resultados? Tengo marcado en el calendario con un rotulador rojo el miercoles por si acaso se me olvida ..quien sabe igual volvemos a oir alguna joyita del estilo
> 
> 
> Alierta dice que España es "solvente" - YouTube



mentirosete

en el fondo lo entiendo en este país en lugar de recompensar el éxito se hace compensaciones por latrocinio y al calor real mejor ::


----------



## atman (5 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> mentirosete
> 
> en el fondo lo entiendo en este país en lugar de recompensar el éxito se hace compensaciones por latrocinio y al calor real mejor ::



y lo que es peor, al que tiene éxito se le acusa de ser un vende-humo, o lo que es peor, un ladrón, por cobrar en función del valor del producto final. Véase el hilo sobre Adriá...


----------



## ferro1870 (5 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Viendo el volumen, tiene sentido lo que dice... IMHO.
> 
> ¿Está dentro?



Creo que el jueves saldremos de dudas con la publicación de resultados y quizá, con la puesta en marcha de la mina de Mountain Pass, puede empezar ya a notarse este hecho en su cuenta de resultados y así fuera, desde estos niveles, podría irse muy arriba.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Nov 2012)

ferro1870 dijo:


> Creo que el jueves saldremos de dudas con la publicación de resultados y quizá, con la puesta en marcha de la mina de Mountain Pass, puede empezar ya a notarse este hecho en su cuenta de resultados y así fuera, desde estos niveles, podría irse muy arriba.



O muy abajo... y ponerme mirando a cuenca :ouch:

Entonces de aquí al jueves toca mamoneo....


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> mentirosete
> 
> en el fondo lo entiendo en este país en lugar de recompensar el éxito se hace compensaciones por latrocinio y al calor real mejor ::



Esta claro que se ha pasado de optimista  Ahora donde si que tiene razon es que usa no esta tan bien como nos hacen creer.De momento esta reestructurando tef puede que le salga mal pero al menos ha hecho algo. Yo creo que tef no esta tan muerta como muchos creen al menos a 3 años vusta porque lo que es a un año sus perspectivas son pesimas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Nov 2012)

hoygan, no soy muy fanático del hip-hop, pero si a alguno le gusta, que oiga esto:

(Descarga Hip Hop) Recopilacion Hip Hop Antisistema (Revolucion-Hop 2011) ~ Grandeitosfera

En algunas letras se puede estar más o menos de acuerdo, pero esto no está mal.


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

El saldo del volumen del Ibex desde el pasado vencimiento sigue rondando muy cerca del mínimo que se hizo el 31 de octubre, desde el mínimo de ese día, en 1586 contratos cortos, no nos hemos movido. 

Si bajamos un poco el umbral para alumbrarnos un poco porque se ve poco movimiento, es decir que consideramos leoncio al que mete una operación de 50 o más contratos en vez de 100, el saldo mínimo se hizo el día 1 de noviembre y sería de 1921 contratos cortos, aunque hoy mismo a las 9 teníamos un saldo de 1798, pero era una venta.


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2012)

Por cierto, lean las verdades tal y como las cuenta Centeno, dan ganas de emigrar cuanto antes....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/361066-mayor-expolio-jamas-contado-rescates-y-banco-malo.html#post7599771


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> y lo que es peor, al que tiene éxito se le acusa de ser un vende-humo, o lo que es peor, un ladrón, por cobrar en función del valor del producto final. Véase el hilo sobre Adriá...



cierto, además si eres autónomo se presupone que eres "rico" aunque el proveedor (la administración entre otros) no te pague tus servicios y no sólo eso, estás obligado a pagar IVA aunque no cobres ::, "ya lo absorberás en margen " Guindos dixit

a eso lo llamo * compensación por confiscación, por adelantado y mútiple*


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, lean las verdades tal y como las cuenta Centeno, dan ganas de emigrar cuanto antes....
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/361066-mayor-expolio-jamas-contado-rescates-y-banco-malo.html#post7599771



es que sino emigrar corres el riesgo de acabar en el loquero ::


----------



## Mulder (5 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> cierto, además si eres autónomo se presupone que eres "rico" aunque el proveedor (la administración entre otros) no te pague tus servicios y no sólo eso, estás obligado a pagar IVA aunque no cobres ::, "ya lo absorberás en margen " Guindos dixit
> 
> a eso lo llamo * compensación por confiscación, por adelantado y mútiple*



Para lo de adelantado ya están las retenciones a cuenta...algo que no se da en ningún otro país (que yo sepa, de lo contrario infórmenme) pero que a los españoles nos parece de lo más normal. Se pagan los impuestos por adelantado y el 'estado benefactor' te los devolverá llenando de alegría a mucho indocumentados como burros que consiguen la zanahoria....

El sistema fiscal español no es infernal, es lo siguiente...


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2012)

Telefónica | Accionistas inversores | Información financiera y registros oficiales | Resultados trimestrales

Un vistazo a los resultados de los 6 primeros meses de Telefónica:

A nivel Global +0,3%




Por áreas en función de su cifra de negocio:

Donde ha subido:

Argentina +17,6%

Chile +9,3%

Peru +18,2%

Colombia +15,4%

Venezuela +41,4%

Centroamerica +23,3%

Ecuador +23,9%

Uruguay +9,6%

Alemania +4,7%

Donde ha bajado:

*Brasil -3,2%*....Parece que se esta desinflando

Mexico -3,9%

España -11,7%

Reino Unido -0,4%

Irlanda -15,9%

Rep Checa -6%


----------



## kemao2 (5 Nov 2012)

SI miramos los balances de casi cualquier multinacional española veremos que se repite siempre ese patrón. La mayoría del grueso del crecimiento se genera en Iberoamerica, mientras que España o las filiales europeas o no crecen o generan perdidas. 

EL futuro hoy por hoy de las empresas españolas está en Iberoamerica, tanto rollo con el Inglés como herramenta de trabajo y casi todas las fuentes de ingresos de las empresas vienen de paises hispanohablantes.

Hay que reducir costes aún mas para ser mas competitivos y poder seguir entrando en paises iberoamericanos de forma competitiva quitando cuota de mercado a otros empresas extranjeras.

Nuestro mercado común y que realmente es estrategico para nosotros y se olvida mas de la cuenta y nos reporta gran parte de los ingresos es Iberoamerica. 






ponzi dijo:


> Telefónica | Accionistas inversores | Información financiera y registros oficiales | Resultados trimestrales
> 
> Un vistazo a los resultados de los 6 primeros meses de Telefónica:
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (5 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, lean las verdades tal y como las cuenta Centeno, dan ganas de emigrar cuanto antes....
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/361066-mayor-expolio-jamas-contado-rescates-y-banco-malo.html#post7599771



La guadaña de Bertok tiene trabajo


----------



## bertok (5 Nov 2012)

Los larguistas morirán machacados

[YOUTUBE]VYH-z0qV74I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bublegum (5 Nov 2012)

Muy buenas,

Enhorabuena al recién llegado por conseguir el sueño humedo de cualquier burbujista, dar nombre al mensaje más activo del foro.
Como bien dices primo, todos queremos y deseamos guano, unos mas que otros, pero sabemos que es inevitable.
Aunque aqui las palomitas no saben igual, tengo preparada mi ración y los cuencos de arroz para despues de las navidades que van a dar la puntilla definitiva a este pais de seres de luz.
Buen dicho ese del callejon, pero mejor preguntarse, ¿quien demonios te ha dicho que te metas ahi?


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> SI miramos los balances de casi cualquier multinacional española veremos que se repite siempre ese patrón. La mayoría del grueso del crecimiento se genera en Iberoamerica, mientras que España o las filiales europeas o no crecen o generan perdidas.
> 
> EL futuro hoy por hoy de las empresas españolas está en Iberoamerica, tanto rollo con el Inglés como herramenta de trabajo y casi todas las fuentes de ingresos de las empresas vienen de paises hispanohablantes.
> 
> ...



Tef e ibe estan salvando los muebles gracias a Iberoamerica. Reducir costes es fundamental para ser competitivo.Al leer el informe me he quedado un poco sorprendido con el incremento salarial en Brasil, no quiero ni imaginarme lo que se debe estar cociendo alli.


----------



## kemao2 (5 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tef e ibe estan salvando los muebles gracias a Iberoamerica. Reducir costes es fundamental para ser competitivo.Al leer el informe me he quedado un poco sorprendido con el incremento salarial de algunos paises como Brasil, no quiero ni imaginarme lo que se debe estar cociendo alli.



Y SAN y BBVA igual. Todas las grandes empresas están salvando los muebles gracias a Iberoamerica. 

Este es el mercado estrategico que mas nos interesa a España como nación y a nuestras empresas para poder crecer. Hay que apostar e invertir aquí mas que en cualquier otro sitio, y se ve que empresas han invertido aquí y han salvado los muebles y las que no y se están hundiendo en el mercado local o europeo. Es mejor desinvertir en Europa e invertir en Iberoamerica para poder crecer.


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> Y SAN y BBVA igual. Todas las grandes empresas están salvando los muebles gracias a Iberoamerica.
> 
> Este es el mercado estrategico que mas nos interesa a España como nación y a nuestras empresas para poder crecer. Hay que apostar e invertir aquí mas que en cualquier otro sitio, y se ve que empresas han invertido aquí y han salvado los muebles y las que no y se están hundiendo en el mercado local o europeo. Es mejor desinvertir en Europa e invertir en Iberoamerica para poder crecer.



Tambien hay que diversificar. No puedes depender por completo de Iberoamerica.Esto va por ciclos cuando aqui estemos bien alli estaran mal.No puedes depender por completo de Argentina, Venezuela o Bolivia porque cuando menos te lo esperas te la lian como le paso a Repsol. Supongo que dentro de unos años les daran la razon y alguna indemnizacion veran


----------



## Le Truhan (5 Nov 2012)

los crecimientos en beneficios en Argentina y Venezuela puede debido a la naturaleza de esos gobiernos flor de un día.


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2012)

Interesante video de Bestinver....: Me acabo de enterar que tambien entraron en ibe este verano, ahora entiendo porque esta casi a 4 (min 20)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgAwZxlB37o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## juanfer (5 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tef e ibe estan salvando los muebles gracias a Iberoamerica. Reducir costes es fundamental para ser competitivo.Al leer el informe me he quedado un poco sorprendido con el incremento salarial en Brasil, no quiero ni imaginarme lo que se debe estar cociendo alli.



Ponzi mira esto de TEF:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...na-movil-35-mes-iva-permanencia-12-meses.html


----------



## tesorero (5 Nov 2012)

Bublegum dijo:


> Muy buenas,
> 
> Enhorabuena al recién llegado por conseguir el sueño humedo de cualquier burbujista, dar nombre al mensaje más activo del foro.
> Como bien dices primo, todos queremos y deseamos guano, unos mas que otros, pero sabemos que es inevitable.
> ...



En un callejón sin salida nadie se mete por gusto y si no pregúntaselo a los zipotecados ::. Cuando estás dentro ya sabes donde estás, y lo que hay que hacer es salir. Los callejones sin salida, encerronas, reversal y demás variantes están ocultos y hasta que no estás ya dentro no los ves. Una vez detectado el problema, aplicar la solución.

Guarda palomitas pa cuando llegue, que desde lejos se verá mejor el guano, porque esperemos que hasta allí no nos salpique.


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Ponzi mira esto de TEF:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...na-movil-35-mes-iva-permanencia-12-meses.html



Conozco la oferta y no me parece tan buena creo es mejor la de Tef. Quiero recalcar que tef no es un caso tan claro de inversion en valor a cp como he podido ver este verano en map,gas,rep o ibe.Tef a cp tiene serios problemas y no parece que vayan a tener facil solucion sin embargo a lp si que tiene en sus manos las herramientas para solucionarlos,por supuesto haciendo una autocritica importante de su modelo de negocio. No hay que despreciar a una emp con la diversificacion geografica o con margenes brutos superiores al 70% como presenta Tef (al menos mantenerla en el radar), sin embargo no hay que olvidarse de su excesivo nivel de endeudamiento (uno de los mas elevados del ibex) ni de los desafios que se le presentan en determinados paises. Si que creo que seria bueno que metiesen la cabeza en sudafrica e india e incrementasen su exposicion a China.


----------



## tesorero (6 Nov 2012)

Buenos días. 
Lo subo, que se nos va


----------



## paulistano (6 Nov 2012)

Buenos días....

Aquí un gacelo hasta los webs de la trinchera....hoy quería entrar si esto empezaba con "galp" a la baja para sacarme unos eurillos para el finde pero me da que no hay webs:no:

Escribí a un muy buen amigo de la ciudad que tanto gusta a Janus, su Nueva York querida...para tantearle a ver cómo estaba el tema laboral allí (maleta) y su respuesta fue que "Bueno, aquí en EE.UU. la economía es bastante mal también.":ouch:


En fin...aguantan los 7.800ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Nov 2012)

Vaya coñazo....

Jorl se mabía olvidao que tengo esto por ver aún!

<iframe src="http://widgets.ign.com/video/embed/content.html?url=http://www.ign.com/videos/2012/08/03/cockneys-vs-zombies-redband-trailer" width="468" height="263" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vaya coñazo....
> 
> Jorl se mabía olvidao que tengo esto por ver aún!
> 
> <iframe src="http://widgets.ign.com/video/embed/content.html?url=http://www.ign.com/videos/2012/08/03/cockneys-vs-zombies-redband-trailer" width="468" height="263" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Hay que verla. El trailer tiene buena pinta ::


----------



## atman (6 Nov 2012)

¿Alguien, a parte de Pollastre, está hoy poniendo fichas en la mesa?

Yo es que después de sacarle unos puntitos ayer... hoy creo que es un estupendo día para palomitas...


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> ¿Alguien, a parte de Pollastre, está hoy poniendo fichas en la mesa?
> 
> Yo es que después de sacarle unos puntitos ayer... hoy creo que es un estupendo día para palomitas...



Hoy es día de desconexión a la espera de la pelea del Nigga & White Pope


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> ¿Alguien, a parte de Pollastre, está hoy poniendo fichas en la mesa?
> 
> Yo es que después de sacarle unos puntitos ayer... hoy creo que es un estupendo día para palomitas...



.
YO si no veo el día claro antes de las 10:00 normalmente ya lo dejo correr. Hoy con más motivo.


----------



## grillo35 (6 Nov 2012)

Bublegum dijo:


> Muy buenas,
> 
> Enhorabuena al recién llegado por conseguir el sueño humedo de cualquier burbujista, dar nombre al mensaje más activo del foro.
> Como bien dices primo, todos queremos y deseamos guano, unos mas que otros, pero sabemos que es inevitable.
> ...




Pues mientras haya tanto guanismo por aqui veo dificil que "la madre de todas las correcciones " que todos esperais con tantas ganas se produzca, la verdad...:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Nov 2012)

buen dia!

costo arrancar por la mañana pero el movimiento esta siendo bueno en bund y dax.

el finde vi la ultima de oliver stone, esta bien para pasar un rato:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/dtzJe1JW06I" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## villares (6 Nov 2012)

Buenos dias,
Aqui les dejo unos graficos muy interesantes.
Compara la carrera de los presidentes USA a la reeleccion desde 1948. Se estudian tres variables muy interesantes.
In a nutshell, muestran como Obama lo tiene dificil para salir reelegido.
A su favor juega la tasa de desempleo, pero el GDP y, sobre todo, la renta familiar disponible, son una carga muy pesada.

Predicting re-elections: Follow the data | The Economist


----------



## paulistano (6 Nov 2012)

urgente...estoy en una oficina del bbva y estoy oyendo a la gestora hablar con un cliwnte por telefono....que empiezan lo del libreton y que las aspiradoras de ultima generacion que regalan se les estan acabandoooooo...corred, insensatossss

van sin cableeee

y ya de paso.....tirenme ese ibexxx


----------



## atman (6 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> urgente...estoy en una oficina del bbva y estoy oyendo a la gestora hablar con un cliwnte por telefono....que empiezan lo del libreton y que las aspiradoras de ultima generacion que regalan se les estan acabandoooooo...corred, insensatossss
> 
> van sin cableeee
> 
> y ya de paso.....tirenme ese ibexxx



Una aspiradora con tecnología Flux Capacitor...


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Nov 2012)

DIAS de mi vida hay..hay..hay...subidón, subidón... 

Ya tengo pal finde con la parienta


----------



## kemao2 (6 Nov 2012)

La bajada de la bolsa de ahora es debido a los malos datos desde Alemania, que adelantan un parón industrial y exportador. La buena noticia es la probable bajada de tipos del jueves. 


******************

Pedidos industriales de septiembre caen nada menos que un -3,3%, mucho peor de lo esperado que era una bajada de -0,5% y más que el mes anterior que fue -1,3%.

Poco a poco Alemania está siendo arrastrada por los efectos de su propia política de austeridad a toda costa.


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2012)

Dentro de ibe...Si no tengo iberdrolas siento que me falta algo

(He entrado a lp y con poca carga, esperare a futuras caídas para entrar mas fuerte), 

Mis motivos:




El capex esta mejorando cada trimestre, para los que no lo conozcan esta magnitud viene a significar que cada día cuesta menos renovar el negocio.




La caja en 9 meses casi se ha duplicado




Los intereses netos que paga por su deuda se están reduciendo.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Nov 2012)

Gracias por la info. Hemos hablado varias veces de IBE y yo te comenté que 3.5 me parecía un buen precio. Al final bajaron bastante más :: ::, compré más y creo que las tengo a 3.39 de precio medio  ya bien protegidas con sp. 

Me parece un buen sitio para ir posicionando una parte del dinero (a l/p), pero he de reconocer que con IBE hago cosas que no se me ocurre hacer con otros valores.







ponzi dijo:


> Dentro de ibe...Si no tengo iberdrolas siento que me falta algo
> 
> (He entrado a lp y con poca carga, esperare a futuras caídas para entrar mas fuerte),
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2012)

Pasito a pasito


Moody's mantiene el rating de Iberdrola y baja el de Endesa - elEconomista.es

Las ventas de coches eléctricos se triplican en octubre y las de híbridos crecen un 6,42% - Ecomotor.es


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Gracias por la info. Hemos hablado varias veces de IBE y yo te comenté que 3.5 me parecía un buen precio. Al final bajaron bastante más :: ::, compré más y creo que las tengo a 3.39 de precio medio  ya bien protegidas con sp.
> 
> Me parece un buen sitio para ir posicionando una parte del dinero (a l/p), pero he de reconocer que con IBE hago cosas que no se me ocurre hacer con otros valores.



Yo tenia dos paquetes uno a 3,3 y otro a 3. Me equivoque vendiéndolas cerca de 3,6, ahora están un 10% por encima, esta vez procurare no dejarme llevar
por la volatilidad del mercado . 
En dic o enero darán un dividendo de 0,146 (3,6%)


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo tenia dos paquetes uno a 3,3 y otro a 3. Me equivoque vendiéndolas cerca de 3,6, ahora están un 10% por encima, esta vez procurare no dejarme llevar
> por la volatilidad del mercado .
> En dic o enero darán un dividendo de 0,146 (3,6%)



.
El 3 de enero. En 2.012 habrá tenido un 8.12% de rentabilidad por dividendo. No lo van a poder mantener, pero incluso a la mitad prefiero tener una parte aquí mucho antes que en un IPF. El corralito cada vez lo veo más posible, pero no creo que te quiten acciones.


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2012)

Me andaria con mucho cuidado con cataluña. No me fio de Mas, esta jugando con fuego. No veo a la Caixa igual de segura que hace unos meses creo que todos estos avisos pueden descapitalizar a la entidad.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2012)

larguistas en acciones a medio-largo plazo , no es momento de posicionarse :ouch:

al ibex le queda mucho guano que recorrer :rolleye:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> larguistas en acciones a medio-largo plazo , no es momento de posicionarse :ouch:
> 
> al ibex le queda mucho guano que recorrer :rolleye:



.
NO te enteras jato, estoy hablando de una posi QUE YA EXISTE, que está ahora mismo con +16% (de 3.39 a 3.93), si quieres le sumas la rentabilidad por dividendos y está bien por encima del 20%. Con stop profit.

Cómo no lees nada más que tus propios post ni te enteras de que va la vaina, y luego vas de listo. 

Ventajas del mind trading, supongo, no hay que prestar atención a los detalles.

A ver si troleas un poquito más y te banean otra temporada, que no dices más que chorradas.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> NO te enteras jato, estoy hablando de una posi QUE YA EXISTE, que está ahora mismo con +16% (de 3.39 a 3.93), si quieres le sumas la rentabilidad por dividendos y está bien por encima del 20%. Con stop profit.
> 
> Cómo no lees nada más que tus propios post ni te enteras de que va la vaina, y luego vas de listo.
> ...



el que no te enteras eres tu , te lo voy a decir sin trolear y espero que lo entiendas porque sino te vas tus plusvis pronto seran minusvalias .

el ibex es bajista , eso quiere decir maximos y minimos decrecientes , si aprovechaste el rebote muy bien pero tambien debes saber cuando salirte porque despues del rebote toca alguna estructura de distribucion y luego un nuevo rally bajista para hacer nuevos minimos .

advertido quedas gacelon :no:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el que no te enteras eres tu , te lo voy a decir sin trolear y espero que lo entiendas porque sino te vas tus plusvis pronto seran minusvalias .
> 
> el ibex es bajista , eso quiere decir maximos y minimos decrecientes , si aprovechaste el rebote muy bien pero tambien debes saber cuando salirte porque despues del rebote toca alguna estructura de distribucion y luego un nuevo rally bajista para hacer nuevos minimos .
> 
> advertido quedas gacelon :no:





.
Vale, otro día nos explicas izquierda y derecha y arriba y abajo:








​


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Vale, otro día nos explicas izquierda y derecha y arriba y abajo:
> 
> 
> ...



tu falta de humildad sera tu ruina :: 

tu mismo :Aplauso:


----------



## Claca (6 Nov 2012)

Yo tendría mucho cuidado con IBE, en el mejor de los casos -que no es precisamente lo que espero-, se va a los 3,65 antes de continuar al alza. Esa visita es casi obligatoria, y por arriba no le queda ya recorrido.

IBERDROLA:







De momento, pinta muy mal en el medio plazo, y, como veis, está empezando a lateralizar abandonando el canal (lo cual suele ser la antesala de una corrección).


----------



## grillo35 (6 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el que no te enteras eres tu , te lo voy a decir sin trolear y espero que lo entiendas porque sino te vas tus plusvis pronto seran minusvalias .
> 
> el ibex es bajista , eso quiere decir maximos y minimos decrecientes , si aprovechaste el rebote muy bien pero tambien debes saber cuando salirte porque despues del rebote toca alguna estructura de distribucion y luego un nuevo rally bajista para hacer nuevos minimos .
> 
> advertido quedas gacelon :no:




Yo flipo con lo claro que teneis algunos los numeros de la loteria...:8:


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Nov 2012)




----------



## Claca (6 Nov 2012)

Y sobre IBE:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...012-santuario-de-gacelas-257.html#post7453370

Fijaos como ya a finales de septiembre en mi gráfico aparecía la resistencia y la consiguiente flechita de venta justo por encima de los 4 euros. Que llegados a este punto empecemos a relajarnos y a pensar en largo plazo es normal, porque es lo que el mercado quiere transmitirnos. Ahora la posibilidad de haber visto máximos en el valor es elevada y, en cualquier caso, todo sigue apuntando a que toca ir saliendo.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2012)

grillo35 dijo:


> Yo flipo con lo claro que teneis algunos los numeros de la loteria...:8:



cuando se posee el coñocimiento se ve todo muy claro y si el personal tuviese humildad sacaria mucho provecho de las CHORRADAS del gran MV :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Y sobre IBE:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...012-santuario-de-gacelas-257.html#post7453370
> 
> Fijaos como ya a finales de septiembre en mi gráfico aparecía la resistencia y la consiguiente flechita de venta justo por encima de los 4 euros. Que llegados a este punto empecemos a relajarnos y a pensar en largo plazo es normal, porque es lo que el mercado quiere transmitirnos. Ahora la posibilidad de haber visto máximos en el valor es elevada y, en cualquier caso, todo sigue apuntando a que toca ir saliendo.



Lo mio con esta compañia es una relacion de amor-odio.He entrado con un 20%-25% de lo que quiero tener a lp. Espero que al menos no rompa los minimos anteriores.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bO_6qxKJNrg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Y sobre IBE:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...012-santuario-de-gacelas-257.html#post7453370
> 
> Fijaos como ya a finales de septiembre en mi gráfico aparecía la resistencia y la consiguiente flechita de venta justo por encima de los 4 euros. Que llegados a este punto empecemos a relajarnos y a pensar en largo plazo es normal, porque es lo que el mercado quiere transmitirnos. Ahora la posibilidad de haber visto máximos en el valor es elevada y, en cualquier caso, todo sigue apuntando a que toca ir saliendo.



me alegra que el gacelerio vaya progresando en la busqueda del coñocimiento y todo gracias a la humildad :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2012)

Atentos a la cnmv, ya tenian que haber salido las posiciones cortas del viernes....cada dia trabajan menos


----------



## J-Z (6 Nov 2012)

Ponzi has entrado en IBE señal inequivoca que viene el guanazo, el jato va acertar esta vez ampliando su ratio de 1/10 a 2/10 :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (6 Nov 2012)

yo te himboco!!!

rompe los 7800 coño ya!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Nov 2012)

j-z dijo:


> ponzi has entrado en ibe señal inequivoca que viene el guanazo, el jato va acertar esta vez ampliando su ratio de 1/10 a 2/10 :aplauso:



1/10->2/20


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2012)

Gacelillas, dejadme paso


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo mio con esta compañia es una relacion de amor-odio.He entrado con un 20%-25% de lo que quiero tener a lp. Espero que al menos no rompa los minimos anteriores.
> 
> 
> Iberdrola instalará contadores inteligentes a todos sus clientes - YouTube



Hamijo, elige: hombre o bola ::


----------



## boquiman (6 Nov 2012)

*VAMOS COÑO!!!!!!!*

Ahora o nunca ibex cobarde... Tienes una hora para demostrarnos lo que sabes hacer...


----------



## atman (6 Nov 2012)

El mercado yankie, justo lo que temíamos, un sindios de mucho cuidado que puede salir por cualquier lado... yo esperaría otro intento de máximo y tal vez luego una buena caída... pero lo dicho, hoy es día de dedicarse a otras cosas... o arriesgarse a perder mucho dinero.


----------



## ferro1870 (6 Nov 2012)

Pués Janus estará hoy contento viendo a First y las carboneras


----------



## paulistano (6 Nov 2012)

EL QUE NO ESTArá contento es el Sr. Chinito viendo el pedazo anuncio de Mercedes que ha puesto calopez ahí fijo....


----------



## atman (6 Nov 2012)

¿sale en toda la web o solo en este hilo?? jajaja...


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Nov 2012)

no hay volumen, felicidades mariano por las posiciones cortas


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Nov 2012)

¿y ese peponian?


----------



## Janus (6 Nov 2012)

Hay que tener cuidado con First Solar. Parece la buena pero ni ha superado el nivel clave de resistencia ni lleva volumen concordante a la subida.


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> *VAMOS COÑO!!!!!!!*
> 
> Ahora o nunca ibex cobarde... Tienes una hora para demostrarnos lo que sabes hacer...



*Vaaaaaamos coño* ::


----------



## atman (6 Nov 2012)

es de padre desconocido... de momento...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Nov 2012)

...pues acaba de mandrilear a los cortos...


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2012)

Esta noche elecciones usanas y mañana ....

[YOUTUBE]dKeUH9pOMX0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (6 Nov 2012)

futuros ibexianos también arriba...acompañando.


----------



## atman (6 Nov 2012)

el dolar tambien acompaña... oro y pares arriba...


----------



## paulistano (6 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esta noche elecciones usanas y mañana ....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dKeUH9pOMX0[/YOUTUBE]



Bertok por dios que nos la sabemos de memoriaaaaaaa:XX::XX:


----------



## juanfer (6 Nov 2012)

El dax por encima de 7400, siguiente parada 7600.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2012)

putos gringos :ouch: 
y puto bertok siempre con la misma vaina :vomito:


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2012)

El SP parece que ha estado haciendo techo (demasiado imperfecto para mi gusto) y ha roto la DTA que le guiaba. Ahora parece que hace un pull back pero cuidado con el MACD a punto de cortarse al alza (TF diario).

Los niveles están muy claros (alza en 1460 y baja en 1400).

Circulen, entre ambos niveles es una lotería.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2012)

los gringos tienen un tesho pendejo , pero asi a hojo parece que el central de bollinger a parado el rebotito


----------



## atman (6 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Bertok por dios que nos la sabemos de memoriaaaaaaa:XX::XX:



Déjele, hombre... peores cosas hay que oir... 

Aunque que conste que yo no acabo de verle el punto, quiero decir el mérito, a lo que estos hacen... supongo que me falta conocimiento...


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2012)

Cómo sois, siempre queréis lo mismo ::

Ojo al movimiento del 42".

[YOUTUBE]6BmFyJaJcK0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (6 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cómo sois, siempre queréis lo mismo ::
> 
> Ojo al movimiento del 42".
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6BmFyJaJcK0[/YOUTUBE]




Y en el 6:57 PANDORO:Baile:

Espectacular video...para los que luego dicen que las que posan en Interviú salen con Photochop:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2012)

supero el central de bollinger pero mas arriba le esperaba la mm50


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2012)

Lo de hoy es irrelevante.

Mañana comienza la fiesta.


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo de hoy es irrelevante.
> 
> Mañana comienza la fiesta.



Mañana habrá fiesta pero no creo que sea el comienzo de la fiesta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Mañana habrá fiesta pero no creo que sea el comienzo de la fiesta.



Yo creo que se compran un ford fiesta. :|


----------



## atman (6 Nov 2012)

La mani-pulación es mani-fiesta.

Intento express de máximos, indecisión (cortita) y batacazo. Así es como tiene que ser y ahora por fín se van a dar las circunstancias... pero habría que extremar un poco más la subida... (a todo esto hay que añadirle un "creo yo").


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Mañana habrá fiesta pero no creo que sea el comienzo de la fiesta.



*Cuéntanos más, maestro*


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> La mani-pulación es mani-fiesta.
> 
> Intento express de máximos, indecisión (cortita) y batacazo. Así es como tiene que ser y ahora por fín se van a dar las circunstancias... pero habría que extremar un poco más la subida... (a todo esto hay que añadirle un "creo yo").



tambien tendria que añadir algo respecto de las cosas que ustec cree :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (6 Nov 2012)

Chavales, cómo anda la plata y las carboneras. Las solares también tirando pero ojo al volumen.

Huele a perspectivas inflacionarias en el medio plazo.


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Chavales, cómo anda la plata y las carboneras. Las solares también tirando pero ojo al volumen.
> 
> *Huele a perspectivas inflacionarias en el medio plazo*.



Es un tema de timing, de ésta salimos con una inflación galopante.

Tenlo seguro.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Nov 2012)

Todavía queda guano. Esto es sólo un calentón.


----------



## atman (6 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Chavales, cómo anda la plata y las carboneras. Las solares también tirando pero ojo al volumen.
> 
> Huele a *perspectivas inflacionarias *en el medio plazo.



Yo ya lo he repetido muchas veces, ahora hagámoslo todos juntos: 

*'la inflación 
es la solución'*​
No hay solución buena pero ésta no es TAN mala.

Edito: jeje, veo que todos lo tenemos claro...


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *Cuéntanos más, maestro*



Desde luego las cosas no pintan nada bien en este momento, desde el anterior vencimiento del Ibex hemos ido bajando hasta llegar a este principio de noviembre rondando el mínimo del saldo, sin embargo desde el día 1 la cosa ha cambiado, ya no seguimos escarbando el suelo, aunque tampoco remontamos con decisión, estamos como esperando a que pase algo y eso que debe pasar es lo que pasa hoy.

Siempre que hay elecciones se acaba bajando pero según el resultado se baja más o menos, si se mantiene el presidente anterior se baja menos y si hay cambio se baja más, algo lógico si tenemos en cuenta que nuevo gobierno significa revisión de contratos con el Estado, pero mantener el gobierno actual también puede significar una pequeña reestructuración o renovación, que se ha estado aplazando hasta tener las cosas claras.

Según esta página de apuestas ganará (desgraciadamente) Obama:

US Presidential Election 2012

Aunque Romney tampoco me cae simpático, yo quiero que gane Gary Johnson, pero no me hago ilusiones con ello.


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> Yo ya lo he repetido muchas veces, ahora hagámoslo todos juntos:
> 
> *'la inflación
> es la solución'*​
> No hay solución buena pero ésta no es TAN mala.



Depende de la pasta que tengas y dónde la tengas ienso:


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Desde luego las cosas no pintan nada bien en este momento, desde el anterior vencimiento del Ibex hemos ido bajando hasta llegar a este principio de noviembre rondando el mínimo del saldo, sin embargo desde el día 1 la cosa ha cambiado, ya no seguimos escarbando el suelo, aunque tampoco remontamos con decisión, estamos como esperando a que pase algo y eso que debe pasar es lo que pasa hoy.
> 
> Siempre que hay elecciones se acaba bajando pero según el resultado se baja más o menos, si se mantiene el presidente anterior se baja menos y si hay cambio se baja más, algo lógico si tenemos en cuenta que nuevo gobierno significa revisión de contratos con el Estado, pero mantener el gobierno actual también puede significar una pequeña reestructuración o renovación, que se ha estado aplazando hasta tener las cosas claras.
> 
> ...



Por ahí he leido que van a hacer que el presidente que lleve a USa al guano sea un nigga


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> Yo ya lo he repetido muchas veces, ahora hagámoslo todos juntos:
> 
> *'la inflación
> es la solución'*​
> ...



Yo no estoy de acuerdo, lo que hay que hacer es *deflacionar* hasta conseguir niveles de precios que nos permitan la recuperación. Inflacionar es como dar droga a un toxicómano al que vemos como tras la resaca parece que vuelve a revivir y consideramos que se ha curado, cuando la realidad es que sigue colgado y haciendo una mala vida que le llevará al cementerio.


----------



## atman (6 Nov 2012)

...es que somos gente de mala vida, Sr. Mulder... y el síndrome de abstinencia, nos puede matar... o lo que es peor, les puede matar a ellos... y claro...


----------



## Mulder (6 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> ...es que somos gente de mala vida, Sr. Mulder... y el síndrome de abstinencia, nos puede matar... o lo que es peor, les puede matar a ellos... y claro...



La palabra 'ellos' es la auténtica clave, la palabra 'nosotros' desgraciadamente no lo es


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo, lo que hay que hacer es *deflacionar* hasta conseguir niveles de precios que nos permitan la recuperación. Inflacionar es como dar droga a un toxicómano al que vemos como tras la resaca parece que vuelve a revivir y consideramos que se ha curado, cuando la realidad es que sigue colgado y haciendo una mala vida que le llevará al cementerio.



Mulder, en la etapa alcista el exceso fue de tal calibre que es obvio que hay muhco que purgar / deflacionar todavía. Ese es el verdadero termómetro de la crisis.

Pero no dudes que cuando hayan termina de deflacionar, los próximos años nos van a obsequiar con una inflación de caballo.

Debiéramos preparanos ante el reto de sacar una rentabilidad por encima de la inflación.


----------



## atman (6 Nov 2012)

Me parece que es he estado un poco demasiado desconectado de las elecciones yankies... ¿el tea party se presenta al margen de los republicanos??? wop!


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Nov 2012)

janus
¿cuál sería el momento para entrar en ANR?
el volumen me parece un poquitín y el 9.89$ no lo toca ni a tiros


----------



## Janus (6 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo, lo que hay que hacer es *deflacionar* hasta conseguir niveles de precios que nos permitan la recuperación. Inflacionar es como dar droga a un toxicómano al que vemos como tras la resaca parece que vuelve a revivir y consideramos que se ha curado, cuando la realidad es que sigue colgado y haciendo una mala vida que le llevará al cementerio.



Es que estos hdp no van a hacer lo que deben y sí lo que les conviene a sus putas_deudas.


----------



## FranR (6 Nov 2012)

Mañana cuidado, sobre todo los guanistas....

Estoy más liado que la pata un romano..... perspectivas de 8xxx, "asín" que vigilen retaguardia.

Eso sí, parece ser una barrida para guanear a gusto.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mañana cuidado, sobre todo los guanistas....
> 
> Estoy más liado que la pata un romano..... perspectivas de 8xxx, "asín" que vigilen retaguardia.
> 
> Eso sí, parece ser una barrida para guanear a gusto.



Estoy de acuerdo

Lo mismo tardan un par de días, pero lo llevarán al guano otra vez...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2012)

pero que mas dara lo que piensen 5 o 20 gacelas , por el amor de lol :ouch:


----------



## FranR (6 Nov 2012)

Este no ha tenido bastante con un baneo? ...mirando por encima veo que ha venido igual o más pesado.


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Nov 2012)

Mi opinion, gana Obama, el mercado no lo tiene descontado y nos vamos de largo, por lo menos hasta el viernes.

Me parece que mañana tarde puede ser epico en las bolsas, y si el jueves Draghi se anima ni os cuento.


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Mi opinion, gana Obama, el mercado no lo tiene descontado y nos vamos de largo, por lo menos hasta el viernes.
> 
> Me parece que mañana tarde puede ser epico en las bolsas, y si el jueves Draghi se anima ni os cuento.



Hasta los 1460 del SP, no vale para nada.


----------



## juanfer (6 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero que mas dara lo que piensen 5 o 20 gacelas , por el amor de lol :ouch:



¿Jato sigues corto en el ibex?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Jato sigues corto en el ibex?



con tres cojones , lo que esta claro es que la alcista esta aguantando asi que esta ves si que voy a poner un stop , que sera los 17k


----------



## Janus (6 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> janus
> ¿cuál sería el momento para entrar en ANR?
> el volumen me parece un poquitín y el 9.89$ no lo toca ni a tiros




En 10 pero se asume que cualquier ligera corrección te llevará el stop por delante al menos que lo pongas muy ancho.

Me gusta más ahora Arch Coal pero ojo que está enfrentando la mm200 y ésta sigue siendo bajista.


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> con tres cojones , lo que esta claro es que la alcista esta aguantando asi que esta ves si que voy a poner un stop , que sera los 17k


----------



## Janus (6 Nov 2012)

Bertok le ha thankeado al Jato, infame!!!!!

El nivel está bajando .....


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bertok le ha thankeado al Jato, infame!!!!!
> 
> El nivel está bajando .....



¿quién tiene cojones en poner el SL en 17K?. ::

No tenéis platita, gacelones. :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2012)

y la alcista del ibex esta coincidiendo mas o menos con la clavicular de TEF :baba:


----------



## FranR (6 Nov 2012)

Jato ¿Te leíste los tags de tu baneo?....Vota por el mejor (El de la clavicular rota es mu bueno)

Ahora os cuento una "anécnota"


Pongo situación: Reunión con castuzo para tratar temas referentes a sus dificultades a endeudarse.

Situación: Administración relativamente grande, deuda sobre un 150% de su presupuesto anual, este año lograrán quedarse con ligero déficit, aunque dicen que lograran equilibrio (como si en su situación esa fuese buena noticia :.

En sus empresas públicas andan metidos en despidos de interinos y ahora en ERE´s, (esta situación incluida en su presupuesto "cero" :bla

Vale pues me dicen los buenos gestores estos: La situación es magnífica de nuestra admón. (claro por eso buscan financiación y están despidiendo como descosidos :XX......

Pos vale, para relajar la cosa empezamos a comentar la situación a nivel nacional... el mendas les dice, pues la verdad es que me he metido la pata con la petición formal de rescate por parte del Gobierno en estos meses pasados, y aquí viene la parte para quedarse con las patas colgando.

"Mariano está aguantando bien la situación, no va a pedir el rescate porque no hace falta, salimos del bache" :ouch:

Les digo, pero vamos a ver, estamos con financiación por encima del 5% y eso porque la compra, digamos que está supervisada y controlada por órganos supranacionales....

Gestores: No hay problema, no ves que se han cumplido los vencimientos de Septiembre y Octubre fácilmente?

Claro hamijos, pero eso supone que el año que viene pagaremos más de 42 mil millones en intereses :cook:

RESPUESTA: BUENO EL AÑO QUE VIENE QUEDA LEJOS, YA VEREMOS QUE HACEMOS  :XX:


P.D. Corran y no miren atrás.

En manos de quien estamos MY GODDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.D. 2 Hoy han hecho modificaciones de crédito para pagar la luz


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2012)

en 1428 lo an dejao :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en 1428 lo an dejao :fiufiu:



que bonito esta quedando el estocastico en diario maestro :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2012)

Dejo el informe en PDF

https://www.iberdrola.es/webibd/gc/prod/es/doc/folleto_3T12.pdf

En ibe se han incrementado los usuarios tanto en España , Reino unido , latinoamerica mientras que en usa se mantienen. 
Me ha llamado la atención que en todos los paises *menos en España y Reino Unido* Iberdrola ha sido capaz de incrementar el % de energía producida mas rapido que el de su capacidad instalada.

Un ejemplo

En el resto del mundo:

Produccion +20,1%

Capacidad + 9,4%

Por otro lado ha sido capaz de reducir en mas de 350 mill su activo y sin embargo ha incrementado su cifra de negocios en casi 2000 mill

:: Vaya afán recaudatorio que tiene Montoro

Valoración de medidas según
memoria económica ME/año
1. Impuesto del 6% a toda la generación:
a. Rég. Ordinario
b. Rég. Especial
A 572
B 688
2. Impuestos nucleares:
a. Generación residuos radioactivos
b. Almacenamiento de residuos
A 266
B 0
3. Canon generación hidráulica 304
4. Céntimo verde:
a. Al gas natural
b. Al carbón para generación eléctrica
c. Fuel oil y gasóleo para producción de
energía eléctrica
A 793-936
B 287
C 60
5. Sin primas a la producción renovable
con gas natural (termosolar)
60
6. Ingresos de subastas de CO2 450
7. Anualidades del déficit a Deuda Pública 2.200
TOTAL 5.680 - 5.823


----------



## Claca (6 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> DAX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAX alemán:







Hasta donde llegará, eso es lo de menos, lo que cuenta es que por ahora y mientras no haya giro, tiene margen por arriba, por eso es importante entender que por encima del soporte nos podemos llevar sopresas.

Un poco más de detalle:







La figura de giro en expansivo y a más corto plazo, una probable figura de continuidad alcista. La ubicación del precio en la zona de techo es importante, porque la fiabilidad de los objetivos disminuye y, más relevante aún, un hipotético fallo alcista añadiría fuerza bajista al giro posterior, cosa que habría que tener en cuenta una vez iniciada la senda del guano.

De momento seguimos en fase de construcción techil.


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Dejo el informe en PDF
> 
> https://www.iberdrola.es/webibd/gc/prod/es/doc/folleto_3T12.pdf
> 
> ...



Tienes el síndrome de estocolmo y vas a palmar mucha plata.

No se trata de los fundamentales de IBE, se trata del *apocalipsis en expaña*.

La caída de actividad que estamos viendo, se va a llevar por delante lo inimaginable.

Muchos tendrán que volver a la cueva y allí no hay bombillas --> no business para IBE.


----------



## diosmercado (6 Nov 2012)

Sigo viendo dificil un piñazo como dios manda con el control que existe ahora mismo. Veremos como viene la noche en usa, nada es mucho para aquella gentuza.

Saludos y a cuidarse.


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Sigo viendo dificil un piñazo como dios manda con el control que existe ahora mismo. Veremos como viene la noche en usa, nada es mucho para aquella gentuza.
> 
> Saludos y a cuidarse.



Hola hamijo. Cuídate.

Los usanos caerán.


----------



## diosmercado (6 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hola hamijo. Cuídate.
> 
> Los usanos caerán.



Pues el after esta siendo verde verdoso. Estan como meteoros, a ver que gap nos cascan mañana.


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Pues el after esta siendo verde verdoso. Estan como meteoros, a ver que gap nos cascan mañana.



Que les den por el culo. Más fuerte caerán.


----------



## juanfer (6 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿quién tiene cojones en poner el SL en 17K?. ::
> 
> No tenéis platita, gacelones. :XX::XX::XX::XX:



Depende a cuanto este el pipo. Pero sera un super mini-reducido- ibex a 0,01 centimos el pipo.


----------



## juanfer (6 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Jato ¿Te leíste los tags de tu baneo?....Vota por el mejor (El de la clavicular rota es mu bueno)
> 
> Ahora os cuento una "anécnota"
> 
> ...



Desgraciadamente estos HDPs gestionan servicios a veces esenciales para determinadas personas. 

Ya lo puse en un post el sabado, estamos abandonados a nuestra suerte. Caer enfermo puede ser letal.


----------



## juanfer (6 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> con tres cojones , lo que esta claro es que la alcista esta aguantando asi que esta ves si que voy a poner un stop , que sera los 17k



Hay que ser mas humilde y proteger el patrimonio con SL.


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Desgraciadamente estos HDPs gestionan servicios a veces esenciales para determinadas personas.
> 
> Ya lo puse en un post el sabado, estamos abandonados a nuestra suerte. *Caer enfermo puede ser letal*.



Esta crisis me ha valido para convencerme todavía más de que *dependemos de nosotros mismos*.

Vivimos en una sociedad que nos dice lo que tenemos que hacer, nos planifica nuestra vida con el objetivo de ser exclavos (o bien para comer o bien para aparentar).

El estado nos esquilma, a partir de ahí hay que plantearse alternativas.


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2012)

Cortito y espectacular. Justo para terminar y enganchar con punto pelota ::::::

Economía Directa 06-11-2012 Sareb el banco malo y el estancamiento de la economía japonesa en mp3 (06/11 a las 09:39:20) 45:15 1550389 - iVoox


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esta crisis me ha valido para convencerme todavía más de que *dependemos de nosotros mismos*.
> 
> Vivimos en una sociedad que nos dice lo que tenemos que hacer, nos planifica nuestra vida con el objetivo de ser exclavos (o bien para comer o bien para aparentar).
> 
> El estado nos esquilma, a partir de ahí hay que plantearse alternativas.



Lo de los impuestos en este pais es de escandalo. Ya no solo es que los suban es que hasta se los inventan y algunas rozan la ilegalidad. Hacienda debe estar mucho peor de lo que nos dicen.


----------



## juanfer (6 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Dejo el informe en PDF
> 
> https://www.iberdrola.es/webibd/gc/prod/es/doc/folleto_3T12.pdf
> 
> ...



Olvidate de contabilidades creativas y memorias para justificar sueldos de diretivos. El mercado les dara el valor que se merecen. Los tecnicos de Ibe me decian que no daban abasto a cortar lineas por impagos.


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Olvidate de contabilidades creativas y memorias para justificar sueldos de diretivos. El mercado les dara el valor que se merecen. Los tecnicos de Ibe me decian que no daban abasto a cortar lineas por impagos.



No se inventan nada. En españa su beneficio se ha desplomado y es logico. Ibe no es solo España de hecho cada dia importa.menos en su cuenta de resultados. Galan aqui invierte lo minimo de lo minimo


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tienes el síndrome de estocolmo y vas a palmar mucha plata.
> 
> No se trata de los fundamentales de IBE, se trata del *apocalipsis en expaña*.
> 
> ...



Yo no valoro ibe por su negocio en España, de hecho cada dia invierten menos en este pais cosa logica teniendo en cuenta que Montoro no para de subir los impuestos. Ibe es una emp muy eficiente , de hecho si en España no la machacarian tanto via primas e impuestos seria capaz de ofrecernos energia a precios muy competitivos. Para mi lo que tiene valor es su gran equipo creo que son grandes profesionales


----------



## villares (6 Nov 2012)

PPCC dixit
(05/11/2012 22:41) En la Bolsa, la postura "oficial" es que el doble suelo junio-julio es el definitivo. Sin embargo, el volumen no acompaña.


----------



## Janus (6 Nov 2012)

vendo-compro.


----------



## vermer (6 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ahora os cuento una "anécnota"
> 
> 
> Pongo situación: Reunión con castuzo para tratar temas referentes a sus dificultades a endeudarse
> ...




Efectivamente, ni te lo imaginas. No me tires de la lengua...


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2012)

Se acabo el ordago de Soria... Pensaba que podia jugar al mus de tu a tu contra ibe, pues se ha equivocado...Adios garoña ,con tanto impuesto es mas eficiente cerrada que abierta.Lo siento por sus trabajadores.


http://www.expansion.com/2012/11/06/empresas/energia/1352218832.html


----------



## tonuel (7 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> "Mariano está aguantando bien la situación, no va a pedir el rescate porque no hace falta, salimos del bache" :ouch:
> 
> Les digo, pero vamos a ver, estamos con *financiación por encima del 5% *y eso porque la compra, digamos que está supervisada y controlada por órganos supranacionales....
> 
> ...




La jugada está en que la deuda del estado se la están quedando casi toda los bancos españoles, cada vez tienen mayor porcentaje del total, a ellos les estamos pagando los intereses.

Así que mientras nos endeudan hasta las cejas a todos los españoles..... los bankitos patrios obtienen el dinero fresquito del BCE al 1%... y así al tran tran... poco a poco van recapitalizándose... la jugada con el diferencial es clarísima... 8:

Yo lo veo bien... si hay que pagar intereses... prefiero que sea en beneficio de mi amigo el Botas y no en el de nuestros eurosocios... 

Otro tema es el de guillotinar cabezas en la puerta del Congreso.... pero todo llegará... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## paulistano (7 Nov 2012)

No sé si por las elecciones....futuros ibex llegaron a estar subiendo 40 y pico puntos...ahora apenas suben 5 puntos.


mañana guano:cook:


----------



## Sivian (7 Nov 2012)

A ultra corto no lo se, pero a medio plazo lo veo bastante más abajo de donde está ahora mismo.

Análisis de mercado, geopolítica y empresarial: A las puertas de un mercado bajista?


----------



## atman (7 Nov 2012)

vermer dijo:


> Efectivamente, ni te lo imaginas. No me tires de la lengua...



usted tambien? Cristo bendito...

"Padre, yo tambien he pecado"
"¿De palabra, obra u omisión, hijo mío?"
"Por omisión, padre. Debí dar dos **tias al tipo..."


Pero yo creo que no es sólo que sean un poco bobos, es que tampoco quieren saber. Ellos están en su salsa... no les busques complicaciones y que dure lo que se pueda... lo demás ya se arreglará y si no se arregla pues... ¿cómo no se va a arreglar?


----------



## atman (7 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No sé si por las elecciones....futuros ibex llegaron a estar subiendo 40 y pico puntos...ahora apenas suben 5 puntos.
> 
> 
> mañana guano:cook:



Los resultados que van saliendo están muy igualados... en cuanto uno de los dos sea claro vencedor (si es que lo es y no hay que volver a coger la lupa para revisar las papeletas) la cosa se animará de nuevo...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

bobama bobama :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2012)

Pandoro wins.


----------



## overdrive1979 (7 Nov 2012)

Día borrego optimista en ciernes, cualquiera escucha hoy los mass mierda. :S


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2012)

Nigga Black Hole !!!

The show must go on ...... to hell.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2012)

Romney dice que tiene preparado un discurso de victoria y ninguno de derrota


----------



## Lechu (7 Nov 2012)

Buenos dias







Telefónica ganó 3.455 millones de euros hasta septiembre, el 26,4% más - elEconomista.es


Moody's rebaja a 'bono basura' el rating de Arcelor por el deterioro del mercado del acero. El Comercio


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2012)

Ahora el barbas vivirá más féliz hasta su retiro...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

guanosos dias gacelones


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2012)

vermer dijo:


> Efectivamente, ni te lo imaginas. No me tires de la lengua...



Pero cuente onvre!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2012)

Telefónica ganó 3.455 millones de euros hasta septiembre, el 26,4% más - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira la que nos tenia preparada Tef.Mi olfato no andaba mal encaminado, hasta han superado mis previsiones.


----------



## diosmercado (7 Nov 2012)

Lo de telefonica es un owned del 15. Me parece que o mucho cambia la cosa o esto no va a bajar tan facil.

Sin mas ni mas, a esperar.


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

La trampa está servida........


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Lo de telefonica es un owned del 15. Me parece que o mucho cambia la cosa o esto no va a bajar tan facil.
> 
> Sin mas ni mas, a esperar.



pobre diosgacela , menudo owned te vas a comer :ouch:


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

Este tío no se cansa de hacer el ridículo?

Que barbaridad, aparece con los futuros en USA en rojo y al momento se giran para abrir con un 1% arriba, y sigue con el espectáculo de bufón del hilo.


Ha hecho un siyalodiciayoismo con owned anal de libro y sigue dando por el cinco. :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2012)

Respecto a TEF, yo me quedo con esto:

_La compañía redujo sus ingresos el 0,3% interanual, hasta los 46.519 millones de euros_


----------



## paulistano (7 Nov 2012)

Buenos días.

Poco volumen, no??

Mi web de bankinter dice que la última acción de bankinter fue negociada a las 9:04:

Edito....ahora se ha actualizado a las 9:20


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Respecto a TEF, yo me quedo con esto:
> 
> _La compañía redujo sus ingresos el 0,3% interanual, hasta los 46.519 millones de euros_



Eso es muy poco teniendo en cuenta la sangria de España,para final de año deberian remontarlo. Han sido capaces de ganar mas vendiendo menos vamos que han incrementado sus margenes netos y eficiencia. Cuando saque un ratejo me leo el informe


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso es muy poco teniendo en cuenta la sangria de España,para final de año deberian remontarlo. Han sido capaces de ganar mas vendiendo menos vamos que han incrementado sus margenes netos y eficiencia. Cuando saque un ratejo me leo el informe



Yo soy de Vomistar, aunque eso no quita que vea las matildes a 7


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso es muy poco teniendo en cuenta la sangria de España,para final de año deberian remontarlo. Han sido capaces de ganar mas vendiendo menos vamos que han incrementado sus margenes netos y eficiencia. Cuando saque un ratejo me leo el informe



Mire como ha sido la evolución de los ingresos, a ver si esto va a ser el inicio del fin. Y si tiene tiempo, calcule por favor cuanto serían los beneficios si hubiesen seguido dando el dividendo.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

estos tradels no ven mas alla del intradia :ouch:

tenemos un bonito gap en el eurostox :baba:


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Yo soy de Vomistar, aunque eso no quita que vea las matildes a 7



Hasta donde puede llegar no lo se. El mercado siempre se pasa de frenada tanto al alza como a la baja. Para el lp no parece tener un mal precio


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

Definitivamente.... ES TONTO!!!!!!

Pero criaturita, como puedes decir que no vemos más allá del intradía y hablas de un gap en intra.

Reportado por troll cansino.


No tengo el chichi pa ruidos....


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mire como ha sido la evolución de los ingresos, a ver si esto va a ser el inicio del fin. Y si tiene tiempo, calcule por favor cuanto serían los beneficios si hubiesen seguido dando el dividendo.



En cuanto tenga un rato lo miro,tengo curiosidad. Estos resultados son hasta sep y el div se solia dar en Noviembre asi que a priori no creo que les afecte.No se si podre esta noche o mñn. Hoy seguramente voy a estar a tope.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Definitivamente.... ES TONTO!!!!!!
> 
> Pero criaturita, como puedes decir que no vemos más allá del intradía y hablas de un gap en intra.
> 
> ...



calmese renacuajo arriega mucho gana poco y disfrute del guano :Baile:


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hasta donde puede llegar no lo se. El mercado siempre se pasa de frenada tanto al alza como a la baja. Para el lp no parece tener un mal precio



Aquí tienen la extraña manía de diluir a base de lanzar papel, ya veremos como y cuando lo hacen. Es la forma más sencilla de conseguir liquidez y jo_er al accionista. 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Definitivamente.... ES TONTO!!!!!!
> 
> Pero criaturita, como puedes decir que no vemos más allá del intradía y hablas de un gap en intra.
> 
> ...









¿¿¿¿Es usted Francisca????


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿Es usted Francisca????



Me he hecho una operación de hermafroditismo, para ser autosuficiente ::

P.D. No trate de ligar, que le veo venir.


----------



## atman (7 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Definitivamente.... ES TONTO!!!!!!
> 
> Pero criaturita, como puedes decir que no vemos más allá del intradía y hablas de un gap en intra.
> 
> ...



No se haga mala sangre, hombre. Es una mosca cojonera. Se le pone en el ignore y cuando vea que nadie le contesta ya se marchará... y si inunda el hilo, se le reporta.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

pobres gacelas , siempre siguiendo desesperadamente al precio y luego se quejan de que el mercado es mu malo o que esta manipulado :ouch:

señor franERRE si no tiene ni idea de analisis TECNICO mejor gastese la platita en cualquier otra cosa


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Aquí tienen la extraña manía de diluir a base de lanzar papel, ya veremos como y cuando lo hacen. Es la forma más sencilla de conseguir liquidez y jo_er al accionista. 8:



Que va tef no lo ha hecho, mad bien ha al reves desde 2008 ha reducido el papel del mercado a base de recompras de accs.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me he hecho una operación de hermafroditismo, para ser autosuficiente ::



Es usted un pionero/a del madmaxismo/a-lonchafinismo/a.::


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es usted un pionero/a del madmaxismo/a-lonchafinismo/a.::



Pionero o practicante ultraortodoxo? :cook:

Goooooooooooooood morning Burbuja!

[YOUTUBE]zFdINEExAWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es usted un pionero/a del madmaxismo/a-lonchafinismo/a.::



Como diría un hinjiniero como usted, es un circuito cerrado retroalimentado.


P.D. Esta conversación me trae a la mente un hamijo que me recuerda al jato, siempre decía.

"Yo soy bisexual, me gustan los hombres y los soldados"


----------



## diosmercado (7 Nov 2012)

Tremendo: La produccin industrial se hunde en septiembre un 11,7% y acumula 13 meses de cadas interanuales,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Tremendo: La produccin industrial se hunde en septiembre un 11,7% y acumula 13 meses de cadas interanuales,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com



Como verán son todo buenas noticias y tenemos una caída negativa de más de medio punto porcentual. :8:


----------



## diosmercado (7 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Como verán son todo buenas noticias y tenemos una caída negativa de más de medio punto porcentual. :8:



Hace tiempo que me he abstraido del paralelismo que existe. Vivo en el mundo real y por tanto esto es lo que me jode y envenena. Muchas veces no vemos mas alla de un palmo y lo llevamos todo a subidas o bajadas cuando en verdad nos va a perjudicar seriamente en la vida de a pie.


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Hace tiempo que me he abstraido del paralelismo que existe. Vivo en el mundo real y por tanto esto es lo que me *jode* y envenena. Muchas veces no vemos mas alla de *un palmo* y lo llevamos todo a *subidas* o bajadas cuando en verdad nos va a perjudicar seriamente en la vida de a pie.



La vida se puede resumir en las palabras en negrita, con eso y una cerveza yo soy feliz. 8:


----------



## diosmercado (7 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> La vida se puede resumir en las palabras en negrita, con eso y una cerveza yo soy feliz. 8:



Pues te deseo salud amigo, como te toque mala vida en ese aspecto vas a pasarlas mas que canutas ( de golpe y porrazo pagaras el 60% de la protesis que entre en tu cuerpo asi como tratamientos varios...). Lo dicho salud, que lo necesitaremos.

No hay que reducir la vida hasta ciertos niveles, a veces nos llevamos sorpresas (non gratas).


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

Se acaba el tiempo y no termina de tirar, ayer como dije esperaba esta subida a la apertura. Algo más pronunciada, pero hay demasiados factores en contra. Aguantaremos media hora más.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Yo soy de Vomistar, aunque eso no quita que vea las matildes a 7



Te reporto eh, te reporto.

Matildes a 20 ya.

Sr.Ponzi es Ud. el profeta deseado para alcanzar las matildes la cotizacion que merecen.

Sr.Alierta mamon sube la accion.


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Pues te deseo salud amigo, como te toque mala vida en ese aspecto vas a pasarlas mas que canutas ( de golpe y porrazo pagaras el 60% de la protesis que entre en tu cuerpo asi como tratamientos varios...). Lo dicho salud, que lo necesitaremos.
> 
> No hay que reducir la vida hasta ciertos niveles, a veces nos llevamos sorpresas (non gratas).



Vaya yo lo decía en un ambiente festivo y distendido, si nos ponemos serios pues claro que hay preocupaciones. Lo fundamental será cubrir necesidades básicas, que a este ritmo será complicado y ascender en la pirámide de Maslow a cotas más elevadas será un quimera en los tiempos que corren.

P.D. A veces me sorprendo de lo que puedo llegar a decir cuando me pongo serio. No me lo tengan en cuenta.


----------



## Crash (7 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Yo soy de Vomistar, aunque eso no quita que vea las matildes a 7



Yo también tengo Vomistar (móvil prepago). En una época en que recargaba en la gasolinera, estaba tan acostumbrado a pensar "Vomistar", que la chica me pregunta el operador y no me salía, decía "Vomi, vomi". Bueno tras unos cuantos intentos pude decirlo. :ouch:


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

Crash dijo:


> Yo también tengo Vomistar (móvil prepago). En una época en que recargaba en la gasolinera, estaba tan acostumbrado a pensar "Vomistar", que la chica me pregunta el operador y no me salía, decía "Vomi, vomi". Bueno tras unos cuantos intentos pude decirlo. :ouch:




Así no llevamos la cotización a 20 hamijo, contrate un fusión con imagenio y dos líneas móvil adicionales, o el chinito le reporta.


----------



## vermer (7 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero cuente onvre!!!!



Contaré algo por la noche para que reconfirméis que vuestros sueños guanosos más siniestros tienen su base bien sólida, que ahora está feo manchar el hilo. Hay pa elegir. De verdad que me entra dolor de cabeza al hablar de estos chorizos


----------



## Crash (7 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Así no llevamos la cotización a 20 hamijo, contrate un fusión con imagenio y dos líneas móvil adicionales, o el chinito le reporta.



Con mucho gusto. Tengo la central a 3km, una atenuación de más de 50dB y de los 3mb que llegan tengo que caparlos manualmente mediante firmware modificado del router a 1,2-5mb para no tener cortes cada 5 minutos (y esto no es una exageración).

A lo que el Servicio de Defensa del Cliente me responde: se joda. Y dos técnicos me comentan: pues el par de cobre no se va a cambiar. Pero no me quejo, aun así puedo descargar más de 250GB de classic pr0n al mes.


----------



## Mulder (7 Nov 2012)

A los buenos días!



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es usted un pionero/a del madmaxismo/a-lonchafinismo/a.::



Es más bien pionero del nuncafollismo onanista :XX:

....excepto cuando viene Pandoro, que ese no distingue a nadie y nos trata a todos de la misma forma.


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

vermer dijo:


> Contaré algo por la noche para que reconfirméis que vuestros sueños guanosos más siniestros tienen su base bien sólida, que ahora está feo manchar el hilo. Hay pa elegir. De verdad que me entra dolor de cabeza al hablar de estos chorizos



Espero con ansiedad su narración, aunque difícilmente me veré sorprendido ya que estoy acostumbrado a tratar con castuza.

Siempre tengo la duda, de si realmente se lo creen o se están quedando conmigo, es imposible saberlo. :cook:


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En mi tierra se le llama "amor propio" vamos consigomismo. :XX:


----------



## atman (7 Nov 2012)

El SP con nocturno ha subida excatamente hasta la MM200 en velas de 4 horas... mirando hacia atrás, cuando se ha rechazado esa media, las caídas han sido fuertes, menos en un caso, de caída moderada.

Yo tambien esperaba más, ya lo dije ayer, y de hecho aún espero un segundo impulso que sea el verdaderamente fallido... pero esas velas me susurran que sep pueden volver a perder antes de la apertura los 20 puntos que han subido...


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> El SP con nocturno ha subida excatamente hasta la MM200 en velas de 4 horas... mirando hacia atrás, cuando se ha rechazado esa media, las caídas han sido fuertes, menos en un caso, de caída moderada.
> 
> Yo tambien esperaba más, ya lo dije ayer, y de hecho aún espero un segundo impulso que sea el verdaderamente fallido... pero esas velas me susurran que sep pueden volver a perder antes de la apertura los 20 puntos que han subido...



A la espera de ese arreón andamos caballero....la señal de salida el leuro.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Espero con ansiedad su narración, aunque difícilmente me veré sorprendido ya que estoy acostumbrado a tratar con castuza.
> 
> Siempre tengo la duda, de si realmente se lo creen o se están quedando conmigo, es imposible saberlo. :cook:



.
Realmente se lo creen, eso es lo peligroso.


----------



## atman (7 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A la espera de ese arreón andamos caballero....la señal de salida el leuro.



Al euro y al oro tengo delante... veremos si puedo pillarlo... porque a estas alturas del año no voy a hacer prognotrading...


----------



## atman (7 Nov 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Realmente se lo creen, eso es lo peligroso.



Que no, que no... ni se lo creen, ni se lo dejan de creer... sencillamente, la inmensa mayoría de ellos NO lo saben. No saben de que hablan... pero asumen que ese rol es el que les toca, que es el apropiado y siempre tienen a alguien que les da la excusa o la frase fácil para salir...

Es "cultura de empresa"... pero cuando coges confianza con alguno, y se quita la máscara de político... como personas son perfectamente conscientes. Y para mí esto es lo más grave.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> Que no, que no... ni se lo creen, ni se lo dejan de creer... sencillamente, la inmensa mayoría de ellos NO lo saben. No saben de que hablan... pero asumen que ese rol es el que les toca, que es el apropiado y siempre tienen a alguien que les da la excusa o la frase fácil para salir...
> 
> Es "cultura de empresa"... pero cuando coges confianza con alguno, y se quita la máscara de político... como personas son perfectamente conscientes. Y para mí esto es lo más grave.



.
PUES a mi, a estas alturas, lo que más me llama la atención es la cantidad de gente, a todos los niveles, que sigue pensando que esto es una crisis como otras recientes, que enseguida se remontará, que hay buenas oportunidades para empepitarse, que no es para tanto ...

Claro que no están todo el día en el foro con la guadaña de bertok encima ... 

Lo peor de esta crisis no es lo que se ha hecho, siendo muy grave, sino lo que va a ocurrir por dejar de hacer, por inacción, por no querer reconocer la situación.


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

Ahí lo tenemos, a ver si cumple....


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mañana cuidado, sobre todo los guanistas....
> 
> Estoy más liado que la pata un romano..... perspectivas de 8xxx, "asín" que vigilen retaguardia.
> 
> Eso sí, parece ser una barrida para guanear a gusto.



Me hago un autoquote, que es como un acto onanista, pero picando teclado.



Me piro guaneros y recuerden. Si les soplan en la nuca, es porque les quieren arrimar la manduca.

Sean buenos.


----------



## atman (7 Nov 2012)

Lo que la gente tampoco acaba de entender ni de asimilar es que nuestros en su inmensa mayoría, de cuestiones socioeconómicas de mínimo calado no tienen ni zorra... y que a estas alturas de la peli, tampoco tienen intención alguna de aprender. Y que es peor, aquellos que algo saben... no lo usan!!! Porque no quieren o porque no les dejan... A parte de para pagar favores y enchufar algún que otro... ¿para qué se creen que quieren a tantos asesores? Es que la peña piensa que son asesores super-especializados para cosas concretísimas... y no... algún especialista de calado en Ti, por ejemplo, que yo conozca, hay... pero al final, no explotan todo lo que pueden sacarle a un tipo así... por puro desconocimiento... y porque al lado de los que les plantean actuaciones importantes, decisiones críticas, etc... hay una panda de palmeros y "relativistas" defendiendo su propio papel... a los que tambien escuchan...


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ahí lo tenemos, a ver si cumple....



pues no, su objetivo era........... 8036?


----------



## juanfer (7 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> con tres cojones , lo que esta claro es que la alcista esta aguantando asi que esta ves si que voy a poner un stop , que sera los 17k



¿Sigue corto?


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Sigue corto?



con tres cojones pezkeñin , despues de analizar los graficos y correlacionar indices servidor ve rally bajista , rally alcista , lateral y finalmente el BIG GUANO largamente esperado :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> con tres cojones pezkeñin , despues de analizar los graficos y correlacionar indices servidor ve rally bajista , rally alcista , lateral y finalmente el BIG GUANO largamente esperado :baba:



maestro deberia hacer caso a los ejpertoh sofisticados , ellos tienen sistemah IA , vamos que parece que controlan ienso:


----------



## kalemania (7 Nov 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Te reporto eh, te reporto.
> 
> Matildes a 20 ya.
> 
> ...



La verdad que cuesta dar un duro por ellas, pero alguna agencia sigue acumulando, y la clavaron en 2005-2007


----------



## tarrito (7 Nov 2012)

Bruselas rebaja sus previsiones: España caerá un 1,4% en 2013 e incumplirá el déficit - elEconomista.es

guuuu
guuuaaaaaaaaa ....

:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> Bruselas rebaja sus previsiones: España caerá un 1,4% en 2013 e incumplirá el déficit - elEconomista.es
> 
> guuuu
> guuuaaaaaaaaa ....
> ...



ioputas los bruseleros que listos son!
Eso se sabía viendo la cara de nuestros politicuchos en cualquier rueda de prensa...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

la falta de coñocimiento es manifiesta :ouch: 

por otro lado es el triste destino del gacelerio :: 

tradels sin humildad pasen a recoger su owned :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2012)

Alguien troleando ElEconomista 

Bruselas destroza la previsión oficial: España caerá el 1,4% en 2013 e incumplirá el déficit - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la falta de coñocimiento es manifiesta :ouch:
> 
> por otro lado es el triste destino del gacelerio ::
> 
> tradels sin humildad pasen a recoger su owned :no:



filosofia de calidad maestro :Aplauso:


----------



## Kenpachi (7 Nov 2012)

El Euro se va por el desagüe.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

ibex rompiendo la alcista :baba:

los que teneis FED en el guanerismo ahora recibireis vuestra recompensa :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

tradels cuando os queda por aprender :rolleye:


----------



## dj-mesa (7 Nov 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Nov 2012)

el bund en máximos de este vencimiento. menudo meneo le han metido.
la simetría entre bund y dax desde el día 24 octubre era sospechosa. los dos up. a ver si se termina de ajustar.


----------



## dj-mesa (7 Nov 2012)

**Los tribunales griegos afirman que recortar los salarios es inconstitucional.*

**"La crisis ya afecta a Alemania"

*España no cumplirá con el déficit ni en 2014: la CE avisa de nuevo al Gobierno*

**Fin de elecciones EE.UU*

AAAAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2012)

Salto el SL de molycorp....:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

no hay piedad para los larguistas :no:

gacelas sin humildad , servidor os advirtio , ahora quedaran sus cadaveres para alimento de los buitres ::


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Salto el SL de molycorp....:ouch:



invierta solo en indices gacelon :ouch:


----------



## Mulder (7 Nov 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Yo también dije ayer que hoy tendríamos fiesta y no hago onanismo foreril con mi siyalodeciayo! a todas horas ¿o es que tratas de vendernos algo?


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

mis bienamados ahora es el momento de quebrar el espiritu de los larguistas , no tengais piedad :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Yo también dije ayer que hoy tendríamos fiesta y no hago onanismo foreril con mi siyalodeciayo! a todas horas ¿o es que tratas de vendernos algo?



cursos de trading


----------



## Seren (7 Nov 2012)

Obama le ha dicho a Berni que ya puede dejar el mercado a su libre albedrío.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Yo también dije ayer que hoy tendríamos fiesta y no hago onanismo foreril con mi siyalodeciayo! a todas horas ¿o es que tratas de vendernos algo?


----------



## atman (7 Nov 2012)

Pensando un poco... Meneos de 20 puntos en el SP... ¿a cuanta gente le abrán saltado las costuras con ese gap de apertura? ¿y con la subida previa de ayer? 

Si no se han despiojado ya... deberían pensar en que a los que quedan... ya no se los quitan de encima... la cosa es por donde lo rompen... y los inversores de largo plazo... empiezan a decidir si siguen con su gestora, o para el año que viene hay que cambiar...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



ignorar al sabio , tipycal ejpanish :rolleye:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Salto el SL de molycorp....:ouch:



aunque ya supongo que las decisiones las toma ud. solo. no dejo de sentirme mal por que le saltase el SL.

moralmente siento que le debo una buena comida.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Nov 2012)

guano......


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Nov 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> moralmente siento que le debo una buena comida.



Al final el jato va a tener razón y en este hilo se están...... :X :cook:

Acabo de llegar y me he perdido 20 puntos de caída en el SP que estaban cantados :: Para que luego digan que en este país la educación no sale cara ::


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

mantened los cortos , el guano apenas esta comenzando , hoy rompimos la alcista que esta en los 7820 aprox .

mantened :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> guano......



ganas de cerrar cortos aumentando :


----------



## dj-mesa (7 Nov 2012)

A por los 1400


----------



## atman (7 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> *El SP con nocturno ha subida excatamente hasta la MM200 en velas de 4 horas... mirando hacia atrás, cuando se ha rechazado esa media, las caídas han sido fuertes, menos en un caso, de caída moderada.*
> 
> Yo tambien esperaba más, ya lo dije ayer, y de hecho aún espero un segundo impulso que sea el verdaderamente fallido... pero esas velas me susurran que sep pueden *volver a perder antes de la apertura los 20 puntos que han subido.*..



Dicho y hecho... :


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Al final el jato va a tener razón y en este hilo se están...... :X :cook:
> 
> Acabo de llegar y me he perdido 20 puntos de caída en el SP que estaban cantados :: Para que luego digan que en este país la educación no sale cara ::



seran destruidos por el fuego eterno :no:

hay mucho guano por recorrer pekeño padawano :baba:


----------



## ferro1870 (7 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Salto el SL de molycorp....:ouch:



A mi me lo vas ha decir, por lo menos esperaba a publicar resultados pero el que juega con fuego...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Al final el jato va a tener razón y en este hilo se están...... :X :cook:
> 
> Acabo de llegar y me he perdido 20 puntos de caída en el SP que estaban cantados :: Para que luego digan que en este país la educación no sale cara ::



¿me esta llamando jato?


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (7 Nov 2012)

TODAS LAS BOLSAS DE EUROPA Y EEUU APUNTO DE BAJAR MAS DE UN 2%.

Bolsa: mercados, cotizaciones, foros y noticias, Ibex 35

COMO LOS "VIEJOS" TIEMPOS.

Lo mejor son las justificaciones....es que igual no llegan al acuerdo democratas y republicanos de poder endeudarse mas (subir el techo de deuda) en EEUU.

Por otro lado el problema de europa es que se sigan endeudandose (unos con intereses negativos y otros pagando lo de dios es cristo).

Mariano para terminar de rematarlo lo que debes hacer es una nueva Reforma Laboral con despido GRATIS.... para crear empleo.

El MUNDO ESTA MUY LOCO.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en 1428 lo an dejao :fiufiu:





atman dijo:


> Dicho y hecho... :



no le sobra razon


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Nov 2012)

increible mi etf inverso por fin está en verde.... ahora a ver si me dejan venderlo.
por lo visto el otro dia fuy un error de la plataforma, pero ahora ya me dan la oportunidad de venderlo. Pues ahora lo aguanto un poco mas, aunque un 1.5% de beneficio ya me pesa y eso que hace unos dias estaba con un -6%


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> increible mi etf inverso por fin está en verde.... ahora a ver si me dejan venderlo.
> por lo visto el otro dia fuy un error de la plataforma, pero ahora ya me dan la oportunidad de venderlo. Pues ahora lo aguanto un poco mas, aunque un 1.5% de beneficio ya me pesa y eso que hace unos dias estaba con un -6%



no me sea gacela señor langaro , acabamos de romper la alcista , el guano acaba de comenzar


----------



## dj-mesa (7 Nov 2012)

UHHHH... estas elecciones puede que también pasen a la historia (a los estadounidenses les gusta estas cosas)... a ver si rompemos los 1400 del SP500. Después de ganar las elecciones... "Que salga toda la mierda a relucir cuanto antes"


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Nov 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ¿me esta llamando jato?



no....., julandrón ::


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pues no, su objetivo era........... 8036?



Mi objetivo como puse era 8xxx, pelaos y luego guarrazo, por la mañana pese al gap de apertura muy verde se veía sin fuerza, al final a 8x puntos de cumplir.

Por el método de pito pito me enganché a Spirax-Sarco, que no se lo que es, pero su subida matinal y su gráfico decían giro brusco abajo.

Ahí vamos.

Veamos si no nos hacen la jugarreta y ahora cumplimos la primera parte del trimestre.

P.D. Reporten sin rubor.....

Un nuevo día de troleo aguantando en contra al Ibex y cuando se gira, cosa que se veía por casi todos, empieza con su incansable canción. :ouch:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> no....., julandrón ::



si tiene algo que decir, digalo claro. sino, es igual, como no me entero de la pelicula, mejor lo dejo ahi.

pero sea lo que sea, ambas acepciones de esa palabra son despectivas, así que intente no faltar al respeto, mas cuando no se lo han faltado a usted.


----------



## J-Z (7 Nov 2012)

Ya está aquí ya llegó pandoro regresó.

A ver si traspasa el 7600 si no otro fake.

El indicador ponzi compra IBE se vuelve a mostrar fiable ::


----------



## ferro1870 (7 Nov 2012)

Como aguantan las First, parece que la elección de Obama y sus planes para las renovables las están sentando bien. Las carboneras las veo muy negras..


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> P.D. *Reporten sin rubor*.....
> 
> Un nuevo día de troleo aguantando en contra al Ibex y cuando se gira, cosa que se veía por casi todos, empieza con su incansable canción. :ouch:



Cuenta con ello...


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aprendereis a ser humildes :no:



A ver ¿Qué parte no entiendes?....

Ayer noche, dije subida engañosa (me he pasado en los datos, pero estando fuera de casa y sin datos, creo que aceptable) y luego guanazo.

Creo que bastante mas acertado que tu cansino y repetitivo troleo.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A ver ¿Qué parte no entiendes?....
> 
> Ayer noche, dije subida engañosa (me he pasado en los datos, pero estando fuera de casa y sin datos, creo que aceptable) y luego guanazo.
> 
> Creo que bastante mas acertado que tu cansino y repetitivo troleo.



no alimentes al troll :ouch:


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no alimentes al troll :ouch:



Tranqui, en cuanto entren tres reportes mas tienes que volver a usar el multinick. ::


----------



## atman (7 Nov 2012)

Si perdemos los mínimos de octubre en 1398 me quedo sin referencias por abajo... lo único la M200 en diario, en 1380...
Papá, tengo miedo...


----------



## Mulder (7 Nov 2012)

El jato llega al extremo de autoreportarse el solito, nunca había visto tamaña bipolaridad en un foro :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> aunque ya supongo que las decisiones las toma ud. solo. no dejo de sentirme mal por que le saltase el SL.
> 
> moralmente siento que *le debo una buena comida*.



Naaaaaaa, no tenía mala pinta. Me pudo el ansia. 


ferro1870 dijo:


> A mi me lo vas ha decir, por lo menos esperaba a publicar resultados pero el que juega con fuego...



Pues se quema un poco . Nada grave.


La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> si tiene algo que decir, digalo claro. sino, es igual, como no me entero de la pelicula, mejor lo dejo ahi.



Vea lo resaltado en negrita. El sr. Reve ha venido de sus 2min de gimnasio salidorro perdío. ::


----------



## J-Z (7 Nov 2012)

Jato modera tu entusiasmo hdp, no te autoquotees y trolea más suave _ya tu sabe_ ::


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> Si perdemos los mínimos de octubre en 1398 me quedo sin referencias por abajo... lo único la M200 en diario, en 1380...
> Papá, tengo miedo...



el sp500 a sido llevado a maximos para que bobama fuese reelegido , eso lo sabe hasta la mas tonta de las gacelas , ahora toca guanear de lo lindo :baba:


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> Si perdemos los mínimos de octubre en 1398 me quedo sin referencias por abajo... lo único la M200 en diario, en 1380...
> Papá, tengo miedo...



A finales de octubre, no recuerdo el día, dejé una referencia del SP a 1385,5. Así que no le discuto nada....


----------



## Mulder (7 Nov 2012)

Yo desde las 15:30 veo que a los leoncios del Ibex no les da la gana de soltar, aunque el volumen de hoy es de risa, en el Stoxx tres cuartos de lo mismo, así que tengan cuidado con un posible peponian...

A no ser que de repente les de por meter volumen vendedor, claro...


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Nov 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Mi opinion, gana Obama, el mercado no lo tiene descontado y nos vamos de largo, por lo menos hasta el viernes.
> 
> Me parece que mañana tarde puede ser epico en las bolsas, y si el jueves Draghi se anima ni os cuento.



Ufff, este tio como adivino no tiene precio.


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo desde las 15:30 veo que a los leoncios del Ibex no les da la gana de soltar, aunque el volumen de hoy es de risa, en el Stoxx tres cuartos de lo mismo, así que tengan cuidado con un posible peponian...
> 
> A no ser que de repente les de por meter volumen vendedor, claro...



Un último hachazo pepón sería demoledor, maestro.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> Si perdemos los mínimos de octubre en 1398 me quedo sin referencias por abajo... lo único la M200 en diario, en *1380*...
> Papá, tengo miedo...



Pues eso.
.
.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo desde las 15:30 veo que a los leoncios del Ibex no les da la gana de soltar, aunque el volumen de hoy es de risa, en el Stoxx tres cuartos de lo mismo, así que tengan cuidado con un posible peponian...
> 
> A no ser que de repente les de por meter volumen vendedor, claro...



Están coleccionando los mejores cromos, ahora que las gacelas los están lanzando por la ventana. 

Es una meneada de ciruelo en toda regla y dentro de poco veremos un lindo peponian, y hasta MM apareciendo por aquí.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Nov 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> si tiene algo que decir, digalo claro. sino, es igual, como no me entero de la pelicula, mejor lo dejo ahi.
> 
> pero sea lo que sea, ambas acepciones de esa palabra son despectivas, así que intente no faltar al respeto, mas cuando no se lo han faltado a usted.



No se enfade, era una broma!!!! :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2012)

Puag

que cagalera !!!


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Están coleccionando los mejores cromos, ahora que las gacelas los están lanzando por la ventana.
> 
> Es una meneada de ciruelo en toda regla y dentro de poco veremos un lindo peponian, y hasta MM apareciendo por aquí.



mode ironic espero :fiufiu:

dentro de un rato subira dos graficos sencillitos y se vera que el guano a llegado 

gacela en pepitoria .


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2012)

*Me incorporo*


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Naaaaaaa, no tenía mala pinta. Me pudo el ansia.
> 
> Pues se quema un poco . Nada grave.
> 
> ...



En una hora voy a ver niñas.... digo al gimnasio, ahora venía de hacer francés (sin comer nada :cook. Estoy con el infojobs y el linkedin, madre mía que tortura 

Hace falta escribir un libro para apuntarse a una oferta de trabajo:
-Describe los sistemas de control presupuestario y de costes que has utilizado (indicar sobre el más sofisticado).
-¿Has utilizado cuadros de mando? Describe los indicadores utilizados y el porqué de los más relevantes.
-¿Has participado en equipos de proyecto para la mejora de procesos y organización? Describe los proyectos, objetivos y dedicación de los más relevantes.
-¿Qué tipos de análisis de proyectos y apoyo a la toma de decisiones has realizado? Indicar ejemplos destacados.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No se enfade, era una broma!!!! :rolleye:



me costo, pero el pirata y la negrita me lo aclararon.

con este emoticono  me hubiese quedado mas claro.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Nov 2012)

El DAX purgando los pecados de las dos últimas semanas.

Es el índice más cerdo y manipulado del mundo, mucho más que el SP. Ahí tiene razón el jato, por lo menos en el Ibex hay algo de pelea, los últimos meses en DAX y SP han sido tristes, de pena, sabiendo todo el mundo cómo y dónde se iba a dar la vuelta para arriba una y otra vez sin remedio ninguno.

Pero últimamente el DAX (ya con el SP "flotando libre") volviendo a llegar a 7450 en dos ocasiones ha sido de espanto.

Y sigue estando mucho más chulito el DAX que el SP ahora mismo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2012)

Coño 76xx, y yo con estos pelos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Nov 2012)

Vaya sell off. Están disparando al pato guanoso.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El DAX purgando los pecados de las dos últimas semanas.
> 
> Es el índice más cerdo y manipulado del mundo, mucho más que el SP. Ahí tiene razón el jato, por lo menos en el Ibex hay algo de pelea, los últimos meses en DAX y SP han sido tristes, de pena, *sabiendo todo el mundo cómo y dónde se iba a dar la vuelta para arriba una y otra vez sin remedio ninguno.*
> 
> ...



Eso es porque leoncios hay pocos entonces...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2012)

Mamoneo hasta los 1400 el resto de la sesión y cierre guanoso.

Fin del libro de hoy....y gol de Señor


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Nov 2012)

¿Que estáis tocando?......TOMA MORENO

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pIgtsNU0x3A?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pIgtsNU0x3A?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2012)

Pepe Luí está nervioso...

*Apple, aumentan los problemas* [Imprimir]	


La bajada de hoy ya es superior al 3% y alcanza los $562.31, haciendo que tenga un descenso del 20% desde los máximos históricos de los $700.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Nov 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Eso es porque leoncios hay pocos entonces...



En el DAX solo hay un leoncio, se llama Draghi.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> para empezar " jato " es casa en jerga peruana y segundo no alimente al troll por el amor de lol :ouch:



O te callas el resto del día o pongo en el hilo tu dirección de facebook.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Nov 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> O te callas el resto del día o pongo en el hilo tu dirección de facebook.



Pleeeeeeeease


----------



## Kujire (7 Nov 2012)

:cook:SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL:cook:​
::::::

Corred insensatos!!

Aprovecho para saludar


----------



## Antiparras (7 Nov 2012)

mi no entender, ¿los usanos están bajando el precio del brent a todo meter para llenar a tope los depósitos de la quinta flota a precio de saldo?


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

cerrados cortos 7930-7640 :baba:


----------



## Mulder (7 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pepe Luí está nervioso...
> 
> *Apple, aumentan los problemas* [Imprimir]
> 
> ...



Que Apple baje en la precampaña de navidad es un síntoma inequívoco del gran guano que tendremos el año que viene.


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

Espero que por equivocación no hayas pinchado un me gusta en un comentario....así todo el mundo conoce tu facebook.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Que Apple baje en la precampaña de navidad es un síntoma inequívoco del gran guano que tendremos el año que viene.



Está en el top 5 de acciones de guaneo intenso.


----------



## Mulder (7 Nov 2012)

Kujire dijo:


> :cook:SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
> SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
> SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
> SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
> ...



Señorita Kujire, ya era hora de que se dignara a dar señales de vida!


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Nov 2012)

pepitoria, desde que me quité la coraza no me ha ido tan mal, con mi nuevo avatar....
a ver si salgo del etf mañana y me pongo largo en TR (que llevaba un poco y voy perdiendo un -3%), y de nuevo la armadura.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pepitoria, desde que me quité la coraza no me ha ido tan mal, con mi nuevo avatar....
> a ver si salgo del etf mañana y me pongo largo en TR (que llevaba un poco y voy perdiendo un -3%), y de nuevo la armadura.



Eres un traidor


----------



## juanfer (7 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrados cortos 7930-7640 :baba:



Tengo que reconocer que estabas en lo cierto.


----------



## kemao2 (7 Nov 2012)

Ya era hora de hacer una visita.....






Kujire dijo:


> :cook:SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
> SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
> SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
> SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrados cortos 7930-7640 :baba:



que ojo tiene ustec maestro :Aplauso: 

en la robasta la estan subiendo pero bien


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Nov 2012)

aaaaaaaaagggggggggggggg en infomercados pone que el ibex ha caido solo un 0.17%, es cierto??????????????


----------



## Kujire (7 Nov 2012)

Hoy es el día de los dividendos :fiufiu:

después de como van a quedar algunas carteras :: ... va a ser lo único que tengan para regalo de Reyes :XX:

:8: ... vaya .. si en el Ibex ya no hay :8: :cook:

Veo cuentas destrozadas ... :vomito: no me creerían :bla:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2012)

Alicia Koplowitz sale de Telefónica, Iberdrola y Ferrovial y se refuerza en Repsol - elEconomista.es

Ha reducido en un 15,7% su exposición a la renta variable


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2012)

Kujire dijo:


> Hoy es el día de los dividendos :fiufiu:
> 
> después de como van a quedar algunas carteras :: ... va a ser lo único que tengan para regalo de Reyes :XX:
> 
> ...



¿Solo cuentas? ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Nov 2012)

estos hi...... casi me muero, me he empezado a marear, ya se ha vuelto a poner con un -2.28%, pero he sudado frio.....


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Nov 2012)

Al final fue en noviembre ::


----------



## Kujire (7 Nov 2012)

... los cocos cortos 50puntos en el Emini ... ::

preparados para "b"otar de veras :rolleye:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> de que vas payaso :vomito:
> 
> no tengo ni foto ahi :XX:



Eso de tener cuenta pero no poner foto está muy..., muy...no sé cómo decirlo...


MUY FEOOOOOOOO.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2012)

ujetedeh mismos gacelillas :fiufiu:




TEF al carajo , se activa el HCH :baba:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (7 Nov 2012)

No puedo resistirme a comentarlo aquí. Pregunta a los expertos del hilo ¿AMD se mantiene o la están manteniendo? Es que la vengo siguiendo desde hace tiempo y tengo ganitas de entrar, más aun desde que Janus dijo que estaba en ella.:rolleye:

Gracias por contestar.


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Nov 2012)

es posible que el Ibex haya subido hasta los 7826 a las 5:30????


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Nov 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Buscate una vida o por lo menos un marido chaval ::



No sigas, no te rebose la urmirdá.


----------



## juanfer (7 Nov 2012)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> No puedo resistirme a comentarlo aquí. Pregunta a los expertos del hilo ¿AMD se mantiene o la están manteniendo? Es que la vengo siguiendo desde hace tiempo y tengo ganitas de entrar, más aun desde que Janus dijo que estaba en ella.:rolleye:
> 
> Gracias por contestar.



Amd hace tiempo que esta fuera de mercado. Hace unos años estaban mal financieramente y vendieron sus fabricas de chips a samsung. Ahora solo les queda diseñar pero no tienen la retroalimentación que tiene Intel, ya que al no poder implementar. En los portatiles con tecnologia mobile hay una diferencia abismal, entre Intel y AMD. Los diseños los fabrica en la fabricas de Samsung. 

Yo personalmente no entraría a largo plazo pero a corto y medio plazo puede estar bien.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2012)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> No puedo resistirme a comentarlo aquí. Pregunta a los expertos del hilo ¿*AMD se mantiene o la están manteniendo*? Es que la vengo siguiendo desde hace tiempo y tengo ganitas de entrar, más aun desde que Janus dijo que estaba en ella.:rolleye:
> 
> Gracias por contestar.



Usted pregunta por la intención, y eso sólo lo sabe el primo de Bourne y su cuadrilla de búlgaros. Mire, ahora está tonteando con los 2$, pero en julio lo estaba con los 4$, haciendo un minisuelo como el que está haciendo ahora que luego se fockeo. Cualquiera sabe....


----------



## Janus (7 Nov 2012)

Obama jodió el carbón.


----------



## Janus (7 Nov 2012)

Apple en 523 es una buena oportunidad.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Nov 2012)

De las catacumbas del hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1524287-post31518.html


----------



## Janus (7 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted pregunta por la intención, y eso sólo lo sabe el primo de Bourne y su cuadrilla de búlgaros. Mire, ahora está tonteando con los 2$, pero en julio lo estaba con los 4$, haciendo un minisuelo como el que está haciendo ahora que luego se fockeo. Cualquiera sabe....



Si el mercado se pone bajista, AMD no aguanta.


----------



## Janus (7 Nov 2012)

Ahora mejor no tocar nada de nada.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (7 Nov 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> De las catacumbas del hilo:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1524287-post31518.html



Desde luego es para asustarse. Pero friamente son datos del 2009, osea hace 3 años, y desde luego estaba pensando en una entrada y salida rapida, nada a largo.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (7 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si el mercado se pone bajista, AMD no aguanta.



Pero sigues dentro? imagino que ya no...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2012)

Señores

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...gain-guanocalypse-now-vi-244.html#post7615266







_que mal perder tienen los del hilo ibex 35 , ahora no me dejan entrar 

*You have been removed from this discussion *_


----------



## Claca (7 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Señores
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...gain-guanocalypse-now-vi-244.html#post7615266
> 
> ...



A veces tenía gracia, pero últimamente sólo se dedicaba a repetirse como un loro esquizofrénico, a ver si se reinventa o deja de dar por el culo.


----------



## Rockatansky (7 Nov 2012)

Hoygan! Soy un profano en esto de la bolsa pero el Dow Jones está guaneando un poco demasiado, no?

Voy ya a por los latunes y la recortada?


----------



## jaialro (7 Nov 2012)

Ozu que ostia se esta pegando el Dow.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Nov 2012)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Desde luego es para asustarse. Pero friamente son datos del 2009, osea hace 3 años, y desde luego estaba pensando en una entrada y salida rapida, nada a largo.



Yo no doy consejos porque luego me da palo si alguien la caga por culpa mía pero tú mira dónde estaba el mercado en abril de 2009 con AMD en 2$ por acción y mira dónde está el mercado ahora y ahí sigue AMD en 2$ por acción.

La jugada de apostar por el rebotón y la resurrección ya no sería nueva, ya se hizo en 2009, no sé si recordáis lo que hablamos de las navieras, etc... por aquél entonces.

Ya han jugado la baza de vender activos estratégicos (no tenía ni idea), es decir, están quemando los vagones para que la caldera siga en marcha.

Ahora lo que se lleva es apostar por empresas que ya hayan reconocido que están quebradas, como Bankia ::

Es el nuevo modelo de inversión basado en la liquidez sin límites, hay que entrar con todo lo gordo después de que se acojan al chapter11. ::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2012)

Malísima pinta la de AMD a medio/largo plazo.


----------



## atman (7 Nov 2012)

un poco más de alegría en el rebote ya esperaba, ya...

Edito: ni que alguien estuviera esperando a cumplir mis deseos... diez minutos después, ahí está mi pequeña alegría... y parece que viene acompañada... 

¿rematamos entre ayer y hoy? ¿le metemos otro viaje de 20 puntos arriba? venga, vaaa... a cerrar el gap de apertura... 

Sería ya... ::


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Señores
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...gain-guanocalypse-now-vi-244.html#post7615266
> 
> ...




Pepitoria que te estoy vigilando


----------



## Janus (7 Nov 2012)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pero sigues dentro? imagino que ya no...



Stop en 1,98


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Nov 2012)

en el S&P damos al 1387 como punto de vuelta? q dicen sus mercedes? (en el caso de chinito, sus bmw  )

seria una autentica carniceria si mañana amanecemos con gap al alza....


----------



## kemao2 (7 Nov 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> en el S&P damos al 1387 como punto de vuelta? q dicen sus mercedes? (en el caso de chinito, sus bmw  )
> 
> seria una autentica carniceria si mañana amanecemos con gap al alza....



El 1º nivel de Fibonacci estaba en lo 1390 mas o menos y tal y como se dijo en el foro hace 2 semanas cuando puse un grafico de carpatos. Ese es el niveld e soporte donde ha rebotado y no lo va a perder de momento.....rebote en ese nivel y luego ya veremos.

La perdida de ese nivel traerías gran gantidad de guanito. :abajo:


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *Me incorporo*



no pasará nada hasta que el culibex pierda los 7.600.

En tal caso, tengo unos amigos que se incorporarán al mercado


----------



## Mulder (7 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> no pasará nada hasta que el culibex pierda los 7.600.
> 
> En tal caso, tengo unos amigos que se incorporarán al mercado



¿no son un tanto góticos? :XX:


----------



## atman (7 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> no pasará nada hasta que el culibex pierda los 7.600.
> 
> En tal caso, tengo unos amigos que se incorporarán al mercado



Bah! tanto chisme, tanto chisme... eso es que la tienen pequeña...
O peor aún, alguno de ellos no habla ¿no? ¿será para disimular que es un eunuco?

No sé ¿eh? que yo de tele poco, de cine nada y el gore y tal... es como el porno... mu cansino...


----------



## Janus (7 Nov 2012)

Ayer buen tono en el carbón y las solares pero sin volumen como alertábamos. Hoy hostiazo por si había dudas.

La vela de hoy es muy negativa. Han esperado a saludar al nigger con rojo.


----------



## atman (7 Nov 2012)

Se acuerdan de mis dos protegidas, McEwen y Mueller ?? Ahí no nos hemos enterado de este vete-y-ven...


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ayer buen tono en el carbón y las solares pero sin volumen como alertábamos. Hoy hostiazo por si había dudas.
> 
> La vela de hoy es muy negativa. Han esperado a saludar al nigger con rojo.



El próximo ciclo de caídas va a ser como no has visto nunca. 8:


----------



## WinstonSmith (7 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El próximo ciclo de caídas va a ser como no has visto nunca. 8:



Sr Bertok, que les pasa a los usanos?¿ 
El Dow está cayendo un 2%. ¿No gusta a los mercados la reelección de Obama?. ::


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2012)

WinstonSmith dijo:


> Sr Bertok, que les pasa a los usanos?¿
> El Dow está cayendo un 2%. ¿No gusta a los mercados la reelección de Obama?. ::



Obama proclama una serie de políticas.

Los republicanos le consideran como si fuera el mismísimo diablo suciata. Le van a extorsionar con el Abismo Fiscal hasta el último momento.

Creo que al final llegarán a un acuerdo pero la verdad es que está menos claro que nunca que así sea.

Vienen semanas muy tensas y los republicanos tienen la ocasión de oro para meter a la economía usana en una recesión de la que culparán la negro. 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2012)

Amos a ver.... ¿nadie ve los 1530 esepianos? Pá luego guanear de lo lindo hasta los


Spoiler



6xy


 :cook:


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Amos a ver.... ¿nadie ve los 1530 esepianos? Pá luego guanear de lo lindo hasta los
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



El horno ya está lleno.


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> no pasará nada hasta que el culibex pierda los 7.600.
> 
> En tal caso, tengo unos amigos que se incorporarán al mercado




Para reafirmar la importancia de la cifra de Bertok me autoquoteo un post de principios de octubre, días 11 y 15. Hoja de ruta a medio plazo.

"Iniciado por FranR 

11:04 (11592) rolacarb->yo espero rebote 
11:04 (27807) JK->no lo habra jejeje 
11:04 (27807) JK->rebotin 
11:04 (186) Fran->*si sobre los 7580 *
11:04 (186) Fran->para luego caer a 7200 


Vamos a ver si este *rebote pilla los 160-180* desde el soporte.

Ya sabéis...nivel pre infierno 7580 (c)"


Bien pues cumplimos el rebotín el mismo día 11 sobre los 7.570...rebote a los 8160 el 18 de octubre....y ahora toca romper los 7580 y la caída sería casi fulminante a los 7.200.

Veamos como se desarrolla, personalmente veo crucial esa nueva pérdida de los 7.600 :


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2012)

Huid gacelillas

[YOUTUBE]0D3kStpExoU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (7 Nov 2012)

vamos!, que le podemos llamar "Los Místicos 7580 de FranR (c)" 8:

hola Kujiiiiii !!!! :X :X :X


----------



## FranR (7 Nov 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> vamos!, que le podemos llamar "Los Místicos 7580 de FranR (c)" 8:
> 
> hola Kujiiiiii !!!! :X :X :X



Hoyga no se ría que realmente es una cifra que desde hace varios meses, ronda por mis papelajos, y en mis post para proyecciones a medio ha aparecido bastante.

Mire este gráfico, se ve claramente:







MODE ROBOTNIC OFF :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El horno ya está lleno.





FranR dijo:


> Hoyga no se ría que realmente es una cifra que desde hace varios meses, ronda por mis papelajos, y en mis post para proyecciones a medio ha aparecido bastante.
> 
> Mire este gráfico, se ve claramente:
> 
> ...



Yo ahí veo a SAN a menos de 2€ ::


----------



## tarrito (7 Nov 2012)

pues yo solo veo un "PTI i" (Pedrusco - Terruño - Isla invertido), no sé de dónde se saca los numerajos :no:

 ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> pues yo solo veo un "PTI i" (Pedrusco - Terruño - Isla invertido), no sé de dónde se saca los numerajos :no:
> 
> ::



Le falta FED.... :XX:


----------



## vigobay (7 Nov 2012)

Jo,jo,jo Wall Street perdiendo la media de 200 llegando el cierre. Pueden caer muchos puntitos en 10 minutos, y el resto de índices le seguirán

EDITO: Pues no estuvo mal, finalmente fueron 50 puntitos de caida en 10 minutos del Dow Jones.

Bertok ya tiene la guadaña afilada lista para usar!!


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Jo,jo,jo Wall Street perdiendo la media de 200 llegando el cierre. Pueden caer muchos puntitos en 10 minutos, y el resto de índices le seguirán



El capital ha mostrado su saludo al negro.

Va a ser la hostia la fricción con los republicanos en el tema del Fiscal Cliff.


----------



## peseteuro (7 Nov 2012)

Bonito número para el cierre de GOOG. 666


----------



## Kujire (7 Nov 2012)

Estaba agazapada esperando este momento 

..... ya estoy akiiiiiiii :8:

*MARGIN CALL TIME SRES!!*​
Margin calls and the financial markets decline - YouTube


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2012)

Kujire dijo:


> Estaba agazapada esperando este momento
> 
> ..... ya estoy akiiiiiiii :8:
> 
> ...



Hola Kujire, un placer volver a leerte.


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2012)

Espero que no hayáis cenado

Economía Directa 07-11-2012 Economía achacosa en mp3 (07/11 a las 12:00:06) 01:11:16 1553829 - iVoox


----------



## kemao2 (7 Nov 2012)

Kujire, el hilo tiene mascota nueva, la llamamos el Jato, y es un crack, tiene ezquizofrenia pero es divertido y tiene mucho conocimiento con la que ganar platita


----------



## tarrito (7 Nov 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> Kujire, el hilo tiene mascota nueva, la llamamos el Jato, y es un crack, tiene ezquizofrenia pero es divertido y tiene mucho conocimiento con la que ganar platita



mencionar en el mismo párrafo a Kujire y a "la cosa peluda", es como mezclar el mejor Ossetra con sirope de chocolate del Mercadona caducao ... usted ya sabe 

un respect onvre


----------



## Janus (7 Nov 2012)

Vamos allá.

Iberia se va a pulir a miles de empleados.
FCC se va a pulir a miles de empleados.


----------



## Janus (7 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El próximo ciclo de caídas va a ser como no has visto nunca. 8:



Hombre hemos visto bajadas de más del 95% que no se van a repetir aún en el caso de que ahora venga un guano brutal. De todas formas, hay que ser prudente porque está por ver la profundidad de las bajadas. Falta ahora mismo mucha estridencia y nerviosismo como para ver caídas siderales.


----------



## kalemania (7 Nov 2012)

WELCOME TO SPAIN, WE HOPE YOU ENJOY YOUR STAY
[YOUTUBE]La crisis española desde un punto de vista diferente - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vermer (8 Nov 2012)

Ahora que los niños se han ido a la cama con Casimiro, y que Pandoro ha terminado la jornada laboral dejando imborrables recuerdos aquí y allá: otro "miniapunte" a lo ayer comentado por FranR, GT, Atman, etc. De verdad que pienso que esto es ensuciar un poco este gran hilo, pero si alguna vez soy consciente de algo relevante en las AAPP lo transmitiré aquí (apenas escribo ya), aunque sólo veo un futuro peor que negro dada la ínfima calidad personal y profesional de sus dirigentes. Os cuento un caso de esta semana a modo de ejemplo.

De entre los bastantes castucillos que he gozado de su "buen hacer", hay uno por el que a pesar de su poca significancia a día de hoy, tengo gran debilidad, casi afecto... hasta tiene cara de buena persona...

En su día fue obligado a cesar de su relevante puesto directivo (y volver a su puesto mortal de funcionario raso...) porque el pavo se dedicaba a trocear contratos jugosos en contratos menores (hasta 18000€, y que pueden ser *adjudicados directamente* :8: ). Esta adjudicación "digital" la hacía en su mayoría a una empresa en la que figuraban como titulares un familiar suyo y la hermana de otro jefe-trepa-castuzo. Esta empresa (muy cercana a la "obra de dios") estaba a nombre de esas dos personas que curiosamente no eran del gremio ni por asomo (testaferros), así que huelgan más explicaciones para no aburrir (aunque son la "caña de españa"). Luego dicen que los funcionarios no trabajan...

El paisano fue presionado para dimitir porque un interventor "celosón" de su trabajo no le pasaba un solo contrato más y amenazó publicitarlo. Dimitió por fin, y se le agradecieron los servicios prestados. Y punto pelota. Casi nadie se enteró del trasfondo real. En su lugar llegó un jefe capaz y honrado, con lo cual duró poco, pero esto es desviar demasiado la historia.

El caso es que esta semana hablé largo y tendido con el "filigranas". Como buen burbujista, cuando tengo ejemplares de este calado aprovecho para profundizar en su psique en la medida en que soy capaz (algo muy muy difícil cuando toreas con políticos profesionales o aspirantes a ello, y de lo que hablaba Atman). Es simple entretenimiento y NUNCA DEJO DE SORPRENDERME UN POCO MÁS.

El entrañable sujeto, se despachó a gusto con políticos (parecía casi canibalismo con los suyos), y con los ciudadanos. Que si esto había sido un despilfarro, pero que menos mal que no éramos valencianos, etc :8: . Luego llegó el turno de los bancos y las cajas. Que habían comprado mucho suelo-ladrillo pero que se estaba exagerando algo con el tema de las cajas :: . Y como colofón me preguntó que si conocía la megaoferta del Popular y su 8% :::8::: (en esos momentos recordaba la vinculación del Popular con la "obra de dios" y estuve a punto de levitar). Que porqué no lo subscribía... insistía.

Le dije: "¿te acuerdas de Fórum Filatélico y sus sellitos al 7%?... Pues esto que es al 8 y con los tipos actuales... no sé, no sé, al menos habría que consultar a algún astrólogo. ¿No crees que cuanto más te ofrecen y cuando eso que ofrecen se salta toda lógica económica hay algo "raro raro raro"?" 

OYe, con un par, intentando venderme el producto nuevamente :8: , que era magnífico para banco e inversor blablabla. Todo con voz firme, cara de no haber roto un plato, mirando a los ojos, sin asomo del menor rubor.

Le dije "igual es una oportunidad única y hay que pensarlo" (de arruinarte, claro)


PD1: no penséis que todos castuzos son tan inmensamente torpes. Las formas de trincar son numerosas

PD2: otra de las bondades del castuzo protagonista me comentan que es no dar palo al agua y estar todo el día "haciendo pasillos" móvil en mano. Es duro dejar las poltronas. Hay que volver cuanto antes... pero la competencia es muy dura.

PD3: no me he metido en un resumen de su gestión directiva, pero entenderéis que estuvo marcada por el derroche y la ineficiencia (pej, nombró asesor de tecnología a un conductor, entre otras muchísimo más gordas)



Atman, no te quepa la menor duda de que estás ante una especie distinta del género humano. Ellos no empatizan con su entorno, sino que lo utilizan en su beneficio. Siempre están captando información y opinión, y tienen una habilidad muy muy desarrollada para discriminar lo que les es útil a sus objetivos, del resto. Jamás dan su opinión auténtica. Su forma de pensar es más próxima a una batalla/guerra cuya misión es el dominio de un territorio cada vez mayor, que a una misión de tipo profesional. Lo profesional es accesorio y muy a menudo despreciado. Todo esto habría que detallarlo mejor, pero con este rollo es suficiente.

Creo que Maquiavelo en "El Príncipe" establecía como prioritario la colonización física del territorio ganado con adeptos del Príncipe. Pues exactamente eso es lo que han estado haciendo toda esta cuadrilla de despreciables políticos. De ahí esa macroadministración trufada de asesores, enchufados y miles de entes públicos inútiles, y su parasitación del mundo privado (pej de las empresas privadas) donde van colocando todas sus "piezas".

El caso de este sujeto creedme que no es excepcional en absoluto, aunque hay muchas variantes.

Como os cuente otro cuento de estos Pandoro al oído...


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Nov 2012)

Joder, acabo de ver en Singulars el programa sobre el Peak oil y no sé si vender el coche ya y comenzar a comprar latunes, horos, platas, armas y una planta potabilizadora de pipi de gato de esas que anuncia Bertok ::

La ostia es inminente.... ¿se han planteado montar una colonia al estilo TWD? Eso sí, no pongan al sargento de Governor :no:

:XX:


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Joder, acabo de ver en Singulars el programa sobre el Peak oil y no sé si vender el coche ya y comenzar a comprar latunes, horos, platas, armas y una planta potabilizadora de pipi de gato de esas que anuncia Bertok ::
> 
> La ostia es inminente.... ¿se han planteado montar una colonia al estilo TWD? Eso sí, no pongan al sargento de Governor :no:
> 
> :XX:



*The end is near*


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Nov 2012)

Kujire dijo:


> Estaba agazapada esperando este momento
> 
> ..... ya estoy akiiiiiiii :8:
> 
> ...



coñe! cuanto tiempo! Es una señal!

solo falta tonuel para el crack


----------



## wsleone (8 Nov 2012)

Kujire dijo:


> Estaba agazapada esperando este momento
> 
> ..... ya estoy akiiiiiiii :8:
> 
> ...




Un placer saludarte de nuevo kuji


----------



## ponzi (8 Nov 2012)

Esto si que no me lo esperaba...Faber hablando de ametralladoras y tanques.

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/mercad...as-hemos-manipulado-el-mercado.html#_Noticias


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2012)

Tapayogurismo is coming

Popular rebaja hasta 0,5 euros el precio de la ampliación para convencer al mercado - elConfidencial.com

Todo a su debido tiempo y lo veremos en los intocables SAN y BBVA.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> coñe! cuanto tiempo! Es una señal!
> 
> solo falta tonuel para el crack



Y un mensaje críptico de MM junto con un thanks de Fran200.

Then, welcome to


----------



## ponzi (8 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tapayogurismo is coming
> 
> Popular rebaja hasta 0,5 euros el precio de la ampliación para convencer al mercado - elConfidencial.com
> 
> Todo a su debido tiempo y lo veremos en los intocables SAN y BBVA.



Estar en banca española ahora mismo es demasiado arriesgado.Como el año que viene mas del 30%-40% de los accionistas del san pidan el dividendo en efectivo Botin tendra que anular el dividendo.


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estar en banca española ahora mismo es demasiado arriesgado.Como el año que viene mas del 30%-40% de los accionistas del san pidan el dividendo en efectivo Botin tendra que anular el dividendo.



Veo en el horizonte agresivas ampliaciones de capital en todos los bancos expañoles.

Nos los van a dejar a precio de cacahuetes :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Joder, acabo de ver en Singulars el programa sobre el Peak oil y no sé si vender el coche ya y comenzar a comprar latunes, horos, platas, armas y una planta potabilizadora de pipi de gato de esas que anuncia Bertok ::
> 
> La ostia es inminente.... ¿se han planteado montar una colonia al estilo TWD? Eso sí, no pongan al sargento de Governor :no:
> 
> :XX:



fue muy interesante el programa. Turiel se lo curro con la presentación. Si acaso mejor cambiarse a los gasolina de toda la vida.

Michone sacara la katana y se va a liar parda en la comunidad. Eso espero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2012)

Sr. ponzi, usted estaba viendo adidas, ¿verdad?

Vaya cagada de análisis el que hice... ::


----------



## ponzi (8 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Veo en el horizonte agresivas ampliaciones de capital en todos los bancos expañoles.
> 
> Nos los van a dejar a precio de cacahuetes :XX::XX::XX:



Anda que no les queda balance por sanear. De momento prefiero mantenerme al margen. El san tiene un balance demasiado sobredimensionado y a precios de burbuja.Sobre bbva parece que la caja catalana que saco al gobierno esta siendo un autentico lastre al menos a cp. Estaria bien saber que % del activo del san y bbva corresponde a España.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y un mensaje críptico de MM junto con un thanks de Fran200.
> 
> Then, welcome to



me parece que MM nos vigila desde la sombra. a ver si da señales.


----------



## tesorero (8 Nov 2012)

Buenos días.
Le he echado un vistazo Técnicas reunidas. Ayer ví que alguien habló de ella pero con tantas páginas como hubo ayer me cuesta encontrar quien fue.
Entre primeros de agosto y finales de octubre, hay dos máximos. Ahí veo divergencia entre máximos de precio y volumen y RSI y por tanto giro a la baja.
Ya sé que no es nada nuevo bajo el sol, pero yo no entraría ahí ahora mismo… Bueno, ni ahí, ni en nada tal y como está el patio.


----------



## tonuel (8 Nov 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> coñe! cuanto tiempo! Es una señal!
> 
> solo falta tonuel para el crack




Aquí estoy... ¿a qué hora empezamos...? 8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tapayogurismo is coming
> 
> Popular rebaja hasta 0,5 euros el precio de la ampliación para convencer al mercado - elConfidencial.com
> 
> Todo a su debido tiempo y lo veremos en los intocables SAN y BBVA.



0,4 ó 0,5? Pero en qué está pensando la gente que aún está dentro del valor?

Yo que las he negociado a 6 y 7 euros, las veo baratitas ::

/mode pepito off


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> 0,4 ó 0,5? *Pero en qué está pensando la gente que aún está dentro del valor?*
> 
> Yo que las he negociado a 6 y 7 euros, las veo baratitas ::
> 
> /mode pepito off



a) Más no pueden bajar.
b) Menos que bankia no puede valer.
c) El gobierno nolo permitirá.
d) Se las dejaré a mis bisnietos.

Aquí ya se ha comentado miles de veces, que el popular tiene más peligro que un gremlin haciendo rafting.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/313105-gran-banco-uvi-y-ocultan-santander-bbva-caixa-9.html#post6453781


----------



## FranR (8 Nov 2012)

Mejor tarde que nunca:


7722-7624

7578
7404









Claro como el agua.


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Nov 2012)

tesorero dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Le he echado un vistazo Técnicas reunidas. Ayer ví que alguien habló de ella pero con tantas páginas como hubo ayer me cuesta encontrar quien fue.
> Entre primeros de agosto y finales de octubre, hay dos máximos. Ahí veo divergencia entre máximos de precio y volumen y RSI y por tanto giro a la baja.
> Ya sé que no es nada nuevo bajo el sol, pero yo no entraría ahí ahora mismo… Bueno, ni ahí, ni en nada tal y como está el patio.



el de TR soy yo.
las llevo desde 38 y quiero volver a comprar si salgo del etf.
a nivel de proyectos y contratos estan entrando muchos y hay nuevos contratos que podrían entrar antes de fin de año.


----------



## chameleon (8 Nov 2012)

tonuel, hay que ir preparando la tragaperras con el "5555"

HIGH LEVEL OF GUANO!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2012)

Viendo este gráf....ienso:

¿No marcará el camino del resto de bankitos cuando estos se pongan a hacer los deberes?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2012)

[YOUTUBE]EMdaVgiawRs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crash (8 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]EMdaVgiawRs[/YOUTUBE]



10 minutes underwater in Monkey Island 2 - YouTube


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2012)

DAX aguanta mecha y mecha.


----------



## FranR (8 Nov 2012)

Terrible, el jato esta troleando el hilo del Bono, le queda un telediario


----------



## juanfer (8 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> DAX aguanta mecha y mecha.



El DAX esta esperando que hable el Conde Draghi.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> DAX aguanta mecha y mecha.



El índice más cerdo y manipulado del mundo.

Se ve que a Draghi le queda más chequera que a Bernie.

El guano viene de USA y es el DAX el que aguanta.

Hasta que deje de aguantar, en algún momento se terminarán los 700.000M€ o alguien muy gordo meterá la pata (que la meterá) al estilo de la ballena de Londres.


----------



## FranR (8 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> El DAX esta esperando que hable el Conde Draghi.











Los dos toques a nivel de ruptura con volumen, no pongo gráfico y ya explicaré el porqué.

QLDPC!!!!!!


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (8 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Terrible, el jato esta troleando el hilo del Bono, le queda un telediario




.
AHORA si que está claro que, una de dos, o está fatal de la cabeza de verdad, o es un idiota integral. Le echan de aquí y se va a otro hilo en plan llorona :´´´





muertoviviente dijo:


> que mal perder tienen los del hilo ibex 35 , ahora no me dejan entrar :ouch:
> 
> You have been removed from this discussion :vomito:






Se merece el clásico:








A ver si se da cuenta calopez de que un troll así lo único que merece es un baneo permanente y que deje de joder a los demás. Ya ha caído bastante el nivel de burbuja.info como para que permita tanto gilipollas llamando la atención, como si fuesen niños pequeños.




::


----------



## FranR (8 Nov 2012)

El BCE imprime nuevos billetes | Economa | elmundo.es

En otros hilos se habló e la posibilidad de hacer esto...aquí tenemos la forma de sacar el dinero de bancolchón, por parte de la castuza.

Habrá gente que se sacará un sobresueldo, cambiando los billetes de otros.....lotería style.


----------



## juanfer (8 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El BCE imprime nuevos billetes | Economa | elmundo.es
> 
> En otros hilos se habló e la posibilidad de hacer esto...aquí tenemos la forma de sacar el dinero de bancolchón, por parte de la castuza.
> 
> Habrá gente que se sacará un sobresueldo, cambiando los billetes de otros.....lotería style.



Lo que me llama la atencion, los pocos billetes que hay en circulación. Si se tuviera que pagar el PIB de un pais como España no habrían suficientes billetes.

_No será tarea fácil. A finales de 2011, según datos del BCE, teníamos ya 14.900 millones de billetes con un valor conjunto de unos 888.600 millones de euros._


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (8 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo que me llama la atencion, los pocos billetes que hay en circulación. Si se tuviera que pagar el PIB de un pais como España no habrían suficientes billetes.
> 
> _No será tarea fácil. A finales de 2011, según datos del BCE, teníamos ya 14.900 millones de billetes con un valor conjunto de unos 888.600 millones de euros._





.
Y los pocos que hay los tienen repartidos entre gitanos y chinos para ir en mano a por los BMW.


:fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (8 Nov 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Y los pocos que hay los tienen repartidos entre gitanos y chinos para ir en mano a por los BMW.
> 
> 
> :fiufiu:



Vamos que 888000 M€ entre 500 millones de habitantes salimos a 1800 euros por uropeo.


----------



## villares (8 Nov 2012)

Sr Ponzi,

No se si sigue usted a Portugal Telecom (presentaba resultados hoy)
Como la ve de precio?

:: Portugal Telecom :: Investor Relations

Nota: no incluye a Oi ni a Contax


----------



## villares (8 Nov 2012)

Aqui les dejo los ultimos movimientos Bestinver Bolsa

http://www.bestinver.es/pdf/trimestrales/bolsa2012Q3.pdf


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2012)

*Me incorporo*


----------



## atman (8 Nov 2012)

Pues yo estaré loco y tal... pero los 1420 del SP... me hacen ojitos de nuevo... incluso los 1430, fíjense usted. NI LOCO para entrar ahora mismo, por el tamaño del stop que tendría que poner.... pero tengo la "ventaja" de que me enganché ayer a dos minis en 1393, en el mismo límite de lo aceptable. porque me las prometía muy felices... Y tendré que conformarme, porque tal y como está la cosa, esto se puede venir abajo en la mismísima apertura y no es cosa de darle más trabajo a Kujire... =^_^=


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Nov 2012)

¿A quién le tengo que dar un thanx por el ban del jato en el hilo?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Nov 2012)

Sóis unos cabro.nes, que conste en acta.....

Maldito Jato.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Nov 2012)

no soy muy veterano, pero nunca leí sobre un tipo de baneo de este tipo en burbuja.

Caronte, recuerde que una vez a la semana hay que darle su latita de whiskas!! :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Nov 2012)

¿esta pasando algo en el dax o que pasa?

no acompañan las subidas


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Nov 2012)

caronte el barquero dijo:


> sóis unos cabro.nes, que conste en acta.....:d
> 
> maldito jato.



:xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (8 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿A quién le tengo que dar un thanx por el ban del jato en el hilo?




.
A Fuenteovejuna, creo que ya hay un consenso de acabar con tanta tontería, que se vaya a trollear a su p.m.


p.d. Eso si, no se que culpa tendrán los del hilo del bono satánico. Por eso digo que calopez debería tomar una determinación, o restringirle a la guardería.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Nov 2012)

a las 14:30 peticiones desempleo y balanza comercial USA. conferencia BCE y balanza comercial canada.

por si acaso, abróchense el cinturón.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿esta pasando algo en el dax o que pasa?
> 
> no acompañan las subidas



Ahora vendrá el algo-trader del hilo a decir algo  así como: "el módulo gripping marca tal o cual"

Pero como lo único que hace ya es _amazar billeteh_, no dirá ná....:no:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Nov 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> a las 14:30 peticiones desempleo y balanza comercial USA. conferencia BCE y balanza comercial canada.
> 
> por si acaso, abróchense el cinturón.



draghi ya no es supermario


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Nov 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> A Fuenteovejuna, creo que ya hay un consenso de acabar con tanta tontería, que se vaya a trollear a su p.m.
> 
> 
> p.d. Eso si, no se que culpa tendrán los del hilo del bono satánico. Por eso digo que calopez debería tomar una determinación, o restringirle a la guardería.



Él nos lee y nos sigue escribiendo con alguno de sus multinicks. 

Y con esto doy por concluídas por mi parte las menciones a nuestro indigno ex-miembro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahora vendrá el algo-trader del hilo a decir algo  así como: "el módulo gripping marca tal o cual"
> 
> Pero como lo único que hace ya es _amazar billeteh_, no dirá ná....:no:



Una exposición prolongada a la tecnología húngara suele implicar una acentuación del síndrome de asperger ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Una exposición prolongada a la tecnología húngara suele implicar una acentuación del síndrome de asperger ::



¿El posho-tlader tiene conexión con la mafia húngara?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Nov 2012)

bueno, no puedo resistirme a que se rían otra vez de mi, y ante la recurrencia de comentarios de los susodichos, ¿me cuentan de que va eso de lo húngaros? ¿alguna pista?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Nov 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> bueno, no puedo resistirme a que se rían otra vez de mi, y ante la recurrencia de comentarios de los susodichos, ¿me cuentan de que va eso de lo húngaros? ¿alguna pista?



Hace referencia a alguno de los comentarios de burbubolsa que mencionaba la conexión húngara en la conspiración para no sé que leches ) (Vamos, lo mismo que lo de la tecnología del lado alcista y otras frases suyas)


----------



## FranR (8 Nov 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> bueno, no puedo resistirme a que se rían otra vez de mi, y ante la recurrencia de comentarios de los susodichos, ¿me cuentan de que va eso de lo húngaros? ¿alguna pista?





burbubolsa dijo:


> En mi radar, el IBEX es el primer índice en seguir la senda del CADJPY y del USDCAD. Los húngaros van en dirección contraria. Aún así, el bid:ask del DAX es 2:5, así que están comprando con fuerza, por el momento.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6-habeis-visto-ibex-35-agosto-2012-a-160.html


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Nov 2012)

no entiendo: IAG dice que quiere comprar el 54% de Vueling a un precio de 7 euros la acción, y hoy Vueling se mantiene en 5.47 euros......


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> bueno, no puedo resistirme a que se rían otra vez de mi, y ante la recurrencia de comentarios de los susodichos, ¿me cuentan de que va eso de lo húngaros? ¿alguna pista?




*Iniciado por burbubolsa* 
_
Esto lo sostienen Milán, Madrid, París y los húngaros. EURUSD está bien por debajo del cierre del viernes._



burbubolsa dijo:


> En mi radar, el IBEX es el primer índice en seguir la senda del CADJPY y del USDCAD. Los húngaros van en dirección contraria. Aún así, el bid:ask del DAX es 2:5, así que están comprando con fuerza, por el momento.




:fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (8 Nov 2012)

Otro aporte, creo que este día la presión atmosférica rozaba los 900 milibares de esos




burbubolsa dijo:


> Que te calles ya, zorra. No te va a servir de nada ser cómplice en los manejos criminales que os traéis aquí, excepto para meterte en más problemas.
> 
> Lo que quiero dejar patente es que si alguien pretende ayudar a resolver esta crisis con los consejos que dan en este hilo, solo conseguís joderlo más todo. Es una advertencia para todos los que lean esto de forma genuinamente ocasional.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2012)




----------



## Raponchi (8 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no entiendo: IAG dice que quiere comprar el 54% de Vueling a un precio de 7 euros la acción, y hoy Vueling se mantiene en 5.47 euros......



Parece que han tenido la cotización cerrada hasta las 15:30.
Ahora suben un 25%.
Pero es muy extraño que digan que quieren comprar a un precio más alto.
Igual es que tienen unas cuantas para vender en vez de comprar y quieren que suba la cotización.
¿Se puede hacer eso?::Supongo que no.


----------



## FranR (8 Nov 2012)

A ver si tenemos ración de GUanooooo


Vaaamosssss



Objetivo parte baja del canal y si tenemos volumen

ZASSSCAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Nov 2012)

hasta cuanto podría ser el ZASSSCAAA?


----------



## FranR (8 Nov 2012)

Pirataaaaaaaaaa operación perro loco .....

Alcatel-lucent...cortos


----------



## FranR (8 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mejor tarde que nunca:
> 
> 
> 7722-7624
> ...



Aquí tiene........


----------



## atman (8 Nov 2012)

Tres largos más al SP en 1394.... (y que Dios nos pille confesados...)
SL 1390.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pirataaaaaaaaaa operación perro loco .....
> 
> Alcatel-lucent...cortos


----------



## atman (8 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> Tres largos más al SP en 1394.... (y que Dios nos pille confesados...)
> SL 1390.



Me ha durado menos que el polvo de un conejo... :: ::


----------



## FranR (8 Nov 2012)

ANDALEEE ARRIBBAAAA ARRIBAAAAAAAa


digoooooooooooo ABAJOOO ABAJOOOO


----------



## FranR (8 Nov 2012)

Reversal en nivel inferior....vamos hombreeeeee


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> Me ha durado menos que el polvo de un conejo... :: ::



El SP está bajista.

El culibex se salva por encima de 7.600. Por debajo, corred y no miréis hacia atrás ::


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Nov 2012)

Hay bicho en los 13000 del dow...


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hay bicho en los 12000 del dow...



bicho alcista o bajista? ::

12 o 13000?


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pirataaaaaaaaaa operación perro loco .....
> 
> Alcatel-lucent...cortos



Muy peligroso este valor.

Gamesa anda muy muy bien.

Salida por pulida de stop en Advanced Microelectronics Devices.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Reversal en nivel inferior....vamos hombreeeeee




*7624.1*

clavaooooooooo


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Nov 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> bicho alcista o bajista? ::
> 
> 12 o 13000?



sorry, 13000 

alcista, pero me parece que van a juguetear un rato largo


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Muy peligroso este valor.
> 
> Gamesa anda muy muy bien.
> 
> Salida por pulida de stop en Advanced Microelectronics Devices.



Significa eso que por fin va a ir por libre en el ibex, o a esperar recaida?.

Si mantiene la tendencia imagino que volvera a atacar los 2€, la ultima vez se quedo a 1,91, creo.


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2012)

Gamesa está haciendo su trabajo y al menos está intentando subir. Muestra una interesante fortaleza ayer y hoy y sobre todo muy a destacar el ataque de hoy que lo llevó a 1,61 y rápido le metieron dinero. Se huelen los resultados pero cuidado a ver si hay fake.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Nov 2012)

A lo tonto se van a pulir el gap del 24 octubre

Facebook Inc: NASDAQ:FB quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2012)

Hay que esperar a Apple en 520, a Arena a 7, ..... no hay que precipotarse.


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 Nov 2012)

Gamesa pierde 67 millones hasta septiembre, pero mantiene resultados alineados con los objetivos


----------



## atman (8 Nov 2012)

Saltó el SL de las dos de ayer. Ahora ya tienen vía libre para subir hasta los 1430... jajaja...


----------



## Claca (8 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> CAIXABANK:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CAIXABANK:







Otro que apuntaba a un techo clarísimo y que ya se ha descolgado. Pull y todo a la directriz que ha terminado formando una cuña y que ya situaba en el anterior gráfico. Se mantiene en la misma estructura bajista de medio plazo dentro del canal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2012)

Claca, tu que sigues mucho el putibex...

¿Cuantos valores de los gordos les queda por confirmar el giro?


----------



## Claca (8 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iembre-2012-mes-de-risas-209.html#post7217176
> 
> MTS:
> 
> ...



Sigue igual:







La resistencia es demasiado clara y en todo momento se está menteniendo por debajo, así que sigue sin ser buen momento para entrar.


----------



## atman (8 Nov 2012)

Esperando el momentoooo.....


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Nov 2012)

Vela escombro al canto


----------



## Claca (8 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Claca, tu que sigues mucho el putibex...
> 
> ¿Cuantos valores de los gordos les queda por confirmar el giro?



A todos 

De momento el IBEX no está bajista, sino lateral, en fase de techo. La volatilidad va en los dos sentidos, por ello es imposible anticipar cuando empezará la fiesta, y mientras siga así los guantazos se los llevan (¡se los han llevado!) tanto alcistas como bajistas. Llevamos varios intentos de perder el soporte, pero el muy cabrito hasta ahora ha aguantado, si bien hay que tener en cuenta que el tiempo juega en contra y que los valores peques si se están girando ya, lo cual nos dice que cuando los grandes caigan, el mercado español sufrirá una corrección importante.

También es importante ver que ni el DAX, ni el 600BANKS, ni el STOXX han roto todavía a la baja. Que pasará, eso seguro, pero por ahora no ha sido así, el mercado europeo se encuentra muy cerca del soporte (y no digo que no lo vaya a romper en breve, sino que el techo no está activado todavía).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2012)

A _ve_, mal formulada la pregunta. (De todas formas muy buena respuesta  )

¿queda algún valor que no esté en fase de techo?


----------



## atman (8 Nov 2012)

5 mini largos. SL@1379


----------



## Claca (8 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> DOW:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy cerca del nivel clave... importantes las próximas sesiones.


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A _ve_, mal formulada la pregunta. (De todas formas muy buena respuesta  )
> 
> ¿queda algún valor que no esté en fase de techo?



Gamesa ................................


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Nov 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...gain-guanocalypse-now-vi-256.html#post7624784

Él siempre maneja cortos aunque estén prohibidos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿El posho-tlader tiene conexión con la mafia húngara?



Es la technolojia punta


----------



## Claca (8 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A _ve_, mal formulada la pregunta. (De todas formas muy buena respuesta  )
> 
> ¿queda algún valor que no esté en fase de techo?



De los grandes no, todos están fatal. Sólo los bancos podrían tener una explosión al alza en caso de... no sé muy bien qué, pero de cualquier manera es sólo una posibilidad que no tiene por ahora fundamento. Lo expresaré así: mientras aguante el soporte, se puede dar, como el IBEX, que si aguanta, puede superar máximos, sin ser ni siquiera probable (y era una posibilidad que contemplaba muy seriamente, pero que poco a poco se va alejando).

Del IBEX me quedo con IAG.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En los 2,2x....








observaremos


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2012)

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## J-Z (8 Nov 2012)

Está muy bien el exilio del jato al bono, si apetece leer troleos te pasas por allí y si no lees aquí tan tranquilamente.

Gran medida.


----------



## Claca (8 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Gamesa ................................



Tienes razón, le queda recorrido relativamente fiable hasta los 1,82, pero el stop lo veo lejos, en los 1,56.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Nov 2012)

Estarán todos los que son y serán todos los que están? ::

El BCE emitirá un nuevo billete de cinco euros en mayo


----------



## Claca (8 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En los 2,2x....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero no ves cómo se mueve? Yo creo que el Gandalf tiene demasiada ración de pandoro vía rectal, acabará cediendo :


----------



## atman (8 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> 5 mini largos. SL@1379



Dos fuera 82>87.

Con los otros 3, a ver si hacemos 10 puntos...


----------



## FranR (8 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Muy peligroso este valor.
> 
> Gamesa anda muy muy bien.
> 
> Salida por pulida de stop en Advanced Microelectronics Devices.



De ahí el nombre "operación perro loco". Intra salvaje en chicharro, a contrapelo y sin escrúpulos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> Dos fuera 82>87.
> 
> Con los otros 3, a ver si hacemos 10 puntos...



:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (8 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿A quién le tengo que dar un thanx por el ban del jato en el hilo?



A mi mismo y como prueba pongo el mensaje al líder:


"Querido y amadisimo líder, tengo entendido que en el hilo del bono hay una gran persona capaz de acoger troles gatunos. De muestras de su poder y mande al gato al Sr. Caronte, el se lo agradecerá, que aunque no de palabra si de corazón.

P.D. El Sr. Solves también le he leído no se que de montar un refugio de troles y una sociedad protectora de gatos peruanos"

Ahora me arrepiento, pero ya saben Errar es Humano (Dijo el pato al bajarse de la gallina :XX


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2012)

Spain: Gliding slowly toward a bailout? - CNN.com


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2012)

Ya conocido pero superinteresante.

[YOUTUBE]nXphcuCfzxw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A mi mismo y como prueba pongo el mensaje al líder:
> 
> 
> "Querido y amadisimo líder, tengo entendido que en el hilo del bono hay una gran persona capaz de acoger troles gatunos. De muestras de su poder y mande al gato al Sr. Caronte, el se lo agradecerá, que aunque no de palabra si de corazón.
> ...



Ya no puedo contar las veces que he llorado de risa leyendo este hilo. Gran instancia Sr. FranErre.

Aprovecho el toque de humor:
Varios diputados rodean el Congreso para exigir el nuevo iPad


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Tienes razón, le queda recorrido relativamente fiable hasta los 1,82, pero el stop lo veo lejos, en los 1,56.



Dices bien, el stop está lejos por lo que el autobus es para los que estén montados. Salvo que se pase de los 2 euros, no se recomendable que se suban más. Vamos ligeros


----------



## kalemania (8 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ya no puedo contar las veces que he llorado de risa leyendo este hilo. Gran instancia Sr. FranErre.
> 
> Aprovecho el toque de humor:
> Varios diputados rodean el Congreso para exigir el nuevo iPad


----------



## juanfer (8 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ya no puedo contar las veces que he llorado de risa leyendo este hilo. Gran instancia Sr. FranErre.
> 
> Aprovecho el toque de humor:
> Varios diputados rodean el Congreso para exigir el nuevo iPad



Es increible gente pasando hambre y frio y los castuzos pidiendo Ipads.Montaremos una web apadrina un diputado sin Ipad.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Nov 2012)

Criaturicas...

Los senadores enviaron el año pasado más de 15.000 mensajes tipo premium

Los senadores realizaron durante el año 2011 casi 17.754 llamadas a números de tarificación especial (números 901 y 902) y mandaron 15.857 mensajes especiales o premium que son con los que se puede acceder a servicios de entretenimiento, juegos o música, entre otros. El coste total más de 50.000 euros. Así aparece recogido en el informe de consumo telefónico de las líneas del Senado durante el año 2011.


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2012)

Preparadas las ordenes para Apple en el entorno de 521 dolares.


----------



## FranR (8 Nov 2012)

A mi no me queda pastuqui estoy liado con Cabot y Costello...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Nov 2012)

Vela escombro re-edición


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2012)

It's hard right now!

I like what you do, you like what I do, so .... spend your money with me. You love I look at you :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2012)

Trina ni tocarla salvo cortos.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Nov 2012)

Vela crimen que están metiendo...

Oleadas de guano por todas partes


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2012)

El objetivo está en 5X para el SP. No corran, paciencia.


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2012)

Amigos, qué bien lo han hecho estos usanos. Lo están moviendo para preparar el siguiente movimiento. El último bajón lo han hecho tirando de pocos valores pero grandes.

Esto no es guano definitivo, esto es importante.


----------



## Kujire (8 Nov 2012)

.... lleve el guano señoriiiiitoooooo :8:
que no vale más que reaaaaaaaal
llévemelo calentito, llevemelo calentito 
... no se le vaya a enfriaaaaaar ​
:Aplauso:HAPPY WANO 2012!!!:Aplauso:​


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A mi mismo y como prueba pongo el mensaje al líder:
> 
> 
> "Querido y amadisimo líder, tengo entendido que en el hilo del bono hay una gran persona capaz de acoger troles gatunos. De muestras de su poder y mande al gato al Sr. Caronte, el se lo agradecerá, que aunque no de palabra si de corazón.
> ...



Te estoy enormemente agradecido , este regalo navideño por adelantado, que detalle. 

Lo malo es que la gente le da bola , pero va bien porque sube el hilo cada dos por tres ....yo no lo leo, de momento tengo la capacidad de no leer lo que molesta.

Pero me alegro, en serio, de que no os incordie la operativa..

Pondremos a prueba mi paciencia zen.

PD: Interesante la página de numismática de donde sacas las fotografias de monedas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2012)

Karate Kid II en paramount! :: ::

Daniel San: "hey"I'm not looking for trouble!"
Japo Malote;"Maybe trouble is looking for you!" 


:XX: :XX:

Que jrandes!


----------



## sarkweber (8 Nov 2012)

Hoy me he acordado de la firma de bertok cuando he leido esta noticia ::

Viajes El Corte Ingls plantea un ERE temporal para toda su plantilla,Sector transporte. Expansin.com


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2012)

Now if you like the cat and if you like the music, please put your hands in the air and make some noise forrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Jatoooooooooooooooo. Make some noise out there.

We will follow you wherever you go but learn the lesson number one "shut up when I'm talking to you".


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Nov 2012)

Mañana se decide si hay extra-guano...

Que nos podemos ir ¿¿más abajo de 1370??, buff..eso es mucha tela ya.


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2012)

No sé si el IBEX va a tener tanto tiempo


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Now if you like the cat and if you like the music, please put your hands in the air and make some noise forrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Jatoooooooooooooooo. Make some noise out there.
> 
> We will follow you wherever you go but learn the lesson number one "shut up when I'm talking to you".



"El conocimiento tiene su precio", será el tag para la second ban party edition ::


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)

Las tecnológicas empiezan a tener muy mala cara...


----------



## atman (9 Nov 2012)

Noches... toy mosqueado... no porque saltara el SL. Si no porque me he ido dejando una pasta buscando días como estos... "sondeando" y tal... vale, todo controlado los resultados finales cuadran y todo eso... sí. ya. Pero es que justo cuando esto se pone guanoso... apenas si aproveché el primer tirón. Luego me he dedicado a hacer el tonto... Sin ningún problema hubiera podido duplicar el resultado anual, a poca vista que hubiera tenido...

En fín, que estos tipos son más listos que yo. Así que tocará seguir remando y buscando momentos para meterles la mano en la cartera...

De momento, limpio de índices, divisas y commoditas. Tambien he liquidado McEwen 4,48>4,51. De haber cerrado justo al día siguiente, le hubiera sacado 40 céntimos por acción x 4k, hubiera estado bien. Así, cubro gastos y... 

En Mueller llevo otras 4k y he comprado 1k más. Y me quedan las GAM, por no dejar solo a Janus y tal...  que efectivamente van a pasar de trading a inversión.


----------



## FranR (9 Nov 2012)

Sr. Atman debería haberse subido a la operación "Perro Loco", recuerdo la hoja de ruta de principios de Octubre en SP 
"SP tiene unos niveles clave en el corto plazo.

Por abajo que es donde tenemos puesta la vista ahora. 1420-1397-1357

La zona superior viene determinada por los 1434,6-1437

El freno a la subida anda por los 1460."

Cumplimos con el freno a subida, y ahora hemos roto el nivel que teníamos a corto, dado hace unos días.

Yo veo el 1357 a corto plazo, con barridas, que tenemos que tener cuidado si superan los 1397

Como dice Bertok, esto está bajista de cohone!!!!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Nov 2012)

Vamoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


[YOUTUBE]X7NGNeHggsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)




----------



## Burbujilimo (9 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]X7NGNeHggsE[/YOUTUBE]



Hay que reconocer que es un montaje muy muy bien hecho...

Y da para un ratazo el andar viendo el origen de cada escena


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Nov 2012)

Buenos días,

Pandoro tiene envidía de estas velas rojas.

Show must go on!


----------



## sr.anus (9 Nov 2012)

Espero que el submarino este fuera del taller, va a tener que salir. Por debajo de los 7600..


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Pandoro tiene envidía de estas velas rojas.
> 
> Show must go on!




Tengan ojete-calor los adoradores de Pandoro... a ver si van a tener un susto hoy ::

Se lo diré con un haiku, de esos que a DON le gustan:


_Ajeno a todo, de momento inerme,
Mientras aguanta el 7180, Pandoro duerme._


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Nov 2012)

Requiero a perro chiflao con sus niveles.
Esto está tonteando ya demasiado con perder los 7600.
Ar!

edit: Vaya! Algo-trader is back! ¿Todo bien? ¿El chándal planchadito? ¿Como se le presenta el finde?

edit2: No confundan al personal, pandoro le da tanto a los osos como a los toros, eh? Lo haikueo:

_ Pandoro trabaja.
si sube, o baja._

edit3: Holocausto sodomita desatándose.


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> edit: Vaya! Algo-trader is back! ¿Todo bien? ¿El chándal planchadito? ¿Como se le presenta el finde?




Nah, para el finde lo de siempre, unas litronas y unos porritos en el jardín con los coleguis mientras charlamos de flujos de capital y tal 



_( hay que joderse con el DON....)_


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2012)

ay ay ay el 180, ojete-calor que si se lo cargan del todo....


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Nov 2012)

Le están dando duro a los 80 Mr. P :


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Le están dando duro a los 80 Mr. P :



10 minutillos llevamos ya ahí peleando. Las CPU echando humo :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2012)

A los buenos días!



pollastre dijo:


> Nah, para el finde lo de siempre, unas litronas y unos porritos en el jardín con los coleguis mientras charlamos de flujos de capital y tal
> 
> _( hay que joderse con el DON....)_


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> 10 minutillos llevamos ya ahí peleando. Las CPU echando humo :fiufiu:



Cierre las páginas porn y el torrent y céntrese! :no:


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cierre las páginas porn y el torrent y céntrese! :no:



Hondonadas de hostias volando.... me encanta cada vez que llegamos a un relevante, puro espectáculo.


Edit: una vez saltado el 180, hay cuerda posible hasta el 122.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hondonadas de hostias volando.... me encanta cada vez que llegamos a un relevante, puro espectáculo.
> 
> 
> Edit: una vez saltado el 180, hay cuerda posible hasta el 122.




si puedes contarlo...
¿están metiendo mucho papel de por medio?


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> si puedes contarlo...
> ¿están metiendo mucho papel de por medio?



Moderado tirando a altito. Hemos llegado a rebasar ligeramente los -1700 daxies netos sobre las 9:47, suficiente para que ya se pueda calificar de día "simpático". 

Personalmente, a partir de +-3000 netos lo considero ya un movimiento serio de verdad.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (9 Nov 2012)

Y Apple ha bajado cerca de un 25% en pocas semanas.
Se pincha el gigante o debería remontar de aqui a finales de año?
Son las Navidades y tal, los sobrinos quieren ipads, coño.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2012)

*I come back*


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)

Grecia 
Reuters comenta que según sus fuentes de momento no se aprueba el desbloqueo de la ayuda a Grecia y que posiblemente hará falta otra reunión.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Nov 2012)

Buena pinta WWZ, eh bertok?

Y ahora es cuando me entra la mala hostia....

He de salir a la calle....con la que está cayendo.... 

Y más mala hostia me entra al pensar que más de uno está ahí, frente a su mesa de metacrilato, silla de escai, chandal de franela.....


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Buena pinta WWZ, eh bertok?
> 
> Y ahora es cuando me entra la mala hostia....
> 
> ...



Ese video era un refrito pero está bien.

A versi sacan de una puta vez WWZ.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Buena pinta WWZ, eh bertok?
> 
> Y ahora es cuando me entra la mala hostia....
> 
> ...



Me imaginaba a Mr. P diferente ienso:


----------



## gamba (9 Nov 2012)

Ahora que se acerca el fin del ejercicio, y que la prensa repite esos articulos sobre como reducir el IRPF contratando planes de pensiones, alguien se esta preparando para la nueva tributacion de las plusvis? Algun metodo que se pueda contar por aqui?


----------



## atman (9 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sr. Atman debería haberse subido a la operación "Perro Loco", recuerdo la hoja de ruta de principios de Octubre en SP
> "SP tiene unos niveles clave en el corto plazo.
> 
> Por abajo que es donde tenemos puesta la vista ahora. 1420-1397-1357
> ...



JOder... ¿y como me perdí yo ese post???


----------



## LCIRPM (9 Nov 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Ahora que se acerca el fin del ejercicio, y que la prensa repite esos articulos sobre como reducir el IRPF contratando planes de pensiones, alguien se esta preparando para la nueva tributacion de las plusvis? Algun metodo que se pueda contar por aqui?



Reducirlas con minusvalías (Enhorabuena si no disfruta de ser "inversor a largo plazo")


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2012)

no lo dejan caer ......

Cuidado


----------



## juanfer (9 Nov 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Ahora que se acerca el fin del ejercicio, y que la prensa repite esos articulos sobre como reducir el IRPF contratando planes de pensiones, alguien se esta preparando para la nueva tributacion de las plusvis? Algun metodo que se pueda contar por aqui?



[mode ironic on]
Comprate un pisito, que estan baratitos.
[mode ironic off]

Yo siempre he dicho que hay que ir en largo en un valor que haga ******-dividendo, o sea lo que hace SAN que hace ampliaciones de capital para pagar suculentos dividendos, a cambio de depreciar el valor pero via dividendos. Conclusion tienes minusvalias que son suplidas con dividendos pero te sirven para compensar plusvalias.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2012)

El DAX se la está jugando ahora mismo.


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2012)

Posible mínimo adiario absoluto alcanzado, 7138.

edit: sugerencia: SL a 7120 como escapatoria de emergencia.



edit2: fuera de ésta última con +10, es Viernes Terminal, son casi las 12 (If you know what I mean...  ) y no voy a arriesgarme a estropear un buen día. Cerrando...


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Nov 2012)

no aguanto.... vendida la mitad del etf inverso con un 5.2% de plusvis

edit: como bien dice pollastre, me voy fuera con todo, que no quiero estar preocupado todo el dia y un 5.2% no esta mal.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2012)

Cuidado si revientan los niveles actuales


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Nov 2012)

buenos y lluviosos dias.

el bund esta en maximos de varios relevantes que diria el sr. pollastre. 

hoy, como homenaje, brocoli para comer:


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2012)

La verdad es que no veo muchas ganas de tirar los mercados. Les están aguantando descaradamente en los nivel actuales.

Vamos a buscar unos largos para el ultra corto ::


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Tengan ojete-calor los adoradores de Pandoro... a ver si van a tener un susto hoy ::
> 
> Se lo diré con un haiku, de esos que a DON le gustan:
> 
> ...



cuanto tiempo, maese

debe de pasarse más a menudo por aquí


----------



## juanfer (9 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cuidado si revientan los niveles actuales



El Dax ha perforado 7130 esto se va al guano.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2012)

bueno, bueno, se deciden a romper los niveles ?, o extreman antes de la apertura de gualestrí?


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2012)

Ando un poco "achuchao" de tiempo últimamente... esto de la adicción al trabajo y tal ::



vmmp29 dijo:


> cuanto tiempo, maese
> 
> debe de pasarse más a menudo por aquí


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> El Dax ha perforado 7130 esto se va al guano.



La verdad es que les veo poca fuera en el movimiento a la baja.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Nov 2012)

espero que esa vela 1m de 7.681 contratos en el bund sea un epic salta stops :cook:


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> El Dax ha perforado 7130 esto se va al guano.



Hasta el 122 hay pelea... de ahí la sugerencia de SL en el 120. 

Si cruzamos eso, entonces sí que quien esté largo debería salir por patas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2012)

Buenos, lluviosos y repetidos dias,

de nuevo el viaje de 200 puntos del dax se cumplio. Como son las 12 en punto, cierro y marcho como mandan los canones, no sin antes decirles que algun dia si, algun dia el dax caera de los 7mil puntos. Ese dia llegara y lo veremos juntos, pero hasta entonces no nos debe guiar el ansia viva.

Buena vida pasen ustedes este fin de semana señores.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Nov 2012)

Yo solo digo que cierto félido va largo..... :fiufiu:


----------



## gamba (9 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> [mode ironic on]
> Comprate un pisito, que estan baratitos.
> [mode ironic off]
> 
> Yo siempre he dicho que hay que ir en largo en un valor que haga ******-dividendo, o sea lo que hace SAN que hace ampliaciones de capital para pagar suculentos dividendos, a cambio de depreciar el valor pero via dividendos. Conclusion tienes minusvalias que son suplidas con dividendos pero te sirven para compensar plusvalias.



Esto valdria dividendos de hasta 1500E que son los que estan exentos, supongo.

Con lo de la nueva tributacion que se esta preparando (plusvis de menos de 12 meses al tipo marginal IRPF) parece que resultara interesante poner la cuenta de trading a nombre de la parienta, el gato u otro miembro de la unidad familiar con bajos ingresos y por ende bajo tipo marginal. Queda por ver que pasa si es alguien con 0 ingresos, imagino que se aplicaran los tramos para rentas del capital vigentes hoy en dia.


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2012)

El haiku...

le falta el haiku de despedida...

Observe la ortodoxia, por favor...





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos, lluviosos y repetidos dias,
> 
> de nuevo el viaje de 200 puntos del dax se cumplio. Como son las 12 en punto, cierro y marcho como mandan los canones, no sin antes decirles que algun dia si, algun dia el dax caera de los 7mil puntos. Ese dia llegara y lo veremos juntos, pero hasta entonces no nos debe guiar el ansia viva.
> 
> Buena vida pasen ustedes este fin de semana señores.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Nov 2012)

chinazo voz en off:

_Buena vida tuve,
vendiendo BMW._


----------



## FranR (9 Nov 2012)

Ahora mismo canal guanero

7578-7.462

El canal principal de cotización: 

7.596 y el ya indicado 7.578


----------



## juanfer (9 Nov 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Esto valdria dividendos de hasta 1500E que son los que estan exentos, supongo.
> 
> Con lo de la nueva tributacion que se esta preparando (plusvis de menos de 12 meses al tipo marginal IRPF) parece que resultara interesante poner la cuenta de trading a nombre de la parienta, el gato u otro miembro de la unidad familiar con bajos ingresos y por ende bajo tipo marginal. Queda por ver que pasa si es alguien con 0 ingresos, imagino que se aplicaran los tramos para rentas del capital vigentes hoy en dia.



Bueno si la empresa no esta en españa tiene que ser un 19% mas porque es lo que te quita Holanda, que luego te devuelve pero hay que pedirlo, entonces netamente te llega todo menos un 19%.

Pero si solo son 1500 por titular.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> chinazo voz en off:
> 
> _Buena vida tuve,
> vendiendo BMW._



Los primeros años tenia hasta remordimientos, luego ya se me paso...

Gracias a Claca he puesto orden para todo el año de compra de BME en 11,38 euros, si el honorable me deja, sera mi ultima estacion bursatil.


----------



## FranR (9 Nov 2012)

Este ha partido al Kanamara Festival, suertudos que son algunos. ::

[YOUTUBE]J-RtwNWAGL0[/YOUTUBE]


Edit: Se me olvidaba un nivel, para lo que les guste tocarse y eso 


7.318 nivel HS


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Nov 2012)

Hacen caramelos de penes? Japon es un gran pais.

Mr.P he leido en diagonal pero no he visto un solo post suyo desde hace por lo menos 2 baneos del jato, tema este que tiene su miga y ahora quien nos dice donde comer el mejor pollo en chueca, y me ha entrado la curiosidad si estos dias de lluvia en SEV los ha pasado probando el buen hacer de los traccion integral?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Este ha partido al Kanamara Festival, suertudos que son algunos. ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unos sacan vírgenes en procesión y otros nabos... Que diversidad cultural!!! ::


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2012)

Qué va, Señol Chinazo... bastante más aburrido que probar la quattro... he estado currando, ya sabe, por aquello que a Ud. y a mí nos mueve, por la platita ::

No como el DON, debo añadir, que trabaja por convicción y amor a las cosas de la vida.

Pero como diría el cronista de Conan, "esa es otra historia, que a su debido tiempo será contada" 




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hacen caramelos de penes? Japon es un gran pais.
> 
> Mr.P he leido en diagonal pero no he visto un solo post suyo desde hace por lo menos 2 baneos del jato, tema este que tiene su miga y ahora quien nos dice donde comer el mejor pollo en chueca, y me ha entrado la curiosidad si estos dias de lluvia en SEV los ha pasado probando el buen hacer de los traccion integral?


----------



## FranR (9 Nov 2012)

Es que mire usted el marronazo, aquí se hace el besa-pies, imagine lo que se hace allí y como no te reclines a rendir pleitesía se lo toman malamente.

P.D. Seguimos marcando mínimos el nivel inferior tira con fuerza :ouch:

P.D. 2: Estoy tratando de imaginar como serán las letras de las saetas :


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Es que mire usted el marronazo, aquí se hace el besa-pies, imagine lo que se hace allí y *como no te reclines* a rendir pleitesía se lo toman malamente.
> 
> P.D. Seguimos marcando mínimos el nivel inferior tira con fuerza :ouch:



*¿Reclinarse?*

::


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Nov 2012)

Alguna vez se ha saludado a un presidente americano con semejante andanada de ostias? joer, ha sido terminar la campaña y comenzar el guanus. Ni un dia para comer tarta le dejan al probe.


----------



## FranR (9 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *¿Reclinarse?*
> 
> ::



La reclinación es obligatoria, quedan debajo de la línea de los ojos, por lo que hay que doblar el espinazo o hacer un squat completo (que queda feo), a la hora del besuqueo.


----------



## Burbujilimo (9 Nov 2012)

Dedicado a los frikis de los zombies que se que hay por aquí:
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/cxZdvk_pVsc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

La verdad es que me gusta más el trailer falso que ha posteado el pirata...


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Dedicado a los frikis de los zombies que se que hay por aquí:
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/cxZdvk_pVsc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> La verdad es que me gusta más el trailer falso que ha posteado el pirata...



joder no he visto un puto zombie ::


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

Tengo los resultados de tef, son 70 pag. Con suerte igual en los ratos libres me da tiempo a leerlo este puente. Que bien me hubiese venido una tablet o miniportatil.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Nov 2012)

JUNIO2013????

MALDITOS CABRONES!!!!!!!!!

Mientras en la peli no me digan que los zombies se meten en los conductos de refrigeración de los submarinos nucleares..... :no:


----------



## juanfer (9 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tengo los resultados de tef, son 70 pag. Con suerte igual en los ratos libres me da tiempo a leerlo este puente. Que bien me hubiese venido una tablet o miniportatil.



Ponzi hay un programa que se llama calibre que reformatea los pdf para tu kindle.


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

Esto es muy raro, han roto la serie bisemanal de cortos: Sin embargo las posiciones de octubre siguen abiertas. La unica explicacion logica que se me ocurre es que van hacer mas largos los ciclos temporales, quien sabe igual los pasan a 3 semanas.



http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-28599033


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Ponzi hay un programa que se llama calibre que reformatea los pdf para tu kindle.



Si, lo uso.Sin embargo para las cuentas anuales es horrible, trocea todos los cuadros


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tengo los resultados de tef, son 70 pag. Con suerte igual en los ratos libres me da tiempo a leerlo este puente. Que bien me hubiese venido una tablet o miniportatil.



Te lo resumo, pierden clientes.


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> joder no he visto un puto zombie ::



:::::: joer pos yo he visto montañas de ellos, literalmente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Nov 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> :::::: joer pos yo he visto montañas de ellos, literalmente.



Esos eran preferentistas de bankia.....


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Te lo resumo, pierden clientes.



Me da la impresion que de forma global no han perdido tantos clientes cuando llegie a esa parte te digo.De momento han reducido su capex global un 14% y el de europa un 24,3%. Por lo visto cada dia necesitan invertir menos para seguir manteniendo los mismos servicios.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Nov 2012)

Tengan cuidado.... les vigilan


----------



## juanfer (9 Nov 2012)

El dax esta en los 7125, vamos a probar un mini larguito.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2012)

Hay que ver hoy presumiblemente al SP más de 20 pipos más abajo.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hay que ver hoy presumiblemente al SP más de 20 pipos más abajo.



Hoy se tiene que dejar la piel para intentar contener las bajadas o se lo llevan al fondo del guano...


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2012)

Tengan paciencia con el Popular. Nunca sus precios pueden ser catalogados como baratos. Es muy bajista y lo van a llevar mucho más abajo.

Bankia va cediendo momento tras momento y llegará a menos de 60 pesetas.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy se tiene que dejar la piel para intentar contener las bajadas o se lo llevan al fondo del guano...



El SP es noble desde el punto de vista de que la tremenda manipulación que sufre confluye en que generalmente los target se cumplen. Si no es para hoy, será para dentro de unos días. Ese nivel concuerda con importantes soportes equivalentes en Apple, bancos etc...


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

Los clientes de Tef de forma global han aumentado un 4,6% desde 2011 año, la cifra asciende a 308 mill.


----------



## ddddd (9 Nov 2012)

Buenas tardes.

¿Cómo ven FSLR en el cortísimo plazo?

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)

Ha reventado el bater...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ha reventado el bater...


----------



## AssGaper (9 Nov 2012)

bah, me han saltado todos los stops en el DAX, indice italiano y el ibex. -150 €.


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

Mirar lo que acabo de encontrar de Tef....La plataforma Jajah


http://www.jajah.com/


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

Alguien sabe que es churn?:


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> bah, me han saltado todos los stops en el DAX, indice italiano y el ibex. -150 €.



No ha podido ser... el que defendía en 713x era un gordo-pequeño, y se le ha cruzado en el camino un gordo-mediano con intereses, según parece, en conflicto ::

He subido a la oficina sólo por curiosidad, a ver cómo había ocurrido...

El gordo-pequeño iba largo con menos de un tercio de la guantá que le han metido. Lo ha intentado (ahí ha estado la pelea larguísima en el 13x) pero no se puede ir contra un tío que te triplica (como mínimo) en volumen.

Por otro lado, perder el 122 del que hablaba antes ha catapultado el índice 20 puntos de golpe y porrazo más abajo... por eso el SL recomendado en 120, ya que ese era el punto de "last call" para los largos. 

Tú no puedes controlar cuando los leoncios se dan de hostias entre ellos y, de paso, arrastran tus posiciones también. Pero sí puedes limitar riesgos colocando los SL adecuadamente, este punto es muy importante.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El SP es noble desde el punto de vista de que la tremenda manipulación que sufre confluye en que generalmente los target se cumplen. Si no es para hoy, será para dentro de unos días. Ese nivel concuerda con importantes soportes equivalentes en Apple, bancos etc...



Tengo la impresión que en los 1365 pueden cortar el guano...


----------



## villares (9 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien sabe que es churn?:



Los clientes que cambian tu empresa por la competencia.

Un churn alto significa generalmente un mercado muy competitivo o una empresa con clientes insatisfechos.
Un churn bajo significa generalmente un mercado cautivo o una empresa con clientes satisfechos.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> ¿Cómo ven FSLR en el cortísimo plazo?
> 
> Muchas gracias y un saludo.



Yo apuesto por una fuga y comienzo de un ciclo intenso alcista pero no meteré dinero hasta que lo vea (ojos vs. cerebro).

Ahora mismo está en tierra de nadie y no hay que entrar hasta que resuelva su papelta.

Los ojos funcionan de manera mucho más transparente que el cerebro. La luz entra por la pupila y es el iris quien deja entrar o no más o menos luz. Después esa luz llega al cristalino cuyo cometido es enfocar la imagen para que después la retina saque la instantánea. Ese estímulo es transmitido al cerebro a través del nervio óptico.

Ya ven, muy sencillo como funciona. Sin embargo, el cerebro no se sabe como funciona. Se piensa que es el responsable de la memoria y de la determinación de las respuestas voluntarias. Pero no se sabe a ciencia cierta como funciona. En muchas cosas en la vida prevalece lo que se ve más que lo que se piensa. En bolsa los ojos eliminan las creencias (aquí aplica muy bien aquello de cuchillo cae).

First suena a campeón alcista en los próximos años pero no deja de ser un favorito que llega en buena forma a las Olimpiadas. Pero hay que superar las eliminatorias y no fallar en la final. Y en eso está.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tengo la impresión que en los 1365 pueden cortar el guano...



Es un nivel muy clave para hoy por lo que simboliza. Recuerden que cuando el SP abre bajando más del -0,75% suele ponerse en el doble fácil. Lo mismo en sentido contrario. 

Adivinan ese número cotizando en 1365?.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien sabe que es churn?:



Pérdida o salida de clientes. Es un ratio.

Las consultoras cobran ingentes cantidades de plata proponiendo acciones que mitiguen este ratio.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es un nivel muy clave para hoy por lo que simboliza. Recuerden que cuando el SP abre bajando más del -0,75% suele ponerse en el doble fácil. Lo mismo en sentido contrario.
> 
> Adivinan ese número cotizando en 1365?.



Pues ya lo tenemos casi encima...a ver si presenta batalla


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2012)

La sangre de hoy ya está vista.

Voy buscando largos con prudencia.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)

Quabit solicitará el concurso voluntario de acreedores en los próximos días - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2012)

villares dijo:


> Los clientes que cambian tu empresa por la competencia.
> 
> Un churn alto significa generalmente un mercado muy competitivo o una empresa con clientes insatisfechos.
> Un churn bajo significa generalmente un mercado cautivo o una empresa con clientes satisfechos.



*Aquí mi aportación.*

El churn venía siendo el Santo Grial de una Telco porque es bien sabido que captar un cliente en Telco viene a costar unas 5 veces lo que cuesta retenerlo. Y captarlo no quiere decir que no haya que esforzarse en retenerlo. Por eso se ha generado un mercado muy importante alrededor de conceptos como el marketing inboung y la toma de decisiones en tiempo real lo que obliga a conocer end-to-end al cliente y todo ello en tiempo real. Es uno de los conceptos que más ha obligado a desarrollar el concepto CRM mucho más allá de lo que básicamente es la atención al cliente. Es decir, pasar de un centro de contactos a un centro de gestion de la experiencia.

Todo se vino en cierta medida abajo al generalizarse la portabilidad en el mundo telco (sobre todo en el tráfico móvil). Telefónica en especial hay intentando entorpecer ese proceso sobremanera pero la regulación (sorprendente que no hayan protegido a Timofónica) ha sido implacable.

Por qué es importante la portabilidad?. Muy sencillo, las técnicas más extendidas para minimizar el churn se basaban en aprovechar el momento de feedback del cliente para lanzarse una oferta o un regalo. Cualquier cosa antes de que un cliente se vaya. Está demostrado que el momento de mayor debilidad de un cliente es cuando te dice que se va. Es el momento (aunque pudiera parecer lo contrario) en el que es más vulnerable su decisión y en donde puede recular ante una "atención" o "pedida de perdón". Esto tiene mucho que ver también con la naturaleza humana ya que es un momento en el que se da un paso hacia la incertidumbre (tener que buscar una alternativa) y el ser humano ante todo es "tonto para votar" y reacio para el cambio.
Sin embargo, la portabilidad es un proceso en el que un usuario se puede dar de baja a través de un intermediario (en este caso el nuevo operador para el que se pasa a ser cliente) que no va a tener interés en que sigas en el operador actual. Es un proceso que imposibilita que Telefónica (el operador donante en el caso que dejes de ser cliente suyo) pierde la oportunidad de hablar contigo en el momento de máxima vulnerabilidad.

Actualmente el churn ha perdido mucho flavour porque ya no se puede gestionar como antes. Se sigue midiendo pero ya no hay tantas armas para fidelizar a los clientes. Por eso, hace ya bastante tiempo que Telefónica se focaliza en exprimir a sus clientes más que en retenerlos. Han venido implementando políticas de retención de clientes basándose en la extorsión. Ahora entenderán el por qué de las penalizaciones abusivas cuando uno se da de baja durante el periodo de redención de las ofertas.

Si nos vamos a mercados no competitivos como puede ser el eléctrico se encontrarán ustedes con que allí no saben ni lo que significa este término.

Existen negocios en donde apenas se mira este parámetro como son los negocios digitales, Google, etc... Por razones muy obvias


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La sangre de hoy ya está vista.
> 
> Voy buscando largos con prudencia.



La banca en Europa está muy mal y son caidas feas para pensar que son flor de un día. Cuidado con el SP que puede irse a buscar sus referencias y en ese caso, habrá más sangre. Recuerden lo que la estadística de comenzar el día por encima del +/- 0,75%. Falla muy pocas veces como he venido comentando muchas veces aquí.

Está volviendo la volatilidad. Es evidente.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La banca en Europa está muy mal y son caidas feas para pensar que son flor de un día. Cuidado con el SP que puede irse a buscar sus referencias y en ese caso, habrá más sangre. Recuerden lo que la estadística de comenzar el día por encima del +/- 0,75%. Falla muy pocas veces como he venido comentando muchas veces aquí.
> 
> Está volviendo la volatilidad. Es evidente.



Los míos son de ultra corto. Pillar 300 pavos y salir por patas.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Quabit solicitará el concurso voluntario de acreedores “en los próximos días” - elEconomista.es



Van cayendo todos aquellos que refinanciaron las deudas hace tres años. Así va a suceder también con las constructoras como Sacyr y espero que también FCC porque debe más de lo que puede pagar y no es momento de vender activos que en su caso con cercanos a la mierda.

En España se ganó tres años hace 3 a base de la refinanciación de la deuda (deferencia del BCE con sus prestamos ingentes) pero el tiempo llega. Aquí va a quebrar hasta su puta madre y El Corte Inglés como bien dice Bertok.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los míos son de ultra corto. Pillar 300 pavos y salir por patas.



Pues yo llegaba un día basante mediocrillo básicmaente porque no conseguía señales fiables para tradear ..... y el DAX me ha puesto en el 87% del objetivo. No voy a hacer nada más salvo que lo vea muy a huevo. Money management puro y duro. Reducción por 4 de la polvora a utilizar.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Nov 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> bah, me han saltado todos los stops en el DAX, indice italiano y el ibex. -150 €.



yo tambien me uno al club. stop del bund salto por 4 pips


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2012)

En los bancos pequeños no hay nada de volumen. Es dantesco, solo están los creadores de mercado.

Vean el ask para Banesto, todo posiciones de 802 títulos.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Van cayendo todos aquellos que refinanciaron las deudas hace tres años. Así va a suceder también con las constructoras como Sacyr y espero que también FCC porque debe más de lo que puede pagar y no es momento de vender activos que en su caso con cercanos a la mierda.
> 
> En España se ganó tres años hace 3 a base de la refinanciación de la deuda (deferencia del BCE con sus prestamos ingentes) pero el tiempo llega. *Aquí va a quebrar hasta su puta madre y El Corte Inglés como bien dice Bertok.*



No se va a librar nadie. Estamos en la mayor crisis de expaña de los últimos 100 años.

La mayor parte de las familias expañolas estarán en la mayor de la ruinas en varios años.

El que pueda largarse que lo haga. Va en serio.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Nov 2012)

Tengan FED huevones.


----------



## FranR (9 Nov 2012)

Se prepara algo gordo señores


----------



## FranR (9 Nov 2012)

Casi no me da tiempo a escribirlo, primera vela sodomita


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2012)

Vamos a darle tiempo, de momento no se cumple la señal del -0,75%. Puede haber rebote pero no se fíen.

Vamos a ver cómo se desenvuelven carboneras y commodities en general.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Casi no me da tiempo a escribirlo, primera vela sodomita



¿lo dejamos pasar , no?


----------



## FranR (9 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿lo dejamos pasar , no?



Demos tiempo, estamos cerca de apertura USA


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)

Le van a tener que pegar dinamita para demolición....

Mucho trabajo le va a costar para bajarlo por debajo de los 1365


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> *Aquí mi aportación.*
> 
> El churn venía siendo el Santo Grial de una Telco porque es bien sabido que captar un cliente en Telco viene a costar unas 5 veces lo que cuesta retenerlo. Y captarlo no quiere decir que no haya que esforzarse en retenerlo. Por eso se ha generado un mercado muy importante alrededor de conceptos como el marketing inboung y la toma de decisiones en tiempo real lo que obliga a conocer end-to-end al cliente y todo ello en tiempo real. Es uno de los conceptos que más ha obligado a desarrollar el concepto CRM mucho más allá de lo que básicamente es la atención al cliente. Es decir, pasar de un centro de contactos a un centro de gestion de la experiencia.
> 
> ...



Buena explicacion.Muchas gracias a todos los que han contestado, no estaba muy familiarizado con el termino.En el mercado electrico apenas hay competencia... Lo que me recuerda que espero que gasteis mucha luz que quiero ver subir los resultados de ibe hasta la estratosfera.


----------



## Claca (9 Nov 2012)

Tenemos a las bolsas rompiendo soportes con el BUND rompiendo la resistencia, cuando en las subidas índices, bono y valores no iban de la mano. A menos que cambien mucho las cosas, para la siguiente semana sí se podría decir que ya tenemos el giro a la baja hecho. Tal vez nos rescaten este finde.

Al cierre vemos cómo queda el tema.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2012)

Qué bonita sería una sesión alcista para dar una buena guantá en medio de la frente en los últimos 20 minutos de trading diario.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Tenemos a las bolsas rompiendo soportes con el BUND rompiendo la resistencia, cuando en las subidas índices, bono y valores no iban de la mano. A menos que cambien mucho las cosas, para la siguiente semana sí se podría decir que ya tenemos el giro a la baja hecho. Tal vez nos rescaten este finde.
> 
> Al cierre vemos cómo queda el tema.



Ya lo he comentado en el hilo del bono

El rescate va a ser el catalizador para el próximo tramo alcista para los mercados con un bund también en subida.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2012)

Habéis visto a Groupon?. Pues es exactamente lo mismo que le va a suceder a Yelp, Linkedin y Pandora (ésta en 7,75 y venimos diciéndolo desde 10).


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)

A poco de cepillarse el gap de octubre...

Facebook Inc: NASDAQ:FB quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Claca (9 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya lo he comentado en el hilo del bono
> 
> El rescate va a ser el catalizador para el próximo tramo alcista con un bund también en subida.



De momento tiene todo muy mala pinta. Al cierre lo vemos con calma, pero a menos que haya una reacción al alza muy fuerte que recupere ciertos niveles, el aspecto del mercado es ciertamente simpático, y aquí por más cubatas que nos tomemos no lograremos que se ponga guapo.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> De momento tiene todo muy mala pinta. Al cierre lo vemos con calma, pero a menos que haya una reacción al alza muy fuerte que recupere ciertos niveles, el aspecto del mercado es ciertamente simpático, y aquí por más cubatas que nos tomemos no lograremos que se ponga guapo.



Ya lo verás como sí. En poco tiempo estaremos visitando los máximos.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7oT96wTfmaE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)

Groupon se hunde un 25% en bolsa: perdió 2.980 millones en el tercer trimestre - elEconomista.es

El nasdaq va a comer guano durante un buen tiempo.


----------



## FranR (9 Nov 2012)

Recuperando niveles clave IBEX y SP....cago en sus muelas

Pongámonos serios y saquemos toda la artillería:








P.D. El hilo del bono, al que le pegaba visitas para ver como iba...monopolizado por el gato, 50% mensajes gatunos por página.

Todavía no saben lo que les ha caído...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Recuperando niveles clave IBEX y SP....cago en sus muelas
> 
> Pongámonos serios y saquemos toda la artillería:
> 
> ...



Ya está con sus lapsus de autismo, auto-quoteandose y reflejando sus estrategias cortilargas.

De momento algunos se los están tomándose en serio...


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2012)

Ya os dije que había que buscar largos durante la sesión. No tenían ninguna gana de tirarlo.

Yo cierro ya la jornada.

Estos perros vana dejarlo en un amago tanto en el Culibex como en el DAX.

Suerte


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)

Fichas al verde...

Dispersense los cortos


----------



## sr.anus (9 Nov 2012)

A tomar viento, que terminamos en verde y todo...


----------



## J-Z (9 Nov 2012)

Los del SP se han dejado un GAP en 1420 que van a cerrar ojetes.


----------



## FranR (9 Nov 2012)

Aguanto algo más las Cabot de ayer, acaban de cerrar el gap....eso si como siga parriba saltaré sin compasión y sin mirar atrás.

P.D. Las señales "falsas?" que me han enviado en los 540 contado, acojonante. Vela mamporrera de >20 y luego reversal brutal.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Aguanto algo más las Cabot de ayer, acaban de cerrar el gap....eso si como siga parriba saltaré sin compasión y sin mirar atrás.
> 
> P.D. Las señales "falsas?" que me han enviado en los 540 contado, acojonante. Vela mamporrera de >20 y luego reversal brutal.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Fichas al verde...
> 
> Dispersense los cortos



Sería un poco prudente ...


----------



## Kujire (9 Nov 2012)

... _soy binguera_ xq el mundo me ha hecho asi :cook:​
Hagan "juejo" sres. que pronto vienen los papa noeles, fin de añoses y reyes .. ay que bien vienen estos "durillos" de la bolsa eh? :rolleye:

:Baile: venga venga que nos jugamos el "bacalao"!! cuando vean que el iBEX se pone chulo en verde :no: , le zurran con el "bacalao", que una buena "bafetada" a tiempo NO VEAN LO QUE AYUDA


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)

Hoy el tema está claro..


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2012)

En el culibex y el DAX llevamos mucho tiempo con una pauta de consolidación en forma de rectángulo.

En el culibex hoy se han fugado de forma clara por abajo pero van a terminar con un martillo bien gordo que no indica otra cosa que continuidad en las subidas.

Las bolsas no están manipuladas, no que va.


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2012)

Paren ya con los GIFs de pandoretadas que estoy que me caigo de la silla 

:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## diosmercado (9 Nov 2012)

Todo esto ha sido un espejismo pues?????

Habra que esperar a que comience la fiesta de verdad.


----------



## Mulder (9 Nov 2012)

La fiesta alcista aun no ha terminado por hoy o al menos esa es la impresión que me está dando, están colocando más volumen de lo que marca el precio ahora mismo, al menos en el Stoxx.


----------



## FranR (9 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Paren ya con los GIFs de pandoretadas que estoy que me caigo de la silla
> 
> :XX: :XX: :XX:



Usted al menos se puede sentar.... ::


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> La fiesta alcista aun no ha terminado por hoy o al menos esa es la impresión que me está dando, están colocando más volumen de lo que marca el precio ahora mismo, al menos en el Stoxx.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2012)

..... mirando en detalle James River .....


----------



## diosmercado (9 Nov 2012)

Venga el latigazo de las cinco. Apuesto a cierre en maximos diarios.


----------



## juanfer (9 Nov 2012)

El DAX me recuerda al IBEX de hace unos meses que se movia 200 puntos para quedar en el punto de salida 30 o 40 puntos por encima o debajo.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)

Fitch pide una nueva quita en Grecia: el BCE y los Estados deben asumir pérdidas - elEconomista.es


----------



## juanfer (9 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Fitch pide una nueva quita en Grecia: el BCE y los Estados deben asumir pérdidas - elEconomista.es



Esta era la quita institucional que todo el mundo esperaba. Lo que pasa es que lo asumiran los estados porque los bancos ya se han quitado los muertos de encima.

Lo de siempre socializar perdidas entre contribuyentes.


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

Me acaba de llegar el folleto de Navidad de Alcampo y tiene tablet y netbook que no estan mal de precio. De momento el que mas me convencia era la tablet nexus de google.Alguien ha probado la nexus o conoce que tal son las marcas que vende alcampo?


----------



## juanfer (9 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me acaba de llegar el folleto de Navidad de Alcampo y tiene tablet y netbook que no estan mal de precio. De momento el que mas me convencia era la tablet nexus de google.Alguien ha probado la nexus o conoce que tal son las marcas que vende alcampo?



El netbook que tenga minimo 2gigas de ram.

Esa tableta es una Puta Mierda, es mejor un movil. Tabletas de 400 euros para arriba.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2012)

Interesante nuevamente Gamesa. Pero no puede seguir mamoneando mucho más. O para arriba o para abajo en el timeframe diario. Si hay un buen movimiento de continuación, se tiene que ver en la bolsa.


----------



## atman (9 Nov 2012)

Normal...


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> El netbook que tenga minimo 2gigas de ram.
> 
> Esa tableta es una Puta Mierda, es mejor un movil. Tabletas de 400 euros para arriba.



Yo lo quiero para leer pdf y quemar el excell. Con el movil me dejo la vista.La nexus no tiene mala pinta y no es cara


https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_16gb&feature=microsite


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Interesante nuevamente Gamesa. Pero no puede seguir mamoneando mucho más. O para arriba o para abajo en el timeframe diario. Si hay un buen movimiento de continuación, se tiene que ver en la bolsa.



Uff menudo susto el de hoy, pero al final la cosa no va a estar mal. Janus, piensa en los niveles del IBEX, en el momento en que tire hacia arriba Gamesa sobrepasa los 2 de largo, solo falta que le acompañe el selectivo.
El valor por si solo no va apoder con la tendencia y eso que lo intenta, pero los leones no lo dejan. De todas formas ultimamente las ordenes han sido de compra fuerte a ultima hora y eso si es significativo.


----------



## atman (9 Nov 2012)

Una tablet por 70€ ??? Estos de Apple están que lo tiran... (¬_¬)


----------



## vyk (9 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> El netbook que tenga minimo 2gigas de ram.
> 
> Esa tableta es una Puta Mierda, es mejor un movil. Tabletas de 400 euros para arriba.



Pues yo me acabo de pillar esta en Focalprice por 156 aurelios. Y le gente habla maravillas de ella:

PIPO M1 9.7" Android 4.1 Dual-Core RK3066 1.6GHz External 3G Tablet PC with Bluetooth, Pen Input Technology, 10-Point Capacitive (Black) CE0097B - $209.90 - Affordable Tablet PC


----------



## atman (9 Nov 2012)

Sí, ya pero luego pasan cosas. Yo tengo una Archos G9 10.1 y hay apps que no puede con ellas y otras no se dejan instalar, actualiza "regular", por muy android que sea. La bateria "muy" regular... etc.


----------



## juanfer (9 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo lo quiero para leer pdf y quemar el excell. Con el movil me dejo la vista.La nexus no tiene mala pinta y no es cara
> 
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_16gb&feature=microsite



Vas a sufrir con esa tableta, pero bueno se ve mejor que en el movil.


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Pues yo me acabo de pillar esta en Focalprice por 156 aurelios. Y le gente habla maravillas de ella:
> 
> PIPO M1 9.7" Android 4.1 Dual-Core RK3066 1.6GHz External 3G Tablet PC with Bluetooth, Pen Input Technology, 10-Point Capacitive (Black) CE0097B - $209.90 - Affordable Tablet PC



Viene de usa?Cuando la recibas cuentanos que tal es


----------



## vyk (9 Nov 2012)

Al que le interese, la pipo m1 tiene un hilo en forocoches (hay otros en htcmanía y demás foros de temas afines...)

[HILO OFICIAL]PIPO MAX-M1 9.7" Android 4.1 Dual-Core RK3066 1.6GHz RAM 1GB - ForoCoches


----------



## vyk (9 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Viene de usa?Cuando la recibas cuentanos que tal es



No. Viene de Hong Kong. Seguramente la semana que viene la tendré en mis manos. Por cierto...monta el mismo panel que el Galaxy sII.


----------



## juanfer (9 Nov 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Al que le interese, la pipo m1 tiene un hilo en forocoches (hay otros en htcmanía y demás foros de temas afines...)
> 
> [HILO OFICIAL]PIPO MAX-M1 9.7" Android 4.1 Dual-Core RK3066 1.6GHz RAM 1GB - ForoCoches



Cuidado con comprar cosas caras (>45€) de china porque la agencia tributaria puede cobraros los impuestos de aduana.


----------



## vyk (9 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuidado con comprar cosas caras (>45€) de china porque la agencia tributaria puede cobraros los impuestos de aduana.



Yo compro habitualmente (dealextreme, focalprice, taobao...) y de decenas de veces solo me han parado el pedido una vez. Pagué el recargo y punto. Economicamente me ha compensado con creces...


----------



## FranR (9 Nov 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Al que le interese, la pipo m1 tiene un hilo en forocoches (hay otros en htcmanía y demás foros de temas afines...)
> 
> [HILO OFICIAL]PIPO MAX-M1 9.7" Android 4.1 Dual-Core RK3066 1.6GHz RAM 1GB - ForoCoches



Otra, en está página también está la pipo.

Gadmei E8HD


----------



## FranR (9 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo lo quiero para leer pdf y quemar el excell. Con el movil me dejo la vista.La nexus no tiene mala pinta y no es cara
> 
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_16gb&feature=microsite




R92 WINDOWS 7 & ANDROID. Pantalla Capacitiva LED. HDD 32GB. HDMI

Tienda española, esta rula con windows..por lo del excell


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2012)

Al final la liaron en la jornada de hoy


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

vyk dijo:


> No. Viene de Hong Kong. Seguramente la semana que viene la tendré en mis manos. Por cierto...monta el mismo panel que el Galaxy sII.



Pues samsung da pena.Yo ya me fundido dos galaxy en apenas 2 años.Samsung en moviles deja bastante que desear aunque si que es cierto que sus pantallas son muy buenas. La pipo y la nexus son las que mas me gustan y no estan mal de precio


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> R92 WINDOWS 7 & ANDROID. Pantalla Capacitiva LED. HDD 32GB. HDMI
> 
> Tienda española, esta rula con windows..por lo del excell



Android tiene un excell propio que es igual que el de windows por eso no tendria problema


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)

Han frenado en seco al Pandoro...


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

Esto es impresionante, Rato aun no se ha ido de CM. Y no es que se vaya a marchar es que lo van a echar porque Bankia dejara de existir tal y como la conocemos.

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/notici...onvierta-en-fundacion-especial.html#_Noticias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Nov 2012)

De buena me he librao 

StreetInsider.com - Molycorp (MCP) Slammed on Formal SEC Investigation


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

Noticias desde el nuevo imperio de Chinito


http://www.eleconomista.mobi/teleco...-ya-supera-en-valor-a-todo-KPN.html#_Noticias


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2012)

Buen fin de semana. Disfrutad de las mujeres y el alcohol ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tengan paciencia con el Popular. Nunca sus precios pueden ser catalogados como baratos. Es muy bajista y lo van a llevar mucho más abajo.
> 
> Bankia va cediendo momento tras momento y llegará a menos de 60 pesetas.



Le hace a usted mayor hablar en pesetas :no:


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Le hace a usted mayor hablar en pesetas :no:



Bankia dejara de cotizar o al menos es lo que han dicho asi que valdra 0 que por otra parte es su valor real


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Nov 2012)

El eurostoxx ha rebotado con ganas en el soporte 2440 que por fin ha testeado. A ver si Obama está inspirado con sus propuestas para evitar el precipicio fiscal y seguimos para arriba. Estaremos atentos a las 19:00 a su intervención, retransmitida por el 24h.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Nov 2012)

Anda

Que curioso

*El Lunes es festivo USA*


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

Por lo visto la caida de la cifra de negocio es debida a efectos regulatorios segun ellos, excluyendo este efecto negativo los ingresos crecerian un 1,1%. Sobre el gasto de personal decir que se ha reducido un 27%.


----------



## FranR (9 Nov 2012)

Quinielistas...casi se me pasa esta semana


Esto va de mal en peor....en 8 semanas más no acierto ni una.

Lo mismo como hoy ha sido mal día de borsa, Alcatel con ligeras pérdidas que he decidido aguantar y las Cabot que si van un poquito mejor...toca triunfá en otra lotería distinta.
Otra que no me entró...BBVA sus muelas a 5,91 vaya DIAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

Ya voy por la pag 23: Curiosamente donde mas descontentos estan los clientes de Tef es en Latinoamerica (Churn de 3,3% ¿Es elevado?) Por lo visto les han quitado algunas promociones....No perdonan quedarse sin smarphone


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Nov 2012)

madre de dios menuda vela escombro usana


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

En latinoamerica cada cliente hace ganar mas dinero a Tef que hace un año. Donde mas estan creciendo es en banda ancha movil (24% interanual) y resaltar que el 29% de los ingresos de servicio movil al menos en Latinoamerica ya provienen de tarifas de datos.


----------



## FranR (9 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya voy por la pag 23: Curiosamente donde mas descontentos estan los clientes de Tef es en Latinoamerica (Churn de 3,3% ¿Es elevado?) Por lo visto les han quitado algunas promociones....No perdonan quedarse sin smarphone




Churn Rate es la base para estudiar en profundidad la pérdida de clientes y su calidad. 
Es decir una alta pérdida de clientes "malos" no tiene tanta importancia como pérdida de clientes rentables.....

Mejor que explicar es dar información para extraer conclusiones, algo cortito para no dar mucha lata.

Este primero centrado en compañía de telecomunicaciones:

Competencia de Data Mining : Predicción de Churn | WebMining

y este otro una ficha de Esic sobre el asunto.

http://www.esic.es/documentos/editorial/resenas/9788473567183_Esic Alumni_01-04-08.pdf

Como todos los índices e indicadores, hay que referenciarlos, con empresas del sector.

P.D. TENEMOS UN TRADER EN EL PROGRAMA DE Antena 3...el del Agujero

QUIEN ES DE USTEDES?


Por cierto, no es elevado, el TELCOS se hablan de ratios de mas de 30%, y en banca de la mitad.


----------



## FranR (9 Nov 2012)

Trader al bujero a primeras de cambio....creo que ha probado en la tele tras sus largos en Popular hace dos meses.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tengan cuidado.... les vigilan



Ni un pvto thanks?

Ya os vale, con el cariño con que lo he hecho..... :no:


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ni un pvto thanks?
> 
> Ya os vale, con el cariño con que lo he hecho..... :no:



El aloe vera es para que se cure las heridas no?


----------



## FranR (9 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ni un pvto thanks?
> 
> Ya os vale, con el cariño con que lo he hecho..... :no:




CAGO EN TÓ....

que es el recortableeeeeeeee :XX: :XX: :XX:

El que se puso del gato peruano!!!!!!

Silenciosa creo que decía que se iba a hacer otro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Nov 2012)

Toma y no llores 

<3


----------



## FranR (9 Nov 2012)

http://www.gatoandino.org/archivos/gato_para_armar.pdf

Hoyga...quien le ha tirado el gotelé?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El aloe vera es para que se cure las heridas no?



ojete frescor ::


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> http://www.gatoandino.org/archivos/gato_para_armar.pdf
> 
> Hoyga...quien le ha tirado el gotelé?



Cuanto me habre reido con Lolita 

http://pictures2.todocoleccion.net/tc/2010/01/30/17255071.jpg


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> http://www.gatoandino.org/archivos/gato_para_armar.pdf
> 
> Hoyga...quien le ha tirado el gotelé?
> 
> ...



Joder, mi oficina creo que no se pinta desde que el gotele estaba de moda, a ver si pillo algo de pasta del departamento y la pongo algo más actual....


----------



## FranR (9 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder, mi oficina creo que no se pinta desde que el gotele estaba de moda, a ver si pillo algo de pasta del departamento y la pongo algo más actual....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



No me gusta, no tiene mesa de cristal, ni trader con chanda de franela.


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Churn Rate es la base para estudiar en profundidad la pérdida de clientes y su calidad.
> Es decir una alta pérdida de clientes "malos" no tiene tanta importancia como pérdida de clientes rentables.....
> 
> Mejor que explicar es dar información para extraer conclusiones, algo cortito para no dar mucha lata.
> ...



Muchas gracias por los documentos. Este fin de semana los miro


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Anda
> 
> Que curioso
> 
> *El Lunes es festivo USA*



Los hijos de puta siempre andan de fiesta ::


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2012)

*!!! Vaaaaaamos coño !!!*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No me gusta, no tiene mesa de cristal, ni trader con chanda de franela.



Poco a poco, antes tenía esta


----------



## juanfer (9 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Quinielistas...casi se me pasa esta semana
> 
> 
> Esto va de mal en peor....en 8 semanas más no acierto ni una.
> ...



Para los quinielistas.

Voy a poneros la tabla con % de casas de apuestas y rentabilidades.

J-17 compartido en ZimageZ

Esto esta sacado de otro foro.

Suerte.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Nov 2012)

Rajao dice que el lunes va a anunciar medidas contra los deshaucios....

Bailout is even closer my friends!


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Rajao dice que el lunes va a anunciar medidas contra los deshaucios....
> 
> Bailout is even closer my friends!



Tapan agujeros como pueden pero les será imposible.

Sólo rezo para sufran lo que se merecen mientras son despellajados los HDLGP


----------



## pollastre (9 Nov 2012)

Traidor... desalmao... miserable... otomano.... ¡¡ comunista !!





FranR dijo:


> No me gusta, no tiene mesa de cristal, ni trader con chanda de franela.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Esto es impresionante, Rato aun no se ha ido de CM. Y no es que se vaya a marchar es que lo van a echar porque Bankia dejara de existir tal y como la conocemos.
> 
> Rato dejará la Presidencia de Caja Madrid a final de mes, cuando la entidad se convierta en fundación especial - elEconomista.es



Amigo, esto es España y la cárcel y tal es para los pringaos. Nunca para los poderosos. Country shit last release.

Molycorp: qué se le puede decir?, eso de tierras raras y en China cotizando en USA ..... suena como a lo que ha ocurrido en otras empresas chinas. Los usanos les tienen cogidos por los huevos y les van a fundir sus cotizaciones. USA streetfighter.


Estar tarde decía que lo mismo hoy se ponían a subir al SP pero al final de la sesión lo tiraban. Así lo han hecho en los últimos minutos. No demasiado pero sí lo suficiente para que se haya notado.

Han visto el carbón y en especial a James River?. Hay que seguirlo.

Han visto las solares?. Hay un comportamiento radicalmente diferenciado entre las usanas (First y Sunpower) y las chinas que están todas reventadas porque se focalizan en bajar y bajar el precio. En ello tiene mucho que ver que en USA están en plan proteccionista y las importaciones de paneles baratos de China están cayendo estrepitósamente. Sin embargo, las solares usanas se están especializando en la promoción y mantenimiento de parques y están consiguiendo atenuar el ciclo descendente en el margen consecuencia de la subida de ingresos a base de liquidar a bajo precio la tremenda estructura de sobreproducción que tenían. Se dimensionaron para poner paneles hasta en la Luna (al estilo de la sobredimensión también en Gamesa).

La ventaja que tienen es que en USA sí que va a haber mucha promoción de parques solares porque tienen mucho terreno con un sol abrasador. En China es al contrario porque aunque están en la misma latitud ... tienen mucha lluvia y tiempo encapotado.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Le hace a usted mayor hablar en pesetas :no:



Es que estoy comenzando a preparar el discurso para cuando tengamos de nuevo pesetas. 

Soy tremendamente negativo, pero feliz y positivo en la vida, al respecto de la economía española. Lo de menos son los números, el problema es que los ladrones que gobiernan el país son unos incapaces para sacar a esta sociedad adelante. Volverán las pesetas y la Guardia Civil a dar ostias sin avisar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Nov 2012)

Janus, que le has hecho a Groupon... :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Quinielistas...casi se me pasa esta semana
> 
> 
> Esto va de mal en peor....en 8 semanas más no acierto ni una.
> ...



Tírate a una buena hembra esta noche y se te pasarán las penas. Desafortunado en el juego, afortunado en el amor.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo, esto es España y la cárcel y tal es para los pringaos. Nunca para los poderosos. Country shit last release.
> 
> Molycorp: qué se le puede decir?, eso de tierras raras y en China cotizando en USA ..... suena como a lo que ha ocurrido en otras empresas chinas. Los usanos les tienen cogidos por los huevos y les van a fundir sus cotizaciones. USA streetfighter.
> 
> ...



No te esfuerces en vender la moto, di que las solares USA van a ser conectadas al presupuesto federal y que el tema renovable es de las pocas cosas todavía burbujeables y acabas antes. 

Con Internet, con la vivienda, con los bonos del tesoro... ya no es posible vender la moto, renovable o muerte, venceremos.

Y las carboneras serían algo así como "carbón limpio", "los nuevos planes del carbón", "el redescubrimiento del carbón", "los nuevos coches a carbón a la vuelta de la esquina"...

Tiene sentido.

Solo con ver que "gobernator" está en gamesa...


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya voy por la pag 23: Curiosamente donde mas descontentos estan los clientes de Tef es en Latinoamerica (Churn de 3,3% ¿Es elevado?) Por lo visto les han quitado algunas promociones....No perdonan quedarse sin smarphone




El churn en Latam es bajo en general porque es un mercado en crecimiento en donde no te creas que hay tanto donde elegir y como se puede crecer .... no prolifera de momento la competencia a triscapellejo price based.

Pero llegará, la competencia en precio es fruto de la madurez de los mercados. Con Latam, Telefónica lo que ha hecho es comprar tiempo. No obstante, no nos fapeemos demasiado porque el margin que tienen habría que quitarle el impacto de la deuda que conllevó ese posicionamiento. No olvidemos que no tiene origen orgánico si no que fue a base de talonario y señores: eso hay que pagarlo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Nov 2012)

Janus, explique comente si tiene tiempo con más detalle lo de James River.

Viendo el gráfico veo lo siguiente:








a) Espectativas de victoria Romney.
b) Empieza a torcerse la cosa.
c)Gana Obama.
d) Road to recession?


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, que le has hecho a Groupon... :fiufiu:



Pues si te digo la verdad, Groupon lo conocí por primera vez en NYC en verano de 2009. Me dí de alta como usuario y sigo recibiendo diaramente (sobre las 00:45) un mail con ofertas etc.... La calidad de las ofertas la veo mala o es que ya estoy muy acostumbrado.

Les está pasando como a muchos otros, funcionan más o menos bien en USA pero la expansión internacional no les está dando grandes réditos porque se están encontrando con que en cada país está el negocio homólogo pero local. Si se fijan bien, no es un negocio "global" porque está lleno de localismos y es fácilmente replicable. Les va a ir mal porque es un negocio pasajero. Es lo que tienen los negocios en red, que son más efímeros y no se puede pensar en el larguísimo plazo. Hay que pulirlos en la cresta de la ola porque después tienden a desaparecer. Es mucho mejor el carbón que es cíclico. No sé si sabían que el consumo de carbón anual en el mundo es prácticamente igual en cantidad que el de petróleo.


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El churn en Latam es bajo en general porque es un mercado en crecimiento en donde no te creas que hay tanto donde elegir y como se puede crecer .... no prolifera de momento la competencia a triscapellejo price based.
> 
> Pero llegará, la competencia en precio es fruto de la madurez de los mercados. Con Latam, Telefónica lo que ha hecho es comprar tiempo. No obstante, no nos fapeemos demasiado porque el margin que tienen habría que quitarle el impacto de la deuda que conllevó ese posicionamiento. No olvidemos que no tiene origen orgánico si no que fue a base de talonario y señores: eso hay que pagarlo.



Eso creia yo pero por lo visto no es asi. La realidad es que en europa Tef esta mejor valorada y con niveles de satisfaccion bastante maa altos y eso que en España no estan para tirar cohetes. Alierta esta reduciendo la deuda a base de bien, me estoy quedando sorprendido con las cuentas,me da la impresion que aun hay esperanza para ellos.


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo, esto es España y la cárcel y tal es para los pringaos. Nunca para los poderosos. Country shit last release.
> 
> Molycorp: qué se le puede decir?, eso de tierras raras y en China cotizando en USA ..... suena como a lo que ha ocurrido en otras empresas chinas. Los usanos les tienen cogidos por los huevos y les van a fundir sus cotizaciones. USA streetfighter.
> 
> ...



Esto es como el monopoli cuanta mas pasta e influencias tienes mas facil es que termines la partida, triste pero cierto.


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, explique comente si tiene tiempo con más detalle lo de James River.
> 
> Viendo el gráfico veo lo siguiente:
> 
> ...




Lo que le ha sucedido es que han incrementado notablemente sus pérdidas y que los yacimientos en Appalachia no les están funcionando del todo. Supongo que saben que cuando hay deficiencias en la demanda de minerales, las minas sufren mucho porque acarrean costes fijos muy altos, y más si son yacimientos que no son a cielo abierto. La seguridad y temas medioambientales son muy grandes. Abrir una mina es como montar una empresa desde cero y cerrarla es lo equivalente. No vale eso de hoy cierro y después abro. Cuando se abre una mina hay que tener claro que va a ser para muchos años y esos costes hay que simularlos en la P&L. Algún caso incipiente conozco para Andalucía.

Respeto al chart, es claro que no hay que correr detrás de los precios. Llegó incluso a superar la mm200 pero estando descendente al igual que la de 150 sesiones. Pero esto no quiere decir que no esté intentando hacer suelo, es importante y mucho ver que sucede si llegase al mínimo ligeramente por debajo de los 2 dolares. Es un valor a tener en el radar y por favor: no se hagan líos porque es una empresa que capitaliza poco más de 100 millones de dolares y tiene una deuda importante (explotar un yacimiento cuesta un pastón y en cierta medida se parece a una inversión financiera con mucho capital al principio).

Es importante estar al loro del mundo del carbón en general. Les afecta mucho, pero que mucho, el precio del gas natural, puesto que las empresas eléctricas combinan el uso de carbón y gas natural. Durante muchos años el gas natural se ha desplomado de forma impresionante de forma que las eléctricas venían usándolo en detrimento del carbón. En los últimos meses se ha visto que esa tendencia se está revertiendo y el mejor termómetro es seguir la cotización de Chesapeake y los futuros de gas natural. Pero es importante entender que no todo el carbón se apto para ese fin. No es lo mismo el carbón thermal que el de otros tipos y calidades. En el mundo del carbón también tira mucho la situación de crecimiento en el que pudiera encontrarse China porque consume mucho de todo cuando va hacia arriba.

Este es el motivo de que no todas las carbones sigan el mismo patrón en bolsa si bien todo está muy correlacionado con el movimiento de crecimiento de fondo.


Piratón, si puedes muestra un chart de más largo plazo pintando las mm200, mm150 y mm50, además del estocástico, el momentum y el MACD. Lo veréis bastante claro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Nov 2012)

Sus oldeneh


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso creia yo pero por lo visto no es asi. La realidad es que en europa Tef esta mejor valorada y con niveles de satisfaccion bastante maa altos y eso que en España no estan para tirar cohetes. Alierta esta reduciendo la deuda a base de bien, me estoy quedando sorprendido con las cuentas,me da la impresion que aun hay esperanza para ellos.



No voy a revelar mis fuentes ahí adentro pero puedo decir que están a un nivel -2 respecto a Eva del Castillo.

Están acojonados porque España va muy mal y no saben qué hacer. Es muy duro perder 200.000 clientes diarios. Todos los días se genera un reporte y sufren viendo 10.000 clientes que todos los días les mandan a tomar por el culo (en neto). Y están acojonados porque en España están viendo que no son capaces de competir en un mercado muy maduro.

Los números los están mejorando un poquito porque tienen mucha grasa aún pero no olvides que se están desprendiendo de ebitda al colocar sus negocios en bolsa (ej, Alemania). Han vendido Atento a precio de puta respecto a sus antaños sueños húmedos y han comprometido su utilización durante muchos años (una especie de pago en especie) para que entraran el private equity.

El verdadero peligro para Telefónica no es su P&L en el corto plazo porque se puede ñapear con facilidad ya que la partida de gastos es ingente y la pueden modular inviertiendo más o menos en el despliegue de red. El problema viene por el lado de que están en un negocio decadente, que está madurando a ritmo elevando y porque tiene una deuda ingente. Amigo, 50.000 millones no se paga así como así. Saben que van a tener que refinanciarla varias veces y saben que los diferenciales de interés van a ir hacia arriba.

Lo que no hay derecho es que tengan un presidente que gana más de 8-9M al año y que le diga a sus accionistas que va a asegurar un dividendo de 1,75 euros anuales durante los siguientes años. A los 3 meses (no 3 años, son 3 meses!!!!!) se desdiga. Eso es de sinverguenzas y en un país decente es una dimisión inmediata. Se piensa que la empresa es suya y que va a hacer lo que le de la gana. Pues el muy cabrón ya tiene su merecido: salida masiva de fondos de pensiones usanos (de los de largo plazo).


----------



## Janus (9 Nov 2012)

Les pido sinceridad, están ustedes preparados para un devenir financiero duro en España?.

Cuando digo preparados es verse en la puta calle y muy preocupados por el futuro de ustedes y de sus familias. Cuando digo preparados, me refiero a que tienen claro que van a hacer en ese momento. Me refiero si ya lo tienen todo preparado como una especie de plan B que se ejecute ipso facto.


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Nov 2012)

janus....... ¿cómo ves a Arena?

se me escapo ......mer...........


----------



## peseteuro (10 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Les pido sinceridad, están ustedes preparados para un devenir financiero duro en España?.
> 
> Cuando digo preparados es verse en la puta calle y muy preocupados por el futuro de ustedes y de sus familias. Cuando digo preparados, me refiero a que tienen claro que van a hacer en ese momento. Me refiero si ya lo tienen todo preparado como una especie de plan B que se ejecute ipso facto.




Bertok, sal de ese cuerpo!!!


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Les pido sinceridad, están ustedes preparados para un devenir financiero duro en España?.
> 
> Cuando digo preparados es verse en la puta calle y muy preocupados por el futuro de ustedes y de sus familias. Cuando digo preparados, me refiero a que tienen claro que van a hacer en ese momento. Me refiero si ya lo tienen todo preparado como una especie de plan B que se ejecute ipso facto.



Preparado, entrenado, dispuesto y esperando.

No haberlo hecho sería una irresponsabilidad.

Suerte amigo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Les pido sinceridad, están ustedes preparados para un devenir financiero duro en España?.
> 
> Cuando digo preparados es verse en la puta calle y muy preocupados por el futuro de ustedes y de sus familias. Cuando digo preparados, me refiero a que tienen claro que van a hacer en ese momento. Me refiero si ya lo tienen todo preparado como una especie de plan B que se ejecute ipso facto.



Ipso-Ipso facto no.

Hijos no tengo. Deudas tampoco. Mi costilla y yo tenemos ahorros como unos 5 años sin nuevos ingresos. Ningún problema en irnos, y afortunadamente, al parecer y por lo que veo por inet, no me faltarían oportunidades laborales fuera. También por suerte tengo familia en USA, Holanda y Suiza, que en un momento dado nos podría echar una mano.

Resumen. Ningún plan inmediato, pero muchas posibilidades.


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2012)

Yo tengo familia en sudamérica, no tendría problemas para trabajar fuera y ahora mismo todos mis ingresos (de la economía main street) provienen de clientes extranjeros en países que ahora mismo no están en crisis, lo cual me da una fuerza de aguante adicional.

Aunque preferiría no tener clientes y que todos mis ingresos provinieran de la bolsa, como Mr. P, pero ya llegaré ya....

La única carga que tengo son mis 3 gatunos


----------



## diosmercado (10 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Les pido sinceridad, están ustedes preparados para un devenir financiero duro en España?.
> 
> Cuando digo preparados es verse en la puta calle y muy preocupados por el futuro de ustedes y de sus familias. Cuando digo preparados, me refiero a que tienen claro que van a hacer en ese momento. Me refiero si ya lo tienen todo preparado como una especie de plan B que se ejecute ipso facto.



Listo y a la espera del detonante. Un mas para el peloton.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Les pido sinceridad, están ustedes preparados para un devenir financiero duro en España?.
> 
> Cuando digo preparados es verse en la puta calle y muy preocupados por el futuro de ustedes y de sus familias. Cuando digo preparados, me refiero a que tienen claro que van a hacer en ese momento. Me refiero si ya lo tienen todo preparado como una especie de plan B que se ejecute ipso facto.



Personalmente ya estoy ejecutando el plan B. Deadline: April 2013.


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

:::::: que jrande 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/362866-sera-intervencion-del-ejercito.html


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No te esfuerces en vender la moto, di que las solares USA van a ser conectadas al presupuesto federal y que el tema renovable es de las pocas cosas todavía burbujeables y acabas antes.
> 
> Con Internet, con la vivienda, con los bonos del tesoro... ya no es posible vender la moto, renovable o muerte, venceremos.
> 
> ...



Así es pero combínalo con un amplio espíritu proteccionista usano para dar de comer a sus chavales (empresas). Desde luego que no le van a hacer la vida fácil a los chinos. En la próxima década van a ser sus enemigos comerciales una vez que ya no les necesitan tanto para autoabastecer su consumo interno.


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> janus....... ¿cómo ves a Arena?
> 
> se me escapo ......mer...........



Habíamos avisado que tenía posible rebote en 7 dolares (ahí anda el post de hace unos dos días). Yo la estaba esperando como agua de mayo y se quedó en 7,06. No entré esperando unos 6,90 aprox por la volatilidad que había en el mercado y perdí ese tren. Ayer estuve pensando entrar cuando subía un +3% al comienzo de la sesión .... pero no soy yo quien va a correr por detrás de los precios. Hasta 9 podría tener camino más o menos despejado.


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ipso-Ipso facto no.
> 
> Hijos no tengo. Deudas tampoco. Mi costilla y yo tenemos ahorros como unos 5 años sin nuevos ingresos. Ningún problema en irnos, y afortunadamente, al parecer y por lo que veo por inet, no me faltarían oportunidades laborales fuera. También por suerte tengo familia en USA, Holanda y Suiza, que en un momento dado nos podría echar una mano.
> 
> Resumen. Ningún plan inmediato, pero muchas posibilidades.



Suena muy bien. La verdad es que ese tema de tener familia en países del primer mundo es para activarlo YA. Internet llega a cualquier sitio y el foro sería accesible. :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo tengo familia en sudamérica, no tendría problemas para trabajar fuera y ahora mismo todos mis ingresos (de la economía main street) provienen de clientes extranjeros en países que ahora mismo no están en crisis, lo cual me da una fuerza de aguante adicional.
> 
> Aunque preferiría no tener clientes y que todos mis ingresos provinieran de la bolsa, como Mr. P, pero ya llegaré ya....
> 
> La única carga que tengo son mis 3 gatunos



No te fíes que estos hdp gobernantes son capaces de cortarte cualquier negocio. Lo mismo les da por poner un impuesto especial para quienes pudieran cobrar desde el exterior y te funden (hoy se lee que quieren poner la ITV anual desde el 6 año, todo por trincar impuestos indirectos).

Me alegro de que uno más en el foro tenga bien claro su plan B.

Lo de no tener todos los ingresos en Bolsa, creeme que es una ventaja porque i) son ingresos no asegurados (of course) y ii) están sujetos perfectamente a que les apliquen un impuesto del 90%. Estos hdp bobernantes van a meter mano ahí. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Listo y a la espera del detonante. Un mas para el peloton.



Ten buena vista porque lo mismo no hay detonante. Lo más seguro es que apliquen aquello de la cacerola, agua caliente y rana.

Me alegro de que otro más en el foro tenga muy claro su plan B.


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Personalmente ya estoy ejecutando el plan B. Deadline: April 2013.



Lo sé pero espero que tengas suerte y se arregle antes de Abril. Si fuese USA, acuerdate de muchos amigos. A mí lo de USA, que lo llevo confeccionando los últimos 4 meses, me va a costar un tiempo más para que salga como quiero.

También podría irme con una mano delante y otra detrás pero el tema del visado es jodido. Si me sale bien, voy como un marajá.


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ten buena vista porque lo mismo no hay detonante. Lo más seguro es que apliquen aquello de la cacerola, agua caliente y rana.
> 
> Me alegro de que otro más en el foro tenga muy claro su plan B.



A uno de las Vascongadas no le digas lo que pueda pasar.

Antes de que te enfundes el mono Kaki, él ya habrá matado y violado las linéas enemigas.

Espabila ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo sé pero espero que tengas suerte y se arregle antes de Abril. Si fuese USA, acuerdate de muchos amigos. A mí lo de USA, que lo llevo confeccionando los últimos 4 meses, me va a costar un tiempo más para que salga como quiero.
> 
> También podría irme con una mano delante y otra detrás pero el tema del visado es jodido. Si me sale bien, voy como un marajá.



Pásese usted por el club y discutimos allí los detalles. A ver si este finde encuentro un rato para postear ideas.

Por cierto, como ven el riesgo de "corralito". ¿Siguen siendo de la opinión de no dejar todo el capital en Hispanistán?


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A uno de las Vascongadas no le digas lo que pueda pasar.
> 
> Antes de que te enfundes el mono Kaki, él ya habrá matado y violado las linéas enemigas.
> 
> Espabila ::



Bueno te podría decir que en el norte también se vota a Revillas, Gorostiagas, Cascos, nacionalistas vascos, Feijoos .... No todo el monte es de orégano.
Ahí afuera hace más frío que en la trinchera.::


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pásese usted por el club y discutimos allí los detalles. A ver si este finde encuentro un rato para postear ideas.
> 
> Por cierto, como ven el riesgo de "corralito". ¿Siguen siendo de la opinión de no dejar todo el capital en Hispanistán?



Envíenme la información.

Bertok huirá de noche y en el anonimato.


----------



## juanfer (10 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pásese usted por el club y discutimos allí los detalles. A ver si este finde encuentro un rato para postear ideas.
> 
> Por cierto, como ven el riesgo de "corralito". ¿Siguen siendo de la opinión de no dejar todo el capital en Hispanistán?



El tema del corralito, va a estar claro el 28 de Noviembre que se aprueba la ayuda a los bancos quebrados, todo el mundo pensaba que le iban a dar platita al Frob para rescatar bancos españoles pero han salido 2 problemitas:

- Dexia un banco franco-belga esta quebrado tambien quiere.
- El deficit de España segun Bruselas es del 8%, antiguamente era 7% + 1% del recate bancario.

Con lo que si bruselas dice que es el 8% ya dan por supuesto el no rescate bancario.

Si no hay rescate bancario, podemos tener muchos problemas en los banquitos pezqueñines. El gobierno no puede recatar bancos con la prima de riesgo como la tenemos ahora, además que subiría mucho mas.

Con lo que podemos encontrarnos con un recate total o el default.

Así que el peligro existe.


----------



## juanfer (10 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Les pido sinceridad, están ustedes preparados para un devenir financiero duro en España?.
> 
> Cuando digo preparados es verse en la puta calle y muy preocupados por el futuro de ustedes y de sus familias. Cuando digo preparados, me refiero a que tienen claro que van a hacer en ese momento. Me refiero si ya lo tienen todo preparado como una especie de plan B que se ejecute ipso facto.



Yo estoy hace tiempo invirtiendo en acciones Holandesas, y en alguna Alemana. He puesto todo el dinero a cuentas a la vista aunque estoy perdiendo el interes de tener un deposito pero tengo online todo el dinero para hacer transferencias, en el caso que me dejen hacerlas. En principio estoy esperando el Bigguano pero no llega.

En principio mi idea era ir a Holanda en caso de apocalipsis, pero tengo un plan B.

He creado hace unos 10 años, me monte un refugio para el retiro, una casita de campo apartada de las ciudades a 1h30 minutos de donde vivio y voy los fines de semana.

En la finca tengo 6 almendros, 1 olivo, 5 naranjos, 2 limoneros, 2 frutales mas, 3 algarrobos, y suelo hacer verdura en verano, tengo agua propia. La finca es mucho mas grande pero no tengo tiempo para mantener tantos arboles.

Tengo la cosecha de 3 años de almendras, unas latitas de atun, y muchas conservas.

Tengo 2 tractores iguales de hace 30 años no globalizados, con sus remolques y todo los accesorios, herramientas para arreglarlos. Lo principal es que sus piezas son intercambiables. No tienen obsolescencia programada. 

Todos los utensilios necesarios para trabajar la finca.

Los limones sirven para potabilizar el agua, una vez pasada por unos filtros que tengo. 

Los algarrobos los tengo para cuando tenga animales, y para generar leña para calentar la casa.

La finca esta toda vayada.

Me quedan un poco de trabajo aún quiero poner un invernadero para tener verdura todo el año, placas solares, quiero ponerme un molino para hacerme harina y otro para hacer aceite propulsados por un tractor.


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No te fíes que estos hdp gobernantes son capaces de cortarte cualquier negocio. Lo mismo les da por poner un impuesto especial para quienes pudieran cobrar desde el exterior y te funden (hoy se lee que quieren poner la ITV anual desde el 6 año, todo por trincar impuestos indirectos).



Esto es algo que ya tengo mirado, como jodan mucho me monto una de esas empresitas inglesas en 5 minutos con sede en Londres, cuenta inglesa en el Barclays, me apunto al paro (es importante que el estado solo sepa de ti lo justo) y a facturar desde Londres, como todo va al extranjero poco van a poder decir/hacer en Hacienda, además una buena parte del trabajo lo hago desde casa y podría ser el 100% de ese trabajo, (hacienda de momento no puede hacer inspecciones en domicilios particulares) 




> Lo de no tener todos los ingresos en Bolsa, creeme que es una ventaja porque i) son ingresos no asegurados (of course) y ii) están sujetos perfectamente a que les apliquen un impuesto del 90%. Estos hdp bobernantes van a meter mano ahí. Tiempo al tiempo.



Pueden aplicar lo que les venga en gana que si yo tengo las cuentas del broker fuera de España y reintegro los beneficios a una empresa inglesa mientras el único dinero que tengo aquí proviene del cajero poco van a poder hacerme.

Si molestan muchísimo entonces huiré y que se queden con toda su caspa para ellos solitos.

Un amigo que está en el paro me dijo que intentaron embargarle la cuenta por no pagar la multa de no pasar la ITV y no consiguieron más de los 10 euros que tenía allí, desde entonces no han vuelto a intentarlo y es que fisco tampoco puede hacer nada cuando se encuentra con cuentas de banco vacías....hoy en día muchas multas no se pagan sencillamente por esta razón.


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo estoy hace tiempo invirtiendo en acciones Holandesas, y en alguna Alemana. He puesto todo el dinero a cuentas a la vista aunque estoy perdiendo el interes de tener un deposito pero tengo online todo el dinero para hacer transferencias, en el caso que me dejen hacerlas. En principio estoy esperando el Bigguano pero no llega.
> 
> En principio mi idea era ir a Holanda en caso de apocalipsis, pero tengo un plan B.
> 
> ...



Váyase a Holanda. Estos hdp no merecen que usted se vaya al monte. Lo digo por la descendencia.


----------



## juanfer (10 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Váyase a Holanda. Estos hdp no merecen que usted se vaya al monte. Lo digo por la descendencia.



El problema como ya le comente es que nos podemos encontrar con las fronteras cerradas, hay que tener un plan B.

En caso de apocalipsis Francia cerrará la frontera fisicamente, para no ser invadidos por una avalancha de inmigrantes. 

Los britanicos ya tienen planes para sacar a sus ciudadanos por las costas mediante su ejercito, su gobierno no solo se preocupa en esquilmar sus ingresos como aqui.

En caso de cerrar las fronteras solo podran salir los extrangeros, es lo que pasa cuando hay algun problema importante.


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> El tema del corralito, va a estar claro el 28 de Noviembre que se aprueba la ayuda a los bancos quebrados, todo el mundo pensaba que le iban a dar platita al Frob para rescatar bancos españoles pero han salido 2 problemitas:
> 
> - Dexia un banco franco-belga esta quebrado tambien quiere.
> - El deficit de España segun Bruselas es del 8%, antiguamente era 7% + 1% del recate bancario.
> ...



No sé cómo lo harán pero alguién aflojará la pasta.

Todavía no nos van a dejar caer, *queda mucho por robar al pueblo*.

Hasta que no terminen su trabajo, no nos dejarán en paz.


----------



## juanfer (10 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pueden aplicar lo que les venga en gana que si yo tengo las cuentas del broker fuera de España y reintegro los beneficios a una empresa inglesa mientras el único dinero que tengo aquí proviene del cajero poco van a poder hacerme.



Que tratamiento tienen las cuentas en un broker en el extranjero. 

¿Pueden embargarlo o hecharle mano?


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo estoy hace tiempo invirtiendo en acciones Holandesas, y en alguna Alemana. He puesto todo el dinero a cuentas a la vista aunque estoy perdiendo el interes de tener un deposito pero tengo online todo el dinero para hacer transferencias, en el caso que me dejen hacerlas. En principio estoy esperando el Bigguano pero no llega.
> 
> En principio mi idea era ir a Holanda en caso de apocalipsis, pero tengo un plan B.
> 
> ...



Muy inteligente. No olvides las armas y la construcción de los puestos de vigilancia.


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> El problema como ya le comente es que nos podemos encontrar con las fronteras cerradas, hay que tener un plan B.
> 
> En caso de apocalipsis Francia cerrará la frontera fisicamente, para no ser invadidos por una avalancha de inmigrantes.
> 
> ...



Lo tienen todo perfectamente estudiado. Sólo los que poseen el conocimiento vieron las señales ::

[YOUTUBE]mkwcx5h64KY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juanfer (10 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Muy inteligente. No olvides las armas y la construcción de los puestos de vigilancia.



Armas de fuego aun no tengo, tengo una perra ladra cuando alguien se acerca. 

Tengo un hacha que la uso para cortar ramas de arboles.


----------



## juanfer (10 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo tienen todo perfectamente estudiado. Sólo los que poseen el conocimiento vieron las señales ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mkwcx5h64KY[/YOUTUBE]



El salir por patas han pasado centenares de veces en la historia.

De todas formas a las superpotencias no le interesa que España se Somalice, ocupa un lugar demasiado estrategico para que eso ocurra.


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaguita

Accionistas del Popular aprueban la ampliación de capital de 2.500 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Nov 2012)

Popular, muy cerquita del euro del objetivo pronosticado hace ya unos cuantos meses por doble estrategias de impulsos de distinto rango, 1 € o 0,9 y pico. Ha activado recientemente un doble techo en los 1,95 con clavicular en los 1,25 y objetivo por tanto en torno a los 0,55 €.
Yo creo que tocará la zona de 1 euro, objetivo de las 2 estrategias de impulsos, hará un pequeño rebote para bajar a la base del canal en torno a los 0,6-0,5 € y luego triplicará el precio de la acción hasta los 2 € o algo más en la parte superior del canal, muy similar a lo que hizo bankia en su momento.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Nov 2012)

Por cierto, BME tiene un doble suelo en los 13,60 €, activado en los 16,7 y con objetivo en torno a los 19,80. Es contratendencial, es decir, no 100% fiable como seria si fuese un doble techo que acompaña a tendencia primaria bajista, pero aún así, le daría altas posibilidades por la figura que es de conseguir el objetivo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Aaaaaaaaaaguita
> 
> Accionistas del Popular aprueban la ampliación de capital de 2.500 millones - elEconomista.es



A 0.401€ ::

Llegarán a 0.01? ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> A 0.401€ ::
> 
> Llegarán a 0.01? ::



ahora se va a ir al euro-0,9 y algo, parte inferior del canal y cumplirá los objetivos de muy largo plazo, luego rebotará algo y volverá a la base del canal en torno a los 0,5 €, después pienso que triplicará el valor de la acción hasta la parte superior del canal. Hace lo mismo que bankia, la cuestión es saber salirse cuando pegue el esperado rebote.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Nov 2012)

Ferrovial, mientras respete el canal de corto plazo que está realizando y el viernes tocó la base del mismo, tiene como objetivo de 3º impulso, los 12,60.


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Al que le interese, la pipo m1 tiene un hilo en forocoches (hay otros en htcmanía y demás foros de temas afines...)
> 
> [HILO OFICIAL]PIPO MAX-M1 9.7" Android 4.1 Dual-Core RK3066 1.6GHz RAM 1GB - ForoCoches



He comprado la pipo m1 por amazon.uk y con funda.Alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar los modem usb que son compatibles a la pipo? Se pueden configurar para yoigo?


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Popular, muy cerquita del euro del objetivo pronosticado hace ya unos cuantos meses por doble estrategias de impulsos de distinto rango, 1 € o 0,9 y pico. Ha activado recientemente un doble techo en los 1,95 con clavicular en los 1,25 y objetivo por tanto en torno a los 0,55 €.
> Yo creo que tocará la zona de 1 euro, objetivo de las 2 estrategias de impulsos, hará un pequeño rebote para bajar a la base del canal en torno a los 0,6-0,5 € y luego triplicará el precio de la acción hasta los 2 € o algo más en la parte superior del canal, muy similar a lo que hizo bankia en su momento.



Papito va a comprar de estas :: cuando las regalen.


----------



## juanfer (10 Nov 2012)

Los bancos pezqueñines si les bajan el rating a bono basura no podran financiarse con el BCE al 1%. Con lo que no pueden hacer negocio.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Nov 2012)

Me parece un buen momento para 4-5 meses para meterse corto en el euro/dólar. Ha activado un doble techo y creo que volverá a la base del canal, pienso.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> ahora se va a ir al euro-0,9 y algo, parte inferior del canal y cumplirá los objetivos de muy largo plazo, luego rebotará algo y volverá a la base del canal en torno a los 0,5 €, después pienso que triplicará el valor de la acción hasta la parte superior del canal. Hace lo mismo que bankia, la cuestión es saber salirse cuando pegue el esperado rebote.



: De momento el día de la ampliación el valor caerá hasta esos 0,401€ (será este mes?). A partir de ahí es tener idea de que va a hacer. En principio un X3 implica mandar el valor de 0,401€ a 1,20€.

Recordad que Bankia desde el día que salió en bolsa la estuvieron aguantando y ya veis el éxito del cuidador :: 

El tema del Popular lo veo como rojo/negro en el casino. Es cuestión de meter poco importe y jugar a 0,01€ o 1,20€ :rolleye:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> : De momento el día de la ampliación el valor caerá hasta esos 0,401€ (será este mes?). A partir de ahí es tener idea de que va a hacer. En principio un X3 implica mandar el valor de 0,401€ a 1,20€.
> 
> Recordad que Bankia desde el día que salió en bolsa la estuvieron aguantando y ya veis el éxito del cuidador ::
> 
> El tema del Popular lo veo como rojo/negro en el casino. Es cuestión de meter poco importe y jugar a 0,01€ o 1,20€ :rolleye:



No será un canje de acciones viejas/nuevas acciones? no lo sé, pregunto simplemente. Creo que si es como yo pienso, habría que comprar viejas acciones antes de la ampliación al precio minimo posible.


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> No será un canje de acciones viejas/nuevas acciones? no lo sé, pregunto simplemente. Creo que si es como yo pienso, habría que comprar viejas acciones antes de la ampliación al precio minimo posible.



No pierdas el tiempo.El mercado esta lleno de grandes empresas a precio de ganga.Popular es un mal negocio y encima caro


----------



## FranR (10 Nov 2012)

Otro preparado y listo, saldo a mi favor con existencias para 8 años. Dominando dos idiomas aparte del hispanistaní. Familia y amigos amigos fuera, incluyendo las antípodas.

P.D. No dejar pasar los post de Amaya en el bono. Acabo de ver el 24 horas y los tengo que releer en profundidad.


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

*LTCM, Long Term Capital Management: La historia
*
Recientemente está habiendo mucho run-run con algunos temas de hedge funds, derivados de crédito, problemas de liquidez, etc. Es un tema que quiero abordar, porque me parece muy interesante, pero como preludio quiero refrescar primero lo que ocurrió con el LTCM, el "Titanic" de los hedge funds...

Corría el año 1994. John Meriwether, trader de bonos y gestor estrella de Salomon Brothers, decide irse por su cuenta y montar "La liga de los hombres extraordinarios" en traders de Renta Fija (a algunos les sorprenderá que se pueda especular con bonos y renta fija, pero se puede hacer igual que con la bolsa y con la máxima agresividad). Así, junta en su equipo a un par de premios Nobel, un ex-vicepresidente de la Reserva Federal, él mismo... Y levantan un fondo, al que llaman Long Term Capital Management (LTCM), con un capital de $1,300 millones, en el que entran 80 inversores (muchos de ellos, bancos que entran para "revender" su parte entre los clientes VIP, ya que el mínimo para entrar eran $10 millones).

LTCM iba a ser un hedge fund de estilo long-short, en donde se buscarían bonos correlacionados que se hubieran separado, y se abrirían posiciones largas en uno y cortas en otro, en espera de que la reversión a la media los volviera a acercar. Dicha estrategia es (teóricamente) de poco riesgo, pero también de poco margen, por lo que LTCM la ejecutaba con un elevado apalancamiento para aumentar las ganancias: Hasta 100 a 1 llegó a ser el apalancamiento de LTCM en algunos momentos!!

Al principio, la cosa fué bastante bien: sacaron un 40% en 1995 y 1996!! En 1997, la rentabilidad bajó a "sólo" el 27%, y LTCM devolvió a los inversores $2,700 millones, de los $7,000 millones que gestionaba, porque ya no encontraba oportunidades de inversión. Pero seguía siendo enorme: entre su gran tamaño y su apalancamiento, LTCM controlaba ell 5% del mercado de renta fija mundial!!

Y entonces vienen los problemas:


En mayo y junio, unos problemas con deuda hipotecaria hacen aumentar los spreads de crédito (la diferencia entre los tipos que paga la deuda AAA y los bonos basura o de menor calidad), lo que provoca pérdidas del 16% a LTCM.

Pero lo gordo vino en Agosto: Afectada por el petróleo barato, Rusia devalúa el rublo y declara una suspensión de pagos. Y los inversores todavía tienen reciente la crisis asiática del 97, donde los problemas de algunos países produjeron una reacción en cadena, afectando a terceros países que ni tenían problemas ni nada... así que se produce una verdadera estampida de "vuelo a la calidad": Todo lo que huela a riesgo es vendido al precio que sea, para comprar activos sin riesgo (bonos USA). Y la estrategia Long-Short de LTCM apostaba por que las valoraciones entre los bonos USA y los de otros sitios volverían a converger, pero en vez de eso, se extremaban cada vez más las posiciones, produciendo enormes pérdidas en LTCM tanto por el lado Long (los bonos rusos que seguían cayendo) como por el lado Short (los bonos USA subían todavía más). Para hacernos una idea de la violencia del movimiento, la diferencia entre lo que pagan los bonos del estado y lo que pagan los bonos de empresas solventes (swap spread) nunca se había movido más de 2 ó 3 puntos en dos días... pero el 21-ago-1998, se movieron 21 puntos!! Sólo ese día, LTCM perdió $550 millones. Algo que los modelos matemáticos de riesgo de LTCM juzgaban como altamente improbable de que ocurriera en toda la vida del universo (según ellos, la posibilidad de ruina era de evento calificado como sigma 10: 1 entre 1000 millones), ocurrió en menos de cinco años!!
Los problemas se convirtieron en graves: Antes de la crisis no estaban excesivamente apalancados (en términos de lo que era LTCM, claro): $4,700M bajo gestión, $125,000M de deuda, dan un apalancamiento 25x (una burrada, pero en ocasiones habían llegado a 100x). Sin embargo, las fuertes pérdidas redujeron el capital e hicieron subir el apalancamiento hasta niveles muy preocupantes... y no podían reducir posiciones fácilmente, porque en las primeras pérdidas LTCM optó por reducir riesgo cerrando las posiciones más líquidas, juzgando que tenían menos potencial, y su cartera actual tenía muy poca liquidez. Y en el mes de Agosto, y en plena crisis, no habían compradores para un paquete tan grande como el que LTCM necesitaría soltar!! Hubieran tumbado los precios con las primeras ventas, y aun así no hubieran conseguido suficiente contrapartida, así que deshacer posiciones no era una opción.

¿Qué quedaba pues? ¡Aumentar el capital bajo gestión! ¿No hemos devuelto $2,700M porque no habían oportunidades? ¡Pues ahora sí las hay!! LTCM todavía confiaba en que sus posiciones eran ganadoras a medio plazo, y pidió al mercado $1,500M para poder aguantarlas. Pero para pedir dinero al mercado, tuvo que publicar su valor liquidativo, y afloraron sus enormes pérdidas. Y entonces, a los que antes se daban tortas para entrar en LTCM les entró el miedo, y no pusieron un duro... al contrario, empezaron a pensar cómo cubrirse en caso de que LTCM reventara, pues esos $125,000M prestados pondrían a los bancos prestatarios en problemas!! Incluso hubieron algunos hedge funds que maniobraron para agravar los problemas de LTCM, con la idea de obligarles a vender a precio de saldo... para comprar ellos a precio de ganga!! Algo muy similar a lo vivido en Metrovacesa o Sacyr, donde se masacró a los cortos aprovechando la falta de liquidez de las acciones.

La situación de LTCM ya era insostenible en Septiembre, con $1,000M bajo gestión y $100,000M de deuda, apalancados 100x. Y ahí fué cuando se montó una operación de rescate, de la mano de la FED, inyectando a LTCM $3,600M entre 14 bancos, a cambio del 90% del fondo. O dicho de otra forma, se valoró "lo que quedaba" de LTCM en $400M, pues aunque valía algo más, se perdería todo irremisiblemente si tenían que liquidar sus ilíquidas posiciones. Y de esta forma, se evitó poner en peligro todo el sistema financiero, pues las cantidades adeudadas a los bancos eran importantísimas y hubieran hecho mucho daño en caso de impago...

Una historia muy interesante... como espero que también lo sean las conclusiones que saquemos!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Otro preparado y listo, saldo a mi favor con existencias para 8 años. Dominando dos idiomas aparte del hispanistaní. Familia y amigos amigos fuera, incluyendo las antípodas.
> 
> P.D. No dejar pasar los post de Amaya en el bono. Acabo de ver el 24 horas y los tengo que releer en profundidad.



Link? :cook::´(


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

No entiendo

Popular baja al mínimo el precio de la ampliación "para hacerla muy atractiva" - CincoDías.com

Popular se arroja al mercado pero con salvavidas - CincoDías.com

Ayer cerró con una capitalización de 2.431 millones de aurelios. Si tras la ampliación tendrán 8.408 millones de títulos, para mantener la capitalización debieran cotizar a 0,28 aurelios ienso:

Alguién que lo entienda, que me de luz ::


----------



## vermer (10 Nov 2012)

A la pregunta que nos hace Janus (nobleza obliga):

Yo no estoy preparado. No creo que vaya a ninguna parte si las cosas se ponen feas. En lo personal no tengo problemas. Tengo recursos rurales míos/familiares para subsistir (casa, campo, huerta, escopetón) razonablemente lejos de cualquier ciudad, y no se me caen los anillos por coger la azada. Es más, me gusta. PEEERO no me fío ni de mi sombra y reconozco la necesidad de un plan de contingencia que incluya una salida al extranjero real-virtual bien como fuente de ingresos o como mínimo de asegurarlos. Esto lo tengo descuidado como os digo, pero por eso estoy en este hilo. A aprender.

Me atan dos cosas: mis padres, que son mayores y a los que no dejaré, y mi mujer que está completamente apegada al terruño y que cuando planteo el tema...buffff. Si se lo planteo a mi suegra igual salgo en necrológicas 

La pega de andar cerca de la cuarentena o superarla es que pienso que la mejor forma de largarse es CON los deberes hechos (empresa o negocio propio. Me da igual que sea una sociedad de inversión, una empresa tecnológica o un "restaurante-españoles-por-el-mundo"). Aunque me dedico a las tic y controlo razonablemente bien algunas de sus muchas áreas, no termino de decidirme por lo que hacer.

Cuando Bertok nos plantea sus escenarios apocalípticos algunos seguramente se ríen, pero creo que acierta plenamente. Conozco, pej, el caso de dos chicas de buen ver, que les rescindieron sus contratos hace pocos meses, ambas con hipoteca y casadas.... y ahora ejercen la prostitución. Además de forma agresivo-chulesca (se muestran desafiantes si las rechazan), con ex-"compañeros" y en un caso con conocimiento del marido. Y por cierto, una seguramente es mejor tiradora (de pipa  ) que la mayor parte de cazadores. No me extiendo, pero veremos cosas que no creeríamos a día de hoy. Ser humildes y algo opacos en nuestras relaciones con el entorno "is a must".


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No entiendo
> 
> Popular baja al mínimo el precio de la ampliación "para hacerla muy atractiva" - CincoDías.com
> 
> ...



Edito si al final van a tener 8000 y pico mill de accs:


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=POP:SM


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2012)

vermer dijo:


> A la pregunta que nos hace Janus (nobleza obliga):
> 
> Yo no estoy preparado. No creo que vaya a ninguna parte si las cosas se ponen feas. En lo personal no tengo problemas. Tengo recursos rurales míos/familiares para subsistir (casa, campo, huerta, escopetón) razonablemente lejos de cualquier ciudad, y no se me caen los anillos por coger la azada. Es más, me gusta. PEEERO no me fío ni de mi sombra y reconozco la necesidad de un plan de contingencia que incluya una salida al extranjero real-virtual bien como fuente de ingresos o como mínimo de asegurarlos. Esto lo tengo descuidado como os digo, pero por eso estoy en este hilo. A aprender.
> 
> ...



Bertok no es apocalíptico, es un servidor de RameroJoy encargado de asustar al personal para que emigre. España necesita que hay menos habitantes.

Por su parte, intente llevar de vacaciones a la parienta. Ya sabe, buenos sitios, buen lujo ..... a todas las gusta.


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

vermer dijo:


> A la pregunta que nos hace Janus (nobleza obliga):
> 
> Yo no estoy preparado. No creo que vaya a ninguna parte si las cosas se ponen feas. En lo personal no tengo problemas. Tengo recursos rurales míos/familiares para subsistir (casa, campo, huerta, escopetón) razonablemente lejos de cualquier ciudad, y no se me caen los anillos por coger la azada. Es más, me gusta. PEEERO no me fío ni de mi sombra y reconozco la necesidad de un plan de contingencia que incluya una salida al extranjero real-virtual bien como fuente de ingresos o como mínimo de asegurarlos. Esto lo tengo descuidado como os digo, pero por eso estoy en este hilo. A aprender.
> 
> ...



Hola vermer, gusto leerte aunque cada vez menos.

Lo he posteado varias veces en varios hilos. El rol que desempeño en el foro es el de agitar consciencias y aconsejar prudencia.

En lo personal, como he dicho, la crisis me la sopla mucho, mucho. Mi preocupación es la salud y bienestar de los míos. Si puedo me largaré del país por asegurar un mejor futuro a mis hijos, nada más.

Tengo riñón y determinación para aguantar muchos envites de los castuzos.

Prodígate más por el hilo. 

Suerte.

P.D: No creo que cause risas. En tal caso, debieran preocuparse de verdad 8:


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2012)

vermer dijo:


> Cuando Bertok nos plantea sus escenarios apocalípticos algunos seguramente se ríen, pero creo que acierta plenamente. Conozco, pej, el caso de dos chicas de buen ver, que les rescindieron sus contratos hace pocos meses, ambas con hipoteca y casadas.... y ahora ejercen la prostitución. Además de forma agresivo-chulesca (se muestran desafiantes si las rechazan), con ex-"compañeros" y en un caso con conocimiento del marido. *Y por cierto, una seguramente es mejor tiradora (de pipa  ) que la mayor parte de cazadores*. No me extiendo, pero veremos cosas que no creeríamos a día de hoy. Ser humildes y algo opacos en nuestras relaciones con el entorno "is a must".



Esto me da la idea de coger un buen trozo de corcho, ponerlo en la pared, pegarle una foto de mariguano en medio y probar a tirar con mis cuchillos jamoneros desde cierta distancia...::


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Edito si al final van a tener 8000 y pico mill accs:
> 
> 
> BANCO POPULAR ESPANOL (POP:Continuous): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek



Gracias Ponzi, también me equivoco pero poco eehh ::

Edito: Te mereces baneo y lefazo ::


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bertok no es apocalíptico, es un servidor de RameroJoy encargado de asustar al personal para que emigre. España necesita que hay menos habitantes.
> 
> Por su parte, intente llevar de vacaciones a la parienta. Ya sabe, buenos sitios, buen lujo ..... a todas las gusta.


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No entiendo
> 
> Popular baja al mínimo el precio de la ampliación "para hacerla muy atractiva" - CincoDías.com
> 
> ...



El lunes o martes el sr mercado cobrara su recibo.Vaya forma de destruir valor.Hace unos meses hubo otra ampliacion no?Desde que entre en el foro nunca me ha gustado este valor como Abengoa y Sacyr, vaya tridente


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El lunes o martes el sr mercado cobrara su recibo.Vaya forma de destruir valor.Hace unos meses hubo otra ampliacion no?



Podremos comprar sector bancario a largo plazo y a precio putilla coja y lefada ::

Que risas cuando le ocurra al SAN y BBVA :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Nov 2012)

No entiendo de donde sacas los 0,28€/acción.

Con los 8.408 millones de sellos, perdón, acciones XX capitalizará 5.800 millones de euros. ¿Cuánto necesitaban? Me lo he leído un par de veces, pero no entiendo como funciona el tema de los derechos. ¿Quiénes tengan acciones antes de la ampliación tienen derecho a comprar 3 acciones a 0,401 vender el derecho a 0.533?

Vaya follón van a montar..... voy a hacerme un Grey Earl y me lo vuelvo a mirar. Bertok, siempre me lías, tengo los apuntes de francés sobre la mesa ::




bertok dijo:


> No entiendo
> 
> Popular baja al mínimo el precio de la ampliación "para hacerla muy atractiva" - CincoDías.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Esto me da la idea de coger un buen trozo de corcho, ponerlo en la pared, pegarle una foto de mariguano en medio y probar a tirar con mis cuchillos jamoneros desde cierta distancia...::



Si lo hicieras de verdad ..... te volverías más famoso que Curro Jiménez. Te prometemos desde el foro que te tiraremos tabaco desde la otra parte de la verja en el talego.

Si lo haces, no falles y lo rematas bien rematado. Tiene que ser con saña no vaya a ser que sobreviva mongólico y encima nos cuesta pasta. Incluso piensa en no dejar viuda que si no se quedaría con pensión no contributiva.

Les parece cruel?, pues lo que está haciendo el maldito RameroJoy. Está quitando a quienes más lo pueden estar necesitando. Le importa un huevo lo que sufra el pueblo y mucho menos su futuro. Habría que quitarle la barba pelo a pelo con un alicate.


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Podremos comprar sector bancario a largo plazo y a precio putilla coja y lefada ::
> 
> Que risas cuando le ocurra al SAN y BBVA :XX::XX::XX:



Aun no le veo la logica a comprar bancos, hasta que no veais contrasplit mejor ni mirarlos. A menor escala ya paso con Jazztel o Colonial. De hecho dare un dato: estimo que el bpa real del santander rondara 0,3-0,5 eu y aun asi piensa repartir 0,6 via scrp-div (no cuadra). Realmente Botin no puede asegurar la compra del 100% de esos derechos para el año que viene, imaginaros la que se puede liar como el 100% de los accionistas pidan el div en metalico (es decir solicitar al final del periodo que san recompre los derechos ,ojo no venderlos en el mercado)


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


>



Esa tía de ahí atrás tiene buena pinta. No tienes una versión más porn?.

Y por favor, quita esa cara cuando te ofrezcan dulce.


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No entiendo de donde sacas los 0,28€/acción.
> 
> Con los 8.408 millones de sellos, perdón, acciones XX capitalizará 5.800 millones de euros. ¿Cuánto necesitaban? Me lo he leído un par de veces, pero no entiendo como funciona el tema de los derechos. ¿Quiénes tengan acciones antes de la ampliación tienen derecho a comprar 3 acciones a 0,401 vender el derecho a 0.533?
> 
> Vaya follón van a montar..... voy a hacerme un Grey Earl y me lo vuelvo a mirar. Bertok, siempre me lías, tengo los apuntes de francés sobre la mesa ::



Vaya gracia si añades lo que saquen a la capitalización del banco ::

Esto va de diluir a los accionistas actuales :: Finalmente serán por encima de 8.000 millones de títulos para capitalizar de forma teórica por más de 2.400 millones aurelios.

jaaarl que me da :XX:

Dedicado a los larguistas en SAN y BBVA. No dirán que no se les ha avisado.


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Aun no le veo la logica a comprar bancos, hasta que no veais contrasplit mejor ni mirarlos. A menor escala ya paso con Jazztel o Colonial. De hecho dare un dato: estimo que el bpa real del santander rondara 0,3-0,5 eu y aun asi piensa repartir 0,6 via scrp-div (no cuadra). Realmente Botin no puede asegurar la compra del 100% de esos derechos para el año que viene, imaginaros la que se puede liar como el 100% de los accionistas pidan el div en metalico (es decir solicitar al final del periodo que san recompre los derechos ,ojo no venderlos en el mercado)



Ya llegará el momento. :fiufiu:

A paciencia no nos engañan. Ya hemos llegado *intactos* hasta aquí.


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Gracias Ponzi, también me equivoco pero poco eehh ::
> 
> Edito: Te mereces baneo y lefazo ::



Me habia equivocado. Es tan dificil de asimilar la cifra que he tenido que releer dos veces la noticia:what:


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me he equivocado. Es tan dificil de asimilar la cifra que he tenido que releer dos veces la noticia:what:



Las ampliaciones de capital de nuestros queridos bancos van a ser *brutales*.

Hijos de fabra, lástima no fallezcan.


----------



## atman (10 Nov 2012)

La verdad es que hace unos años leía un montón de cosas del este foro y de otros. Pero con el tiempo me he ido quedando con éste casi como el único hilo que sigo en serio, tampoco me disperso por TE ni he querido darme de alta en el alternativo. Demasiada lectura que me quitaría tiempo para otras cosas... pero veo que me pierdo aportaciones interesantes... por ejemplo ese foro del bono al que habré entrado dos veces contadas... así que a ver como lo hago...


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> La verdad es que hace unos años leía un montón de cosas del este foro y de otros. Pero con el tiempo me he ido quedando con éste casi como el único hilo que sigo en serio, tampoco me disperso por TE ni he querido darme de alta en el alternativo. Demasiada lectura que me quitaría tiempo para otras cosas... pero veo que me pierdo aportaciones interesantes... por ejemplo ese foro del bono al que habré entrado dos veces contadas... así que a ver como lo hago...



Entra todos los días. Tienes la obligación moral de leer al Jato  para conocer las tendencias que te darán platita


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Las ampliaciones de capital de nuestros queridos bancos van a ser *brutales*.
> 
> Hijos de fabra, lástima no fallezcan.



Aunque no lo digan en realidad la tactica es destruir la participacion de los antiguos accionistas y poner en su lugar a unos nuevos. Un antiguo accionista seguramente vera disminuida su participacion como un 75% en apenas una semana y esto sera asi acuda o no a la ampliacion.Si acude porque va a poner mas pasta y si no acude porque vera diluido su capital.Huid y no mireis atras!!!


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Aunque no lo digan en realidad la tactica es destruir la participacion de los antiguos accionistas y poner en su lugar a unos nuevos. Un antiguo accionista seguramente vera disminuida su participacion como un 75% en apenas una semana y esto sera asi acuda o no a la ampliacion.Si acude porque va a poner mas pasta y si no acude porque vera diluido su capital.Huid y no mireis atras!!!



Llevamos mucho tiempo explicando esto en el foro.

No problema, a largo siempre se gana :XX::XX::XX::XX:. No les explicaron la importancia del matiz del precio de entrada.


----------



## FranR (10 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Link? :cook::´(



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-bono-6-66-again-guanocalypse-now-vi-270.html

Desde esa página al final, donde aparece un gato aproveche para ir a por un gin


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Nov 2012)

La séptima entrega de 'Star Wars' ya tiene guionista


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

Os lo recomiendo. Se aprende y se practica el inglés antes de largarnos de este país.

[YOUTUBE]uF9RG3hyBZU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2012)

Lo de España es de traca. En USA el general al mando de la CIA se tira a una tía fuera del matrimonio y DIMITE por considerar él inaceptable ese comportamiento con respecto a su esposa y al cargo que obstenta.

En España un tío se tira a una política y queda como capitán general con el video en youtube. Ella sale como la más puta del país.


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2012)

Aunque lo he dicho otras veces quiero recalcarlo por si acaso, lo importante no son los precios de las accs si no sus capitalizaciones.Una empresa puede caer y su capitalizacion mantenerse estable o incluso crecer.Ademas en las burbujas suele ser muy comun asistir a varios split asi los inversores ingenuamente siguen creyendo que la emp esta barata. Por el contrario en las depresiones es muy normal ver contrasplit para mitigar los efectos de pandoro ,por ejemplo convertir 10 accs de 0,3 en 1 de 3.Mucho ojo porque los prox años previsiblemente asistiremos a varios contrasplit, quien crea que solo se puede perder hasta el cero se equivoca, una vez que te acercas reinician el juego para que continues perdiendo aurelios a placer.Os dejo el listado se empresas del ibex ,podreis ver la evolucion de la capitalizacion y de las,accs en circulacion (no se pierdan al santander)


http://www.bmerv.es/esp/aspx/Mercados/Precios.aspx?indice=ESI100000000


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo de España es de traca. En USA el general al mando de la CIA se tira a una tía fuera del matrimonio y DIMITE por considerar él inaceptable ese comportamiento con respecto a su esposa y al cargo que obstenta.
> 
> En España un tío se tira a una política y queda como capitán general con el video en youtube. Ella sale como la más puta del país.



De traca es que con lo puritanos que son allí, siempre tienen las mismas historias. Ese país es una bacanal continua, necesitan un poco de sangre vasca ::


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> De traca es que con lo puritanos que son allí, siempre tienen las mismas historias. Ese país es una bacanal continua, necesitan un poco de sangre vasca ::



Pero de vez en cuando tienen un arrebato de honestidad. Aquí yo he visto políticos de segunda línea a diario en un puticlub de cuzco. Yo trabajaba en la zona y cuando salía del trabajo y pasaba por allí los había que iban hasta con el coche oficial que les esperaba en la puerta.


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Aunque lo he dicho otras veces quiero recalcarlo por si acaso, lo importante no son los precios de las accs si no sus capitalizaciones.Una empresa puede caer y su capitalizacion mantenerse estable o incluso crecer.Ademas en las burbujas suele ser muy comun asistir a varios split asi los inversores ingenuamente siguen creyendo que la emp esta barata. Por el contrario en las depresiones es muy normal ver contrasplit para mitigar los efectos de pandoro ,por ejemplo convertir 10 accs de 0,3 en 1 de 3.Mucho ojo porque los prox años previsiblemente asistiremos a varios contrasplit, quien crea que solo se puede perder hasta el cero se equivoca, una vez que te acercas reinician el juego para que continues perdiendo aurelios a placer.Os dejo el listado se empresas del ibex ,podreis ver la evolucion de la capitalizacion y de las,accs en circulacion (no se pierdan al santander)
> 
> 
> Sociedad de Bolsas - Precios de la sesión



Gracias Ponzi. Se ve muy claro cómo los empresaurios expañoles han dedicada más tiempo en sostener la cotización de la acción (colocando nuevos papelitos a montón) que a desarrollar los negocios y generar beneficios.

Entre pillos anda el juego. Hijos de puta.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Nov 2012)

Aqui un buen objetivo para el medio plazo:





Podríamos vivir sin Inditex, sin ACS, sin Popular e incluso sin Santander, se reparten el pastel los otros, y hay unos cuantos otros. No creo que podamos vivir sin alguna de las 2-3 energéticas, salvo que nos convirtiesemos en un país comunista.
Creo que si alcanza esa zona objetivo de canal entre los 2,2-2,3, me parece muy buen precio de compra para especular o invertir.


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

Si queréis guano, yo os lo traigo ::

Tito Celente rules !!!!

[YOUTUBE]_StY9G3JoEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Nov 2012)

Por cierto, lo comentamos hace un tiempo (buscarlo si quereis), Endesa hizo su objetivo por 2º impulso. 





en el fondo, también era el objetivo de un doble suelo que se veía a simple vista.


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Gracias Ponzi. Se ve muy claro cómo los empresaurios expañoles han dedicada más tiempo en sostener la cotización de la acción (colocando nuevos papelitos a montón) que a desarrollar los negocios y generar beneficios.
> 
> Entre pillos anda el juego. Hijos de puta.



Eso es lo que ha hecho durante muchísimos años el ínclito Botín. Consiguió subir los beneficios hasta 10.000 millones de euros por año aproximadamente pero el número de acciones se ha multiplicado exponencialmente.


El Botines es un pájaro, parece mentira que alguien pueda tener confianza en él en el largo plazo ..... salvo los de las preferentes que no les queda otro remedio. Este tío está metido en todos los líos (banif, lehman, preferentes, cesiones de crédito, indultos a su CEO, ....).


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Aqui un buen objetivo para el medio plazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si mantiene mas menos estable el num de accs ese precio sera un chollo.Seria valorar ibe a 14000 mill y ganando 2800 mill, aunque a mi me daria un soponcio he de reconocer que ese precio puede llegar a ser factible al menos durante un pequeño periodo de tiempo ya que el mercado siempre se pasa de revoluciones.


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Eso es lo que ha hecho durante muchísimos años el ínclito Botín. Consiguió subir los beneficios hasta 10.000 millones de euros por año aproximadamente pero el número de acciones se ha multiplicado exponencialmente.
> 
> 
> El Botines es un pájaro, parece mentira que alguien pueda tener confianza en él en el largo plazo ..... salvo los de las preferentes que no les queda otro remedio. Este tío está metido en todos los líos (banif, lehman, preferentes, cesiones de crédito, indultos a su CEO, ....).



De 7900 mill en 2008 a mas de 10300 mill en 2012.Creo que en 2007 tenia 6000 mill



http://www.bmerv.es/esp/aspx/Empresas/FichaValor.aspx?ISIN=ES0113900J37


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si mantiene mas menos estable el num de accs ese precio seria un chollo.Seria valorar ibe a 14000 mill y ganando 2800 mill, aunque a mi me daria un soponcio he de reconocer que ese precio puede llegar a ser factible al menos durante un pequeño periodo de tiempo ya que el mercado siempre se pasa de revoluciones.



Seguramente vas a cambiar de opinión cuando veas que gana menos dinero porque ha vendido parte de sus activos para bajar una deuda totalmente fuera de sí en los tiempos que corre. Notará el aire fresco en el cogote cada vez que vaya a pedir / rogar / suplicar un rollover de la deuda vencida.

Pero sí estoy muy de acuerdo que Iberdrola es la última en caer en España. Tiene un servicio que es imprescindible y cuya recaudación está directamente vinculada al interés recaudador del Estado. Vamos, que subir los precios va en el interés de ambos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si mantiene mas menos estable el num de accs ese precio sera un chollo.Seria valorar ibe a 14000 mill y ganando 2800 mill, aunque a mi me daria un soponcio he de reconocer que ese precio puede llegar a ser factible al menos durante un pequeño periodo de tiempo ya que el mercado siempre se pasa de revoluciones.



pues estoy convencido que lo verás, es un canal precioso desde el punto de vista del AT, roto con ese objetivo técnico. En realidad, incluso los objetivos se dilatan un poco de forma interesada para pillar a las gacelillas que controlan de AT...
Iberdrola y Santanderes a los objetivos que hemos comentado muchas veces, tienen que estar (tb un FCC a mínimos y una telefónica rondando los 7 pavos).


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2012)

Algún día muchos te agradecerán esas sabias palabras. Lo barato hoy puede ser pure luxury mañana.

De esta no se escapan tan fácil los bancos. Los acreedores quieren sangre y no les valdrá con las de unos cochinos. Quieren caza mayor y los policastros se las darán puesto que estos señores venden a su madre si hay parné por medio.


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> pues estoy convencido que lo verás, es un canal precioso desde el punto de vista del AT, roto con ese objetivo técnico. En realidad, incluso los objetivos se dilatan un poco de forma interesada para pillar a las gacelillas que controlan de AT...
> Iberdrola y Santanderes a los objetivos que hemos comentado muchas veces, tienen que estar (tb un FCC a mínimos y una telefónica rondando los 7 pavos).



Vamos a por ello 8::::fiufiu:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Seguramente vas a cambiar de opinión cuando veas que gana menos dinero porque ha vendido parte de sus activos para bajar una deuda totalmente fuera de sí en los tiempos que corre. Notará el aire fresco en el cogote cada vez que vaya a pedir / rogar / suplicar un rollover de la deuda vencida.
> 
> Pero sí estoy muy de acuerdo que Iberdrola es la última en caer en España. Tiene un servicio que es imprescindible y cuya recaudación está directamente vinculada al interés recaudador del Estado. Vamos, que subir los precios va en el interés de ambos.



sí, aunque la deuda iberdrola debe tener mayor calificación crediticia que el riesgo-país o eso pienso, ha utilizado un poco desahogadamente el concepto de apalancamiento..


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pero de vez en cuando tienen un arrebato de honestidad. Aquí yo he visto políticos de segunda línea a diario en un puticlub de cuzco. Yo trabajaba en la zona y cuando salía del trabajo y pasaba por allí los había que iban hasta con el coche oficial que les esperaba en la puerta.



Es que es un sitio con todas las instalaciones completas para el lobbysmo, restaurante caro a un lado y putiferio al otro, yo hace unos años vivía un poco más arriba de esa calle y los veía casi a diario, montones de coches en doble fila custodiados religiosamente por algún tipo trajeado con pinganillo, sobre todo los sábados noche.


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2012)

*Re: ¿Habeis visto el IBEX...? !!! 2012, noviembre !!!, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni septiembre.*



bertok dijo:


> Gracias Ponzi. Se ve muy claro cómo los empresaurios expañoles han dedicada más tiempo en sostener la cotización de la acción (colocando nuevos papelitos a montón) que a desarrollar los negocios y generar beneficios.
> 
> Entre pillos anda el juego. Hijos de puta.











Janus dijo:


> Eso es lo que ha hecho durante muchísimos años el ínclito Botín. Consiguió subir los beneficios hasta 10.000 millones de euros por año aproximadamente pero el número de acciones se ha multiplicado exponencialmente.
> 
> 
> El Botines es un pájaro, parece mentira que alguien pueda tener confianza en él en el largo plazo ..... salvo los de las preferentes que no les queda otro remedio. Este tío está metido en todos los líos (banif, lehman, preferentes, cesiones de crédito, indultos a su CEO, ....).





Si los contrasplit suelen marcar la pauta de una epoca, estos dos han hecho historia. Aig (20 acciones por una nueva) y jazztel(10:1)


http://m.labolsa.com/foro/mensajes/124647535563215200/


http://www.expansion.com/2009/12/22/inversion/1261472076.html


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si lo hicieras de verdad ..... te volverías más famoso que Curro Jiménez. Te prometemos desde el foro que te tiraremos tabaco desde la otra parte de la verja en el talego.
> 
> Si lo haces, no falles y lo rematas bien rematado. Tiene que ser con saña no vaya a ser que sobreviva mongólico y encima nos cuesta pasta. Incluso piensa en no dejar viuda que si no se quedaría con pensión no contributiva.
> 
> Les parece cruel?, pues lo que está haciendo el maldito RameroJoy. Está quitando a quienes más lo pueden estar necesitando. Le importa un huevo lo que sufra el pueblo y mucho menos su futuro. Habría que quitarle la barba pelo a pelo con un alicate.



Hace unas semanas fui a casa de mi madre y de repente me descubrí diciéndole: 'hay que asesinar a todos los que están en el congreso' y no me resultó en absoluto chocante, ella me dijo que eso era una barbaridad y yo le dije que era la única solución para el resto del país.

Y no creo que me esté volviendo psicópata, es simplemente el mismo gesto que tienes con un chorizo que va a tu casa para robarte, tienes ganas de matarlo, esto es lo mismo.


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hace unas semanas fui a casa de mi madre y de repente me descubrí diciéndole: 'hay que asesinar a todos los que están en el congreso' y no me resultó en absoluto chocante, ella me dijo que eso era una barbaridad y yo le dije que era la única solución para el resto del país.
> 
> Y no creo que me esté volviendo psicópata, es simplemente el mismo gesto que tienes con un chorizo que va a tu casa para robarte, tienes ganas de matarlo, esto es lo mismo.



Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayo, you are my icon ::


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2012)

Les informo sobre el volumen desde el vencimiento del pasado mes, esta semana que viene volvemos a entrar en vencimiento, así que lo ocurrido hasta ahora será una referencia importante.

Tras empezar noviembre de una forma un tanto rara, sin demasiado volumen, esta semana hemos tenido más entradas fuertes aumentando el saldo corto, ayer mismo a las 14 se hizo el saldo mínimo desde el vencimiento anterior, tras eso hubo una compra importante a las 15 pero luego otra venta importante al cierre habitual (las 17:35), aunque no hicieron un nuevo saldo mínimo.

En fin, están que lo tiran, parece que todo el mundo anda deshaciendo posiciones aprovechando que hay calma en el bono porque saben que esta calma no va a durar mucho, mientras tanto, lo único que nos podría hacer subir que es tener disponibilidad de cortos para asegurar posiciones largas está prohibido y así seguiremos hasta el año que viene, si los posts que he visto por el hilo del bono son acertados vamos a tener el culmen del guano hacia diciembre, aunque sería esperable que todo empezara a partir del 28 de noviembre.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo de España es de traca. En USA el general al mando de la CIA se tira a una tía fuera del matrimonio y DIMITE por considerar él inaceptable ese comportamiento con respecto a su esposa y al cargo que obstenta.
> 
> En España un tío se tira a una política y queda como capitán general con el video en youtube. Ella sale como la más puta del país.





R3v3nANT dijo:


> De traca es que con lo puritanos que son allí, siempre tienen las mismas historias. Ese país es una bacanal continua, necesitan un poco de sangre vasca ::



Respecto a eso, lo he estado comentando con algunos amigos esta tarde. Ellos opinaban al igual que el sr. R3v3. ¿Pero una persona que traiciona a su mujer puede se le puede confiar la seguridad de la nación? ¿Tiene la altura moral para desempeñar ese cargo? Este hombre ha cometido un acto que en su opinion le deshonra, por eso dimite. Me parece correcto. 

¿Qua haya otros asuntos detrás? Puede.ienso:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Nov 2012)

Bueno, tb hay una cosa clara en todos estos objetivos técnicos y es que la presencia importante de posiciones cortas, es motivo al fin y al cabo de apuesta por el valor en el muy largo plazo, no atacar por atacar un valor. Simplemente quieren recoger luego lo que los minoritarios vayan soltando. Apuestan a la baja porque lo que se hace con posiciones cortas principalmente es financiarse, los movimientos bajistas son más brucos, se gana más con mucho menos ya que están basadas en el concepto de apalancamiento con bajo coste . También es la única forma de obtener fondos suficientes para descansar en los valores luego en el largo plazo (muchos fondos deben hacer carteras a años vista y para eso deben hacerlo a precios atractivos). De hecho, yo creo que si no hubiesen prohibido los cortos, el Popular estoy seguro que ya hubiese realizado la ampliación.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Nov 2012)

Y no sé si estáis viendo la TV últimamente. Dando la brasa con los desahucios, los suicidios, y tal. Que hay gato encerrao lo ve hasta la Martirio. Os cuento lo que creo que puede ser la jugada:

Se está fomentando un jran sentimiento bancoculpista. En pocos sitios he visto casos en los que se muestren que la irresponsabilidad del cipotecado sea la causa del desahucio. Fíjense quien viene al rescate. Papito Estado. Con este golpe de efecto consiguen meter en la consciencia colectiva la idea de que el Estado te protege, vela por ti. Nadie ataca a quien te protege. ¿Cual será el siguiente movimiento del estado para afianzar su poder? Aprovecharán un evento que es inevitable para ganarse a la plebe. La caída de algún banco. ¿Que va a pasar? Pues que por falta de financiación alguno se vaya a tomar viento. Llegado ese momento el Estado no tendrá capacidad para rescatarlo (Recordemos que aquí no ha quebrado ni el tato) pero intentará vender que no lo rescata porque no es "moralmente aceptable que se siga rescatando a bancos con dinero público (inserten aquí cualquier sarta de _boludeces_)". 

Es la impresión que me da juntando piezas de aquí y piezas de allá....ienso:


----------



## Que viene (10 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y no sé si estáis viendo la TV últimamente. Dando la brasa con los desahucios, los suicidios, y tal. Que hay gato encerrao lo ve hasta la Martirio. Os cuento lo que creo que puede ser la jugada:
> 
> Se está fomentando un jran sentimiento bancoculpista. En pocos sitios he visto casos en los que se muestren que la irresponsabilidad del cipotecado sea la causa del desahucio. Fíjense quien viene al rescate. Papito Estado. Con este golpe de efecto consiguen meter en la consciencia colectiva la idea de que el Estado te protege, vela por ti. Nadie ataca a quien te protege. ¿Cual será el siguiente movimiento del estado para afianzar su poder? Aprovecharán un evento que es inevitable para ganarse a la plebe. La caída de algún banco. ¿Que va a pasar? Pues que por falta de financiación alguno se vaya a tomar viento. Llegado ese momento el Estado no tendrá capacidad para rescatarlo (Recordemos que aquí no ha quebrado ni el tato) pero intentará vender que no lo rescata por que no es "moralmente aceptable que se siga rescatando a bancos con dinero público (inserten aquí cualquier sarta de _boludeces_)".
> 
> Es la impresión que me da juntando piezas de aquí y piezas de allá....ienso:



¿Popular? ¿Caixa?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Nov 2012)

Que viene dijo:


> ¿Popular? ¿Caixa?



Ni idea , el caso es que da lo mismo.

Por cierto, Jiro's dream of sushi es una gozada. Que nivel!!! :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Sr guadañero...¿ Ha visto usted The chernobyl diaries?


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y no sé si estáis viendo la TV últimamente. Dando la brasa con los desahucios, los suicidios, y tal. Que hay gato encerrao lo ve hasta la Martirio. Os cuento lo que creo que puede ser la jugada:
> 
> Se está fomentando un jran sentimiento bancoculpista. En pocos sitios he visto casos en los que se muestren que la irresponsabilidad del cipotecado sea la causa del desahucio. Fíjense quien viene al rescate. Papito Estado. Con este golpe de efecto consiguen meter en la consciencia colectiva la idea de que el Estado te protege, vela por ti. Nadie ataca a quien te protege. ¿Cual será el siguiente movimiento del estado para afianzar su poder? Aprovecharán un evento que es inevitable para ganarse a la plebe. La caída de algún banco. ¿Que va a pasar? Pues que por falta de financiación alguno se vaya a tomar viento. Llegado ese momento el Estado no tendrá capacidad para rescatarlo (Recordemos que aquí no ha quebrado ni el tato) pero intentará vender que no lo rescata porque no es "moralmente aceptable que se siga rescatando a bancos con dinero público (inserten aquí cualquier sarta de _boludeces_)".
> 
> Es la impresión que me da juntando piezas de aquí y piezas de allá....ienso:



Es posible que estén preparando al populacho para el golpe de efecto de meter a la cúpula de Caja Mediterráneo en la càrcel, un evento que parece bastante próximo en el tiempo, ademàs la caja ya está integrada en el Sabadell, el movimiento será totalmente inócuo a la hora de la verdad.

Les informo que el naranja característico de la antigua CAM ya desapareció de gran parte de sus oficinas y ahora manda el azul del banquito catalán.


----------



## Claca (10 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Tienes razón, le queda recorrido relativamente fiable hasta los 1,82, pero el stop lo veo lejos, en los 1,56.



GAMESA:







Una forma de aprovechar el posible recorrido del valor.


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2012)

La CAM suena mucho a derechas, quizá sea más de su interés que sea Caixa Catalonia. Así le dan también un toque a los sociatas (por Serra) y a Mas.

Aquí nadie pega puntada sin hilo.

No obstante, son todos tan ladrones que hasta se protegen entre ellos.

Afortunadamente siempre queda la esperanza de que sean los mercados de capitales quienes destruyan toda esta mierda. Aunque sea a costa de dejarlo todo como un erial.


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> GAMESA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo espero que haberla soltado más allá de 4 euros e incluso de 6 u 8 euros. Feeling!


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ni idea , el caso es que da lo mismo.
> 
> Por cierto, Jiro's dream of sushi es una gozada. Que nivel!!! :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
> 
> Sr guadañero...¿ Ha visto usted The chernobyl diaries?



Si se refiere a mí por lo de guadañero ::, tengo que decirle que sí que la he visto.

Está bien, los mordisquean un poco ::


----------



## Claca (10 Nov 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rio-octubre-ni-septiembre-65.html#post7608776

DAX alemán:







Salva los trastos, pero por los pelos. El BUND se ha disparado al alza y el DAX empieza a flojear bastante. Decía que por encima del soporte podían haber sorpresas, pero lo que está claro es que por debajo la castaña puede ser bonita.

En la sesión del viernes la directriz del expansivo alcista se perdió intradiariamente, si bien se recuperó al cierre, pero como lo pierda cuidado, porque en contexto de techo una figura así tiene mucha relevancia, aunque en el gráfico aparezcan otras formaciones que puedan hacernos pensar que la situación está controlada. Más vale ser mal pensado.

El nivel relevate de medio plazo son los siete mil puntos.


----------



## Mulder (10 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La CAM suena mucho a derechas, quizá sea más de su interés que sea Caixa Catalonia. Así le dan también un toque a los sociatas (por Serra) y a Mas.
> 
> Aquí nadie pega puntada sin hilo.
> 
> ...



Si hablo de la CAM es porque he leido últimamente noticias por ahí al respecto, Serra parece demasiado castuzo como para que lo 'ensarten'.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> *Es posible que estén preparando al populacho para el golpe de efecto de meter a la cúpula de Caja Mediterráneo en la càrcel,* un evento que parece bastante próximo en el tiempo, ademàs la caja ya está integrada en el Sabadell, el movimiento será totalmente inócuo a la hora de la verdad.
> 
> Les informo que el naranja característico de la antigua CAM ya desapareció de gran parte de sus oficinas y ahora manda el azul del banquito catalán.



Eso también lo tengo en mente. Ahora estarán negociando entre los del PPOE a quienes se llevan por delante.


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Si hablo de la CAM es porque he leido últimamente noticias por ahí al respecto, Serra parece demasiado castuzo como para que lo 'ensarten'.



Sí peor el pueblo quiere sangre, y que sea sangre de calidad. RameroJoy y su bastardos andan muy desprestigiados y ahora les toca ir que salvapatrias.

Da igual porque infinito - 1 = infinito que es el número de hdp ladrones que habitan estos pagos.


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2012)

Hay un nuevo programa de economia directa -"Desahuciados" ,


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/363091-ven-desde-rusia-crisis-europa.html

Me gusta, despues seran los chinos quienes caigan.


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2012)

Un poco de lectura.

President Obama's Has Drawn A Dangerous Line In The Sand - Business Insider

"Los españoles no amamos a los triunfadores porque somos una panda de revanchistas" - elConfidencial.com

More on Invisible Bond Vigilantes - NYTimes.com

Unqualified - NYTimes.com

Ernie Button 'Monumental China' - Business Insider


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Nov 2012)

Para culturizarme voy a leer un poco del sr. Huerta del Soto:

library.mises.org - /books/Jesus Huerta de Soto/

A ver que cuenta este sr.


----------



## bertok (11 Nov 2012)

Os lo recomiendo, no es muy largo y es bastante ameno.

http://mises.org/books/bagus_tragedy_of_euro.pdf


----------



## bertok (11 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para culturizarme voy a leer un poco del sr. Huerta del Soto:
> 
> library.mises.org - /books/Jesus Huerta de Soto/
> 
> A ver que cuenta este sr.



El libro de Dinero, Credito bancario y Ciclos económicos es una maravilla.


----------



## kemao2 (11 Nov 2012)

De aquí a final de año todo apunta al fin del ciclo alcista de la bolsa americana y mas bien el inicio de un descenso que puede ser pronunciado. Al final habra acuerdo, pero EEUU va a tener que hacer lo que tanto critica a Europa que es recortar gasto y equilibrar algo mas los prespuestos eso supone menos dinero para la economía y la bolsa por mucho Qx que saque la FED. 

Tendrán que reducir gastos y subir impuestos para dejarlos como estaban en los 90, que tampoco estaban tan mal y la administración americana con Clinton estaba mucho mas saneada. El error de Clinton fué permitir las burbujas tras abolir la ley que las impedía. 



*****************

El abismo fiscal en EEUU echa la cortinilla al que ha sido un gran año bursátil 

El abismo fiscal en EEUU echa la cortinilla al que ha sido un gran año bursátil - elEconomista.es


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Nov 2012)

De hecho los rumores en mayo/junio eran que Catalunya Caixa la liquidan en febrero 2013. No los he vuelto a oir, desde que acabé el máster no tengo información insider de la administración (Deep throat :



Janus dijo:


> La CAM suena mucho a derechas, quizá sea más de su interés que sea Caixa Catalonia. Así le dan también un toque a los sociatas (por Serra) y a Mas.
> 
> Aquí nadie pega puntada sin hilo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> De hecho los rumores en mayo/junio eran que Catalunya Caixa la liquidan en febrero 2013. No los he vuelto a oir, desde que acabé el máster no tengo información insider de la administración (Deep throat :



En _economía directa_ comentaron que no tenían ni para pagar las nóminas de estos meses... Ni ests ni los de UNIM. :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En _economía directa_ comentaron que no tenían ni para pagar las nóminas de estos meses... Ni ests ni los de UNIM. :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Unnim ya están dentro de la red del BBVA. Han hecho una primera "oferta" a los trabajadores para que se vayan "voluntariamente". El plazo de acogida comenzó esta semana y las salidas serán en enero.
La segunda ronda no será "voluntaria" y supongo que las condiciones tampoco serán tan "generosas".


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Unnim ya están dentro de la red del BBVA. Han hecho una primera "oferta" a los trabajadores para que se vayan "voluntariamente". El plazo de acogida comenzó esta semana y las salidas serán en enero.
> La segunda ronda no será "voluntaria" y supongo que las condiciones tampoco serán tan "generosas".



A bbva se le esta atragantando Unimm solo hay que ver los ultimos resultados presentados en España


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2012)

Santander, siempre muy técnico, tengo la impresión de que puede haber activado ese doble techo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Nov 2012)

Si tomas como un solo impulso la subida desde 3,88 a 6.18, el primer fibo lo tienes en 5.29. Es bantante probable que se apoye ahí.

¿Alguien se anima a una partida esta tarde? ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2012)

Visión de vueling, cumplido un HCHi. Lo dicho, cuando el AT suena..agua lleva.
Os dejo un enlace que explica esa isla que me parece haber formado (muy amplio de formación de velas en todo caso) y los HCHi, que no siempre se interpretan bien (tanto los HCH como los HCHi aparecen después de tendencias muy prolongadas, por lo general).
Tipos de Formacin (y III) - Curso rpido de anlisis tcnico en Enlacesfinancieros.com


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Si tomas como un solo impulso la subida desde 3,88 a 6.18, el primer fibo lo tienes en 5.29. Es bantante probable que se apoye ahí.
> 
> ¿Alguien se anima a una partida esta tarde? ::



Si, tb pienso eso. De todas formas, Santander lo espero en el sótano, pero no está de más seguirlo de vez en cuando.


----------



## bertok (11 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Os lo recomiendo, no es muy largo y es bastante ameno.
> 
> http://mises.org/books/bagus_tragedy_of_euro.pdf



Realmente recomendable tanto el libro como la ponencia

http://mises.org/books/bagus_tragedy_of_euro.pdf[/QUOTE]

[YOUTUBE]tHWFZAvjZZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2012)

Oye, no pensáis que los deshauciados en realidad son egoístas en una buena parte? no conoceis casos de gente que mantiene su propiedad por el que yo lo valgo sabiendo que puede vender o ha podido vender y ha preferido esperar a no se sabe qué? suena duro o injusto lo que digo, pero es que estoy viendo un resumen del programa de ayer y llego a esas conclusiones. A ver como me explico, pero si yo estoy viendo que no voy a poder pagar una deuda que he contraído y me mantengo en ella, primero, estoy haciendo un comportamiento irracional basado en la posesión de algo que no tengo, que además puedes realizar o vender para cumplir con una obligación que yo mismo he buscado (el banco no fue a tu casa) en su totalidad o en parte. No sé, este tema es como los cortos en valores etc, todo se somete a la opinión del público, a la demagogia asquerosa, pero lo que queda para mi forma de verlo, es que esas personas, han tenido tiempo para vender y paliar totalmente o en parte su deuda, y no han querido (no me vale, no han podido, oferta y demanda se cruzan al final salvo algunas excepciones como ya he dicho) para esperar el milagro del perdón, de la refinanciación o de lo que estamos asistiendo a este gobierno sin pelotas ni cabeza (la publicidad de menores en la calle y tal por culpa del deshaucio es sencillamente lastimosa, pero somos el país que somos).


----------



## bertok (11 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Oye, no pensáis que los deshauciados en realidad son egoístas en una buena parte? no conoceis casos de gente que mantiene su propiedad por el que yo lo valgo sabiendo que puede vender o ha podido vender y ha preferido esperar a no se sabe qué? suena duro o injusto lo que digo, pero es que estoy viendo un resumen del programa de ayer y llego a esas conclusiones. A ver como me explico, pero si yo estoy viendo que no voy a poder pagar una deuda que he contraído y me mantengo en ella, primero, estoy haciendo un comportamiento irracional basado en la posesión de algo que no tengo, que además puedes realizar o vender para cumplir con una obligación que yo mismo he buscado (el banco no fue a tu casa) en su totalidad o en parte. No sé, este tema es como los cortos en valores etc, todo se somete a la opinión del público, a la demagogia asquerosa, pero lo que queda para mi forma de verlo, es que esas personas, han tenido tiempo para vender y paliar totalmente o en parte su deuda, y no han querido (no me vale, no han podido, oferta y demanda se cruzan al final salvo algunas excepciones como ya he dicho) para esperar el milagro del perdón, de la refinanciación o de lo que estamos asistiendo a este gobierno sin pelotas ni cabeza (la publicidad de menores en la calle y tal por culpa del deshaucio es sencillamente lastimosa, pero somos el país que somos).



Ni el gobierno (porque no lo tiene) ni los bancos (porque no se les pone en lso webox) van a soltar la pasta a los pre-desahuciados.

La crisis va a ser larga y mucho más profunda, apenas hemos visto un tramo de la caída real en la economía de la calle. El que tenga problemas con la cipoteca va a tener que entregar la cuchara, no conseguirá salvarse por tener una nueva carencia o algo que se inventen.

Hace tiempo que la suerte está echada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Unnim ya están dentro de la red del BBVA. Han hecho una primera "oferta" a los trabajadores para que se vayan "voluntariamente". El plazo de acogida comenzó esta semana y las salidas serán en enero.
> La segunda ronda no será "voluntaria" y supongo que las condiciones tampoco serán tan "generosas".



Gambametida, creo que era mare nostrum (donde esta metida caja granada) la que no tenía ni para pagar a la limpiadora 



bertok dijo:


> Realmente recomendable tanto el libro como la ponencia
> 
> http://mises.org/books/bagus_tragedy_of_euro.pdf



[YOUTUBE]tHWFZAvjZZo[/YOUTUBE][/QUOTE]



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Póngalo en formato para ebooks onvre....:ouch:
> 
> http://library.mises.org/books/Philipp%20Bagus/The%20Tragedy%20of%20the%20Euro.epub


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Oye, no pensáis que los deshauciados en realidad son egoístas en una buena parte? no conoceis casos de gente que mantiene su propiedad por el que yo lo valgo sabiendo que puede vender o ha podido vender y ha preferido esperar a no se sabe qué? suena duro o injusto lo que digo, pero es que estoy viendo un resumen del programa de ayer y llego a esas conclusiones. A ver como me explico, pero si yo estoy viendo que no voy a poder pagar una deuda que he contraído y me mantengo en ella, primero, estoy haciendo un comportamiento irracional basado en la posesión de algo que no tengo, que además puedes realizar o vender para cumplir con una obligación que yo mismo he buscado (el banco no fue a tu casa) en su totalidad o en parte. No sé, este tema es como los cortos en valores etc, todo se somete a la opinión del público, a la demagogia asquerosa, pero lo que queda para mi forma de verlo, es que esas personas, han tenido tiempo para vender y paliar totalmente o en parte su deuda, y no han querido (no me vale, no han podido, oferta y demanda se cruzan al final salvo algunas excepciones como ya he dicho) para esperar el milagro del perdón, de la refinanciación o de lo que estamos asistiendo a este gobierno sin pelotas ni cabeza (la publicidad de menores en la calle y tal por culpa del deshaucio es sencillamente lastimosa, pero somos el país que somos).



Por un hilo dijeron que como en España no se dan hipotecas, sino créditos personales con garantía hipotecaria, vender no siempre es posible ya que el banco no te permite vender aquello que es la garantía de pago de la deuda.

Me pareció un planteamiento bastante lógico, aunque no se hasta que punto será verdad.

¿opiniones?


----------



## Janus (11 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Por un hilo dijeron que como en España no se dan hipotecas, sino créditos personales con garantía hipotecaria, vender no siempre es posible ya que el banco no te permite vender aquello que es la garantía de pago de la deuda.
> 
> Me pareció un planteamiento bastante lógico, aunque no se hasta que punto será verdad.
> 
> ¿opiniones?



Solo se puede vender si conlleva liquidar el préstamo con garantía hipotecaria o si media un subrogación porque el banco y el nuevo pseudo-dueño lo acuerdan.


----------



## gamba (11 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Por un hilo dijeron que como en España no se dan hipotecas, sino créditos personales con garantía hipotecaria, vender no siempre es posible ya que el banco no te permite vender aquello que es la garantía de pago de la deuda.
> 
> Me pareció un planteamiento bastante lógico, aunque no se hasta que punto será verdad.
> 
> ¿opiniones?



Si el banco ve que por lo que vas a vender no te da para cancelar el crédito, y que el resto de la deuda pasa a ser crédito personal sin garantía hipotecaria, y no te ve capaz de devolverlo, veo probable que lo bloquee.

A mi todo esto de los desahucios me huele mal, ¿por qué se pone ahora el foco en ellos? Bien pudiera ser que los partidos grandes necesitan mejorar en algo su imagen, tanto PP como PSOE tienen valoraciones pésimas ahora mismo. Por otra parte, lo de Plataforma de "Afectados" por la hipoteca tiene su miga, para mi se es afectado por algo que no puedes controlar como una catástrofe natural, un accidente, etc., pero no por algo que se firma entre dos partes perfectamente capacitadas y un notario dando fé.


----------



## bertok (11 Nov 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Si el banco ve que por lo que vas a vender no te da para cancelar el crédito, y que el resto de la deuda pasa a ser crédito personal sin garantía hipotecaria, y no te ve capaz de devolverlo, veo probable que lo bloquee.
> 
> A mi todo esto de los desahucios me huele mal, ¿por qué se pone ahora el foco en ellos? Bien pudiera ser que los partidos grandes necesitan mejorar en algo su imagen, tanto PP como PSOE tienen valoraciones pésimas ahora mismo. Por otra parte, lo de Plataforma de "Afectados" por la hipoteca tiene su miga, para mi se es afectado por algo que no puedes controlar como una catástrofe natural, un accidente, etc., pero no por algo que se firma entre dos partes perfectamente capacitadas y un notario dando fé.



Fuegos de artificio.

No hay pasta para seguir la fiesta.

Ya verás cómo lo único que se consigue es alargar la pena de los pre-deshauciados. El que está jodido no tiene ya remedio.


----------



## juanfer (11 Nov 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Si el banco ve que por lo que vas a vender no te da para cancelar el crédito, y que el resto de la deuda pasa a ser crédito personal sin garantía hipotecaria, y no te ve capaz de devolverlo, veo probable que lo bloquee.
> 
> A mi todo esto de los desahucios me huele ma*l, ¿por qué se pone ahora el foco en ellos?* Bien pudiera ser que los partidos grandes necesitan mejorar en algo su imagen, tanto PP como PSOE tienen valoraciones pésimas ahora mismo. Por otra parte, lo de Plataforma de "Afectados" por la hipoteca tiene su miga, para mi se es afectado por algo que no puedes controlar como una catástrofe natural, un accidente, etc., pero no por algo que se firma entre dos partes perfectamente capacitadas y un notario dando fé.



Los castuzos estan dividiendo a la población en creencias para que ellos sigan en la protona. Actualmente la poblacion española tiene los siguientes enemigos:

Inmigrantes, (que los dejaron entrar los castuzos)
Educación es mala porque la gestionan mal 
Sanidad es mala porque la gestionan mal
Los bancos dejados por el operador BdE hicieron todo el tinglado fomentado por los castuzos.
Funcionarios que succionan todo el gasto publico, castuzos han convocado sus plazas.
Justicia controlada por los castuzos.
El problema de deficit no es de los castuzos que han gastado a manos llenas son los mercados que nos suben la prima de riesgo.
Ayudas incontroladas, en fin....


Asi que el problema solo es uno los castuzos que van a montar enemigos virtuales por todos lados, asi esta la población entretenida.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Nov 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Si el banco ve que por lo que vas a vender no te da para cancelar el crédito, y que el resto de la deuda pasa a ser crédito personal sin garantía hipotecaria, y no te ve capaz de devolverlo, veo probable que lo bloquee.
> 
> A mi todo esto de los desahucios me huele mal, ¿por qué se pone ahora el foco en ellos? Bien pudiera ser que los partidos grandes necesitan mejorar en algo su imagen, tanto PP como PSOE tienen valoraciones pésimas ahora mismo. Por otra parte, lo de Plataforma de "Afectados" por la hipoteca tiene su miga, para mi se es afectado por algo que no puedes controlar como una catástrofe natural, un accidente, etc., pero no por algo que se firma entre dos partes perfectamente capacitadas y un notario dando fé.



Por ahí van los tiros, se pacta con la banca, me meto en tu berenjenal de 60 mil millones que voy a tener que respaldar, y a cambio hago estos miniataques populista de arganboy de izquierda. Que se frenan 1000 deshaucios (para lo que queda..)?? bueno pues 1000 que se frenan, el banco siempre gana al final, lo cobra vía sangre del eradio público con las megaayudas que va a recibir y el partido PP-PSOe queda guapo cara el público.
Está pactado todo, hasta el dolor y hasta cuanto se puede hacer sufrir...


----------



## Janus (11 Nov 2012)

Recuerde lo de si va antes el huevo o la gallina.

-Hay que ayudar a la banca, no por ellos sino por la población ya que una sociedad sin una banca que preste ..... no evoluciona. Eso sí, a la cárcel y tolerancia cero con quienes delinquen.

-No hay que ayudar a la banca porque se está en el convencimiento de que se está ayudando a unos delincuentes que se mueven con total y asegurada impunidad.

Yo creo que el tema de rescate sí o no es lo de menos. El tema es que hay una serie de condiciones previas para que se de un rescate (cárcel).


----------



## Mulder (11 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Recuerde lo de si va antes el huevo o la gallina.
> 
> -Hay que ayudar a la banca, no por ellos sino por la población ya que una sociedad sin una banca que preste ..... no evoluciona. Eso sí, a la cárcel y tolerancia cero con quienes delinquen.
> 
> ...



El problema principal en mi modesta opinión es que el cajerío estaba regentado por políticos que actuaron según lo que les dijeron los políticos que mandaban. Los bancos entraron para no perder clientela pero aun así se expusieron menos, quitando algunos como el POP o el Banco de Valencia. Que las cajas estuvieran comandadas por políticos hizo que los barones acumularan muchísimo poder, sobre todo para llevar a cabo pufos como construcción de inutilidades varias como aeropuertos.

Lo que está intentando hacer la UE ahora mismo es desvincular todo el cajerío que se va a rescatar con la parte política de las cajas, esta es una de las razones de que el risitas haya sacado a los mongoloides de las banderitas a la calle.para pedir una independencia que no se quiere ni se busca, la cuestión es chantajear a la UE, al principio disimulaban un poco esto, pero ahora ya lo hacen descaradamente.

Y además desvinculando a La Caixa de Caixabank los políticos pierden totalmente el control sobre empresones del Ibex: Repsol, Gas Natural, Ree, etc.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Nov 2012)

Estoy viendo salvados y ha sido increible la cara de la "asesora" de alicante cuando le han preguntado por los examenes que ha pasado para llegar a ese cargo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Nov 2012)

Se pilla antes a un mentiroso........


----------



## Janus (11 Nov 2012)

En breve comienza el festival. Esta semana vamos a ver qué intenciones lleva el SP y el IBEX. El DAX está fuerte pero puede ser efímero si se tuerce el panorama internacional.
First está en momentos importantes y se le acaba el margen de mamonear. A ver el carbón.

Importante el eurodolar y los 1,27.


----------



## paulistano (12 Nov 2012)

Buenas noches, 

Prepárense para una semana de pepón....el sentimiento contrario en momentos como este falla pocas veces:cook:


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2012)

La Carta de la Bolsa - USA, grupo minorista ve desaceleración en ventas de fin de año


----------



## tesorero (12 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> el de TR soy yo.
> las llevo desde 38 y quiero volver a comprar si salgo del etf.
> a nivel de proyectos y contratos estan entrando muchos y hay nuevos contratos que podrían entrar antes de fin de año.



Buenas noches. Le he echado otro vistazo a TRE y aparte de la divergencia que comenté, el jueves la media móvil 40D cruzó los precios a la baja, otro indicador de que la tendencia es bajista. 
La parte inferior del canal de precios de 4 semanas también la ha roto, lo que también apoya la idea de que ahora mismo este valor está bajista. 

Lo único raro que veo es que el volumen de estos últimos días de bajada, es con poco volumen, salvo el día de la rotura del canal de precios de 4 semanas, que fue un poco más digno, pero tampoco para tirar cohetes. 

A nivel fundamental puede ser buena idea entrar en el valor, pero ahora mismo, por técnico tal y como yo lo veo si quieres comprar más, espera porque es posible que el valor siga cayendo. ¿Hasta donde? Pues pienso que a muy corto plazo, los 34.86 €. Si no se para ahí, pude irse hasta la línea de tendencia que lleva trazada desde finales de noviembre de 2011, que actualmente pasa por 32,42 € y apoyarse ahí. 

PD 1: Este es un analisis made in paper trading Ltd. 8: así que pon en cuarentena lo aquí dicho hasta que alguna otra información te lo confirme o lo desmiente.
PD 2: Sí, un gráfico para exponer todo este rollazo escrito vendría muy bien, pero no sé aún cómo se ponen imagenes en URL (en eso estoy pez)


----------



## Sivian (12 Nov 2012)

Todos los índices americanos han cerrado por debajo de la media de 50 y de 200 dias, todos estan por debajo de la media de 50 semanal menos el SP500. Cada vez son más los sistemas de especulación que se están activando a la baja, el trade contra tendencia ahora mismo son los largos aunque estamos en una zona cercana a las medias. Podría ser una trampa para continuar hacia arriba, pero cada vez es algo que veo menos probable. En mi opinión seguimos adentrandonos en un mercado bajista.

Análisis de mercado, geopolítica y empresarial: Será posible esquivar el mercado bajista?

La prohibición de cortos no servirá de mucho en un mercado bajista por cierto, como ya nos demostró el verano de 2011. Andarse con pies de gato hasta que pase el temporal. Trade safe !


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Nov 2012)

Buenos días,

Tito Flo os necesita 

ACS perdió 1.099 M EUR en los nueve primeros meses del año (vs ganancias de 739 M EUR 2011): factores extraordinarios relativos a IBE,


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Tito Flo os necesita
> 
> ACS perdió 1.099 M EUR en los nueve primeros meses del año (vs ganancias de 739 M EUR 2011): factores extraordinarios relativos a IBE,



Ese post sin foto no vale nada....

Ya le ayudo yo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Nov 2012)

Esto está parado.....


----------



## bertok (12 Nov 2012)

No os perdáis la golfada en Popular.

Burbuja de masacre de gacelas.

Donde hay POP no hay STOP


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No os perdáis la golfada en Popular.
> 
> Burbuja de masacre de gacelas.
> 
> Donde hay POP no hay STOP



Como cierre por debajo de 1.10€ me voy a reír un rato.....


LOLTV: En TVE El POP sube un 7% después del anuncio de la ampliación de capital :: ::


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esto está parado.....



Es festivo en USA...


----------



## Crash (12 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esto está parado.....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Paso... Dennis Rodman estuvo ahí.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Nov 2012)

Sr. Pepitoria, me vuelvo a unir a usted.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Sr. Pepitoria, me vuelvo a unir a usted.



Escoja el caballero que le asignaron inicialmente..

Ese avatar tiene muchas pretensiones, puede traer mal fario.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Escoja el caballero que le asignaron inicialmente..
> 
> Ese avatar tiene muchas pretensiones, puede traer mal fario.



es que no lo encuentrooooo:´(

pues este otroooo que revivo despues de morir cienes de veces con TR


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2012)

La jefa de operaciones de Facebook vende otros 2,95 millones en acciones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La jefa de operaciones de Facebook vende otros 2,95 millones en acciones - elEconomista.es



Mujer tenia que ser!!!! :XX: :XX: :XX: o


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mujer tenia que ser!!!! :XX: :XX: :XX: o



Correr, no avisar, no mirar atrás, no cerrar la puerta al salir .....


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2012)

Han visto la directriz rota en timeframe diario para el DAX?. Avisados.


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2012)

Atentos a Repsol. Tiene un reto en la mm200 y los 16. Por encima están los 18 como target.


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2012)

Ya suenan los tambores (a eso unan el anuncio de un macro ERE en breve).

FCC descarta vender Alpine, aunque saldr de mercados del Este de Europa - Cotizalia.com

FCC reconoce que cortará el dividendo tras dotar 200 millones por su filial europea - elConfidencial.com

FCC gana el 77,5% menos por la caída de la actividad y del consumo de cemento - elConfidencial.com

Lo pájaros tienen que pagar deudas el año que viene por valor de 2.100 millones y eso es imposible por lo que tienen que refinanciar por cojones. Está claro que el día que los bancos no puedan refinanciar a las empresas españolas, éstas se van a tomar por el culete.

Hay varios escenarios.

-Los bancos no refinancien. Entre castuzos esto no es probable. Antes hipotecan a todos los accionistas.

-Los bancos pidan una subida muy importante de intereses con lo que los resultados se van a resentir y mucho.

-Los bancos exigan la venta obligada de activos. Los tiros van a ir por ahí por lo que el volumen de negocio y ebitda bajarán.

Les llega el momento de asumir sus errores empresariales.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Oye, no pensáis que los deshauciados en realidad son egoístas en una buena parte? no conoceis casos de gente que mantiene su propiedad por el que yo lo valgo sabiendo que puede vender o ha podido vender y ha preferido esperar a no se sabe qué? suena duro o injusto lo que digo, pero es que estoy viendo un resumen del programa de ayer y llego a esas conclusiones. A ver como me explico, pero si yo estoy viendo que no voy a poder pagar una deuda que he contraído y me mantengo en ella, primero, estoy haciendo un comportamiento irracional basado en la posesión de algo que no tengo, que además puedes realizar o vender para cumplir con una obligación que yo mismo he buscado (el banco no fue a tu casa) en su totalidad o en parte. No sé, este tema es como los cortos en valores etc, todo se somete a la opinión del público, a la demagogia asquerosa, pero lo que queda para mi forma de verlo, es que esas personas, han tenido tiempo para vender y paliar totalmente o en parte su deuda, y no han querido (no me vale, no han podido, oferta y demanda se cruzan al final salvo algunas excepciones como ya he dicho) para esperar el milagro del perdón, de la refinanciación o de lo que estamos asistiendo a este gobierno sin pelotas ni cabeza (la publicidad de menores en la calle y tal por culpa del deshaucio es sencillamente lastimosa, pero somos el país que somos).



y todo eso sin contar a los alquilados, esto es absurdo, pero son ratas de alcantarilla, aquí a los que hay que ayudar es a los "propietarios"


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Nov 2012)

y la figura del avalista..... q hacemos con ella?


----------



## paulistano (12 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya suenan los tambores (a eso unan el anuncio de un macro ERE en breve).
> 
> FCC descarta vender Alpine, aunque saldr de mercados del Este de Europa - Cotizalia.com
> 
> ...



Rumores de bar que escucha uno....es posible que el ERE no lo hagan porque no tengan ni un duro en caja para llevarlo a cabo??ienso:


----------



## patilltoes (12 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ese post sin foto no vale nada....
> 
> Ya le ayudo yo



Correcto. De todas maneras la gran megahostia de ACS ya se la ha llevado por Iberdrola, asi que a ver que pasa.


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Rumores de bar que escucha uno....es posible que el ERE no lo hagan porque no tengan ni un duro en caja para llevarlo a cabo??ienso:



A lo bestia será. Iberia acaba de demostrar que con poco dinero se puede despedir a mucha plantilla. En Iberia parte del despido masivo lo van a pagar con la bajada de sueldo del colectivo que se quede.


----------



## villares (12 Nov 2012)

Pregunta para los ATeros,

Cuando dan ustedes por roto un soporte o una resistencia?

Segun Yosi Truzman, esta es la gran la gran laguna de AT.
Anlisis Tcnico - La gran laguna del anlisis tcnico - Cotizalia.com

El propone actuar con el precio de cierre, con el riesgo que ello acarrea, pero me gustaria saber sus opiniones al respecto.


----------



## ponzi (12 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A lo bestia será. Iberia acaba de demostrar que con poco dinero se puede despedir a mucha plantilla. En Iberia parte del despido masivo lo van a pagar con la bajada de sueldo del colectivo que se quede.



British se ha quitado 
de un plumazo todos los problemas de Iberia, a lo tonto ha conseguido todos los trayectos hacia sudamerica que si los sumamos a los que ya tiene en RU significa poseer una de las aerolineas mejor posicionadas del planeta.Ya solo les queda pillar algun aeropuerto que este a medio camino de China.Dentro de unos años cuando Iberia gane dinero habra que ver las caras de sus expilotos. Como he dicho en otras ocasiones solo la miraria por debajo de 1,8.Si os fijais sus graficos se comportan al reves que mapfre


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> British se ha quitado
> de un plumazo todos los problemas de Iberia, a lo tonto ha conseguido todos los trayectos hacia sudamerica que si los sumamos a los que ya tiene en RU significa poseer una de las aerolineas mejor posicionadas del planeta.Ya solo les queda pillar algun aeropuerto que este a medio camino de China.Dentro de unos años cuando Iberia gane dinero habra que ver las caras de sus expilotos. Como he dicho en otras ocasiones solo la miraria por debajo de 1,8.Si os fijais sus graficos se comportan al reves que mapfre



Por eso están pagando tan bien a D. Antonio Vázquez (que es un ejecutivo brillante), para que ejecute la estrategia definida en Londres.
El dinero no entiende de patrias.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2012)

No ha durado ni una semana

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/363512-muertoviviente-recibe-baneo.html


----------



## ponzi (12 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por eso están pagando tan bien a D. Antonio Vázquez (que es un ejecutivo brillante), para que ejecute la estrategia definida en Londres.
> El dinero no entiende de patrias.



Desde luego en este caso es en el unico que de verdad se puede decir que los unicos responsables de esta situacion han sido sus trabajadores. A lp yo creo que British ha hecho un buen negocio habra que ver dentro de unos años,desde luego la reestructuracion les va a salir por dos duros.Todos los pilotos de Iberia deberian replantearse un poco su actitud, tenian una de las aerolineas mejor posicionadas de europa y todo estaba a su favor.


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2012)

Importante.

Los chinos no andan tan bien como presumen y necesitan crear burbujas.

Publicidad - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (12 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Importante.
> 
> Los chinos no andan tan bien como presumen y necesitan crear burbujas.
> 
> Publicidad - elEconomista.es



Usa les debe pleitesia en la sombra, deben hasta la camisa de Obama. Porque no quieren si no hundian a Usa mñn mismo a traves de su moneda y deuda.


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Usa les debe pleitesia en la sombra, les deben hasta la camisa de Obama. Porque no quieren si no hundian a Usa mñn mismo a traves de su moneda y deuda.



Cuidado, los usanos les deben dolares. Y todos sabemos lo que son los dolares, lo que se están devaluando y el montón de ellos que puede tener USA en el momento que quiera. Si imprimieran a mansalva, los usanos tendrían problemas pero los chinos ....


----------



## ponzi (12 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cuidado, los usanos les deben dolares. Y todos sabemos lo que son los dolares, lo que se están devaluando y el montón de ellos que puede tener USA en el momento que quiera. Si imprimieran a mansalva, los usanos tendrían problemas pero los chinos ....



Los chinos cada dia son mas competitivos y tienen liquidez a lo bestia.Yo no iria corto con ellos


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Los chinos cada dia son mas competitivos y tienen liquidez a lo bestia.Yo no iria corto con ellos



Yo no digo que sean unos pobretones, aunque tienen cientos de millones de ciudadanos que sí lo son. Lo que digo es que USA es mucho, demasiado, enemigo.

No me creo que los usanos dejen de ser referentes en el mundo de una forma tan sencilla.


----------



## Xof Dub (12 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo no digo que sean unos pobretones, aunque tienen cientos de millones de ciudadanos que sí lo son. Lo que digo es que USA es mucho, demasiado, enemigo.
> 
> No me creo que los usanos dejen de ser referentes en el mundo de una forma tan sencilla.



don't mess with the USA... que se suele decir


----------



## opinador (12 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cuidado, los usanos les deben dolares. Y todos sabemos lo que son los dolares, lo que se están devaluando y el montón de ellos que puede tener USA en el momento que quiera. Si imprimieran a mansalva, los usanos tendrían problemas pero los chinos ....



Los chinos pueden comprar el Nasdaq mañana, antes de que le de tiempo a Bernanke a dar salida a sus billetes nuevecitos.


----------



## Burbujilimo (12 Nov 2012)

opinador dijo:


> Los chinos pueden comprar el Nasdaq mañana, antes de que le de tiempo a Bernanke a dar salida a sus billetes nuevecitos.



Ya ha habido algunas compras (por ejemplo lenovo que le compró la linea de PCs y portátiles a IBM) que han tenido que ser aprobadas por las instituciones políticas americanas (en este caso no recuerdo si el senado, el congreso o ambas) antes de realizarse. Ya tienen leyes al respecto para evitar compras de "capital estrátegico para la nación".

No les iban a dejar algo tan obvio tan facilmente.

Lo máximo que podrían hacer los chinos es soltar a lo bruto su reserva de dolares para devaluarlos, pero esa inflación nos la comeríamos todos (moneda de reserva mundial).

EDITO: una de las noticias que salió al respecto, donde mencionan al "Comité de Inversión Extranjera". Al final esta venta se aprobó, pero pueden paralizar este tipo de compras si les viene en gana: EE UU examina si la compra de parte de IBM por una empresa china puede afectar a su seguridad


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Nov 2012)

el ibex esta mal mal, menudo erial..... ergo..... el subidon esta cerca


----------



## ponzi (12 Nov 2012)

Desahucios paralizados durante dos años. Ojito con meterse en banca ahh y los pisos vacios estan siendo ocupados por el metodo de la patada


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Nov 2012)

villares dijo:


> Pregunta para los ATeros,
> 
> Cuando dan ustedes por roto un soporte o una resistencia?
> 
> ...



depende de cada caso en particular. tambien dependerá del timeframe que operes. puede que en 15 min la vela cierre por debajo, pero en 1h cierre por arriba del soporte.

mejor hacer backtest y seguir el camino que mas te convenga según tus necesidades: ratio aciertos, menor drawdown...


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Nov 2012)

pero los americanos no cerraban hoy???????


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pero los americanos no cerraban hoy???????



alguien silbaba esto por las redes: En Nueva York, el mercado abre a medio gas debido al cierre de bancos y mercado de bonos debido a la celebración del Día del Veterano


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2012)

opinador dijo:


> Los chinos pueden comprar el Nasdaq mañana, antes de que le de tiempo a Bernanke a dar salida a sus billetes nuevecitos.



Difícil porque no se lo van a vender.

Los usanos están en plan socialista desde el 2008. ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (12 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Difícil porque no se lo van a vender.
> 
> Los usanos están en plan socialista desde el 2008. ::



En el 2008 empezaron a verlo todo más negro... :::: (bienvenidos al festival del humor), pero buscando por el comité para la inversión extranjera en los estados unidos fijate que cosas se encuentran:
Barreras al comercio

Copio textualmente:
"Por ella, se regula la compra o fusión de empresas estadounidenses cuando alguna de las partes es una empresa extranjera, obligando al Presidente a examinar y eventualmente modificar o incluso prohibir dichas inversiones extranjeras en caso de que puedan afectar a la seguridad nacional."

De la primera versión que hablan es de la "Defense Production Act de 1950".

El dinero lo dejan entrar, pero el control (compra total de empresas) es otro tema. 

Tontos, lo que se dice tontos, no son.


----------



## paulistano (12 Nov 2012)

Pasaba a saludar.

No se olviden de los místicos 7.700. Aguanten estos 150 puntos en contra, o mejor dicho, piramiden8:




:fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Pasaba a saludar.
> 
> No se olviden de los místicos 7.700. Aguanten estos 150 puntos en contra, o mejor dicho, piramiden8:
> 
> ...



Son 150 puntillos de diferencia , eso es poco...


----------



## bertok (12 Nov 2012)

Los hijos de puta no terminan de romper los soportes

*Vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamos coño, de una puta vez.*


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2012)

First está perreando porque no tiene volumen. Puede aparecer por lo que hay que estar encima.


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2012)

Realmente curioso lo del ProShares VIX Short Term hoy. Bajando con fuerza aún estando en rojo el SP.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2012)

El rebote está cociéndose en pocos días.


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2012)

Curioso también que la plata haya rebotado algo y las plateras están cayendo con fuerza.

Mucho fake veo por aquí. Apple no ha aguantado el rebote más de 1 día.


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2012)

Sigan de cerca a James River. En la subida le entró mucho dinero y ahora se lo están puliendo todo. Vamos a ver hasta donde baja.


----------



## bertok (12 Nov 2012)

No se dejen engañar. Van a sufrir la madre de todos los guanos

El mercado aplaude los detalles de la ampliacin de Popular,Banca. Expansin.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No se dejen engañar. Van a sufrir la madre de todos los guanos
> 
> El mercado aplaude los detalles de la ampliacin de Popular,Banca. Expansin.com



Es lo que tiene el no-mercado. Que si uno se compra y vende a si mismo lleva el precio hasta donde le sale de los cojo.nes.


----------



## bertok (12 Nov 2012)

Me ha gustado.

[YOUTUBE]P2iQlcXSvPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2012)

Brutal lo del Pro Shares. Realmente estoy sorprendido por la virulencia de su movimiento en un día tan soft. En 18 veremos.


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2012)

Piratón, estarás siguiendo desde la barrera a GT, no?


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2012)

James River lleva un -50% en dos semanas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, estarás siguiendo desde la barrera a GT, no?



Si, fue una cagada no volver a entrar corto en 5,2x$.

Tenía presente que el precio llegaría a estos niveles.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/340323-habeis-visto-ibex-septiembre-2012-mes-de-risas-353.html#post7310916

Ahora... cuidadín-cuidadín....


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2012)

Para que vean el nivel de manipulación que hay en el año electoral. El Pro Shares ha caído más del 80% desde nov'11. Este índice está relacionado con el VIX que viene a reflejar el miedo a caídas en el mercado (negociación de opciones put sobre el SP500). Es decir, miedo miedo miedo miedo ..... hay muy poquito durante el año.
Bernie y su tanque son los responsables.


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2012)

Hay que ver esta media hora porque se comienza a ver "flojera" en algunos valores.


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2012)

Muy fea la sesión de hoy de momento. Si el SP cierra en mínimos por debajo de 75 .... largos ni con un palo de momento.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Muy fea la sesión de hoy de momento. Si el SP cierra en mínimos por debajo de 75 .... largos ni con un palo de momento.



No está tan mal, 

Además siendo un día hoy festivo.


----------



## Seren (12 Nov 2012)

Brutal la caída de algunas materias primas en apenas unos dias: soja, maiz, trigo...parece que también estaban mantenidas por las elecciones. Hoy por encima del 3%

Si revienta de una vez esta burbuja y se desparrama ese dinero en el dolar apreciándolo u otros lugares que nos beneficien las consecuencias serían espectacularmente buenas para europa. Estos son los hechos que no se suelen hablar en los medios no especializados y que son los que sacarán de verdad a España de la crisis. Empieza así y luego tras 1-2 años de desinfle a niveles preburbuja aparece de nuevo los dineros y el crédito por arte de magia en ésta nuestra patria. Y el político de turno dirá que si gracias a mis medidas, el ciudadano que si esto...Naada de eso señores.
Cosas del capìtalismo y mundialización, las gráficas a décadas atras lo corroboran.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Nov 2012)

Cosa Nostra


----------



## paulistano (12 Nov 2012)

Pero eso son los consejeros....si empiezas a sumar los directivos....ya nos podemos pegar un tiro::


----------



## bertok (12 Nov 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Brutal la caída de algunas materias primas en apenas unos dias: soja, maiz, trigo...parece que también estaban mantenidas por las elecciones. Hoy por encima del 3%
> 
> Si revienta de una vez esta burbuja y se desparrama ese dinero en el dolar apreciándolo u otros lugares que nos beneficien las consecuencias serían espectacularmente buenas para europa. Estos son los hechos que no se suelen hablar en los medios no especializados y que son los que sacarán de verdad a España de la crisis. Empieza así y luego tras 1-2 años de desinfle a niveles preburbuja aparece de nuevo los dineros y el crédito por arte de magia en ésta nuestra patria. Y el político de turno dirá que si gracias a mis medidas, el ciudadano que si esto...Naada de eso señores.
> Cosas del capìtalismo y mundialización, las gráficas a décadas atras lo corroboran.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Cuéntanos más !!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Nov 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Brutal la caída de algunas materias primas en apenas unos dias: soja, maiz, trigo...parece que también estaban mantenidas por las elecciones. Hoy por encima del 3%
> 
> Si revienta de una vez esta burbuja y se desparrama ese dinero en el dolar apreciándolo u otros lugares que nos beneficien las consecuencias serían espectacularmente buenas para europa. Estos son los hechos que no se suelen hablar en los medios no especializados y que son los que sacarán de verdad a España de la crisis. Empieza así y luego tras 1-2 años de desinfle a niveles preburbuja aparece de nuevo los dineros y el crédito por arte de magia en ésta nuestra patria. Y el político de turno dirá que si gracias a mis medidas, el ciudadano que si esto...Naada de eso señores.
> Cosas del capìtalismo y mundialización, las gráficas a décadas atras lo corroboran.



Me _huno _a bertok.... Tell us more!


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Nov 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Brutal la caída de algunas materias primas en apenas unos dias: soja, maiz, trigo...parece que también estaban mantenidas por las elecciones. Hoy por encima del 3%
> 
> Si revienta de una vez esta burbuja y se desparrama ese dinero en el dolar apreciándolo u otros lugares que nos beneficien las consecuencias serían espectacularmente buenas para europa. Estos son los hechos que no se suelen hablar en los medios no especializados y que son los que sacarán de verdad a España de la crisis. Empieza así y luego tras 1-2 años de desinfle a niveles preburbuja aparece de nuevo los dineros y el crédito por arte de magia en ésta nuestra patria. Y el político de turno dirá que si gracias a mis medidas, el ciudadano que si esto...Naada de eso señores.
> Cosas del capìtalismo y mundialización, las gráficas a décadas atras lo corroboran.



El petroleo no lo permitira.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Nov 2012)

Estaba poniéndome al día y...


pipoapipo dijo:


> y la figura del avalista..... q hacemos con ella?



... lo siento, no he podido evitarlo:







:rolleye:


----------



## Le Truhan (12 Nov 2012)

Es que con el pedazo de crisis que tenemos y el petróleo a 108 dólares tiene delito, pero el petróleo como la bolsa bajarán, los demás a verlos en la barrera, porque ahora hay que entrar con todo.


----------



## Seren (12 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Cuéntanos más !!!



Ok, me refiero al baile entre:

1. El dolar (asociado a las comodities) 
2. El marco (ahora euro), asociado a la importacion de materias primas y puramente exportador de bienes manufacturados como es alemania y gran parte de europa. 

Los periodos de dolar barato y materias primas caras se corresponden a periodos de ajustes en europa, o en nuestro caso a devaluaciones que ahora no podemos hacer y nos ahoga. Es en donde estamos. 

Los periodos de dolar caro materias primas baratas, como en la primera década del 2000 y los 80, se corresponden a expansión ,crédito y crecimiento en europa.

Yo en la gráfica veo que el ciclo de ajuste puede estar terminando, y la explosion de materias primas es el detonante. Aunque estos movimientos se ven muy claros la grafica es de 50 años, son mas lentos de lo que parece y pueden faltar unos años, pero asi se empieza.


----------



## vermer (13 Nov 2012)

Pues también hablando de petroleo y gas, y de Europa vs USA, este finde Daniel Lacalle ha publicado este artículo en ElConfidencial.com.

Obama gana, Europa pierde. No debemos imitar el precipicio fiscal - LLENO DE ENERGA - Cotizalia.com

No sé si os merece algún comentario en cuanto a su posible relación con otras empresas energéticas como las que Janus nos trae (solares, carboneras).


----------



## Janus (13 Nov 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Brutal la caída de algunas materias primas en apenas unos dias: soja, maiz, trigo...parece que también estaban mantenidas por las elecciones. Hoy por encima del 3%
> 
> Si revienta de una vez esta burbuja y se desparrama ese dinero en el dolar apreciándolo u otros lugares que nos beneficien las consecuencias serían espectacularmente buenas para europa. Estos son los hechos que no se suelen hablar en los medios no especializados y que son los que sacarán de verdad a España de la crisis. Empieza así y luego tras 1-2 años de desinfle a niveles preburbuja aparece de nuevo los dineros y el crédito por arte de magia en ésta nuestra patria. Y el político de turno dirá que si gracias a mis medidas, el ciudadano que si esto...Naada de eso señores.
> Cosas del capìtalismo y mundialización, las gráficas a décadas atras lo corroboran.



Dudo que los usanos dejen o permitan que su dolar se aprecie. Les va mucho en que la moneda esté débil.

Desde luego que los usanos no van a permitir que al mismo tiempo se beneficie Europa y se perjudique USA. Esto de lo que va para ellos es que ensanchar la brecha entre ambas regiones.

Yo creo que en unos meses van a dar una enculada brutal al resto del mundo. Al tiempo.


----------



## Seren (13 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Dudo que los usanos dejen o permitan que su dolar se aprecie. Les va mucho en que la moneda esté débil.
> 
> Desde luego que los usanos no van a permitir que al mismo tiempo se beneficie Europa y se perjudique USA. Esto de lo que va para ellos es que ensanchar la brecha entre ambas regiones.
> 
> Yo creo que en unos meses van a dar una enculada brutal al resto del mundo. Al tiempo.



Aunque no quieran la caída de la demanda haría su trabajo. Europa por sí sóla si no consume acaba deflactando las materias primas más tarde o temprano. 

De lo que si se pueden aprovechar es que no hay unidad ni decisión en la política en europa adelantandose a los acontecimientos. Lo del euro es un experimento que aún no sabemos las consecuencias reales, quiero pensar que es un marco-bis por el peso de la economía centroeuropea, pero podría no serlo y tener un futuro distinto a lo que esperamos, para bien o para mal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Nov 2012)

WD s03e05


----------



## Sivian (13 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Dudo que los usanos dejen o permitan que su dolar se aprecie. Les va mucho en que la moneda esté débil.
> 
> Desde luego que los usanos no van a permitir que al mismo tiempo se beneficie Europa y se perjudique USA. Esto de lo que va para ellos es que ensanchar la brecha entre ambas regiones.
> 
> Yo creo que en unos meses van a dar una enculada brutal al resto del mundo. Al tiempo.



Yo creo que el euro irá por debajo del 1,20 en 2013, el dólar irá para arriba


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> WD s03e05



fap fap?

Buenos días.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> fap fap?
> 
> Buenos días.



Un poco de afeitado de cabezas a la altura del cuello


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Nov 2012)

Que lastimosa...

[*Peugeot*]







Dentro de un canal en escala logarítmica ha completado 2 impulsos. Activado un tercero que lo llevaría a 2.7€ :o. Si se desactiva este tercer impulso en 5.7€ podrían pensarse largos. Pero tiene muy mala pinta.



edit: FlanEle estaba de vacaciones, ¿verdad?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Nov 2012)

Cuidadín con las iberdrolas....

Cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas cortar....

E.ON Questions Mid-Term Profit Targets As Euro-Crisis Weighs | Fox Business


Ahora, palmando un 10%


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Nov 2012)

El cuidador del POP está en un atasco. Enseguida llega. Gracias por su paciencia ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El cuidador del POP está en un atasco. Enseguida llega. Gracias por su paciencia ::



A más de uno que entró ayer en un ardor de patriotismo opusdeiístico extasial se le está tensando el ano. Como pierda los 1,12€ puede comenzar una ronda de pandoreadas güenah.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A más de uno que entró ayer en un ardor de patriotismo opusdeiístico extasial se le está tensando el ano. Como pierda los 1,12€ puede comenzar una ronda de pandoreadas güenah.



¿Sigue hablando de TWD? :baba:

:XX:


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2012)

A los buenos días!

Tengan cuidado con pepón que hoy viene con el martillo neumático para abrir boquetes alli donde se acaba el arco del triunfo de los cortistas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Sigue hablando de TWD? :baba:
> 
> :XX:



¿Había alguna duda? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Tengan cuidado con pepón que hoy viene con el martillo neumático para abrir boquetes alli donde se acaba el arco del triunfo de los cortistas



El taimin' coño, el taimin'!

¿Antonceh a darle al buy?


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2012)

Como pierdan los 1370 , hay catacrock profundo 20 o 30 puntos más abajo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Había alguna duda? ::



Pandoro, afeitados de cabezas.... me ha venido a la mente cierto personaje con katana ienso:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Antonceh a darle al buy?



I assist you, focus on healer first ::




Disclaimer: Bajo los efectos del azúcar de los cereales :rolleye:


----------



## AssGaper (13 Nov 2012)

Hoy la bolsa ni tocarla, no me gustaría que me dejasen el recto más horadado que un túnel de metro de la linea roja dirección pandoro-guano.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Nov 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Hoy la bolsa ni tocarla, no me gustaría que me dejasen el recto más horadado que un túnel de metro de la linea roja dirección pandoro-guano.



Pandoro is coming.

Consumers Closing Wallets in Japan Add to Noda’s Woes: Economy


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2012)

Los niveles actuales son críticos pero las caídas no están siendo consistentes.

Cuesta dios y ayuda que los índices bajen. Intuyo recogida de papel.

Las bolsas debieran estar "incendiadas" ahora mismo con la que está cayendo.

Estad alerta.


----------



## Janus (13 Nov 2012)

Los usanos son el gatillo. España como una hoja de papel en medio de un vendaval.


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2012)

A popular y abengoa les estan dando hasta en el ticker. Estoy siguiendo a Tef,Rep,Bme y Mapfre, aunque esta ultima preferiria que estuviese a 1,8.Veis alguna mejoria para intentar alguna entrada?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A popular y abengoa les estan dando hasta en el ticker. Estoy siguiendo a Tef,Rep,Bme y Mapfre, aunque esta ultima preferiria que estuviese a 1,8.Veis alguna mejoria para intentar alguna entrada?



Mira el gráfico de BME, míralo bien (tiene activado un doble suelo, es cuestión de probar suerte con stops..).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A popular y abengoa les estan dando hasta en el ticker. Estoy siguiendo a Tef,Rep,Bme y Mapfre, aunque esta ultima preferiria que estuviese a 1,8.Veis alguna mejoria para intentar alguna entrada?



Pues si, pandoro se está cebando en los populares...aunque no parece que haya mucho volumen....


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Mira el gráfico de BME, míralo bien (tiene activado un doble suelo, es cuestión de probar suerte con stops..).



Me gusta aunque parece que tiene mejor pinta Tef. Bme tiene buenos margenes pero previsiblemente el bpa de 2012 sera menor asi que el dividendo deberian bajarlo (1-1,3 si que ws factible), ademas tiene unos cuantos cortos en la cnmv,son las unicas cosas que me hacen pensarmelo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los niveles actuales son críticos pero las caídas no están siendo consistentes.
> 
> Cuesta dios y ayuda que los índices bajen. Intuyo recogida de papel.
> 
> ...



La hoja de ruta se escribió en verano Bertok..Deja que las gacelas disfruten esta formación de techo consistente (aunque queda un pico más..). En Semana Santa, no conocerás a este país..


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> La hoja de ruta se escribió en verano Bertok..Deja que las gacelas disfruten esta formación de techo consistente (aunque queda un pico más..). En Semana Santa, no conocerás a este país..



El techo se rompe en los 7600. Las caídas están siendo contenidas y soportadas.

Cuidado por el momento.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me gusta aunque parece que tiene mejor pinta Tef. Bme tiene buenos margenes pero previsiblemente el bpa de 2012 sera menor asi que el dividendo deberian bajarlo (1-1,3 si que ws factible), ademas tiene unos cuantos cortos en la cnmv,son las unicas cosas que me hacen pensarmelo.



BME lo ha hecho bien estos años Ponzi..lo ha hecho muy bien hasta que le prohibieron los cortos, Telefónica no lo ha hecho bien, más bien muy mal y sigue haciéndolo (no consiste solo en prejubilar y ofrecer smartphone en la oferta del mes..hay más que hacer en una empresa llamada a ser puntera en tecnología).Fíjate en BME en el doble suelo en la zona de 13,9 +- activado por encima de 17,1. Ahora está en la fase de vacile, zona de desactivación donde las gacelas más tímidas se bajan del carro. No sé, yo entraría, me da a mi que cubre el gap abierto de los 15,64 y vuelve para arriba.. Probaría a ese nivel con stop en esos 13,90-80 (pero probaría con poco, los largos fuertes... para el próximo noviembre).


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> BME lo ha hecho bien estos años Ponzi..lo ha hecho muy bien hasta que le prohibieron los cortos, Telefónica no lo ha hecho bien, más bien muy mal y sigue haciéndolo (no consiste solo en prejubilar y ofrecer smartphone en la oferta del mes..hay más que hacer en una empresa llamada a ser puntera en tecnología).Fíjate en BME en el doble suelo en la zona de 13,9 +- activado por encima de 17,1. Ahora está en la fase de vacile, zona de desactivación donde las gacelas más tímidas se bajan del carro. No sé, yo entraría, me da a mi que cubre el gap abierto de los 15,64 y vuelve para arriba.. Probaría a ese nivel con stop en esos 13,90-80 (pero probaría con poco, los largos fuertes... para el próximo noviembre).



Bme es un buen negocio con margenes brutos y netos muy altos y con unos gastos operativos muy bajos pero todo parece indicar que su bpa este año se va a desplomar un 10%-20% y con el payout tan alto que tiene es cuestion de tiempo que reduzcan el dividendo.A mi lo que me tiene mosca es que no paran de meterle cortos y ademas con ganas :



http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A-83246314


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2012)

Sigo pensando que el ibex rebotará de estos niveles a los 8500 cumpliendo el objetivo del doble suelo en los 6000-5900 ptos y clavicular en los 7200 +- (lo está haciendo muy bonito: +1+1+1-1-1 y +1+1 le queda), su última parada. Como siempre, a ver qué ocurre ienso:


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2012)

Entrevista al director financiero de Bme en su casa.Alguien sabe cuantas accs son necesarias para ir a la junta?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx618P4JmZo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## aksarben (13 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuantas accs son necesarias para ir a la junta?





> DERECHO DE ASISTENCIA
> Todos los accionistas de la Sociedad podrán asistir a la Junta General cualquiera que sea el
> número de acciones de que sean titulares, siempre que las tengan inscritas a su nombre en el
> correspondiente registro contable de anotaciones en cuenta con cinco días de antelación a la
> fecha de celebración de la Junta General.



+10 caracteres


----------



## AssGaper (13 Nov 2012)

Menudo cañonazo pepon le han metido, bueno, me salgo con +800 € de reward. Compre 1 futuro en 7510 y salto el stop. Esto lo acabaran tirando tarde o temprano.ienso:


----------



## diosmercado (13 Nov 2012)

Latigazo del dia. Esto va a cerrar muy verde, o al menos tiene pinta. Curioso como aqui se pronostica dias atras el/los movimientos, y sale una noticia mamporrera justufucatorioa... 

AQNHQV, este invierno promete y la primavera va a hacer florecer.... toda la mierda de este pais.


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AW5jGrFaveA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Minuto 6.La estructura de costes esta mejorando cada dia. Si no fuese por Montoro and company la contratacion hubiese aumentado.


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2012)

*Siyalodeciayo!*


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Sigo pensando que el ibex rebotará de estos niveles a los 8500 cumpliendo el objetivo del doble suelo en los 6000-5900 ptos y clavicular en los 7200 +- (lo está haciendo muy bonito: +1+1+1-1-1 y +1+1 le queda), su última parada. Como siempre, a ver qué ocurre ienso:



Lo están aguantando descaradamente y quitándose de encima a los larguistas más nerviosos.

Si nos metemos de nuevo por encima de los 7.700, volveremos a tener un arreón alcista (estiro más aún hasta los 8.876).

Es increible que haya escrito lo anterior :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2012)

Que tranquilidad me dan mis iberdrolas ni pandoro se acerca


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Nov 2012)

Buenos dias,

Sr.Ponzi ha ganado usted un adepto a BME si el honorable me hace sitio. El unico pero que me han contado es que le pasa un poco como a VW que tiene un accionariado complicado.

Pero por negocio, margen, rentabilidad, deuda, caja y precio es de lo mejorcito de ESPAÑA. Le pongo orden en 11,38. Esta y shell me serviran en mi retiro dividindero.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2012)

Todavía no lo tengo claro cuando será, pero si que cuando regrese Pepon de vacas van a tener que apretar los culos los que lleven cortos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Nov 2012)

Pues que comience ya, que tengo todo al verde.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2012)

Algo raro, raro, rarooo...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-comunidad-valenciana-2014-a.html#post7660151


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (13 Nov 2012)

Me acaba de llamar mi asesor de Banco Popular (raro, no sabía que tenía un asesor ahí) y me ofrece participar en la ampliación de capital a 0,40€ y los derechos a 0,13...

Me tienta entrar, alguna recomendación, amigos?

Me asusta que me llamen, porque si llaman a los tipos que tienen 5.000 euros en la cuenta, es que están desesperados, no?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2012)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Me acaba de llamar mi asesor de Banco Popular (raro, no sabía que tenía un asesor ahí) y me ofrece participar en la ampliación de capital a 0,40€ y los derechos a 0,13...
> 
> Me tienta entrar, alguna recomendación, amigos?
> 
> Me asusta que me llamen, porque si llaman a los tipos que tienen 5.000 euros en la cuenta, es que están desesperados, no?



Como va a ser el canje acciones nuevas/viejas y te comento?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Como va a ser el canje acciones nuevas/viejas y te comento?



Ya lo veo, 3 nuevas por cada una existente. Bueno, pues esos 0,40 ya son caros..


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2012)

Cuándo va a ser la fecha de emisión y canje (o se prevee vamos)?


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (13 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Ya lo veo, 3 nuevas por cada una existente. Bueno, pues esos 0,40 ya son caros..



Por? Te agradezco cualquier iluminación que puedas darme


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2012)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Me acaba de llamar mi asesor de Banco Popular (raro, no sabía que tenía un asesor ahí) y me ofrece participar en la ampliación de capital a 0,40€ y los derechos a 0,13...
> 
> Me tienta entrar, alguna recomendación, amigos?
> 
> Me asusta que me llamen, porque si llaman a los tipos que tienen 5.000 euros en la cuenta, es que están desesperados, no?



Corre y no mires atras ni cuentas ni depositos ni acciones con ellos


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (13 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Corre y no mires atras ni cuentas ni depositos ni acciones con ellos



Tan mal están? 
Tengo mi poco cash con ellos, ya con los depósitos me asustas :


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2012)

Por debajo de precios de 1,2 actuales, esos 0,4 son caros. Hay un objetivo cercano en los 1 € por técnico muy claro y luego, este doble techo activado que si se cumple, podríamos ir a los 0,55 €. Esos 0,55 € en caso de no haber completado la ampliación (habrá otra el primer semestre del año por cierto de +- 1.000 millones por simple lógica) si son de acciones viejas, equivaldrían a precios de 0,183 de las nuevas...


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2012)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Tan mal están?
> Tengo mi poco cash con ellos, ya con los depósitos me asustas :



Si estan mal, mira el capital que han necesitado, ya es la 2 ampliacion. Date cuenta que era un banco conservador y por eso mismo entraron tarde y mal al sector inmobiliario asi que su balance esta a precios de burbuja, ademas se comieron un buen pufo con el pastor.


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Nov 2012)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Tan mal están?
> Tengo mi poco cash con ellos, ya con los depósitos me asustas :



esta el Fondo ese que garantiza los depositos... pero... se ve q no tiene mucho aprecio a su dinero ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2012)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Tan mal están?
> Tengo mi poco cash con ellos, ya con los depósitos me asustas :



tranquilo, el dinero no se pierde. Peor ha estado Bankia, Cataluña, el ayuntamieno de Madrid y el propio país, y vives en él. No temas por tu dinero, aunque le cambien de nombre al que te lo custodie...


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> *Siyalodeciayo!*



me esperaba algo más, parece que distribuyen otra vez

paso a recoger mi owned


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2012)

Vodafone perdió 2.477 millones en su primer semestre por España e Italia - elEconomista.es

Menudo portazo les ha dado Tef


----------



## dj-mesa (13 Nov 2012)

*Prepárense para un desplome de Wall Street*

Faber pronostica una caída del 20%

Los mercados van a entrar en crisis por lo que es de esperar un desplome del 20% aproximadamente, según Marc Faber, autor del informe Gloom, Boom and Doom, en una entrevista en la CNBC.

"No creo que los mercados estén bajando debido a Grecia, no creo que los mercados están bajando debido al "acantilado fiscal" - porque no habrá un "acantilado fiscal", dijo Faber de CNBC" Squawk Box. "

"El mercado va a caer porque los beneficios empresariales comenzarán a decepcionar, la economía mundial apenas crecerá el próximo año o incluso se contraerá, y esa es la razón por la cual las acciones, desde los máximos de septiembre de 1470 en el S&P 500 descenderán al menos un 20% en mi opinión", dijo Faber.

http://www.capitalbolsa.com/articul...street-faber-pronostica-una-caida-del-20.html


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *Prepárense para un desplome de Wall Street*
> 
> Faber pronostica una caída del 20%
> 
> ...



Un 50% mínimo.


----------



## paulistano (13 Nov 2012)




----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Nov 2012)

TRE se ha quedado medio muerta. ¿Que le pasó? ¿Está para probar?


----------



## dj-mesa (13 Nov 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Nov 2012)

Vaya tunda que le están dando a e-on...

Aguantarán los 14,2x o se nos va del tirón a los 13,2x......

ienso:


----------



## kemao2 (13 Nov 2012)

La bolsa americana sin duda será de las mas bajistas de todas, algunos ya lo dijimos hace semanas. Los beneficios publicados no acompañan y las graficas indican que va a seguir bajando. Las bolsas están ya en techo de medio plazo y solo van a bajar sobretodo la americaa es que es la que mas ha subido. 







dj-mesa dijo:


> *Prepárense para un desplome de Wall Street*
> 
> Faber pronostica una caída del 20%
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2012)

Cuidado, cuidado

Esto me huele a subidita flanders...


----------



## diosmercado (13 Nov 2012)

Maximos diarios ibexianos. Seguimos en bingo.


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

*siyalodeciayo!* (segunda parte)


----------



## optimistic1985 (13 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> *siyalodeciayo!* (segunda parte)



Hola Mulder,

El otro dia te lei decir que las subidas se mantendrian hasta mediados del 2013. Sigues manteniendolo?

Un saludo!


----------



## diosmercado (13 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Latigazo del dia. Esto va a cerrar muy verde, o al menos tiene pinta. Curioso como aqui se pronostica dias atras el/los movimientos, y sale una noticia mamporrera justufucatorioa...
> 
> AQNHQV, este invierno promete y la primavera va a hacer florecer.... toda la mierda de este pais.



Pues ahi estamos, para variar cohete.

Ahora vienen con el rumor del rescate de españa. Amarillismo inside.


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Hola Mulder,
> 
> El otro dia te lei decir que las subidas se mantendrian hasta mediados del 2013. Sigues manteniendolo?
> 
> Un saludo!



Si, lo mantengo, aunque es normal que en un periodo tan largo hayan algunas correcciones, creo que el guano podría llegar hacia mediados/finales de marzo. No se donde leí que por esas fechas a España se le concederá finalmente el rescate.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo están aguantando descaradamente y quitándose de encima a los larguistas más nerviosos.
> 
> Si nos metemos de nuevo por encima de los 7.700, volveremos a tener un arreón alcista (estiro más aún hasta los 8.876).
> 
> Es increible que haya escrito lo anterior :ouch:



Por ahí por ahí puede darse el caso tb (yo apuesto por los 8500..bueno por los 8487 realmente). Te imaginas, un doble techo en el zonal de 8900-9000 con clavicular en los 6000...y activado :8::8: anda!! si tb nos manda a la cifra maldita!!


----------



## optimistic1985 (13 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Si, lo mantengo, aunque es normal que en un periodo tan largo hayan algunas correcciones, creo que el guano podría llegar hacia mediados/finales de marzo. No se donde leí que por esas fechas a España se le concederá finalmente el rescate.



Dice Carpatos de rumores de rescate inminente


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2012)

Mis iberdrolas sacando pecho


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Pues ahi estamos, para variar cohete.
> 
> Ahora vienen con el rumor del rescate de españa. Amarillismo inside.



ya fue virtualmente o chartisticamente hablando en junio....ahora lo celebrará el populacho levantando el tinglado éste un poco + (dirán que reaccionan las bolsas...). Eso es bueno, pero ojo!! que los que saben creo ya no están acumulando..(os están distribuyendo poco a poco..)


----------



## diosmercado (13 Nov 2012)

Ya estamos por encima de los 7700. Conociendo al ibex en cuatro dias estamos en los 8500.

Edito: A ver como lo gestionan, cierre en los 7700 (7704).


----------



## paulistano (13 Nov 2012)

Tiene sentido lo de que estén distribuyendo....me ha parecido ver un 2,2% arriba en la subasta.

Ahora 1,89% arribaienso:


----------



## paulistano (13 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ya estamos por encima de los 7700. Conociendo al ibex en cuatro dias estamos en los 8500.
> 
> Edito: A ver como lo gestionan, cierre en los 7700 (7704).



Pero si aún no ha terminado la subasta, no?:


----------



## diosmercado (13 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero si aún no ha terminado la subasta, no?:



No.
Excuse me.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2012)

Joder con Abengoa


----------



## J-Z (13 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Joder con Abengoa



Cosas de los resultados ::

A 1,70 pueden apuntarme unas pocas :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Joder con Abengoa



Llevo avisando desde hace un año.







j-z dijo:


> Cosas de los resultados ::
> 
> A 1,70 pueden apuntarme unas pocas :Aplauso:



Tienes mejores empresas y a buenos precios


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2012)

Bertok,
los 8500 lo digo más incluso por la envolvente de dilatación de los impulsos (uno el 61,8% con el final del primero) que por incluso el doble suelo que puede interpretarse más arriba (es probable que se vaya + y +..y la crisis se terminé :rolleye::::.


----------



## J-Z (13 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Llevo avisando desde hace un año.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como cuales?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Nov 2012)

bertoooook, mire la supertroleada del pop...

:: x3093208472304


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> bertoooook, mire la supertroleada del pop...
> 
> :: x3093208472304



ohhh!! lo dijimos lo dijimos :8:::


----------



## J-Z (13 Nov 2012)

El POP mola eh, bajará a 5 cents y comprare 1000 accs.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2012)

Ha hecho un picado ciertamente muy bello...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Nov 2012)

Siyalodeciayo el verdismo......na no nada pio pio que sabe y tiene datos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Nov 2012)

tubacex esta para entrar. me encanta cuando esta por debajo de 2.
si consigo salir de TR me meto


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2012)

Si, seguro que fue siyalodeciayo..Anda, anda..que no se han colgado gráficos del pop (desde antes de Rajoy..)..con ese euro de meta volante...pq aún hay más (ver comentarios de la mañana, cuando subía un poquito..)


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Como cuales?



Suelo ser bastante fiel a mis emp, para optimizar las entradas me fijo en su capitalizacion.Alguna vez me fijo en alguna nueva y la meto en el radar pero solo si veo que ha mejorado de alguna forma sus cuentas, como ha pasado con tef hace unas semanas.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2012)

Yo compraría tras la ampliación a 0,2 y muy poco, quizás a menos de 0,2..algo menos, pero claro..yo no soy un cliente preferente para que me las ofrezcan a 0,4..


----------



## J-Z (13 Nov 2012)

TEF a 8 sí, buena compra.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Suelo ser bastante fiel a mis emp, para optimizar las entradas me fijo en su capitalizacion.Alguna vez me fijo en alguna nueva y la meto en el radar pero solo si veo que ha mejorado de alguna forma sus cuentas, como ha pasado con tef hace unas semanas.



Matildes a 20 ya, siga asi y le reconfortare con la direccion financiera cuando me nombren ceo.


----------



## juanfer (13 Nov 2012)

Cuidado con la subida actual, he analizado el volumen en los contratos del DAX y creo que es una atrapa gacelas, esta subida la han hecho con poco volumen con lo que en poco tiempo va a volver al guano.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2012)

Banco Popular se desploma en bolsa: mañana comienza su ampliación de capital de 2.500 millones - elEconomista.es

La maquinaria ya está en marcha y mañana dará comienzo la macroampliación de capital con la que el banco pretende evitar la intervención del Estado. Popular aspira a captar 2.500 millones de euros emitiendo tres acciones nuevas por cada una de las existentes con un valor nominal de 0,401 euros. El valor cerró hoy en 1,025 euros tras hundirse el 12,32%.

Mañana se procederá a desdoblar las acciones de la entidad, es decir, que por una parte cotizará el valor del título y por el el derecho sobre el valor, que se descontará del precio al que hoy ha cerrado la acción. El 28 de noviembre terminará el periodo de suscripción preferente, el 5 de diciembre acabará la ampliación y el 6 cotizarán las nuevas acciones.

Fuentes del banco ratifican que entre los principales accionistas se ha firmado un pacto que les compromete a suscribir ese 16%, pero ascendería al 24% si se sumase a todo el núcleo duro de su accionariado.

*Esas fuentes han destacado que, para evitar la dilución, el accionista tendrá que aportar 115 euros por cada 100 euros invertidos en acciones de Popular*. El banco no incluyó estimaciones de beneficios en el folleto que presentó a la CNMV, pero dio previsiones del 50% de pay out (beneficios destinados al pago de dividendos) para 2013. El consenso de mercado le prevé beneficios de 322 millones de euros.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2012)

j-z dijo:


> TEF a 8 sí, buena compra.



por qué no 7 o 6,82..?


----------



## juanfer (13 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Banco Popular se desploma en bolsa: mañana comienza su ampliación de capital de 2.500 millones - elEconomista.es
> 
> La maquinaria ya está en marcha y mañana dará comienzo la macroampliación de capital con la que el banco pretende evitar la intervención del Estado. Popular aspira a captar 2.500 millones de euros emitiendo tres acciones nuevas por cada una de las existentes con un valor nominal de 0,401 euros. El valor cerró hoy en 1,025 euros tras hundirse el 12,32%.
> 
> ...



El producto que vendian era comprar acciones con un credito al 6%. Habrán pillado algún viejuno que piensa que esto va pa arriba y le habran colocado el credito, lo de menos es si suben o bajan las acciones. Aunque todos sabemos que no van a subir mucho.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bla-bla mierda bla bla vais a palmar más pasta que un tonto bla bla cuento de la lechera blabla....


----------



## juanfer (13 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bla-bla mierda bla bla vais a palmar más pasta que un tonto bla bla cuento de la lechera blabla....



Encima algunos van apalancados al 6% de interés con lo que no son de esas acciones para los bisnietos.


----------



## J-Z (13 Nov 2012)

Según eso a que precio abre mañana? 33cents?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2012)

Las queréis comprar a 0,2 en vez de 0,4 sin depósito plus preferente maravilloso? pues paciencia


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bla-bla mierda bla bla vais a palmar más pasta que un tonto bla bla cuento de la lechera blabla....



se dijo por la mañana, por debajo de 1,2-1.19 que estaba la acción vieja, los 0,4 eran caros..ahora, a apoquinar la diferencia esa...jeje
A ver si antes del 6-D cumplimos ese objetivo de doble techo..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No se dejen engañar. Van a sufrir la madre de todos los guanos
> 
> El mercado aplaude los detalles de la ampliacin de Popular,Banca. Expansin.com





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es lo que tiene el no-mercado. Que si uno se compra y vende a si mismo lleva el precio hasta donde le sale de los cojo.nes.





Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> se dijo por la mañana, por debajo de 1,2-1.19 que estaba la acción vieja, los 0,4 eran caros..ahora, a apoquinar la diferencia esa...jeje
> A ver si antes del 6-D cumplimos ese objetivo de doble techo..



Es evidente que tienen el guano asegurado. 
Están estafando a sus propios clientes.
Verás las risas cuando el resto de bancos haga sus deberes.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es evidente que tienen el guano asegurado.
> Están estafando a sus propios clientes.
> Verás las risas cuando el resto de bancos haga sus deberes.



Los clientes se la pelan....en realidad se importan a si mismo, tienen a algún pollo haciendo AT...que les decía como sacar un buen pellizco..


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es evidente que tienen el guano asegurado.
> *Están estafando a sus propios clientes.*
> Verás las risas cuando el resto de bancos haga sus deberes.



esa frase es tan cierta como triste...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Los clientes se la pelan....en realidad se importan a si mismo, tienen a algún pollo haciendo AT...que les decía como sacar un buen pellizco..



*C*olectivo
*A*fectados
*T*imo
*A*mpliación
*P*opular
*U*sados
(y)
*F*ollados


----------



## juanfer (13 Nov 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> esa frase es tan cierta como triste...



Piensa que estan acabados.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es evidente que tienen el guano asegurado.
> Están estafando a sus propios clientes.
> Verás las risas cuando el resto de bancos haga sus deberes.




bueno Bankia fue primero ..


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *C*olectivo
> *A*fectados
> *T*imo
> *A*mpliación
> ...



No seas injusto, ellos querían que te fuera bien..y a ellos mal. Por qué no le puede ir bien a ambas partes, verdad??


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuidado con la subida actual, he analizado el volumen en los contratos del DAX y creo que es una atrapa gacelas, esta subida la han hecho con poco volumen con lo que en poco tiempo va a volver al guano.



Discrepo con lo del poco volumen de hoy...


----------



## juanfer (13 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Discrepo con lo del poco volumen de hoy...



El volumen de la subida de las 14:30 a 16, en el DAX ha tenido poco volumen comparada en el mes en curso.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Discrepo con lo del poco volumen de hoy...




Mulder ¿mañana continua el rally?


----------



## Mulder (13 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> El volumen de la subida de las 14:30 a 16, en el DAX ha tenido poco volumen comparada en el mes en curso.



Es cierto que hasta el mediodía no ha aparecido un volumen digno de llamarse así, pero al final hoy lo han dejado en una media bastante normal comparado con toda la semana pasada, muy similar a la del día 1 de noviembre.

También es cierto que cuando se sube se concentra menos volumen que cuando se baja, por eso las bajadas son más fuertes y bruscas que las subidas, que son más suaves.


----------



## atman (13 Nov 2012)

Trade against other people not the market - invoost

Por si alguno quiere jugar un poco en lugar de gastarse los lerus...


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bertok,
> los 8500 lo digo más incluso por la envolvente de dilatación de los impulsos (uno el 61,8% con el final del primero) que por incluso el doble suelo que puede interpretarse más arriba (es probable que se vaya + y +..y la crisis se terminé :rolleye::::.



Esa subida va a hacer desaparecer a la mayor manada de gacelas de la historia ::

Joder que escabechina van a hacer.


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> bertoooook, mire la supertroleada del pop...
> 
> :: x3093208472304



Quitando el derecho, el precio máximo al que debe cotizar es 0,29.

Todos los bancos van a sufrir ampliaciones similares.

A los que nos leen, no olvidéis comprar :::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2012)

Esta semana es de vencimientos,¿no?


----------



## TenienteDan (13 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esta semana es de vencimientos,¿no?



Si, el viernes es terminal por partida doble. Día perfecto para que Pandoro venga con su mandoble.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2012)

Al euro-dolar le veo ganas de peponeo...pero de largo plazo


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Nov 2012)

menuda vela pandoril usana, ahora sólo queda que se de la vuelta .... mejor ni pensarlo


----------



## paulistano (13 Nov 2012)

Ya están tirando el SP:8:


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> menuda vela pandoril usana, ahora sólo queda que se de la vuelta .... mejor ni pensarlo



Con el culibex están jugando de mala manera.

Ahora mismo apuesto a largo agresivos.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2012)

Estamos en zona de puteo

Compren/Vendan boletos del lado ganador y esperen


----------



## paulistano (13 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Con el culibex están jugando de mala manera.
> 
> Ahora mismo apuesto a largo agresivos.



Joder, ya está todo el HVEI alcista::

Veréis::


----------



## sr.anus (13 Nov 2012)

Jure no volver a entrar a este mercado de trileros, pero estoy dentro con mapfre y repsol, y ya me arrepiento. A ver si viene pepon y saco para las pipas del fin de semana


----------



## paulistano (13 Nov 2012)

faragon dijo:


> No veo por qué tiene que subir a 8.500 y no bajar a 4.000 (lo que me dice el sentido común, a poco que haya cierta correlación con la economía real a medio-largo plazo), y más que el IBEX aguante si los EE.UU. tiran para abajo sus mercados. ¿Alguien podría explicarlo de manera sencilla?



Yo me quedo con lo que dijo Janus de que el Ibex es una hoja de papel dentro del remolino....irá donde el viento más fuerte (USA) la lleve:S


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Nov 2012)

que pasó con AMD ::
edit2: Esto pasó ....

Exclusive: Advanced Micro hires bank to explore options - sources | Reuters

edit: Que suspense! 
Miedo me da que sea una petada de cortos para bajar solitos... :cook:


----------



## paulistano (13 Nov 2012)

de momento los futuros ibex por el barranquillo


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2012)

Qué hacer con la ampliación de Popular


Antes de nada vamos a recordar lo que era el Popular hace unos años y lo que es hoy en día. En 2011, el Banco Popular era el tercer banco más solvente de España. En 2012 necesitaba capital para cumplir con los requisitos de solvencia, ni más ni menos que 2.500 millones (equivalente al 72% de su capitalización en el momento del anuncio).


Han pasado algo más de 3 años desde la ampliación de capital de Popular a 7 euros (por 500 millones de euros) a la actual a 0,4 euros, ¡40 céntimos!, y por 2.500 millones. Desde luego, si usted ha sido un fiel accionista del banco desde esa ampliación de capital a 7 euros, pasando por bonista en convertibles que pierden mas de un 85%, y le sumamos la actual… Si usted forma parte de ese 47% de accionistas minoritarios, propietarios del banco, con pérdidas de millones de euros, debería hace tiempo haber despedido a todo el equipo directivo como primera medida, recuerden que ustedes son los dueños del banco. Y ante esta nueva petición de capital, desesperada y obligada, deberían pedir responsabilidades a los auditores y gestores, que les expliquen cómo un banco ha pasado de 7 euros a 0,4 en tan sólo 4 años.

Lo peor de todo es que, pese a este precio (40 céntimos) el banco ha puesto en marcha a toda su red de oficinas, una inversión en publicidad en todos los diarios nacionales millonaria, planes de fidelización vinculados a depósitos al 8% por suscribir la misma... un sobreesfuerzo que se justifica por la falta de interés de los institucionales por esta ampliación, pese al descuento que se aplica sobre la misma. Y cuando los inversores institucionales no quieren algo mi recomendación, y ejemplos tenemos, es que salvo de forma especulativa no se crean nada y se mantengan al margen. Recuerden qué pasó en las OPV de Banca Cívica o Bankia, donde se repitió la situación actual del Popular: institucionales al margen de la misma y colocación masiva entre los clientes de dichas entidades. El resultado, pérdidas millonarias para los que creyeron los discursos de sus presidentes. Recuerden que hablaban de descuentos del 50-60% sobre libros… más que libros eran novelas de ciencia ficción.

Actuales accionistas del Popular

Y entrando en materia, existen dos tipos de posibles interesados en esta ampliación. Por un lado, los actuales accionistas del Popular y, por el otro, los que se plantean acudir a la ampliación sin ser accionistas previos.

El futuro del Popular es incierto para los actuales accionistas. Sin cobro de dividendo y con altas posibilidades de que acabe fusionado con otra entidad y se repita el caso Banca Cíivica-CaixaBank, las opciones son pocas. Fe ciega y grandes dosis de paciencia. No ampliaría el número de acciones con el propósito de bajar la media de sus títulos. Lo que sí le recomendaría hacer es unirse en un NEM (Núcleo Estable de accionistas Minoritarios) y pedir la dimisión de sus gestores y consejo de Administración, e investigación interna de por qué un banco en 4 años ha perdido un 85% de su valor. Por lo tanto, mi recomendación es no ir a la misma, vendiendo el primer día de cotización los derechos y aceptar el error de inversión.

Una opción especulativa para los actuales accionistas es aplicar una sencilla operación con mínimo riesgo: vender sus acciones y usar derechos para adquirir el mismo número de acciones. Es lo que hacen algunos broker, arbitraje de acciones. Buscan, al menos, bajar el precio de las mismas en un 4-5%. En este caso, si tenemos plusvalías en 2012 podremos compensarlas con las pérdidas generadas por la venta de las mismas.

Potenciales inversores en Popular

Si es usted un posible inversor y busca qué hacer, o se pregunta si es buena inversión, lea la primera parte del articulo. Es una ampliación que los profesionales, los inversores institucionales no quieren. En el corto plazo, y a nivel técnico, olvídense de tratar de analizar su gráfico, es bajista en cualquier timing.

Para los especuladores, podemos entrar los últimos días si el derecho tiende a cero, comprar acciones a 0,4 euros y tratar de venderlas antes de la salida de nuevo papel con plusvalías. A medio plazo, insisto, Popular tiene todas las papeletas para acabar fusionada con otra entidad, y que se repita el caso Banca Cívica. 

En resumen, ni me parece atractivo aumentar el número de acciones si ya soy accionista, ni ir a la ampliación si no lo soy, salvo por operación especulativa de corto plazo con stop y asumiendo riesgos limitados.


Prohibido los cortos

Angel Ron, la CNMV , el Banco de España y los auditores han vuelto a demostrar lo fácil que es, en cuatro años, llevar a miles de clientes y accionistas a perder hasta un 80% del capital por confiar en los famosos test, auditorias y resultados de una entidad que, como otras, ha demostrado su falta de ética y credibilidad. Por lo tanto, me es indiferente a cuánto cotice el Popular en veinte años, o en uno. Han demostrado ser pésimos gestores y, hasta que no demuestren lo contrario, para mí su acción solo sirve para una cosa: “especular”. Y que den gracias a la CNMV y a su nueva presidenta, que ha seguido prohibiendo cortos a particulares. Los colocadores de la ampliación , con Santander a la cabeza, que “responde” por 500 millones y cobrará entre un 2-5% a la entidad de Ron por el éxito de colocación de la misma, también sacará tajada. Los institucionales e inversores extranjeros parece que no llegaran a suscribir mucho más del 35% de la misma. El resto, a colocarla entre incautos, perdón, clientes de el banco. Y no olviden, esa frase que se hizo famosa en las oficinas de Bankia: “Oiga, esto sólo se lo ofrecemos a clientes preferentes del banco…“, y no lo digo presuntamente, a mí me lo dijeron directamente en una sucursal de Caja Madrid, posteriormente Bankia y ahora Bankia FROP, gran inversión en creativos .

La decisión final es suya, mi trabajo es decir qué pienso, que haría y que haré. Mi objetivo es dar un punto de vista y creo que he sido bastante claro. Tomar decisiones es mi trabajo y, en este caso, está tomada. Si España fuera un país como el resto, donde las posiciones cortas son un derecho y parte del juego, desde el día que se anunció esta ampliación hasta el último día de cotización de la misma, yo habría sido de los que estarían cortos en Popular, esperando a cerrar mi posición en unos días, con pingües beneficios. Por desgracia, ese trade sólo ha estado en manos de institucionales. Gracias Elvira, el lunes día 12 volviste a despejar cualquier duda, una subida del 5% de la acción y artículos en todo medio afín donde el titular era algo así “el mercado aprueba la ampliación de capital del Popular”. Aun así, creo que hará falta más que una prohibición de cortos para que esta ampliación se coloque entre minoristas y no sean los institucionales, los que finalmente y tras embolsarse un jugoso 2-3% suscriban lo que no consigan colocar a 0,4 euros.

Carlos Ladero Galván
Analista de InversionesInteligentes.es y Wallwood, ltd.


----------



## Claca (13 Nov 2012)

villares dijo:


> Pregunta para los ATeros,
> 
> Cuando dan ustedes por roto un soporte o una resistencia?
> 
> ...



Creo que este post es más importante de lo que parece, así que lo cito y lo reservo para comentarlo próximamente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Nov 2012)

Bertok, resumen:

[YOUTUBE]fq65OcyOv0Y[/YOUTUBE]

Por cierto...vaya fake de momento AMD....vuelta 2$ en after-hours


----------



## nombre (13 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> Trade against other people not the market - invoost
> 
> Por si alguno quiere jugar un poco en lugar de gastarse los lerus...



:XX:


nos debemos leer el pensamiento unos a otros, hoy he empezado con la medalla bronce y si no fuera por meterme a bombero en eon, iba clasificado 


Si alguien se anima que lo diga y nos hechamos unos piques por los 10.000 leuros reales y hacemos chupipandi :


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2012)

Ay que me da un LOL!!

*Han pasado algo más de 3 años desde la ampliación de capital de Popular a 7 euros (por 500 millones de euros) a la actual a 0,4 euros, ¡40 céntimos!, y por 2.500 millones.*


----------



## villares (13 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Creo que este post es más importante de lo que parece, así que lo cito y lo reservo para comentarlo próximamente.



No sabe como se lo agradezco, Sr Claca. 
Le considero uno de los personajes mas interesantes de este foro, tanto por la claridad de sus analisis, como por su ratio de aciertos.

Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ay que me da un LOL!!
> 
> *Han pasado algo más de 3 años desde la ampliación de capital de Popular a 7 euros (por 500 millones de euros) a la actual a 0,4 euros, ¡40 céntimos!, y por 2.500 millones.*



En bolsa lo mas importante es saber no perder. Hay manos que es mejor no jugar y esta era una de ellas


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En bolsa lo mas importante es saber no perder. Hay manos que es mejor no jugar y esta era una de ellas



Mejor saber donde no meter ni un puto duro...

Este señor con su mofletes tan lozanos es el que está al frente del banco dando lecciones de economía de salón por varias editoriales desde hace unos días.







No parece que pase hambre,no.

Que pase a la Hall of Fame del foro.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mejor saber donde no meter ni un puto duro...
> 
> Este señor con su mofletes tan lozanos es el que está al frente del banco dando lecciones de economía de salón por varias editoriales desde hace unos días.
> 
> ...



saben lo que hacen, comprarán al mismo precio que yo...bueno, mejor dicho, algo más barato..:rolleye:
No me gusta hablar del físico de nadie, pero este hombre no tiene cutis de stress..larga vida profesional!! (mejor que siga haciendo no se sabe qué a que lo prejubilen con 17 millones como al que tenía al lado el fin de semana..).


----------



## bertok (14 Nov 2012)

Guanos días

Goldman Sachs, Citi, Credit Suisse y Nomura se borran a última hora de la ampliación de Popular - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Guanos días
> 
> Goldman Sachs, Citi, Credit Suisse y Nomura se borran a última hora de la ampliación de Popular - elConfidencial.com



[YOUTUBE]897jlnmTYqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juanfer (14 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Guanos días
> 
> Goldman Sachs, Citi, Credit Suisse y Nomura se borran a última hora de la ampliación de Popular - elConfidencial.com



En la subasta esta ahora el POP a 0,55.


----------



## mataresfacil (14 Nov 2012)

El popular puede ser el 1º de los bancos que quiebre y el estado deje quebrar de verdad. El popular no es Bankia, Bankia es casta, el popular carne de cañon,. mas claro no se puede decir.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2012)

LoL -46%..... ¿y no paran la cotización? ¿o es por que comienzan a cotizar los derechos y tal?

edit: el cuidador está de huelga.... ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2012)

¿suspendida de cotización Amadeus?

Sip

La CNMV suspende la cotización de Amadeus

_ Esta decisión del supervisor tuvo lugar minutos antes de la apertura, por lo que no llegó a iniciar la negociación, y se produjo después de que Lufthansa y Air France, a través de Société Générale, hayan iniciado, por medio de HSBC Bank, una colocación privada entre inversores cualificados del 5,28% del capital social de Amadeu_


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2012)

A los buenos días!



mataresfacil dijo:


> El popular puede ser el 1º de los bancos que quiebre y el estado deje quebrar de verdad. El popular no es Bankia, Bankia es casta, el popular carne de cañon,. mas claro no se puede decir.



Ya hay uno quebrado: el banco de Valencia


----------



## Lechu (14 Nov 2012)

Buenos dias




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿suspendida de cotización Amadeus?




08:47 CNMV suspende Amadeus por colocación privada
La comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) ha suspendido de forma cautelar hasta las 10:00 horas la cotización de Amadeus, "por concurrir circunstancias que pudieran perturbar el normal desarrollo de las operaciones sobre el valor". Al cierre de la sesión precedente, los títulos de Amadeus, que en lo que va de año acumula una subida del 58,30 %, se cambiaban a 19,35 euros. Ayer se supo que Lufthansa y Société Générale han iniciado una colocación privada entre inversores cualificados de un paquete de hasta 23,6 millones de acciones de Amadeus entre ambas, representativas del 5,28 % de su capital social. Al cierre de la sesión precedente, los títulos de Amadeus, que en lo que va de año acumula una subida del 58,30 %, se cambiaban a 19,35 euros y Société Générale han iniciado una colocación privada entre inversores cualificados de un paquete de hasta 23,6 millones de acciones de Amadeus entre ambas, representativas del 5,28 % de su capital social.

Al minuto, informacion bursatil, economica y finaciera de ultima hora en Invertia


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2012)

Parece que hoy nos van a poner Pandoro Returns, de riguroso estreno en sus principales pantallas


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Nov 2012)

La CNMV avisa al inversor de la “complejidad” de la ampliación del Popular


----------



## paulistano (14 Nov 2012)

Que duros son los 7.700ienso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Nov 2012)

hasta cuanto puede subir?


----------



## paulistano (14 Nov 2012)

A mi mulder me ha acojonado


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> A mi mulder me ha acojonado



Pues hoy no lo tengo tan claro como ayer, la verdad, no se están esforzando mucho por tirarlo y el volumen hoy es mediocre.


----------



## paulistano (14 Nov 2012)

Vaya....es que entre ayer en san a 5,52......me queman las plusvis ;-)


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Nov 2012)

desde luego mas de un viejete hoy va a tener la patata "alterada", no es el POP el banco del opus? pues hoy estan poniendo las 4 mejillas .....

el ibex esta alcista hasta q empiece el chow en america


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Nov 2012)

No me fio de la subida...


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No me fio de la subida...



no vamos a pasar del 7800 a menos q pasen cosas en otros sitios :cook:

ahora nos meteran una o dos horas de latigazos y a la hora de comer sabremos q deciden los adultos


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Nov 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> La CNMV avisa al inversor de la “complejidad” de la ampliación del Popular



.
ES que la gente va haciendo callo, y los timos cada vez se los tienen que currar más. 

No debe quedar nadie en el país que se haya librado de los sellos, los pisitos, las preferentes, los convertibles, los pagarés, las bankias, las populares ...


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Nov 2012)

Ahora bien ; esto ya lo he visto otra veces.

Poco volumen, "esto no va a subir más", ...y las alzas son goteos constantes hasta que los cortos te los han machacado.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Nov 2012)

Esas tr, que sigannnnn.


----------



## paulistano (14 Nov 2012)

Pero bueno, salgo un momento y cortáis a pepón las alas!!!

He salido al banco, bankinter...preguntando por una IPF.

La que se contrata a través de la aplicación tablet o smartphone. 4% a seis meses. Lo más seguro es que la contrate. Dudo entre esa e ibanesto. 4% también.


Me ha ofrecido también un producto que el 90% del capital lo meten al 5% a un año y el otro 10% referenciado al BBVA....si BBVA sube 100% da cupón del 6% el primer año, sino se espera al segundo año y entonces da un 12%....ahí ya le he interrumpido y le he dicho que eso no me interesaba.

En fin....sigamos con esto...8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Nov 2012)

Fuera de tr. A ver si bajan un poco y vuelvo a entrar.
dentro etf inver


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero bueno, salgo un momento y cortáis a pepón las alas!!!
> 
> He salido al banco, bankinter...preguntando por una IPF.
> 
> ...



eso te lo han ofrecido por ser un cliente "preferente" :XX:


----------



## paulistano (14 Nov 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> eso te lo han ofrecido por ser un cliente "preferente" :XX:



Qué va, a los preferentes les ofrecen pagarés

El otro día me los ofrecieron en el Santander..."Tienen menos riesgo que los bonos del reino de España", "mi padre tiene estos pagarés" :Aplauso:


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Qué va, a los preferentes les ofrecen pagarés
> 
> El otro día me los ofrecieron en el Santander..."Tienen menos riesgo que los bonos del reino de España", "mi padre tiene estos pagarés" :Aplauso:



si, eso ahora todos dicen "no somos el POP" :: luego dicen de los timadores......llevan los bancos unos años q ni nueva rumasa y el gil juntos :XX:


----------



## tarrito (14 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Qué va, a los preferentes les ofrecen pagarés
> 
> El otro día me los ofrecieron en el Santander..."Tienen menos riesgo que los bonos del reino de España", "mi padre tiene estos pagarés" :Aplauso:



seguro que el BANQUERO es adoptado y su padre le maltrataba, es fácil de entender


----------



## tonuel (14 Nov 2012)

Muy mal señorehs... no me pierdan la fe... :no:


el camino del Ibex es inescrutable... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## tarrito (14 Nov 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Muy mal señorehs... no me pierdan la fe... :no:
> 
> 
> el camino del Ibex es inescrutable... 8:
> ...



oijaaa!!

que ayer no certificó al POP ... se van perdiendo las buenas costumbres ::

:X


----------



## tonuel (14 Nov 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> oijaaa!!
> 
> que ayer no certificó al POP ... se van perdiendo las buenas costumbres ::
> 
> :X




cuando encuentre un certified del 97% lo imprimo...


----------



## darwinn (14 Nov 2012)

Quien habló ayer de TRE, qué razón llevaba +4%


----------



## carloszorro (14 Nov 2012)

Esto es lo que les están haciendo a los accionistas del Popular hoy. :S


Spoiler



Ya ha empezado la "operación Popular". El susto de los accionistas que no hayan estado siguiendo la actualidad del valor puede haber sido mayúsculo esta mañana, cuando en lugar de acciones a 1,0250 euros (el precio al que concluyeron ayer la sesión), se han encontrado títulos valorados a 0,557 euros. Pero pueden estar tranquilos, no han perdido nada nada de dinero.
Simplemente, comienzan a cotizar por separado los derechos de las acciones. Tienen ahora dos activos en su cuenta de valores: una acción (a 0,557 euros) y un derecho (0,463 euros). La suma de ambos da como resultado el precio de cierre de ayer de la acción de Popular.
Cada derecho permite comprar tres acciones en la ampliación de capital a 0,401 euros.Ahora y hasta el próximo día 28 de noviembre, los accionistas podrán hacer tres cosas con sus derechos: venderlos, suscribir las acciones nuevas o vender una parte de los derechos y suscribir con el resto títulos nuevos. El día 28, los derechos dejarán de cotizar.



:cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Esto es lo que les están haciendo a los accionistas del Popular hoy. :S
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Más bien es esto 







¿cuanta pastuki tienen que soltar los accionistas si quieren comprar esas superacciones a 0.4€?


----------



## paulistano (14 Nov 2012)

Vendidas SAN...10cnt de beneficio por acción.

Ahora ya pueden ponerse largos8:


----------



## carloszorro (14 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Más bien es esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que otra tanta como tienen invertida.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Creo que otra tanta como tienen invertida.



_mother of the beauty love_..... :ouch:


----------



## juanfer (14 Nov 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Esto es lo que les están haciendo a los accionistas del Popular hoy. :S
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Vamos que les saldrá hasta rentable la inversión.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (14 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Vamos que les saldrá hasta rentable la inversión.



No es que esté metido pero me asalta la curiosidad: el que se venda los derechos, ¿cómo los tiene que contar fiscalmente? ¿Son dividendos?


----------



## bertok (14 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> _mother of the beauty love_..... :ouch:



Sobre la inversión inicial, no recuperarán nunca el 100% de la inversión.

Les toca joderse y piramidar para salvar los trastos.

Qué diver con +8.000 millones de acciones y si llegara a 2 aurelios sería capitalizar +16.000 millones de aurelios (la semana pasada capitalizaba menos de 2.500 millones de aurelios).

Se ha hablado poco de ello pero la ruina de los inversores de POP no tiene STOP.

Al resto de bankitos les ocurrirá lo mismo.


----------



## vermer (14 Nov 2012)

Para los que seguís a AMD. Aunque la noticia es de Reuters.

AMD se interesa en cambiar de rumbo


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Nov 2012)

Buff, que mal está. Terminarán comprándola...

Una bomba que ha soltado Reuters y que por ahora no tiene respuesta oficial. AMD estaría interesada en cambiar de rumbo, para lo cual ha contratado los servicios de JPMorgan Chase & Co especializada en desarrollo e investigación financiera.

*El artículo de Reuters indica razones financieras para hablar incluso de una venta de la empresa afincada en California a una segunda gran empresa, si bien no es la primera opción. También barajan alianzas con otras compañías o incluso la venta de patentes que tan de moda está en los últimos años.*


----------



## juanfer (14 Nov 2012)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> No es que esté metido pero me asalta la curiosidad: el que se venda los derechos, ¿cómo los tiene que contar fiscalmente? ¿Son dividendos?



La venta de derechos es una ganancia patrimonial, a descontar de las futuras perdidas que vas a tener. 

Los dividendos solo se aplican si tienes en propiedad las acciones mas de 2 meses las acciones y hasta un maximo de 1500.


----------



## bertok (14 Nov 2012)

*Banco Popular, crónica de una muerte anunciada
*
La enorme ampliación de capital del Banco Popular es uno de los últimos episodios del extraordinariamente largo –cual culebrón venezolano- proceso de restructuración del sistema financiero español, que tanto ha pesado en la credibilidad –y solvencia- del conjunto el país y que, a la vista de los hechos, no está exento de riesgos. De su éxito depende que un banco de enorme tradición e historia acabe finalmente pseudo-nacionalizado -o no- y que el proceso en su conjunto recupere parte de la credibilidad perdida (a pulso).

¿Cuánto hay que pagar por un banco local español que en el año 2014 va a ganar en torno a 1.000 millones de euros, con ROTE del 10%, con márgenes algo mejores que el sector y ya provisionado en ese año el quasi apocalipsis que presuponía el escenario más pesimista de Oliver Wyman?

Pues para responder a esta pregunta hay que tener claras una serie de cosas:

- ¿Son fiables las estimaciones 2014 de la pregunta anterior? Son bastante más conservadoras que las que ha presentado la compañía y parece que un escenario normal se deberían alcanzar. A día de hoy, las dudas son muchas –techo de mora, coste del funding, ... Pero si parecen números razonables si el banco continúa existiendo en el 2014.

- Con respecto a número de acciones, las cosas no están tan claras. A las acciones en circulación hay que sumar las de la ampliación y las que venga de la conversión de instrumentos híbridos de Popular y Pastor. Por lo que son algunas más que las que reconoce la compañía.

- En la coctelera hay que meter visión del conjunto del sistema financiero español y como deberían cotizar las medidas adoptadas hasta ahora –recapitalización, banco malo, consolidación,...-. En este punto, personalmente soy más constructivo que la media. Entiendo que estamos en los últimos coletazos del proceso y que el sacar a los conductores borrachos de la carretera va a redundar a largo plazo en beneficio del conjunto del sistema y de los (pocos) bancos que queden. Si Popular es uno de ellos, creo que este punto en algún momento cotizará de forma positiva.

- Y por último pero para nada menos importante, es como valoramos la continuidad del management. No tiene pase que al frente del banco continúen los que han llevado al banco a la situación actual. Los que en los últimos coletazos de la burbuja inmobiliaria pisaron el acelerador a fondo en crédito promotor. Los que han estado en completo denial y mantuvieron hasta el último día un plan de negocio pueril sobre la forma en la que iban a cubrir las de todos conocidos necesidades de capital del banco y que les ha llevado a acudir los mercados de la forma (forzada) en la que están acudiendo. Y los que hace algo más de un año, pocos meses antes de un previsible cambio de gobierno que presumiblemente conllevaría una nueva reforma financiera, hicieron una compra que no tenía ni pies ni cabeza. No parece que sea lo ideal mantener al pirómano al frente del equipo de bomberos y este aspecto es el más difícil de meter en la ecuación.

Importa destacar varios aspectos que no son en absoluto baladís a la hora de valorar todo este proceso. Por un lado, el hecho de que los accionistas de referencia no vayan acudir al 100% a la ampliación. No sólo por lo que presupone, sino por la cantidad de derechos que van a salir al mercado. A la vista de los acontecimientos, en este caso el hecho de haber contado con una base de accionistas estable no ha redundado en un mejor gobierno corporativo, todo lo contrario. 

Por otro lado, el que un tramo importante de la colocación vaya a ir al cliente retail no es sino otro malísimo síntoma. No porque dude de la capacidad de colocación de la red del Banco Popular, sino por el menoscabo que supone para la franquicia el seguir exprimiendo a su base de clientes.

Así las cosas, no es descartable que el papelón de derechos que van a inundar el mercado (core más minoritarios trasquilados) lleve la cotización de la acción cerca del precio de aseguramiento con lo que eso supone.

Por lo tanto, lo más probable es que tengamos la oportunidad de invertir en una buena franquicia –pero peor de lo que era por los jirones que se están dejando en la gatera-, en un sector restructurado, a una valoración bastante ajustada por lo forzado de la colocación, con el management responsable de esta situación todavía al frente y con riesgo de que se lo queden los bancos aseguradores.

En fin, nadie dijo que esto fuera fácil.


----------



## paulistano (14 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Vendidas SAN...10cnt de beneficio por acción.
> 
> Ahora ya pueden ponerse largos8:



Dicho estaba....es vender servidor y chupinazo:vomito:

Qué malo es el miedo para operar:cook:


----------



## tonuel (14 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Dicho estaba....es vender servidor y chupinazo:vomito:
> 
> Qué malo es el miedo para operar:cook:





cuélguese el cartelón de gacela y salga a dar una vuelta... 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Nov 2012)

*Preparen Peponians!!!*

¿Qué pasa? Rehn hablará sobre España esta tarde (actualizado)
*El mercado descuenta que es el anuncio de petición de rescate*. Rehn hará una declaración sobre España a las 16h15 y el mercado ha saltado al alza como loco influenciado por los rumores de petición de rescate inminente que llevamos dos días oyendo.


----------



## paulistano (14 Nov 2012)

Y no deberia hablar primero Mariano?


----------



## J-Z (14 Nov 2012)

Bien, ABG acercándose a 1,70.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Y no deberia hablar primero Mariano?



¿quién manda aquí? , 
::


----------



## diosmercado (14 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Y no deberia hablar primero Mariano?



Si no quieren la pasta (rescate) no van a salir. Por otra parte si no sale el gobierno hablando se puede decir que no hay rescate (oficial ante la prensa claro).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Nov 2012)

Chicos, ese doble impulso de fibos cortos lleva la cotización a los 0,40-0,41..casualidades??? y el doble techo activado a 0,30.. éste es el tramo en el que debemos comprar y luego vender en diciembre.. (lo voy a calcular en un próximo post) primeros de enero. De todas formas, queda aún otra ampliación para la primavera, si se llama Popular...(apuesten el nombre, pero...por algún motivo de tipo "fundamental" se podrá comprar Santander por debajo de 3 € el próximo año..el técnico ya lo sabemos).


----------



## gamba (14 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *Preparen Peponians!!!*
> 
> ¿Qué pasa? Rehn hablará sobre España esta tarde (actualizado)
> *El mercado descuenta que es el anuncio de petición de rescate*. Rehn hará una declaración sobre España a las 16h15 y el mercado ha saltado al alza como loco influenciado por los rumores de petición de rescate inminente que llevamos dos días oyendo.



Suena muy raro que anuncien el rescate desde Bruselas, mas probable seria que anuncie una extension del plazo para controlar el deficit


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Nov 2012)

yo creo que no es el rescate, basicamente porque no van a pedir.

Dirá algo del recorte de fondos, e igual algo de liquidar mas rapidamente


----------



## J-Z (14 Nov 2012)

El rescate es que no hace falta este año, ya han acabado los vencimientos de deuda.


----------



## paulistano (14 Nov 2012)

Que hija de su madre como sube....

En fin....comentaba qe es Mariano el que debe anunciar esto más que nada por n tema protocolario. Ya sabemos que manda Alemania....pero hay cosas que no pueden ser.

Vamos guanooooo


----------



## villares (14 Nov 2012)

No os enterais. Mariano esta de huelga, por eso no puede dar ruedas de prensa.

ps - lleva asi desde las ultimas elecciones


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Nov 2012)

Acabo de hablar con mi agente del Popular por una comisión que me cargaron ayer de una tarjeta que di de baja en enero (sin comentarios). La chica es bastante profesional, está de muy buen ver y además casada, la perfección, pero no nos desviemos del tema que aún no estamos a viernes :no:

R: blabla comisión.
A: Sí, es cierto, te la retrocedo.
R: ¿Qué depósitos tenéis ahora?
A: 4% a 6 meses y 2,25% a un año (esto lo comentamos en otro mensaje, pero he visto ya a varias entidades que dan menos intereses a 1 año o más que a corto, supongo que están descontando entrada de pasta fresca/rescate)...... 
A(Pregunta del millón esperada): ¿No estás interesado en acciones del banco?
R: Al precio de la emisión no me parecen atractivas.
A: Están muy baratas, no pueden bajar más ::
R: ¿Estás segura? He visto el gráfico y no tiene buena pinta 
A: No, no... están muy baratas. Yo he comprado para bajar el precio, tengo acciones a 9 euros ::
R: (inside voice: OMG! PWNED!) Piramidando eh?  No me parece una buena opción.
A: Blablabla.... no pueden bajar más.
R: ¿No querrás jugarte nada? Me acuesto contigo cuando quieras
A: eh???
R: Qué me juego contigo lo que quieras.
A: ah! No, no.... jejeje no me apuesto nada.
R: Ok, más adelante dependiendo del precio ya veré si está el valor para entrar o no.
A: De acuerdo.
blablabla


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Nov 2012)

seguro que si le pagas las minusvalias por el polvo, aceptaría......
por cierto prefiero a Kahl Drogo haciendo de Conan.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Acabo de hablar con mi agente del Popular por una comisión que me cargaron ayer de una tarjeta que di de baja en enero (sin comentarios). La chica es bastante profesional, está de muy buen ver y además casada, la perfección, pero no nos desviemos del tema que aún no estamos a viernes :no:
> 
> R: blabla comisión.
> A: Sí, es cierto, te la retrocedo.
> ...



No os cebeis, dejadles con la ilusión, han comprado una ganga super special one que se la han ofrecido a ellos pq ellos lo valen...


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> seguro que si le pagas las minusvalias por el polvo, aceptaría......
> por cierto prefiero a Kahl Drogo haciendo de Conan.



También vi la peli anoche en la Secta.

Tenía un papel con algo más de diálogo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> seguro que si le pagas las minusvalias por el polvo, aceptaría......
> por cierto prefiero a Kahl Drogo haciendo de Conan.



Donde se pongan los Conans originales de Robert E. Howard, que se quiten comics y películas varias....



> Conan alargó el brazo al otro lado de la mesa con la rapidez de un rayo, y sus dedos aferraron el antebrazo de Olgerd. Se oyó un crujido de huesos rotos, y la escena se congeló durante unos instantes cargados de tensión: los hombres se encontraban cara a cara, inmóviles como estatuas. La frente del kozako se cubrió de sudor, y Conan se echó a reír, sin aflojar la presión sobre el brazo roto.
> 
> De "Nacerá una bruja".
> Robert E Howard - 03 - Conan el Pirata


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Nov 2012)

Jo con las caralibro

Facebook Inc: NASDAQ:FB quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Nov 2012)

1,2-1,3 será el rebote de navidades, pienso.


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Nov 2012)

pues yo me quedo con rachel nichols..... pandoro os ha visitado mucho ultimamente....


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Acabo de hablar con mi agente del Popular por una comisión que me cargaron ayer de una tarjeta que di de baja en enero (sin comentarios). La chica es bastante profesional, está de muy buen ver *y además casada*, la perfección, pero no nos desviemos del tema que aún no estamos a viernes :no:



FAIL!


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Nov 2012)

Usted es de otra escuela Doctor. ¿Quiere que le explique la diferencia entre tener la leche y aguantar la vaca? :rolleye:









Mulder dijo:


> FAIL!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2012)

Provided by Mr. Pepitoria:

Sigue en directo la comparecencia de Rehn

Let's go Olli!!!!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (14 Nov 2012)

a las tardes!

ready para que hable el amigo oliver.

¿patadon palante?


----------



## paulistano (14 Nov 2012)

Yo no aprecio ningún fail....Revenant se refiere a que es perfecto que esté casada...así no le pedirá matrimonio ella a él ni le dará el cognazo....una canita al aire y a cuidar del marido y los niños::


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo no aprecio ningún fail....Revenant se refiere a que es perfecto que esté casada...así no le pedirá matrimonio ella a él ni le dará el cognazo....una canita al aire y a cuidar del marido y los niños::


----------



## Seren (14 Nov 2012)

1370 de SP peligroooooo, éste ibex que no aprende y ya se quería escapar:no:


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Nov 2012)

A Carpatos le pican sus largos...

_Rehn 
Ni ha aparecido aún, lo normal en la desUE todo tarde..._


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2012)

Hablemos de e-on.

Está a precios del 1996......

¿que carajo le pasa?



Pepitoria dijo:


> A Carpatos le pican sus largos...
> 
> _Rehn
> Ni ha aparecido aún, lo normal en la desUE todo tarde..._



Está llamando al vago de mariguano para decirle que abra su e-mail. Que en él le cuenta que _das Geld ist weg_, y _wir sehen uns später Lucaaaaaar!_


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Nov 2012)

Vela escombro al canto


----------



## Mulder (14 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo no aprecio ningún fail....Revenant se refiere a que es perfecto que esté casada...así no le pedirá matrimonio ella a él ni le dará el cognazo....una canita al aire y a cuidar del marido y los niños::



Pero si la intención es acostarse con ella y ella ya 'recibe' todas las noches ¿qué incentivo va a tener ella para acostarse con r3v3nant?

Si, yo soy de escuela antigua, en mis tiempos cuando te querías tirar a una la invitabas a cenar, luego al lio y finalmente: ¡fuera de mi casa! ¿es que piensas quedarte aquí todo el santo día? 

Y a nadie se le ocurría contraer matrimonio ni nada parecido por ello....


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Nov 2012)

Ahora ha cambiado el tema, tambien ¡es fuera de mi casa!, pero de la de ella.


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero si la intención es acostarse con ella y ella ya 'recibe' todas las noches ¿qué incentivo va a tener ella para acostarse con r3v3nant?



Comer cada día el mismo plato aburre, en el caso de que se sirva, que hay casas donde después de algunos años ya ni se sirven platos ::

Cuando a estas comensales, famélicas y aburridas las sacas a "un restaurante" son voraces, perdón quería decir: VORACES! No me haga entrar en detalles que acabamos en veteranos :: Y lo mejor es que después la cuenta la paga otro..... vaya, como se parecen las infidelidades y la economía ienso:

:XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Nov 2012)

centremonos que esto tiene que bajarrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rompefamilias! :8: :8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Rompefamilias! :8: :8:



Outsourcing de servicios o interim management, es más elegante 

Por cierto, hay esposas y esposos infieles :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Outsourcing de servicios o interim management, es más elegante
> 
> Por cierto, hay esposas y esposos infieles :no:



Su polivalencia me asombra! ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2012)

Bueno yo sigo con lo mio.

Establezcamos una cordial conversación, si les place, sobre esta gráfica.







Las más puteadas desde 2009, las alemanas y francesas. Las más mejores, italianas portuguesas y españolas.

¿Meloxplica arguien?


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Nov 2012)

EON tiene un aspecto muy feo.

Mejor ni tocarla.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> EON tiene un aspecto muy feo.
> 
> Mejor ni tocarla.



Ha sido la primera que ha dicho "hoygan, que no vamos a ganar lo que pensábamos que íbamos a ganar..."

¿Y por qué las eléctricas periféricas están mejor?
Mi no entender nada.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Nov 2012)

Juas Juas

Pepe Lui's Scary

_Vamos a olvidarnos de Rehn. Ni el Ibex ni las bolsas europeas están acelerando pérdidas por eso. Lo que están es viendo con mucho miedo como el futuro del s&P 500 está confirmando la media de 200, como siga así toda la sesión a correr, este tipo de cosas se deben confirmar con precio de cierre_


----------



## ponzi (14 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno yo sigo con lo mio.
> 
> Establezcamos una cordial conversación, si les place, sobre esta gráfica.
> 
> ...



Diversificacion energetica y geografica


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Diversificacion energetica y geografica



¿Lo dice con sarcasmo? Es que usted es un talibán iberdrolero y no se si está en serio... o


----------



## paulistano (14 Nov 2012)

-0,54% en subasta según invertia.....a ver cómo lo acaban.

Edito -0,19 ahora


----------



## Nuss (14 Nov 2012)

Estaría bien saber la caja que tiene eOn disponible. A ver si va a salir de compras.

Salu2


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno yo sigo con lo mio.
> 
> Establezcamos una cordial conversación, si les place, sobre esta gráfica.
> 
> ...



quizas tenga relacion con la energia nuclear?¿


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Nov 2012)

a ver que pasa mañana, por hoy todo lo que queda es recibir guantass en colon, pa´lla que vamos.

soy supermiembro....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2012)

Nuss dijo:


> Estaría bien saber la caja que tiene eOn disponible. A ver si va a salir de compras.
> 
> Salu2



Ponziiiiiii!!! 


pipoapipo dijo:


> quizas tenga relacion con la energia nuclear?¿



No tengo ni idea, pero EDF no es que genere poca energía nuclear y también está destrozada.... :|


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponziiiiiii!!!
> 
> 
> No tengo ni idea, pero EDF no es que genere poca energía nuclear y también está destrozada.... :|



por eso digo..... quizas las alemanas y francesas tengan mucha dependencia de lo nuclear

ademas, en los mercados del sur quizas esos valores del sector energetico sean los ultimos reductos de los larguistas mientras q en el norte como estan mejor igual la pasta iba a valores mas de consumo 

ayudante de sherlock holmes modo off


----------



## Janus (14 Nov 2012)

mola mucho la ostia que se ha dado Fomento.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Nov 2012)

Abengoa con diarrea también...está fatal

¿desaparecerá?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Abengoa con diarrea también...está fatal
> 
> ¿desaparecerá?



Empresuza castuza por excelencia en andalucía.

Si mira usted el consejo de administración puede que le suene el hispanizado nombre de un ilustre Catalán de nombre Josep

Abengoa :: Accionistas y Gobierno Corporativo :: Estructura de órganos de gobierno :: Estructura de órganos de gobierno

Ejemplos de CV de miembros del consejo de administración:

D. José Joaquín Abaurre Llorente :Industrial en actividades audiovisuales.::

Dña. María Teresa Benjumea Llorente: *Desarrolló su actividad profesional en el sector de la decoración*; actualmente es ama de casa.

[YOUTUBE]eYByo7KPnwo[/YOUTUBE]


Miren cuantos apellidos Benjumeas o Llorentes ven por ahí

Por mi que se hundan en su propia mierda.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Nov 2012)

_Dña. María Teresa Benjumea Llorente: *Desarrolló su actividad profesional en el sector de la decoración; actualmente es ama de casa*._

Lol

¿poniendo visillos?

Lo bueno de la bolsa es que al final ponen a estas empresas en su sitio.


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Nov 2012)

el cierre gusano no va a ser feo....... lo siguiente.......

ha sido salir el negrito de nuevo y dejar de notarse la QEternity......


----------



## FranR (14 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sr. Atman debería haberse subido a la operación "Perro Loco", recuerdo la hoja de ruta de principios de Octubre en SP
> "SP tiene unos niveles clave en el corto plazo.
> 
> Por abajo que es donde tenemos puesta la vista ahora. 1420-1397-1357
> ...




Toma siyalodeciayoismo 9 November día del señor.  ::

Cumplido tramo... amos a por otro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2012)

¿Donde andará el señol que recoge caracoles...? ienso:

4U Maestro 



Spoiler


----------



## Le Truhan (14 Nov 2012)

Empieza a haber bajadas interesantes en EEUU, mola!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Nov 2012)

Toda la tarde fuera y solo escriben un par de páginas ienso:

Será cuestión de que en Alemania y Francia hay competencia y menores márgenes.
Si aquí nos quejamos de Ibertrola y Endesa les invito a ir a Portugal y contratar la luz con EDP o EDP o EDP o...... ineficiencia en grado máximo solo a la altura del precio. No entiendo como en ese país pueden vivir con el precio de la gasolina, electricidad, coches, etc... con un sueldo medio de 500 euros.

¿Y qué vamos a decir de Enel? ::

Monopolios.




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno yo sigo con lo mio.
> 
> Establezcamos una cordial conversación, si les place, sobre esta gráfica.
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (14 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo con las caralibro
> 
> Facebook Inc: NASDAQ:FB quotes & news - Google Finance



Ni su situación ni sus perspectivas justifican los 10$ por acción.

Que sigan comprando y luego que les han engañado y tal.


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> mola mucho la ostia que se ha dado Fomento.



¿Esta la tenía en radar?

Por cierto, usted que se mueve por los mentideros de la capital del reino. Avise cuando Bankia tire la cotización de Indra e IAG


----------



## bertok (14 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hablemos de e-on.
> 
> Está a precios del 1996......
> 
> ...



Ciclo primario bajista afectado por el cierre de las nucleares.

O se reinventan o está destinada a ser una empresa poco rentable.

Es de esperar que Merkel le sirva en bandeja de plata una gran eléctrica expañola. ::


----------



## bertok (14 Nov 2012)

*Veo al culibex rompiendo al alza hasta por encima de los 8.700*

Con esta operación cerraré el año en el culibex.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Toda la tarde fuera y solo escriben un par de páginas ienso:
> 
> Será cuestión de que en Alemania y Francia hay competencia y menores márgenes.
> Si aquí nos quejamos de Ibertrola y Endesa les invito a ir a Portugal y contratar la luz con EDP o EDP o EDP o...... ineficiencia en grado máximo solo a la altura del precio. No entiendo como en ese país pueden vivir con el precio de la gasolina, electricidad, coches, etc... con un sueldo medio de 500 euros.
> ...



Tiene sentido. Pero me gustaría saber cuanto ha bajado el consumo eléctrico en germalandia y afranchutistan comparado comparado con los países periféricos. Una diferencia a ojo de un 30% me parece muy bestia. No sé. marcarse un largo en E-ON y corto en ENEL no me parecería mala idea....


----------



## tesorero (14 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *Veo al culibex rompiendo al alza hasta por encima de los 8.700*
> 
> Con esta operación cerraré el año en el culibex.



Pero esto qué es? Vaya casa de putas parece la bolsa estos días (con perdón para las señoras putas). Guano, no se si habrá pero cachondeo está habiendo a punta pala.


----------



## FranR (14 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *Veo al culibex rompiendo al alza hasta por encima de los 8.700*
> 
> Con esta operación cerraré el año en el culibex.



ARGGGGGGG

Pues mi hoja de ruta...pabajo primero y luego rally hasta los 8400

Que pongan a la Conchita Velasco...::


----------



## sr.anus (14 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *Veo al culibex rompiendo al alza hasta por encima de los 8.700*
> 
> Con esta operación cerraré el año en el culibex.



Antes del 31 de diciembre? (de este año?)







Ojala me tenga que tragar mi gif


----------



## bertok (14 Nov 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Antes del 31 de diciembre? (de este año?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni idea del tiempo que tardará en llegar ahí.

Tampoco me interesa saberlo, me interesa más saber hacia dónde va el próximo arreón.


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Nov 2012)

Chinazo!!!!!


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> ARGGGGGGG
> 
> Pues mi hoja de ruta...pabajo primero y luego rally hasta los 8400
> 
> Que pongan a la Conchita Velasco...::



hasta donde por abajo?


----------



## FranR (14 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> hasta donde por abajo?




7280-7208 en primer término, el subidón lo espero cerca de diciembre, o primera semana :


----------



## ponzi (14 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponziiiiiii!!!
> 
> 
> No tengo ni idea, pero EDF no es que genere poca energía nuclear y también está destrozada.... :|






Es justamente por eso.La energia nuclear es muy barata a priori pero a posteriori esta siendo muy cara, sobre todo si te piden que cierres tus centrales de forma anticipada, a eso sumale la gestion de sus residuos.




pipoapipo dijo:


> por eso digo..... quizas las alemanas y francesas tengan mucha dependencia de lo nuclear
> 
> ademas, en los mercados del sur quizas esos valores del sector energetico sean los ultimos reductos de los larguistas mientras q en el norte como estan mejor igual la pasta iba a valores mas de consumo
> 
> ayudante de sherlock holmes modo off



Exacto pipoapipo  Edf y eon han dependido demasiado de las nucleares. De hecho llevan varios años buscando nuevas energias principalmente en energia eolica marina.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 7280-7208 en primer término, el subidón lo espero cerca de diciembre, o primera semana :



¿hay espacio para un mini rebote como de una semana a partir de ya?


----------



## Janus (14 Nov 2012)

Sumamente interesante todo:

-Trina desplomándose y las solares en general también. Incluso First está retrocediendo (no mucho) porque se marcó la chulería de enfrentar resistencias sin volumen.
-AMD con un fake claro ayer y hoy enseñando sus bajos, como mandan los cánones de las trampas alcistas.
-Las carboneras perdiendo terreno y habiendo marcado muy claramente cuales son los niveles de escape para un ciclo de subidas que pueden ser importantes. A veces las medias móviles funcionan 
-Las plateras sufriendo mucho a pesar de que la plata trata de mantener el tipo.
-Apple se va a ir a buscar probablemente los 520 y hay dudas de si van a ser capaces de aguantar ese envite.


----------



## ponzi (14 Nov 2012)

Ultimamente no estoy teniendo mucho tiempo libre. Si he dejado algún mensaje sin contestar lo siento estoy a tope.
Como esta de actualidad Popular y Abengoa os quiero enseñar un gráfico representativo de a que nivel puede llegar un contrasplit




Jazztel en la burbuja de las punto.com llego a 200 eu, unos pocos años después se desplomo hasta 0,3, en ese momento se efectuó un contrasplit de 10:1. 
Si os fijáis en el gráfico para que un inversor que comprase a 200 recuperase su inversión, la acción debería subir hasta *1800 eu*. 
Así de salvaje es la bolsa


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Nov 2012)

janus no entiendo muy bien una casa ¿puedo preguntarte?

VIXY no es un etf Short-Term, ¿es inverso al VIX su compartamiento? si es así, sí el Vix cae este tiene que subir o viceversa, ya que refleja el comportamiento "corto" ¿no?


----------



## mataresfacil (15 Nov 2012)

Mñana toca tocata y fuga en rojo mayor, madre mia los usanos la que estan liando. El Obama debe estar supercontento con la bienvenida de los mercados a su nuevo mandato.


----------



## Janus (15 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> janus no entiendo muy bien una casa ¿puedo preguntarte?
> 
> VIXY no es un etf Short-Term, ¿es inverso al VIX su compartamiento? si es así, sí el Vix cae este tiene que subir o viceversa, ya que refleja el comportamiento "corto" ¿no?



Sorry ni idea de ese índice.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)

Yo pienso que un rebote está cerca

La mitad de mis fichas al verde...


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sorry ni idea de ese índice.



me equivoqué 

*ProShares VIX Short-Term Futures*


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)

La Fed podría renovar el estímulo a la economía con la compra de bonos en 2013 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (15 Nov 2012)

Se nota que las empresas españolas como bancos, constructoras, Indras .... están sacando resultados malos en la confianza de que la bolsa no se mueve mucho porque lo que ahora cotiza son las perspectivas de rescate o no. Pero se van a dar de bruces con la realidad porque la prima de riesgo vuelve a presionar sobremanera y como RameroJoy cometa un traspiés .... la bolsa va a tener mucho guano.


----------



## Janus (15 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo pienso que un rebote está cerca
> 
> La mitad de mis fichas al verde...



Yo también pero el punto de vuelva es muy complicado de pillar, mejor no adivinar. El SP lo pueden llevar a 1320 perfectamente.


----------



## vermer (15 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sumamente interesante todo:
> 
> -Trina desplomándose y las solares en general también. Incluso First está retrocediendo (no mucho) porque se marcó la chulería de enfrentar resistencias sin volumen.
> -AMD con un fake claro ayer y hoy enseñando sus bajos, como mandan los cánones de las trampas alcistas.
> ...




Hola Janus. Viendo dos carboneras que sueles mencionar como Alpha NR o de James River , parecen despeñarse los últimos 10 días. ¿Dónde tienen sus resistencias más relevantes? Dan "algo" miedo


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo también pero el punto de vuelva es muy complicado de pillar, mejor no adivinar. El SP lo pueden llevar a 1320 perfectamente.



No creo que tanto, pienso en los 1340.


----------



## Janus (15 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> me equivoqué
> 
> *ProShares VIX Short-Term Futures*



Va al revés del VIX pero cuidado porque tienen un volumen bajo y en ocasiones lo mueven descaradamente. La zona de 18 ha funcionado como soporte y ha dado un dolar fácil de reward.


----------



## Janus (15 Nov 2012)

vermer dijo:


> Hola Janus. Viendo dos carboneras que sueles mencionar como Alpha NR o de James River , parecen despeñarse los últimos 10 días. ¿Dónde tienen sus resistencias más relevantes? Dan "algo" miedo



ANR: No debe perder bajo ningún concepto los 6 dolares. Cuanto más se acerque ahí peor. Ten en cuenta que ha tenido tres máximos consecutivos pero tiene que respetar los mínimos. En suelo potenciales relevantes es lógico que haya movimientos tan brutales. Pero ojo, no debe perder los 6 porque se pondría muy peligroso el chart. De momento, se ha estampanado contra la mm150 y tanto ésta como la de 200 sesiones siguen con pendiente negativa. Ni siquiera la de 50 se ha cruzado con la de 150. Es decir, va a su ritmo y llevará un tiempo montar un enorme suelo.

JR: No debe perder los 2 pero hay posibilidad de trampa bajista algo más abajo. Si pierde ese número y consolidad esa bajada, se pondrá peligroso de cohones. Piensa que está en capitalización de derribo y eso es porque el enterprise value está lleno de deuda. Estos deben tener deuda no senior a mogollón.

Otras a mirar con Patriot para cuando salga de su capítulo 11 y Arch Coal.


----------



## ferro1870 (15 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> ANR: No debe perder bajo ningún concepto los 6 dolares. Cuanto más se acerque ahí peor. Ten en cuenta que ha tenido tres máximos consecutivos pero tiene que respetar los mínimos. En suelo potenciales relevantes es lógico que haya movimientos tan brutales. Pero ojo, no debe perder los 6 porque se pondría muy peligroso el chart. De momento, se ha estampanado contra la mm150 y tanto ésta como la de 200 sesiones siguen con pendiente negativa. Ni siquiera la de 50 se ha cruzado con la de 150. Es decir, va a su ritmo y llevará un tiempo montar un enorme suelo.
> 
> JR: No debe perder los 2 pero hay posibilidad de trampa bajista algo más abajo. Si pierde ese número y consolidad esa bajada, se pondrá peligroso de cohones. Piensa que está en capitalización de derribo y eso es porque el enterprise value está lleno de deuda. Estos deben tener deuda no senior a mogollón.
> 
> Otras a mirar con Patriot para cuando salga de su capítulo 11 y Arch Coal.



Abusando de tu generosidad, podías darnos tu opinión sobre soportes de arch coal y First Solar. Gracias anticipadas


----------



## Janus (15 Nov 2012)

ferro1870 dijo:


> Abusando de tu generosidad, podías darnos tu opinión sobre soportes de arch coal y First Solar. Gracias anticipadas



*Arch Coal* no debe perder los 6 dolares porque se le complica el tema en ese caso. Por arriba ha dejado muy claro que la resistencia está en la mm200 y el doble techo en 8,80 aprox. Se puede ver claramente que la mm200 sigue bajando pero que la mm50 está subiendo y pretendió superar la mm150. Fue llegar ahí, y leche para abajo. Aún no se han quemado los muebles aunque para ser honestos la vela de hoy es jodida. Vamos a ver si respeta tener mínimos crecientes y si no hay que salir por patas.
No obstante, y como recomendación, estos valores solo hay que cogerlos subiendo porque se mueven muchísimo y se puede perder un soporte por un 5% y después darle la vuelta con total normalidad. El día que aguantes pensando que va a hacer eso, ese día no hará prisioneros y te pillará bien pillado. La paciencia es una virtud muy importante en la bolsa.

*First Solar* tiene un nivel importante en 22,3 aprox que es donde pasa la directriz alcista y la mm200. No tiene mala pinta pero como pierda ese triángulo que está siguiendo .... hay que salir echando patas. El triangulo se va a resolver en breve. Si lo pierde, yo no abriría cortos. Si así sucede, es posible que veamos el por qué lo de no abrir cortos.
Obama va a enchufar pasta en las energías renovables y creo que va a ponerse en actitud sumamente proteccionistas y más en esos temas en los que la competencia es la que viene de China. Pero bueno, este no es un argumento para invertir en bolsa, simplemente es un chisme.


----------



## Janus (15 Nov 2012)

En deferencia a los guaneros.

La Carta de la Bolsa - ¿Qué van a hacer las bolsas? Un gráfico vale más que 1000 palabras

La Carta de la Bolsa - La ‘tormenta perfecta’ que podría hundir el PIB de España hasta un 4% en 2013


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (15 Nov 2012)

Ayer a eso de las 16:34 (puede ser que me equivoque) DIA sufrió una especie de flash crash en el que en cuestión de 1 minuto bajó de los 4.86 en los que llevaba todo el día hasta 4.54. Inmediatamente a continuación volvió a subir prácticamente hasta su precio anterior y cerró el día con un -1%. Aparte del susto para los que estamos subidos en ese carrito (jiji), ¿hay que hacerle caso a estas cosas o es simplemente un panoli que se ha equivocado con el precio al poner una orden de venta?


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)

Comprad, malditos

Que viene el rebote


----------



## juanfer (15 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Comprad, malditos
> 
> Que viene el rebote



Hoy es viernes de renovación de cortos, el rebote puede ser hacia abajo.


----------



## wetpiñata (15 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Hoy es viernes de renovación de cortos, el rebote puede ser hacia abajo.



Hoy es güeves...


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Nov 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Hoy es güeves...



Sí, como corren ustedes ::

Buenos días.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> *Hoy es viernes* de renovación de cortos, el rebote puede ser hacia abajo.


----------



## peseteuro (15 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Hoy es viernes de renovación de cortos, el rebote puede ser hacia abajo.



y lo mal que te va a sentar cuando sepas la verdad y que mañana hay que currar ...


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2012)

La Materia Oscura sostiene el déficit de EEUU - ElConfidencial.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La Materia Oscura sostiene el déficit de EEUU - ElConfidencial.com



¿Se refiere a algo que se supone que está, pero que no se puede medir? ¿O se refiere a pandoro?


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Nov 2012)

El sorprendente caso del lector que se insultaba a sí mismo
"Un congreso revela la anécdota de un usuario de un medio digital que enzarzó a sus dos seudónimos en una desagradable discusión" 

"Los inconvenientes que les acarrean a los diarios digitales los trolls, usuarios anónimos que en lugar de limitarse a introducir comentarios respetuosos en las noticias se dedican a alterar el desarrollo de las conversaciones virtuales, son numerosos y graves."


No sé, me da que por aquí tenemos el mismo problema ienso:


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2012)

La revolucin que cambiar el mapa energtico mundial,Empresas Sector Energa. Expansin.com


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Se refiere a algo que se supone que está, pero que no se puede medir? ¿O se refiere a pandoro?



Vete mirando dónde ponerte largo ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La revolucin que cambiar el mapa energtico mundial,Empresas Sector Energa. Expansin.com



Esta gente son la hostia. Es lo que tiene mirar las cosas con 20-30 años vista e invertir con sentido. 

[Modo conspiranoic on]

Si ahora destrozan oriente medio..... ¿quien exporta petroleo durante la próx decada?¿A quienes tendrían cogidos por las pelotillas? Ya podrían devaluar el dolar lo que quisieran que el resto del mundo pagaría sus deudas comprándoles petroleo....


----------



## TenienteDan (15 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La revolucin que cambiar el mapa energtico mundial,Empresas Sector Energa. Expansin.com



Estos son más listos que el hambre. Al final Janus va a tener razón y todo xD.

Meanwhile in Spain cerramos nuestras fuentes de energía y nos volvemos más dependientes del exterior ::.


----------



## juanfer (15 Nov 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Hoy es güeves...





R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sí, como corren ustedes ::
> 
> Buenos días.





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>





peseteuro dijo:


> y lo mal que te va a sentar cuando sepas la verdad y que mañana hay que currar ...



Perdon me he equivocado de dia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Perdon me he equivocado de dia.



Un forero del hvei35 nunca se equivoca. El calendario está mal! ::


----------



## juanfer (15 Nov 2012)

¿Esto que es?

PIB Español (trimestralmente)	-0.3%	

WTF??????

Yo pensaba que se iba a pegar un ostion.


----------



## chameleon (15 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Esto que es?
> 
> PIB Español (trimestralmente)	-0.3%
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Un forero del hvei35 nunca se equivoca. El calendario está mal! ::



Acompañar el gif sólo en casos graves ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (15 Nov 2012)

a los dias!

un amigo me envía un email, preguntándome acerca de las opciones binarias con este link: ¿Cómo ganar &euro;384 en sólo 20 minutos?
video del link:
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/9aVcJ-HSO7E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

::

Con la crisis no paran de aparecer webs de apuestas, hasta hay programas de ruleta en la televisón, o webs de chiringuitos financieros. ::

Van a desplumar a todos los incautos que queden en españa...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La revolucin que cambiar el mapa energtico mundial,Empresas Sector Energa. Expansin.com



.
MUY interesante. 

Ahora hay que ver que hay de cierto en la noticia, y que hay de interesado.

A ver si estamos asistiendo al nacimiento de la próxima burbuja (yo creo que si, y que el sector energético en general va a recibir paladas de dinero en los próximos años)


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (15 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vete mirando dónde ponerte largo ::



¿habla ud. en serio o le ha añadido algo especial a los cereales?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El sorprendente caso del lector que se insultaba a sí mismo
> "Un congreso revela la anécdota de un usuario de un medio digital que enzarzó a sus dos seudónimos en una desagradable discusión"
> 
> "Los inconvenientes que les acarrean a los diarios digitales los trolls, usuarios anónimos que en lugar de limitarse a introducir comentarios respetuosos en las noticias se dedican a alterar el desarrollo de las conversaciones virtuales, son numerosos y graves."
> ...




.
Internet le ha dado una vía de escape a mucha gente que tiene una vida social triste o inexistente.

Puedes tener al menos la ilusión de que te comunicas con tus semejantes, aunque sea a un nivel muy pobre. (y esto incluye generar polémicas, para que te hagan caso, y al menos tener la interacción)

Pero lo de la noticia, o el caso que vemos por aquí demasiado a menudo yo creo que ya entra en el campo de los servicios de salud mental.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)

Voy preparando la Conchita Velasco y demás gif peponicos que vamos a tener para disfrutar unos cuantos días...


----------



## peseteuro (15 Nov 2012)

Ya veremos mañana como queda la semana, pero viendo el gráfico semanal sólo veo un peponian del coponazo . No sé que opinarán vuestras mercedes


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (15 Nov 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Internet le ha dado una vía de escape a mucha gente que tiene una vida social triste o inexistente.
> 
> Puedes tener al menos la ilusión de que te comunicas con tus semejantes, aunque sea a un nivel muy pobre. (y esto incluye generar polémicas, para que te hagan caso, y al menos tener la interacción)
> ...



en 2003, en brasil, conocí a una persona a través de unos amigos, que posteriormente se descubrió que hacia como el jato en foros. Se respondía a si mismo y usaba un multinick para reforzar a su personalidad conocida en la red. El día que lo descubrieron, nos quedamos alucinados.
El tio si que parecia algo raro, pero nada grave, a simple vista.


----------



## diosmercado (15 Nov 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Ya veremos mañana como queda la semana, pero viendo el gráfico semanal sólo veo un peponian del coponazo . No sé que opinarán vuestras mercedes



8500-8800 para comer el turron. Pero conociendo la mierda de pais que tenemos asi como la mierda de indice esto se planta ahi en dos semanas.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Nov 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> en 2003, en brasil, conocí a una persona a través de unos amigos, que posteriormente se descubrió que hacia como el jato en foros. Se respondía a si mismo y usaba un multinick para reforzar a su personalidad conocida en la red. El día que lo descubrieron, nos quedamos alucinados.
> El tio si que parecia algo raro, pero nada grave, a simple vista.



.
Pues debe ser mucho más común de lo que parece.

Luego siempre te queda la duda de cuantos nicks tienen personas reales detrás y cuantos son personajes creados ad hoc estilo animosa para dinamizar los sites. Eso sólo lo saben los propietarios, y aquí calopez también tiene sus sospechas.

Pero bueno, es internet, es así y así hay que tomarlo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Nov 2012)

Desde que la tecnología baneante se ensañó con el Jato, maestre posho-tladel apenas postea.
No digo ná y lo digo tó...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (15 Nov 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Pues debe ser mucho más común de lo que parece.
> 
> Luego siempre te queda la duda de cuantos nicks tienen personas reales detrás y cuantos son personajes creados ad hoc estilo animosa para dinamizar los sites. Eso sólo lo saben los propietarios, y aquí calopez también tiene sus sospechas.
> ...



Efectiviwonder que diría un viejo conocido mio. Como dices, hay que tomarlo así, es lo que hay, para bien y para mal.

Aunque lo del gato, cuando se respondía a si mismo... ¿provocación?

en fin..


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (15 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Desde que la tecnología baneante se ensañó con el Jato, maestre posho-tladel apenas postea.
> No digo ná y lo digo tó...


----------



## pollastre (15 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Desde que la tecnología baneante se ensañó con el Jato, maestre posho-tladel apenas postea.
> No digo ná y lo digo tó...


----------



## juanfer (15 Nov 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Ya veremos mañana como queda la semana, pero viendo el gráfico semanal sólo veo un peponian del coponazo . No sé que opinarán vuestras mercedes



El dax esta a mínimos desde septiembre, yo también opino lo mismo, el rumor del proximo rescate es humo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Nov 2012)

Less watching and more levels posting madafackah!!


----------



## villares (15 Nov 2012)

TR subiendo los ultimos dos dias:
Saudi Aramco selecciona a Técnicas Reunidas para dos grandes proyectos de refino en Arabia Saudita - Noticias - Noticias - Técnicas Reunidas


----------



## paulistano (15 Nov 2012)

buenos dias....

me gustaria ponerme largo pero me da miedo que todos penseis que esto va "parriba".....


----------



## mataresfacil (15 Nov 2012)

Que estais hablando, que el ibex se va a poner verde? y estais muchos de acuerdo? Creo que me he despertado en un universo paralelo.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Que estais hablando, que el ibex se va a poner verde? y estais muchos de acuerdo? Creo que me he despertado en un universo paralelo.



Es preocupante, desde luego


----------



## paulistano (15 Nov 2012)

tiene muchisimo sentido....hoy era dia para que los gacelos noa saliesemos a primera hora....ayer la prima subiendo...yankis cerrando malamente.....gacelas fuera leoncios dentro.....vamos a esperar


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


>



nos vamos para arriba?, maese


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2012)

Buenos dias y tal,

pero es que nadie piensa en los rallys navideños? porque no quereis el verde en el ibex? Verde es esperanza, verde es frescura, verde es adelante (en el semaforo), verde es vida, verde es verdura sana, verdes seran las llanuras de almeria cuando plagados de dinero de la venta de pepinos recubran los invernaderos con billetes de cien euros.

VERDE es el color de esta roja pasion llamada ESPAÑA. Por España coño ya. 

Si la mujer te sale esta noche con un lencerias en rojo ni la toques ni la mires. Solo verde. VERDE.

Quiero promover la plataforma PUIEVYMEVY. Por un ibex en verde y matildes en veinte ya.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Nov 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias y tal,
> 
> pero es que nadie piensa en los rallys navideños? porque no quereis el verde en el ibex? Verde es esperanza, verde es frescura, verde es adelante (en el semaforo), verde es vida, verde es verdura sana, verdes seran las llanuras de almeria cuando plagados de dinero de la venta de pepinos recubran los invernaderos con billetes de cien euros.
> 
> ...



.
¿ASÍ de verde?:






















p.d.: Perdón chinito, pero tú te lo has buscado :XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Nov 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias y tal,
> 
> pero es que nadie piensa en los rallys navideños? porque no quereis el verde en el ibex? Verde es esperanza, verde es frescura, verde es adelante (en el semaforo), verde es vida, verde es verdura sana, verdes seran las llanuras de almeria cuando plagados de dinero de la venta de pepinos recubran los invernaderos con billetes de cien euros.
> 
> ...



que belleza, que poeta :Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (15 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Less watching and more levels posting madafackah!!




cannot feel the legs ::::


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Nov 2012)

villares dijo:


> TR subiendo los ultimos dos dias:
> Saudi Aramco selecciona a Técnicas Reunidas para dos grandes proyectos de refino en Arabia Saudita - Noticias - Noticias - Técnicas Reunidas




siyalodeciayo


----------



## pollastre (15 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que belleza, que poeta :Aplauso:



Hubo un tiempo en que en este hilo no sólo se hablaba de bolsa, sino que también se cultivaban las humanidades y diversas disciplinas relacionadas con el arte. 

Ah, lejanos quedan ya aquellos tiempos....


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias y tal,
> 
> pero es que nadie piensa en los rallys navideños? porque no quereis el verde en el ibex? Verde es esperanza, verde es frescura, verde es adelante (en el semaforo), verde es vida, verde es verdura sana, verdes seran las llanuras de almeria cuando plagados de dinero de la venta de pepinos recubran los invernaderos con billetes de cien euros.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> cannot feel the legs ::::



Has your table collapsed again?
Won't say that we didn' warn you maaaaaaaan! :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)

Telefónica: el dividendo del año que viene es 100% seguro - elEconomista.es


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Nov 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Estos son más listos que el hambre. Al final Janus va a tener razón y todo xD.
> 
> Meanwhile in Spain cerramos nuestras fuentes de energía y nos volvemos más dependientes del exterior ::.



es q el despegue energetico de usa no es con mas nuclear o asi......... fracking se llama en el gas y en el petroleo es por yacimientos q antes no eran rentables y ahora si...... piraton quizas esto tb tenga q ver con lo de sus electricas de los seres de luz :XX: q me llevo por acertar? 

el link de bertok es muy interesante, muestra la importancia del "know how", de la imagen de marca.......... el otro dia en cotizalia habia una editorial q decia en pocas palabras q china tiene superavit pero por mera rotacion....importa 10 y vende 11 pero lo hace con tal volumen q le da beneficio.... usa, aun teniendo deficit tiene una base mas "solida" 

el ibex lleva un tiempo siendo el canario...... el peponismo va a llegar a los indices serios !!! (espero :XX: )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Telefónica: el dividendo del año que viene es 100% seguro - elEconomista.es



Leyéndo el artículo rápido y mal me suena a vender el coche para comprar gasolina.... :bla:


----------



## juanfer (15 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Leyéndo el artículo rápido y mal me suena a vender el coche para comprar gasolina.... :bla:



No entiendo como se puede desapalancar dando dividendos. 

Son cosas que no llego a entender.


----------



## pollastre (15 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Has your table collapsed again?
> Won't say that we didn' warn you maaaaaaaan! :XX:




_Collapse in the arse_ es lo que te voy a dar yo a tí, truhán, traidor, desalmao, comunista :XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ¿habla ud. en serio o le ha añadido algo especial a los cereales?



Muy en serio ::

Están acumulando de forma descarada, o al menos sosteniéndolo mientras el resto de índices han ido hacia abajo.

En estos niveles, el ratio riesgo / beneficio es óptimo.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Muy en serio ::
> 
> Están acumulando de forma descarada, o al menos sosteniéndolo mientras el resto de índices han ido hacia abajo.
> 
> En estos niveles, el ratio riesgo / beneficio es óptimo.





.
¿Entonces porqué sigues con ese avatar? :8: Ponte uno de Katy Perry o algo así para acompañar.

Yo tb creo que va a haber un pepón, pero ya tanto consenso en el hilo mosquea.


----------



## ponzi (15 Nov 2012)

Me paso por el foro de refilon para saludar y de paso para avisaros que un servidor acaba de mandar a la caixa a freir esparragos. Como aqui hay bastantes ahorradores os quiero decir que he descubierto que en el deutsche no cobran comision de mantenimiento y tienen un "IPF puro" que no esta nada mal al 3,5%


----------



## paulistano (15 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me paso por el foro de refilon para saludar y de paso para avisaros que un servidor acaba de mandar a la caixa a freir esparragos. Como aqui hay bastantes ahorradores os quiero decir que he descubierto que en el deutsche no cobran comision de mantenimiento y tienen un "IPF puro" que no esta nada mal al 3,5%



En bankinter me dijeron que no cobran comision de cuenta tampoco y tienen un 6% a seis meses.

Saludos


----------



## ponzi (15 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> En bankinter me dijeron que no cobran comision de cuenta tampoco y tienen un 6% a seis meses.
> 
> Saludos



Bankinter cobra 45 eu (sin cuenta nomina) al año y el ipf puro que tienen era de 4 meses al 4% al menos la ultima vez que fui.Estas seguro que es un ipf puro?


----------



## Lechu (15 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me paso por el foro de refilon para saludar y de paso para avisaros que un servidor acaba de mandar a la caixa a freir esparragos. Como aqui hay bastantes ahorradores os quiero decir que he descubierto que en el deutsche no cobran comision de mantenimiento y tienen un "IPF puro" que no esta nada mal al 3,5%



Yo tengo uno con ellos deposito solidez db y muy bien ,el fallo es en la cancelación anticipada penalizacion del 3,50%


----------



## ponzi (15 Nov 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Yo tengo uno con ellos deposito solidez db y muy bien ,el fallo es en la cancelación anticipada penalizacion del 3,50%



He visto la penalizacion, no esta mal.El resto de bancos y cajas estan como locos por colocar pagares, ademas estan llenos de pisos embargados e hipotecas que en muchos casos ni se pagaran con la nueva ley.


----------



## ponzi (15 Nov 2012)

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/11/15/espana/1352977348.html


Aqui no va a pagar nadie la hipoteca no me quiero ni imaginar como van a quedarse las cajas despues de 2 años.Ojo porque si hay denuncia por violencia de genero ya se acogeria a ley, mucho ojo porque esto es un arma de doble filo


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El Gobierno introduce cambios 'importantes' en el decreto ley sobre desahucios | España | elmundo.es
> 
> 
> Aqui no va a pagar nadie la hipoteca no me quiero ni imaginar como van a quedarse las cajas despues de 2 años.Ojo porque si hay denuncia por violencia de genero ya se acogeria a ley, mucho ojo porque esto es un arma de doble filo



Discutiendolo amigablemente aquí...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-2012-o-victoria-del-pepitismo-espana-11.html

En resumen

Esto va dirigido a :

-colectivos talante y multiculti
-gente que va a empezar a pagar en B para llegar al mínimo
-que va a hacer un simpa de cojones dentro de 2 años


----------



## paulistano (15 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Bankinter cobra 45 eu (sin cuenta nomina) al año y el ipf puro que tienen era de 4 meses al 4% al menos la ultima vez que fui.Estas seguro que es un ipf puro?



Desconocía la comision de 45 euros....a mi no me cobran nada, si bien la cuenta no la uso mas que para operar. O al menos hasta la fecha no me han cobrado nada...vamos, que bastante me cobran por la custodia de valores....

Me dijeron que eran ipf normales, esto dice invertia...ahora han bajado la rentabilidad 0,25.

La entidad ha creado por un lado dos nuevos plazos dirigidos a dinero nuevo con alta rentabilidad y por el otro, ha reducido la rentabilidad de sus anteriores depósitos dirigidos a antiguos clientes.

Los dos nuevos plazos denominados Depósitos Smart Plus, dirigidos tanto a nuevos clientes como a antiguos clientes que incrementen su posición global con dinero nuevo, ofrecen las siguientes condiciones:

4 meses: 4,00% TAE.
6 meses: 4,25% TAE.
Sin embargo, los plazos fijos dirigidos a antiguos clientes a 3 meses y a 6 meses que remuneraban al 4,25% TAE y 4,50% TAE pasan a ofrecer un 3,50% TAE y 3,00% TAE.
Todos los productos exigen una inversión mínima de 10.000€ (antes 5.000€), liquida los intereses a vencimiento y no es renovable. Si el cliente desea cancelarlo anticipadamente pasaría a recibir el 0,25% TAE hasta la cancelación del producto.

Bankinter no solo es innovador por la originalidad en la contratación del producto sino por las altas rentabilidades que ofrecen, haciéndole saltar hasta los primeros puestos del ranking de mejores depósitos.


----------



## Kenpachi (15 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El Gobierno introduce cambios 'importantes' en el decreto ley sobre desahucios | España | elmundo.es
> 
> 
> Aqui no va a pagar nadie la hipoteca no me quiero ni imaginar como van a quedarse las cajas despues de 2 años.Ojo porque si hay denuncia por violencia de genero ya se acogeria a ley, mucho ojo porque esto es un arma de doble filo



Si no he entendido mal, lo único nuevo es que se paralizan los desalojos en determinadas circunstancias durante dos años. El resto sigue igual, en caso de no pagar la hipoteca el inmueble pasa a manos del banco y la deuda sigue pendiente. Unicamente se permite a personas que cumplan ciertas condiciones seguir viviendo en el inmueble embargado por dos años más.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Nov 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> Si no he entendido mal, lo único nuevo es que se paralizan los desalojos en determinadas circunstancias durante dos años. El resto sigue igual, en caso de no pagar la hipoteca el inmueble pasa a manos del banco y la deuda sigue pendiente. Unicamente se permite a personas que cumplan ciertas condiciones seguir viviendo en el inmueble embargado por dos años más.



Y entonces mi pregunta es: En esos dos años que el morito, sudaka o cani va a estar en el piso, ¿El banco de quién cobra? Porque ya sabéis que la banca nunca ___________ (fill the gap)


----------



## Kenpachi (15 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Y entonces mi pregunta es: En esos dos años que el morito, sudaka o cani va a estar en el piso, ¿El banco de quién cobra? Porque ya sabéis que la banca nunca ___________ (fill the gap)




Si no lo he entendido mal, el pepito de turno que no ha podido pagar la hipoteca, pierde su casa y deja una deuda pendiente con el banco de la que supongo tendrá que responder con sus bienes presentes y futuros. 

La novedad es que esta ley le permite seguir viviendo en su antiguo piso por dos años más.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Nov 2012)

fap fap fap fap


----------



## juanfer (15 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Y entonces mi pregunta es: En esos dos años que el morito, sudaka o cani va a estar en el piso, ¿El banco de quién cobra? Porque ya sabéis que la banca nunca ___________ (fill the gap)



Le dan 2 años mas para que destroze bien el piso.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Nov 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> Si no lo he entendido mal, el pepito de turno que no ha podido pagar la hipoteca, pierde su casa y deja una deuda pendiente con el banco de la que supongo tendrá que responder con sus bienes presentes y futuros.
> 
> La novedad es que esta ley le permite seguir viviendo en su antiguo piso por dos años más.



El concepto está claro.

Quién paga el coste de financiar los 100.000€ (por poner una cifra) que no tiene el banco durante dos años. Yo sé quien no lo va a pagar, por ello pregunto, ¿quién lo va a pagar?

Ese es el concepto ::


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Le dan 2 años mas para que destroze bien el piso.



Si se ha pillado un chalet o algo completito imagino que estará brindando y todo.

Ahora, a los 2 años se lleva hasta los marcos de las puertas.


----------



## Lechu (15 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> He visto la penalizacion, no esta mal.El resto de bancos y cajas estan como locos por colocar pagares, ademas estan llenos de pisos embargados e hipotecas que en muchos casos ni se pagaran con la nueva ley.



Tienes razon el resto estan como locos dan un poco de asco , una de las cosas que me gusta de db es que si te tienes que llevar el dinero no te ponen ningún problema ninguna pregunta¿ donde te lo mando? , no como los de aqui que te ponen pegas y intentan cobrarte alguna comision por transferencia


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2012)

Yo es que despues de leer que estan pensando en fabricar un monovolumen, si es que el x6 no entra en esa categoria por dificil de mirar, me planteo muy seriamente cuanto trabajo tendre que realizar cuando sea el dueño, ceo y director de relaciones de BMW.

Yo estoy con conchita velasco hace unos dias, cierto es que vamos apretaditos con los stops, pero mientras dure la apuesta, verte que te quiero verde. El verde es mi color, el rojo mi pasion.

Si el sargento es alcista me pongo el traje de faralaes esta noche.


----------



## juanfer (15 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El concepto está claro.
> 
> Quién paga el coste de financiar esos los 100.000€ (por poner una cifra) que no tiene el banco durante dos años. Yo sé quien no lo va a pagar, por ello pregunto, ¿quién lo va a pagar?
> 
> Ese es el concepto ::



Nadie. El banco no aprovisiona hasta el desaucio.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El concepto está claro.
> 
> Quién paga el coste de financiar esos los 100.000€ (por poner una cifra) que no tiene el banco durante dos años. Yo sé quien no lo va a pagar, por ello pregunto, ¿quién lo va a pagar?
> 
> Ese es el concepto ::



El problema es que es muy socialista el concepto y ya sabemos como acaba esto.

::

Venga, abriendo carteras...


----------



## Kenpachi (15 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Le dan 2 años mas para que destroze bien el piso.



Y de paso evitan que ese piso salga a mercado y que la oferta-demanda lleve los precios a su valor real.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2012)

Esa pregunta es facil, me la se.

Pagara el contribuyente español, suerte que tengo que de esa me libro en parte.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (15 Nov 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> Si no lo he entendido mal, el pepito de turno que no ha podido pagar la hipoteca, pierde su casa y deja una deuda pendiente con el banco de la que supongo tendrá que responder con sus bienes presentes y futuros.
> 
> La novedad es que esta ley le permite seguir viviendo en su antiguo piso por dos años más.



Tendremos que leernos la letra pequeña cuando saquen la ley.

De momento están intentando encajar las piezas de puzzle: banco malo, carencia a posibles desahuciados, UE.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (15 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El concepto está claro.
> 
> Quién paga el coste de financiar los 100.000€ (por poner una cifra) que no tiene el banco durante dos años. Yo sé quien no lo va a pagar, por ello pregunto, ¿quién lo va a pagar?
> 
> Ese es el concepto ::









y yo, y el, y ellos... menos chinito según parece. :Aplauso:


----------



## juanfer (15 Nov 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Tendremos que leernos la letra pequeña cuando saquen la ley.
> 
> De momento están intentando encajar las piezas de puzzle: banco malo, carencia a posibles desahuciados, UE.



Esta ley reducira el numero de hipotecas.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)

Una de Conchita...


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Nadie. El banco no aprovisiona hasta el desaucio.



¿Y el creditor del banco, da carencia de principal e intereses al banco español? ienso:
::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2012)

Sr.Ponzi dejese de ipf y diganos alguna otra iberdrolilla del mundo panaeuropeo.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2012)

Hoyga usted que yo ya no tengo ganas de pasarme 6 meses en alemania.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (15 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Esta ley reducira el numero de hipotecas.



no entiendo a que se refiere, cuénteme mas por favor.

edit: ¿se refiere a futuras concesiones de hipotecas como dice chinito mas en un post mas abajo?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2012)

Lo que estara jodido sera acceder a una hipoteca con estas nuevas normas, igual ya no conceden mas hipotecas al 120% y ya nadie podra meter los bmw en los creditos. Nadie piensa en los chinitos actuales del mundo. 

Ibex locomotora mundial junto con la otra plaza clave terrestre gual estri.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo que estara jodido sera acceder a una hipoteca con estas nuevas normas, *igual ya no conceden mas hipotecas al 120% y ya nadie podra meter los bmw en los creditos*. Nadie piensa en los chinitos actuales del mundo.
> 
> Ibex locomotora mundial junto con la otra plaza clave terrestre gual estri.



Siempre podemos pillarnos un Corsilla


----------



## ikergutierrez (15 Nov 2012)

este es un hilo de bolsa?

Para los que crean que le den a los hipotecados 2 años de carencia en el pago, no solo no quita la carga del prestamo, sino que la aumenta. 

Los bancos no quieren seguir ejecutando hipotecas y no es porque les da mala imagen, sino porque estan cerca de pagar por ellas el precio de mercado, ya que estan obligados a no pagar menos del 60% del valor de la casa en la compraventa al quedarse con ellos.
Estan llegando ya a casos en los que los estan pagando mas caros que el precio de mercado,por eso luego se quedan con ellos, porque no encuentran comprador a esos precios.
Esto solo es el principio del precipicio, ya que no pueden seguir quedandose con casas que se devaluan un 10% cada año, y en su ciega avaricia, no quieren asumir perdidas al venderlas ahora a precio de mercado, sin darse cuenta que el proximo año todavia valdran menos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Siempre podemos pillarnos un Corsilla



Si pero ya sabe Ud. que no es lo mismo, le llevara de A a B, pero sin esto en el morro:






Su ego se lo reprochara.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)

Ahora es momento de largos


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (15 Nov 2012)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> este es un hilo de bolsa?
> 
> Para los que crean que le den a los hipotecados 2 años de carencia en el pago, no solo no quita la carga del prestamo, sino que la aumenta.
> 
> ...



hay una argucia con la que pagan el 50% Desahucios: modificada la ley, vale la trampa | Sociedad | EL PAÍS

pero aun y asi, es como ud. lo cuenta. Algo me dice que el banco malo se usara para controlar la bajada.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)




----------



## juanfer (15 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Y el creditor del banco, da carencia de principal e intereses al banco español? ienso:
> ::



Si pero eso es poco dinero a tener que provisionar, yo en la zona cero ya conozco casos que determinadas entindades bancarias, prefieren dar una carencia a tener que provisionar, que al fin y al cabo es lo mismo.


----------



## mataresfacil (15 Nov 2012)

Hoy es un dia que me esta doliendo gamesa en el alma.


----------



## davinci (15 Nov 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Hoy es un dia que me esta doliendo gamesa en el alma.



¿Alguna razón para que baje así? ¿O es la típica de "es un valor del IBEX"?


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Nov 2012)

a mi si que me esta doliendo IAG


----------



## juanfer (15 Nov 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> no entiendo a que se refiere, cuénteme mas por favor.
> 
> edit: ¿se refiere a futuras concesiones de hipotecas como dice chinito mas en un post mas abajo?



Esta ley lo único que va a provocar es que no den hipotecas a las familias que ganan menos del minimo que no les pueden desahuciar en 2 años. Van a condenar a determinadas personas a vivir eternamente de alquiler, vamos en el stock que tendra el estado de viviendas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Nov 2012)

Largo GAM.


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Largo GAM.



con un par....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Largo GAM.





LÁNGARO dijo:


> con un par....



Es que la palabra GAM es casi como GAMo, y el gamo es pariente del ciervo, cuyo macho adulto es el emblema de la casa Baratheon.







Esta claro, ¿no? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Nov 2012)

LOL


----------



## darwinn (15 Nov 2012)

ya somos dos largos en GAM, aunque con poquita carga y más miedo que vergüenza


----------



## paulistano (15 Nov 2012)

Puestos a contar nuestras vergüenzas....largo san 5,61.

Stop loss los 10 cnt por acción que saqué ayer.

Muy bien definido lo de más miedo que vergüenza


----------



## Fingolfin hijo de Finwë (15 Nov 2012)

Por que cojones siguen sujetando a todos los índices Europeos, con lo que le estan dando a los Usanos?


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Nov 2012)

no entiendo; dicen que las perdidas de ayer fueron de unos 4.000 millones de euros, y el PIB del 2011 fue de 1 billon de euros, no me cuadran los calculos: 4.000 x 365 = 1.46 billones. he hecho algun calculo mal??

largo en tubacex e IAG.... y corto en etf


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Discutiendolo amigablemente aquí...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-2012-o-victoria-del-pepitismo-espana-11.html
> 
> ...



repita conmigo 

*el socialismo genera misería*

ya lo decía aquel militar usano en Vietnam
*We had to destroy the village in order to save it*

se acaban de cargar la seguridad juridica de un contrato privado firmado entre ambas partes, ahora solo falta que se lo hagan a los caseros::

ayy se me olvidaba de sólo es para los " propietarios " los alquilados son ratas de alcantarilla, además no saben hacer propaganda::


----------



## mataresfacil (15 Nov 2012)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Alguna razón para que baje así? ¿O es la típica de "es un valor del IBEX"?



Que se comporta como una p.uta digo como un chicharro. Aunque si lo pienso no veo la diferencia.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)

Trasteando los 134X.

Esto es ya lo último.


----------



## paulistano (15 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Trasteando los 134X.
> 
> Esto es ya lo último.




Bueno, acuérdense de cuando MM decía que si esto tocaba en aquella época 1256 él se iba a recoger alcachofas....

Los tocó y luego se fue a los 1460....así que tranquilos que de momento no se ha roto nada, estamos todos largos y hay apacible calma en los mercados, vamos, que un crack está descartado ya que ninguno lo esperamos:fiufiu:

Lo dicho esta mañana, sospechoso un rato sí que es esto.

Por cierto, MM no se pronuncia?ienso::


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Bueno, acuérdense de cuando MM decía que si esto tocaba en aquella época 1256 él se iba a recoger alcachofas....
> 
> Los tocó y luego se fue a los 1460....así que tranquilos que de momento no se ha roto nada, estamos todos largos y hay apacible calma en los mercados, vamos, que un crack está descartado ya que ninguno lo esperamos:fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Si yo estoy muy tranquilo

Voy alicatado de largos.

En cuanto a MM, habrá pegado un pelotazo con la recolección de los caracoles


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2012)

Culibex, el que todavía no vaya largo se puede quitar los pañales por encima de 7.852.

No olvidéis poner los SL y dejaros ir. Si salta por encima de 7.852, podremos disfrutar de un viaje placentero

Suerte


----------



## paulistano (15 Nov 2012)

Bertok, SL a qué nivel aprox??

7469??

Lo que viene a ser un 3%, vamos

Edito...allá va Pepón!!:Baile:


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Bertok, SL a qué nivel aprox??
> 
> 7469??
> 
> ...



7.482 es un buen sitio. Espero que no tenga que llegar hasta ahí abajo.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)

Pepon está entrabdo por la puerta después de sus vacas


----------



## paulistano (15 Nov 2012)

Como será ahora??ienso:


VAMOSSSSS COÑOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## juanfer (15 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Culibex, el que todavía no vaya largo se puede quitar los pañales por encima de 7.852.
> 
> No olvidéis poner los SL y dejaros ir. Si salta por encima de 7.852, podremos disfrutar de un viaje placentero
> 
> Suerte



Mañana renuevan futuros. Estais seguros que el ibex subirá.


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Mañana renuevan futuros. Estais seguros que el ibex subirá.



Seguro no.

Pero los movimientos son bastante claros a mi parecer.

Voy muy cargado y me juego hasta cerca del 15% de las plusvis de todo el año. Me merece la pena arriesgar ahora.

Si sale mal, entra en las reglas del juego.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Nov 2012)

GT, échale un ojo. Se me ponen los pelos de punta. Esto supera a todos tus gifs de adelantamientos :cook:

[YOUTUBE]AXz4P6EpX3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FranR (15 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Bueno, acuérdense de cuando MM decía que si esto tocaba en aquella época 1256 él se iba a recoger alcachofas....
> 
> Los tocó y luego se fue a los 1460....así que tranquilos que de momento no se ha roto nada, *estamos todos largos* y hay apacible calma en los mercados, vamos, que un crack está descartado ya que ninguno lo esperamos:fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Discrepo, del último intra largo alguno ha saltado ya. Y lleva alguna mirando para abajo.ienso:

A Luis yo no lo esperaría, pásate a despedirte so maleducado!!


----------



## juanfer (15 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Seguro no.
> 
> Pero los movimientos son bastante claros a mi parecer.
> 
> ...



Probaremos.


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Probaremos.



Mayor seguridad en los 7.852 :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (15 Nov 2012)

bueno bueno amigo Fran....que es una forma de hablar....si eha un ojo aqui la gente se ha cargado de gamesas, TECNICAS, SAN....por lo que muchos rezamos para que san pandoro no aparezca.

llos americanos liandola....mañana si que si nos la lian....


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)

Están meneando el ciruelo a fondo. 

Lo van a clavar al cierre y mañana...¡sorpresa en forma de gap!


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Nov 2012)

Pues llevas razón paquito, pero me explico. En el mes de Junio como se acordarán tuvimos unos ciertos "problemillas", que traté de solucionar (lo he buscado) el 29 de junio y 3 de julio, manteniendo los objetivos, que al final se cumplieron.

Como es de suponer soportar unas pérdidas de unos puntos en el SP, no es lo mismo para unos que para otros. 

La barrida nos pilló a todos, dejando una figura en isla por ahí abajo, que dejó por el camino a mucha gente. Solo los que habían previsto una buena gestión de riesgo salieron con daños menores, al cumplir los objetivos.
Añadir que esa ruptura para Sell-off fue de pocos puntos, por lo que se controlaron y limitaron bien las pérdidas.

Viendo la gráfica SP contado y el mensaje del 29 de junio, se ve claramente lo que quiero decir, si llegan a estirar un poco más, nos matan directamente.

Desde ese momento, repito lo que dijo Fran, mas o menos: Mejor no decir nada, aunque los niveles estén claros y nosotros gestionemos el riesgo con superioridad, podemos arrastrar a gente con nuestros comentarios. 

Tampoco hace falta que diga mucho más, paquito marca bien el timing y se está viendo en el Sp, no he leido todo, por falta de tiempo, pero supongo que tendría el 1357 como clave y un objetivo sobre los 1326.
Importante cierre hoy y sesión de mañana.

Y si, me despido de este mundo, estoy "quemado" y viene gente con ganas por detrás. Suena raro que esto lo diga alguien de finales de los 70, pero este mundo es así.


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Pues llevas razón paquito, pero me explico. En el mes de Junio como se acordarán tuvimos unos ciertos "problemillas", que traté de solucionar (lo he buscado) el 29 de junio y 3 de julio, manteniendo los objetivos, que al final se cumplieron.
> 
> Como es de suponer soportar unas pérdidas de unos puntos en el SP, no es lo mismo para unos que para otros.
> 
> ...



Suerte hamijo, espero que hayas ganado suficiente plata como para vivir tranquilo ::

Compra unos largos paaayo !!!


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Pues llevas razón paquito, pero me explico. En el mes de Junio como se acordarán tuvimos unos ciertos "problemillas", que traté de solucionar (lo he buscado) el 29 de junio y 3 de julio, manteniendo los objetivos, que al final se cumplieron.
> 
> Como es de suponer soportar unas pérdidas de unos puntos en el SP, no es lo mismo para unos que para otros.
> 
> ...



Lo echaremos de menos. Pásele referencias de este hilo a sus próximos "fichajes".

Por cierto,

¿Va a montar un Hedge Fund de caracoles?

¿qué whiskas le damos al jato?


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)

Ver la bolsa ahora es mejor que ver el furgol..

Ataques, contras, faltas...


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Nov 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Y si, me despido de este mundo, estoy "quemado" y viene gente con ganas por detrás. Suena raro que esto lo diga alguien de finales de los 70, pero este mundo es así.



Suerte en su nuevo proyecto profesional y enhorabuena por todo lo conseguido hasta la fecha.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2012)

Que remontada , madre de dios


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Nov 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Suerte maestro con sus nuevas andanzas.

Como último toque magistral, trolee un poco el SP ::


----------



## tesorero (15 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> GT, échale un ojo. Se me ponen los pelos de punta. Esto supera a todos tus gifs de adelantamientos :cook:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]AXz4P6EpX3s[/YOUTUBE]



Hay que me Lol. Eso es riesgo y no la mamandurria del Ibex


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

Apple está para rebotar y poder ganarse unos buenos euros.


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Esto que es?
> 
> PIB Español (trimestralmente)	-0.3%
> 
> ...



No será que el 3 y el 0 están al revés?


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Internet le ha dado una vía de escape a mucha gente que tiene una vida social triste o inexistente.
> 
> Puedes tener al menos la ilusión de que te comunicas con tus semejantes, aunque sea a un nivel muy pobre. (y esto incluye generar polémicas, para que te hagan caso, y al menos tener la interacción)
> ...



No habéis probado el "social" sex?.


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Hoy es un dia que me esta doliendo gamesa en el alma.



No te preocupes, que de 0,4 euros no baja ::


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

MM, mucha suerte.

Volverás porque este mundo de la bolsa es un chocho de primera.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Nov 2012)

MM mucha suerte, pasa por aquí para meterte con el jato....
hasta luego


----------



## paulistano (16 Nov 2012)

buenos dias.


pepon en japon ha hecho maravillas.


veamos....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaargrgrrhgrhrghrgacabo de ver en TV el anuncio de la ampliación de capital del pop...


Coño! ya me han dado el día....

edit: Janus reportado por no saber usar el Mult-cite.... :ouch:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaargrgrrhgrhrghrgacabo de ver en TV el anuncio de la ampliación de capital del pop...
> 
> 
> Coño! ya me han dado el día....
> ...



Gasol no puede mentir. Yo cuando lo ví el otro día estuve apuento de tirarme como un loco a la consola para compralo todo....


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2012)

Si Ud. considera que le ha llegado la hora, hamijo MM, entonces estoy convencido de que la hora es buena.

Le deseo lo mejor.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)

Abé cuando se jubila ustéc y nos pasa los códigos :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:

edt: Y bien comentados!!! No me vaya a pasar un batiburrillo ininteligible.


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2012)

Insensatoh.... yo podría transferirle el conosimiento, pero sin umildad no podrá Ud. ganar platita ::

La resistencia es fútil :XX::XX:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Abé cuando se jubila ustéc y nos pasa los códigos :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> edt: Y bien comentados!!! No me vaya a pasar un batiburrillo ininteligible.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (16 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No habéis probado el "social" sex?.





Janus, please, pay attention. We were talking about people like the jato. Next time he enter the forum you ask him. 




​

:fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)

Offtopic:

Me enerva el tema de la ley anti-desahucios, la demagogia de los tertulianos, la su*p*normalidad profunda de los razonamientos.

ME cago en la hostia puta... "Novelista de éxito deshauciada" una tal Cristina Fallarás, ¿¿¿¿24 años currando????. Yo me cago en Dios y en la puta madre que los parió a todos. ME cago en sus muertos! A ver, deme sus cuentas, dígame en que se ha gastado el dinero so puta!
¿Que intenta dar pena? El y su pareja son escritores... ¿coño que quiere? ¿Una paguita?Joder, intenta montar una editorial digital (pedí ayudas de empredendorA, de mujer... no me ayudaron nada.

JA! le ofrecieron dación en pago y dijo que NO! Esta tía dice ¿donde me voy a ir a vivir? ¿Debajo de un puente?Cojones! Cojones! y mil Cojones!

Hemos perdido el puto norte, medida populista, la gente se pelea por las migas que caen de la mesa, cuando es evidente que es una medida para mantener la mora a raya a costa de recortar en lo esencial!!!!!!!!!
 
[YOUTUBE]Xa6c3OTr6yA[/YOUTUBE]

Por el látigo de Indiana Jones que me voy del país. Hemos perdido el puto Norte.


----------



## aksarben (16 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por el látigo de Indiana Jones que me voy del país. Hemos perdido el puto Norte.



Así pensamos y sentimos bastantes de los presentes, me temo. Y ahí andamos, buscando opciones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)

Releyendo mi post me da la risa, que cabreo me he pillado!

_"Novelista de éxito deshauciada" una tal Cristina Fallarás, ¿¿¿¿24 años currando????. *Yo me cago en Dios y en la puta madre que los parió a todos. ME cago en sus muertos! A ver, deme sus cuentas, dígame en que se ha gastado el dinero so puta*!_


:XX: :XX:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (16 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Offtopic:
> 
> Me enerva el tema de la ley anti-desahucios, la demagogia de los tertulianos, la su*p*normalidad profunda de los razonamientos.
> 
> ...




.
CON esto hacen como con todo, ahora los medios, los políticos, los sindicatos, etc (o sea, LA CASTA) están diciendo lo que la gente quiere oir ... y luego seguirán a lo suyo. 

Pero estoy de acuerdo en que la demagogia y la idiotez ya no pueden ser más acojonantes. 

Decía uno de la PAH: "es que esto no es lo que queremos, esto no soluciona la situación, queremos todo y lo queremos ahora". Así, tal cual. Un argumento de niño de 3 años elevado a la categoría de "derecho social".


Nos merecemos lo que está pasando.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2012)

Yo pienso que hubiera sido mejor tener un mediador particular con el banco para estudiar caso por caso el tema porque muchos van a tirar de ley y va a haber gente que se aproveche de la situación.

Por ejemplo, mundo calorro y multiculti van a hacer estragos con esto.

En definitiva, vamos a abrir de nuevo carteras porque mediaticamente así se impone.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Nov 2012)

suerte para MM.

sr. pollastre, ya podría estirarse con los niveles, ¿o es que esta planeando un servicio de alertas de pago?


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Releyendo mi post me da la risa, que cabreo me he pillado!
> 
> _"Novelista de éxito deshauciada" una tal Cristina Fallarás, ¿¿¿¿24 años currando????. *Yo me cago en Dios y en la puta madre que los parió a todos. ME cago en sus muertos! A ver, deme sus cuentas, dígame en que se ha gastado el dinero so puta*!_
> 
> ...



Reportado por autocitarse cual jato callejero ::

Buenos días.

Que los subnormales de este país continúen votando y jaleando a sus verdugos, ya me es indiferente. No dirigirán mi vida ni robarán mi dinero.
Countdown continues.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Nov 2012)

Si alguien gusta colaborar, bienvenido sea.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...64916-ricardo-verges-descubriendo-estafa.html


----------



## Mulder (16 Nov 2012)

A los buenos días!



MarketMaker dijo:


> Y si, me despido de este mundo, estoy "quemado" y viene gente con ganas por detrás. Suena raro que esto lo diga alguien de finales de los 70, pero este mundo es así.



Que le vaya bien....

Me pregunto a que se dedica un trader quemado tras dejar la profesión, pero de algo estoy seguro, seguirá operando aunque sea a nivel particular, lo aprendido no puede caer en saco roto


----------



## ghkghk (16 Nov 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)

Joder...hay un hilo de la cabrona esta.....

Para pagarse las tetas si había pasta, ¿no?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/364648-llega-mi-desahucio-periodista-y-escritora-cuenta-recibido-orden-de-desalojo-impago-de-hipoteca-7.html#post7680227


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Nov 2012)

Pandoro is on fire!


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> suerte para MM.
> 
> sr. pollastre, ya podría estirarse con los niveles, ¿o es que *esta planeando un servicio de alertas de pago?*




:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: ::


6975, este mínimo, creo que es mínimo para todo el día. 

Un largo ahora no vendría mal.


edit: se me olvidaba, recomendaciones para SL: 

1) 6970 : Atención , culo en pompa y pies en los starting blocks, preparados para salir corriendo

2) 6960 : pistoletazo, sálvese quien pueda, las mujeres y los tladels primero ::


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2012)

Calma, DON .... pero me he reido mucho con el correo y el _meiga-cabreo_, eso he de reconocerlo.


Estoy 100% de acuerdo en lo de pelearse por las migajas y el desastre anímico en general de este país. Estamos en barrena, en caída libre.

Da mucha pena lo que se ve.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: ::
> 
> 
> 6975, este mínimo, creo que es mínimo para todo el día.
> ...



y objetivos compaaaaaaae!!!


----------



## juanfer (16 Nov 2012)

Largo en el ibex 7650.


----------



## ponzi (16 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Offtopic:
> 
> Me enerva el tema de la ley anti-desahucios, la demagogia de los tertulianos, la su*p*normalidad profunda de los razonamientos.
> 
> ...




Lo que no se dice aqui es que el estado entra por la fuerza en casa de la hormiga, coge todo lo que pilla (impuestas,tasas y multas) y luego se lo da a la cigarra

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYd1Nh0NvOE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2012)

Pepe Luí

_¿Qué pasa? venden desde Asia 
Se ha detectado en mercado una mano fuerte asiática a la que parece haberle saltado un stop loss y ha vendido futuro del eurostoxx agresivo, igualmente se comenta que hay varios hedge funds vendiendo_


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> y objetivos compaaaaaaae!!!





El objetivo es ... La platita !!!

Esto... oh, bien.... vale. 

El primer checkpoint es 7012. Siguiente parada el 7032. Si quieren putear de verdad tirarían a matar a las gacelas, a reventar el máximo de primera hora en 7059.

Sin que la sesión siga avanzando no puedo precisarle más dónde se van a parar exactamente.... de momento ya ha dado +20 pips la operación, confío en que al menos toquemos el primer checkpoint en 7012, y casi arriesgaría dinero por que veremos el 7032 también.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)

ok, merci!


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ok, merci!



La posición es sólida. Aguanten mis cuates !!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)




----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: ::
> 
> 
> 6975, este mínimo, creo que es mínimo para todo el día.
> ...



a sus pies sra. baronesa (que diría mortadelo mientras se arrodilla y le besa los pies a la baronesa  )

no se tome a mal el cambio de genero, es que si no el chiste quedaria un poco gayer.


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> a sus pies sra. baronesa (que diría mortadelo mientras se arrodilla y le besa los pies a la baronesa  )
> 
> no se tome a mal el cambio de genero, es que si no el chiste quedaria un poco gayer.




Recuerdo ese número, que jartá de reir, son los mejores ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)

*Vamooooooooooos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Raponchi (16 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



El tlading es la gerra del hombre moderno.


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Recuerdo ese número, que jartá de reir, son los mejores ::



Pues lo siento por La vida es como perdidos pero yo si voy a marcarme la mariconada del dia. Sr. pollo. Te quiero tio!!!

EDITO: venga, que ya tengo para dos tomos de "the walking dead", como toquemos los 7012 ya saco los 100 leuretes...


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Pues lo siento por La vida es como perdidos pero yo si voy a marcarme la mariconada del dia. Sr. pollo. Te quiero tio!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)

Enga sr. Pollastre, márquese un Fatality.

Seguimos para los 32, o nos bajamos ya para el ECI 

edit: subo SL al nivel de entrada y....

[YOUTUBE]hx-8eEX-i3w[/YOUTUBE]

Thanks maaaaaaaan!!!!


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> El primer checkpoint es *7012*.




Mierda. Ha parado en 7010, he fallado.

No valgo para esto del tlading, nunca lo conseguiré.









::::::


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2012)

C.abrones váis todos largos.

Me váis a joder la estrategia ::


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Enga sr. Pollastre, márquese un Fatality.
> 
> Seguimos para los 32, o nos bajamos ya para el ECI




De momento siga.... no veo fatiga en los alegres compradores. 

Vigile la pérdida del 6987. Sería feo para el despliegue completo de esta configuración.


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> De momento siga.... no veo fatiga en los alegres compradores.
> 
> Vigile la pérdida del 6987. Sería feo para el despliegue completo de esta configuración.



Pues parece que empieza a pintar mal.

Acaban de barrerme el SL (en beneficios, pero para pipas).


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Pues parece que empieza a pintar mal.
> 
> Acaban de barrerme el SL (en beneficios, pero para pipas).




Están peleando el 87 ahora, es nivel clave para ver si tuercen el brazo a los alcistas o finalmente no.


----------



## juanfer (16 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> C.abrones váis todos largos.
> 
> Me váis a joder la estrategia ::



A mi pandoro me va a joder la estrategia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)

igual! ....


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Están peleando el 87 ahora, es nivel clave para ver si tuercen el brazo a los alcistas o finalmente no.



6981, parece que se los han calzado.

Benditos sean los SL en el punto de entrada .


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> 6981, parece que se los han calzado.
> 
> Benditos sean los SL en el punto de entrada .




MZMM, Sr. Burbujilmo !!  Si se fija, lo único que han hecho es desprenderse de los retails que iban largos. Meten el miedo en el cuerpo, echan a casi todos los pequeños, pero el setup sigue esencialmente igual.

Si se fija, ni siquiera han tocado el nivel de "cuidado, en posición para salir corriendo" (6970), y el SL recomendado (6960) aún está bastante lejos.

En mi opinión, al menos con los datos de ahora mismo, la configuración alcista sigue siendo válida.


----------



## juanfer (16 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Largo en el ibex 7650.



Salto el SL.

Tragatochos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)

Amos paentro.... in chicken we trust!


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> MZMM, Sr. Burbujilmo !!  Si se fija, lo único que han hecho es desprenderse de los retails que iban largos. Meten el miedo en el cuerpo, echan a casi todos los pequeños, pero el setup sigue esencialmente igual.
> 
> Si se fija, ni siquiera han tocado el nivel de "cuidado, en posición para salir corriendo" (6970), y el SL recomendado (6960) aún está bastante lejos.
> 
> En mi opinión, al menos con los datos de ahora mismo, la configuración alcista sigue siendo válida.



No problemo, vuelvo a entrar (antes había entrado ya tarde, 6987), y ahora reentro en 6983. Pongo el SL de nuevo en el mismo sitio.
EDITO: 6983,8, para ser exactos.
EDITO de nuevo: También tenía un SP del 50% en 7010.5 (precio de venta), ahí si que no lo he cazado bien por los pelos. La duda es, ¿sigue la configuración de 7012-7032 o el objetivo de 7012 ya se da por cumplido y el que quedaría sería el 7032?? Lo digo para plantearme como configurar cierres parciales.
EDITO: SL en punto de entrada. Me secuestran para una reunión.


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> La duda es, ¿sigue la configuración de 7012-7032 o el objetivo de 7012 ya se da por cumplido y el que quedaría sería el 7032?? Lo digo para plantearme como configurar cierres parciales.





Si en verdad se imponen finalmente los alcistas, yo esperaría realmente sobrepasar el 7012 en esta [posible] segunda intentona alcista.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)

Métanle al DAX! putos 7000.......


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Métanle al DAX! putos 7000.......



Espera que voy a por el bulldozer pa tirar el tabique!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)

Parece que no puede,¿ no?


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Parece que no puede,¿ no?



Con el 7000 si, pero se ha quedado pegado en los 7003...

*VAMOS COOOOOÑO*

En cualquier caso la operación tiene un saludable color verde, el SL está puesto en el punto de entrada, con lo que perder no pierdo, así que las condiciones de salida de la operación son:
- Vuelta al SL.
- Llegada al 7032 (suelto la mitad), la otra mitad a ir subiendo el SL y hasta donde nos lleven.
- Que el posho diga que los larguistan han hincado la rodilla.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Con el 7000 si, pero se ha quedado pegado en los 7003...
> 
> *VAMOS COOOOOÑO*



Reportado!
Es,

*VAMOS COOOOOÑO*


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Reportado!
> Es,
> 
> *VAMOS COOOOOÑO*



Merda, ya lo cambio, ya lo cambio...


----------



## dj-mesa (16 Nov 2012)

[YOUTUBE]qYnY77U3V8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2012)

Hay que llamar al ala dura para estas operaciones.

Gente que esté acostumbrada a intervenir mercados.


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 Nov 2012)

Pirata, empuja para romper la MM200 de 5 minutos en los 7026, que ya estamos!!!


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 Nov 2012)

Cierro la mitad en 7031.3 . (1/2 mini del dax)

El SL del resto en el punto de entrada, planteandome ponerlo por debajo del anterior objetivo (7012)...

Maese pollastre, gracias. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)

Cerrada la op +50 daxpipotes.

No tiene chorra niná el pollastre :XX:







Thanks maaaaaaan!


----------



## pollastre (16 Nov 2012)

Que si mínimos del día.... y lo fueron 

Que si paramos en el 7012.... y paró

Que si paramos en el 7032.... y paró 








Le contaré ahora un secreto... he trabajado gratis para Ud., por cuanto yo ya estaba cerrado desde las 10 y poco de la mañana xD

Vamos, que de los 50 pips estos cantados, yo no he visto un pavo

Pero no pasa nada.... cualquier cosa por Ud., don DON, papito mío :XX::XX::XX::XX:


Lo mínimo es que me hubiera dedicado Ud. un gif de Fatality.... mas, ¡ay!, cuán desagradecidos son los piratas. Un poco más, y casi casi, es Ud. igual de chungo que el Señol Chinazo :XX::XX:






Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cerrada la op +50 daxpipotes.
> 
> No tiene chorra niná el pollastre :XX:
> 
> ...


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 Nov 2012)

Bueno, pues 39 euritos que había conseguido sacar yo (he tenido un buen día) y los 184 con el aviso que tan gentilmente nos ha dado maese (joder, como se nota que juega 37 divisiones por encima), cierro el chiringo. 

Muy buen día, si señor, muy buen día.


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (16 Nov 2012)

Diox mis Indras están que se salen hoy :love


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (16 Nov 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Bueno, pues 39 euritos que había conseguido sacar yo (he tenido un buen día) y los 184 con el aviso que tan gentilmente nos ha dado maese (joder, como se nota que juega 37 divisiones por encima), cierro el chiringo.
> 
> Muy buen día, si señor, muy buen día.






(39 + 184) * 20 días = 4.460 

Sería un buen sueldo mensual, desde luego ... :fiufiu:

Congratulations ...


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 Nov 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> (39 + 184) * 20 días = 4.460
> 
> Sería un buen sueldo mensual, desde luego ... :fiufiu:
> 
> Congratulations ...



Bueno, ha sido el mejor día en mucho tiempo. Y este mes en estos momentos voy en negativo (aunque gracias a lo de hoy ya por poco), he metido mucho la pata intentando coger el cuchillo que caia. 

Y lo de hoy ha sido por el chivatazo del maese (4 operaciones mías buenas = 39 euros, 1 con chivatazo del pollo = 184), que si no mejor me dedico a la huerta.


----------



## dj-mesa (16 Nov 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2012)

Ahora si que está esto para que pegue un peponazo y barra a los cortos


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2012)

*Mamaaaaaaaaa, quiero ser alcista!!
o mamaaaaaaaaa ser un accionista!!
......*


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Nov 2012)

me uno a usted


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2012)

A por los 1400

Vamooosss!!


----------



## dj-mesa (16 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A por los 1400
> 
> Vamooosss!!



[YOUTUBE]des8pOBGyvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2012)

... en cómodos plazos , claro.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2012)

El popu con cagalera...

Los derechos de suscripción de la ampliación de Banco Popular bajan con fuerza - elEconomista.es


----------



## paulistano (16 Nov 2012)

No sube esto amigos....ienso:




Pero tampoco baja8:





Pepon is coming:Baile:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Nov 2012)

Interesante articulo: Comparativa Futuros y CFD - FERRER     INVEST


----------



## paulistano (16 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No sube esto amigos....ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dejo esto:ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Nov 2012)

menudo chicharro y menuda rajazo ahora otro verde....


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

Llego en el momento justo, cargadores listos.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2012)

Viernes negro

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...gain-guanocalypse-now-vi-337.html#post7686924


----------



## J-Z (16 Nov 2012)

Se vino pepón y se pegó un ostión.


----------



## FranR (16 Nov 2012)

Me vengo al cierre....


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2012)

chavales se me están hinchando los c.ojones y voy a sacar la motosierra


----------



## FranR (16 Nov 2012)

S.S.

nuevo concepto

Subasta Sodomita.


----------



## tarrito (16 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me vengo al cierre....
> 
> el comentario lo haces en "porteño" o en "castellano manchego" :
> 
> ::


----------



## Seren (16 Nov 2012)

Típico cierre en mínimos del ibex empujados por los americanos los cuales a partir de ahora subirán hasta que puede que acaben en verde.


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

Miren Apple.


----------



## FranR (16 Nov 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> FranR dijo:
> 
> 
> > Me vengo al cierre....
> ...


----------



## tonuel (16 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Pepon is coming:Baile:




A soltar tonterias a la guarderia... sin acritud y tal... 8:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Monlovi dijo:
> 
> 
> > Vengo del verbo "saca los gin que voypallá"....
> ...


----------



## FranR (16 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> FranR dijo:
> 
> 
> > Ha estado mucho tiempo ausente, señol FlanL...
> ...


----------



## tarrito (16 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Monlovi dijo:
> 
> 
> > Vengo del verbo "saca los gin que voypallá"....
> ...


----------



## paulistano (16 Nov 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> A soltar tonterias a la guarderia... sin acritud... 8:



Ánimo, un mal día lo tiene cualquiera!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Miren Apple.



Que haya perdido esos 530 la dejan en mu mala situación, ¿no?


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2012)

Llega el finde.

Disfruten de la vida

[YOUTUBE]nBpI0aJQ518[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Nov 2012)

Géiser en el SP.... mira que son cabrones


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Nov 2012)

jojo, los usanos lo que acaban de hacer


----------



## tonuel (16 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ánimo, un mal día lo tiene cualquiera!




Hoy no es dia de invocar a Pepón... sino al tio de la guadaña... :baba:


Saludos :baba:


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

Mucho cuidado con First Solar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pero he dejado los deberes hechos....
> 
> o



Infravalora el ánimo que nos insufla su presencia en el hilo.

No lo haga más. Su hoja de ruta me la sé de memoria:
Pabajo-Parriba-Pabajo.


----------



## paulistano (16 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Llega el finde.
> 
> Disfruten de la vida
> 
> ...



Coño!!! 

Las amigas de Pollastre y GT en el garito tipo cueva al que iban en Granada a tomarse Gin&Tonics....El Camborio!! Si no recuerdo mal....:fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que haya perdido esos 530 la dejan en mu mala situación, ¿no?



Para mí el nivel está en 518 y define la clavicular de una figura importante.
En el momento del aviso, adentro con 506,29 y stop dos dolares más abajo.


----------



## dj-mesa (16 Nov 2012)

Vaya dia....muchas gacelas muertas por el camino


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Para mí el nivel está en 518 y define la clavicular de una figura importante.
> En el momento del aviso, adentro con 506,29 y stop dos dolares más abajo.



Janus, deja pasar APPLE.

La carga el diablo, amigo


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2012)

Esa es la vela


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

Ya ven Apple y demás, casi náaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## paulistano (16 Nov 2012)

pepitoria dijo:


> esa es la vela




vamossssss coooooñooooooooooooo


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2012)

Los que vayan cortos que vayan preparando su bote de vaselina...


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, deja pasar APPLE.
> 
> La carga el diablo, amigo



El stop ya está en el punto de entrada. 150 títulos y a esperar si sube 50 dolares más arriba.

Janus dijo "llego a tiempo" y a tiempo es.


----------



## dj-mesa (16 Nov 2012)




----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2012)

El culibex no baja ni a tiros.

Cuando está en peligro, siempre aparecen compras.

Ya no voy a pillar más contratos porque mi regla de money management me lo impide, pero me dan ganas de mandar la disciplina a tomar por culo ...

Menos mal que estamos en finde.


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

Vean la posible vuelta en James River. Le meto un tirillo de 3000 títulos solamente para evitar riesgo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Nov 2012)

¿1359.35 doble techo diario? ::


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

Dineral el que ha entrado en Apple buscando el rebote.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vean la posible vuelta en James River. Le meto un tirillo de 3000 títulos solamente para evitar riesgo.



¿Para evitar el riesgo?


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

Vaya pastuqui que andamos ganando en Apple. Los dos talegos largos ya.


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Para evitar el riesgo?



Son cuatro perrillas, un doceavo del tiro a Apple.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2012)




----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

Vendemos 75 títulos (la mitad de la posi) en Apple. 23 dolares por título aprox. al bolsillo. Para el resto de la posi subimos stop a 512.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Son cuatro perrillas, un doceavo del tiro a Apple.



Ya cojo.nes ya se que va con "poco", pero me hace gracia lo de para evitar el riesgo, me meto en bolsa ::


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2012)

También tengo que decir....

que quienes manejan esto son unos hijos de per*** de los gordos

5 reversals criminales entre hoy y ayer.


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

there is no alibi, there is no partner. All for me


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya cojo.nes ya se que va con "poco", pero me hace gracia lo de para evitar el riesgo, me meto en bolsa ::



Primer mandamiento: El carbón cuando no quema, no es peligroso.
Segundo mandamiento: No hagan caso a Janus aunque diga "llego a tiempo"
Tercer mandamiento: Hay que estar en la trinchera.

Corolario: Seguirán sin un chavo


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> También tengo que decir....
> 
> que quienes manejan esto son unos hijos de per*** de los gordos
> 
> 5 reversals criminales entre hoy y ayer.



Hoy ha sido sencillo más o menos viendo el timeframe de horas. Se ha visto bien. Un para de movimientos contrarios para después meterle el giro fuerte cuando más se estaba cayendo.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2012)

Mother of God 

El que se haya puesto corto al cierre europeo.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy ha sido sencillo más o menos viendo el timeframe de horas. Se ha visto bien. Un para de movimientos contrarios para después meterle el giro fuerte cuando más se estaba cayendo.



Le echan imaginación esta gente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Primer mandamiento: El carbón cuando no quema, no es peligroso.
> Segundo mandamiento: No hagan caso a Janus aunque diga "llego a tiempo"
> Tercer mandamiento: Hay que estar en la trinchera.
> 
> Corolario: Seguirán sin un chavo


----------



## juanfer (16 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> También tengo que decir....
> 
> que quienes manejan esto son unos hijos de per*** de los gordos
> 
> 5 reversals criminales entre hoy y ayer.



Creo que como las gacelas ya escasean, los leones grandes se comen a los pequeños. Porque las barridas de estos dias han sido brutales.


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

Indecisión de nuevo. Ya verán que velote más apañadito is coming.
La pantalla en timeframe de minutos, el resto es opositar a joder el dinero de la juerga del fin de semana.


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Creo que como las gacelas ya escasean, los leones grandes se comen a los pequeños. Porque las barridas de estos dias han sido brutales.



Yo no veo tantas barridas. Dónde quedan aquellos velones diarios de 60 pipos en el día para el SP?, o los más de 28 días con más de 200 pipos de amplitud en el IBEX?, o las velas de 50 pipos en un minuto en el DAX?.

Ahora está todo muy tranquilo, pero volverá la volatilidad .... y RameroJoy claudicará.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2012)

3 días de bolsa en usa la semana que viene...


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vendemos 75 títulos (la mitad de la posi) en Apple. 23 dolares por título aprox. al bolsillo. Para el resto de la posi subimos stop a 512.



Mañana págate unas gambas cabrón ::


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mother of God
> 
> El que se haya puesto corto al cierre europeo.



Dudo que el hilo se haya puesto alguno corto 8:


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mañana págate unas gambas cabrón ::



Pues sí!, llevaba dos semanas de muy baja actividad en bolsa (excepto el festivo de la semana anterior) porque unos keniatas me están fundiendo a cuenta de currar con ellos para una carretera en su país.

Pero el festín aún no ha acabado. Le pillé a medio dolar del puto mínimo y le voy a sacar recorrido.

Las JR saltaron pero las sigo porque voy a volver a entrar en un buen punto si lo veo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Nov 2012)

FCC se va por 2º bajista a los 8 € (quizás 7,8 y pico largos). Si pierde los 7 euros que quizás los visite en alguna estación próxima, su precio puede irse al subsuelo.
Os digo lo mismo que Popular, se ataca a donde se quiere sacar tajada (FCC está firmando y seguirá firmando buenos contratos, lo saben las manos del mercado y ven potencial en un futuro de revalorización), por eso nadie ataca a Inditex aún a pesar de lo acumulado del valor, saben que no hay más chicha y que no va a mejorar en próximos ejercicios.


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

First pinta un corto bastante claro ahora pero exige un stop muy importante. Van a ver un velón en diario.


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> FCC se va por 2º bajista a los 8 € (quizás 7,8 y pico largos). Si pierde los 7 euros que quizás los visite en alguna estación próxima, su precio puede irse al subsuelo.
> Os digo lo mismo que Popular, se ataca a donde se quiere sacar tajada (FCC está firmando y seguirá firmando buenos contratos, lo saben las manos del mercado y ven potencial en un futuro de revalorización), por eso nadie ataca a Inditex aún a pesar de lo acumulado del valor, saben que no hay más chicha y que no va a mejorar en próximos ejercicios.



Pues van a tener que darle un buen meneo a su negocio porque hace aguas por todos los sitios. No hay "sala que maneje dinero" en Castellana ni despacho de abogados de transacciones que no hable habitualmente del devenir de FCC. No pueden pagar su deuda y los bancos no les van a dar la pasta para que sigan tal y como van ahora. Van a tener que fundirse media empresa de forma que tendrán que asumir que hace años gastaron X y ahora van a recuperar 0,8X y thanks.

Evidentemente el valor terminará subiendo y mucho por el mero hecho de el equity subirá a media que la deuda baje. Lo que sucede es que los 8,5 de ahora son caros. Si alguien mete 200.000 euros a largo plazo ahora mismo, se puede encontrar con 60.000 euros en contra no muy tarde y eso debe doler y provocar mucha rojez.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Nov 2012)

Es curioso que el Santander se comprometa a asegurar el 25% de la ampliación a esos 0,4 euros, precio caro. Ya veréis, pero tanto BBVA, la Caixa, Goldman, Citi y algunos más, la van a coger a 1/4-1/3 menos. El Santander hace cosas raras, ya le pasó con Bankia igual. Me recuerda cada vez más a telefónica, de emblema mundial a coña marineda por dejarse influenciar por la puta política. En fin, la cogeremos a menos de 3 € las santaderes cuando toque (ya sabéis, si perdemos los 5500-5200, última frontera, a por los 3000 parando en los 4700-4400, pero a por los 3000 sí o sí).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues van a tener que darle un buen meneo a su negocio porque hace aguas por todos los sitios. No hay "sala que maneje dinero" en Castellana ni despacho de abogados de transacciones que no hable habitualmente del devenir de FCC. No pueden pagar su deuda y los bancos no les van a dar la pasta para que sigan tal y como van ahora. Van a tener que fundirse media empresa de forma que tendrán que asumir que hace años gastaron X y ahora van a recuperar 0,8X y thanks.
> 
> Evidentemente el valor terminará subiendo y mucho por el mero hecho de el equity subirá a media que la deuda baje. Lo que sucede es que los 8,5 de ahora son caros. Si alguien mete 200.000 euros a largo plazo ahora mismo, se puede encontrar con 60.000 euros en contra no muy tarde y eso debe doler y provocar mucha rojez.



Si pierde los 7 €, que es muy posible, la van a querer pillar en inicio de acumulación a zonas de 4-5 €. Al tiempo, yo de entresijos y tal no sé, veo que controlas mucho de lo que se maneja dentro de las sociedades, quizás todo tenga relación.


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

El money flow se paró en seco en Apple pero en timeframe diario se ve una vuelta clara que esperemos a la que le enchufen nuevamente gasolina a partir de las 21:00h. Es importante tener hoy un cierre en verde, cuanto más mejor, y un rayajo importante de volumen.


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Si pierde los 7 €, que es muy posible, la van a querer pillar en inicio de acumulación a zonas de 4-5 €. Al tiempo, yo de entresijos y tal no sé, veo que controlas mucho de lo que se maneja dentro de las sociedades, quizás todo tenga relación.



Hombre, a 4 euros sí que estaría para meterle un buen chorrete de dinero con visión de muy largo plazo. La empresa a va cambiar mucho porque se metió donde no llegaba. Hará un back to the basis, echará a las casta dinosauria que allí arriba ..... y volverá a ser una empresa pequeña que hace lo que sabe hacer. En cuanto le metan un buen corte para ser más pequeños y absorban varias toneladas de ética empresarial ... volverá a ser una empresa en la que invertir.

Tiene de bueno que sus dueños son castuzos y buscan vivir como rentistas por lo que siempre buscarán que el dividendo tenga un pay-out alto.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Nov 2012)

Repito la putada que le va a hacer Santander a sus accionistas (ya se la hizo con Bankia) pq aquí se trata de ganar más y más, no ayudar al "sistema".
Por puro técnico cualquier analista de las otras 4,5 que están esperando precio en la ampliación, comprará populares a 0,3 (quizás menos) objetivo del doble techo. Santander comprará 1/3 más caro, aunque les parezca barato. Di con todo, que por acumulación la llevarán hasta la MM200 sesiones a 0,8 € +- y si pasa de ahí a zonas de 1,3 €, pero como siempre, invirtiendo por compromiso nacional el tito Botín.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hombre, a 4 euros sí que estaría para meterle un buen chorrete de dinero con visión de muy largo plazo. La empresa a va cambiar mucho porque se metió donde no llegaba. Hará un back to the basis, echará a las casta dinosauria que allí arriba ..... y volverá a ser una empresa pequeña que hace lo que sabe hacer. En cuanto le metan un buen corte para ser más pequeños y absorban varias toneladas de ética empresarial ... volverá a ser una empresa en la que invertir.
> 
> Tiene de bueno que sus dueños son castuzos y buscan vivir como rentistas por lo que siempre buscarán que el dividendo tenga un pay-out alto.



Yo siempre pienso que se ataca donde se quiere sacar tajada, el tiempo me lo ha demostrado varias veces y donde no me la ha demostrado (Coloniales, Metrovacesa, Astroc etc es pq muy pronto no permitían cortos). Allí donde hay un valor atacado con cortos libres, bueno si sabes esperar el precio adecuado. Los cortos financian o aseguran carteras de posiciones largas posteriores tipo fondos de pensiones, etc. La posición corta es la antesala del largo.


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Si pierde los 7 €, que es muy posible, la van a querer pillar en inicio de acumulación a zonas de 4-5 €. Al tiempo, yo de entresijos y tal no sé, veo que controlas mucho de lo que se maneja dentro de las sociedades, quizás todo tenga relación.



Te voy a ceder la guadaña ::


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

Tenía el día cerrado ya pero me voy a poner a la faena porque a eso de las nueve menos diez puede empezar una hora muy buena del trading. El SP está indicándo "movement" is coming.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Nov 2012)

nuevo reversal usano hoy están dando estopa a cortos -largos- cortos????


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Nov 2012)

Otro chollo que quieren comprar abajo. El gráfico es tan simple como evidente. A ver, ese martillo invertido imponente, mejor dicho, vela de sombra superior potente, es una resistencia del valor extrema. Después de una concentración de precios, el valor tiene dos paradas próximas, los 1,9 y la zona de 1,7 se irá a los 1,2, un buen precio, si sigue llamándose Abengoa.


----------



## FranR (16 Nov 2012)

Pues yo sigo pensando que antes del cierre nos van a pegar un susto bueno...algunos seguimos machacando cortos :


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Te voy a ceder la guadaña ::



Espera unos meses..(los 5200 son la última frontera, si no es así, me llamáis tontoculo cada vez que aparezca).


----------



## FranR (16 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Espera unos meses..(los 5200 son la última frontera, si no es así, me llamáis tontoculo cada vez que aparezca).



Lo quoteo y preparo para un posible spoiler en la firma de todos los foreros.

Yo los veo, pero creo que aún no. Tenemos una visita pendiente por ahí arriba, 8400, para luego tener ese infierno HS. 8:

Repito mi hojaruta: 72xx.....si es rápido tendremos una incursión rápida en los 6miles para luego SI NO SE TUERCE LA ENTRADA DE PASTA a la banca...peponazo sideral.


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Espera unos meses..(los 5200 son la última frontera, si no es así, me llamáis tontoculo cada vez que aparezca).



Creo y confío en tí aunque no dejas de ser un aficionadillo optimista ante la debacle de muerte y destrucción que preveo 8:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Lo quoteo y preparo para un posible spoiler en la firma de todos los foreros.
> 
> Yo los veo, pero creo que aún no. Tenemos una visita pendiente por ahí arriba, 8400, para luego tener ese infierno HS. 8:
> 
> Repito mi hojaruta: 72xx.....si es rápido tendremos una incursión rápida en los 6miles para luego SI NO SE TUERCE LA ENTRADA DE PASTA a la banca...peponazo sideral.



sí, esa cota tb la contemplo..estoy hablando de 2013, pero eso. Veremos que pasa cuando visite mínimos, como no respete y veas los 5200 perforados, esperalos en 3000-2900-2800. 
En macro no sé que motivos pueden existir para que 2013 sea un buen año (aparte de un paro de más de 6 millones de personas, un default camuflado por una quita del 40%..ya lo veréis, etc etc), agradecería que alguién me lo explicase.


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

I'd like to say this is the most amazing crowd i've never seen, ever.

Let's go, the session starts.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Creo y confío en tí aunque no dejas de ser un aficionadillo optimista ante la debacle de muerte y destrucción que preveo 8:



Lo soy, en realidad soy muy optimista ya que tengo los gráficos invertidos..Confía confía que aunque veas las matildes, santanderes y demás muy baratas ahora, algo a ti te dice tb que lo van a estar más, verdad?
saludos


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

I'd like to say this is the most amazing crowd i've never seen, ever.

Let's go, the session starts.


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> sí, esa cota tb la contemplo..estoy hablando de 2013, pero eso. Veremos que pasa cuando visite mínimos, como no respete y veas los 5200 perforados, esperalos en 3000-2900-2800.
> En macro no sé que motivos pueden existir para que 2013 sea un buen año (*aparte de un paro de más de 6 millones de personas, un default camuflado por una quita del 40%..ya lo veréis, etc etc*), agradecería que alguién me lo explicase.



Tú y yo nos vamos a llevar bien ::


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

Largos en JR con cuatro céntimos de stop.


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Lo soy, en realidad soy muy optimista ya que tengo los gráficos invertidos..Confía confía que aunque veas las matildes, santanderes y demás muy baratas ahora, algo a ti te dice tb que lo van a estar más, verdad?
> saludos



Vamos a comprar todo el puto índice con unos pocos miles de aurelios ::


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gWypoq33__g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Nov 2012)

Hay algo que me gustaría explicar. El ibex tuvo un parón técnico en los 5900-6000 por soporte nada más y por cierta acción estúpida de la CNMV, ahí construyo un doble suelo zonal que lo parece impulsar poco a poco a +- los 8500 salvo fallo alcista lo que reforzaría nuestra posición (quizás pueda realizar un doble techo en los 8800-9000 de alto rango con clavicular en esos 6000 ptos que tendría mucho sentido desde el punto de vista técnico como argumento a mayores para el objetivo final en esos 3000).
Bien, hizo ese parón en el soporte ahí, pero no era el final del impulso bajista, que eran más bien los 5600-5700. Ese nivel lo visitará completando el 3º bajista (en azul. Si os fijáis, le está costando mucho superar consolidando esos 8000 ptos por ser el fibo del 61,8% de ese 3º impulso), y ahí entrarán dudas, pero ese nivel no es el importante. La cota de salvoconducto para el fin del mundo la rompimos en los 6600-6700 ptos, ahí activamos un 2º bajista hacia esa zona de 3000 (en verde). Si caemos de 5600-5700, entraría en juego una envolvente de 3 impulsos (en azul más grueso) cuyo único freno serían esos 5200 ptos +- (soporte histórico pero..) y que casualmente nos envía a esos 3000 ptos.


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hay algo que me gustaría explicar. El ibex tuvo un parón técnico en los 5900-6000 por soporte nada más y por cierta acción estúpida de la CNMV, ahí construyo un doble suelo zonal que lo parece impulsar poco a poco a +- los 8500 salvo fallo alcista lo que reforzaría nuestra posición (quizás pueda realizar un doble techo en los 8800-9000 de alto rango con clavicular en esos 6000 ptos que tendría mucho sentido desde el punto de vista técnico como argumento a mayores para el objetivo final en esos 3000).
> Bien, hizo ese parón en el soporte ahí, pero no era el final del impulso bajista, que eran más bien los 5600-5700. Ese nivel lo visitará completando el 3º bajista (en azul. Si os fijáis, le está costando mucho superar consolidando esos 8000 ptos por ser el fibo del 61,8% de ese 3º impulso), y ahí entrarán dudas, pero ese nivel no es el importante. La cota de salvoconducto para el fin del mundo la rompimos en los 6600-6700 ptos, ahí activamos un 2º bajista hacia esa zona de 3000 (en verde). Si caemos de 5600-5700, entraría en juego una envolvente de 3 impulsos (en azul más grueso) cuyo único freno serían esos 5200 ptos +- (soporte histórico pero..) y que casualmente nos envía a esos 3000 ptos.



Yo lo veo ligeramente, unos pipos, por debajo de 8.800.

Veo prácticamente imposible que los niveles actuales estén reflejando un techo intermedio. La figura en la pauta de precios es de consolidación de la tendencia inmediatamente anterior (rebote alcista) y además la han sujetado de forma muy descarada para que no pierda en cierre los 7550 - 7600.

En este tramo el SP se ha venido abajo y al culibex lo han seguido sujetando.

El MACD está a una puta vela verde de marcar señal de compra.

Demasiadas coincidencias. Yo lo veo bastante claro pero no me hagáis demasiado caso porque voy supercargado y soy poco objetivo ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Nov 2012)

Aqui os dejo otro argumento (creo que ya lo he dejado varias veces). Este canal del ibex roto en escala logarítmica tb nos lleva a esa zona justamente, previa parada por los 4700 creo por objetivo de ese triángulo tan hermosamente realizado.


----------



## FranR (16 Nov 2012)

Vaya hora que se han marcado, viagra mode en euro y SP ::

Ultima tanda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2012)

Janux, ¿te quedas abierto en las corboneras el finde?


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Vaya hora que se han marcado, viagra mode en euro y SP ::
> 
> Ultima tanda.



Deja sitio a los largos que hay faena para unos cuantos días


----------



## Seren (16 Nov 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Típico cierre en mínimos del ibex empujados por los americanos los cuales a partir de ahora subirán hasta que puede que acaben en verde.



Vengo a recoger el premio a mi post de las 17:26 
Un poquito de siyalodeciayo


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janux, ¿te quedas abierto en las corboneras el finde?



Of course, sorry por no avisar antes .... me había ido a rebanar un poco una pata de 5J que hemos comprado a principios de la semana. Le pego un viaje siempre al levantarme para dejarme un buen sabor por la mañana y por la noche ya le meto con todo.


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Of course, sorry por no avisar antes .... me había ido a rebanar un poco una pata de 5J que hemos comprado a principios de la semana. Le pego un viaje siempre al levantarme para dejarme un buen sabor por la mañana y por la noche ya le meto con todo.



::::::

[YOUTUBE]zwdEltDzLpc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Nov 2012)

Para los que operan con ING. Ya se pueden poner SL y SP en mercado americano


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (17 Nov 2012)

Apple rozando los 500$-
Que opinais?
Antes del desplome de las acciones, si se produjera, no debería tener un rebote? Lleva cayendo un 30% en cosa de un par de meses.
Opiniones, etc.
Donde veis entrada en el mercado americano?


----------



## villares (17 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para los que operan con ING. Ya se pueden poner SL y SP en mercado americano



Esta usted seguro?
Acabo de probarlo. La opcion aparece, pero en mercado europeo y americano no me deja elegirla (esta desactivada). Solo me deja elegirla en el mercado espanyol.

ING es solo para valientes!


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Apple rozando los 500$-
> Que opinais?
> Antes del desplome de las acciones, si se produjera, no debería tener un rebote? Lleva cayendo un 30% en cosa de un par de meses.
> Opiniones, etc.
> Donde veis entrada en el mercado americano?



Las posibilidades de rebote son muy grandes. Ayer subió en un rato unos 25 dolares con un volumen muy importante. Obviamente, con la debida precaución.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Nov 2012)

Jefe Claca, 

¿Que opinas de E-on?

[*E-on*]







Se está desacelerando la caída coincidiendo con una zona de soporte por los 14, aunque los mínimos diarios siguen siendo cada vez menores. Me parece que por la verticalidad de la caída, los 12,7x los tocará. Lo que no me termina de convencer es que cuando e-on estaba por ese nivel de precios, el DAX estaba por los 5300... Lo digo porque le de la locura y se nos vaya a los 11,5 approx.

Viendo el gráf de nuevo, sin pensar, me convenzo un poco que a los 11 y algo llega. ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Nov 2012)

villares dijo:


> Esta usted seguro?
> Acabo de probarlo. La opcion aparece, pero en mercado europeo y americano no me deja elegirla (esta desactivada). Solo me deja elegirla en el mercado espanyol.
> 
> ING es solo para valientes!



Pues tiene razón, aunque juraría que ayer la seleccioné.....::


----------



## villares (17 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues tiene razón, aunque juraría que ayer la seleccioné.....::



A que hora fue eso? Me parece que se paso usted con su racion de ron anoche!

No deberia de tradear bajo los efectos del alcohol....te hace ver cosas que no son...


----------



## bertok (17 Nov 2012)

Alimento para el intelecto

[YOUTUBE]q03cWio-zjk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Ubnh4DE5AOk[/YOUTUBE]

Denle que están "aburridos"


----------



## bertok (17 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> [YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Denle que están "aburridos"



Pega bien el enlace, toooorpe. 8:


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2012)

[YOUTUBE]SFaRazMpxcM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2012)

Y diversificamos un poquito más, con bueno de lo bueno.

Imperdonable no escucharlo enterito. "venga arriba ese Chásis".

minuto 18 mítico.

[YOUTUBE]SCJfz3Fr_oc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Nov 2012)

Esa discoteca estaba en Mataró. Era un antro de droja y rapaos.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Las posibilidades de rebote son muy grandes. Ayer subió en un rato unos 25 dolares con un volumen muy importante. Obviamente, con la debida precaución.



las posibilidades son hasta los 600$ soy pobre y llevo 3 ayer 18$


----------



## paulistano (17 Nov 2012)

Ya que están de músicos hoy....antes de que muchos de aquí naciéramos ya estaban estos dando por culo y haciendo cosas como la del video....Highway Star en directo.,...canción de 7 minutos que va mejorando según avanzan los minutos, rizando el rizo una y otra vez....en fin...indescri ptible...un must, vamos.


[YOUTUBE]KgZSnAkQc4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> las posibilidades son hasta los 600$ soy pobre y llevo 3 ayer 18$



Pues necesitas un porrón de dolares de subida para paga la comisión de compra y el doble para la comisión de salida también.

Todo lo que sea una comisión de entrada + salida superior al 0,5% es una ruina o una delicia para el broker.


----------



## Claca (17 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Jefe Claca,
> 
> ¿Que opinas de E-on?
> 
> ...



Viendo sólo el gráfico, pinta horrible. No hay recogida todavía, y piensa que en la zona 18 metieron una empapelada importante, con trampa incluida, con lo cual hasta que no pase una temporada congestionando en un soporte, ni tocar, aunque se te escape algún rebote, pues sólo sería eso.

PD: Esta creo que la comenté hace la tira, es una pena que no encuentre los posts.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues necesitas un porrón de dolares de subida para paga la comisión de compra y el doble para la comisión de salida también.
> 
> Todo lo que sea una comisión de entrada + salida superior al 0,5% es una ruina o una delicia para el broker.



exactamente 12€ + 6.5€(por cambio de moneda ) renta4, otros tantos cuando salga ¿muy caros, no? podía con 4 pero pero me hubiera que con
67€ en liquidez es lo que hay con 1900€::


----------



## paulistano (18 Nov 2012)




----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Nov 2012)

Esta imagen es más adecuada para la hora :XX:


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2012)

Tengo unos centimillos sueltos ::

Ampliación del Banco Popular, ¿ Un nuevo Bankia? : El Economista Impaciente : BLOGS Estrategias de Inversión

Banco Popular: no acudan a la ampliacin de capital


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tengo unos centimillos sueltos ::
> 
> Ampliación del Banco Popular, ¿ Un nuevo Bankia? : El Economista Impaciente : BLOGS Estrategias de Inversión
> 
> Banco Popular: no acudan a la ampliacin de capital



Resérvalos para Fomento.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> exactamente 12€ + 6.5€(por cambio de moneda ) renta4, otros tantos cuando salga ¿muy caros, no? podía con 4 pero pero me hubiera que con
> 67€ en liquidez es lo que hay con 1900€::



Con ese capital te recomiendo jugar solo con un miniibex, te van a comer a comisiones...

Con un mini la entrada y salida en R4 por ejemplo son 3,8€...

Saludos...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (18 Nov 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Con ese capital te recomiendo jugar solo con un miniibex, te van a comer a comisiones...
> 
> Con un mini la entrada y salida en R4 por ejemplo son 3,8€...
> 
> Saludos...



.
EN Interdin son 1,8 €, más barato. Garantías intradía 360, 900 al cierre para el mini ibex Creo que son de las más baratas. La app para iPhone complementa bastante bien la web, q es más bien cutre. 

Lo peor para mi q no tiene tipos de ordenes avanzadas (condicionadas, trailing, etc ...)


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2012)

El mercado usano inmobiliario comienza a dar algunas señales de recuperación pero muy lejos aún de algo realmente concluyente.

Quédense que ya llevan 4 años enchufando pasta, con dación en pago en USA etc..... y así están. En España aún se está peor de como estaban ellos hace cuatro años así que vayan echando una proyección temporal para que el mercado inmobiliario patrio comience a mejorar algo.

Por otro lado, aún estoy cagándome en tó a cuenta del IBI. Por dos propiedad me han clavado hasta la empuñadora. Solo por la de Madrid aún estoy pensando en qué se van a gastar estos sinverguenzas esa pasta. A grosso modo, calculo que solo en la CAM se pueden estar levantando más de 2000 millones de euros perfectamente.


----------



## kikepm (18 Nov 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> EN Interdin son 1,8 €, más barato. Garantías intradía 360, 900 al cierre para el mini ibex Creo que son de las más baratas. La app para iPhone complementa bastante bien la web, q es más bien cutre.
> 
> Lo peor para mi q no tiene tipos de ordenes avanzadas (condicionadas, trailing, etc ...)



En Interactive Brokers salen a 1,25 € por ida y vuelta 2,5 € cada mini ibex.

Y hay como unos 50 tipos de órdenes, pueden relacionarse y crear órdenes muy complejas, plataforma muy completa y recomendable.

Ah, y el dinero está fuera de españa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El mercado usano inmobiliario comienza a dar algunas señales de recuperación pero muy lejos aún de algo realmente concluyente.
> 
> Quédense que ya llevan 4 años enchufando pasta, con dación en pago en USA etc..... y así están. En España aún se está peor de como estaban ellos hace cuatro años así que vayan echando una proyección temporal para que el mercado inmobiliario patrio comience a mejorar algo.
> 
> Por otro lado, aún estoy cagándome en tó a cuenta del IBI. Por dos propiedad me han clavado hasta la empuñadora. Solo por la de Madrid aún estoy pensando en qué se van a gastar estos sinverguenzas esa pasta. A grosso modo, calculo que solo en la CAM se pueden estar levantando más de 2000 millones de euros perfectamente.




Un lugar interesante para leer sobre vivienda en usa aquí:

U.S. Housing Finance News | HousingWire


----------



## kikepm (18 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El mercado usano inmobiliario comienza a dar algunas señales de recuperación pero muy lejos aún de algo realmente concluyente.
> 
> Quédense que ya llevan 4 años enchufando pasta, con dación en pago en USA etc..... y así están. En España aún se está peor de como estaban ellos hace cuatro años así que vayan echando una proyección temporal para que el mercado inmobiliario patrio comience a mejorar algo.
> 
> Por otro lado, aún estoy cagándome en tó a cuenta del IBI. Por dos propiedad me han clavado hasta la empuñadora. Solo por la de Madrid aún estoy pensando en qué se van a gastar estos sinverguenzas esa pasta. A grosso modo, calculo que solo en la CAM se pueden estar levantando más de 2000 millones de euros perfectamente.



Ser propietario en españa va a suponer soltar pasta durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2012)

[YOUTUBE]f3MYHPfUc9[/YOUTUBE]

Muy relevante lo que dice en los primeros minutos.


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]f3MYHPfUc9[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Muy relevante lo que dice en los primeros minutos.



Lo tuyo con los videos es de toooorpes ::


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2012)

Pues lo he hecho como siempre y lo veo bien.


----------



## Claca (18 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> GAMESA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GAMESA, la primera en la frente que ya iba tocando:







En los términos planteados la operativa ya no tenía sentido y el stop debía ser aplicado. Ahora se encuentra en zona de soporte en clave diaria, pero precisamente por eso y siendo GAM el precio en seguimiento no vale la pena intentar adivinar el significado y profundidad de "zona", el techo de corto plazo nos dice que de momento en la temporalidad que nos interesaba el valor está girado a la baja.


----------



## Claca (18 Nov 2012)

A todo esto hay que tener en cuenta que estas semanas el mercado tenía pinta de estar haciendo un techo y ahora ya empezamos a caer sin que las noticias nos alteren el ánimo, lo cual da como resultado ese característico "caer, caerá, pero todavía le podría quedar un poco de recorrido al alza", que normalmente acompaña los giros a la baja. Cuidado, porque la cosa se está poniendo más fea de lo que parece. De hecho, mientras el IBEX no supere los 7.900, es posible que el precio siga goteando a la baja hasta los 7.100.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2012)

Subidón, subidón...

TASE Site - Homepage


----------



## kikepm (18 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]f3MYHPfUc9[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Muy relevante lo que dice en los primeros minutos.



Yo tampoco lo puedo ver, dice que el vídeo no existe.


----------



## juanfer (18 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El mercado usano inmobiliario comienza a dar algunas señales de recuperación pero muy lejos aún de algo realmente concluyente.
> 
> Quédense que ya llevan 4 años enchufando pasta, con dación en pago en USA etc..... y así están. En España aún se está peor de como estaban ellos hace cuatro años así que vayan echando una proyección temporal para que el mercado inmobiliario patrio comience a mejorar algo.
> 
> Por otro lado, aún estoy cagándome en tó a cuenta del IBI. Por dos propiedad me han clavado hasta la empuñadora. Solo por la de Madrid aún estoy pensando en qué se van a gastar estos sinverguenzas esa pasta. A grosso modo, calculo que solo en la CAM se pueden estar levantando más de 2000 millones de euros perfectamente.



Sin contar el impuesto de patrimonio, actualmente la vivienda habitual esta exenta, si quitan esa excepcion puede ser la puntita, ni IRPF por las rentas generadas.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El mercado usano inmobiliario comienza a dar algunas señales de recuperación pero muy lejos aún de algo realmente concluyente.
> 
> Quédense que ya llevan 4 años enchufando pasta, con dación en pago en USA etc..... y así están. En España aún se está peor de como estaban ellos hace cuatro años así que vayan echando una proyección temporal para que el mercado inmobiliario patrio comience a mejorar algo.
> 
> Por otro lado, aún estoy cagándome en tó a cuenta del IBI. Por dos propiedad me han clavado hasta la empuñadora. Solo por la de Madrid aún estoy pensando en qué se van a gastar estos sinverguenzas esa pasta. A grosso modo, calculo que solo en la CAM se pueden estar levantando más de 2000 millones de euros perfectamente.



janus, perdone la indiscreción ¿cuánto pago de IBI en Madrid? para comparar
En Pontevedra (ciudad) unos 400€ (389 para ser exactos), años 80 (100m2)


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Nov 2012)

Claca ¿qué figura es la que formado AAPL ? ¿es un espansivo?


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> janus, perdone la indiscreción ¿cuánto pago de IBI en Madrid? para comparar
> En Pontevedra (ciudad) unos 400€ (389 para ser exactos), años 80 (100m2)



Depende mucho de las zonas, pero por un 3 dormitorios vete preparando casi 900 aurelios y otros 71 aurelios en conceptos de Tasa de residuos urbanos.

Madrid es muy caro hamijos


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Nov 2012)

Le queda un "pequeño" ajuste ::









Janus dijo:


> El mercado usano inmobiliario comienza a dar algunas señales de recuperación pero muy lejos aún de algo realmente concluyente.
> 
> Quédense que ya llevan 4 años enchufando pasta, con dación en pago en USA etc..... y así están. En España aún se está peor de como estaban ellos hace cuatro años así que vayan echando una proyección temporal para que el mercado inmobiliario patrio comience a mejorar algo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Nov 2012)

Cuando acabemos 2012 la rallita roja española estará sobre el 120...

Saludos...

Pd: Neutron, en interdin la compraventa de un miniibex son dos euros...?


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Le queda un "pequeño" ajuste ::



Es expaña va a ser terrorífico.

1. - Se ha creado un miedo en la población sobre los efectos del endeudamiento en tochos que dificilmente se pueda revertir en muchos años. La componente inercial es muy poderosa.

2. - El poder adquisitivo se ha ido para no regresar en al menos 10 años.

3. - ¿quién cojones va a meter 200.000 aurelios en un puto piso si con ese dinero tienes la vida muy bien encarrilada en muchas zonas de expaña?.

4. - La pirámide poblacional indica claramente que no habrá masa de suficientes compradores de zulos para evitar que el precio siga bajando.

5. - Tener zulo va a ser muy caro por las mordidas que necesita el estado para poder seguir manteniendo sus privilegios (en estos días se están abonando los impuestos del IBI + Basuras en Madrid. Un zulo de 120 metros con 3 dormitorios no baja de 900 aurelios).

6. El no-mercado promovido por lo estatal fortalecerá el mercado deflacionario de los particulares que ven la venta de su zulo como la única salvación a sus problemas.

Queda mucho que ver todavía, mientras el bienestar de la población de va hundiendo.

El que tenga deudas, en varios año entenderá el por qué de este post.

Suerte


----------



## kikepm (18 Nov 2012)

Yo solo veo una solución a este problema, y es que el precio real de los pisos BAAAAAAAAAJEEEEEEEEEEEEE al nivel "de mercado", donde los potenciales compradores están dispuestos a comprar, obtengan financiación, etc.

Seguiremos hablando de este pufo los próximos 20 años. Me conformo si me mantengo en españa con un nivel de vida similar al que tengo ahora. Toco madera.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Nov 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cuando acabemos 2012 la rallita roja española estará sobre el 120...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Pd: Neutron, en interdin la compraventa de un miniibex son dos euros...?



0,9 entrar y 0,9 salir. Roundtrip=1,8€


----------



## paulistano (18 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Depende mucho de las zonas, pero por un 3 dormitorios vete preparando casi 900 aurelios y otros 71 aurelios en conceptos de Tasa de residuos urbanos.
> 
> Madrid es muy caro hamijos



Bueno, depende de los metros de esos 3 dormitorios....a veces te pueden clavar incluso 1500 pavos....:ouch:

Edito....veo que has especificado luego que hablas de 120 metros.


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> janus, perdone la indiscreción ¿cuánto pago de IBI en Madrid? para comparar
> En Pontevedra (ciudad) unos 400€ (389 para ser exactos), años 80 (100m2)



mas de 2400 con trastero y dos plazas de garage ..... y basuras.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> mas de 2400 con trastero y dos plazas de garage ..... y basuras.



Sitio para hacer deporte si que tiene.....


----------



## Claca (18 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Claca ¿qué figura es la que formado AAPL ? ¿es un espansivo?



No lo veo, no. De APPLE me atrevo a decir muy poco, sólo veo como soporte relevante la zona 470-50:


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2012)

6 weeks before year end: "We reiterate our 2012 year-end target of 1250" - Goldman Sachs


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2012)

Les traigo lecturas superinteresantísimas. Algunos son muy sugeribles para pasar un rato leyendo y aprendiendo.

Ray Kurzweil On The Future - Business Insider
Women Don't Take Risks With Their Money - Business Insider
Yahoo-Facebook Search Engine - Business Insider
Weekly Bull/Bear Recap: Nov. 12-16, 2012 - Business Insider
Obama Should Watch 'Lincoln' To Learn How To Be President - Business Insider
Facebook, Yahoo Talk Search Partnership - Business Insider
GOLDMAN: The Fiscal Cliff Special Dividend Stocks - Business Insider
Is America Really On Its Way To Being Energy Independent? Frack, Yeah! - Business Insider


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2012)

Especialmente interesante el posible movimiento de Yahoo y Facebook sobre un mismo buscador. Es cierto que Facebook tiene una ingente cantidad de personas que literalmente viven en el ecosistema de su red social y que un buscador interno les permitiría abrir una nueva puerta de ingentes posibles ingresos. Pero Google es mucho enemigo por lo que las espadas estará en todo lo alto.

La verdad es que Marisa lo está haciendo muy bien y le está dando la vuelta a Yahoo en tiempo record. Por lo menos, tienen ilusión y ganas de transformarse.


----------



## atman (18 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Les traigo lecturas superinteresantísimas. Algunos son muy sugeribles para pasar un rato leyendo y aprendiendo.
> 
> Ray Kurzweil On The Future - Business Insider
> Women Don't Take Risks With Their Money - Business Insider
> ...



Gracias, Todo muy interesante, excepto Kurzweill. Estaba suscrito a sus idas de tarro y supongo que el exceso de exposición me ha vuelto alérgico. Respecto al IBI... que barbaridad!! Supongo que lo suyo es nueva propiedad, porque si no, no me lo explico.


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> Gracias, Todo muy interesante, excepto Kurzweill. Estaba suscrito a sus idas de tarro y supongo que el exceso de exposición me ha vuelto alérgico. Respecto al IBI... que barbaridad!! Supongo que lo suyo es nueva propiedad, porque si no, no me lo explico.



bastantes metros + trastero grande + 2 plazas majas + menos de 8 años en construcción. Y basuras.

El otro (en mi tierra) bastante menos.


No te digo nada quien tenga un chalete en Mirasierra, Encinar, La Finca o Chamartín ......


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> Gracias, Todo muy interesante, excepto Kurzweill. Estaba suscrito a sus idas de tarro y supongo que el exceso de exposición me ha vuelto alérgico. Respecto al IBI... que barbaridad!! Supongo que lo suyo es nueva propiedad, porque si no, no me lo explico.



Ese precio sólo es posible y en zoma premium por encima de 250 metros.

Se le ha debido ir un cero ::


----------



## juanfer (18 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ese precio sólo es posible y en zoma premium por encima de 250 metros.
> 
> Se le ha debido ir un cero ::



Puede ser si es una urbanización con muchos espacios comunes, el IBI se paga por metros totales que incluye metros propios y comunes.


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Puede ser si es una urbanización con muchos espacios comunes, el IBI se paga por metros totales que incluye metros propios y comunes.



Ni de coña, tendría que se ser una urbanización con muchas decenas de miles de m2 comunes.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> mas de 2400 con trastero y dos plazas de garage ..... y basuras.



MOTHER OF GOD 

y luego dicen algunos que hay que ajustarse a ibi europeos....

el nuestro 1 plaza garaje

las basura 19€/meses


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> MOTHER OF GOD
> 
> y luego dicen algunos que hay que ajustarse a ibi europeos....
> 
> ...



Este puto país no tiene remedio sencillo


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ese precio sólo es posible y en zoma premium por encima de 250 metros.
> 
> Se le ha debido ir un cero ::



Con 70 metros menos y una urbanización en calle de renombre se te queda corto. ¿sabes cuanto pagan de contribución los aticos que hay en la glorieta de Bilbao?. Se volverías menopáusico si lo supieras. Yo conozco un colega que paga 4000 euros largos (el año pasado).

De todas formas, si se paga mucho es porque nos tangan a base de bien, es un robo porque allá por el 2005 creo que estaba pagando la mitad aprox si bien entonces no había tasa de residuos urbanos.


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ni de coña, tendría que se ser una urbanización con muchas decenas de miles de m2 comunes.



Quieto parado. En Liencres un chalete de 350 metros sobre parcela de 600 son 1300 euros de IBI. Y Liencres es un cagarro comparado a una zona decente en Madrid y ni te digo la diferencia que hay entre Cantabria y Madrid en cuanto a la voracidad de sus ediles.


----------



## ponzi (18 Nov 2012)

Este salvados me va a gustar : Energia en españa


----------



## ponzi (18 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Quieto parado. En Liencres un chalete de 350 metros sobre parcela de 600 son 1300 euros de IBI. Y Liencres es un cagarro comparado a una zona decente en Madrid y ni te digo la diferencia que hay entre Cantabria y Madrid en cuanto a la voracidad de sus ediles.



Menudas vistas . En Madrid hay que pagar las obras faraonicas de Gallardon, las olimpiadas lo valen


----------



## Xof Dub (18 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> GAMESA, la primera en la frente que ya iba tocando:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totalmente confirmado el giro bajista... yo entré el viernes a 1.549 :fiufiu: 

al menos eso sí, poca carga, para matar el gusanillo 

Esta semana cumplo mi primer año como _inberzóh_ y había que celebrarlo  ya intentaré contarles como me ha ido, aunque en realidad está todo en los hilos


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Menudas vistas . En Madrid hay que pagar las obras faraonicas de Gallardon, las olimpiadas lo valen



Allí los inviernos son muy solitarios y anochece muy rápido. Inviernos largos y muy húmedos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Nov 2012)

No se si lo ha dicho ya alguien...


Pagar IBI es de pobres.....






:


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Nov 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> Totalmente confirmado el giro bajista... yo entré el viernes a 1.549 :fiufiu:



:ouch:

Vamos todos largos en el mismo autobús. Pandoro lo va a tener fácil :cook:

::


----------



## juanfer (18 Nov 2012)

Pensar que en Madrid y muchas otras ciudades tienen una deuda mostruosa. Con lo que el Ibi es alcista.


----------



## paulistano (19 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> :ouch:
> 
> Vamos todos largos en el mismo autobús. Pandoro lo va a tener fácil :cook:
> 
> ::



Futuros al alza 1%:fiufiu:


Himboco a pepón aunque le moleste al Sr. Tonuel:Baile:


----------



## dj-mesa (19 Nov 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bFMMvJuK0LA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Nov 2012)

Buenos días. El nikkei sigue con trempera. En tres días ha subido el 5,64%. Como israelies y palestinos o democratas y republicanos se den un beso nos vamos a las nubes.


----------



## paulistano (19 Nov 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Buenos días. El nikkei sigue con trempera. En tres días ha subido el 5,64%. Como israelies y palestinos o democratas y republicanos se den un beso nos vamos a las nubes.



Futuros suben ahora más del 1%:Aplauso:

Ibex de mi vidaaaa:cook:


----------



## paulistano (19 Nov 2012)

A ver si estamos más atentos...que se nos escapan revalorizaciones del 3.000%...

Marihuana

Expendedoras de marihuana, el negocio de moda en EEUU - Tecnologa - ElConfidencial.com


----------



## Claca (19 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Futuros al alza 1%:fiufiu:
> 
> 
> Himboco a pepón aunque le moleste al Sr. Tonuel:Baile:



A muy corto tendríamos rebote por sobreventa, pero, por ahora, sólo eso.


----------



## paulistano (19 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> A muy corto tendríamos rebote por sobreventa, pero, por ahora, sólo eso.



Ya Claca, te leí ayer lo del giro a la baja y el goteo hasta los 7.100 aprox

FranR también tenía esa hoja de ruta (7.200).


Los demás largos (al menos yo) nos marcamos los 7.500 aprox. como punto de salida...dios nos pille confesados:fiufiu:


----------



## Claca (19 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya Claca, te leí ayer lo del giro a la baja y el goteo hasta los 7.100 aprox
> 
> FranR también tenía esa hoja de ruta (7.200).
> 
> ...



Yo también era de los que pensaba en largos, pero ya no. Veo estructuras de giro muy puñeteras en todos los índices, de las difíciles de detectar y que pueden pasarse fácilmente por alto, si bien es cierto que todavía no hemos visto una reacción bajista por debajo de soportes, pero es que tras un periodo de techo los giros suelen ser así, sin hacer demasiado ruido (¡repito lo de las noticias! caemos, pero no nos dicen por qué).

Yo paso a estar oficialmente bajista mientras no se superen los 7.900.


----------



## paulistano (19 Nov 2012)

Ya comentamos la semana pasada que era cuanto menos mosqueante que casi todos viésemos largos....sentimiento contrario y tal...vamos a ver si los 7500 aguantan y si no a lamernos las heridas.




Como por aquí lo del POP interesa os dejo esto.

Banco Popular: luchando contra los sesgos - POSTALES DE INVERSIN - Cotizalia.com

Viene a decir que no es una inversión como la definió Graham "certeza de que recuperarás el principal más unos intereses"...sino que es una especulación pura y dura.

Que si las cosas mejoran, puede ir para arriba.

Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Nov 2012)

Winter has to come faster! ::

[YOUTUBE]vsmUpYIA99o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2012)

Deja, deja. Que así me termino el libro antes de que empiece la seri_e_ ::


----------



## Claca (19 Nov 2012)

En la CdC he actualizado el posible escenario del IBEX ;-)


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Yo también era de los que pensaba en largos, pero ya no. Veo estructuras de giro muy puñeteras en todos los índices, de las difíciles de detectar y que pueden pasarse fácilmente por alto, si bien es cierto que todavía no hemos visto una reacción bajista por debajo de soportes, pero es que tras un periodo de techo los giros suelen ser así, sin hacer demasiado ruido (¡repito lo de las noticias! caemos, pero no nos dicen por qué).
> 
> Yo paso a estar oficialmente bajista mientras no se superen los 7.900.



espero que te pongas alcista pronto, eso significaría que mi etf ha sibido mogollon....


----------



## ghkghk (19 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya comentamos la semana pasada que era cuanto menos mosqueante que casi todos viésemos largos....sentimiento contrario y tal...vamos a ver si los 7500 aguantan y si no a lamernos las heridas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cuando el sábado noche ves esto en una de sus oficinas... es mejor correr. Y muy rápido.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cuando el sábado noche ves esto en una de sus oficinas... es mejor correr. Y muy rápido.



Gensanta, _purfavor _dígame que eso lo ha editado usted con el _paintbrush_....


----------



## tesorero (19 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> En la CdC he actualizado el posible escenario del IBEX ;-)



Disculpa mi ignorancia, ¿qué es CdC? 

Los ignorantes queremos saber.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gensanta, _purfavor _dígame que eso lo ha editado usted con el _paintbrush_....





No sabría hacerlo... :fiufiu:

Creo que es algo en plan: te remuneramos al 8% la misma cantidad con la que acudas, o algo similar. Me suena haberlo leido por algún sitio hace unas semanas. Lo cual no resulta óbice para que haya que correr...


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Nov 2012)

Me estáis acojonando entre todos :: Pongo orden de salida en GAM y me espero a la estación de los 7200


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Yo también era de los que pensaba en largos, pero ya no. Veo estructuras de giro muy puñeteras en todos los índices, de las difíciles de detectar y que pueden pasarse fácilmente por alto, si bien es cierto que todavía no hemos visto una reacción bajista por debajo de soportes, pero es que tras un periodo de techo los giros suelen ser así, sin hacer demasiado ruido (¡repito lo de las noticias! caemos, pero no nos dicen por qué).
> 
> Yo paso a estar oficialmente bajista mientras no se superen los 7.900.



espero que te pongas alcista pronto, eso significaría que mi etf ha sibido mogollon....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sabría hacerlo... :fiufiu:
> 
> Creo que es algo en plan: te remuneramos al 8% la misma cantidad con la que acudas, o algo similar. Me suena haberlo leido por algún sitio hace unas semanas. Lo cual no resulta óbice para que haya que correr...



No, si sabemos como funciona.

Era que ponías un dinero, y ese iba al 8%TAE hasta la ampliación donde acudías con toda esa pasta. 

Si estabas 1 mes ganabas un 0.66%, si estabas 15 días un 0.33%... si, muy acorde con el riesgo.... :: ::


----------



## paulistano (19 Nov 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sabría hacerlo... :fiufiu:
> 
> Creo que es algo en plan: te remuneramos al 8% la misma cantidad con la que acudas, o algo similar. Me suena haberlo leido por algún sitio hace unas semanas. Lo cual no resulta óbice para que haya que correr...




Es más...creo que es peor aún....tienes el dinero en cuenta al 8% hasta el día de la ampliación.

Luego ese dinero va a las acciones.

Pero no estoy seguro:ouch:


----------



## Claca (19 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me estáis acojonando entre todos :: Pongo orden de salida en GAM y me espero a la estación de los 7200



Habrá que tener paciencia con el posible descuelgue, por eso. Antes podría seguir subiendo perfectamente con tus gamesas a 1,635-1,65, y no digo que se vea ese precio, sino que entra dentro de lo esperable en las circunstancias actuales y la sobreventa que acumula el mercado.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Es más...creo que es peor aún....tienes el dinero en cuenta al 8% hasta el día de la ampliación.
> 
> Luego ese dinero va a las acciones.
> 
> Pero no estoy seguro:ouch:




Dios, eso ya es de película de terror...


----------



## Claca (19 Nov 2012)

tesorero dijo:


> Disculpa mi ignorancia, ¿qué es CdC?
> 
> Los ignorantes queremos saber.



La Casa de Campo. Es un lugar secreto dónde poner a parir a Calopez sin que sus ominosos baneos entren en juego.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> La Casa de Campo. Es un lugar secreto dónde poner a parir a Calopez sin que sus ominosos baneos entren en juego.



Y donde voluptuosas doncellas nos tren brebajes espirituosos mientras nos fumamos unos puros maquinando la gobernanza mundial. Alli vamos todos, menos Pollastre porque insiste en violar el códido de etiqueta con su chándal de franela.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (19 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Yo también era de los que pensaba en largos, pero ya no. Veo estructuras de giro muy puñeteras en todos los índices, de las difíciles de detectar y que pueden pasarse fácilmente por alto, si bien es cierto que todavía no hemos visto una reacción bajista por debajo de soportes, pero es que tras un periodo de techo los giros suelen ser así, sin hacer demasiado ruido (¡repito lo de las noticias! caemos, pero no nos dicen por qué).
> 
> Yo paso a estar oficialmente bajista mientras no se superen los 7.900.




.
Claca, apúntate otro posible owned para pp.cc., que hace muy poco dijo:





> (16/11/2012 14:27) LO DE LAS ACCIONES.-
> 
> Como esto solo es el pinchazo-derrumbe de una burbuja-pirámide generacional inmobiliaria, cualquier día nos despertamos con que las Bolsas se ponen en alza fundamental, eso sí, entre sollozos pisitófilos y desahuicidios.
> 
> ¿No véis que el mundo no se acaba, inmomutiladitos míos?







¿Es posible que los empresones no estén tan mal cómo parece?

En cualquier caso yo estoy con Mulder, el ostiazo llegará, pero puede que le queden meses todavía.

Habrá que verlo, como siempre.


Edit: Hay más:






> (18/11/2012 12:00) [cont.]
> 
> La ideología del alquiler, de los idiotas dostoievskianos pisitófilos y creditófagos, es para cachondearse de ella.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2012)

por cierto.... hinbocación!


----------



## FranR (19 Nov 2012)

guybrush_threepwood dijo:


> por cierto.... Hinbocación!



7704-7.602

7570

7488

Edit: Voy a subir el baneo del jato...será el tercero y refinitivo.


----------



## tesorero (19 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> La Casa de Campo. Es un lugar secreto dónde poner a parir a Calopez sin que sus ominosos baneos entren en juego.





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y donde voluptuosas doncellas nos tren brebajes espirituosos mientras nos fumamos unos puros maquinando la gobernanza mundial. Alli vamos todos, menos Pollastre porque insiste en violar el códido de etiqueta con su chándal de franela.



Interesante lugar ese. Aunque no consigo encontrarlo. Supongo que será para veteranos.


----------



## juanfer (19 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 7704-7.602
> 
> 7570
> 
> ...



El Jato ahora esta en el hilo del Oro, en la prima ya se han cansado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2012)

Por españa! Largo 7607
SL a punto de entrada. 

Thanks maaaan!


----------



## Claca (19 Nov 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Claca, apúntate otro posible owned para pp.cc., que hace muy poco dijo:
> 
> 
> ...



Como siempre digo, a mí las predicciones de PPCC en materia bursátil no me merecen ninguna consideración como operativa, más que nada porque no se moja en sus afirmaciones. Lleva años diciendo lo mismo y, claro, algún día podrá acertar, pero mientras tanto el IBEX se habrá desplazado -de momento- entre los 5.800 y los 12.000, llevando a muchos a la ruina y repartiendo a unos pocos buenas alegrías.

Sí que resulta interesante, por eso, el motivo por el cual dice que la bolsa española subirá, aunque eso es más bien hablar sobre bolsa, que no de bolsa, no sé si me explico...


----------



## FranR (19 Nov 2012)

SL Corrido ajustado sería mi elección.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2012)

mmmmmmm oki
amos a ello

Edit: 

Trailing SL on

20 pipines asegurados.


----------



## FranR (19 Nov 2012)

Esto es como pescar, hay que darle carrete cuando lo necesita y tirar cuando ya lo tenemos a punto (npi de pesca)

Edit: Ha sido una subida muy limpia...ahora dele un poquito de carrete.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Esto es como pescar, hay que darle carrete cuando lo necesita y tirar cuando ya lo tenemos a punto (npi de pesca)
> 
> Edit: Ha sido una subida muy limpia...ahora dele un poquito de carrete.



El SP está a 12 pipos (6627).... ¿lo separo?

*VAMOS COOOOOOOOÑO!!!!*

edit: serie de ¿40, 50, 60 o 70? :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

Cierro, me tengo que ir.

Gracias Fran!


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (19 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El SP está a 12 pipos (6627).... ¿lo separo?
> 
> *VAMOS COOOOOOOOÑO!!!!*
> 
> edit: serie de ¿40, 50, 60 o 70? :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



.
FranR póngase guapo, que estamos a punto de pedirle una web-cam para seguir las sesiones ...  

p.d. No, los chándal de franela no valen. Armani como maese, que sino la tapicería del AM luego se resiente.


----------



## bertok (19 Nov 2012)

Deshago el 50% de los contratos del culibex con plusvis.

Ajusto SL para el resto.

Me habéis acojonado :S::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Deshago el 50% de los contratos del culibex con plusvis.
> 
> Ajusto SL para el resto.
> 
> Me habéis acojonado :S::



Yo vivo acojonao


----------



## pollastre (19 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> La Casa de Campo. Es un lugar secreto dónde poner a parir a Calopez sin que sus ominosos baneos entren en juego.




Clackerty, el código de buenas prácticas de la CdC especifica claramente en su artículo segundo, párrafo quinto, sección 5.bis :

_"Quien reconociere o hablare públicamente de la existencia de la CdC, será acreedor de público mandrileo con el añadido de mofa, befa y escarnio"_

Ya "hablaremos" en el próximo consejo secreto de la CdC...

Oh wait. He hablado del consejo secreto en público ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (19 Nov 2012)




----------



## Tonto Simon (19 Nov 2012)

Yo voy largo en Dia, o sea que esto de los vaivenes del Ibex a mi plin ::

Un apunte. Aunque algunas empresas tengan reduccion de ventas, ¿no seria interesante ver cuales de ellas estan haciendo Eres, o reajustes salariales, despidos etc, que las haga mas competivas y no solo compensen perdidas sino que aumenten beneficios?


----------



## paulistano (19 Nov 2012)

Ahí, ahí...vended todos IBEX, será cuando la locomotora despegue:fiufiu:













Así me dejáis, acojonaito perdido a mi también


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2012)

Del hilo del bono....

Para vomitar....

[YOUTUBE]Ay8G4BP2CpM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dj-mesa (19 Nov 2012)




----------



## Claca (19 Nov 2012)

Para el que se pregunte por el subidón de INDRA, recuerdo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/7464342-post2869.html

Simplemente va en busca del objetivo secundario, ahí yo ya me plantearía salir si todavía estuviera dentro o, como mínimo, soltar gran parte de la carga, pues es un valor que todavía apunta a caer en el largo plazo y esa zona hasta los 10 pavos es de resistencia muy fuerte.


----------



## diosmercado (19 Nov 2012)

El dax se esta marcando una de las suyas, como siempre se resiste a las tortas... por que sera...?


----------



## paulistano (19 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Del hilo del bono....
> 
> Para vomitar....
> 
> ...



Por si alguien no ha vomitado...acabo de verlo no sé si fake o no pero me juego un huevo a que cosas peores se han visto:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2012)

No creo que fuesen tan inútiles de mandar estas cosas por Registro.... ¿o si?


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Nov 2012)

yo creo que les da igual. Ellos estan en un nivel superior y piensan que somos idiotas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2012)

Joder, pero es que si luego va el colega y le da el puesto a la amiga de la mujer este documento podría ser prueba de delito (¿trafico de influencias quizás?). Con esta gente nunca se sabe, pero me huele a fake.


----------



## Janus (19 Nov 2012)

Señores burbujarras, venimos hablando bastante de James River.

Para que nadie se lleve a engaño ni siga recomendaciones.

Capitaliza 76 M de dolares (36 millones de acciones).
Se duda de la liquidez operativa para seguir operando en el día a día.
Su rating en S&P es Selective Default aunque hoy se lo han subido a CCC+
Tiene un apalancamiento financiero terrible y se duda de que se pueda arreglar.
Se combina con unas perspectivas débiles de desarrollo de negocio.

Es decir, tiene todos los boletos para QUEBRAR.

Ahora mismo está disparado en el pre-market porque ha comprado 61M de deuda con una quita significativa.

Que tengan suerte, Janus cabalga.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2012)

Jo Jo

El CEO de Intel se retira jubila en mayo, suspenden la cotización


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Nov 2012)




----------



## Janus (19 Nov 2012)

No voy a recordar lo de la proporcionalidad de subidas cuando arranca subiendo más del 1,25%.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Nov 2012)

Pvta m1erda de servidor y tal.....

Otros que creen que su sistema financiero es el mejor y más sólido del mundo. Cuando explote la burbuja china el tsunami arrasará todo el globo.

Half the World’s Banking profits in Mainland China


En fin, antes de que acabe el mundo el mes que viene. A vuestra salud:


----------



## diosmercado (19 Nov 2012)

Nos vamos por la barranquilla....:: Todo cristo chapando largos y esto se va a las nubes.

O nos estan tomando el pelo o viene un pepinazo de aficion. Se acercan las navidades y la lo huelen.


----------



## diosmercado (19 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No voy a recordar lo de la proporcionalidad de subidas cuando arranca subiendo más del 1,25%.



A por los 1400?? esta gente puede con todo eso y mas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Nov 2012)

todo esto gracias a la noticia de Rajoy europa - Mariano Rajoy afirma que lo peor ha pasado: España volverá a crecer en 2014 - 19/11/12 en Infomercados
(ironic mode)


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> A por los 1400?? esta gente puede con todo eso y mas.



Habrá algo de susto pero a más largo plazo podemos ir hasta los 1470 e incluso 1500


----------



## paulistano (19 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Nos vamos por la barranquilla....:: Todo cristo chapando largos y esto se va a las nubes.
> 
> O nos estan tomando el pelo o viene un pepinazo de aficion. Se acercan las navidades y la lo huelen.




Solo las gacelas han cerrado largos


----------



## Seren (19 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pvta m1erda de servidor y tal.....
> 
> Otros que creen que su sistema financiero es el mejor y más sólido del mundo. Cuando explote la burbuja china el tsunami arrasará todo el globo.
> 
> Half the World’s Banking profits in Mainland China



Cuando peten los BRICS vendrá el resurgimiento de europa, sobre todo de los que mas jodidos están como es nuestro caso.


----------



## diosmercado (19 Nov 2012)

Pues no acabo de entender este mix de opiniones. Es posible petarla en europa (caidas a cotas ultratumba) y los amerianos pirandose a los 1500? 

Dando por hecho que ellos haran lo que sea para no caer (inventandose recuperaciones y tal), y nosotros al reves.

Ahora mismo no esta claro ni lo que pasa hoy.

PD: y ademas semana de vencimientos.


----------



## Janus (19 Nov 2012)

Ale, cierro James River con 15 céntimos y Nokia con 5 céntimos. Que sigan su camino.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Pues no acabo de entender este mix de opiniones. Es posible petarla en europa (caidas a cotas ultratumba) y los amerianos pirandose a los 1500?
> 
> Dando por hecho que ellos haran lo que sea para no caer (inventandose recuperaciones y tal), y nosotros al reves.
> 
> ...



Hay que respetar tradiciones: rally alcistas y leoncios de vacaciones.

A partir de Enero el Nelson de la firma se va a poner nervioso....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2012)

Gensanta el FlanL y sus niveles.

Siento no haber aprovechado su Full Power, canal totalmente recorrido.


----------



## diosmercado (19 Nov 2012)

Y ahora vendra carpatos con que EEUU se recupera en inmobiliario (con el dato de hoy cocinado claro). Tremendo, tenemos subida para rato hasta el viernes.


----------



## paulistano (19 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Pues no acabo de entender este mix de opiniones. Es posible petarla en europa (caidas a cotas ultratumba) y los amerianos pirandose a los 1500?
> 
> Dando por hecho que ellos haran lo que sea para no caer (inventandose recuperaciones y tal), y nosotros al reves.
> 
> ...



Mi opinión no la tenga en cuenta...no está fundada en nada digno de comentar.


Pero.....


VAMOOOOOSSSSSS COOOOOÑOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Janus (19 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> A por los 1400?? esta gente puede con todo eso y mas.



Ya anda por encima de 1380 y perfectamente puede irse a 1420 pero ya se empieza a llegar tarde sin tener que asumir un stop alto. Es lo que tiene esto de los mercados, hay que entrar cuando el miedo y los hilos se llenan.

Cuidado con el carbón y vigilen muy de cerca a First.


----------



## Janus (19 Nov 2012)

Excepcional el link de paginas atrás sobre Saez del Castillo. Es un referente.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Nov 2012)

Aapl 513- 548 -69 €


----------



## Janus (19 Nov 2012)

Cierro las otras 75 acciones de Apple (la mitad que no cerré el viernes) en 547, abiertas en 506 largos.

Alé, a arrear que es primera conjugación!!!!!, más de 4000 dolares, con los 75 + 75, a la buchaca. Voy a leer la prensa


----------



## FranR (19 Nov 2012)

Hilo abierto por perroflauta en principal, entidad de la que se está hablando y remito al post de hace tiempo de mi amiga "cordobesa".

Ese lo puso en el punto de mira también no?


----------



## pollastre (19 Nov 2012)

Señol FlanL, no estará asustando a la gente de nuevo con un multinick, ¿verdad? La última vez que se inventó Ud. ese del Jato Jalapeño, nos dió un buen dolor de cabeza aquí en el HVEI... ::::::



FranR dijo:


> Hilo abierto por perroflauta en principal, entidad de la que se está hablando y remito al post de hace tiempo de mi amiga "cordobesa".
> 
> Ese lo puso en el punto de mira también no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2012)

Cortos en eurodolor 1.2812 using doctor tools


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Nov 2012)

Venga, después de 3 meses, fuera de SPLS +5,70....


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2012)

Hora de recoger los cubatas y empezar a pedir la entrada...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2012)

*Vamoooooooos Cooooooño!!*


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Excepcional el link de paginas atrás sobre Saez del Castillo. Es un referente.



donde nolo encuentro


----------



## Crash (19 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> donde nolo encuentro



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...io-octubre-ni-septiembre-206.html#post7702769


----------



## paulistano (19 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hora de recoger los cubatas y empezar a pedir la entrada...



No se baje ahora del tren Sr. Pepitoria!!!....:rolleye:

Mantiene sus deseados largos??

Cree que esta subida es buena?

Yo he mantenido posición...esperemos siga esto tirando....


----------



## Janus (19 Nov 2012)

Señores, no hay miedo ni se le espera de momento, quizá eso sea señal inequivoca de que en cualquier momento Mr Pandoro aparecerá. Pero de momento ni se le ve.

El ProShores Vix Short Term está en mínimos históricos, y eso que el SP anda por debajo de 1400. Está más abajo que cuando el SP estaba en máximos cercano a 1500.


----------



## Janus (19 Nov 2012)

Una posible oportunidad en Barclays. Está muy cerca de los 256/9 que son máximos anteriores y en ese nivel hay una resistencia extraordinaria. Lleva una subida importante y necesitará descanso. Al menos habría que valorar la posibilidad de meterles un corto .... con su debido stop.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No se baje ahora del tren Sr. Pepitoria!!!....:rolleye:
> 
> Mantiene sus deseados largos??
> 
> ...



La perspectiva es que a largo plazo nos vamos a 1470 y más...

pero me está empezando a dar algo de miedo los alrededores de los 1382 y me temo que nos vamos al foso en breve.

Active alarma ojete-calor


----------



## paulistano (19 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La perspectiva es que a largo plazo nos vamos a 1470 y más...
> 
> pero me está empezando a dar algo de miedo los alrededores de los 1382 y me temo que nos vamos al foso en breve.
> 
> Active alarma ojete-calor



Mañana dejaremos que a primera hora actúe el "mercao" y luego ponemos stop para sacar para el finde....que se presenta entretenido

Y si a partir de ahí quiere subir, que suba lo que quiera y más8:


----------



## diosmercado (19 Nov 2012)

Queda claro el percal. Lo que no veo es que el vix este en minimos y el sp mas bajo, señal de que si el vix sube nos vamos mas abajo. 

Rebote tecnico o nuevo rally alcista...? eso naide lo sabe.


----------



## diosmercado (19 Nov 2012)

Sigo viendo esto cerca de los 1390-1400 para el cierre... pero a lo mejor hay que barrer algo pa la saca.


----------



## Janus (19 Nov 2012)

De momento se cumple la regla de que si sube más del 1-1,25% en la apertura, el SP termina subiendo bastante más. Vamos a ver esta siguiente hora de cotización.


----------



## Janus (19 Nov 2012)

Por cierto, yo no iría corriendo detrás de los precios. Quien no entró el viernes, ya llega tarde .... o a la hora perfecta para pagar los postres.


----------



## Janus (19 Nov 2012)

La caída del ProShares es muy importante. El Estocástico suele no engañar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cortos en eurodolor 1.2812 using doctor tools



Fuera salto el SP en......1.2811 :XX:


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Nov 2012)

Si el VIX no se frena en 15 se va derechito a 13,60...


----------



## Vivomuriente (19 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Señol FlanL, no estará asustando a la gente de nuevo con un multinick, ¿verdad? La última vez que se inventó Ud. ese del Jato Jalapeño, nos dió un buen dolor de cabeza aquí en el HVEI... ::::::



Que insinúa, yo no uso multinis de esos ::

Tendría mejor gusto para elegir nombre, algo fino e impactante.

Pandoro´s friend
Mandrileandoqueesgerundio


----------



## paulistano (19 Nov 2012)

Hablando del jato...le he leido con su clásica berborrea por el hilo del oro o el bono diciendo que se ponía corto con 3 cojones....desde 7640::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Hablando del jato...le he leido con su clásica berborrea por el hilo del oro o el bono diciendo que se ponía corto con 3 cojones....desde 7640::



¿Aún no lo han re-baneado alli?


----------



## Janus (19 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fuera salto el SP en......1.2811 :XX:



Va aprendiendo usted a saltar sin mirar atrás. Enhorabuena.


----------



## Janus (19 Nov 2012)

Veo demasiada subida en Apple para el volumen que lleva. El problema es que no admite cortos porque se puede ir a 620 perfectamente. Hay que esperar porque es tarde para meter largos y pronto para meter cortos.


----------



## Janus (19 Nov 2012)

Las caralibro están en una resistencia brutal. Son unos cortos, bien protegidos of course, muy claros. Queda dicho.


----------



## Janus (19 Nov 2012)

Hay que ver la vela de mañana, veo mucha subida y muy poco volumen. Al igual que veo mucha bajada en el ProShares y apenas volumen para lo que merece semejante desplome.

Vamos cómo se presenta mañana la sesión de cotización porque hay olorcete en el ambiente. Demasiado evidente parece todo esto.

Además es bueno que haya guano porque sino aquí no postea ni el pipas. Se nota que se fue el Jato y el hilo ha ganado en bytes de memoria para el community manager.

Cuando esto se anime presentaré algunas perlas que tengo por ahí en el radar. Ahora es predicar en el desierto.

Me voy a escuchar un poquito de Nervo y Marco V.


----------



## bertok (19 Nov 2012)

Estoy contando la platita potencial.

Subo el SL asegurando los primeros 1.100 aurelios de plusvis ::

Caguen su puta madre, ya era hora que por una puta vez el culiex se comportara bien.


----------



## diosmercado (19 Nov 2012)

Traca final en usa, a ver donde lo plantan. El US30 esta desbocado. 

Se van arrimando a los 1390.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se me enfaaaade....


----------



## anonimo123 (19 Nov 2012)

los alcistas ganan:


----------



## diosmercado (19 Nov 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> los alcistas ganan:



Wtf??? ::


----------



## paulistano (19 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Aún no lo han re-baneado alli?



Esta mañana estaba dando por culo con el coñocimiento y tal...::




Que nadie se mueva, dejen los largos en paz....que para una vez que he enganchado bien quiero sacarle platita para rematar un año cojonudo:Baile:


----------



## Janus (19 Nov 2012)

La verdad es que estoy a punto de lanzarle un corto grande al SP pero acojona porque los 1390 pueden caer fácil para jugarlo bien en 1400. Voy a esperar pero ganas no faltan. Ya saben, sistema.

Sigo haciendo el collar de perlas para lucírselo cuando toque.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Nov 2012)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Que insinúa, yo no uso multinis de esos ::
> 
> Tendría mejor gusto para elegir nombre, algo fino e impactante.
> 
> ...



LOL, siempre pensé que usted era Chinazo o

Anyway, buen trabajo. Mande un troll para acabar con otro troll :XX:


----------



## Janus (19 Nov 2012)

Cuidado los intradías que vienen unos pipillos para abajo en el SP en 3,2,1 ....


----------



## Janus (19 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cuidado los intradías que vienen unos pipillos para abajo en el SP en 3,2,1 ....



Ahí lo han tenido. Singing on-live.


----------



## Janus (19 Nov 2012)

Un par de issues en el carbón:

Rising costs threaten Appalachian coal - Business, Government Legal News from throughout WV

Patriot quitting surface mining


----------



## Janus (19 Nov 2012)

Ya llevo leyendo en varios sitios y durante las últimas semanas el siguiente mensaje del board of directos en Patriot:

"we will emerge from the Chapter 11 process as a viable business"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya llevo leyendo en varios sitios y durante las últimas semanas el siguiente mensaje del board of directos en Patriot:
> 
> "we will emerge from the Chapter 11 process as a viable business"



¿y eso significa x10 en 1día?¿Farolazo?


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Nov 2012)

Martillo confirmado y cierre por encima de la 200 en el sp500. Vix mirando para abajo. Eurosocks por encima de nuevo de la alcista desde septiembre... y no desaparecen los twinkies!!!


----------



## diosmercado (19 Nov 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Martillo confirmado y cierre por encima de la 200 en el sp500. Vix mirando para abajo. Eurosocks por encima de nuevo de la alcista desde septiembre... y no desaparecen los twinkies!!!



Ale pues compren y subanme esto para dentro de un mes/mes y medio pillarlo bien cocido.


----------



## FranR (19 Nov 2012)

Han visto el leuro?????


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Han visto el leuro?????



Yes, my friend

¿qué ha pasado?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Han visto el leuro?????



Me cago en la puta!

ME salto el SP ganando 20cents! :XX: :XX:


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Nov 2012)

Los trileros otra vez
Francia pierde la triple A: Moody's rebaja su nota hasta 'Aa1' con perspectiva negativa - elEconomista.es


----------



## atlanterra (19 Nov 2012)

Moody's la está liando


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yes, my friend
> 
> ¿qué ha pasado?



P.G. va largo con tres cojones.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Los trileros otra vez
> Francia pierde la triple A: Moody's rebaja su nota hasta 'Aa1' con perspectiva negativa - elEconomista.es



Toma socialismo y talante...

No la van a pasar canutas ni ná


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Nov 2012)

Versión extendida ::

One Fewer In The AAA Club: Moody's Downgrades FrAAnce From AAA To Aa1


----------



## bertok (19 Nov 2012)

Acabo de liquidar toda la posición en el culibex. Pocas veces he visto plusvis más fáciles en el culibex.

Hay trenes todos los días.

Suerte a los valientes ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Nov 2012)

Estas navidades no sé si llamar a Sandro Rey o a la Diputación de Castellón para preguntar que número va a tocar ::


----------



## paulistano (19 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Acabo de liquidar toda la posición en el culibex. Pocas veces he visto plusvis más fáciles en el culibex.
> 
> Hay trenes todos los días.
> 
> Suerte a los valientes ::



Ojalá te arrepientas:fiufiu:

Ahora a disfrutar de las plusvis:Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2012)

Una cosa que he encontrado por ahi


----------



## bertok (19 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ojalá te arrepientas:fiufiu:
> 
> Ahora a disfrutar de las plusvis:Aplauso:



Esto es un órdago.

No es lo mismo meterse con mierda-expaña S.A que con la France.

La apuesta del negro y sus chiringuitos calificadores debe ser muy fuerte para arriesgarse a un movimiento así.

Ojo


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ojalá te arrepientas:fiufiu:
> 
> Ahora a disfrutar de las plusvis:Aplauso:



El autobús ha hecho una parada no prevista y ha subido un hombre de color :cook:

SL colocado en GAM a las 8·00 am ::


----------



## bertok (19 Nov 2012)

Jaaaar que me LOL.

En IGM no se puede operar ahora online y el culibex lleva un rato largo sin moverse ni un céntimo.

*Vaaaaamos coño, a por ellos.* :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Jaaaar que me LOL.
> 
> En IGM no se puede operar ahora online y el culibex lleva un rato largo sin moverse ni un céntimo.
> 
> *Vaaaaamos coño, a por ellos.* :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



Sip... ¿Global Guano Event Incoming?


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Han visto el leuro?????



si, veo a pandoro, tu?


----------



## bertok (19 Nov 2012)




----------



## bertok (19 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sip... ¿Global Guano Event Incoming?



Te la dedico :fiufiu:


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sip... ¿Global Guano Event Incoming?



Video ilustrativo online: S03 *Episode 6* ya en GlowGaze :fiufiu:


----------



## dj-mesa (20 Nov 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ScJd_sflm5w[/YOUTUBE]

[Curiosidades] - Conflictos en bares por temas relacionados con la crisis


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Video ilustrativo online: S03 *Episode 6* ya en GlowGaze :fiufiu:



Downloading


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


>




:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


jajajajaja... no paro de tocarme...!!!! ) ) )


----------



## Janus (20 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿y eso significa x10 en 1día?¿Farolazo?



He leido mucho y hablado mucho del mundo energético usano y en particular con el carbón.

En este segmento (thermal coal and industrial coal) los usanos siempre han sido muy fuertes y en particular en el área de Appalachia en donde el carbón estaba a flor de piel como quien dice por lo que los costes de extracción eran ridículos. Algo así como encontrar una bolsa enorme de petróleo a muy poca profundidad y de gran calidad. Fruto de ello, las empresas carboneras se endeudaron brutalmente porque el tema iba de comprar minas a pequeñas empresas locales buscando ganar tamaño y eficientar los costes fijos.
Lo que les ha pasado es que están posiblemente en la mayor crisis del carbón que se recuerda por tres motivos capitales:
-El desaceleramiento chino que ha bajado mucho la demanda de materias primas en general y sobre todo del carbón en particular, recuerden que en China hay muy poco respeto por el medioambiente y las grandes factorías consumen carbón a espuertas. Mejor dicho, consumían.
-El parón industrial usano y el cada día más importante respeto por el medioambiente.
-El desplome brutal del coste del gas natural que hace que las eléctricas consuman ciclos combinados porque el precio comparable del carbón es superior al de gas natural.

Este bajón del negocio viene como bien dice el artículo posteado anteriormente con un incremento de los costes de transporte en las minas .... unido al mayor peso porcentual de los costes fijos sobre una dimensión menor de las compañías que además están muy endeudadas. Esto es lo que le pasó a Patriot y lo que le va a pasar a James River (la crisis se les va a llevar por delante financieramente muy probablemente).

Pero no tengan duda, volverá a haber un ciclo alcista del carbón y estas empresas volverán a subir. Una vez que adquieran un determinado volumen de ventas .... el beneficio crece sensiblemente más deprisa que los ingresos .... y el multiplicador de valoración se dispara además de que se traspasan cantidades ingentes de valor desde la deuda al equity que al fin y al cabo es lo que cotiza.

Volveremos a ver un Patriot en plena forma, no lo duden. Janus engaña poco y en esto no lo está haciendo.

Igual que lo van a ver en "lo solar". Ahí estaremos para cantarlo en directo.


----------



## Janus (20 Nov 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Martillo confirmado y cierre por encima de la 200 en el sp500. Vix mirando para abajo. Eurosocks por encima de nuevo de la alcista desde septiembre... y no desaparecen los twinkies!!!



Momento ideal para darle un martillazo a la cotización hacia abajo. No obstante, al SP le puede quedar recorrido .... el nigger está magreando los datos del paro y el fiscal cliff se va a solucionar porque parece que conllevaría más subidas de impuestos a los ricos que las que propone Obaca de la caca.



Ladies, gentelman, you're ready?. I wanna see all the hands in the air. Put your hands up right now!

To the top, to the top, to the top .......

All right, put your fucking hands in the air!!!!!


----------



## Janus (20 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Han visto el leuro?????



La vela de las 23:09 es clara. Hay revancha y están cociendo la trampa.

Las velas del SP el 07 y 08 de noviembre no son gratis. Son muy importantes por las implicaciones bajistas que tienen. Lo más normal es que después de ese aviso bajista tan claro, venga una subida para llenar el horno y después darle un par de hostias hacia abajo.
Es cuestión de esperar el velón rojo y en ese momento empezaría una tendencia bajista de cierto impacto. Pero de momento, hay que llenar el horno.
Los charts no engañan, a pesar de subidas tan burras como hoy .... cada x días se está más abajo.
El euro acompañará y sin un euro débil .... no suben las bolsas porque el dolar tiene mucho impacto en las empresas energéticas que al fin y al cabo tienen mucho que ver con lo que sucede en los índices. Esto no puede estar subiendo toda la vida y en breve puede ser el momento de unos cortos potentillos en el SP. Es cierto que va a ser difícil pillarlo sin arriesgar un stop de cierto calado, los movimientos grandes están reservados para los locos y los leones.


----------



## Janus (20 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me cago en la puta!
> 
> ME salto el SP ganando 20cents! :XX: :XX:



No te quejes que no has perdido. Vienen momentos importantes y hay que estar a los big deals. Ahora se van a hacer hombres de verdad muchos. Ya estoy deseando las velas del 1% de movimiento en el DAX en timeframe de minutos, o los grandes fakes post-cierre del SP. En breve el IBEX va a estar ni para tocarlo porque se volverá a volver un puto figurante de la escena internacional.


----------



## Janus (20 Nov 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Los trileros otra vez
> Francia pierde la triple A: Moody's rebaja su nota hasta 'Aa1' con perspectiva negativa - elEconomista.es



.... pero fíjense como el SP está totalmente controlado y ni lo menean. Aquí va a haber hostias como mazapanes. La están preparando pero bien.


----------



## Janus (20 Nov 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Moody's la está liando



Los usanos van a sufrir bastante en su economía y necesitan enmierdar al resto para desviar atenciones y mantener la ventaja relativa que al fin y al cabo de esto va esto.

Lo mismo los mercados hacen un simulacro de lo que sucedió en 1932/33 en el Dow Jones.


----------



## Janus (20 Nov 2012)

Publicidad - elEconomista.es

Y quién cohones quiere venir a vivir a un país donde en cuanto te dan la vuelta te roban la cartera .... hasta desde los organismos oficiales?.

Qué puto país!, siempre mal y tarde.


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Una cosa que he encontrado por ahi




¿dónde la has encontrado?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿dónde la has encontrado?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Nov 2012)

LOL el presidente de la banca. Su solución:

-Crear más casas, dar más hipotecas! No se si es un :XX: o un :ouch:


Joder un puto perroflauta " Hay que dar derechos al conjunto de los deudores" Tócate los c0j0nes, y que los paguemos el resto!. Ya me están jodiendo el día, ya me lo están jodiendo.

Esto sólo se arregla con platita....


----------



## juanfer (20 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esto es un órdago.
> 
> No es lo mismo meterse con mierda-expaña S.A que con la France.
> 
> ...



La France esta muy muy mal, yo siempre he dicho que seran los que se cargaran el euro y la UE.

Italia y España son humo al lado de Francia.

Esto no va a terminar nada bien.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2012)




----------



## paulistano (20 Nov 2012)

Buenos dias.

Interesante dìa hoyienso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Nov 2012)

Fuera de iag con un 2%. Mantenemos los etf a ver si sigue subiendo un poco mas


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Nov 2012)

Cerrado GAM. Hemos salido indemnes.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Nov 2012)

Lo del uso del plural mayestático en los comentarios bursátiles es digno de estudio. 

Voy a elaborar un Pluralis Maiestatis Index.

(Perdón, quise decir "vamos a elaborar", mi equipo y yo "vamos a elaborar"). ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Nov 2012)

yo es que negocio con los ahorros de mis hijos y mujer, por eso es que "mantenemos" las posiciones.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo es que negocio con los ahorros de mis hijos y mujer, por eso es que "mantenemos" las posiciones.



Ya... ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Nov 2012)

Pasamos la petición a los encargados de software, vamos a mandarnos un memorandum a nosotros mismos.


----------



## pollastre (20 Nov 2012)

¿Ya ha recibido el visto bueno de su departamento de riesgos?



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pasamos la petición a los encargados de software, vamos a mandarnos un memorandum a nosotros mismos.


----------



## juanfer (20 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Ya ha recibido el visto bueno de su departamento de riesgos?



Esa medida antes consultarla con los abogados, con el departamento juridico, con el visto bueno de contabilidad para autorizar el gasto.


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Nov 2012)

yo, yo y solo yo acabo de ampliar la posición que teníamos (mierda), que tengo en Tubacex.


----------



## pollastre (20 Nov 2012)

Nos, seguimos abiertos a mercado. De momento ninguno de nosotros, ni mi mano derecha ni mi mano izquierda, ha conseguido un pavo en lo que va de mañana.

No obstante lo cual esperamos que nuestra suerte mejore.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Nov 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo del uso del plural mayestático en los comentarios bursátiles es digno de estudio.
> 
> Voy a elaborar un Pluralis Maiestatis Index.
> 
> (Perdón, quise decir "vamos a elaborar", mi equipo y yo "vamos a elaborar"). ::



Parece ustéd nuevo.

Nos referimos a que ninguno de los dos ha sido horadado, ni mi bolsillo ni mi hogete ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Nov 2012)

pollastre crees que el Ibex podría pasar los 7800 para que claca se ponga largo??? o eran 7900?


----------



## pollastre (20 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pollastre crees que el Ibex podría pasar los 7800 para que claca se ponga largo??? o eran 7900?




¿Claca? ¿el Ibex? ....

Lo siento, yo nunca hablo en público de las damas ni de los índices chicharros :XX::XX:

A ver, bromas aparte... ni idea del Ibex, en serio, ya sabe que es un índice que no lo trabajo, ni siquiera lo tengo registrado en mi sistema... vamos, que no sé ahora mismo ni cual es su precio :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Claca? ¿el Ibex? ....
> 
> Lo siento, yo nunca hablo en público de las *damas *ni de los índices chicharros :XX::XX:
> 
> A ver, bromas aparte... ni idea del Ibex, en serio, ya sabe que es un índice que no lo trabajo, ni siquiera lo tengo registrado en mi sistema... vamos, que no sé ahora mismo ni cual es su precio :fiufiu:



¿Insinúa que claca no orina de pie?


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Nov 2012)

¿Usted no se siente parte de un colectivo?







:XX:



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo del uso del plural mayestático en los comentarios bursátiles es digno de estudio.
> 
> Voy a elaborar un Pluralis Maiestatis Index.
> 
> (Perdón, quise decir "vamos a elaborar", mi equipo y yo "vamos a elaborar"). ::


----------



## pollastre (20 Nov 2012)

El otro día ví al bedel de la CdC cuchicheando con su teléfono móvil justo en el preciso instante en que Claca posteaba en HVEI35. Para mí, la conexión está clarísima.

Enseguida me dije, "Pollastre, aquí hay tomate".




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Insinúa que claca no orina de pie?


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Nov 2012)

*Nos* vamos clase, les leemos luego ::

Au revoir, mesdames et messieurs.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



*C*onvergència *D*emocràtica de *C*atalunya...? ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Nov 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> *C*onvergència *D*emocràtica de *C*atalunya...? ienso:



¿*C*on *d*os *C*ojoneh ?


----------



## Seren (20 Nov 2012)

Es evidente que la artillería financiera se está quedando sin munición contra el proyecto euro. Hace un o dos años la noticia de la rebaja de la nota a Francia (el corazón de europa) habría sido un bombazo. Anoche creo recordar ser noticia más visible el que descubren que el orangután sufre la misma crisis de los 40 que el humano.

Nos encontramos pues en el momento de la crisis en que la especulación y el desmesurado alarmismo ya no producen efecto, la hora de las verdades y sinceramientos. Si el capital se ha desplazado de la periferia europea a alemania y otros lugares fuera de la unión por una excesiva penalización volverá el solito poco a poco. Si por contra la crisis se agrava ya no podrá ser culpada a la especulación.


----------



## juanfer (20 Nov 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Es evidente que la artillería financiera se está quedando sin munición contra el proyecto euro. Hace un o dos años la noticia de la rebaja de la nota a Francia (el corazón de europa) habría sido un bombazo. Anoche creo recordar ser noticia más visible el que descubren que el orangután sufre la misma crisis de los 40 que el humano.
> 
> Nos encontramos pues en el momento de la crisis en que la especulación y el desmesurado alarmismo ya no producen efecto, la hora de las verdades y sinceramientos. Si el capital se ha desplazado de la periferia europea a alemania y otros lugares fuera de la unión por una excesiva penalización volverá el solito poco a poco. Si por contra la crisis se agrava ya no podrá ser culpada a la especulación.



Francia aun se esta financiado casi gratis, cuando eso no suceda esas noticias pican, es lo que le pasa a España. Mientras se financiaba casi gratis no pasaba pero cada escalón que le baja ahora es 0,5 o 1 punto mas a pagar. De hecho ahora el CAC esta en positivo.


----------



## Claca (20 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pollastre crees que el Ibex podría pasar los 7800 para que claca se ponga largo??? o eran 7900?



La referencia serían los 7.900, pero más que para ponerse largo, para pensar en guardar la chaqueta bajista. Si pasa ya veré que me pongo, que para vestirme soy peor que una mujer.

Mientras, eso sí, recuerdo que di dos precios para aprovechar la situación techil: GAM (que ha saltado por los aires) y IAG, cuya operativa sigue plenamente vigente mientras no pierda los 1,97 tal y como comenté en su momento.


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Nov 2012)

Los PGE blindan las dietas de alojamiento para los diputados aunque tengan casa en Madrid
luego se quejaran si alguien entre y prende fuego al hemiciclo con todos ellos dentro


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Nov 2012)

Ebert un -2¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ su p...a m...e.
Lo siento, me tenia que desahogar


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Ebert un -2¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ su p...a m...e.
> Lo siento, *me tenia que desahogar*



...querrá decir, *nos teníamos que desahogar*..



(esto de colectivizar dolor/euforía es muy cool)


----------



## Janus (20 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Nos, seguimos abiertos a mercado. De momento ninguno de nosotros, ni mi mano derecha ni mi mano izquierda, ha conseguido un pavo en lo que va de mañana.
> 
> No obstante lo cual esperamos que nuestra suerte mejore.



Otros somos diferentes y vamos perdiendo 400 euros :8:


----------



## Tubes (20 Nov 2012)

Buenos días,

¿Saben ustedes donde podría buscar la cotización al cierre del Santander, Telefonica y Repsol a fechas 11/07/2012?. O si alguien sabe decirmelo le estaré muy agradecido.

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Nov 2012)

Tubes dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> ¿Saben ustedes donde podría buscar la cotización al cierre del Santander, Telefonica y Repsol a fechas 11/07/2012?. O si alguien sabe decirmelo le estaré muy agradecido.
> 
> ...



SAN.MC Cotizaciones históricas | BANCO SANTANDER Acción - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Nov 2012)

Sr. Pollastre...¿comenta el chupinazo de las 09:57:50?

¿Es un no me vais a bajar más?


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Ebert un -2¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ su p...a m...e.
> Lo siento, me tenia que desahogar



jijiji... se siente...


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2012)

Por cierto señores...

No lo había hecho público, pero actualmente resido y trabajo en UK... :Baile:

Y la cuestión es que me estoy informando sobre la evolución del cruce eurolibra para los próximos meses..., pero... me gustaría una opinión más profesional... así que...


¿Cómo la ven ustedes...? 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## paulistano (20 Nov 2012)

Me cago señores.....salimos del san.

Liquidez absoluta.


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2012)

En R4 tienen un bonito análisis del eurodolar, así que supongo que también esperarán una apreciación del euro frente a la libra... ienso:









Saludos ienso:


----------



## kalemania (20 Nov 2012)

UK fué muy pragmática al comienzo de la crisis devaluando la libra fuertemente, y desde entonces la ha ido recuperando poco a poco. Da la impresión de que en 2013 seguirá en esa linea, BoE y BCE mediante, camino de los 0.77-0.725. De todos modos es un cruce perruno...

¿Que tal por los UK fuera del curro?


----------



## FranR (20 Nov 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Por cierto señores...
> 
> No lo había hecho público, pero actualmente resido y trabajo en UK... :Baile:
> 
> ...



En breve puede tener un fuerte movimiento, habrá que analizar los desacuerdos UK Alemanía, puestos de manifiesto en la última reunión. 

Desde luego podemos tener una depreciación euro frente a la libra....así a bote pronto, pero hay que mirarlo con un poco más de detenimiento.


----------



## FranR (20 Nov 2012)

Por cierto....


AGÁRRENSE A LO QUE TENGAN MAS CERCA....SI ES UNA MANGUERA OSCURA NO!


----------



## davidautentico (20 Nov 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> En R4 tienen un bonito análisis del eurodolar, así que supongo que también esperarán una apreciación del euro frente a la libra... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tonuel (20 Nov 2012)

kalemania dijo:


> UK fué muy pragmática al comienzo de la crisis devaluando la libra fuertemente, y desde entonces la ha ido recuperando poco a poco. Da la impresión de que en 2013 seguirá en esa linea, BoE y BCE mediante, camino de los 0.77-0.725. De todos modos es un cruce perruno...
> 
> ¿Que tal por los UK fuera del curro?




interesante... ienso: ienso: ienso:


Aquí se está mejor que en España, está claro...  , lo malo es el archiconocido peor tiempo... 




FranR dijo:


> En breve puede tener un fuerte movimiento, habrá que analizar los desacuerdos UK Alemanía, puestos de manifiesto en la última reunión.
> 
> Desde luego podemos tener una depreciación euro frente a la libra....así a bote pronto, pero hay que mirarlo con un poco más de detenimiento.




OK... gracias a los dos... :X 


vivimos tiempos interesantes..., aunque quizá demasiado interesantes... :cook:


Saludos


----------



## pollastre (20 Nov 2012)

_Sacre bleu_...... el místico tonuelístico, emigrante a UK.... 

De aquí al Apocalipsis según San Juan, nos separan un par de metros solamente.




tonuel dijo:


> Por cierto señores...
> 
> No lo había hecho público, pero actualmente resido y trabajo en UK... :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (20 Nov 2012)

No veo ningún chupinazo a esa hora, DON.... seguro que no está Ud. persiguiendo fantasmas gaceleros ? ::::::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre...¿comenta el chupinazo de las 09:57:50?
> 
> ¿Es un no me vais a bajar más?


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Nov 2012)

me gusta tubacex....


----------



## Claca (20 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me gusta tubacex....



Pues tiene muy mala pinta, yo si las tuviera en cartera las intentaba largar en los 1,96.


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (20 Nov 2012)

mmmmh que tal echar unos pocos miles de €€€€€ en B. POPULAR DCHOS 12 esperando el efecto rebote a 2 dias?


----------



## FranR (20 Nov 2012)

Caballero_Sindinero dijo:


> mmmmh que tal echar unos pocos miles de €€€€€ en B. POPULAR DCHOS 12 esperando el efecto rebote a 2 dias?



Su nick puede pasar a ser su nombre de pila, pero vamos si es consciente del riesgo, adelante.....


----------



## Janus (20 Nov 2012)

Dos pelotas!!!!, el ProShares en rojo aún después de la bajada de ayer y de que hoy el SP está en rojo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No veo ningún chupinazo a esa hora, DON.... seguro que no está Ud. persiguiendo fantasmas gaceleros ? ::::::



^GDAXIF 2012-11-20 09:57:50 7103.5 *1254 *UP 2990 (parezco cierto primo de un famoso agente secreto)

Source Volumeneitor©


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ^GDAXIF 2012-11-20 09:57:50 7103.5 *1254 *UP 2990 (parezco cierto primo de un famoso agente secreto)
> 
> Source Volumeneitor©



¿qué es volumeneitor?
un invento suyo


----------



## pollastre (20 Nov 2012)

DON... la vela de las 9:57 tiene 184 contratos :fiufiu:::

Ni siquiera la vela completa @5m de las 9:55 alcanza esos 1254 contratos ::

Insisto en que no hay tal chupinazo :cook:




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ^GDAXIF 2012-11-20 09:57:50 7103.5 *1254 *UP 2990 (parezco cierto primo de un famoso agente secreto)
> 
> Source Volumeneitor©


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2012)

Que pinta mas mala

Hewlett-Packard Company: NYSE:HPQ quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Nov 2012)

posible buen momento para tr. Posibles nuevos contratos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿qué es volumeneitor?
> un invento suyo



Mide volúmenes ::



pollastre dijo:


> DON... la vela de las 9:57 tiene 184 contratos :fiufiu:::
> 
> Ni siquiera la vela completa @5m de las 9:55 alcanza esos 1254 contratos ::
> 
> Insisto en que no hay tal chupinazo :cook:




Consultaremos al maestro armero ienso:


----------



## FranR (20 Nov 2012)

Esto no se menea


*VAAMOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Nov 2012)

FranR....¿Niveles de hoy?


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2012)

Están montando un mini-crematorio de gacelas.


----------



## aksarben (20 Nov 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Aquí se está mejor que en España, está claro...  , lo malo es el archiconocido peor tiempo...



Al menos es un tiempo más propicio para jugar al golf  . ¡Espero que le vaya bien!


----------



## FranR (20 Nov 2012)

guybrush_threepwood dijo:


> franr....¿niveles de hoy?



7782-7719


,...............


----------



## paulistano (20 Nov 2012)

Pepón, ahora no...que me he salido coño!!:ouch:


----------



## diosmercado (20 Nov 2012)

Vamos caminito al verde de nuevo. El dax sigue en su empalmada habitual.


----------



## Jarlaxe (20 Nov 2012)

¿Janus como ves la coal JRCC? Despues del bajon que pego parece que esta rebotando bien.

James River Coal Company: NASDAQ:JRCC quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## FranR (20 Nov 2012)

Wait, tranquis, seguimos en canal principal y con movimientos subterráneos de los malvados.


----------



## Claca (20 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Vamos caminito al verde de nuevo. El dax sigue en su empalmada habitual.



El DAX tiene ahora más rebote, pero luego, si el escenario de techo se hace efectivo (y hasta los 7.250 tiene margen), más caída. De momento sólo tenemos una reacción alcista por sobreventa.

Mira como comenté ayer que GAMESA podría llegar hasta los 1,63-65, donde está ahora, y que ello de momento no quitaba el giro a la baja que había realizado.

IBEX: 7.900

DAX: 7.250

Mientras no se superen, cuidado, que en prinipcio debería venir una tortita para relajar esfínteres.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Vamos caminito al verde de nuevo. El dax sigue en su empalmada habitual.



Tranqui que nos vamos pronto a las profundidades abisales,... sin abusar mucho, ¿eh?


----------



## diosmercado (20 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tranqui que nos vamos pronto a las profundidades abisales,... sin abusar mucho, ¿eh?



Lo jodido es que por temas de curro (bueno gracias a dios) no puedo aprovechar estos movimientos.

PD: si estoy currando, nada a medio-largo pero al menos como ingeniero de teleco. Para el año que viene estoy preparando mi huida hacia otras tierras. Tonuel, alomojó llegamos a ser vecinos y todo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Nov 2012)

fuera del etf con 2%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 7782-7719
> 
> 
> ,...............



Thanks.
Es usted un mamonsón-acierta niveles. 
Me saltó en el SP en 7705 esta mañana.... cagoentó


----------



## FranR (20 Nov 2012)

Machacando nivel superior....ahora es el momento de la verdad.

Nos dará movimientos para varias sesiones.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2012)

Mañana ultimo día de bolsa serio...

Ya me imagino : 2 Reversals parte stops, lateral cansino, ...y el lunes ¡¡sorpresa de acción de gracias!!!


----------



## Janus (20 Nov 2012)

Importante el tirón con volumen en Gamesa, no obstante no se fapeen que queda mucho que empujar.


----------



## Xof Dub (20 Nov 2012)

salgo de GAM a 1,644, con pírricas plusvis de 0,09 euros/share 

y con esto cumplo mi primer añito invirtiendo (con dinero de verdad), mañana hago cuentas, aunque creo que la cosa no fue mal

(si, lo sé... tengo que aprender, pero ya mismo, a manejar los stop dinámicos y tal)


----------



## paulistano (20 Nov 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> salgo de GAM a 1,644, con pírricas plusvis de 0,09 euros/share
> 
> y con esto cumplo mi primer añito invirtiendo (con dinero de verdad), mañana hago cuentas, aunque creo que la cosa no fue mal
> 
> (si, lo sé... tengo que aprender, pero ya mismo, a manejar los stop dinámicos y tal)



Enhorabuena, has tenido mucha suerte de conocer este foro a la hora de encarar tu primer año de bolsa.

Yo personalmente he aprendido muchísimo y este año nada tiene que ver con anteriores, aunque la verdad antes apenas operaba.

Ahora sólo me falta dejar correr las plusvis y ya...:Baile:


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Machacando nivel superior....ahora es el momento de la verdad.
> 
> Nos dará movimientos para varias sesiones.



¿pato guanoso?


----------



## paulistano (20 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿pato guanoso?




No lo creo....manda el sp y esta peponicoienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Machacando nivel superior....ahora es el momento de la verdad.
> 
> Nos dará movimientos para varias sesiones.



¿pato guanoso?


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Nov 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> salgo de GAM a 1,644, con pírricas plusvis de 0,09 euros/share
> 
> y con esto cumplo mi primer añito invirtiendo (con dinero de verdad), mañana hago cuentas, aunque creo que la cosa no fue mal
> 
> (si, lo sé... tengo que aprender, pero ya mismo, a manejar los stop dinámicos y tal)



Gratz. Yo después de entrar en 1.59 y palmar varios días, al primero de plusvalías he salido en 1.60 justo para pagar las comisiones del bróker. ::

Edit: *Nosotros* después de entrar en 1.59 y palmar varios días, al primero de plusvalías *hemos* salido en 1.60 justo para pagar las comisiones del bróker ::

:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gratz. Yo después de entrar en 1.59 y palmar varios días, al primero de plusvalías he salido en 1.60 justo para pagar las comisiones del bróker. ::
> 
> Edit: *Nosotros* después de entrar en 1.59 y palmar varios días, al primero de plusvalías *hemos* salido en 1.60 justo para pagar las comisiones del bróker ::
> 
> :XX:











Yo he ganado hoy 2€!!!! 

[YOUTUBE]NgcUIMhKkzE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Nov 2012)

Y lo bien que me lo paso ::










Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Nov 2012)

Erección de Pandoro en el SP ::


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Nov 2012)

Cállese, Sr. Bernanke!

CNBC Live Video: Watch the Latest Market Reporting and Analysis - CNBC

Bernanke Offers No New Stimulus Despite Weak Recovery - US Business News - CNBC

Lo peor ha sido verle comer la ensalada sonriendo después de montar el pollo...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2012)

Que se viene el guanooooooooo


----------



## Mulder (20 Nov 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Cállese, Sr. Bernanke!
> 
> CNBC Live Video: Watch the Latest Market Reporting and Analysis - CNBC
> 
> ...



Bernanke no come ensalada, solo carne de gacela :


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Bernanke no come ensalada, solo carne de gacela :



probablemente... quizás lo que me ha parecido lechuga eran billetes de 100


----------



## paulistano (20 Nov 2012)

vaaamooossss coooooñoooooooooo


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Nov 2012)

Ojito al rebote


----------



## FranR (20 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿pato guanoso?



Seguimos en el mismo rango de precios de una semana....mantengo escenario.

Eso sí, ningún problema para cambiarme de chaqueta si esto rompe niveles por arriba.


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Nov 2012)

El eurostoxx lo está haciendo muy bien. Ayer le paró la central de bolli y hoy la ha superado para ir a buscar la MM50, donde lo han aparcado. El futuro recuperándose del susteke. Si el SP no hace hoy un cierre muy feo tiene pista libre hasta los 255X. Y queda el comodín del público (Gaza) y el de la llamada (cliff).

Por cierto, Hamas anuncia ya tregua...

Edit: fianza de 8,2 millones para Iñaki


----------



## dj-mesa (20 Nov 2012)

El *DAX*


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2012)

Crematorio que ya no cabe una gacela más...


----------



## Janus (20 Nov 2012)

No lo dejan bajar con consistencia. En cuanto flojea un poco, velotes verdes y de nuevo para arriba. Se ve claramente que cuesta mucho bajar y muy poco subir al menos hoy. Evidentemente no cotiza ni Francia ni la madre que les pario a todos ellos. Pero esto no es gratis, vendrán las bajadas porque las velas de 07 y 08 de nov son claramente bajistas. Hay que esperar porque lo mismo se lo soplan hasta 1420 o más.
Eso sí, cuando baje yo intentaré jugar el movimiento desde el ProShares que viene siendo mucho más lighting.


----------



## Janus (20 Nov 2012)

Muchísimo cuidado con James River.

Alpha Natural Resources y Arch Coal ..... ni tocarlos de momento salvo que se esté largo desde bastante más abajo y se puede esperar a dejar atrás los mínimos anteriores.
Aquí se va a repartir estopa antes de nuevas aventuras. Igual en First Solar.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2012)

Atención al after


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> El DAX tiene ahora más rebote, pero luego, si el escenario de techo se hace efectivo (y hasta los 7.250 tiene margen), más caída. De momento sólo tenemos una reacción alcista por sobreventa.
> 
> *Mira como comenté ayer que GAMESA podría llegar hasta los 1,63-65, donde está ahora, y que ello de momento no quitaba el giro a la baja que había realizado.
> *
> ...



Jo, pues yo rezo para que te equivoques.


----------



## diosmercado (20 Nov 2012)

Pues ni fu ni fa. Cierre totalmente plano a la espera de buenas nuevas.


----------



## anonimo123 (20 Nov 2012)




----------



## bertok (20 Nov 2012)

Que bien se ve desde fuera con las plusvis quemando cuenta ::

Pero lo sigo viendo alcista.

Mañana es el día clave si consigue superar los 7800. Intuyo que podemos ver una velón verde muy grande.

Suerte a los valientes


----------



## diosmercado (20 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Que bien se ve desde fuera con las plusvis quemando cuenta ::
> 
> Pero lo sigo viendo alcista.
> 
> ...



Ahi esta el tema, los bosses diciendo que cautela que quedan hostias y por otra parte otros lo vemos alcista a m/p. 

El ibex ira a su bola, de momento futuros planitos y yo al catre.


----------



## torrefacto (20 Nov 2012)

Señores, vámonos de pu.tas que estoy que arraso con DIA jejejje


----------



## Janus (20 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ahi esta el tema, los bosses diciendo que cautela que quedan hostias y por otra parte otros lo vemos alcista a m/p.
> 
> El ibex ira a su bola, de momento futuros planitos y yo al catre.


----------



## Janus (21 Nov 2012)

Hay quien no lo ve claro o si por si es necesario tener un plan B.

Las empresas de Wall Street adelantan el pago de dividendos para evitar el 'precipicio fiscal' - CincoDías.com


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Nov 2012)

No hay acuerdo sobre Grecia. Cuando se ha acabado la ginebra a las 4:30 han decidido que cada mochuelo a su olivo. Legarde visiblemente afectada por el trato que ha recibido su Chanel. Han pillado a De Guindos en el wc y cuando ha vuelto se ha encontrado con la cuenta encima de la mesa y una notita que decía: "si eso, ya el lunes...". Nadie se ha atrevido a despertar a Schauble. Luis, después de comprobar que le habían echado el freno a Wolfgang, ha salido de puntillas preguntándose si la fiesta seguiría en el hotel de los griegos...


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Nov 2012)

Ultimo día de bolsa serio


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Nov 2012)

Buenos días

La CNMV ha decidido suspender cautelarmente la negociación de Ebro Foods, S.A. A las 10:00 horas tendrá lugar el levantamiento de la suspensión

UBS Ltd. comunica, que va a proceder a la colocación entre inversores cualificados de un paquete accionarial de hasta un 3.375% del capital social de EBRO FOODS, S.A.


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2012)

A los buenos días!

Preveo ostieja inminente.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (21 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Preveo ostieja inminente.



.
Buenos días, ¿en el churrIBEX o generalizada?


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Buenos días, ¿en el churrIBEX o generalizada?



Hoy solo miro el Stoxx, no he mirado los demás.


----------



## tonuel (21 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy solo miro el Stoxx, no he mirado los demás.





antipatriota... 8:


----------



## Mulder (21 Nov 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> antipatriota... 8:



Solo antiaburrimiento 

edito: se están haciendo mucho de rogar para proceder al sell, sell, sell

edito2: se desactiva la ostieja, no parece que estén por la labor.

edito3: Sigo viendo 'ambiente' de ostieja porque esto tampoco se corresponde con una subida decidida, yo creo que en cualquier momento dan el traspiés, pero ahora mismo es difícil saber cuando, probablemente harán un pequeño spike hacia arriba y luego lo tirarán repentinamente.

En fin, ya pasaré a por mi owned


----------



## diosmercado (21 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Solo antiaburrimiento
> 
> edito: se están haciendo mucho de rogar para proceder al sell, sell, sell
> 
> ...



No te intentes disculpar Mulder, encima de que ofreces un pronostico a corto plazo respaldado con datos, lo menos es de agradecer.

Tenemos claro que siempre sera lo que tenga que ser, pero al reves.

Siga asi!


----------



## ponzi (21 Nov 2012)

Buenos días!!

Acaban de publicar los cortos del viernes (Esta vez la serie viene con un importante desfase temporal). Han reducido las posiciones de casi todos los valores menos de bme ademas han dejado limpia a *repsol* que sigue los pasos de *iberdrola y telefónica*.



















La ampliación permite entrar en Popular con un descuento del 8,4% - CincoDías.com

Es curioso mientras en los medios de masas daban publicidad a diestro y siniestro sobre la ampliación del popular algunos leones le estaban metiendo unos buenos cortos.


----------



## tonuel (21 Nov 2012)

Don Antonio ya dijo el otro dia que la mayoria de series ya estaban girando, así que hostia es inminente... :baba:


Saludos :baba:


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Nov 2012)

El Papa defiende: "La virginidad de María no es un mito... es verdad" - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> El Papa defiende: "La virginidad de María no es un mito... es verdad" - EcoDiario.es


----------



## FranR (21 Nov 2012)

Canal principal 7.794-7.731
Peponian: 7.819
HS: 7.709-7.625


----------



## kalemania (21 Nov 2012)

¿Que probabilidades veis de que esto meta un 2º peponazo como el de AGO-SEP, tal y como estan las cosas? 







¿1º, tendria que caer por debajo de 6800 si o si,no?


----------



## FranR (21 Nov 2012)

No tiene porqué, están guardando tiempo y a principios de diciembre se espera una subida a 8400...lo están aguantando que da gusto.


Solo cabe la posibilidad, de que esa subida se vea truncada por algún imprevisto en la entrega de la ayuda.

Día a día hamijo


----------



## diosmercado (21 Nov 2012)

A por los 7800, ya los tenemos practicamente.

Viene peponazo.


----------



## paulistano (21 Nov 2012)

Hay que tenerlos cuadrados para a estos niveles ponerse largo...:8:


----------



## ponzi (21 Nov 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.Ponzi dejese de ipf y diganos alguna otra iberdrolilla del mundo panaeuropeo.



Ahora mismo tengo el 15% de la liquidez invertida en ibe e indices.Aunque ultimamente no estoy teniendo mucho tiempo libre si me entero de algo procurare avisar .De momento en España sigo de cerca las mismas emp que siempre he comentado.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Nov 2012)

vamossssssss coniiiiiiooooo


----------



## paulistano (21 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> vamossssssss coniiiiiiooooo




En 7.500 muchos vimos largos claramente, unos se bajaron en 7.600....otros en 7.700....y ahí ya veíamos todos cortos.

En estos momentos es cuando los cabrones lo lanzan para arriba.

Van sólos.

A ver si se dan los 7.200 de FranR


----------



## pollastre (21 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> vamossssssss coniiiiiiooooo



Debo admitir que su gusto con los avatares ha mejorado ostensiblemente en las últimas calendas


----------



## Hannibal (21 Nov 2012)

Vaya mañanita lleva esto, a cada rato que entro está en verde o en rojo, parece un semáforo.


----------



## ponzi (21 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Hay que tenerlos cuadrados para a estos niveles ponerse largo...:8:



Paciencia y money management.Personalmente estoy muy tranquilo con mis inversiones, como si no las miro durante 2 meses


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Debo admitir que su gusto con los avatares ha mejorado ostensiblemente en las últimas calendas





como ve al daxie maese, con ganas de subir

estoy equivocado o tiene un volumen gacelero tremendo ::


----------



## diosmercado (21 Nov 2012)

Pummmmm y por encima de los 7800. Siguiente parada...


----------



## pipoapipo (21 Nov 2012)

llega la hora de la verdad


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> En 7.500 muchos vimos largos claramente, unos se bajaron en 7.600....otros en 7.700....y ahí ya veíamos todos cortos.
> 
> En estos momentos es cuando los cabrones lo lanzan para arriba.
> 
> ...



Este nivel actual es clave para el culibex.


----------



## FranR (21 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Canal principal *7.794*-7.731
> Peponian: *7.819*
> HS: 7.709-7.625



No han tocado el nivel peponian....cuidado con lo que hacen ahora.


Metieron volumen para sobrepasar el canal e invitar a algunos medianos a entrar....de momento no han acompañado.

Ojo con posibles visitas al suelo canal principal.


----------



## diosmercado (21 Nov 2012)

Comienzan a despertar en usa. Cuidadin que estos pegan la campanada y se quedan tan anchos.

Edito: viene la Sra. Pepis y su maromo (en usa).


----------



## Claca (21 Nov 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Jo, pues yo rezo para que te equivoques.



En los techos es fácil equivocarse -y más con la formación que he detectado-, por eso es tan importante tener una estrategia clara que nos ayude a minimizar el riesgo. Desde mi perspectiva, veo el precio con potencial para descolgarse hasta los 7.100 en caso de que no se superen los 7.900 (no en clave intradía, este movimiento sería para tener algo de paciencia), de forma que resultará muy fácil saber si me equivoco o no.

A decir verdad, me ha sorprendido el resultado semanal de la encuesta de sentimiento, que marca mucho más pesimismo del que cabría esperar teniendo en cuenta la poca caída acumulada. No obstante, el sentimiento no deja de ser un indicador y siempre es el precio el que nos marca el camino, de forma que mientras no se vea superada la referencia, seguiré pensando que el IBEX, tras este movimiento lateral para calmar los ánimos, se va para abajo.


----------



## FranR (21 Nov 2012)

Toma del frasco PEPON

Edit: Se resisten....voy a tener que recurrir

AL PAJARO GORDO!!!!!!! ienso:




Spoiler


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 Nov 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> buenos y lluviosos dias.
> 
> el bund esta en maximos de varios relevantes que diria el sr. pollastre.
> 
> hoy, como homenaje, brocoli para comer:



el bund, de los 143,46 que fue el máximo que dio de si el ojete de algunos  tocados en 4 dilataciones durante la semana pasada, hasta los 142,13 de hace unos minutos.

"Qui no s'arrisca, no pisca!"


----------



## FranR (21 Nov 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (21 Nov 2012)

¿Será este, oh Señor, el lateral cansino hasta el Lunes?


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2012)

Acordaos de este nivel en el culibex: 7.785.


----------



## FranR (21 Nov 2012)

Hola vengo a infolmalme de la ampliasión del Populá


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hola vengo a infolmalme de la ampliasión del Populá



Está doblando la capitalización de hace un par de semanas.

Ni a 3 metros hoyga


----------



## LCIRPM (21 Nov 2012)

buff.
Populares, ni bancos ni partidos.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 Nov 2012)

pandoro esta pandoreando a unos cuantos en el estox.


----------



## diosmercado (21 Nov 2012)

Peponian en proceso. Mañana accion de gracias, apuestas a cierre en max?


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Peponian en proceso. Mañana accion de gracias, apuestas a cierre en max?



Hombre, alguna golfada tendrán que hacer...


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Acordaos de este nivel en el culibex: 7.785.



Ahí estamos.

Cuidado a partir de ahora si continuan las caidas.


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ahí estamos.
> 
> Cuidado a partir de ahora si continuan las caidas.



Si nos caemos ahora, -600 puntos no nos lo quita nadie. ::


----------



## tonuel (21 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si nos caemos ahora, -600 puntos no nos lo quita nadie. ::



:Baile: :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## diosmercado (21 Nov 2012)

Usa se esta empeponando por momentos. Gota a gota.


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No han tocado el nivel peponian....cuidado con lo que hacen ahora.
> 
> 
> Metieron volumen para sobrepasar el canal e invitar a algunos medianos a entrar....de momento no han acompañado.
> ...



Give me your levels for tomorrow's session ::

[YOUTUBE]RubMUt-GQBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maravedi (21 Nov 2012)

Alguna recomendación sobre GOWEX he leído varios artículos tildandola de muy prometedora desde su salida a bolsa a subido un 240%,no tiene mala pinta a ver si me va a pasar como con PRS pringando como buena gacela


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Nov 2012)

Jo, la tía...







Vini, vidi... fix'it

Directo| Israel y Hamás acuerdan un alto el fuego que comenzará esta noche | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## FranR (21 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Give me your levels for tomorrow's session ::



C.P. 7.814-7.835 (canal estrecho, volatilidad alta)

Escapatoria alcista: 7.888 (empezamos a buscar chaqueta alcista, con objetivos 600 puntos arriba)-7941

*7.764* 7.631 (hay un intermedio con poca probabilidad de lucha en los 7.713)

SP: Por debajo de 1397... a punto de probar cortos de largo recorrido. :cook:


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> C.P. 7.814-7.835 (canal estrecho, volatilidad alta)
> 
> Escapatoria alcista: 7.888 (empezamos a buscar chaqueta alcista, con objetivos 600 puntos arriba)-7941
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Nov 2012)

Me huno a los thanks.

Enzerio, juntando los niveles flanelios y regalos mulderianos he hecho tres entradas cojonudas, en quasi-mínimos y todas ellas de 80 pipos mínimo esta semana No los he aprovechado por gacelón cagón, pero cojonudén!

Vaaaaaaamos!


----------



## juanfer (21 Nov 2012)

¿como puede afectar al ibex si se aprueban una quita en la deuda griega a instituciones?

Porque los tenedores de deuda española se pueden cagar encima.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Canal principal 7.794-7.731
> Peponian: 7.819
> HS: 7.709-7.625



23:28, acabo de ponerme delante del ordenador y solo puedo decir: :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Nov 2012)

R3v3....me lía con los avatares....


¿Sale Katy en GoT?


----------



## Janus (21 Nov 2012)

Amigos, otro día de mucho trabajo afortunadamente pero poco trading (dos trades en DAX con +4 pipos de reward en neto .... que son 100 euros de ná). Pero quería comentar que este país no va avanzar ni a base de empujones.

Hoy he vuelto a corroborar que el problema es de los españoles. Algunos leen cuatro informes positivos y comienzan a pregonar que España puede perfectamente pagar lo que debe, que la banca está sana y que las exportaciones están tirando de la balanza comercial. Luego uno piensa, ¿estás tonto o qué?. El país se está llenando cada día de más parados, de mayor inseguridad pública (porque jurídica poca hay si es que hay alguna), la balanza mejora porque las importaciones bajan drásticamente como ejemplo de que ya no tenemos ni para comprar ..... Putos ignorantes. Algunos cuanto más ganan, más tonterías dicen.

Es que nadie se da cuenta que los bancos están llenos de incobrables y que ya andan con una morosidad del 10% aún teniendo toda la mierda debajo de la alfombra?. Se piensan que no va a haber quita de deuda?. Si es así, todos a comprar deuda como bestias porque rinde el 6% que es un buen polvo.


----------



## paulistano (21 Nov 2012)

Parece ser que los señores FranR, Bertok y Claca coinciden en que si superamos los 7900 puede haber un rally importante.

Interesante.

Habrá que tantear la situación de cara a salir del 2012 por la puerta grande.

Tengan unas buenas noches.


----------



## juanfer (21 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, otro día de mucho trabajo afortunadamente pero poco trading (dos trades en DAX con +4 pipos de reward en neto .... que son 100 euros de ná). Pero quería comentar que este país no va avanzar ni a base de empujones.
> 
> Hoy he vuelto a corroborar que el problema es de los españoles. Algunos leen cuatro informes positivos y comienzan a pregonar que España puede perfectamente pagar lo que debe, que la banca está sana y que las exportaciones están tirando de la balanza comercial. Luego uno piensa, ¿estás tonto o qué?. El país se está llenando cada día de más parados, de mayor inseguridad pública (porque jurídica poca hay si es que hay alguna), la balanza mejora porque las importaciones bajan drásticamente como ejemplo de que ya no tenemos ni para comprar ..... Putos ignorantes. Algunos cuanto más ganan, más tonterías dicen.
> 
> Es que nadie se da cuenta que los bancos están llenos de incobrables y que ya andan con una morosidad del 10% aún teniendo toda la mierda debajo de la alfombra?. Se piensan que no va a haber quita de deuda?. Si es así, todos a comprar deuda como bestias porque rinde el 6% que es un buen polvo.



Esperate a que los españoles, sufran los efectos de los impagos a todos los niveles.

Aqui va haber un sinpa de proporciones descomunales.


----------



## juanfer (21 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Parece ser que los señores FranR, Bertok y Claca coinciden en que si superamos los 7900 puede haber un rally importante.
> 
> Interesante.
> 
> ...



Para ponerse largo a partir de los 7900 hay que tener cojones.

A veces hay trenes que hay que dejarlos pasar.


----------



## Janus (21 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Parece ser que los señores FranR, Bertok y Claca coinciden en que si superamos los 7900 puede haber un rally importante.
> 
> Interesante.
> 
> ...



Yo no esperaría subidas muy relevantes. Fakes varios se vislumbran pero si no aparece una vela potente y de volumen ..... es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.

Los usanos tienen la palabra y no se ve a las materias primas en buena forma.


----------



## paulistano (22 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, otro día de mucho trabajo afortunadamente pero poco trading (dos trades en DAX con +4 pipos de reward en neto .... que son 100 euros de ná). Pero quería comentar que este país no va avanzar ni a base de empujones.
> 
> Hoy he vuelto a corroborar que el problema es de los españoles. Algunos leen cuatro informes positivos y comienzan a pregonar que España puede perfectamente pagar lo que debe, que la banca está sana y que las exportaciones están tirando de la balanza comercial. Luego uno piensa, ¿estás tonto o qué?. El país se está llenando cada día de más parados, de mayor inseguridad pública (porque jurídica poca hay si es que hay alguna), la balanza mejora porque las importaciones bajan drásticamente como ejemplo de que ya no tenemos ni para comprar ..... Putos ignorantes. Algunos cuanto más ganan, más tonterías dicen.
> 
> Es que nadie se da cuenta que los bancos están llenos de incobrables y que ya andan con una morosidad del 10% aún teniendo toda la mierda debajo de la alfombra?. Se piensan que no va a haber quita de deuda?. Si es así, todos a comprar deuda como bestias porque rinde el 6% que es un buen polvo.



Imagino que hablas de gente que en teoría, si tratas con ellos por temas laborales, deberían estar informados de dichos temas, estar en el mundo, que se dice.

Sin duda más preocupante que mi caso, se me cae el alma a los pies cuando mis amigos (95%licenciados) no tienen ni puta idea de cómo está España, de los culpables de todo esto y de lo quenos espera. Y les da todo igual.

Ya he perdido la fe en el hispanistaní...he ido al Congreso las últimas veces y somos gran minoría, marginal....no me voy a jugar un ojo por todos estos borregos.

Y les dejo que el matarromera me calienta la boca


----------



## juanfer (22 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Imagino que hablas de gente que en teoría, si tratas con ellos por temas laborales, deberían estar informados de dichos temas, estar en el mundo, que se dice.
> 
> Sin duda más preocupante que mi caso, se me cae el alma a los pies cuando mis amigos (95%licenciados) no tienen ni puta idea de cómo está España, de los culpables de todo esto y de lo quenos espera. Y les da todo igual.
> 
> ...




A mi la sensación general en la calle es que piensan que esto es algo pasajero que ya dicen que nos estamos recuperando. O sea es una mala epoca pero que mejorará en un futuro.

Yo ya paso, a veces les he intentado explicar pero es como predicar el desierto.


----------



## Janus (22 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Imagino que hablas de gente que en teoría, si tratas con ellos por temas laborales, deberían estar informados de dichos temas, estar en el mundo, que se dice.
> 
> Sin duda más preocupante que mi caso, se me cae el alma a los pies cuando mis amigos (95%licenciados) no tienen ni puta idea de cómo está España, de los culpables de todo esto y de lo quenos espera. Y les da todo igual.
> 
> ...




En España en general nos ha costado muy poco conseguir las cosas gracias al gran esfuerzo de nuestros abuelos y nuestros padres. Esa cultura de que otro lo hará por tí ..... se está pagando y de forma notoria.


----------



## paulistano (22 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> A mi la sensación general en la calle es que piensan que esto es algo pasajero que ya dicen que nos estamos recuperando. O sea es una mala epoca pero que mejorará en un futuro.
> 
> Yo ya paso, a veces les he intentado explicar pero es como predicar el desierto.



A veces dudo, no sé si entienden la palabra "estructural".....luego te tachan de pesimista...y que hay que hacer como dice el rey...ponerse el cuchillo en los dientes,,,,anda a la mierda:cook:


----------



## ponzi (22 Nov 2012)

Galan hablando de disciplina financiera :rolleye:

Economa Empresas. Galn dice que Iberdrola es "coherente con los tiempos" y est "tomando impulso para crecer"


[YOUTUBE]0eGtJ87ljgc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juanfer (22 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> A veces dudo, no sé si entienden la palabra "estructural".....luego te tachan de pesimista...y que hay que hacer como dice el rey...ponerse el cuchillo en los dientes,,,,anda a la mierda:cook:



Todos los que nos dicen pesimistas, luego nos daran la razon, el problema es que igual ha sido tarde para ellos.


----------



## paulistano (22 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Todos los que nos dicen pesimistas, luego nos daran la razon, el problema es que igual ha sido tarde para ellos.




Aun tengo un amigo que me da las gracias por decirle que ni loco se metiera en un piso.


Y luego hay otro qur no me puede ni ver....no me hizo caso cuando le dije que no se metiera en una cooperativa en valdebebas. 

Le iban a dar el piso en el 2008...sigue :

Y yo prefuntandole por el piso siempre que le veo


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> R3v3....me lía con los avatares....
> 
> 
> ¿Sale Katy en GoT?



Por desgracia no, pero sale una que no tiene nada que enviarle en "personalidad" ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Aun tengo un amigo que me da las gracias por decirle que ni loco se metiera en un piso.
> 
> 
> Y luego hay otro qur no me puede ni ver....no me hizo caso cuando le dije que no se metiera en una cooperativa en valdebebas.
> ...



Que cabrón eres ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Nov 2012)

Si falla el Ibex siempre quedará China ::

Cómo aprovechar el nuevo despertar de China tras el cambio de Gobierno


----------



## paulistano (22 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Que cabrón eres ::



Y me quedo corto amigo....cosas como...."envidia de que tu no te puedes comprar un piso" y con unas cervezas de por medio...

No haría sangre si el tío fuese el típico pepito, este es un hinjiniero al que le va bastante bien....En su momento se puso tnto, ahora que se aguante.

De todas formas a veces lo pienso.....antes ellos (los pepitos) podían decirte: "eres tonto, yo me he comprado un piso y en seis meses ya le he sacado 20.000 euros....eso de que va a bajar no sé de donde lo sacas....una vez que algo sube de precio, ya no baja....o acaso en la panaderia de tu barrio han subido el pan y luego lo han bajado?"

Ahora no les puedo decir...."pedazo hilipolla, mira quete dije que no me compraba un piso porque iban a bajar....ahora estás jodido perdiendo un dineral y no será porque no te avisé"

Asi que tan cabrón no soy:XX:


----------



## ponzi (22 Nov 2012)

Os recomiendo el podcast :"el futuro de españa de niño becerra" en ivoox lo teneis .Son 20 min muy majos


----------



## bertok (22 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Todos los que nos dicen pesimistas, luego nos daran la razon, el problema es que igual ha sido tarde para ellos.



Todos esos serán pasta de la trituradora de la vida 8:


----------



## bertok (22 Nov 2012)

Mis sistemas me dicen que hoy es el día.

La primera hora de sesión del culibex es importante pero veo factibles los 8.000.

Cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## diosmercado (22 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mis sistemas me dicen que hoy es el día.
> 
> La primera hora de sesión del culibex es importante pero veo factibles los 8.000.
> 
> Cuidado ahí fuera.



Tan factibles que los tenemos practicamente encima. Es el dia?de que, amigo? ando espeso hoy.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Nov 2012)

Disfruten del pavo antes de que se les adelanten


----------



## davinci (22 Nov 2012)

He de agradeceros a todos vuestra perorata incesante. Tras un año tonteando con bolsa hoy he conseguido mi primera ganancia gorda con Gamesa. En netoo, desde que empecé, llevo 800€ en positivo. Yuju. Y gracias de nuevo por vuestras perlitas de conocimiento.


----------



## vermer (22 Nov 2012)

¡¡qué momento para fallar el foro calopez!!

¿Alguna opinión sobre el enésimo intento de asalto a los 5'20 de Jazztel?
Los gameseros parecen tener hoy un buen día. Que dure.


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Por desgracia no* pero sale una que no tiene nada que enviarle en "personalidad" ::



que pena* poco disfrutó el lecho conyugal....
me confundí. Esta no es una prostituta????


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que pena* poco disfrutó el lecho conyugal....
> me confundí. Esta no es una prostituta????



se saben hasta las prostitutas q salen en GoT??? q nivel maribel.....


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2012)

Circulen







Sólo es una subidita flanders


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Nov 2012)

Interstitial - Noticia

llega el momento de ver si estamos en algo serio o un "pasatiempo" (digo del IBEX)


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Os recomiendo el podcast :"el futuro de españa de niño becerra" en ivoox lo teneis .Son 20 min muy majos



¿hay que tener preparado el orfidal para verlo o...? 

Ñores, salvo catástrofe de última hora, 2012 va a ser nuestro mejor año en resultados (que no en facturación) desde 2001.  Sin (muchos) extraordinarios. Puro negocio: compra, trabaja, vende, cobra, no necesariamente en ese orden.

Pero tengo un follón interesante para planificar el año que viene... en realidad siempre los he tenido entre lo que quiero, lo que puedo y lo que "puede" (pasar o no pasar), pero este año, la verdad no me aclaro... alguna idea brillante ante el bloqueo?

Off-topic: Mueller promete un fin de año interesante...


----------



## sr.anus (22 Nov 2012)

Recojemos velas? o dejamos correr? me queman en las manos las inditex y las repsoles con un 5 y 6 %.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> se saben hasta las prostitutas q salen en GoT??? q nivel maribel.....



Esa noes una pilingui cualquiera :no:


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esa noes una pilingui cualquiera :no:



perdon por la ignorancia, pero quien es? q papel desempeña? no hay fotos desnuda? :: (q nadie se escandalice q cosas peores han posteado en este hilo y no hemos ido a veteranos)


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Nov 2012)

Fotos no encuentro pero en la serie sale continuamente en posiciones amatorias....


----------



## Norske (22 Nov 2012)

El índice de volatilidad del Eurostoxx 50, el v2tx, haciendo un mínimo en 17,59. La confianza es máxima en lo mercados. En los últimos 4 años cada vez que se ha acercado a esos niveles han sucedido "cosillas" interesantes en las siguientes semanas-meses. Es ya hora de comprar volatilidad? Habrá que estar ojo avizor.

STOXX.com | EURO STOXX 50® Volatility (VSTOXX®)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Nov 2012)

Llevamos desde las 12:15h en un rango de 13 puntos...


----------



## vermer (22 Nov 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Llevamos desde las 12:15h en un rango de 13 puntos...



Por ir aprendiendo. ¿tiene eso algún significado especial?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Nov 2012)

vermer dijo:


> Por ir aprendiendo. ¿tiene eso algún significado especial?









o







Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Llevamos desde las 12:15h en un rango de 13 puntos...



Que estamos de festivo en USA...

Circulen y no hagan ruido


----------



## paulistano (22 Nov 2012)

Alla vamos......


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Nov 2012)

vermer dijo:


> Por ir aprendiendo. ¿tiene eso algún significado especial?


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Nov 2012)

fuera de tubacex.
no sé si ponerme corto o largo, para lo que queda de sesión, alguna orientación?


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> fuera de tubacex.
> no sé si ponerme corto o largo, para lo que queda de sesión, alguna orientación?



Haga cortilargos jatunos


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Nov 2012)

ya los tengo, es por ampliar una de las 2 posiciones....
etf inverso y TR esperando lo que hoy se pueda decidir...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Nov 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


>



Yo ahí por lo menos cuento 15... :no:


----------



## paulistano (22 Nov 2012)

Bonita rompe los 900 anda........


----------



## diosmercado (22 Nov 2012)

Maximos diarios, y huele a peponazo fino. Los 8000 estan mas que obligados (pienso yo).

Eso si, cuidadin que comienza la carpatoeuforia con sus roturas mm200 y tal.


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Nov 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo ahí por lo menos cuento 15... :no:



los dos últimos son de un orzuelo... no cuentan


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


>


----------



## diosmercado (22 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Yo es que soy mas de esto:

[YOUTUBE]i2spt2MoigE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Nov 2012)

Qué buena operación cerrar largos en GAM en 1.60 ::

:ouch:


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Qué buena operación cerrar largos en GAM en 1.60 ::
> 
> :ouch:



No se me agobie.
Yo los abrí a 1,839 y los he cerrado a 1,702.
Ya no aguantaba más tanta bajada y pequeña subida.
He perdido un montoncito, pero bueno, hecho está y a lo hecho pecho.

Por cierto, buenas tardes a todos de nuevo. Por lo que leo andan ustedes en plena forma.


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Nov 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> No se me agobie.
> Yo los abrí a 1,839 y los he cerrado a 1,702.
> Ya no aguantaba más tanta bajada y pequeña subida.
> He perdido un montoncito, pero bueno, hecho está y a lo hecho pecho.
> ...



No te apures, yo las tengo a 1,73, y aguantando porque creo que intentara perforar los 2 antes de caer. Eso si, cuando lo haga, cuando este entre 1,90 y 2, sera la hora de los valientes, porque como perfore por arriba hay va a haber mucho dinero, pero si no pasa la caida va a ser muy dura jamigo.


----------



## Xof Dub (22 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Qué buena operación cerrar largos en GAM en 1.60 ::
> 
> :ouch:



no se haga mala sangre, 
yo tengo pendiente aprender a manejarme con la cosa esa de los stops dinámicos para minimizar situaciones así...

pero por lo demás, operación cerrada no mueve molinos.. y tal y cual, tomar nota, aprender y perfeccionar para la próxima


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Nov 2012)

Con Iberdrola también estoy pendiente de saldar viejas deudas (la tengo desde una entrada a 5,50) y ando aguantando a ver si minimizo pérdidas. Hoy las muy p.... andan paradas, parece que el 4 no lo quieren romper.
Cuando salga de ahí, a estarme quietecito hasta que esto se venga al infierno.


----------



## sr.anus (22 Nov 2012)

a 2 miseros puntos del famoso 7900, esto no tira... quiero irme de fin de semana con las plusvis.


----------



## Claca (22 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Qué buena operación cerrar largos en GAM en 1.60 ::
> 
> :ouch:



Es un valor muy traicionero... Los 1,65 eran resistencia clarísima, superados es probable que vaya a por el objetivo planteando en la operativa expuesta en el foro (1,82), que, por cierto, fue barrida por un 2%, pero es que esto es así. Es muy bonito soltar "se irá a tal" como hacemos constantemente, pero sin un punto de entrada y otro de salida en pérdidas, es como no decir nada, porque el movimiento bueno podía darse perfectamente desde otro 3% abajo o directamente no producirse, por lo que siempre hay que tener limitado el riesgo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Es un valor muy traicionero... Los 1,65 eran resistencia clarísima, superados es probable que vaya a por el objetivo planteando en la operativa expuesta en el foro (1,82), que, por cierto, fue barrida por un 2%, pero es que esto es así. Es muy bonito soltar "se irá a tal" como hacemos constantemente, pero sin un punto de entrada y otro de salida en pérdidas, es como no decir nada, porque el movimiento bueno podía darse perfectamente desde otro 3% abajo o directamente no producirse, por lo que siempre hay que tener limitado el riesgo.



Nah... el problema es que después de tres días en pérdidas no me fiaba, esperaba el rebote antes y las solté en cuanto se pusieron en verde :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (22 Nov 2012)

Esto va a seguir subiendo.

Acabo de soltar a mercado 3.000 SAN y me las han comprado del tirón, el lote entero.

Siempre que me ha pasado esto, ha seguido subiendo.

Sin embargo esta mañana me las han comprado en 2 tramos.

Veremos que pasa::

PD: +60 euros:ouch:
PD1: Cagón:cook:


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Esto va a seguir subiendo.
> 
> Acabo de soltar a mercado 3.000 SAN y me las han comprado del tirón, el lote entero.
> 
> ...



60€ en el debe es el doble que 60€ en el haber... Felicidades: ha ganado 120€!


----------



## paulistano (22 Nov 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> 60€ en el debe es el doble que 60€ en el haber... Felicidades: ha ganado 120€!



Si, si....es el tema....llevo una semana buena y un enganchón me la tira por los suelos...además estando ahí los 7.900:8:

Siempre hay tiempo de subirse...

Gracias...tómese una caña por mí, considere o piense que le he invitado )


----------



## TenienteDan (22 Nov 2012)

Veo que podemos montar una asociación de pandoreados por Gamesa.

Otro más que la pilló en subida en 1,77 y después de verla rondando los 2€ la solté cual gacellilla en 1,54. Fue por avaricia (no poner SL en punto de entrada) ::


----------



## dj-mesa (22 Nov 2012)

*Las empresas piden préstamos para comprar sus propias acciones*

"Esto acabará mal", afirma Albert Edwards de SG

Los datos que apuntan a un mayor volúmen de préstamos bancarios y a una mayor oferta monetaria deben ser tratados con precaución, afirma Albert Edwards, estratega de Societe Generale.

El sector empresarial simplemente está pidiendo préstamos para comprar sus acciones, una táctica que suele acabar mal según nos dice la historia. "La reciente alza en los datos monetarios debería ser una señal de enfermedad en la economía de EE.UU., no de salud. Creemos que las corporaciones se están endeudando para comprar su propio patrimonio, ¡lo que terminará mal, siempre lo hace!", afirma Edwards.

Las últimas cifras desestacionalizadas de la M2 de la Reserva Federal, apuntan a que la oferta monetaria creció de manera constante en 2012. Desde julio a octubre ha aumentado un 8,6%. Las cifras de los préstamos bancarios muestran mejoras similares.

Edwards sugiere que el único fuerte comprador de las acciones de las empresas son las propias empresas, y lo hacen en máximos del mercado. El objeto es mejorar su ganancia por acción.

Las medidas de Bernanke de emitir dinero (QE) para que suban los precios de los activos parecen estar funcionando. El dinero impreso recientemente está abriendo camino claramente en manos de los compradores corporativos, dispuestos a subir el precio de sus acciones mediante créditos corporativos. Esto se llama apalancamiento o riesgo de balance, y llega a obsesionar a algunas empresas cuando la economía está en recesión. Tanto las empresas de EE.UU. como de Europa están participando en esta práctica", afirma Edwards.

"Acabará mal".

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## Janus (22 Nov 2012)

Barclays pegado a resistencia importante. Últimos días con recorte de volumen.
Ahora cada uno tiene que decidir.


----------



## Janus (22 Nov 2012)

Veo que bancos como SG han superado, consolidado y retomada la subida tras superar la resistencia maestra. Es un aviso para navegantes. Mandan los gráficos, poco importan los titulares de los periódicos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Veo que bancos como SG han superado, consolidado y retomada la subida tras superar la resistencia maestra. Es un aviso para navegantes. Mandan los gráficos, poco importan los titulares de los periódicos.





Janus dijo:


> Barclays pegado a resistencia importante. Últimos días con recorte de volumen.
> Ahora cada uno tiene que decidir.



No sé, usted siempre ha comentado que barclays adelanta los movimientos de la banca... Mi gran sueño humedo es la quiebra de somierdé ::


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2012)

Así es piratón. Ahora enfrenta una resistencia que es difícil pensar que la va a superar a la primera. Viene de subir 100 sin parar como quien dice. Tiene que rebotar hacia abajo. La duda me la genera que la banca europea está muy fuerte y ahí se ve a la banca francesa que está rompiendo bien las grandes resistencias.
Mandan los gráficos, antes ojos que cerebro para tradear. Para gestionar el dinero, mejor el cerebro que los ojos.


----------



## FranR (23 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> C.P. 7.814-7.835 (canal estrecho, volatilidad alta)
> 
> Escapatoria alcista: *7.888* (empezamos a buscar chaqueta alcista, con objetivos 600 puntos arriba)-7941
> 
> ...










Han machacado el nivel a base de bien, volumen muy alto sobre las 10 para no romper con claridad

Ustedes mismos.


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Han machacado el nivel a base de bien, volumen muy alto sobre las 10 para no romper con claridad
> 
> Ustedes mismos.



No lo van a poner fácil y quien quiera ganar dinero .... va a tener que arriesgarlo con stops de cierta amplitud.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2012)

Buenos dias y tal,

viernes terminal nuestro viaje verde debe finalizar
porque las plusvis hemos de gastar.

Disfruten las plusvis y no lloren las perdidas.

PD: Han sacado un Nissan de medio millon de euros, igual me lo compro, pero hoy no.........mañññññññññññññññana.


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Nov 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *Las empresas piden préstamos para comprar sus propias acciones*
> 
> "Esto acabará mal", afirma Albert Edwards de SG
> 
> ...



El segundo paso del mega-guanazo.


----------



## pollastre (23 Nov 2012)

Bravoh, Señol Chinazo.... abraza Ud. la cultura del Viernes Terminal; de esta forma, a Ud. nunca le podrá ir mal en la vida.

Y ahora, permítame darle un pequeño disgusto. _Edmunds.com _ , prestigiosa publicación usana del mundo del motor, ha hecho un roadtest del M5 2012... y .... :::::: para BMW, me temo.

Si Ud. decía que el RS5 era civilizado, carente de diversión y tal... vea, vea lo que han hecho con el nuevo M5... aquí le dejo esta perla, el colofón del artículo, que como tantos otros de Edmunds no tiene desperdicio:

_Where's the Thrill?
Most likely this new kindler, gentler and yes, more boring version of the M5 will appeal to more people. And no doubt that's BMW's plan. The new recipe cranks up the luxury/tech/power/speed but keeps the flair and the mechanicalness low. It's all Dr. Jekyll and no Mr. Hyde.

If this were an M7 not an M5, no doubt we'd be telling you this is the world's greatest 7 Series — which is exactly what it feels like. But while the new M5 might not be the ultra-precise weapon we had envisioned, it's still a super capable, ultra-fast machine with exotic-car thrust in the upper revs. And it's perfectly comfortable and subtle for everyday use.

But it basically comes down to this: Somehow the white coats in Munich made the 2013 BMW M5 more powerful and quicker and they've given it more grip, but they forgot something — the emotion. Where's the excitement? Where's the visceral thrill? Where's the M5's sinister evil twin?_



No le digo na, y se lo digo tó... vamos, que la próxima vez que sus amigos de "la BMW" vayan a sacar un _sedán de paseo_, al menos dígales que le avisen antes para no llevarse estos disgustos y tal ::::::


pd: no entro siquiera a hablar de la simulación del ruido de motor rutada a través del sistema estéreo del coche, porque no quiero avergonzarle demasiado :XX::XX:




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias y tal,
> 
> viernes terminal nuestro viaje verde debe finalizar
> porque las plusvis hemos de gastar.
> ...


----------



## TenienteDan (23 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Han machacado el nivel a base de bien, volumen muy alto sobre las 10 para no romper con claridad
> 
> Ustedes mismos.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: 
Acojonante, donde se ha parado la caida hoy. (De momento)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Nov 2012)




----------



## pollastre (23 Nov 2012)

Frenazo, y fuerte, en el 7220. Parece ser que aún no han terminado de "dirimir" el asunto del 7250. Ayer por la tarde yo lo barajaba como posible pivot semanal para unos cortos sin demasiada carga.

Y de hecho ha comenzado bastante bien, +30 puntos a corto y tenía pinta de extensión al menos hasta el 212. De repente ha venido la "patada a la rueda latosa" y nos hemos vuelto a seguir peleando en el 7250. "Nos" hemos cerrado con +20 porque la violencia del reversal no presagiaba nada bueno, como al final así ha sido.

Yo vigilaría muy de cerca este 7250. La pelea en esa zona es bastante fuerte, están pegando duro en volumen.

Por arriba y sobrepasado eso, paradas en 284 y 310

Por abajo, el 225 que ya se ha cumplido, el 212 comentado antes, y extensión posible al 190. 166 como premio gordo si realmente quieren hacer del 250 un pivote serio.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Bravoh, Señol Chinazo.... abraza Ud. la cultura del Viernes Terminal; de esta forma, a Ud. nunca le podrá ir mal en la vida.
> 
> Y ahora, permítame darle un pequeño disgusto. _Edmunds.com _ , prestigiosa publicación usana del mundo del motor, ha hecho un roadtest del M5 2012... y .... :::::: para BMW, me temo.
> 
> ...



Esa posdata suya no existe, no se habla de ello, no se que esta Ud. diciendo :fiufiu:

Y si, parece que no aciertan con la tecla, pero le dire una cosa si yo he sido capaz de vender los m3 e46 con frenos mas propios de un citroen c2, creo que los nuevos vendedores de crecepelo seran capaces de vender un modelo que hasta tiene 3 botones para no solo el ruido del motor, sino tambien para modular la potencia.

Pero no puede esperar otra cosa de una marca que no solo apuesta por el x6 como modelo deportivo en los off road, es que ahora introduciran la traccion delantera a partir de 2017. Eh, que me pilla dentro, y una cosa le digo, como la traccion delantera nada eh, donde va a parar. 


El COCHE ahora se llama 911 (991) por muy electronico que le hayan puesto.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2012)

Esto ya no es lo que era

BMW planea un modelo exclusivo para China, donde crece un 35% este año - Ecomotor.es


----------



## TenienteDan (23 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esto ya no es lo que era
> 
> BMW planea un modelo exclusivo para China, donde crece un 35% este año - Ecomotor.es



Sobre este tema siempre reflexiono a cerca de si lo que estamos viviendo (esta crisis) tiene que ver con el aumento de nivel de vida de China e India.

Creo (porque con estas cosas no se está seguro nunca de la info) que es materialmente imposible dar un nivel de vida similar al estadounidense o europeo en porcentajes similares en la población de estos dos países (Para aclarar, un ejemplo: Que haya un 70%-80% de las familias con el estilo de vida de consumo Occidental).

Si se lo proponen (establecer ese nivel de consumo en su población) nos cargamos el planeta en dos días (o al menos es lo que se deduce de esa info).


----------



## mataresfacil (23 Nov 2012)

Aburrimiento total, a las 4 hablamos.


----------



## FranR (23 Nov 2012)

CP 7900-7845
7.823
7.774

Por arriba peponian.


----------



## diosmercado (23 Nov 2012)

Carpatoeuforia, vendiendo motos y humos varios: Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## diosmercado (23 Nov 2012)

Vamos al verde. Pepon mode on/ de nuevo.


----------



## diosmercado (23 Nov 2012)

Esto es tremendo. Merece un ataque DDOS en condiciones para que deje de escribir tonterias.



Carpatos-web dijo:


> Se espera una apertura alcista Wall Street en esta sesión más corta de lo normal en donde van a tener que descontar el buen dato de China de ayer y alguna que otra buena noticia de Europa, mientras estamos totalmente pendientes de los titulares acerca del transcurso del famoso Black Friday.
> 
> Retomamos la actividad en el mercado norteamericano en una sesión de puente con duración reducida y totalmente tendientes de las primeras informaciones sobre la actividad consumista del famoso Black Friday.
> 
> ...



Edito: Mas perlas del elemento:



> ¿Qué pasa?
> Este último tramo alcista de las bolsas viene por rumores intensos de que el acuerdo con Grecia está cercano.



Vencimientosss outside.


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Frenazo, y fuerte, en el 7220. Parece ser que aún no han terminado de "dirimir" el asunto del 7250. Ayer por la tarde yo lo barajaba como posible pivot semanal para unos cortos sin demasiada carga.
> 
> Y de hecho ha comenzado bastante bien, +30 puntos a corto y tenía pinta de extensión al menos hasta el 212. De repente ha venido la "patada a la rueda latosa" y nos hemos vuelto a seguir peleando en el 7250. "Nos" hemos cerrado con +20 porque la violencia del reversal no presagiaba nada bueno, como al final así ha sido.
> 
> ...



El 284 cumplido y a ver si se va al 310, aunque ya casi mejor pillarlo el lunes, ¿no?

PD: ¿tiene algún algoritmo llamado "bubú" que se tire a los ojos de leoncios o gacelas?


----------



## sr.anus (23 Nov 2012)

A sido soltar mis mapfres y salir volando mas de un 2% para el cielo. Seguimos manteniento inditex y repsol para terminar el mes, ya estoy cerca de la umildá y el coñocimiento


----------



## diosmercado (23 Nov 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> A sido soltar mis mapfres y salir volando mas de un 2% para el cielo. Seguimos manteniento inditex y repsol para terminar el mes, ya estoy cerca de la umildá y el coñocimiento



Ten en cuenta que esto tarde o temprano pegara un bombazo (hacia arriba). No se si es mi empeño, pero sigo viendo al ibex bastante mas arriba para navidades.


----------



## pollastre (23 Nov 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> El 284 cumplido y a ver si se va al 310, aunque ya casi mejor pillarlo el lunes, ¿no?
> 
> PD: ¿tiene algún algoritmo llamado "bubú" que se tire a los ojos de leoncios o gacelas?




Me sorprende este último tramo. No tanto por los niveles, como por la fuerza.

Los niveles se están cumpliendo, sí, de acuerdo... (fíjese en cómo perfora el 84, pero en dos ocasiones vuelve a apoyarse "casualmente" precisamente en ese nivel, precisión al tick). Pero....

... pero el push está siendo, para mi gusto, un pelín doloroso ya. Hay mucha carne puesta en el entorno del 7260. Y estamos ahora mismo en el 94, con posibilidades de probar el 310 que decía antes.

Desconozco el músculo financiero del "posicionante" en el 260, pero si tomamos como referencia al Sr. MarketMaker, y asumiendo que no nos miente, a él le hizo bastante daño un push de -4 pips en el SP en cierta ocasión.

Por comparación no lineal, un push de -30 en el DAX viene a ser como uno de -7 en el SP. 

Esto es, o estamos tratando con un gordo-gordo al que le suda los cojones un -40 a contra (y créame, con un número... casi indecente de contratos), o es un gordo-mediano que se ha pasado de listo, y le están propinando un somero correctivo a base de ojete-calor.

Lástima que estoy ya en casa y no veo casi nada con el equipo básico que tengo aquí.... casi casi estoy por volverme a la oficina, tengo realmente curiosidad por ver qué está ocurriendo realmente.


----------



## diosmercado (23 Nov 2012)

Shooting up!!! Kaboom.


----------



## diosmercado (23 Nov 2012)

7310, ahi va. Clasico peponian viernes tarde. Todo hecho por hoy.

Y nos ibamos por la barranquilla a principios de semana,nein. Aun queda espectaculo.


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2012)

Vienen los cortos más fáciles en el SP en mucho tiempo.

Si me da tiempo, los posteo.


----------



## diosmercado (23 Nov 2012)

Joder esto se acelera por momentos, el SP anda por encima de los 1400 ya (mira que se dijo a principios de semana, 1420 al menos).

El ibex se ha pulido los 7k9.

Para lo que hay que ver me desconecto por hoy.

PD: Bertok me parece que los cortos para otro rato.

PD2: El ibex lleva una remontada de 100 puntos, casi na.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Nov 2012)

Pues en el culibex parece que a los cortos los van a poner mirando a Cuenca...


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Joder esto se acelera por momentos, el SP anda por encima de los 1400 ya (mira que se dijo a principios de semana, 1420 al menos).
> 
> El ibex se ha pulido los 7k9.
> 
> ...



Wait and See ::


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2012)

Que peligro tienen estos días semi-festivos


----------



## diosmercado (23 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que peligro tienen estos días semi-festivos



Volumen perroflautico y mucho trago por medio :XX::XX:.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Nov 2012)

Estaría bien asistir a la primera derrota de la FED en toda la historia (y la segunda del BCE, la primera fue la de Trichet con las rehypothecations).


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Volumen perroflautico y mucho trago por medio :XX::XX:.



Por eso

Circulen...


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Me sorprende este último tramo. No tanto por los niveles, como por la fuerza.
> 
> Los niveles se están cumpliendo, sí, de acuerdo... (fíjese en cómo perfora el 84, pero en dos ocasiones vuelve a apoyarse "casualmente" precisamente en ese nivel, precisión al tick). Pero....
> 
> ...



Vuelvo de recojer a las crias del cole y me encuentro con un máximo de 7313... MZMM, ha fallado la resistencia por 3 puntos. 

Pero si cuenta la batallita de lo que ha pasado se lo perdonamos y todo . La verdad es que las historias de "los leoncios también lloran" son la mar de entretenidas, ni "falcon crest" hoyga


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Vuelvo de recojer a las crias del cole y me encuentro con un máximo de 7313... MZMM, ha fallado la resistencia por 3 puntos.
> 
> Pero si cuenta la batallita de lo que ha pasado se lo perdonamos y todo . La verdad es que las historias de "los leoncios también lloran" son la mar de entretenidas, ni "falcon crest" hoyga



Yo opino que alguien ha salido bien tostado de la refriega...


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2012)

mas de uno ha dejado hoy pelo en la gatera........... si no hay reversals traidores tenemos aun carrete en el lado de las subidas


----------



## ponzi (23 Nov 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> mas de uno ha dejado hoy pelo en la gatera........... si no hay reversals traidores tenemos aun carrete en el lado de las subidas



Cuando buena es la lubina del carrete has de tirar


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuando buena es la lubina del carrete has de tirar



deja deja, q siga tirando y se canse ::

no sabia q eras pescador


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2012)

El cierre va a estar muy interesante. Vamos a verlo


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El cierre va a estar muy interesante. Vamos a verlo


----------



## ponzi (23 Nov 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> deja deja, q siga tirando y se canse ::
> 
> no sabia q eras pescador



Si el hilo a tiempo no es recuperado sin cena te habras quedado  En vacaciones alguna vez por liencres me dejo caer


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Nov 2012)

Eurostoxx cumple objetivos y lo dejan aparcado ahí. Yo me bajo y la semana que viene ya vemos si rompe o no.





[/IMG]


----------



## dj-mesa (23 Nov 2012)




----------



## mataresfacil (23 Nov 2012)

Hijodelagranperra el leoncio que ha vendido gamesa a ultima hora, y con volumen. Un viernes, al final, pedazodecabronmangador de plusvis


----------



## tarrito (23 Nov 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Hijodelagranperra el leoncio que ha vendido gamesa a ultima hora, y con volumen. Un viernes, al final, pedazodecabronmangador de plusvis



viernes terminal, si está abierto después de las 12:00 a.m le reventarán el






"el :cook: dixit"

si esqueeeee :ouch:


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2012)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

[YOUTUBE]hmcLFMyOdcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (23 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> [YOUTUBE]hmcLFMyOdcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2012)

Vaya rotura de culos hoy. Tiene que haber hecho daño.

Pero cuidado, James River se puede marcar una vela roja potente. First no sube ni le entra volumen por lo que aparecerá un velón, el color marcará el punto a tener en cuenta.


----------



## diosmercado (23 Nov 2012)

13000 del dow besados. Cierre en maximos diarios con el sp apretando, dia semifestivo y mira por donde salen estos marranos.

El lunes mas de lo mismo, seguramente se descuelgue algo de Grecia o alguna tontada del calibre para seguir cociendo la rana. Ya tenemos a carpatos como vocero y pedante narrador.

Aun queda mecha para rato, 1420 y mas.


----------



## WinstonSmith (23 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> [YOUTUBE]hmcLFMyOdcU[/YOUTUBE]



Sr Bertok, esta sería una buena forma de hacer que aquellas personas (como yo) a las que solo les interesa este hilo por las grandes bajadas del chulibex, se interesen más. :baba::baba:


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2012)

WinstonSmith dijo:


> Sr Bertok, esta sería una buena forma de hacer que aquellas personas (como yo) a las que solo les interesa este hilo por las grandes bajadas del chulibex, se interesen más. :baba::baba:



Eso es una mujer :::baba:


----------



## WinstonSmith (23 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Eso es una mujer :::baba:



Vamos, lo que viene siendo un Marlo Seal of Approval.


----------



## diosmercado (23 Nov 2012)

Siguen subiendo los americanos, impresionante la hostia que va a pegar esto el lunes. Avisados quedan.


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Siguen subiendo los americanos, impresionante la hostia que va a pegar esto el lunes. Avisados quedan.



Están preparando una cruel tortura a las gacelas imprudentes.

Aviso, el video es muy duro 8:

[YOUTUBE]PbVUfMzIn1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2012)




----------



## vmmp29 (23 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Están preparando una cruel tortura a las gacelas imprudentes.
> 
> Aviso, el video es muy duro 8:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PbVUfMzIn1s[/YOUTUBE]




te has pasado demasiada sangre .........

mulder según volumetreitor en usa ha sido día perfecto? es correcto......

21000 contractos a las 19
?


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Nov 2012)

La que está liando Muzzy...












Protests after pharaoh Mursi assumes powers in Egypt | Reuters


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> La que está liando Muzzy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disfrutando lo votado


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2012)

Cierre, un poco durete el SP no?.

hoy ha trinchaó culos como esponjas. De aquí en adelante, cuidado los largos. Ya se está olisqueando los 1425.


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CdXesX6mYUE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2012)

Lloverán los thanks 

[YOUTUBE]Iu72EZdVou4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2012)

[YOUTUBE]icPQwEvqxP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (24 Nov 2012)

Parece que el asesor de Kichner se ha quedado sin palanca y sin chuleria  "Quien piedras a su propio tejado tira cuando el invierno llega al descubierto se queda"

http://www.lanacion.com.ar/m2/1528465-ypf-admiten-que-se-debe-negociar-con-espana


----------



## paulistano (24 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Parece que el asesor de Kichner se ha quedado sin palanca y sin chuleria  "Quien piedras a su propio tejado tira cuando el invierno llega al descubierto se queda"
> 
> YPF: admiten que se debe negociar con España - 20.11.2012 - lanacion.com



Buenos días a todos.

Ponzi, que estás puesto en estos temas o cualquier otro que sepa, os pregunto.

Es mejor seguir con la TUR (tarifa ultimo recurso) en electricidad y gas o es mejor cambiarse al mercado libre con los descuentos que suelen ofrecer en el término fijo del 15% aprox?

No sé qué hacerienso:


----------



## Tonto Simon (24 Nov 2012)

Por Consumo Responsable hay algun hilo que habla del tema. Yo pase la tarde del sabado haciendo numeros para cambiarme de Iberdrola y llegue a la conclusion de que no merecia la pena ni por el tiempo que iba a perder de gestion por el cambio. Estos cabrones lo tienen atado y bien atado.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Ponzi, que estás puesto en estos temas o cualquier otro que sepa, os pregunto.
> 
> ...



El descuento es una mierda. Lo que deberían hacerlo es sobre el consumo, pero como esto es un oligopolio, la verdad es que te da igual a que compañia vayas. No hay diferencias. 

En este sector no hay competencia. Ojalá pase en el futuro como con las teleco, pero me da que queda mucho para eso.


----------



## bertok (24 Nov 2012)

Os dejo dos regalos

http://cicloinversor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/CINov12.pdf

[YOUTUBE]tvZ02G7vCyc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tonto Simon (24 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> os dejo dos regalos
> 
> http://cicloinversor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/cinov12.pdf
> 
> [youtube]tvz02g7vcyc[/youtube]



:8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## Tonto Simon (24 Nov 2012)

Extracto interesante del enlace de Bertok:

_Solo hay tres formas de superar un problema de endeudamiento excesivo, y no hay más. No
existen las soluciones mágicas, ni los acuerdos políticos, ni la solidaridad entre países. Una deuda
excesiva (>90% deuda/PIB) solo puede ser eliminada de las siguientes maneras:
1.- Haciendo crecer la economía más deprisa que los intereses de la deuda y pagándola. Esta
solución solo ha ocurrido una vez en la historia, con la Gran Bretaña de la Revolución Industrial.
Es irrreal pensar que pueda suceder esta vez.

2.- Mediante impago. Las suspansiones de pagos, quitas y renegociaciones son las formas
tremendamente dolorosas en las que los países como Argentina, que se han endeudado en una
moneda distinta a la suya pueden tratar el exceso de deuda.

3.- Mediante inflación y devaluación. Es la forma en que los países endeudados en sus propias
monedas suelen tratar de resolver el problema.
Salvo la primera, las otras dos son tremendamente lesivas para los ahorradores e inversores,
pudiendo acabar fácilmente con los ahorros de décadas.

España ha alcanzado y sobrepasado hace años el punto de no retorno y tiene en la actualidad una
deuda impagable. Dado que España no controla su moneda, y está endeudada en euros, lo que le
aguarda en principio es un proceso tipo 2 similar al griego, plagado de recortes, rescates,
empeoramiento económico y finalmente quitas, para volver a empezar._


----------



## grillo35 (24 Nov 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Extracto interesante del enlace de Bertok:
> 
> _Solo hay tres formas de superar un problema de endeudamiento excesivo, y no hay más. No
> existen las soluciones mágicas, ni los acuerdos políticos, ni la solidaridad entre países. Una deuda
> ...




Pues eso, dolor durante por lo menos una generacion....::


----------



## Se vende (24 Nov 2012)

grillo35 dijo:


> Pues eso, dolor durante por lo menos una generacion....::



La 1 y la 3 son imposibles, la primera porque esto es España y la tercera para darse ................ nos tendrían que pegar la patada y mandarnos a nuestra peseta, por lo que queda la segunda, hacer un SINPA


----------



## bertok (24 Nov 2012)

Hamijos, el documento es muy importante.

Lo ha escrito alguién que sabe mucho de estos temas.

Ahí queda reflejado qué hacer cuando llegue el armagedón.

Sabemos que llegará pero viene bien refrescarlo de vez en cuando.


----------



## Tonto Simon (24 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, el documento es muy importante.
> 
> Lo ha escrito alguién que sabe mucho de estos temas.
> 
> ...



Esto dura tanto que a veces una duda de su fe::. Entonces lee uno algun informe y vuelve a recuperarla. Habremus madmax si o si o


----------



## bertok (24 Nov 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Esto dura tanto que a veces una duda de su fe::. Entonces lee uno algun informe y vuelve a recuperarla. Habremus madmax si o si o



Para llegar al mad max se les debiera ir de las manos mucho más, que todo se andará.

Lo que si tendremos seguro es a la inmensa mayoría de la población con un buen problema encima y sin mayor opción que reducir su nivel de vida MUCHO.


----------



## Tonto Simon (24 Nov 2012)

¿Quien es el autor de este blog?


----------



## bertok (24 Nov 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> ¿Quien es el autor de este blog?



un forero de rankia.

El hilo es muy largo pero una verdadera delicia

http://www.rankia.com/foros/bolsa/temas/690098-seguimiento-tendencias-acuerdo-ciclos


----------



## Tonto Simon (24 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> un forero de rankia.
> 
> El hilo es muy largo pero una verdadera delicia
> 
> Seguimiento de tendencias de acuerdo a los ciclos



¿281 paginas? Noo ¿Que es eso comparado con los de HVEI?::


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2012)

Intuyo bajadas fuertes en el SP pero todavía hay que esperar a que se de la vuelta. La figura chartista es clara y la reciente subida_rompe_culos es de libro. Es cuestión de esperar el giro y ponerse corto con fuerza. Si no llega el giro, no se pierde nada porque la entrada es después de y no antes de.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Intuyo bajadas fuertes en el SP pero todavía hay que esperar a que se de la vuelta. La figura chartista es clara y la reciente subida_rompe_culos es de libro. Es cuestión de esperar el giro y ponerse corto con fuerza. Si no llega el giro, no se pierde nada porque la entrada es después de y no antes de.



Yo también lo creo

Empezando que el Lunes debería ser de dolor, pero de dolor extremo...

Una vela crimen de guerra


----------



## Tonto Simon (24 Nov 2012)

Hablando de seguridad...¿Que opinais de las cuentas omnibus? Estoy pensando en Interactive Brokers, quiero empezar a hacer mas operaciones y donde estoy ahora es inviable (ING). En caso de quiebra, o chanchulleos ¿que pasa con tus acciones? 
Estaba pensando en cambiar Bankinter por el momento hasta que me decida.


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo también lo creo
> 
> Empezando que el Lunes debería ser de dolor, pero de dolor extremo...
> 
> Una vela crimen de guerra



Quizá no esté tan cerca. Da igual, hay que esperar a ver el giro.

En cualquier caso, eso es a nivel de índice y valores "grandes". Los hay pequeños y contracíclicos que van a ir a su bola. En especial hay que ver First porque se espera un velón en alguna dirección que marque su siguiente devenir. Está formando un triángulo precioso con pauta de volumen acorde. Si se va por arriba, salvo fake que también pudiera ser, se iniciará un ciclo alcista importante. Si va para abajo, se le va a complicar la inversión a muchos. Yo creo que el fondo de mercado ya lo hizo pero hay que confirmarlo. Ojos antes que cerebro. Es un garantía para proteger el dinero, escaso y difícil de conseguir en estos días ramerojianos.


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Hablando de seguridad...¿Que opinais de las cuentas omnibus? Estoy pensando en Interactive Brokers, quiero empezar a hacer mas operaciones y donde estoy ahora es inviable (ING). En caso de quiebra, o chanchulleos ¿que pasa con tus acciones?
> Estaba pensando en cambiar Bankinter por el momento hasta que me decida.



No se preocupe por la quiebra de los bancos. Tal y como están actuando los gobiernos, el ciclo es que primero quiebran los ciudadanos y después los bancos.


----------



## Tonto Simon (24 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No se preocupe por la quiebra de los bancos. Tal y como están actuando los gobiernos, el ciclo es que primero quiebran los ciudadanos y después los bancos.



Me referia a que pasa si tu broker quiebra y las acciones no estan a tu nombre...


----------



## ponzi (24 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Ponzi, que estás puesto en estos temas o cualquier otro que sepa, os pregunto.
> 
> ...



De momento creo que es mejor la TUR. Nunca contrates ningun descuento de iberdrola de alguien que vaya a tu casa ,suele ser una estafa. Iberdrola esta implantando unos nuevos contadores inteligentes que supuestamente te diran a que horas consumes mas, personalmente me fijaria en algun conejillo de indias que se atreva a ponerlo primero y que cuente su experiencia en algun foro.De momento vale mas lo malo conocido que lo bueno por conocer.


----------



## ponzi (24 Nov 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Por Consumo Responsable hay algun hilo que habla del tema. Yo pase la tarde del sabado haciendo numeros para cambiarme de Iberdrola y llegue a la conclusion de que no merecia la pena ni por el tiempo que iba a perder de gestion por el cambio. Estos cabrones lo tienen atado y bien atado.



Hombre no os cambieis de ibe. Que mi papel de viudas tiene que seguir rentando 







Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> El descuento es una mierda. Lo que deberían hacerlo es sobre el consumo, pero como esto es un oligopolio, la verdad es que te da igual a que compañia vayas. No hay diferencias.
> 
> En este sector no hay competencia. Ojalá pase en el futuro como con las teleco, pero me da que queda mucho para eso.



El precio es el mismo vayas donde vayas de hecho es mejor ibe suelen resolver las incidencias mas rapido, es de las electricas que mas invierten en el negocio.Donde he tenido una experiencia pesima es con Eon no se lo recomiendo a nadie.


----------



## ponzi (24 Nov 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Pues yo me acabo de pillar esta en Focalprice por 156 aurelios. Y le gente habla maravillas de ella:
> 
> PIPO M1 9.7" Android 4.1 Dual-Core RK3066 1.6GHz External 3G Tablet PC with Bluetooth, Pen Input Technology, 10-Point Capacitive (Black) CE0097B - $209.90 - Affordable Tablet PC



Te ha llegado ya?Yo aun estoy esperando la mia de Amazon (comprada el 10).No se que pasa ultimamente con las aduanas españolas pero todo lo que pido se retrasa muchisimo.


----------



## ponzi (24 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> ¿hay que tener preparado el orfidal para verlo o...?
> 
> Ñores, salvo catástrofe de última hora, 2012 va a ser nuestro mejor año en resultados (que no en facturación) desde 2001.  Sin (muchos) extraordinarios. Puro negocio: compra, trabaja, vende, cobra, no necesariamente en ese orden.
> 
> ...



Te refieres al posible bloqueo de fronteras o posible implantacion de una neopeseta? Yo no creo que pase nada de eso, quizas igual con grecia pero con España lo dudo no interesa. El gran boom del que nadie habla puede venir en 2013 cuando el mede este funcionando a pleno pulmon. La cuestion es que Alemania no quiere que ningun organismo revise a conciencia su sistema financiero antes de las elecciones, las cajas Alemanas tienen algun que otro muerto en el armario.


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> De momento creo que es mejor la TUR. Nunca contrates ningun descuento de iberdrola de alguien que vaya a tu casa ,suele ser una estafa. Iberdrola esta implantando unos nuevos contadores inteligentes que supuestamente te diran a que horas consumes mas, personalmente me fijaria en algun conejillo de indias que se atreva a ponerlo primero y que cuente su experiencia en algun foro.De momento vale mas lo malo conocido que lo bueno por conocer.



Discúlpeme. Que yo sepa Iberdrola no le da opción en lo del contador. A mi casa mandaron una carta comunicándome que lo iban a poner, que día lo iban a hacer y cuanto (más) me iba a costar. (punto) Ninguna opción de "a menos que nos llame" o "sólo si usted está de acuerdo". Por cierto, que tengo ligero mosqueo... al poner todos los contadores a cero al mismo tiempo. Ahora se puede saber quien gasta más y quien gasta menos... adivinen quien lleva el Red Bull en esta carrera...


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Te refieres al posible bloqueo de fronteras o posible implantacion de una neopeseta? Yo no creo que pase nada de eso, quizas igual con grecia pero con España lo dudo no interesa. El gran boom del que nadie habla puede venir en 2013 cuando el mede este funcionando a pleno pulmon. La cuestion es que Alemania no quiere que ningun organismo revise a conciencia su sistema financiero antes de las elecciones, las cajas Alemanas tienen algun que otro muerto en el armario.



o no, por Dios!! me refería al bloqueo mental...!! Uno no puede dirigir un negocio pensando en que el próximo año empieza la tercera guerra mundial... a menos que, evidentemente, estés en el sector...

Hay que separar la acción de gobierno de la vida privada, no sé si me explico...


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Me referia a que pasa si tu broker quiebra y las acciones no estan a tu nombre...



Las acciones son tuyas.


----------



## ponzi (24 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> o no, por Dios!! me refería al bloqueo mental...!! Uno no puede dirigir un negocio pensando en que el próximo año empieza la tercera guerra mundial... a menos que, evidentemente, estés en el sector...
> 
> .Hay que separar la acción de gobierno de la vida privada, no sé si me explico...



El bloqueo mental con una buena hoja de ruta se soluciona  La tercera guerra mundial no creo pero ya le digo yo que con bastante probabilidad los lander alemanes nos daran alguna sorpresa.


http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/20121119/economia/taln-aquiles-merkel-cajas-20121119.html


----------



## Tonto Simon (24 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Las acciones son tuyas.



Tenia entendido que en las cuentas omnibus las acciones no estan a tu nombre. Le pertenecen al broker que a su vez las alquila a terceros, de ahi que sean tan competitivos en cuanto a tarifas...


----------



## ponzi (24 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> Discúlpeme. Que yo sepa Iberdrola no le da opción en lo del contador. A mi casa mandaron una carta comunicándome que lo iban a poner, que día lo iban a hacer y cuanto (más) me iba a costar. (punto) Ninguna opción de "a menos que nos llame" o "sólo si usted está de acuerdo". Por cierto, que tengo ligero mosqueo... al poner todos los contadores a cero al mismo tiempo. Ahora se puede saber quien gasta más y quien gasta menos... adivinen quien lleva el Red Bull en esta carrera...



Los contadores seran instalados sin necesidad de consentimiento , la cuestion es que esos contadores supuestamente tienen como finalidad que los usuarios controlen los horarios de consumo para redistribuir sus tarifas en funcion de sus necesidades en un hipotetico futuro. Es decir idear diferentes tarifas por franjas horarias y que el consumidor decida, asi lo entendi yo, vamos que se quieren cargar la TUR.


----------



## ponzi (24 Nov 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Tenia entendido que en las cuentas omnibus las acciones no estan a tu nombre. Le pertenecen al broker que a su vez las alquila a terceros, de ahi que sean tan competitivos en cuanto a tarifas...



Siempre son reclamables. Suele pasar con acciones usa. Si te quedas mas tranquilo llama a la oficina de accionistas de tu empresa y que te busquen y te registren en sus ficheros, yo lo hice con iberdrola. En ibe la pagina se llama OLA


----------



## ponzi (24 Nov 2012)

Os dejo un articulo intetesante que he encontrado de como el temor y la ansiedad es mas fuerte que el subidon natural de la dopamina.Es decir la intensidad de perder 1000 eu es mas fuerte que la de ganarlos.


http://money.cnn.com/magazines/moneymag/moneymag_archive/2002/10/01/328637/index.htm


----------



## Tonto Simon (24 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Os dejo un articulo intetesante que encontrado de como el temor y la ansiedad es mas fuerte que el subidon natural de la dopamina.Es decir la intensidad de perder 1000 eu es mas fuerte que la de ganarlos.
> 
> 
> Are You Wired For Wealth? - October 1, 2002









_Daniel Kahneman, uno de los pensadores más importantes del mundo, recibió el premio Nobel de Economía por su trabajo pionero en psicología sobre el modelo racional de la toma de decisiones. Sus ideas han tenido un profundo impacto en campos tan diversos como la economía, la medicina o la política, pero hasta ahora no había reunido la obra de su vida en un libro. En Pensar rápido, pensar despacio, un éxito internacional, Kahneman nos ofrece una revolucionaria perspectiva del cerebro y explica los dos sistemas que modelan cómo pensamos. El sistema 1 es rápido, intuitivo y emocional, mientras que el sistema 2 es más lento, deliberativo y lógico. Kahneman expone la extraordinaria capacidad (y también los errores y los sesgos) del pensamiento rápido, y revela la duradera influencia de las impresiones intuitivas sobre nuestro pensamiento y nuestra conducta. El impacto de la aversión a la pérdida y el exceso de confianza en las estrategias empresariales, la dificultad de predecir lo que nos hará felices en el futuro, el reto de enmarcar adecuadamente los riesgos en el trabajo y en el hogar, el profundo efecto de los sesgos cognitivos sobre todo lo que hacemos, desde jugar en la Bolsa hasta planificar las vacaciones; todo esto solo puede ser comprendido si entendemos el funcionamiento conjunto de los dos sistemas a la hora de formular nuestros juicios y decisiones. Al implicar al lector en una animada reflexión sobre cómo pensamos, Kahneman consigue revelar cuándo podemos confiar en nuestras intuiciones y cuándo no, y de qué modo podemos aprovechar los beneficios del pensamiento lento. Además, ofrece enseñanzas prácticas e iluminadoras sobre cómo se adoptan decisiones en la vida profesional o personal, y sobre cómo podemos usar distintas técnicas para protegernos de los fallos mentales que nos crean problemas. Pensar rápido, pensar despacio cambiará para siempre nuestra manera de pensar sobre cómo pensamos. _

Leer este libro es obligatorio si te dedicas a esto de las himbersiones. Ademas os lo pongo en bandeja :rolleye:

Opcion lonchafinista


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2012)

Me ha venido una idea sobre el rescate en España. Quizá nadie quiera rescate. Está claro que España no lo quiere porque va a perder autonomía (la castuza) pero quizá tampoco lo quiera Europa porque va a ser difícil que recuperen su pasta en ese lodazal que es España.

Y es por ello que en el verano todos se veían abocados a un rescate que nadie quería .... forzados por unos mercados que habían llevado la prima hasta los >600 puntos básicos. Y entonces apareció Draghi para bajar la prima y hacer desaparecer la necesidad del rescate. Nadie lo debe querer a ciencia cierta porque la realidad es que de querer hacerse, ya se habría hecho.

Volverán los mercados a tensar la cuerda y entonces ya veremos qué pasa porque el bombero Draghi ya no será creíble.


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Tenia entendido que en las cuentas omnibus las acciones no estan a tu nombre. Le pertenecen al broker que a su vez las alquila a terceros, de ahi que sean tan competitivos en cuanto a tarifas...



Pero son tuyas, no las pierdes.


----------



## ponzi (24 Nov 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> _Daniel Kahneman, uno de los pensadores más importantes del mundo, recibió el premio Nobel de Economía por su trabajo pionero en psicología sobre el modelo racional de la toma de decisiones. Sus ideas han tenido un profundo impacto en campos tan diversos como la economía, la medicina o la política, pero hasta ahora no había reunido la obra de su vida en un libro. En Pensar rápido, pensar despacio, un éxito internacional, Kahneman nos ofrece una revolucionaria perspectiva del cerebro y explica los dos sistemas que modelan cómo pensamos. El sistema 1 es rápido, intuitivo y emocional, mientras que el sistema 2 es más lento, deliberativo y lógico. Kahneman expone la extraordinaria capacidad (y también los errores y los sesgos) del pensamiento rápido, y revela la duradera influencia de las impresiones intuitivas sobre nuestro pensamiento y nuestra conducta. El impacto de la aversión a la pérdida y el exceso de confianza en las estrategias empresariales, la dificultad de predecir lo que nos hará felices en el futuro, el reto de enmarcar adecuadamente los riesgos en el trabajo y en el hogar, el profundo efecto de los sesgos cognitivos sobre todo lo que hacemos, desde jugar en la Bolsa hasta planificar las vacaciones; todo esto solo puede ser comprendido si entendemos el funcionamiento conjunto de los dos sistemas a la hora de formular nuestros juicios y decisiones. Al implicar al lector en una animada reflexión sobre cómo pensamos, Kahneman consigue revelar cuándo podemos confiar en nuestras intuiciones y cuándo no, y de qué modo podemos aprovechar los beneficios del pensamiento lento. Además, ofrece enseñanzas prácticas e iluminadoras sobre cómo se adoptan decisiones en la vida profesional o personal, y sobre cómo podemos usar distintas técnicas para protegernos de los fallos mentales que nos crean problemas. Pensar rápido, pensar despacio cambiará para siempre nuestra manera de pensar sobre cómo pensamos. _
> 
> Leer este libro es obligatorio si te dedicas a esto de las himbersiones. Ademas os lo pongo en bandeja :rolleye:
> 
> Opcion lonchafinista



Muchas gracias por el link,tengo gabas de leerlo. Acabo de descubrirle por una reseña de jason zweig en el inversor inteligente de Graham


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2012)

Muy interesante, no tiran con pasteles precisamente.

HP Management Problems - Business Insider


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Me ha venido una idea sobre el rescate en España. Quizá nadie quiera rescate. Está claro que España no lo quiere porque va a perder autonomía (la castuza) pero quizá tampoco lo quiera Europa porque va a ser difícil que recuperen su pasta en ese lodazal que es España.
> 
> Y es por ello que en el verano todos se veían abocados a un rescate que nadie quería .... forzados por unos mercados que habían llevado la prima hasta los >600 puntos básicos. Y entonces apareció Draghi para bajar la prima y hacer desaparecer la necesidad del rescate. Nadie lo debe querer a ciencia cierta porque la realidad es que de querer hacerse, ya se habría hecho.
> 
> Volverán los mercados a tensar la cuerda y entonces ya veremos qué pasa porque el bombero Draghi ya no será creíble.



El BCE fue derrotado por la city justo antes de que largaran a Trichet, da igual que lo oculten que lo dejen, y si Draghi no llega a sacar el bazooka por orden de Obama hubiera mordido el polvo hasta la FED. Os recuerdo que la QE2 fue un fracaso total porque los dólares los pillaban los bancos europeos que estaban más secos que la mojama y que los bancos franceses estuvieron a punto de caramelo.

Que Pollastre comente lo que pasaba en el DAX en verano de 2011 y cómo la city tenía artillería infinita (rehipothecation). Yo mismo no he vuelto a ver aquel volumen vendedor desde entonces, ni en DAX ni en SP, era una avalancha tanto en volumen como en duración, fue un cisne negro como un piano que superó todas las distribuciones de probabilidad que yo manejaba (tanto volumen vendedor, tantos días, probabilidad de rebote), no rebotaba y seguían y seguían.

Es cuestión de tiempo que el sector privado invente otra forma de imprimir para competir con la imprenta de los bancos centrales.

En su momento se hablo de aquel concepto de "productividad marginal de la deuda", ahora, con las sucesivas inyecciones tendríamos que empezar a hablar de cómo está la "alcistividad marginal de las inyecciones".  , que creo que debe ir bastante perjudicada ya, después de tanto chute.


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Leer este libro es obligatorio si te dedicas a esto de las himbersiones. Ademas os lo pongo en bandeja :rolleye:
> 
> Opcion lonchafinista



La opción lonchi... no me funciona, el zip dice que está mal, el enlace que dan ya no funciona... y ni idea del formato mobi... :´(

A ver si lo encuentro por ahí sólo para echarle un ojo. Luego si me gusta lo acabaré comprando en versión hardware, yo soy de esos que "leer", leen libros con papel, lo demás... son canitas al aire.

Edito: ah! vale lo del mobi, ya lo veo...


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2012)

Muy interesante

[YOUTUBE]CP1oBwccARY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (24 Nov 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Eurostoxx cumple objetivos y lo dejan aparcado ahí. Yo me bajo y la semana que viene ya vemos si rompe o no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, esa figura de giro tras aparcar en un nivel de resistencia clarísima era lo que le daba peligro al asunto, pero la misma queda desactivada tras el peponazo que hemos visto. Viendo lo que había en los gráficos siempre hubiera apostado por el giro, pero el mercado tiene la última palabra y esta vez nos dice que el techo será más complejo, así que toca volver al guión de estas últimas semanas y buscar con mucho cuidado los valores que todavía pueden ayudar a mantener los índices en todo lo alto.

Como dije en la CdC en techos el sentimiento cambia bruscamente y no debería sorprendernos que mucho más rápido de lo que pensamos la mayoría de especuladores nos encontremos animados a aprovechar unas alzas que pocos días atrás veíamos impensables.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2012)

http://www18.online-convert.com/dow...7201630f4341d0d8226cc9/converted-6adc706b.pdf

Lo hay en español en el emule, lo he convertido a pdf desde epub.


----------



## Tonto Simon (24 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> La opción lonchi... no me funciona, el zip dice que está mal, el enlace que dan ya no funciona... y ni idea del formato mobi... :´(
> 
> A ver si lo encuentro por ahí sólo para echarle un ojo. Luego si me gusta lo acabaré comprando en versión hardware, yo soy de esos que "leer", leen libros con papel, lo demás... son canitas al aire.
> 
> Edito: ah! vale lo del mobi, ya lo veo...



Yo aun voy a la biblioteca, sobre todo a por tochos que en papel electronico se hacen un poco inmanejables. Benditaliquidez ya lo ha puesto en descarga. Con el programa calibre lo puedes pasar a cualquier formato


----------



## bertok (24 Nov 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El BCE fue derrotado por la city justo antes de que largaran a Trichet, da igual que lo oculten que lo dejen, y si Draghi no llega a sacar el bazooka por orden de Obama hubiera mordido el polvo hasta la FED. Os recuerdo que la QE2 fue un fracaso total porque los dólares los pillaban los bancos europeos que estaban más secos que la mojama y que los bancos franceses estuvieron a punto de caramelo.
> 
> Que Pollastre comente lo que pasaba en el DAX en verano de 2011 y cómo la city tenía artillería infinita (rehipothecation). Yo mismo no he vuelto a ver aquel volumen vendedor desde entonces, ni en DAX ni en SP, era una avalancha tanto en volumen como en duración, fue un cisne negro como un piano que superó todas las distribuciones de probabilidad que yo manejaba (tanto volumen vendedor, tantos días, probabilidad de rebote), no rebotaba y seguían y seguían.
> 
> ...



*Cuéntanos más*


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *Cuéntanos más*



Mira lo que hizo el DAX el viernes 16 cuando el SP rebotaba de forma totalmente ortodoxa y verás a qué me refiero.

No solo hay que aguantar a bancos centrales manejando el mercado, encima van de listos.

Han tardado casi 4 años en hacer el fine tunning necesario para saber cuánta pasta necesitaban inyectar para quedarse solos.

Pues ahora ya están solos, es lógico suponer que se terminen matando entre ellos. ::::


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Efectivamente, esa figura de giro tras aparcar en un nivel de resistencia clarísima era lo que le daba peligro al asunto, pero la misma queda desactivada tras el peponazo que hemos visto. Viendo lo que había en los gráficos siempre hubiera apostado por el giro, pero el mercado tiene la última palabra y esta vez nos dice que el techo será más complejo, así que toca volver al guión de estas últimas semanas y buscar con mucho cuidado los valores que todavía pueden ayudar a mantener los índices en todo lo alto.
> 
> Como dije en la CdC en techos el sentimiento cambia bruscamente y no debería sorprendernos que mucho más rápido de lo que pensamos la mayoría de especuladores nos encontremos animados a aprovechar unas alzas que pocos días atrás veíamos impensables.



Maestro, es un ejemplo de muchos otros activos y subyacentes que están llegando a techos tras la recuperación de las últimas dos semanas. Ahora es cuando se ve que algunos valores comienzan a patinar.


----------



## bertok (24 Nov 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Mira lo que hizo el DAX el viernes 16 cuando el SP rebotaba de forma totalmente ortodoxa y verás a qué me refiero.
> 
> No solo hay que aguantar a bancos centrales manejando el mercado, encima van de listos.
> 
> ...



Pero va a subir o a bajar 8:::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pero va a subir o a bajar 8:::



Lunes o puede que martes alta probabilidad de bajadas, tras lo cual, más de lo mismo, subir y subir.

Y eso lo digo para el SP, del DAX ya no me atrevo a decir nada porque hacen con él lo que les sale de la p...


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2012)

Doce años y los que quedan: cómo seguir ganando con el metal dorado - elEconomista.es


----------



## diosmercado (25 Nov 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lunes o puede que martes alta probabilidad de bajadas, tras lo cual, más de lo mismo, subir y subir.
> 
> Y eso lo digo para el SP, del DAX ya no me atrevo a decir nada porque hacen con él lo que les sale de la p...



Yo opino que al SP lo vamos a ver muy cerca de los 1470-1500 para las christmas. Luego ya despues, otro cantar.

Edito: lo dejo en el aire... ¿que creeis que utilizaran como catalizador de las subidas? ¿"rescate" español, "acuerdo" griego...?


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2012)

Instant Servers | Cloud servers that evolve with your business | Telefónica

EL cloud computing de telefónica. Sí, sí, telefónica, no movistar, en perfecto inglés para todo uropa.

Caramba a, cuenta de esto, he descubierto que el año pasado me perdí la adquisición de Acens por parte de TEF. Y parece que esta promoción que he visto, en realidad se cubre con Acens... eso sí con la marca de la casa: mínimo un 20% más cara que cualquier opción "normal" de mercado.

Estos como la Mercedes... que ahora se ha cogido una Kangoo le ha puesto la estrellita delante y ale, 4.000 lerus más por la misma fregoneta... Claro que más interesante es el caso del Volvo... que por cambiar los asientos normales del Focus por unos buenos y poner su nombre, te mete 7.000 ñapos de propina... en fín...


----------



## mataresfacil (25 Nov 2012)

Menuda pesadilla la de esta noche, he soñado que estaba sentado viendo los indices y el dow se deplomaba de golpe el 7,5%, no se yo la mierda de sueños que tengo con lo bonito que es soñar con porno.


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Menuda pesadilla la de esta noche, he soñado que estaba sentado viendo los indices y *el dow se deplomaba de golpe el 7,5%*, no se yo la mierda de sueños que tengo con lo bonito que es soñar con porno.



Buenos sueños y larga vida hermano. ::


----------



## wetpiñata (25 Nov 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Menuda pesadilla la de esta noche, he soñado que estaba sentado viendo los indices y el dow se deplomaba de golpe el 7,5%, no se yo la mierda de sueños que tengo con lo bonito que es soñar con porno.



Para muchos foreros en este hilo una caída del dow del 7,5% sería porno del duro... ::


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Menuda pesadilla la de esta noche, he soñado que estaba sentado viendo los indices y el dow se deplomaba de golpe el 7,5%, no se yo la mierda de sueños que tengo con lo bonito que es soñar con porno.



Pesadilla?Menudo chollo, cuanto mas barato este usa mas posibilidades de comprar barato. Algo asi es para descorchar la mejor botella de Diageo


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2012)

Pasta fresca para fundirla...

España recibirá 35.000 millones del rescate a la banca el 15 de diciembre - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2012)

Jo Jo

España estudia una tasa para la compra de acciones de grandes empresas - elEconomista.es

En una entrevista con ABC, Ferre dijo: "Es un gravamen que se aplicaría a la adquisición de acciones de empresas de mayor capitalización bursátil (...) el intermediario financiero es quien debe ingresar el impuesto".* A su vez indicó que podría situarse en un 0,2% del valor de la transacción.*


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo Jo
> 
> España estudia una tasa para la compra de acciones de grandes empresas - elEconomista.es
> 
> En una entrevista con ABC, Ferre dijo: "Es un gravamen que se aplicaría a la adquisición de acciones de empresas de mayor capitalización bursátil (...) el intermediario financiero es quien debe ingresar el impuesto".* A su vez indicó que podría situarse en un 0,2% del valor de la transacción.*



Además de hijos de la gran puta, retrasados.


----------



## diosmercado (25 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pasta fresca para fundirla...
> 
> España recibirá 35.000 millones del rescate a la banca el 15 de diciembre - elEconomista.es



Ahi esta el catalizador. Veamos donde andamos para aquella fecha.

El TASE viene alcista total, cerca de maximos mensuales. Mañana ya saben lo que toca, y de lo lindo.

En mes y medio ni me planteo perder el tiempo.


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2012)

5 minutos bien invertidos

[YOUTUBE]6ivMDhe58oI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Además de hijos de la gran puta, retrasados.



Nadie va a dejar de comprar santanderes ni ibertrolas por un 0.4% que les sise el estado........:|:|:|











::


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2012)

"Señala que la tasa no entrará en vigor hasta que no se conozcan los resultados de la implementación de una medida similar en Francia, que gravaría la compra de acciones de empresas con una capitalización bursátil mayor de 1.000 millones de euros."

Pues las FCC se van a librar


----------



## diosmercado (25 Nov 2012)

BCE y FMI insisten en una nueva quita a la deuda griega ante la resistencia alemana - elEconomista.es

Carnaza.


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> 5 minutos bien invertidos
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6ivMDhe58oI[/YOUTUBE]



Gayers :8::8::8: .


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> BCE y FMI insisten en una nueva quita a la deuda griega ante la resistencia alemana - elEconomista.es
> 
> Carnaza.



Se está viendo claramente lo que supone tener deudas que no se pueden pagar.

En España tampoco se pueden pagar porque para soñar pagarlas habría:

-Tener superavit y eso en España hoy en día suena a utópico. No se consigue bajar del 6-8% de déficit pues entonces como para soñar con tener superavit. En los años dorados se consiguió por la burbuja que no volverá y porque se invertía en España gratis (fondos europeos que tampoco volverán).
-Sería necesario un crecimiento brutal del PIB y tampoco es factible en los próximos años.

España no tiene años de cuartelillo.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (25 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> 5 minutos bien invertidos
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6ivMDhe58oI[/YOUTUBE]






bertok dijo:


> Gayers :8::8::8: .



Yo no, que tengo a Mariana y Camila Dávalos en lo alto de mi hit parade ::


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2012)

Quizá sean imágenes no conocidas. Miren en especial la 12. Estamos hablando de la calle 14!!!!!!!!

Hurricane Sandy: After Landfall - In Focus - The Atlantic


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2012)

El tema anda preocupando mucho por allí.

Is This the End? - NYTimes.com
AP IMPACT: Will NYC Act to Block Future Surges? - ABC News

Quién esté pensando en comprarse un apartamento en Miami (yo conozco a varios porque allí los precios están bastante bajos ahora mismo) .... que vaya mirando esto:

What Could Disappear - NYTimes.com


----------



## juanfer (25 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nadie va a dejar de comprar santanderes ni ibertrolas por un 0.4% que les sise el estado........:|:|:|
> 
> ::



Esto ya puede ser la puntita.

Hay que recordar que comprar acciones es Hispanistan es mas caro que en el resto de europa.

Las plusvalias generadas en menos de 1 año computa en el ultimo tramo que nos toque de la renta. O sea que vamos pone una tributacion de entre un 20% 30% o 40%.

Si encima te crujen por comprar acciones ya puede ser la puntita.


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Esto ya puede ser la puntita.
> 
> Hay que recordar que comprar acciones es Hispanistan es mas caro que en el resto de europa.
> 
> ...



o más! .........................


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Esto ya puede ser la puntita.
> 
> Hay que recordar que comprar acciones es Hispanistan es mas caro que en el resto de europa.
> 
> ...



Si operas en Expaña:

1- Nada de tradear, todas las operaciones a más de 1 año (imprescindible un broker sin comisión de custodia).

2- Si tradeas, a nombre de la pareja (siempre que no tenga o tenga baja nómina y la declaración la hagáis por separado).

Sí señores, esto se acaba. Salvo ludopatías, operar en expaña no es rentable.

Si pierdes porque pierdes y si ganas te llevan casi la mitad de la plusvi. Que los den por el culo.

Otra cosa es operar en el extranjero. Habrá que analizarlo.


----------



## juanfer (25 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si operas en Expaña:
> 
> 1- Nada de tradear, todas las operaciones a más de 1 año (imprescindible un broker sin comisión de custodia).
> 
> ...




Los brokers extrangeros de UK solo te piden un recibo de un suministro en el UK. Asi que el que obtenga un recibo de suministro de luz, agua o algun impuesto de UK a su nombre. Asocia la cuenta del broker a la cuenta de UK y ya no tiene que tributar en España. 

Creo que al final nos tendremos que ir un mes de vacaciones a UK con alquiler que vamos a rentabilizar las vacaciones.


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Los brokers extrangeros de UK solo te piden un recibo de un suministro en el UK. Asi que el que obtenga un recibo de suministro de luz, agua o algun impuesto de UK a su nombre. Asocia la cuenta del broker a la cuenta de UK y ya no tiene que tributar en España.
> 
> Creo que al final nos tendremos que ir un mes de vacaciones a UK con alquiler que vamos a rentabilizar las vacaciones.



En 2.013 veremos un pico bajo en las bolsas mundiales (hablando en claro, una buena hostia).

Será el momento de entrar a varios años vista. Ahí es donde está el Big Money.

Yo no estoy por la labor de que me sableen gran parte de las plusvis.


----------



## juanfer (25 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En 2.013 veremos un pico bajo en las bolsas mundiales (hablando en claro, una buena hostia).
> 
> Será el momento de entrar a varios años vista. Ahí es donde está el Big Money.
> 
> Yo no estoy por la labor de que me sableen gran parte de las plusvis.



Pues los HDP de las Aeat, aun no han puesto el simulador de renta del 2012, normalmente en noviembre y diciembre lo ponian. Cuando vean la crujida de las plusvis, muchos se van a dejar esto.

Lo que tiene que bajar mucho para entrar en todo lo gordo a largo plazo, eso seria un IBEX y un DAX < 4000.

En UK hay determinados CFD que estan libres de impuestos.

Creo que es mejor irse una temporada fuera y estar de alquiler para tributar fuera.


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si operas en Expaña:
> 
> 1- Nada de tradear, todas las operaciones a más de 1 año (imprescindible un broker sin comisión de custodia).
> 
> ...



A los fondos tambien aplicaran la norma del año?Yo solo conozco a ing que no cobra custodia y eso haciendo minimo una operacion al semestre


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Pues los HDP de las Aeat, aun no han puesto el simulador de renta del 2012, normalmente en noviembre y diciembre lo ponian. Cuando vean la crujida de las plusvis, muchos se van a dejar esto.
> 
> Lo que tiene que bajar mucho para entrar en todo lo gordo a largo plazo, eso seria un *IBEX y un DAX < 4000*.
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo en España, donde no es posible los cortos, para ganar lo que hace falta es que suba mucho mucho mucho mucho. Los bancos están muy muy protegidos como para dejarlos a su miseria desde el gobierno por lo que esos 4.000 van a estar complicados salvo que exista un torrente de huida masiva hacia otros mercados.

Quiero volver a ver cómo los grandes fondos usanos y las agencias de rating le meten estopa a todo este tinglado y vemos hasta donde lo llevan.


----------



## juanfer (25 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ahora mismo en España, donde no es posible los cortos, para ganar lo que hace falta es que suba mucho mucho mucho mucho. Los bancos están muy muy protegidos como para dejarlos a su miseria desde el gobierno por lo que esos 4.000 van a estar complicados salvo que exista un torrente de huida masiva hacia otros mercados.
> 
> Quiero volver a ver cómo los grandes fondos usanos y las agencias de rating le meten estopa a todo este tinglado y vemos hasta donde lo llevan.



Bueno hay que pensar que los tipos de interes estan bajos, y eso no va a estar siempre asi. Los Alemanes tienen un ipc de 2% asi que el año que viene subiran los tipos. 

Eso sera el unico detonante que hará bajar el putibex, o salvo una quita en la deuda publica aunque sea griega.

Pero sin quitar la limitacion del los cortos el IBEX se quedara sin volumen pero con 8000 puntos.


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A los fondos tambien aplicaran la norma del año?Yo solo conozco a ing que no cobra custodia y eso haciendo minimo una operacion al semestre



No lo sé pero lo lógico sería que a los fondos de renta variable también los clavaran.

Un ING Direct, si no haces la operación al semestre, te clavan 4 mierdosos aurelios ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (25 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Bueno hay que pensar que los tipos de interes estan bajos, y eso no va a estar siempre asi. Los Alemanes tienen un ipc de 2% asi que el año que viene subiran los tipos.
> 
> Eso sera el unico detonante que hará bajar el putibex, o salvo una quita en la deuda publica aunque sea griega.
> 
> Pero sin quitar la limitacion del los cortos el IBEX se quedara sin volumen pero con 8000 puntos.



De igual, lo importante no es ganar pasta, es no MALVENDER... ::::


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> De igual, lo importante no es ganar pasta, es no MALVENDER... ::::



Siempre perderán, no saben la que se viene encima


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2012)

Estarán debidamente informados del tema, cuando finalice mi investigación sobre los aspectos que comento ahí dentro. Quien bautice ese hilo será el honorable Ponzi.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...000-millones-deficit-de-tarifa-de-2012-a.html


----------



## juanfer (25 Nov 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> De igual, lo importante no es ganar pasta, es no MALVENDER... ::::



Pues igual es interesante hacer alguna operación de MALVENDER para reducir plusvis, porque sino te van a crujir en IRPF.


----------



## juanfer (25 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A los fondos tambien aplicaran la norma del año?Yo solo conozco a ing que no cobra custodia y eso haciendo minimo una operacion al semestre



*ha anunciado que las plusvalías generadas en el primer año por invertir en los mercados financieros, como la Bolsa, tributarán a los tipos del IRPF del contribuyente, aplicándose la tributación sobre las rentas de capital a partir del segundo año.*

Interstitial - Noticia

Habria que leerse el BOE pero creo que lo único que se salvaran de la quema seran los depositos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2012)

Están usando la imagen de pandoro sin permiso por otros hilos....


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/368215-hilo-oficial-mofarse-de-tag-trollesponja-alami-y-demas-acolitos-de-mas-3.html#post7753747


MZMM


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2012)

El amigo Messi sigue de dos en dos. Ya lleva 9 goles en noviembre. Qué bárbaro, le va a pasar a Muller con la punta del nabo.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Están usando la imagen de pandoro sin permiso por otros hilos....
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/368215-hilo-oficial-mofarse-de-tag-trollesponja-alami-y-demas-acolitos-de-mas-3.html#post7753747
> ...



Dejalo, la ocasión la merece


----------



## Janus (26 Nov 2012)

Qué poco pintan los catalanes y sus decisiones en el mundo. Los índices ni se mueven. Toma, zas en la boca.


----------



## Janus (26 Nov 2012)

Vamos a sentar las bases del trading de mañana.

[YOUTUBE]9I9Ar6upx34[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (26 Nov 2012)

Messi a tres goles para igualar a Muller y le quedan siete partidos. Es previsible que lo logre superar tal y como viene lanzado.

Está claro que este año Ronaldo no va a mojar en la Bota de Oro y que ya empieza a asumir que mientras que coincida con un Messi "normal" tampoco lo volverá a conseguir, al menos en el Real Madrid. Es una pena porque el chaval es un auténtico crack. Le está pasando como a Rominger que tuvo la mala fortuna de coincidir contemporáneamente con Induráin. De no ser así, se hubiera hinchado a record de la hora, vueltas y tours.

Sinceramente, creo que Cristiano sería más campeón, tendría más palmarés y lograría ser más feliz en un equipo como el Manchester United. La pifió pero bien cuando fichó por el Real Madrid, un atajo de sensacionalistas con el que no puede ni Mou que sale a discusión por semana. Cuando no es con alguien del estamento de dirección, es con Toril. Cuando no .... es con Casillas, cuando no .... es con Ramos ........... y así uno a uno. Se pensaba que sin Raúl iba a tener calmado el tema del vestuario ... pero hay mucho ego allí.

En fín, que lo siento mucho por ese magnífico jugador y mejor persona por lo que me dice un conocido en común. Eso sí, la novia está de espanto. Yo la he visto a 4 metros y es guapísima, pero espectacularmente guapísima de cara. Del resto anda bien armada también.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2012)

Güenas, Requiero niveles a cambio de boobies. 
Yo sin niveles no curro. Si me los dan con objetivos y SL, mejor.
Prometo donar un 0.7% de las plusvies a la ONG de perrofláuticos sin fronteras ::


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estarán debidamente informados del tema, cuando finalice mi investigación sobre los aspectos que comento ahí dentro. Quien bautice ese hilo será el honorable Ponzi.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...000-millones-deficit-de-tarifa-de-2012-a.html



Estreñío me va a tener usted hasta entonces...


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Los brokers extranjeros de UK solo te piden un recibo de un suministro en el UK. Asi que el que obtenga un recibo de suministro de luz, agua o algun impuesto de UK a su nombre. Asocia la cuenta del broker a la cuenta de UK y ya no tiene que tributar en España.
> 
> Creo que al final nos tendremos que ir un mes de vacaciones a UK con alquiler que vamos a rentabilizar las vacaciones.




Yo me abrí una cuenta en UK como residente a los 15 dias de llegar..., si no tienes pinta de perroflauta te abren las puertas... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## juanfer (26 Nov 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo me abrí una cuenta en UK como residente a los 15 dias de llegar..., si no tienes pinta de perroflauta te abren las puertas... 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Es lo que pasa en los paises desarrollados controlan a los malos no a los que pagan impuestos. Aqui es al revés, solo controlan a los que hacen el IRPF.

Entonces te abriste una cuenta bancaria como residente UK, y ahora la cuenta del broker esa asociada a la cuenta bancaria. No te pidieron el recibo de ningun suministro ni nada.

¿Es asi de simple?


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Es lo que pasa en los paises desarrollados controlan a los malos no a los que pagan impuestos. Aqui es al revés, solo controlan a los que hacen el IRPF.
> 
> Entonces te abriste una cuenta bancaria como residente UK, y ahora la cuenta del broker esa asociada a la cuenta bancaria. No te pidieron el recibo de ningun suministro ni nada.
> 
> ¿Es asi de simple?




Si te vas a la página web de cualquier banco de UK puedes ver lo que se pide, un documento de identificación personal ( pasaporte, DNI, carnet de conducir) y un papel que demuestre que vives en la dirección que les das (la lista puede der de unas 15-20 cosas). Simplemente lo necesitan porque el ordenador se lo demanda para abrir la cuenta, que te pongan más o menos pegas depende ya de ti y de la oficina (que no banco) a la que vayas. 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Messi a tres goles para igualar a Muller y le quedan siete partidos. Es previsible que lo logre superar tal y como viene lanzado.
> 
> Está claro que este año Ronaldo no va a mojar en la Bota de Oro y que ya empieza a asumir que mientras que coincida con un Messi "normal" tampoco lo volverá a conseguir, al menos en el Real Madrid. Es una pena porque el chaval es un auténtico crack. Le está pasando como a Rominger que tuvo la mala fortuna de coincidir contemporáneamente con Induráin. De no ser así, se hubiera hinchado a record de la hora, vueltas y tours.
> 
> ...



¿ la novia de Ronaldo? ¿su nombre?


----------



## villares (26 Nov 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Si te vas a la página web de cualquier banco de UK puedes ver lo que se pide, un documento de identificación personal ( pasaporte, DNI, carnet de conducir) y un papel que demuestre que vives en la dirección que les das (la lista puede der de unas 15-20 cosas). Simplemente lo necesitan porque el ordenador se lo demanda para abrir la cuenta, que te pongan más o menos pegas depende ya de ti y de la oficina (que no banco) a la que vayas. 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



No es tan sencillo el tema.
Hay gente que tiene suerte y le hacen la cuenta con una carta del casero, o el contrato de trabajo... pero por lo general, te van a pedir una utility bill (factura, no vale de movil) como prueba de direccion. Y si vives en una casa compartida es dificil conseguir una.
Bancos como HSBC o Halifax son bastante estrictos en ese tema. Santander (hay que joderse!) te pide un minimo de seis meses de residencia.

Los ultimos spanish que han venido por aqui y que conozco (dos el ultimo mes, ambos ingenieros de caminos) han tenido mas suerte con Barclays.

Las oficinas cercanas a universidades suelen ser las mas receptivas.

Saludos


----------



## Janus (26 Nov 2012)

Estén muy atentos al carbón. Puede haber noticias importantes que muevan el sector.


----------



## Janus (26 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿ la novia de Ronaldo? ¿su nombre?



Irina Shayk


----------



## SAMPLERKING (26 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Irina Shayk



Foto para ilustrar


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Nov 2012)

Argentina va a petar...

_Ojo a Argentina 
Credit default swap explota al alza 3989.27 +924.75_


----------



## vermer (26 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estén muy atentos al carbón. Puede haber noticias importantes que muevan el sector.



¿en qué sentido? Si es que se puede decir. Mantennos al tanto por si hay que dar una vuelta por la mina


----------



## Fingolfin hijo de Finwë (26 Nov 2012)

Hola a todos, la verdad es que me he llevao una buena cornada la semana pasada con shorts en cac i dax, pensaba que todo se iba a la mierda, cuando pego el petardazo. Ahora bien, es que no me fio de esta subida.
Que el rally de navidad y tal, pero la semana pasada con poco volumen, lo de grecia que no acaba de arreglarse, argentina en peligro...

No creeis que todavia pueden dar un susto muy grande? Teniendo en cuenta que ya casi ninguna de las pautas estacionales son fiables, veis posible una negras navidades este año?

Gracias,


----------



## pollastre (26 Nov 2012)

Fingolfin hijo de Finwë dijo:


> la verdad es que me he llevao una buena cornada la semana pasada con shorts en cac i dax,




No se apure; peor suerte corrió cuando se le ocurrió a Ud. desafiar a Morgoth a singular combate a las puertas de Angband... ::::::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Nov 2012)

Fingolfin hijo de Finwë dijo:


> Hola a todos, la verdad es que me he llevao una buena cornada la semana pasada con shorts en cac i dax, pensaba que todo se iba a la mierda, cuando pego el petardazo. Ahora bien, es que no me fio de esta subida.
> Que el rally de navidad y tal, pero la semana pasada con poco volumen, lo de grecia que no acaba de arreglarse, argentina en peligro...
> 
> No creeis que todavia pueden dar un susto muy grande? Teniendo en cuenta que ya casi ninguna de las pautas estacionales son fiables, veis posible una negras navidades este año?
> ...



Les gustaría que bajara pero no pueden dejarlo bajar porque ni Dios les hace ni puto caso.

Pobre Bernie y pobre Draghi.

Atención, warning, historieta:

Gente que se ha quedado en paro y solicita subvenciones para hacer una fuerte inversión destinada a producir cierta fruta cuya cotización está disparada por la misma razón por la que está disparado el precio de casi todas las materias primas.

Inversión que precisa de años antes de generar no ya beneficios, sino ingresos, gente que no tiene nada pero quiere meterse porque, claro, a la vista de la cotización de esa fruta es un negociazo, el gestor de las ayudas habla de "desesperación por invertir".

Efectos reales, en la economía real, de la impresión de billetes y la manipulación de precios.

Cuando les dé por dejar de inyectar todo el mundo se quedará colgando de la brocha, porque una cosa está clara, solo se dejará de inyectar cuando todo el mundo tome decisiones basadas en creer que nunca se dejará de inyectar.


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Argentina va a petar...
> 
> _Ojo a Argentina
> Credit default swap explota al alza 3989.27 +924.75_





) ) )



otra vez... 8:


----------



## Fingolfin hijo de Finwë (26 Nov 2012)

Que va hombre, peor fue comprar Terra a 165,25€:XX: Esa si que fue buena.



pollastre dijo:


> No se apure; peor suerte corrió cuando se le ocurrió a Ud. desafiar a Morgoth a singular combate a las puertas de Angband... ::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Nov 2012)

Empezamos rozando los 1400


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2012)

watchin TWD S03EP07 y....

WTF

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/1e43ec0c-02cc-4ce4-acaf-25e91483d478/11.26.2012-16.10.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/1e43ec0c-02cc-4ce4-acaf-25e91483d478/11.26.2012-16.10.png" width="910" height="502" border="0" /></a>


----------



## Janus (26 Nov 2012)

vermer dijo:


> ¿en qué sentido? Si es que se puede decir. Mantennos al tanto por si hay que dar una vuelta por la mina



Puede ser que hacia arriba porque los news son alcistas. Pero hasta el rabo todo son toros.


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Hay un método bastante sencillo para conseguir una cuenta bancaria en Inglaterra (normalmente Barclays) y sin moverse del sillón de casa. Se trata de crear una empresa offshore alli, hay webs que en apenas una hora te la crean por 50 míseras libras y con domicilio en el centro de Londres, con la cuenta te das de alta en el broker inglés sin ningún problema (supongo que no ponen pegas si se trata de una empresa británica).

Es algo que me tienta desde hace bastante tiempo y no solo para el tema de la bolsa, sino para huir fiscalmente de este país por lo legal y hacerle un Pandoro al señor Montoro


----------



## bertok (26 Nov 2012)

Corred ...

Santander garantiza un 5% TAE para inversiones a partir de 4.000 euros


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Corred ...
> 
> Santander garantiza un 5% TAE para inversiones a partir de 4.000 euros



Madre de Dios! Más preferentes ::

"*Es decir, que si en noviembre de 2016 la acción Santander supera los 9 €, el cliente recupera toda su inversión después de 4 años y, si no alcanza los 9 €, el dinero se mantiene invertido un año más RIESGOS *"


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Nov 2012)

Venga, despejando la zona de flanders alcistas

Vamos a tener unas cuantas semanas entretenidas, con hachazos incluidos


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Madre de Dios! Más preferentes ::
> 
> "*Es decir, que si en noviembre de 2016 la acción Santander supera los 9 €, el cliente recupera toda su inversión después de 4 años y, si no alcanza los 9 €, el dinero se mantiene invertido un año más RIESGOS *"



Luego habra que poner pasta de todos para los imbeciles que las compren.

Voy corriendo a comprar que seguro que se acaban.


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Luego habra que poner pasta de todos para los imbeciles que las compren.
> 
> Voy corriendo a comprar que seguro que se acaban.





es un estructurado... ellos sabían donde se metían... 8:



Saludos


----------



## vermer (26 Nov 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Jazztel en el 3º impulso ya finalizado se ha frenado en la vuelta en el 61,8% sobre los 4€, se ha parado 2 veces por cierto, haciendo un doble suelo (que no marco pero se ve a simple vista en ese precio). Vamos a ver, pero si supera a precios de cierre los 4,60, nos podriamos ir por activación de ese doble suelo a los 5,20. Por otra parte, si superamos los 5,30, nos podriamos ir tranquilamente al final de la estructura de dilatación de las 3 anteriores en los 6,45 €.




Y el caso es que ha cerrado a 5'36... (aunque sea atemporalmente, que no sé ni si eso cuenta)
Soy capaz de contratarles el ADSL. Un año. Nada más, que se emocionan


----------



## SAMPLERKING (26 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Madre de Dios! Más preferentes ::
> 
> "*Es decir, que si en noviembre de 2016 la acción Santander supera los 9 €, el cliente recupera toda su inversión después de 4 años y, si no alcanza los 9 €, el dinero se mantiene invertido un año más RIESGOS *"



Y así por los siglos de los siglos amén.....


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2012)

He encontrado esta versión libre de "28 days later" y he pensado que el video encaja bastante bien aquí...

[YOUTUBE]LMFAO - Party Rock Anthem ft. Lauren Bennett, GoonRock - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<****** width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/KQ6zr6kCPj8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></******>[/YOUTUBE]

LMFAO - Party Rock Anthem ft. Lauren Bennett, GoonRock - YouTube

Pero bueno, que pasa... ahora no se pueden meter videos??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> He encontrado esta versión libre de "28 days later" y he pensado que el video encaja bastante bien aquí...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]LMFAO - Party Rock Anthem ft. Lauren Bennett, GoonRock - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



*hay que tener conosimiento.*... :fiufiu: :: :XX:

[YOUTUBE]KQ6zr6kCPj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2012)

Esto se está quedanod conmigo... 

joer, yo creo que lo hago como siempre...

[YOUTUBE]KQ6zr6kCPj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2012)

Y dale....que torpe!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :XX: :XX: :XX:



```
[ Y O U T U B E ] K Q 6 z r 6 k C P j 8 [ / Y O U T U B  E]
```


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> <****** width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/KQ6zr6kCPj8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></******>



espectacular...


----------



## tonuel (26 Nov 2012)

Coja el código de youtube... unas cuentas letras y números del tipo: KQ6zr6kCPj8


y métalas dentro de:

[YOUTUBE] [/YOUTUBE]


Y el resultado es:

[YOUTUBE]KQ6zr6kCPj8[/YOUTUBE]


Saludos


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2012)

:

:XX: :XX:

Pero yo juraría que lo he hecho con ******s aquí... en fín ahora ya lo tengo...


ostia...   con i-frames, coño!!!




:XX: :XX: :XX:

Por cierto, en eso video baila todo cristo, incluido el original... con su medallita de recién nacido al cuello...


----------



## diosmercado (26 Nov 2012)

Cuidadin esta ultima hora de usa que huele a enculada total. Voy de farol y a puesto cierre verde yanki...


----------



## bertok (26 Nov 2012)

SAMPLERKING dijo:


> Foto para ilustrar



Quita, pareces gayer ::


----------



## bertok (26 Nov 2012)




----------



## bertok (26 Nov 2012)

Duro, duro ....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tates-of-the-developed-world.html#post7762313


----------



## vermer (26 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Duro, duro ....
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tates-of-the-developed-world.html#post7762313



En ese artículo hay esta referencia

"We have produced a FREE Special Report available to all investors titled What Europe’s Collapse Means For You and Your Savings"

Si no queréis solicitar este informe a vuestra cuenta de correo, lo podéis ver aquí:

eucollapse.pdf

Es corto y se lee bien


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Nov 2012)

Aumenta la fuga de capitales ::::cook:







HDP!


----------



## villares (26 Nov 2012)

The "Old Lady" tiene nuevo gobernador.

Mark Carney, actualmente gobernador del banco de Canada. Ha sido un sorpreson.
Por primera vez en sus 318 anyos de historia lo va a dirigir alguien que no es de UK.

ps-Ex-Golman Sachs como Mario Draghi.....
ps2-A veces, pocas, me dan envidia estos ingleses. Hay que tenerlos cuadrados para poner en el segundo puesto mas importante del pais a un tio que no es del partido, ni siquiera del pais...igualito que en Spain.... 
Nos llevan una generacion de ventaja como minimo. Rule Britannia!!


----------



## bertok (26 Nov 2012)

vermer dijo:


> En ese artículo hay esta referencia
> 
> "We have produced a FREE Special Report available to all investors titled What Europe’s Collapse Means For You and Your Savings"
> 
> ...



Vamos a leerlo para ir calentito a la cama ::


----------



## diosmercado (27 Nov 2012)

Bueno muchachos mañana posible zumbe mamporrero alcista con el tema "griego", pillen el doble sentido.

Salud.


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2012)

Los bajistas en SP que sigan con paciencia porque hay que esperar el giro, que llegará no lo duden. Los largos disfruten lo "montado" pero vayan agarrados a la anilla del paracaídas por si es preciso tirar de ello.

Hoy han demostrado nuevamente, especialmente la última media hora, que de momento no lo van a tirar. Es cierto que comienza a enrarecerse el ambiente y eso ya se nota.

El ProShares guía el trading, no lo duden.


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2012)

Thoughts from the Frontline - Capital Formation and the Fiscal Cliff
John Mauldin

Capital Formation and the Fiscal Cliff
By John Mauldin | Nov 26, 2012


Your Perception Is Your Reality
Growth = Population Growth + Productivity Increases
Reduced Capital Spending
Bismarck, DC, New York, and Europe



In today’s economic environment, we often complain about volatility and uncertainty, but there is one thing I think we can be fairly certain of: taxes are going up. I constantly try to impress upon my kids, most of whom are now adults, that ideas and actions have consequences. In today’s letter we will look at some of the consequences of an increase in taxes. Please note that this is different from arguing whether taxes should rise or fall. For all intents and purposes that debate is over. As investors, our job is to deal with reality. We must play the hand we are dealt. Taxation is a complex issue, but let’s see if a few word pictures can help us understand what we face.

Two quick notes to begin with. The full video interview with David Krone and Rob Lehman, the chiefs of staff for Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid (D-NV) and Senator Rob Portman (R-OH), two of the key figures in the current budget negotiations, is now available online. This was not a debate but a thoughtful exchange of ideas and positions that occurred as part of our recent Post-Election Economic Summit. It is helpful to recognize that negotiations over the fiscal cliff were being conducted weeks before the election. Everyone knew what was coming, and the very professional staffs that are charged with coming up with a reasonable resolution to the issue were already hard at work, knowing that there would be a lot still to do after the election. Krone and Lehman are two men at the very center of that debate.

If you want to get some real insight into the congressional process, this is an excellent way to do it. I’m grateful that they agreed to sit down for this rather unprecedented sort of interview. You can watch the full interview. You can also view an edited version of the entire Post Election Summit, with Mohamed El-Erian, Dr. Gary Shilling, Rich Yamarone, Barry Ritholtz, Jim Bianco, Barry Habib, and myself. It has been getting rave reviews, and I trust it will be worthy of your time.

I’m also pleased to announce that my very good friend Dr. Lacy Hunt has agreed to do a special Fireside Chat with me on December 4. Regular readers of Outside the Box are quite familiar with Lacy. As always, we will cover a wide variety of topics, but I’ll make a point of getting his views on where the economy will be going for the next few years. Lacy is one of the finest economists I know. I am always amazed at the breadth of his knowledge and the depth of his insight. This webinar will be available to members of the Mauldin Circle. If you have already joined, you will get a notice of the event details. If you have not yet joined, you can go to Alternative Investments, Hedge Funds, Managed Futures - The Mauldin Circle Money Manager Network - John Mauldin. This webinar is sponsored by my partners at Altegris Investments and is for accredited investors. (In this regard I am president and a registered representative of Millennium Wave Securities, LLC, member FINRA.) Now, shall we dive off the fiscal cli ff?


Your Perception Is Your Reality

There’s a very interesting article in The Atlantic this week, called “How Partisans Fool Themselves Into Believing Their Own Spin.” While the author, Alesh Houdek, engages in some spin of his own, he makes some very good points that we should keep in mind not only as we look at the potential effects of a tax increase but as we tackle new ideas and accompanying “facts” in general. And he has pointed us to a very interesting study, or at least it’s interesting for those of us who are fascinated by behavioral psychology and behavioral economics:

We weigh facts and lines of reasoning far more strongly when they favor our own side, and we minimize the importance and validity of the opposition's arguments. That may be appropriate behavior in a formal debate, or when we're trying to sway the opinion of a third party. But to the extent that we internalize these tendencies, they injure our ability to think and see clearly. And if we bring them into the sort of open and honest one-on-one political debates that we'd like to think Americans have with each other, we strain our own credibility and undermine the possibility of reaching an understanding.

A defense attorney presents the best case for his client's innocence in court, but he's realistic with himself about what he believes the truth of the matter is. Too often in political arguments we have drunk our own Kool-Aid.”

A recent report on three psychological studies by professors from the University of California, Irvine confirms this bias, and points out that it's pervasive across a wide range of human situations. Where our moral judgements come into conflict with evidence, we look for ways to dismiss and minimize the evidence:

Quoting from the report:

“While individuals can and do appeal to principle in some cases to support their moral positions, we argue that this is a difficult stance psychologically because it conflicts with well-rehearsed economic intuitions urging that the most rational course of action is the one that produces the most favorable cost-benefit ratio. Our research suggests that people resolve such dilemmas by bringing cost-benefit beliefs into line with moral evaluations, such that the right course of action morally becomes the right course of action practically as well. Study 3 provides experimental confirmation of a pattern implied by both our own and others' correlational research (e.g., Kahan, 2010): People shape their descriptive understanding of the world to fit their prescriptive understanding of it. Our findings contribute to a growing body of research demonstrating that moral evaluations affect non-moral judgments such as assessments of cause (Alicke, 2000; Cushman & Youn g, 2011) intention (Knobe, 2003, 2010), and control (Young & Phillips, 2011). At the broadest level, all these examples represent a tendency, long noted by philosophers, for people to have trouble maintaining clear conceptual boundaries between what is and what ought to be (Davis, 1978; Hume, 1740/1985).”

This next paragraph is critical. Read it twice.

The studies further show that this effect is stronger in well-informed, politically engaged individuals. The more information we have, the higher our propensity to cheat with it. I've been talking to a lot of people on both sides of the election, and the thing I'm often struck by is an inability to find any validity in the opposing side's arguments. By blocking our ability to have meaningful conversations, this effect is actually harming political discourse.

Given that my readers are just about the most well-informed and politically engaged group of people anywhere, we have to make a special effort to think through controversial topics. I make the effort to constantly question my assumptions and to read people I don’t agree with. That is why Outside the Box (which highlights the writing of other analysts and thought leaders and is now published in Friday afternoon) features such a wide variety of thinking. And few things are more controversial than the coming tax increase. So let’s walk through a few ideas now and come to some conclusions independent of our biases.

Growth = Population Growth + Productivity Increases

It would be hard to find someone who does not agree with the proposition that we need more jobs. The dismal unemployment rate is at the forefront of any debate on the future of the economy, and everyone has a plan to stimulate job growth. And while government jobs are “real” jobs, they require taxes from the private sector or borrowing from future growth in order to pay salaries. By definition, then, when we say we want more jobs what we really mean (or should mean) is that we want more private-sector jobs.

Private-sector jobs do not appear by magic; they require someone to produce a good or service that other people will pay for. Typically, that requires putting in place some form of equipment and/or capital goods so that people can produce the new good or service. To do what I do, I need a computer, an internet connection, web servers, editors, production staff, and a coffee maker. While I typically sit alone and write, it takes a horde of people to produce all the goods and services that make it possible for me to run my business. Where would I be without American Airlines? Telephones? Email? I expect 1,000 things to work seamlessly so that I can sit and write my letter and eventually hit the send button and expect it to pop into your inbox.

The same is true for millions of businesses worldwide, both small and large. And while I hope that my own small part of the economy will grow faster than US GDP, the mathematical reality is that we’re all in this together. Individual businesses will fail or succeed on their own, but overall growth is by definition a joint venture. An economy that is growing is an economy that is producing more jobs. To produce more jobs requires an investment of time and materials on the part of individuals and/or businesses. That takes money. Whether it comes from your own savings or those of family or friends, or from a bank or your friendly vulture capitalist (that would be me, when I get the chance), starting and maintaining a business requires capital. In a very real sense, capital is the engine of growth. And whatever manifestation it may take, capital is essentially savings in one form or another.

Let’s do a very quick review. Long-time readers know that there are two, and only two, ways to increase gross domestic product and grow an economy. You can increase your population or you can increase productivity. That’s it. That’s the recipe for the secret sauce that all politicians seek.

Jeremy Grantham (one of my favorite analysts) wrote in his recent client letter:

The demographic inputs peaked around 1970 at nearly 2% a year growth (there are many ways to do these calculations, each yielding slightly different results). They fell to about 1% average growth for the last 30 years and demographic effects are now down to about 0.2% a year increase in man-hours where they are likely to remain until 2050, with possibly a very slight downward bias. Unusually for things economic, these estimates are much more likely than the typical estimates to be quite accurate, for much is derived from the existing population profile and social trends, which, like birth rates, change very slowly. The only variable that is quite likely to jump around unpredictably is the U.S. immigration policy.

Sidebar: This is why I have written that at some point in the future even politicians will realize that the most valuable import we can find is young, educated immigrants. Second would be young immigrants willing to work. The current immigration policy of the US, continued under multiple administrations, is puzzling and pointedly anti-growth. We need to give anyone who gets a degree from a US university a green card with his diploma. And our embassies should be making it easy for the best and brightest to find a way here. And a dozen other things need to be done. But that is another letter.

Grantham noted that a large part of our productivity growth has come from the increased participation of women in the labor force, an increase that begin to decline in 2000, not coincidentally, he says, with the decrease in average annual GDP growth. Here is a chart of the labor participation rate of women, from the FRED database:



Couple that demographic reality with a declining number of hours worked (which feeds into productivity), and you begin to partially account for and understand why the growth of GDP has been less than 2% for the last 12 years, a far cry from the 3.25% it had been for the previous few hundred years. Throw in a deleveraging economy, and you have even more headwinds to growth. Leverage on the way up helps add to the capital base, but decreasing leverage slows growth. Grantham does his work to suggest that the growth of US GDP will be less than 1% over the next 18 years. I am not so pessimistic, but neither do I think we will attain 3% growth for quite some time to come. Given the current realities, I would be happy with 2%.

Now, let’s talk about capital formation and tax increases. It seems that a number of people agree that taxes should be raised on millionaires. I’ve been on several panels and in numerous conversations where participants adamantly maintained that raising taxes on the “rich” would have no impact on the economy. I want to do a thought experiment with you and let you decide if there will be an impact.

Please note that this is not an argument for or against raising taxes. It may very well be in the common interest to raise taxes from where they are today. Remember the report on psychological bias we looked at briefly at the beginning of this letter. If you start with the assumption that raising taxes is either bad or good and then look for facts to support your belief, you will not help come to an unbiased conclusion.

Let’s start with your typical millionaire individual. For the ease of our math, let’s round off the numbers. The top federal tax rate is 35%, plus Medicare and property taxes, sales taxes, state and local income taxes, school taxes, etc. Depending on whether the individual owns a business, he or she may pay both sides of the Medicare tax. Let’s assume our millionaire pays 40% “all in” on his $1 million income. That leaves him with $600,000. Note that in some states and cities this could be much closer to $500,000. And some people will pay less. The numbers will change somewhat, but the logic will remain intact.

Let’s assume that our intrepid millionaire spends $300,000 maintaining his lifestyle, leaving him with another $300,000 to save and invest. (I’m also assuming he doesn’t have seven kids in private school, but that’s another story.)

Now, let’s raise his taxes by 5%, which is somewhat less than the likely increase in income taxes and Medicare taxes currently being discussed. Clinging gamely to his lifestyle, our millionaire now has $250,000 to save and invest. This still sounds like a lot to most people, and it is. But the economy now has $50,000 less in gross national savings.

Whether his taxes are 45% going to 50% or 55% going to 60% (think NYC), our millionaire will accumulate less capital over time. And that has to make a difference. How can it not?

Whether or not our individual millionaires decide to put her savings into bonds or to plow them back into her personal small businesses or any of a hundred other things she could choose to do with this money is immaterial. In the aggregate, when you add all the millionaires together, there is now less money available for capital formation. To think that their actions will be exactly the same as they would have been with 20% more money is ludicrous. They may still put money back into their businesses or invest in other businesses, but the simple fact is that they have less money to do whatever it is they want to do.

If they cut back on spending in order to maintain their savings and investment portfolios, then the merchants who sold them goods and services will have less. Yes, that money will be spent by the government on other goods and services, and to that extent it will show up in GDP. But to argue that there will be no impact on savings and investment and thus capital formation simply makes no sense.

As I’ve repeatedly written, the preponderance of academic literature suggests that there is a hit to the growth of GDP from raising taxes. That is different from saying that the raison d'être for all taxes should be their effect on GDP growth. Certain taxes (and spending) may very well be worth the resultant lower growth in capital formation and thus GDP. Healthcare comes to mind.

Given the high correlation between the growth of the stock market and the growth of GDP, as investors it behooves us to pay attention to things that affect GDP. At the very least, our long-term expectations for GDP growth should affect our investment decisions. But without knowing the exact amount or nature of the tax increases to come, whether they will be from actually raising rates or from eliminating deductions, it is hard to say what the effect on the economy will be. Not all taxes have the same multiplier. Income taxes seem to have a higher multiplier than consumption taxes, as an example.

That being said, increasing taxes will drag down GDP growth in both the short and long term. The longer-term effect will be a decrease in available capital. That $50,000 that our millionaire does not have this year? Over ten years it becomes $500,000, and even more if the money is well-used. But if those funds cannot be invested in productivity-enhancing tools, services, and businesses, there will be fewer jobs and reduced consumption down the line. There are consequences. As a country, we must decide whether to pay that price.

But for sure, an increase in taxes will lower the savings rate. If it does not, then it will lower consumption. Either is bad for the economy. But let’s focus on capital formation.

Reduced Capital Spending

I want to quote one last section from Grantham’s letter. It is part of his work explaining why he expects less growth over the coming decades than we have seen in the past. He notes the reduced capital spending and capital formation in the developed world. Let me hasten to add that he does not say anything about tax increases, nor does he draw the conclusions I have. What he does speak to is the importance of capital formation and productivity:

Typically I see less significance than others in debt and monetary factors and more in real factors. When someone says that China is building its trains and houses on debt I think, “No, they are built by real people with real bricks, cement, and steel and whatever happens to the debt, these assets will still be there.” (They may fall down but that’s a separate story; you can build a bad high rise with or without debt). So I take the quality and quantity of capital and people very seriously: they are the keys to growth and a healthy economy. A badly trained, badly educated workforce is a problem we will get to, but reduced, abnormally low capital investment, particularly in the U.S., is the current topic. My friend and economic consultant Andrew Smithers in London has a theory deserving much more attention in my opinion, and that is his concept of the “Bonus Culture.” When I was a young analyst, companies like International Paper and International Harvester would drive us all crazy, for just as the supply/demand situation was getting tight and fat profits seemed around the corner, they and their competitors would all build new plants and everyone would drown in excess capacity. The CEOs were all obsessed with market share and would throw capital spending at everything. It might not have been the way to maximize an individual company’s profit but it was great for jobs and growth. Now, in the bonus culture, new capacity is regarded with great suspicion. It tends to lower profitability in the near term and, occasionally these days, exposes the investing company to a raider. It is far safer to hold tight to the money and, when the stock needs a little push, buy some of your own stock back. This is going on today as I write, and on a big scale (approximately $500 billion this year). Do this enough, though, and we will begin to see disappointing top-line revenues and a slower growing general economy, such as we may be seeing right now.

My colleagues have put together Exhibit 5, which shows the long-term history of capital spending for the U.S. (The savings and investment rate has a 25% correlation with long-run GDP growth.) Mostly the data in Exhibit 5 reflects a lower capital spending rate responding to slower growth. The circled area, though, suggests an abnormally depressed level of capital spending, which seems highly likely to be a depressant on future growth: obviously you embed new technologies and new potential productivity more slowly if you have less new equipment. This currently reduced investment level appears to be about 4% below anything that can be explained by the decline in the growth trend. If this decline is proactive, if you will, and not a reflection of earlier declines in the growth rate, then based on longer term correlations it is likely to depress future growth by, conservatively, 0.2% a year.



All the participants in last week’s Post Election Economic Summit were either calling outright for a recession next year or were not optimistic. Count me in the latter camp. It is clear that taxes on every worker will go up, because the “tax holiday” of 2% of the total Social Security payment is going to be removed. That is $1,000 per year for someone making $50,000. This tax cut was put in place because everyone agreed it would stimulate the economy. While no one is talking about it, the effects are just as great in the downward direction when the tax comes back. They just are. The total is about 0.75% of GDP. Given your academic view on tax multipliers, that the total effect can be anywhere from 0.75% to more than 2% of GDP.

Anyone arguing that tax increase has no effect now should have said publicly that cutting that tax would have no effect two years ago. Just saying.

Add in whatever other tax increases or spending cuts will accompany the Social Security tax increase (you can call it what you want), and an economy that is barely growing at 2% could be in for a very slow period. Not the stuff that job growth is made of. Further, businesses will have increased costs under Obamacare. Some costs kick in quicker than others.

ANY further hit from Europe or Japan could call into question global growth. We are an interconnected world, and what happens in those nations will affect us. While I might feel differently if I were a German or Dutch or Finnish voter, those of us in the US should stand up and applaud whenever the eurozone postpones a crisis. At our Summit, Mohamed El-Erian was very clearly worried about the crisis in Europe. (He was on fire. We will post his entire portion of the Summit later this week. I will let you know. You do want to watch it.)

Any hit to Europe will likely push the US into recession. It is an uncomfortable place to be when you need Europe not to have a crisis in order for your own economy to keep growing. I keep wondering how long Europe can keep kicking that can.

All of which feeds into a theme that Barry Ritholtz brought up. He was more concerned about what he called an “earnings cliff” than a fiscal cliff. And earnings are part and parcel of GDP. We know what happens to earnings in a recession. And to employment and to budget deficits. We have only to look at Europe to see what happens when too much austerity is applied too fast. Slow and steady should be the rule. I am deadly serious about going on a fiscal diet; I just don’t want to try and lose it all at once.

Bismarck, DC, New York, and Europe

I will be going to Bismarck, North Dakota this week to speak to the clients of BNC National Bank. I will be speaking on Friday, but Greg Cleveland, the president and CEO of BNC, has graciously offered to take me on a tour of the Bakken oil and gas fields on Thursday. The tour guide for the day will be Loren Kopseng, majority owner of United Energy Corporation and one of the foremost experts on the Bakken. They have chartered a helicopter for the day, and I intend to take notes and report back to you. Maybe there will be a few pictures as well. This is one of the truly great economic stories of the past decade. Shale oil in the US has contributed (by Grantham’s estimate) about 0.3% of growth to GDP, and he expects that to rise to 0.5%. That’s a large chunk of the growth we have recently seen. If we really unleashed the tiger with a proactive energy policy, we could do even more. And natural gas is far kinder to the environment than coal. And then ther e are the knock-on effects of allowing all sorts of other industries to thrive.

I am taking my middle son, Chad, with me, and he will explore job prospects in Bismarck while I take my tour. He likes the idea of working in the oil fields and seems to think the cold won’t be that bad. I think the oil fields are one place where there will be jobs for quite some time. We’ll see how that works out.

On Friday, if all the flights go off on time, I will be back in Dallas to hear Andrea Bocelli. His music can transport me to a place of peace and quiet joy. For those who don’t know Bocelli, he lost his sight at age 12 but continued to grow as a singer. Since 1994 Bocelli has recorded thirteen solo studio albums, of both pop and classical music, two greatest-hits albums, and nine complete operas, selling over 80 million records worldwide. He is the biggest-selling solo artist in the history of classical music and has helped the core classical repertoire to "cross over" to the top of international pop charts and into previously uncharted territory in popular culture.

If you haven’t had the pleasure, get his first greatest-hits album. I have been to one of his concerts and was blown away. I bought tickets the first hour when this one came up in Dallas. Here is one of my favorites, “Con Te Partiro”: Andrea Bocelli- Con te Partiro - YouTube.

And here is a link to a quick interview I did with Deirdre Bolton on Bloomberg this week. I thought it came off well.

I am off to Europe in January, with the first week in Oslo, Copenhagen, and Stockholm for Skagen Funds. Quite the tour, and I get a few hours in Oslo to play tourist, hopefully when the sun is up! J Then it’s off to Ireland to be with that raconteur masquerading as an economist, David McWilliams. Three days of laughs and fun meetings, then on to London for a day of meetings and to attend the Societe Generale conference and perhaps have dinner with a few friends. Then off the next day to Greece with Dylan Grice (of Soc Gen), before ending up on Sunday back in Geneva. It will be interesting to contrast Ireland, the good “problem child,” with Greece, the bad boy. Just saying.

Time to hit the send button. Somehow, I manage to schedule meetings on days when I write this letter. It’s 4 AM and I will need a little sleep. You have a great week. Think of me trying to stay warm, and smile.

Your how can the Mavs be so good and so awful in one week analyst?

John Mauldin


----------



## Lechu (27 Nov 2012)

Ahí dejo una lección magistral de bolsa / 

Minuto 1´30 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhSGToLMf24

No me deja poner el video dejo el enlace


----------



## pipoapipo (27 Nov 2012)

[YOUTUBE]iAMrLbHTWNU[/YOUTUBE]

arriba perezosos o nos van a pegar mas ostias q en el video ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2012)

que jrande este hilo!!!! Ansío llegar al desenlace!!!


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/111726-pelotazo-6-a-ano.html


----------



## pipoapipo (27 Nov 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Ahí dejo una lección magistral de bolsa /
> 
> Minuto 1´30
> 
> ...



escalofriante documento.......... como estan las cabezas...... ahora solo falta un video de una rubia


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Ahí dejo una lección magistral de bolsa /
> 
> Minuto 1´30
> 
> ...



Otro tooooooooorpe 

[YOUTUBE]XhSGToLMf24[/YOUTUBE]


BTW.....WTF?


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Nov 2012)

que alguien me lo resuma..... que pasó con el Halfredico y sus 36.000 leuros al 6%?


----------



## Lechu (27 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Otro tooooooooorpe
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XhSGToLMf24[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



No hombre que no me deja , probando en otro hilo si me dejaba raro


----------



## paulistano (27 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que alguien me lo resuma..... que pasó con el Halfredico y sus 36.000 leuros al 6%?





Spoiler



- Le ofrecen 6% TAE en San cuando no se lo ofrecían a nadie.
- Era un timo. La tía le había pillado la pasta para tapar otros agujeros.
- Se lo ofrecía una agente comercial del SAN (figuras autónomas que trabajan para SAN pero que no están en plantilla)
- Cuelga contrato y es más que sospechoso.
- Gracias a VOTIN empieza a indagar y preguntar por su dinero en las sucursales y no hay nada
- El listo le dioa la agente 36.000e en billetes de 500
- Se descubre el pastel y la piba le devuelve el dinero
- El muy gilip0llas del halfredico en vez de estar agradecido por el aviso al resto de foreros se dedica a ir de prepotente
- Muy bueno el tag del hilo...."un tonto y su dinero...."


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2012)

lechu dijo:


> No hombre que no me deja , probando en otro hilo si me dejaba raro




:bla: :bla: :XX: :XX:


```
[YOU TUBE]XhSGToLMf24[/YOU TUBE]
```
copie el código y quite los espacios en _youtube_..... :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2012)




----------



## paulistano (27 Nov 2012)

Ese del video creo que va largo en popular....ansioso por que llegue Pandoro a hacerle la visita de turno...le pedirá ración doble, seguro...


----------



## Lechu (27 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :bla: :bla: :XX: :XX:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tesorero (27 Nov 2012)

Divergencia bajista en Iberdrola en 3.94, posible minirebote?


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Nov 2012)

que pocos post hoy


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2012)

Señoles FlanL y pollotladel, quiero decirles que o postean YA nivelitos guapos, o me cisco en sus muelas. ¿Acaso quieren que tladee a ciegas?¿Confiando en mis sistemas?¿Estamos tontos o que?

En cuanto posteen les reporto.


----------



## pollastre (27 Nov 2012)

Tendrá que ser el FlanL, malditoh GTh.... a mí me pilla ya en casa, Gordon's en mano y cerrado el día :fiufiu:





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Señoles FlanL y pollotladel, quiero decirles que o postean YA nivelitos guapos, o me cisco en sus muelas. ¿Acaso quieren que tladee a ciegas?¿Confiando en mis sistemas?¿Estamos tontos o que?
> 
> En cuanto posteen les reporto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Tendrá que ser el FlanL, malditoh GTh.... a mí me pilla ya en casa, Gordon's en mano y cerrado el día :fiufiu:



Malandrín!!


----------



## tesorero (27 Nov 2012)

Ni divergencias ni leches, va a su ritmo


----------



## dj-mesa (27 Nov 2012)

.........."El dinero se ha retirado, y poco a poco se están imponiendo las ventas",


----------



## FranR (27 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Señoles FlanL y pollotladel, quiero decirles que o postean YA nivelitos guapos, o me cisco en sus muelas. ¿Acaso quieren que tladee a ciegas?¿Confiando en mis sistemas?¿Estamos tontos o que?
> 
> En cuanto posteen les reporto.



Estoy muy liado hamijo para seguir el hilo...en pocos días me incorporaré de nuevo.

Tenga cuidado si llega algún Halfredico diciendo que le han ofrecido ponerse largo en Ibex. :no:

Seguimos en niveles para mantener la hoja de ruta, pero cada vez más cercanos a diciembre :cook:

A ver si para mañana puedo dejar niveles.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2012)

Y el culibex -1.7% desde máximos de la mañana....


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y el culibex -1.7% desde máximos de la mañana....



si, pero mañana subimos, según *volumetreitor * a las 16:30h han marcado minimo desde entonces *UP*

umbral *10*

paso a recoger mi owned


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2012)

Ahí vamos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Nov 2012)

He estado tentado de entrar largo en 1408, pero viendo que eran máximos a pesar de la MACD y el RSI me he estado quietecito..... por suerte ::


----------



## diosmercado (27 Nov 2012)

El TASE se ha follado los maximos de 3 meses. O van por libre o los tiros le sientan bien.

Vaya cierre yanki.

Un saludo.


----------



## bertok (27 Nov 2012)

Conviene verlo cada varios meses para no perder la perspectiva de lo que somos

[YOUTUBE]UF8uR6Z6KLc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Nov 2012)

lo que ha hecho hoy FSLR tiene delito menuda subida y posterior barrida a quedado un poco indecisa, con un volumen increible

RSI (5h) entrando en sobrecompra


----------



## bertok (27 Nov 2012)

La Caixa compra el Banco de Valencia tras recibir 4.500 millones de ayudas públicas - elConfidencial.com


----------



## bertok (27 Nov 2012)

Os lo recomiendo

http://colectivoburbuja.es/audios/audios/ED/ED_27-11-2012.mp3


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> lo que ha hecho hoy FSLR tiene delito menuda subida y posterior barrida a quedado un poco indecisa, con un volumen increible
> 
> RSI (5h) entrando en sobrecompra



Ya lo habíamos dicho durante la semana. En First va a haber movimientos potentes. Me mojo, es alcista de pelotas pero existe un cierto riesgo de fake. Ganar dinero cuesta pero aquí si se caza, se puede ganar un dineral.


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2012)

Si ustedes quieren seguimos hablando de las carboneras. Mejor ver los charts de Alpha y Arch, hablando por sí solos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si ustedes quieren seguimos hablando de las carboneras. Mejor ver los charts de Alpha y Arch, hablando por sí solos.



Cuente-cuente


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuente-cuente



Qué te dicen los charts de Alpha y Arch?. Vamos, dale un buen comentario.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Qué te dicen los charts de Alpha y Arch?. Vamos, dale un buen comentario.



ACI no lo he visto, ANR si pierde los 7$ el castañazo es padre hasta los 5.4$


----------



## FranR (28 Nov 2012)

CP 7.874-7.842

Escapada bajista 7.762 (halfredito´s house)

Peponada 7.917-7.942


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ACI no lo he visto, ANR si pierde los 7$ el castañazo es padre hasta los 5.4$



Del estilo. Pero son estos momentos donde más hay que mirar porque es cuando pueden surgir velones verdes y lanzamiento estratosférico up.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Qué te dicen los charts de Alpha y Arch?. Vamos, dale un buen comentario.



Los tengo hechos, luegos los cuelgo que ahora me voy a corr... a hacer footing!!!. 

Quería tirarle de la lengua....:fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

Hoy es importante ver la reacción del culibex cuando toque los 7.682.

Suerte


----------



## juanfer (28 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hoy es importante ver la reacción del culibex cuando toque los 7.682.
> 
> Suerte



Hoy cuando se apruebe el rescate en la banca española el ibex va a pegar un reboton hacia arriba.


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Nov 2012)

El eurosocks debería ir a testear el 2525. Pero algo debería pasar para que no siga hasta el 250x... Donde se le espera para cenar


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Qué te dicen los charts de Alpha y Arch?. Vamos, dale un buen comentario.



[Alpha Natural Resources]

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/9c0fe567-d384-4435-9c51-b7323b6828dd/11.28.2012-08.58.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/9c0fe567-d384-4435-9c51-b7323b6828dd/11.28.2012-08.58.png" width="1366" height="728" border="0" /></a>


Este es el planteamiento (pajamentalero) que veo para el medio-largo plazo. Ahora está en soporte, pero nada indica, de momento, que vayan a venir subidas. Seguramente estas, si llegan, serán en forma de velón que nos dejará en fuera de juego, así que si se quiere gamblear un poco, habría que meterse entre 6.90 y 7, poner el SL y mover raudo el SP al precio de entrada.

Hay que tener cuidaditoooorlll!!


Suerte Companieros!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2012)

La CNMV suspende Bankia y Banco de Valencia antes de la apertura,Banca. Expansin.com


Ya empezamos..... :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2012)

Vamos con el crematorio


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> http://forgifs.com/gallery/d/85467-2/Gazelle_noms.gif



Ponga bien esos gifs, por favor.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ponga bien esos gifs, por favor.



Venga ya oportunistaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!! :no: :no::no:


----------



## Xof Dub (28 Nov 2012)

Dentro de TEF


Spoiler



entrada 9,983


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)




----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

*Vaaaaaaaaaaaamos coño*


----------



## paulistano (28 Nov 2012)

Venia a decir esooooo...... Vamos coñoooooo


De paso Buenos días y por si se les había pasado por alto este articulo

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...tercer-mundo-corralito-y-salida-del-euro.html

Saludos


----------



## tonuel (28 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


>



me parto... :XX:


Saludos )


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Nov 2012)

pues ahí tenemos al eurosocks en el 2525 que si subo que si bajo...


----------



## tarrito (28 Nov 2012)




----------



## Mulder (28 Nov 2012)

A los buenos días!

Como les veo aburridos a falta de troll jatuno, les pongo esto para que se entretengan un rato 

[YOUTUBE]HoJveRDptDs[/YOUTUBE]

Esto si que es trolear y lo demás son tonterías.


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

[YOUTUBE]IHF1HJ0fTcs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

Se merecen la más cruel de las torturas

De Guindos dice que el prstamo para la banca tendr un inters inferior al 1%,Banca. Expansin.com


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2012)

_"MEFFRV : please note that Stop Loss orders have been disabled on the exchange due to technical issues"_


Lo leo y no doy crédito a lo que veo :XX::XX::XX:

Dios, Dios......


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

A partir del minuto 40

Economía Directa 27-11-2012 Defender el órdago independentista en mp3 (27/11 a las 09:31:29) 01:05:46 1603094 - iVoox


----------



## Mulder (28 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> _"MEFFRV : please note that Stop Loss orders have been disabled on the exchange due to technical issues"_
> 
> 
> Lo leo y no doy crédito a lo que veo :XX::XX::XX:
> ...



Lo de entrar al mercado desde España ya está pasando de ser una cuestión exclusivamente impositiva a ser algo de imposibles. Creo que no se puede caer más bajo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> _"MEFFRV : please note that Stop Loss orders have been disabled on the exchange due to technical issues"_
> 
> 
> Lo leo y no doy crédito a lo que veo :XX::XX::XX:
> ...



Mae delamol ermosho :cook:


----------



## tarrito (28 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mae delamol ermosho :cook:



como el Maestro no lo postea, ya lo pongo yo.

"Usar stops es de POBRES"

::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> como el Maestro no lo postea, ya lo pongo yo.
> 
> "Usar stops es de POBRES"
> 
> ::



Joer, ya es que no es que no se pueda ganar, ni que cuando ganes te frían a impuestos. Es que cuando ahora además, cuando palmes, palmes a lo bestia!


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> _"MEFFRV : please note that Stop Loss orders have been disabled on the exchange due to technical issues"_
> 
> 
> Lo leo y no doy crédito a lo que veo :XX::XX::XX:
> ...



seguro que un donette el que causo el problema :: .......

por cierto, ¿puede dar relevantes daxie?


----------



## Tonto Simon (28 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> seguro que un donette el que causo el problema :: .......
> 
> por cierto, ¿puede dar relevantes daxie?



Y voy y lo busco MEFF - Alertasy resulta que es verdad!! Mother of God!!


----------



## tonuel (28 Nov 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Y voy y lo busco MEFF - Alertasy resulta que es verdad!! Mother of God!!





puto windows 98... ::


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> CP 7.874-7.842
> 
> Escapada bajista * 7.762* (halfredito´s house)
> 
> Peponada 7.917-7.942



*mother of god*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> *mother of god*



Da mucho asco este FlanL.....


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

Creo que al culibex hoy se le llevan más abajo, pero los mercados están secos porque han echado a los largos y a los cortos.


----------



## juanfer (28 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A partir del minuto 40
> 
> Economía Directa 27-11-2012 Defender el órdago independentista en mp3 (27/11 a las 09:31:29) 01:05:46 1603094 - iVoox



Muy bueno, es lo que comentamos el fin de semana, quieren exprimir tanto la gallina de los huevos de oros que se han quedado sin huevos y sin gallina. Ya no compensa el riesgo en bolsa con la crujida de las plusvis en caso de exito.

Encima para alegrar el dia, no podemos ir ni cortos en el ibex y sin SL.


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por cierto, ¿puede dar relevantes daxie?





Por arriba: 

7324 (ya usado) 
7336 (ya usado) 
7344
7365
7377 

Por abajo: 

7280
[7261 + 7255] (zona de convergencia) 
7236


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Da mucho asco este FlanL.....



más bien, hace ganar dinero


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Por arriba:
> 
> 7324 (ya usado)
> 7336 (ya usado)
> ...



thanks a lot

¿a qué llama zona de convergencia?


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> thanks a lot
> 
> ¿a qué llama zona de convergencia?




A una zona donde convergen varios relevantes. Hay que asumir algo más de riesgo con los stops, pues ya no tenemos un único nivel, sino una "zona-nivel" que puede extenderse a lo largo de varios pips.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2012)

sr. P. a veces se me olvida. Sus números son de futuros, ¿verdad? 

( y pregunta a la foreriía: ¿los de FranR contado?)


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [Alpha Natural Resources]
> 
> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/9c0fe567-d384-4435-9c51-b7323b6828dd/11.28.2012-08.58.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/9c0fe567-d384-4435-9c51-b7323b6828dd/11.28.2012-08.58.png" width="1366" height="728" border="0" /></a>
> 
> ...




Lo has visto bien, es muy similar al de Arch. Está a puntito de perder nivel y bajar. Eso quiere decir que NO hay que meter cortos ni largos. Hay que esperar porque se puede estar haciendo cresting con facilidad. Un poco más adelante es probable ver un comportamiento similar al de First.


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2012)

Vean Prisa, el r/r es muy bueno. Done!


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2012)

Bankia impondrá unas pérdidas de alrededor del 39% en las preferentes


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

La manipulación que se realiza sobre las cotizaciones de los bancos patrios es vomitiva.

No hacen más que pillar incautos.

A estos niveles, Bankia está mucho más barata que POP (POP está doblando el valor máximo que podrá tener en los próximos meses).

Las gacelas se dirigen a su particular santuario.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La manipulación que se realiza sobre las cotizaciones de los bancos patrios es vomitiva.
> 
> No hacen más que pillar incautos.
> 
> ...



Mejor eso que pagar los rescates vía impuestos, ¿no? :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mejor eso que pagar los rescates vía impuestos, ¿no? :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Sí pero no deja de asombrarme la falta de cultura financiera de los expañoles.

En POP les bajan el precio de la acción y piensan que está más baratas sin mirar la capitalización.

Los que están comprando ahora acciones debieran saber que capitaliza más del doble que hace 3 semanas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Luego vendrán los lloros, los contra-splits y la puta que los parió.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2012)

Si traspasa los 1393 hay dolor del bueno...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Sí pero no deja de asombrarme la falta de cultura financiera de los expañoles.
> 
> En POP les bajan el precio de la acción y piensan que está más baratas sin mirar la capitalización.
> 
> ...



A mi todo eso me da igual mientras no me toquen mi bolsillo, que cada palo aguante su vela. 

Además quien no quiere aprender es porque no quiere. Más tarugo que yo pocos y mire, antes _namás _que hacía perder pasta. Ahora sólo me hace falta ganar platita


----------



## kemao2 (28 Nov 2012)

Estoy de acuerdo la epoca de grandes boom economicos en occidente y energía barata se han terminado, Juanlu no podrá ver nunca mas los 17.000 

A partir de ahora la bolsa será mas inversión que especulación, tampoco creo grandes movimientos en volatilidad ni volumen como en el pasado. 



******************


Pimco no está impresionada por el reciente rally de Wall Street


La gestora americana Pimco se ha hecho famosa en los últimos meses como el "Doctor Gloom" (agorero) del mercado. Sus codirectores de inversiones, Bill Gross y Mohamed El-Erian, no se cansan de repetir que la mezcla de una crisis de deuda sin precedentes con políticas monetarias laxas destruirá las rentabilidades financieras durante los próximos 10 años.

¿El rebote de Wall Street les han hecho cambiar de opinión? De ningún modo. He aquí sus argumentos resumidos por Rana Foroohar, editora de economía de la revista Time.

1. América se ha enamorado de la economía goldilocks, el concepto que significa que los mercados han entrado en un largo período de crecimiento "estable", ni muy caliente ni muy frío.

2. Los economistas que predicen un crecimiento del 3% ó 4% en Estados Unidos están confundiendo a los inversores: aunque la mayoría de los expertos están prediciendo una aceleración en tendencias del crecimiento del PIB, *Pimco concluye que un crecimiento más bajo, del 2%, será probablemente la nueva norma "no durante un par de años, sino décadas".*

3. Pimco alerta: demasiados inversores todavía están decepcionados con sus colchones, en modo negación, atrapados en el pensamiento ilusorio, esperando a corto plazo ciclos alcistas/bajistas que erán habituales en las pasadas décadas. De hecho, Gross recientemente sorprendió a los mercados al llamar a la bolsa un fraude piramidal (esquema Ponzi), *advirtiendo a los inversores de que no volverán a ver unas rentabilidades reales del 6% y tendrán suerte si consiguen un 3%.*

4. *Bernanke no puede inflar la burbuja económica mucho más tiempo. Pimco advierte que América está surfeando la ola del dinero de tres rondas de quantitative easing. Los economistas no tienen pistas para acelerar un crecimiento que ya es lento de por sí.*

5. Washington, que debería haber ayudado entonces a remediar la situación con programas de impulso al crecimiento se ha mantenido bloqueada. *Ningún partido parece entender realmente que el crédito como combustible del capitalismo se ha agotado.*
*¿Cómo invertir en una recesión que se convierte en depresión?*

"*Prácticamente nada de lo que hagamos en el futuro tendrá una rentabilidad tan alta como lo que solíamos hacer en el pasado*", según Gross. Las rentabilidades de dos dígitos han muerto.

Entonces, ¿dónde invierte Pimco? Los blue chips se han convertido en los nuevos bonos. Multinacionales como Coca-Cola, Procter & Gamble o IBM pueden diluir el riesgo globalmente a la vez que ofrecen un dividendo del 3%, suficiente para batir la inflación.

Su selección de activos incluye también títulos de calidad que sufren descuentos por cotizar en países en apuros, bonos protegidos de la inflación y deuda de países emergentes no denominada en dólar. Por el contrario, huye de los bancos y valores financieros, bonos de alta rentabilidad y bonos públicos a largo plazo de los grandes países desarrollados como EEUU, Reino Unido y Alemania.



Pimco no está impresionada por el reciente rally de Wall Street - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2012)

Acabo de encontrar un fondo bastante majo del deutsche

https://www.deutsche-bank.es/pbc/docs/6403.pdf

BASF
BAYER
SAP
SIEMENS
LINDE
DAIMLER
BMW
ALLIANZ
VW
STADA

Y la comisión de gestión es bastante baja

https://www.deutsche-bank.es/pbc/data/es/comisiones-fondos-inversiones-pa.html


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Acabo de encontrar un fondo bastante majo del deutsche
> 
> https://www.deutsche-bank.es/pbc/docs/6403.pdf
> 
> ...



Tiene buena pinta. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Acabo de encontrar un fondo bastante majo del deutsche
> 
> https://www.deutsche-bank.es/pbc/docs/6403.pdf
> 
> ...



Vigilad las comisiones de compra, venta, y custodia....añadida la habitual que veo pone 1,4%.

El problema de comprar directamente a los bancos son esa 3 primeras comisiones que he mencionado.


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

En breves minutos vuelve a cotizar Bankia


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Acabo de encontrar un fondo bastante majo del deutsche
> 
> https://www.deutsche-bank.es/pbc/docs/6403.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2012)

Que liquiden de una vez esa mierda que es Bankia, que más se parece a Poker Stars

*Que verguenza*


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que liquiden de una vez esa mierda que es Bankia, que más se parece a Poker Stars
> 
> *Que verguenza*



Una vez que metan la pasta tiene mayor potencial que POP.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Nov 2012)

La verdad es que tiene buena pinta se encuentra en 1 cuártil.

Si creéis que la bolsa va a bajar esperáos.

Entrada mínima 1.000 euros.

5 estrellas en Morning Star.

A través de Self-bank sólo os cobrarían el 1,40% mirad las opciones de a través del Deutsch y del Sel-bank para ese mismo fondo.

SelfBank | Fondos | Ficha de Fondo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Nov 2012)

Para el arsenal:













Y uno especial por un comentario de ayer sobre "el desafío a Morgoth" que casi rompe la escala:


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Una vez que metan la pasta tiene mayor potencial que POP.



Si ya dijo el gobierno que su destino es la liquidación del banco.


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si ya dijo el gobierno que su destino es la liquidación del banco.



¿bankia? .


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿bankia? .



yes
.
.
.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (28 Nov 2012)

Previsión de beneficios de Bankia para 2015 según Goirigolzarri 1.200ME, es decir 0,6€ por acción, a la cotización actual de un euro, PER 2015 de 1,7.

No se lo cree ni él.

Lluvia fina de ventas en el SP.


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Previsión de beneficios de Bankia para 2015 según Goirigolzarri 1.200ME, es decir 0,6€ por acción, a la cotización actual de un euro, PER 2015 de 1,7.
> 
> No se lo cree ni él.
> 
> Lluvia fina de ventas en el SP.



Una vez limpia y aseada, será interesante.

Desde luego mucho más que POP a estos precios.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2012)

Uff yo los banquitos y mas españoles los dejaria un poco de lado.

Despues de unos dias gastando he visto una oportunidad de negocio en las electricas, los centros de las ciudades estan con mas luz que un dia de agosto a las 4 de la tarde.

Y he entrado en eon, espero venderlas sobre los 18 euros :: Sera por moral.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2012)

Largos culibes.... 7764 

por España!!!!!!!

SL 15 puntiglios debajo :cook:


:: :: ::

LOL Hacía tiempo que el culibex no me troleaba, saltar mi SL y peponear 30 puntos :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Uff yo los banquitos y mas españoles los dejaria un poco de lado.
> 
> Despues de unos dias gastando he visto una oportunidad de negocio en las electricas, los centros de las ciudades estan con mas luz que un dia de agosto a las 4 de la tarde.
> 
> Y he entrado en eon, espero venderlas sobre los 18 euros :: Sera por moral.



La estuvimos comentando Claca y yo.... A ver si encuentro el post.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2012)

He dejado una orden de venta a 18 euros hasta marzo del año que viene. Si para entonces no se han vendido dejare de ser un malvado especulador para pasar a ser un inversor estable y con fuerte apoyo a la direccion de la compañia.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2012)

_Hachazos traigo, para cuando abran los usanos espero_


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> _Hachazos traigo, para cuando abran los usanos espero_



El eur/usd se ha caido un poquito ¿no?


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El eur/usd se ha caido un poquito ¿no?



Remontará pero el nivel 1,30 es un Gandalf Epic a medio/largo plazo


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Largos culibes.... 7764
> 
> por España!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Era una buena entrada, con triple suelo diario en 7759,5 había que probarlo. Suerte que te han dejado colocar el stop


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2012)

Vean la oportunidad de ganar pasta en Coeur D'alene.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2012)

Niveles críticos

Como arrastren, se llevan la mano y cuentan 20 más...


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Nov 2012)

Qué bonito todos los indices en la cuerda floja y con tacones...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vean la oportunidad de ganar pasta en Coeur D'alene.



Corto o largo. Porque está rompiendo la MM a 200,con 3 velas rojas a diario.

Aunque a 2 horas si marca más tarde alguna verde, si puede ser buena ienso:

Tiene una ventana bonita abierta de principios de mes ienso:

Imagino que decías largo.


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2012)

Ese peaso de 7280, qué guerra más bonita ha dado, eh...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2012)

Lololo

Bankia, se desploma 
El chicharro bancario del Ibex vuelve a la normalidad, que no es otra cosa que los fuertes descensos, y ahora mismo* supera ya el 13% de caída.*


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ese peaso de 7280, qué guerra más bonita ha dado, eh...



¿Hay peleilllas de gordos-gordos o alguien está siendo sodomizado?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2012)

El tonto y su dinero.....


<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/5f3285f8-c435-46c1-8f62-ab0b66f35318/11.28.2012-16.00.29.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/5f3285f8-c435-46c1-8f62-ab0b66f35318/11.28.2012-16.00.29.png" width="534" height="567" border="0" /></a>


el 17 de mayo estaban a 1.7€..... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2012)




----------



## wetpiñata (28 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



En diciembre le dan turrón a ésta...


----------



## chameleon (28 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El tonto y su dinero.....
> 
> 
> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/5f3285f8-c435-46c1-8f62-ab0b66f35318/11.28.2012-16.00.29.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/5f3285f8-c435-46c1-8f62-ab0b66f35318/11.28.2012-16.00.29.png" width="534" height="567" border="0" /></a>
> ...



lo peor es que es verdad...

https://twitter.com/RAFAMORATETE/statuses/203110112808808448


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2012)

Que jrande el Rafa Mora

Que pillada más gorda


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que jrande el Rafa Mora
> 
> Que pillada más gorda



Por lo que parece le colaron unas preferentes, ¿verdad?

¿No aceptas una quita del 25%? Pues te presento a pandoro


----------



## juanfer (28 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por lo que parece le colaron unas preferentes, ¿verdad?
> 
> ¿No aceptas una quita del 25%? Pues te presento a pandoro



Baneado, ahora ya no es pandoro ahora es Halfredito.


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Nov 2012)

quien dijo que no iban a haber movimientos bruscos en el ibex???


----------



## FranR (28 Nov 2012)

Estamos en la parte donde a Halfredico le dicen que le devuelven su dinero.....


----------



## diosmercado (28 Nov 2012)

El movimiento del ibex y allegados ha sido de  total. Vaya latigazos, tanto aqui como en el lodazal americano.

Y mirad el bono a 10, y a su vez la prima. Bajon a tope. Aqui huele a pasta que tira para atras.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2012)

He entrado justo en el único momento del día que ha perforado el nivel Halfredito, para tocar el SL y parriba.... Hay días en que uno se tiene que tomar esto con buen humor....


----------



## diosmercado (28 Nov 2012)

Veo cierre verde no se por que... pero estos dias acaban asi.


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El tonto y su dinero.....
> 
> 
> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/5f3285f8-c435-46c1-8f62-ab0b66f35318/11.28.2012-16.00.29.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/5f3285f8-c435-46c1-8f62-ab0b66f35318/11.28.2012-16.00.29.png" width="534" height="567" border="0" /></a>
> ...



Para perder 140k , cuanto debio meter?Mira que hay que ser brutito. Al final es cierto el dicho "Igual de rapido que ganas el dinero igual de rapido se va". Este a los 2 años de dejar la tv estara arruinado o peor ademas endeudado. Alguna vez le he visto por el centro con un r8


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Corto o largo. Porque está rompiendo la MM a 200,con 3 velas rojas a diario.
> 
> Aunque a 2 horas si marca más tarde alguna verde, si puede ser buena ienso:
> 
> ...



Bajista salvo fake, para está el stop.


----------



## diosmercado (28 Nov 2012)

Carpatos en la calle de la piruleta y su mundo de osos amorosos:



> Boehner es optimista acerca de alcanzar un acuerdo con Obama y tiene voluntad de hablar de los ingresos si van acompañados en recortes en el gasto.
> 
> Ya saben que el mercado va a golpe de titulares y ayer fuimos a la baja por unos que eran malos y ahora esto son buenos.


----------



## FranR (28 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> CP 7.874-7.842
> 
> Escapada bajista *7.762 *(halfredito´s house)
> 
> Peponada 7.917-7.942



Alma de cántaro, ¿donde ha entrado y como? porque veo que han sido menos de 10 míseros puntos lo que ha tuneleado el nivel y sin volumen de ruptura.

Era una zona clara de 70 puntos (de sutura)


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bajista salvo fake, para está el stop.




Nada, saltó el stop que para eso está , + 50 euritos, voy a reciclar el arbol de navidad.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Alma de cántaro, ¿donde ha entrado y como? porque veo que han sido menos de 10 míseros puntos lo que ha tuneleado el nivel y sin volumen de ruptura.
> 
> Era una zona clara de 70 puntos (de sutura)



7764 (IGmierdaks) largo.... 

15 puntos de sutura, debería haberle dejado un poco más de cuerda... pero Halfredito's House daba miedo. :cook:


----------



## Mulder (28 Nov 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



ponzi dijo:


> Para perder 140k , cuanto debio meter?Mira que hay que ser brutito. Al final es cierto el dicho "Igual de rapido que ganas el dinero igual de rapido se va". Este a los 2 años de dejar la tv estara arruinado o peor ademas endeudado. Alguna vez le he visto por el centro con un r8



Para los que no vemos telebasura, ¿me podría decir alguien quién es el pandoreado inversor? ::


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> Para los que no vemos telebasura, ¿me podría decir alguien quién es el pandoreado inversor? ::



Demasiado complejo...


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2012)

Miren Prisa de nuevo, le está entrando dinero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> Para los que no vemos telebasura, ¿me podría decir alguien quién es el pandoreado inversor? ::





Pepitoria dijo:


> Demasiado complejo...



El señor Pepitoria tiene razón. 

Mejor lo ve usted

[YOUTUBE]hpNExsj2xkg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Nov 2012)

vealo preferiblemente con el estomago vacio.


----------



## FranR (28 Nov 2012)

He hecho un "bertok" en el hilo de alternativas a los recortes, a alguno se le habrá descolgado el labio inferior a los pies.....


----------



## Mulder (28 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El señor Pepitoria tiene razón.
> 
> Mejor lo ve usted



OMFG! Este tio no es que sea tonto, es lo siguiente, ahora entiendo porque se metió con toda esa pasta en preferentes de Bankia. Me imagino al director del banco al verlo llegar, debió parecerle un gran saco de dinero andante dispuesto a abrirse al ejercer la menor presión :XX: :XX: :XX:

Seguro que pensó: "A este le meto con to' lo gordo!" :XX: :XX: :XX:

Hay que reconocerles a algunos directores de Bankia su inmensa labor de darwinismo social ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Nov 2012)

La web del Senado que costó 448.819.250 euros, clonada a coste cero - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Mulder (28 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> La web del Senado que costó 448.819.250 euros, clonada a coste cero - EcoDiario.es



Poner el wget a trabajar y un sistema de indexación automático con python y mysql, solo quedaría el coste del diseño, pero no existe porque el diseño es supermegacutrísimo, da grima verlo, el diseñador de ese engendro debería ser multado por su mal gusto :vomito:


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> Para los que no vemos telebasura, ¿me podría decir alguien quién es el pandoreado inversor? ::



Yo tv veo bastante poco pero por lo visto este es un famosillo de hispakistan, ahora no me digas cual es su merito: En la gran depresion usana tenian a chaplin aqui a este personaje y a la esteban....son nuestras costumbres


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Demasiado complejo...



Creo que es la primera vez que se utiliza ese adjetivo para describir a ese individuo ::


----------



## diosmercado (28 Nov 2012)

Ale usa parriba. COmo nos ha salido mal dato de viviendas soltamos una tonteria con el abismo fiscal y solucionado, seguimos ablandando cerebros.


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2012)

No se si ha sido floren o alguna cajita de esas con aires de grandeza pero alguien hoy ha vendido unas pocas ibes. Hoy me han troleado un poco la cartera


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

Vaya despelote, Bankia valiendo 1/3 de POP :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2012)

FlanL me cago en tus muelas. 

Ahora discutiendo con un tio que no diferencia 40MM€ de 180MM€

:ouch:


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> He hecho un "bertok" en el hilo de alternativas a los recortes, a alguno se le habrá descolgado el labio inferior a los pies.....



Voy para allá ::

Ahora vuelvo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Voy para allá ::
> 
> Ahora vuelvo.



Tómeme el relevo... cansa explicar según que cosas. :ouch:


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> He hecho un "bertok" en el hilo de alternativas a los recortes, a alguno se le habrá descolgado el labio inferior a los pies.....



¿A qué post te refieres?

Los veo demasiado mariquitas y flanders ::


----------



## Mulder (28 Nov 2012)

La verdad es que el perroflautismo de este foro ya empieza a hastiarme, estoy hasta las narices de garrulos que abren la boca cada dos por tres para decir la primera soplapollez que se les ocurre y luego se llevan su owned sin haber reconocido nada de lo que dijeron anteriormente, encima son deshonestos.


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No se si ha sido floren o alguna cajita de esas con aires de grandeza pero alguien hoy ha vendido unas pocas ibes. Hoy me han troleado un poco la cartera



como bankia ha dicho q vendera su parte de mapfre pues seguramente mas de uno se han acojonado en iberdrola pensando q hara lo mismo y la cotizacion se desplome

pero por fundamentales es buena compra ::


----------



## FranR (28 Nov 2012)

[YOUTUBE]4yvivoayXcg[/YOUTUBE]

Que no se enteran, o no se quieren enterar


Run Away......far away


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

Los ví en directo en Madrid hace 2-3 años. De los más grandes.

[YOUTUBE]MAOGwuk_iEw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FranR (28 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los ví en directo en Madrid hace 2-3 años. De los más grandes.



[YOUTUBE]Uq5GIXgBjkE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]Uq5GIXgBjkE[/YOUTUBE]



En Julio 2013 los tenemos en Bilbao ::

Cagón la hostia habrá que pasar por allí.


----------



## diosmercado (28 Nov 2012)

Joder, acabo de mirar y usa esta que se sale. El otro dia un compi dijo que tocaba subir y subir a partir del martes. Veremos esta ultima hora, pero tiene toda la pinta.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Nov 2012)

Hoy darle las gracias a Janus.

Gracias maestro. :Aplauso:

He visto la oportunidad en Trina Solar y le metí lo que me queda en líquido.

Un mete saca esta tarde después de un más + 40 leuritos en otra, de astros juntos, día de fiesta, liquidez....la pillé en +10% ahora ronda el +20%.

+9,5% 330 leuritos en Trina......fuera ya. Saludos



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Hoy darle las gracias a Janus.
> 
> Gracias maestro. :Aplauso:
> 
> ...



Te pagarás unas birras en el bunker cuando vengan a atacarnos en el pete final ...


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> como bankia ha dicho q vendera su parte de mapfre pues seguramente mas de uno se han acojonado en iberdrola pensando q hara lo mismo y la cotizacion se desplome
> 
> pero por fundamentales es buena compra ::



Hasta 2 eu estoy tranquilo y si llega recomprare.Me gustan los deportes de riesgo


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hasta 2 eu estoy tranquilo y si llega recomprare.Me gustan los deportes de riesgo



Te iba a decir que la iban a medio regalar a EON pero paso de amargarte la noche )


----------



## diosmercado (28 Nov 2012)

Pirotecnia americana, y a las 16:00 se caian por la barranquilla... bastardos engañadores.

Aprovechen. Mañana desayunamos con los 7900 de nuevo.


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Te iba a decir que la iban a medio regalar a EON pero paso de amargarte la noche )



Eso ya me jode un poquillo.Donde has visto eso? Veo complicado que pase


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso ya me jode un poquillo.Donde has visto eso?



Algunos estamos conectados con los nodos de decisión 8:

Ponte un SL de disfruta de las mujeres y el alcohol. Luego ya si eso las vuelves a recomprar ligeramente por debajo de los 2 aurelios.


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Algunos estamos conectados con los nodos de decisión 8:
> 
> Ponte un SL de disfruta de las mujeres y el alcohol. Luego ya si eso las vuelves a recomprar ligeramente por debajo de los 2 aurelios.



En Ibe tengo un % tan bajo que mientras no me lancen una opa estoy tranquilo


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En Ibe tengo un % tan bajo que mientras no me lancen una opa estoy tranquilo



La próxima jugada de la maxi-castuza será dejarlas opar por los colosos germanos.

De esta forma cambiarás tus papelotes infravalorados por otros papelotes sobrevalorados y a volver a palmar.

Lo tienen perfectamente estudiado.

Voy a buscar un texto para que vayas calentito al catre esta noche. Ahora vuelvo ::


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

Pero no te preocupes, seguramente estén exagerando. ::

Agarra la pasta y *huye lejos de las inversiones de los castuzos en estos niveles*

Buenas noches, amigo ::

-------------------------

España, destino tercer mundo

Se han escrito muchos libros sobre la crisis, y se han quedado viejos antes incluso de que salieran a la venta. El doble error: aplicarse en un optimismo antropológico basado en la idea de que la historia siempre avanza y evaluar la actual catástrofe financiera y económica como si fuera una crisis cíclica más. Los hechos y el agravamiento de la situación están desmontando ambas falacias.

La confianza histórica en el progreso de la humanidad, con breves recesos, está instalada en la conciencia colectiva. Y se ha trasladado a la economía por inercia. Nada más lejos de la realidad. Como parte del llamado mundo desarrollado, los españoles hemos vivido entre 40 y 50 años de bienestar, una prosperidad inédita desde el comienzo de los tiempos. Ese periodo de riqueza ha sido la excepción, y no la regla como nos han hecho creer y hemos aceptado por comodidad.

La clase media como cimiento de esa bonanza es un invento reciente. No tiene ni un siglo de existencia. Y lo mismo puede decirse de la mayor parte de los sistemas de asistencia social —entre ellos, el nuestro— que han permitido la creación de esa especie a medio camino entre ricos y pobres en la que se basan las naciones modernas y desarrolladas. Pero, ¿en qué tablas de la ley está escrito que iba a durar siempre? La clase media está en peligro de extinción. Como a los dinosaurios, que antes que ella dominaron la Tierra, un meteorito la puede barrer de muchas partes del planeta donde se creía a salvo para siempre, como es el caso de España. Llámenle Gran Recesión, Gran Depresión o Gran Cataclismo. Lo de menos es el nombre, pero desde luego no se puede decir que sea una crisis más. Lo que estamos viviendo sólo en sus albores no tiene parangón histórico alguno. Ni siquiera la Gran Depresión de 1929 sirve de referencia. Desgraciadamente, de aquel marasmo se salió gracias a la Segunda Guerra Mundial. No parece previsible que un conflicto bélico vaya a salvarnos ahora. Así que nadie puede aventurar cómo escaparemos de ésta.

España está en el centro de esa vorágine de depresión económica sin salida que amenaza con destruir todos los lazos sociales que dan estabilidad a una nación y el futuro de varias generaciones.

Aunque el detonante ha sido el estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria, la verdadera causa de que España haya caído en un pozo cuyo fondo no hemos tocado y, peor aún, no se perfile ninguna escapatoria, es que no producimos ya nada. En los últimos 30 años, hemos asistido a un escrupuloso proceso de desmontaje de toda nuestra industria (y de la agricultura) como paladines de la globalización. Algo que todos los países occidentales sufren, pero que ninguno ha celebrado como el nuestro. Todo lo que consumimos viene de mercados exóticos, de China, India, Bangladesh, Vietnam, Egipto…

Hemos creado una sociedad low cost (bajo coste), de todo a un euro, productos baratos, vuelos baratos, viajes baratos. Arropados por la fortaleza de la moneda única, y cumplido el sueño de firmar una hipoteca por encima de nuestras posibilidades, los españoles nos hemos dedicado a viajar por los rincones del mundo, a comprarnos el último smartphone, a llenar las autopistas de 4x4… Ese espejismo de nuevos ricos sin ocupación alguna se ha esfumado, y ahora nos damos cuenta de que nos estamos convirtiendo en un país low cost, con sueldos low cost, sanidad y educación low cost, que camina indefectiblemente hacia la penuria. Un país de camareros, guardias de seguridad, funcionarios y albañiles en paro, cuyas generaciones futuras ya no van a viajar sino a emigrar. Y no van a vivir peor que sus padres, como ha acuñado el eslogan. Con suerte, van a sobrevivir como sus abuelos.

Los mercenarios del optimismo, como yo les llamo porque trabajan a sueldo de los que verdaderamente mandan y han arruinado al país, les han estado contando, y aún hoy lo siguen haciendo con total impunidad, que de ésta también saldremos. Y claro que vamos a salir, pero empobrecidos hasta unos niveles que no se recuerdan desde los años 50, con varias generaciones perdidas, trabajo escaso y mal pagado, y unos jubilados que van a ver esfumarse sus cotizaciones y sólo podrán aspirar a pensiones mínimas de caridad.

Pese a los mensajes tranquilizadores de los políticos y los medios de comunicación cómplices, el sistema financiero español está quebrado, con un nivel de endeudamiento brutal, tanto público como privado. Ni la Unión Europea, ni el Fondo Monetario internacional, ni el Banco Central Europeo, ni Alemania pueden engullir una deuda de 2,4 billones de euros para salvarnos. España como país está abocada a la suspensión de pagos, y a una quita sobre la astronómica deuda que ha colocado en los mercados internacionales en forma de letras, bonos y obligaciones y que es imposible devolver. Otros países lo hicieron antes como Tailandia, Rusia o Argentina.

El problema es que ninguno de ellos estaba sometido a una moneda común como el euro. Y es que el siguiente e ineluctable paso al default es la salida del euro y la vuelta a la moneda nacional, la peseta (o como quieran denominarla). Ese proceso puede pasar a su vez necesariamente por la palabra que más aterroriza a los ciudadanos: el corralito. Tarde o temprano, el Gobierno debería decretar una restricción de los fondos que se pueden retirar de los bancos. Inmediatamente después (o al mismo tiempo), decretaría una medida aún más desastrosa para los ahorradores: el corralón. Fijaría un cambio obligatorio entre el euro y la nueva moneda nacional con una devaluación que puede alcanzar e incluso superar el 50%. Automáticamente, los fondos depositados en las entidades financieras se convertirán en pesetas. Y de un plumazo, los depositantes perderán hasta la mitad de sus ahorros.

Ya ocurrió en Argentina en 2001 que adoptó de forma suicida el dólar como moneda nacional con la misma ligereza que nosotros nos pasamos al euro. La argentinización de España es hoy una realidad. Los jóvenes preparados tienen como única salida la emigración; el resto, es carne de cañón de las villas-miseria que se están levantando a las afueras de nuestras ciudades. Los trabajadores —los que tienen un empleo y los que lo buscan— van camino de convertirse en lumpen, sin conciencia de clase, con salarios de supervivencia, predestinados a jubilaciones con pensiones asistenciales.

España está ya inmersa en un retroceso de sus condiciones de bienestar que nos va a devolver a los estándares de los llamados países en vías de desarrollo, ese eufemismo empleado para definir a las sociedades que viven en un clima de penuria general y desigualdad, en donde sólo unos pocos se benefician de los periodos de crecimiento. No es nada nuevo. Así subsisten desde siempre millones de latinoamericanos, norteafricanos o asiáticos. Y así vivíamos los españoles en los años 40 y en los 50.

Y frente a lo que pueda pensarse, vamos a sufrir ese empobrecimiento con resignación, porque, paradójicamente, ese periodo de bienestar nos ha vacunado contra la revolución, nos ha desarmado para oponer resistencia frente a los poderes establecidos. Éste es un libro que pinta un futuro triste y no cree que haya escapatoria alguna. Por eso, no se lo recomiendo a optimistas o a votantes de partidos mayoritarios. Si acaso va dirigido a algún otro lector inquieto, harto de leer las mentiras patrocinadas que le han estado contando los diarios durante tantos años.

-------------------------------------------

España, destino tercer mundo | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La próxima jugada de la maxi-castuza será dejarlas opar por los colosos germanos.
> 
> De esta forma cambiarás tus papelotes infravalorados por otros papelotes sobrevalorados y a volver a palmar.
> 
> ...



No me preocupa, me hice un excell con los posibles escenarios,siempre que compro o vendo lo hago.Una opa tiene ser aceptada por los accionistas.Ademas las electricas alemanas no estan sobrevaloradas simplemente estan en un tablero con las piezas cambiadas y lo estan pagando.


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2012)

Nadie compra nada - CincoDías.com


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Nov 2012)

Va a haber mucha sangre en la calle. La represión del PP va a dejar como angelitos al régimen de Franco.

El SUP denuncia que los antidisturbios reciben órdenes para que sean más contundentes


----------



## kikepm (29 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Va a haber mucha sangre en la calle. La represión del PP va a dejar como angelitos al régimen de Franco.
> 
> El SUP denuncia que los antidisturbios reciben órdenes para que sean más contundentes



En mi opinión, un antidisturbios que recibiera una orden tal debería negarse, pero además comunicarlo a sus superiores que el mando en cuestión está ordenando algo ilegal, amen de enfrentarse a dicho mando verbalmente, como cualquier persona hace ante una orden absurda, injusta, no digamos ya una orden ilegal.


Pero que se puede esperar de unos chupapoll.as sin dignidad.


----------



## atman (29 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Te iba a decir que la iban a medio regalar a EON pero paso de amargarte la noche )



...y un cojón...


----------



## FranR (29 Nov 2012)

CP: 7.847-7.820

Escapada bajista 7.765

7.691 Halfredito recibe una visita (con una hoja del Santandel)

7.868 Pepón al acecho


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2012)

Hay que esperarla tras las ampliaciones. Si la hacen los mismo que a POP, habrá que esperarla más tiempo.

Soy accionista de Bankia, ¿qué va a ser de mí? - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hay que esperarla tras las ampliaciones. Si la hacen los mismo que a POP, habrá que esperarla más tiempo.
> 
> Soy accionista de Bankia, ¿qué va a ser de mí? - Cotizalia.com


----------



## FranR (29 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> CP: 7.847-7.820
> 
> Escapada bajista 7.765
> 
> ...



7.929 fuerte resistencia a seguir comprando.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2012)

FranR, ¿sus numeros eran futuros o contado? :cook:


----------



## FranR (29 Nov 2012)

Contado (así que a restarle la base toca).... atención euforia en los medios oficiales

OZU QUE ZUZTO

EDIT: Commerzbank horrible aspecto...

Societé .... mamma mia


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Nov 2012)

Seguimos en el tercer mundo o cuarto, ya no sé donde estamos ::

29/11/2012 - 08:14h. Mensaje de Emergencia HOY LAS ORDENES STOP LOSS NO ESTAN PERMITIDAS 

MEF


----------



## FranR (29 Nov 2012)

Será hoy el día????


Pandoro hazte presente, haznos tuyos (empieza por el pirata si no te importa)


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> (empieza por el pirata si no te importa)




Y que termine por él también, mejor, yo creo ::


----------



## Mulder (29 Nov 2012)

A los buenos dias!



R3v3nANT dijo:


> Seguimos en el tercer mundo o cuarto, ya no sé donde estamos ::
> 
> 29/11/2012 - 08:14h. Mensaje de Emergencia HOY LAS ORDENES STOP LOSS NO ESTAN PERMITIDAS
> 
> MEF



Pandoro ha tomado MEFF al asalto! ::


----------



## FranR (29 Nov 2012)

Que barbaridad, entran al trapo como si se fueran a acabar los papelitos....


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ****
> Soy accionista de Bankia, ¿qué va a ser de mí? - Cotizalia.com



Haber estudiado


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Que barbaridad, entran al trapo como si se fueran a acabar los papelitos....



No metas la mano en el agua, que te llevas un bocado...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Será hoy el día????
> 
> 
> Pandoro hazte presente, haznos tuyos (empieza por el pirata si no te importa)





pollastre dijo:


> Y que termine por él también, mejor, yo creo ::



¿Pero yo que sus he hecho yo?

Ya veréis como ni pandolo ni Halfledito me rozan hoy, ya veís! Hoy no Tladeo Muahahahahahahaa!!

leonis catulum ne alas!!!!


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> leonis catulum ne alas!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Será hoy el día????
> 
> 
> Pandoro hazte presente, haznos tuyos (empieza por el pirata si no te importa)


----------



## juanfer (29 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Por arriba:
> 
> 7324 (ya usado)
> 7336 (ya usado)
> ...




Buenos dias.
Estos niveles ya han sido usados.
¿Teneis nuevos niveles para el dax?
¿Al final estos niveles eran para futuros o para contado?


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Soy accionista de Bankia, ¿qué va a ser de mí? - Cotizalia.com


----------



## aitor33 (29 Nov 2012)

Vaya chupinazoooooo!!!!!


----------



## Claca (29 Nov 2012)

Qué difícil afinar en el contexto actual... ENAGAS sería una opción para un metesaca si supera los 15,40 para buscar la zona 16 figura, poco recorrido, pero es que estamos en techo y este al menos es de los que no debería dar sustos.

Saludines


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2012)

Miren Prisa, one more time, se puede ganar un 20% fácil y en su defecto el riesgo con stop es ridículo.


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Nov 2012)

desde mi modesta y humilde opinion.... hay muchos valores del ibex q tienen pinta de querer darse unas alegrias proximamente, no digo nombres para no llevarme un owned  pero parece q el verde seguira estando de moda (con hachazos y reversals cabrones, of course)

q les hizo piraton q tanto bien le desean....?


----------



## Tekena (29 Nov 2012)

¿Esto ha salido por aquí?
Sagia suspends Saudi Arabian operating licence of Tecnicas Reunidas | News | MEED


----------



## Claca (29 Nov 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> desde mi modesta y humilde opinion.... hay muchos valores del ibex q tienen pinta de querer darse unas alegrias proximamente, no digo nombres para no llevarme un owned  pero parece q el verde seguira estando de moda (con hachazos y reversals cabrones, of course)
> 
> q les hizo piraton q tanto bien le desean....?



Define alegrías... yo veo treses y cuatros por ciento bastante factibles, indicios de un movimiento alcista de envergadura, not so much, más bien lo contrario para el medio plazo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Envidia pura de mis dotes tledelianas, envidua pura. :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Nov 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Define alegrías... yo veo treses y cuatros por ciento bastante factibles, indicios de un movimiento alcista de envergadura, not so much, más bien lo contrario para el medio plazo.



si, eso veo mas o menos, quizas algunos un poco mas y otros un poco menos, pero si.... vamos en concordancia con lo de un ibex en 8300-8400

es mas, a las empresas participadas por bankia, les veo con ganas de ponerse verde-cachondas si se quitan las incertidumbres

y como tu dices, en el medio plazo viene el tio del mazo..... yo me referia a movimientos para uno-dos meses

y me arriesgo a un owned, pero repsol pese a toda la subida q lleva, si rompe el techo de los ultimos dias se nos va a 17,40 (creo, no soy tladel de exito, no hagan caso de los amateur :: )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2012)

Con lo tranquilitos que estábamos y ya se ha creado otro nick.... :ouch:


----------



## juanfer (29 Nov 2012)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Hola señores estupidos .... buenos dias, he abierto una cuenta (para un hombre-mosca un gran esfuerzo) esto de manejar un ordenador sin tirarlo por la ventana ... ya ire escribiendo cuando me pase por los c*******.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veo que esta haciendo curriculum para llegar a ser el trol del foro.


----------



## hombre-mosca (29 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Veo que esta haciendo curriculum para llegar a ser el trol del foro.



Se equivoca .... como siempre. ¿ Que es un trol ?


----------



## diosmercado (29 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Veo que esta haciendo curriculum para llegar a ser el trol del foro.



Record historico, con un solo post se gana el repote.


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Nov 2012)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Hola señores estupidos .... buenos dias, he abierto una cuenta (para un hombre-mosca un gran esfuerzo) esto de manejar un ordenador sin tirarlo por la ventana ... ya ire escribiendo cuando me pase por los c*******.



Gran debut con picadores.

Acaba de conseguir tres citas en su primera intervención "por la patilla".

Bueno, vaya alegrándonos los días como buenamente pueda.


----------



## hombre-mosca (29 Nov 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Gran debut con picadores.
> 
> Acaba de conseguir tres citas en su primera intervención "por la patilla".
> 
> Bueno, vaya alegrándonos los días como buenamente pueda.



Usted es buen entendedor.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Record historico, con un solo post se gana el repote.



Double combo & fatality (ignore y reporte) :fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (29 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Record historico, con un solo post se gana el repote.



En los hilos miticos deberian de poder postear al menos con 50 posts.


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Nov 2012)

Por cierto, parece que, hablando de bolsa, al IBEX se le está pasando la euforia, poquito a poquito.


----------



## ponzi (29 Nov 2012)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Hola señores estupidos .... buenos dias, he abierto una cuenta (para un hombre-mosca un gran esfuerzo) esto de manejar un ordenador sin tirarlo por la ventana ... ya ire escribiendo cuando me pase por los c*******.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui estamos en comunidad y respetamos a todos los usuarios.Si no quiere acatar estas normas creo que lo mejor es que no pierda ni su tiempo ni el nuestro o tambien puede acatarlas y sera usted bienvenido.Aunque a usted no le importen algunos comentarios a mi si me importan asi que no se meta usted con mi amigo. Por cierto llevo una temporada que estoy notando ausencias importantes : ghkghk,adriaght,ajetreo,silenciosa,pecata


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Nov 2012)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Se equivoca .... como siempre. ¿ Que es un trol ?



engañado me encuentro ::::

*reportado*


----------



## Burbujilimo (29 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Miren Prisa, one more time, se puede ganar un 20% fácil y en su defecto el riesgo con stop es ridículo.



Ufff, a mi es que ese cubo de mierda ya me ha dado algún susto...

¿Estaríamos hablando de una entrada sobre 0,28 con SL en 0,26 y SP sobre los 0,365 (al menos 50% de pullback de la última caida) o 0,45 (algo menos, parte superior del canal lateral.

No se, me mosquea que ha perforado, aunque sólo haya sido puntualmente, los mínimos anteriores (0,28). Podría ser una simple dilatación...

mmmm, merda, me lo tengo que pensar bien. El R/R es bueno, pero ... es prisa.


----------



## juanfer (29 Nov 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Ufff, a mi es que ese cubo de mierda ya me ha dado algún susto...
> 
> ¿Estaríamos hablando de una entrada sobre 0,28 con SL en 0,26 y SP sobre los 0,365 (al menos 50% de pullback de la última caida) o 0,45 (algo menos, parte superior del canal lateral.
> 
> ...



Tiene mucha deuda, y en estos momentos tener deuda no es buen negocio.


----------



## ponzi (29 Nov 2012)

:que nos cambian los billetes:



http://www.ennaranja.com/es-noticia/ano-nuevo-billete-de-5-euros-nuevo


----------



## peseteuro (29 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> :que nos cambian los billetes:
> 
> 
> 
> Año nuevo, billete de 5 euros nuevo





Este año muchos se van a apresurar a comprar voletos de lotería de navidad premiados ... :rolleye:


----------



## Maravedi (29 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Miren Prisa, one more time, se puede ganar un 20% fácil y en su defecto el riesgo con stop es ridículo.



Dios te oiga :XX:


----------



## Maravedi (29 Nov 2012)

Alguna opinión de GOWEX?


----------



## diosmercado (29 Nov 2012)

Remontada de nuevo. Veremos a ver.


----------



## paulistano (29 Nov 2012)

Prisa el miedo que me da es que un día nos levantamos con la legaña en el ojo y mientras leemos el confidencial se nos caen los huevos al suelo con una posible quiebra o suspensión de pagos.


----------



## tesorero (29 Nov 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Alguna opinión de GOWEX?



Let´s Gowex. Yo veo una divergencia precio-RSI, los días 8 y 25 de octubre. Anteriormente (18 de septiembre y 8 de octubre) ya presentó esta misma divergencia y no hizo mucho caso, corrigió 4 días y patadón pa´lante. 

En esta ocasión, parece que sí ha hecho más caso, presentando por o menos un movimiento lateral, supongo que para relajar niveles irá al apoyo de la media móvil l/p y seguirá.

Advertencia: Esto es paper trading y soy novato. Aquí hay gente con más conocimiento et umildá.


----------



## ponzi (29 Nov 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Este año muchos se van a apresurar a comprar voletos de lotería de navidad premiados ... :rolleye:



El bce se esta riendo en nuestras narices.Desde luego Dragui se esta luciendo.No se quien penso que europa podia funcionar, somos el continente con mas lenguas por metro cuadrado.


----------



## ponzi (29 Nov 2012)

Otra vez esta Bankia haciendo de las suyas.Como se nota cuando venden a mercado


http://www.levante-emv.com/economia...pfre-iberdrola-resto-participadas/955739.html


----------



## juanfer (29 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Otra vez esta Bankia haciendo de las suyas.Como se nota cuando venden a mercado
> 
> 
> Bankia deberá vender Mapfre, Iberdrola y el resto de sus participadas - Levante-EMV



Eso ya se venia venir, lo que no es de recibo es que antes de recibir dinero publico, les tendrian que obligar a vender activos aunque sea a perdidas. 

Pero bueno "spain is diferent"


----------



## ponzi (29 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Eso ya se venia venir, lo que no es de recibo es que antes de recibir dinero publico, les tendrian que obligar a vender activos aunque sea a perdidas.
> 
> Pero bueno "spain is diferent"



Vaya pais de pandereta.Los accionistas cuando bankia y acs esten lejos estaremos mas tranquilos.Sigue limpia de cortos



http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A-48010615


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2012)

Miren Prisa, mandanga.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2012)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Hola señores estupidos .... buenos dias, he abierto una cuenta (para un hombre-mosca un gran esfuerzo) esto de manejar un ordenador sin tirarlo por la ventana ... ya ire escribiendo cuando me pase por los c*******.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cierren la puertas que esto se llena de huevones. Moscón, que te den bien por el ojal, chaparral. Tú no vas a disfrutar ese 20%, no te va a dar tiempo a comprar por estar ocupado chupando.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Ufff, a mi es que ese cubo de mierda ya me ha dado algún susto...
> 
> ¿Estaríamos hablando de una entrada sobre 0,28 con SL en 0,26 y SP sobre los 0,365 (al menos 50% de pullback de la última caida) o 0,45 (algo menos, parte superior del canal lateral.
> 
> ...



Así es, quien entró ayer ya puede tener el trade protegido en punto de entrada


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Tiene mucha deuda, y en estos momentos tener deuda no es buen negocio.



En los trades por técnico no se mete nunca por el devenir económico de la empresa (esto no es largo plazo). Se mete cuando va a subir y se saca cuando va a bajar (o viceversa si hablamos de posiciones cortas que ahora no son posibles).

Le podría dar innumerables ejemplos de empresas subiendo sus beneficios y bajando en bolsa durante long time.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Prisa el miedo que me da es que un día nos levantamos con la legaña en el ojo y mientras leemos el confidencial se nos caen los huevos al suelo con una posible quiebra o suspensión de pagos.



El día que dimita el auténtico CEO (Abril Martorell), entonces será el aviso de quiebra inmediata (o suspensión de pagos por ser más preciso). Mientras tanto, subiendo y bajando como cualquier otra acción en bolsa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Miren Prisa, mandanga.



¿De la buena?


----------



## ghkghk (29 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Aqui estamos en comunidad y respetamos a todos los usuarios.Si no quiere acatar estas normas creo que lo mejor es que no pierda ni su tiempo ni el nuestro o tambien puede acatarlas y sera usted bienvenido.Aunque a usted no le importen algunos comentarios a mi si me importan asi que no se meta usted con mi amigo. Por cierto llevo una temporada que estoy notando ausencias importantes : ghkghk,adriaght,ajetreo,silenciosa,pecata




Yo llevo una temporada que no doy a basto. Pero por aquí ando. Entro, leo 90 páginas del tirón, cuando voy a contestar realmente se está hablando de otros temas... y así sigue la rueda. 

Pero me recompondré y volveré con fuerzas. Al final, excepto picos de trabajo, son ustedes mi entretenimiento durante mi jornada laboral.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2012)

Dato del PIB usano a las 14:30

Aprieten esos ojales


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Nov 2012)

Buenas tardes,

Veo que vuelven a tener un troll on board. Disfrútenlo.


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2012)

Hey, DON... empiezan a llegarme las ofertas de navidad al email... mire ésta, mire:

*Pimiento cherry relleno de foie : 7.95€*

No obstante, en la publicidad no viene el peso del envase en gramos... cree que debería desconfiar, o le meto como al Santander al 6% ?

Agradecido y entumecido de antemano, suyo siempre:

Mr. P





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿De la buena?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hey, DON... empiezan a llegarme las ofertas de navidad al email... mire ésta, mire:
> 
> *Pimiento cherry relleno de foie : 7.95€*
> 
> ...



Hágame un transferencia, yo se lo compro a 6.95. Pero por ser usted, ¿eh? No se lo vaya a decir a nadie.:no:

Pimientos Cherry Rellenos de Foie - Jaque


::


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Nov 2012)

Pirata, qué tal TWD? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pirata, qué tal TWD? ::
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Lo ví ayer. No estuvo mal, pero muy-muy flandercito si lo comparamos con el comic...


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2012)

Cagoen.... me iban a estafar !! ::::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hágame un transferencia, yo se lo compro a 6.95. Pero por ser usted, ¿eh? No se lo vaya a decir a nadie.:no:
> 
> Pimientos Cherry Rellenos de Foie - Jaque
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Cagoen.... me iban a estafar !! ::::



Hoy en día no se puede confiar en nadie, esto.... ¿Cuantas quería?


----------



## diosmercado (29 Nov 2012)

Vamos a maximos diarios y el DAX superando los 7400. De cerrar asi seguimos un buen trecho.

Que duros son la hostia.


----------



## diosmercado (29 Nov 2012)

Carpatos celebrando que se venden mas tochos en yankilandia. Puto ingenuo, a ver cuando coloca su choza y deja de dar la murga con los pisos.

Seguimos subiendo sin parar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2012)

Double Dragon Forever 0.9.1 (download torrent) - TPB


----------



## juanfer (29 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Double Dragon Forever 0.9.1 (download torrent) - TPB



Que gran juego. Parece que es el juego completo, no hay que usar un simulador tipo NAME.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Que gran juego. Parece que es el juego completo, no hay que usar un simulador tipo NAME.



YEAH, ya lo he probado


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> YEAH, ya lo he probado




Jrande between the jrandes you are, my soul ! ::


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2012)

Que trolleada se está marcando los de FC en Salvame ahora mismo en directo para toda España

Dios mio

:XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2012)

Joder, esa peña (FC'ers) tiene logística, tiempo libre y mala hostia... combinación para tormenta perfecta ::



Pepitoria dijo:


> Que trolleada se está marcando los de FC en Salvame ahora mismo en directo para toda España
> 
> Dios mio
> 
> :XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder, esa peña tiene logística, tiempo libre y mala hostia... combinación para tormenta perfecta ::



...sobre todo, gente idiota que le da pávulo a las trolleadas desde la cadena...

¿para eso se necesita la carrera de periodismo?, ¿para que ni confirme quien es el pollo que entra en directo que podía haber dicho "Arriba Franco" o peores?

joder, joder, maribel


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2012)

Ociosos, cuenten que ha pasado!


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Nov 2012)

los que estamos currando no nos enteramos de ná, ni de las ..... que me estan dando con TR.
he comprado mas.


----------



## ponzi (29 Nov 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo llevo una temporada que no doy a basto. Pero por aquí ando. Entro, leo 90 páginas del tirón, cuando voy a contestar realmente se está hablando de otros temas... y así sigue la rueda.
> 
> Pero me recompondré y volveré con fuerzas. Al final, excepto picos de trabajo, son ustedes mi entretenimiento durante mi jornada laboral.



Bueno postea lo que veas, si son comentarios antiguos los demas nos ponemos al dia Se te echa de menos, desde que faltais 4/5 usuarios miticos en hvi35 ya no llegamos a los dos hilos por mes. Esta pendiente la opa a Bme que no me he olvidado. Mucha suerte en los nuevos proyectos


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ociosos, cuenten que ha pasado!



Está con el lío del Pipi y la filtración de telefonos, y han metido en directo al trollaco que la ha líado, haciendo un spinoff en la conversación de otros temas candentes sobre #pipipagalacoca y otra trolleada más de un jugador que nunca existió y también se la colaron , un tal Iborra. Lo ha sabido hacer con estilo, confundiendo a todo el personal.

Le ha tenido que cortar la presentadora cuando el tipo se estaba empezando a descojonar de la risa. Mucho ha durado.

Increilble.


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2012)

Joder, qué chow de cat chow... eso es un trollaco "state-of-the-art" y no las mieldas que tenemos en aquí en el foro :ouch::ouch: 



Pepitoria dijo:


> Está con el lío del Pipi y la filtración de telefonos, y han metido en directo al trollaco que la ha líado, haciendo un spinoff en la conversación de otros temas candentes sobre #pipipagalacoca y otra trolleada más de un jugador que nunca existió y también se la colaron , un tal Iborra. Lo ha sabido hacer con estilo, confundiendo a todo el personal.
> 
> Le ha tenido que cortar la presentadora cuando el tipo se estaba empezando a descojonar de la risa. Mucho ha durado.
> 
> Increilble.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2012)

Videos, audio, somethin' mates!


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Nov 2012)

Hola a todos
Les veo muy entretenidos con trollacos de todo tipo

Debo ser la pupas del foro, les cuento

El " mardito 13 de octubre" tuve un resbalón casi mortal con fractura de tres vertebras dorsales, asi que todo quedo abandonado, incluido un futuro en el SP que se desplomo a partir del 15

He pasado ocho semanas mirando al techo, les leia de cuando en cuando pero sin ganas de escribir, y menos con casi 3000 s en contra.

Ahora ya me han levantado parte de la pena y puedo sentarme, asi que procurare contribuir a mantener el HVEI como hilo mítico

¿Que ha sido de las otras feminas, Silenciosa y Pecata? 

Y del gato? lo prefiero al moscón, sobre todo enlos duetos con el plimo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Les veo muy entretenidos con trollacos de todo tipo
> 
> Debo ser la pupas del foro, les cuento
> ...




Un abrazo y recupérese!
edito: No había leído lo de las 8 semanas. Otro abrazo!, cuídese, no fuerce y tenga paciencia.

PD: La mosca esa no creo que dure. El jato está baneado del hilo!


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Nov 2012)

CVC. Refranero Multilingüe. Ficha: Mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos.
curioso e interesante, sobre todo las traducciones en otros idiomas

CVC. Refranero multilingüe. Lista alfabética de paremias (M).


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> CVC. Refranero Multilingüe. Ficha: Mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos.
> curioso e interesante, sobre todo las traducciones en otros idiomas
> 
> CVC. Refranero multilingüe. Lista alfabética de paremias (M).



_A buen gato, buen rato_

::



Spoiler



Va a ser que no...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> _A buen gato, buen rato_
> 
> ::
> 
> ...



::
Con ladrones y gatos, poco trato


----------



## diosmercado (29 Nov 2012)

Curioso donde han dejado al dax, y el ibex en maximos diarios.

Dia redondo.


----------



## mataresfacil (29 Nov 2012)

Buen subidon de Gamesa, espero que esta sea la buena y se decida de una puñetera vez a atacar los 2€, si los supera o no es otra cuestion, pero eso si, sigue siendo una de las empresas que mejor esta haciendo los deberes y como recompensa, credito.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Nov 2012)

El petardazo del SP, en volumen, lo que yo veo con mi limitada tecnología, acojonante.

En el DAX creo que no ha sido para tanto, veo mucho desacople SP-DAX en los últimos meses.

De todas formas el SP lo ha encajado bien, es uno de esos momentos en que mis distribuciones de probabilidad me dicen que compre, aunque no lo voy a hacer (así me va) XD.


----------



## hombre-mosca (29 Nov 2012)

[YOUTUBE]qVgPRLK3uW8[/YOUTUBE]
Que pasa .... Algo que objetar .... ehh? ehhh? pasa algo ehh?


----------



## ponzi (29 Nov 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Les veo muy entretenidos con trollacos de todo tipo
> 
> Debo ser la pupas del foro, les cuento
> ...



Mejorate pronto, un abrazo


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Nov 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Les veo muy entretenidos con trollacos de todo tipo
> 
> Debo ser la pupas del foro, les cuento
> ...



a recuperarse sin prisa pero sin pausa


----------



## Felix (29 Nov 2012)

Mejorate Ajetreo, se te echaba a faltar.


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Mejorate Ajetreo, se te echaba a faltar.



Hola Félix, hacía tiempo que no te leía ::


----------



## Felix (29 Nov 2012)

Piraton, con el "double" me has llegado al corazon, que ratazos por cinco duros hasta pasarmelo. Que tiempos.


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Les veo muy entretenidos con trollacos de todo tipo
> 
> Debo ser la pupas del foro, les cuento
> ...



Celebro que estés bien. No fuerces, por aquí seguimos los mismos locos de siempre.


----------



## Felix (29 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hola Félix, hacía tiempo que no te leía ::



Mucho curro pero siempre os leo en cuanto puedo, como no puedo aportar mucho me limito a leer e intento aprender.


----------



## tesorero (29 Nov 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Les veo muy entretenidos con trollacos de todo tipo
> 
> Debo ser la pupas del foro, les cuento
> ...



Que te mejores, la salud es lo más importante, lo demás en esta vida es secundario.


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Mucho curro pero siempre os leo en cuanto puedo, como no puedo aportar mucho me limito a leer e intento aprender.



Curra para pagar los impuestos.

Expaña te necesita ::


----------



## juanfer (29 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Está con el lío del Pipi y la filtración de telefonos, y han metido en directo al trollaco que la ha líado, haciendo un spinoff en la conversación de otros temas candentes sobre #pipipagalacoca y otra trolleada más de un jugador que nunca existió y también se la colaron , un tal Iborra. Lo ha sabido hacer con estilo, confundiendo a todo el personal.
> 
> Le ha tenido que cortar la presentadora cuando el tipo se estaba empezando a descojonar de la risa. Mucho ha durado.
> 
> Increilble.



O sea hay trolls que se dedican profesionalmente a trolear.


----------



## juanfer (29 Nov 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Les veo muy entretenidos con trollacos de todo tipo
> 
> Debo ser la pupas del foro, les cuento
> ...



Espero que te recuperes.

Martes y 13 fatidico.


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2012)

Donde hay POP no hay STOP: capitalizando 5.700 kilotones de aurelios :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿De la buena?



Your're right.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2012)

Bienvenida de nuevo. Que estés mejor es una fenomenal noticia que muchos celebramos.


----------



## aksarben (29 Nov 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> El " mardito 13 de octubre" tuve un resbalón casi mortal con fractura de tres vertebras dorsales



Cuídeseme, que somos pocos en la trinchera, como para además sufrir bajas tan importantes 

¿Alguna mano oscura implicada en el resbalón? ¿Los húngaros tal vez?


----------



## Crash (29 Nov 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Que gran juego. Parece que es el juego completo, no hay que usar un simulador tipo NAME.



El MAME usa las ROMs originales, así que estás jugando al juego original. Diferente es que haya otro emulador que tenga otras características, pero en teoría, las ROMs son las mismas.

Y por si hubiera algun interesado en retarme, mi record en Bomb Jack son más de 28 millones de puntos, 1299 niveles.


----------



## atman (29 Nov 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Les veo muy entretenidos con trollacos de todo tipo
> 
> Debo ser la pupas del foro, les cuento
> ...



Eso es un resbalón y lo demás, lametones de gato...

Cuídese mucho. Y escuche la antología de la radio de colectivo burbuja, primero le entretiene largos ratos y además le ayuda a relativizar lo suyo, pensando tooodo lo que "puede" quedar...

Ahora voy a ver que es eso del moscón... joer... me pierdo cosas...


----------



## Vivomuriente (29 Nov 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Les veo muy entretenidos con trollacos de todo tipo
> 
> Debo ser la pupas del foro, les cuento
> ...




MIAUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!! 







Havrazos gatunos


----------



## Vivomuriente (29 Nov 2012)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Se equivoca .... como siempre. ¿ Que es un trol ?




Plimo eles tu? tengo mis dudas gatunas... puede ser Peter thirty five (por el culo te la jinco) o Borne de Bourne. ienso:


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2012)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Plimo eles tu? tengo mis dudas gatunas... puede ser Peter thirty five (por el culo te la jinco) o Borne de Bourne. ienso:


----------



## atman (29 Nov 2012)

Antes de leer... ¿podrían darme opiniones sobre Mueller Water? NYSE:MWA

Compradas a un precio medio de 4,78, ahora mismo cotizando a 5,50... por un lado me preocupan los volúmenes de venta... por el otro, yo le daría 20 céntimos más, como poco...

¿que les parece?


----------



## tesorero (29 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> Antes de leer... ¿podrían darme opiniones sobre Mueller Water? NYSE:MWA
> 
> Compradas a un precio medio de 4,78, ahora mismo cotizando a 5,50... por un lado me preocupan los volúmenes de venta... por el otro, yo le daría 20 céntimos más, como poco...
> 
> ¿que les parece?



Yo veo divergencia en 5.54 precio-RSI en gráficos horario y más cortos, es posible que corrija, los niveles están en sobreventa. Pero a mí, caso el justo, que el excel no me da para más, que soy más novato que Rajoy acertando con las políticas adecuadas. 
El último centavo para otro, que aquí has triunfao.


----------



## paulistano (29 Nov 2012)

Animo ajetreo.


Y el trolaco que me coma el pitraco8:


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2012)




----------



## pecata minuta (29 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Aqui estamos en comunidad y respetamos a todos los usuarios.Si no quiere acatar estas normas creo que lo mejor es que no pierda ni su tiempo ni el nuestro o tambien puede acatarlas y sera usted bienvenido.Aunque a usted no le importen algunos comentarios a mi si me importan asi que no se meta usted con mi amigo. Por cierto llevo una temporada que estoy notando ausencias importantes : ghkghk,adriaght,ajetreo,silenciosa,pecata



Hola a todos,

Yo también sigo por aquí aunque sea en modo lectura. La verdad es que ha habido una época en la que me daba por saco entrar al hilo, porque eran páginas y páginas de gato... y me saturé. Ahora es más fácil, leo cada día las 10-12 páginas, me echo unas risas y ya. No intervengo porque tampoco tengo mucho que contar, así que prefiero no ensuciar el hilo con off-topics.

De todos modos, ¡¡se agradece el que os acordéis de mi!!

Ajetreo, cuidate mucho, espero que te mejores.


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Yo también sigo por aquí aunque sea en modo lectura. La verdad es que ha habido una época en la que me daba por saco entrar al hilo, porque eran páginas y páginas de gato... y me saturé. Ahora es más fácil, leo cada día las 10-12 páginas, me echo unas risas y ya. No intervengo porque tampoco tengo mucho que contar, así que prefiero no ensuciar el hilo con off-topics.
> 
> ...



Un gusto leerte


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2012)

atman dijo:


> Antes de leer... ¿podrían darme opiniones sobre Mueller Water? NYSE:MWA
> 
> Compradas a un precio medio de 4,78, ahora mismo cotizando a 5,50... por un lado me preocupan los volúmenes de venta... por el otro, yo le daría 20 céntimos más, como poco...
> 
> ¿que les parece?



¿Es esa que ha subido un 4 y algo hoy? Y si pone un SL en 5,2x largos y deja correr las ganancia. Se asegura más de un 10% y se quita de dilemas.


----------



## Cantor (29 Nov 2012)

Ajetreo, mucho ánimo, que se ve que lo peor ha pasado. En un pis pas estarás recuperada.

Yo tampoco escribo, mucho curro y nada que aportar, y esperando a que mi niña nazca en pocas semanas :o pero les leo, me río y a veces, cuando me esfuerzo, hasta aprendo algo ::

Pero un abrazo a todos sí que aprovecho pa darles


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2012)

Cantor dijo:


> Ajetreo, mucho ánimo, que se ve que lo peor ha pasado. En un pis pas estarás recuperada.
> 
> Yo tampoco escribo, mucho curro y nada que aportar, y esperando a que mi niña nazca en pocas semanas :o pero les leo, me río y a veces, cuando me esfuerzo, hasta aprendo algo ::
> 
> Pero un abrazo a todos sí que aprovecho pa darles



Esa criatura va a salir sanota y preciosa.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 Nov 2012)

Rebienvenida Ajetreo, a recuperarse despacito y con buena letra para que quede todo bien soldado y curado. 



Cantor dijo:


> Ajetreo, mucho ánimo, que se ve que lo peor ha pasado. En un pis pas estarás recuperada.
> 
> Yo tampoco escribo, mucho curro y nada que aportar, y esperando a que mi niña nazca en pocas semanas :o pero les leo, me río y a veces, cuando me esfuerzo, hasta aprendo algo ::
> 
> Pero un abrazo a todos sí que aprovecho pa darles



Je, pues ya puedes ir durmiendo ahora que aún puedes ::

Enhorabuena y que todo vaya bien. :o


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Es esa que ha subido un 4 y algo hoy? Y si pone un SL en 5,2x largos y deja correr las ganancia. Se asegura más de un 10% y se quita de dilemas.



Lo tengo, de momento en 5 pelao... pero ya sabe... el annnsia... y como no tengo mucho tiempo ahora mismo... por quedarme tranquilo...


----------



## Muertovivente (30 Nov 2012)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Plimo eles tu? tengo mis dudas gatunas... puede ser Peter thirty five (por el culo te la jinco) o Borne de Bourne. ienso:



No plimo :no: yo sigo aquí. Gacelillas hoy como gesto de amistad ofreceré mi peludo culo a pandoro, para que los deje un día tranquilos ::



Que nerrrrviooossss, a ver a que hora llega


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2012)

De _Pepeluí _:


MEFF avisa que cancela la utilización de stop loss hasta nuevo aviso. ¿Se imaginan lo qué les hubiera pasado si les "toca" el Sandy?

"Hasta nuevo aviso, la funcionalidad odenes Stop Loss en el Sistema Central seguirá deshabilitada."



Hace como unos tres años que no hago un trade en MEFF. Pero como profesional de este negocio y [glubs] español, me siento absolutamente abochornado por nuestra suprema incompetencia.

Vamos, no quiero ni aparecer por los foros USA en unos pocos días, porque se me van a descojonar en la cara seguro ::::


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Nov 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Les veo muy entretenidos con trollacos de todo tipo
> 
> Debo ser la pupas del foro, les cuento
> ...



Acabo de leer por lo que está pasando. Un gran abrazo y que su espalda quede bien.
Cuídese mucho.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2012)

Muertovivente dijo:


> No plimo :no: yo sigo aquí.[/IMG]


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2012)

A los buenos días!

En primer lugar desearle a Ajetreo que se termine de mejorar.

En segundo lugar a pecata que comente algo de vez en cuando, aunque sea de su pecatita, que de eso siempre les gusta hablar a la madres 

En tercer lugar espero que al hombre mosca le baneen pronto.

Y en cuarto lugar casi le doy un thanks al jato :XX: pero le ha quedado un post muy _umilde_.

edito: el jato tiene pinta de no ser él, realmente, no es su estilo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2012)

Jodel, jodel, jodel... nueva cuenta, 1mensaje, cero thanks..... La pesadilla vuelve! Y encima me meto en su perfil (que juraría que no lo había visitado desde su ban del hilo) y me tiene dedicado un mensaje!!!!! Estoy dentro de matrix o que!!!!! ahahahahah....errrrr bueno, se nota que no salen las cosas del curro. Sigo intentándolo.


edit: Por el momento, que sea el jato en zarpa y carne y cuelpo plesente, lo mantengo en cuarentena.

De hecho, casi convencido que no es. La imagen del avatar no es la suya, ni la prosa es su estilo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> De _Pepeluí _:
> 
> 
> MEFF avisa que cancela la utilización de stop loss hasta nuevo aviso. ¿Se imaginan lo qué les hubiera pasado si les "toca" el Sandy?
> ...





De hecho es lo más gitano que he oído nunca. Con cosas como esta como cohones se va a tomar alguien en serio a España.... :ouch: X 1396842694962496842


----------



## juanfer (30 Nov 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> De _Pepeluí _:
> 
> 
> MEFF avisa que cancela la utilización de stop loss hasta nuevo aviso. ¿Se imaginan lo qué les hubiera pasado si les "toca" el Sandy?
> ...



Señor Pollastre una preguntita.
El Dax ha sobrepasado los 7420 mis sistemas dicen que la proxima parada será 76xx. ¿Que opina?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Nov 2012)

Buenos dias y tal,

señorita ajetreo recuperese cuanto antes y le deseo mucho animo en estos momentos. Ya vera como todo pasa rapido.

DON Piraton le trolean hasta los falsos troles, esto ya si que es el acabose.
El dax acercandose a la cota magica, ya les digo yo que aqui si que veremos cosas. Me gustaria que ganara el bando guanero, aunque solo sea por el sargento.

Cuidense y espero que sepan correr mas que hacienda para que esta nunca les pille.


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2012)

No sabría decirle, la verdad es que para mí el 7420 no tiene nada de especial, por lo que en mi opinión superarlo o no, no "activa" nada en especial.

Hoy por ejemplo, habría incluso "pista libre" hasta el 7453 sin que realmente estuvieramos saliéndonos del guión. Más arriba de eso para hoy, ya habría que ponerse a echar un ojo en serio a ver si se está cociendo algo.

A más largo plazo, a saber. En general, los medianos están realizando plusvies en los últimos días en 73xx-74xx, provenientes del último swing cuando probamos el 7K. Usualmente, cuando uno realiza plusvies es poque no espera que el índice suba mucho más... pero siempre puede venir un gordo-gordo y darles un susto, quién sabe :fiufiu:




juanfer dijo:


> Señor Pollastre una preguntita.
> El Dax ha sobrepasado los 7420 mis sistemas dicen que la proxima parada será 76xx. ¿Que opina?


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2012)

Muertovivente dijo:


> No plimo :no: yo sigo aquí. Gacelillas hoy como gesto de amistad ofreceré mi peludo culo a pandoro, para que los deje un día tranquilos ::
> 
> 
> 
> Que nerrrrviooossss, a ver a que hora llega


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2012)

Vamos a ver qué se cuece por el hilo ...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (30 Nov 2012)

.
ME logeo para desearle una pronta recuperación a Ajetreo, que se ve que cuando haces las cosas las haces a lo grande: 3 vértebras y 3.000 del ala, asi del tirón.

Acabo de pasar una semana de hospitales y, la verdad, cada vez que pasa una cosa de estas te haces un reset de escala de valores.

Tenía una de mis niñas con una cosa relativamente delicada, pero es que en la habitación de al lado una de la misma edad con una leucemia jodidísima y, la verdad, se te quitan las tonterías, al menos por una temporada.

A ver si tradeo un poco, que tengo mono.


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ME logeo para desearle una pronta recuperación a Ajetreo, que se ve que cuando haces las cosas las haces a lo grande: 3 vértebras y 3.000 del ala, asi del tirón.
> 
> Acabo de pasar una semana de hospitales y, la verdad, cada vez que pasa una cosa de estas te haces un reset de escala de valores.
> ...



Nos complicamos la vida en exceso por las ganas de aparentar, tener éxito profesional, tener dinero no se sabe muy bien para qué, ....

Ser feliz es saber disfrutar lo que uno tiene y generalmente es muy barato.

La puta casta nos ha intentado lobotomizar.


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Nov 2012)

bankia - Los accionistas de Bankia pueden perder toda su inversión - 30/11/12 en Infomercados
Rafa Mora estará feliz.


----------



## juanfer (30 Nov 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ME logeo para desearle una pronta recuperación a Ajetreo, que se ve que cuando haces las cosas las haces a lo grande: 3 vértebras y 3.000 del ala, asi del tirón.
> 
> Acabo de pasar una semana de hospitales y, la verdad, cada vez que pasa una cosa de estas te haces un reset de escala de valores.
> ...




A veces lo urgente nos hace olvidar lo importante.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (30 Nov 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Yo también sigo por aquí aunque sea en modo lectura. La verdad es que ha habido una época en la que me daba por saco entrar al hilo, porque eran páginas y páginas de gato... y me saturé. Ahora es más fácil, leo cada día las 10-12 páginas, me echo unas risas y ya. No intervengo porque tampoco tengo mucho que contar, así que prefiero no ensuciar el hilo con off-topics.
> 
> ...




.
EL jato encontró mucha tolerancia en el hilo, porque hay que reconocer que a veces te reías (lo del triángulo roto o lo de ver un h-c-h cuando empieza el primer h quedarán en los anales), pero llegó un momento que se hizo insufrible.


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Nov 2012)

Y que pensais, rally alcista hasta navidad, o fake total y a buscar minimos?

Yo de momento apuesto por peponazo hasta navidad, todos juntos, de la mano de Obama, apple, FED y BCE.


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Nos complicamos la vida en exceso por las ganas de aparentar, tener éxito profesional, tener dinero no se sabe muy bien para qué, ....
> 
> Ser feliz es saber disfrutar lo que uno tiene y generalmente es muy barato.
> 
> La puta casta nos ha intentado lobotomizar.



[YOUTUBE]Ya7F9Jos3Ng[/YOUTUBE]

abstenerse sensibles.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]Ya7F9Jos3Ng&list=PLMa9fq02Eqo_YUUxXb_cKOct55TX201F0&index=18[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> abstenerse sensibles.....



Ostras que bueno!



(otro toooooooooooooooooooooooooooorpe!!!!!!!)




Spoiler



es esto?



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]Ya7F9Jos3Ng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ostras que bueno!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya lo arregle, pirata cabron !!!! :XX:

no le reto a un duelo q es rapido rapido..... o funcionario con mucho tiempo libre :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ya lo arregle, pirata cabron !!!! :XX:
> 
> no le reto a un duelo q es rapido rapido..... o funcionario con mucho tiempo libre :XX:



Flexibiliad de horarios lo llaman ahora ::


----------



## ddddd (30 Nov 2012)

Buenos días.

¿Cómo ven la situación de Arch Coal y Alpha Natural Resources tras el último rebotillo que han pegado?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (30 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Nos complicamos la vida en exceso por las ganas de aparentar, tener éxito profesional, tener dinero no se sabe muy bien para qué, ....
> 
> Ser feliz es saber disfrutar lo que uno tiene y generalmente es muy barato.
> 
> La puta casta nos ha intentado lobotomizar.




.
LO ha intentado no, lo ha conseguido con creces. Sólo se ven cerebros lobotomizados. Por eso para algunos ha sido importante este foro. ¡Es que no encontrabas vida inteligente fuera! Nos hubiese estallado el cerebro.

Y el dinero es muy importante, pero no como se suele interpretar y usar.

Con el dinero yo tengo una relación muy especial que casi nadie de mi entorno entiende. Cómo no he enfocado mi vida a conseguirlo, pues me ha ido llegando, porque me han valorado profesionalmente. Como no me he aferrado a él, pues se ha multiplicado, porque no he tenido miedo a meterlo en cosas que yo creía arriesgadas pero factibles (y no menos importante, salir o saber no entrar en las que le parecían interesantes a la mayoría de la gente)

Como no soy consumista, cuando necesito algo compro solo cosas cojonudas (como le gusta decir a pp.cc), que suelen durar la ostia y, sobre todo, como también dice él, el dinero se aprecia de verdad cuando vienen enfermedades y situaciones así graves.

Si yo ahora necesito coger una persona para que cuide a la niña unos meses no tengo ningún problema, y nunca estará mejor empleado el dinero, por ejemplo. En la mayoría de los hogares de mi entorno sería un problemón que acabaría en un drama económico o en una mala atención de la niña.

Mi dinero es para facilitarnos la vida a mi y a mi familia. El de mucha gente ha sido para pillarse el 320d y etcs. Cada uno elige.


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Flexibiliad de horarios lo llaman ahora ::



me han dado ganas de medir cuan flexibles son..... sus costillas  es bromaaaa

el video es largo de cojones... pero se hace muy muy corto

piraton, de sus niveles, nos obliga a operar a ciegas


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2012)

¿Una empresita usana donde meter 8.000 eurillos a m/p? 

Va, mójense que no me da tiempo a estudiar...


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Nov 2012)

bankia 14
valencia 19


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> bankia 14
> valencia 19



17 y 22 dos minutos después...


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Nov 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Una empresita usana donde meter 8.000 eurillos a m/p?
> 
> Va, mójense que no me da tiempo a estudiar...



Siga la corriente, apple es tu company, de aqui a navidad no puede fallar.


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Nov 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> 17 y 22 dos minutos después...



bankia sigue batiendo su propio récord: camino del -21

Edito: supera el -22.
Resta y sigue


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2012)

Paso... saludo a los bankeros... y me voy... 8:


Saludos ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> me han dado ganas de medir cuan flexibles son..... sus costillas  es bromaaaa
> 
> el video es largo de cojones... pero se hace muy muy corto
> 
> *piraton, de sus niveles*, nos obliga a operar a ciegas




Usted está mu loco para operar usando mi conosimiento..... ::


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Siga la corriente, apple es tu company, de aqui a navidad no puede fallar.



Preferiría a un plazo un pelín más largo, y no depender de estos:













McD cayó bastante tras los malos resultados recientemente... Quizá sea momento de volver a apostar por la Coca Cola y las hamburguesas.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> bankia - Los accionistas de Bankia pueden perder toda su inversión - 30/11/12 en Infomercados
> Rafa Mora estará feliz.



la justicia tiene que ser ciega ::


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2012)

casualidades de la vida que salga ésto ahora después de la colocación del Popular... 


Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2012)

Bankia cayendo un *27%* señores

_Rafa mora, compra más bankias. Primer aviso._


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Nov 2012)

bankia si baja a 0.5 le meto 1000 euracos


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> bankia si baja a 0.5 le meto 1000 euracos



Cuidado, que lo mismo te terminas marcando un Rafa Mora..


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Nov 2012)

-30% bankia


----------



## paulistano (30 Nov 2012)

Tiren ya de la cadena ostiao


----------



## juanfer (30 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> bankia si baja a 0.5 le meto 1000 euracos



Hoy no hay Stop Loss asi puede bajar aun más.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2012)




----------



## paulistano (30 Nov 2012)

Ahí la tienen rebotando....cerrará el 0,8X y más pillados dentro....


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2012)

puta miseria... :8: :8: :8: que me he dejado los certifieds en España... :ouch:



Saludos


----------



## grillo35 (30 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> bankia - Los accionistas de Bankia pueden perder toda su inversión - 30/11/12 en Infomercados
> Rafa Mora estará feliz.



Que vayan tomando nota los accionistas del popu...::


----------



## ddddd (30 Nov 2012)

Parece que la fuga de Prisa ha vuelto a ser en falso.

Testeando nuevamente mínimos.


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Nov 2012)

grillo35 dijo:


> Que vayan tomando nota los accionistas del popu...::



Impresionante documento, yo entrare en bankia cuando la accion este en negativo y me pagen por comprar. ::


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Impresionante documento, yo entrare en bankia cuando la accion este en negativo y me pagen por comprar. ::



Y siendo esto España... palmarás.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2012)

Abé, seamos serios, es que los primeros que siempre tendrían que palmar son los accionistas. Pero claro, no es lo mismo un accionista minoritario que uno que está dentro oliéndose la tostá hace tiempo. Verestudiao.


----------



## aksarben (30 Nov 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Acabo de pasar una semana de hospitales y, la verdad, cada vez que pasa una cosa de estas te haces un reset de escala de valores.



Suerte con su niña, espero que se recupere lo antes posible.

Y no se sienta tan raro en su filosofía del dinero, somos muchos los que lo vemos igual, y a todos nos miran raro... Manía española de meterse en la vida de los demás...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2012)

por cierto, el MV que ha posteado aquí o bien es un clon-multinick-troleante u otro forero con desórdenes mentales con ansia de notoriedad.

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/37669cb3-566b-4cc6-84e5-dbfe01a474cd/11.30.2012-13.36.42.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/37669cb3-566b-4cc6-84e5-dbfe01a474cd/11.30.2012-13.36.42.png" width="1214" height="300" border="0" /></a>


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> por cierto, el MV que ha posteado aquí o bien es un clon-multinick-troleante u otro forero con desórdenes mentales con ansia de notoriedad.
> 
> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/37669cb3-566b-4cc6-84e5-dbfe01a474cd/11.30.2012-13.36.42.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/37669cb3-566b-4cc6-84e5-dbfe01a474cd/11.30.2012-13.36.42.png" width="1214" height="300" border="0" /></a>


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Spoiler


----------



## juanfer (30 Nov 2012)

Calopez, los hilos míticos deberian de tener al menos 50 posts para poder postear, sino te entra el mosca, o cualquier troll y si lo baneas se abren otro nick y a dar por culo otra vez. Al menos que tengan que hacer 50 posts antes.


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> por cierto, el MV que ha posteado aquí o bien es un clon-multinick-troleante u otro forero con desórdenes mentales con ansia de notoriedad.
> 
> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/37669cb3-566b-4cc6-84e5-dbfe01a474cd/11.30.2012-13.36.42.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/37669cb3-566b-4cc6-84e5-dbfe01a474cd/11.30.2012-13.36.42.png" width="1214" height="300" border="0" /></a>



dele tiempo, q este parece un troll bueno, "made in asia" quizas


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> bankia si baja a 0.5 le meto 1000 euracos



Su valor estimado es 9 céntimos.


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2012)

Me incorporo para acompañarles hasta fin de sesión.

Vengo con ganas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> dele tiempo, q este parece un troll bueno, "made in asia" quizas










Intuyo que esto no son sombras chinescas.....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Nov 2012)

Pasaba a saludar a Ajetreo, que te mejores! OBI ya veo que no duermes... :: Neutron, espero que no sea nada lo de tu niña... 

Por si no seguis el hilo de la M3, el mes de octubre ha sido el más alto de los últimos 42 meses... parece que ya saben como saldremos de esta... ::

Saludos...

Edito: Cantor ánimo que no queda nada! o Pecata, deja de fundirte las plusvis y pásate más! 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2012)

Moteros sus hynboco!
Tengo que renovar casco de la amoto
¿Que os parece este?

Caberg V2R-R Helmet - FC-Moto Shop







Caberg V2R-R Helmet - FC-Moto Shop

Tiene máx puntuación en tests de seguridad.

SHARP Helmets - Caberg V2RR

Relación seguridad/precio me parece buena. El diseño, pues no es extravagante, lo cual es ya algo. ¿Alguna referencia?¿Conocéis la marca?


----------



## Janus (30 Nov 2012)

Habría que seguir mirando Prisa.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Nov 2012)

Neutron, ¡¡mucho ánimo!!


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2012)

Venga, arriba esos ánimos. !!! Estamos de finde !!!

[YOUTUBE]nh9OTl1vTho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Moteros sus hynboco!
> Tengo que renovar casco de la amoto
> ¿Que os parece este?
> 
> ...



No has aprendido nada


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2012)

Me estoy oliendo una golfada mamporrera al cierre europeo.


----------



## diosmercado (30 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me estoy oliendo una golfada mamporrera al cierre europeo.



Hoy tengo un feeling muy raro, esta el tema aspero. Muchos amagos y poca chicha.

El dax esta asentado encima de los 7400.


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Yo creo que lo tenemos todo para que nos den una buena ronda guanera durante un ratito, no me refiero a un flash crash, pero si a un pico doloroso.


----------



## Muertovivente (30 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Jodel, jodel, jodel... nueva cuenta, 1mensaje, cero thanks..... La pesadilla vuelve! Y encima me meto en su perfil (que juraría que no lo había visitado desde su ban del hilo) y me tiene dedicado un mensaje!!!!! Estoy dentro de matrix o que!!!!! ahahahahah....errrrr bueno, se nota que no salen las cosas del curro. Sigo intentándolo.
> 
> 
> edit: Por el momento, que sea el jato en zarpa y carne y cuelpo plesente, lo mantengo en cuarentena.
> ...



Gacelilla sabía que no se resistiría ha metelse en mi pelfín, y se ha llevado un ::. 

Sin el conosimiento ni humirda, no se estarán dando cuenta que estamos en la primera parte del movimiento tobillo-sfinter-tobillo. 









Y como hinbestigador es mas Torrente que Sherlock. GACELÓN. :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Yo creo que lo tenemos todo para que nos den una buena ronda guanera durante un ratito, no me refiero a un flash crash, pero si a un pico doloroso.



Que se nos puede ir a los 1400 en un plis


----------



## Vivomuriente (30 Nov 2012)

Plimmooooooooo que bien, no podrán contigo. :ouch:


----------



## FranR (30 Nov 2012)

No hacen nada mas que llegar gatos y el guano nadená.

Encajonado a corto en dos bankos y con encefalograma plano.


*VAAAMOOSSSSS*


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Nov 2012)

¿Qué habéis roto?


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No hacen nada mas que llegar gatos y el guano nadená.
> 
> Encajonado a corto en dos bankos y con encefalograma plano.
> 
> ...



Menuda vela escombro...


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2012)

Añoro las velas en TF=1 min de 30 pipoletos.

Ahora nos ponemos palotes con 3 velas colorás para caer 20 pipos.

Esto es una puta mierda.

Me piro a liarla.


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2012)

Ya saben que soy un patriota y tal... 8:

Pero me gustaría saber su opinión sobre el caso remoto e hipotético de cual sería la forma mejor de sacar euros de España y llevarlos a cuentas de Suiza o Reino Unido por ejemplo... con su correspondiente cambio de divisa... ienso:

Hipotéticamente yo utilizaria Transferwise por sus bajísimas comisiones e impecable servicio... pero...

¿Existe una mejor forma de cambiar divisas...? 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## ponzi (30 Nov 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya saben que soy un patriota y tal... 8:
> 
> Pero me gustaría saber su opinión sobre el caso remoto e hipotético de cual sería la forma mejor de sacar euros de España y llevarlos a cuentas de Suiza o Reino Unido por ejemplo... con su correspondiente cambio de divisa... ienso:
> 
> ...



Acabo de encontrar una mas facil. El deutsche te permite hacer ipf en otras divisas como por ejemplo $


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Acabo de encontrar una mas facil. El deutsche te permite hacer ipf en otras divisas como por ejemplo $



:no:

El caso es sacarlo a una cuenta extranjera... no tener divisas en una cuenta patria a los ojitos de Montoro... :fiufiu:


Saludos ienso:


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> :no:
> 
> El caso es sacarlo a una cuenta extranjera... no tener divisas en una cuenta patria a los ojitos de Montoro... :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



¿y vas a sacar la pasta de expaña y dejar el marrón a los sufridos expañoles que trabajan por el país?. ¿está de broma, no? ::


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿y vas a sacar la pasta de expaña y dejar el marrón a los sufridos expañoles que trabajan por el país?. ¿está de broma, no? ::




NO..., NO... claro que no..., hablo hipotéticamente..., ya sabe usted que es bueno ampliar el conosimiento... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## FranR (30 Nov 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya saben que soy un patriota y tal... 8:
> 
> Pero me gustaría saber su opinión sobre el caso remoto e hipotético de cual sería la forma mejor de sacar euros de España y llevarlos a cuentas de Suiza o Reino Unido por ejemplo... con su correspondiente cambio de divisa... ienso:
> 
> ...



A lo Paco Martinez Soria

Pues hasta el máximo legal en mano, aprovechando visitas y demás, luego casa de cambio con buenas comisiones y palante. Eso si está residiendo allí es cuestión de patear. Un poco cutre y no válido si tiene mas de 100.000 lereles que le costaría al menos 10 viajes para sacarlos.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2012)




----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A lo Paco Martinez Soria
> 
> Pues hasta el máximo legal en mano, aprovechando visitas y demás, luego casa de cambio con buenas comisiones y palante. Eso si está residiendo allí es cuestión de patear. Un poco cutre y no válido si tiene mas de 100.000 lereles que le costaría al menos 10 viajes para sacarlos.




:no:


Lo del tio Paco pasó a la historia... se pierde demasiado dinero... 8:

Me ha dicho un pajarito... que en Transferwise te aplican el cambio oficial a la hora que efectuan dicho cambio, está comprobado... 8:

Eso si..., se quedan con una pequeña comisión que te indican antes, según los euros o mortadelos que quieras cambiar...

Por ejemplo... haciendo desde mi banco una transferencia en euros a su banco de Estonia (transferencia gratis zona euro), ellos transfieren las libras correspondientes a mi cuenta de UK..., sólo se quedan la comisión que previamente te indican..., también comprobado... :fiufiu:

Pero... no se si existe algún sistema mejor para cambiar divisas... ienso:


Buena pregunta... para ser remota e hipotética... 

Saludos


----------



## ponzi (30 Nov 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> :no:
> 
> El caso es sacarlo a una cuenta extranjera... no tener divisas en una cuenta patria a los ojitos de Montoro... :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Me parece mas facil la forma janusiana de comprar algun buen fondo, ya para gustos colores.


----------



## paulistano (30 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A lo Paco Martinez Soria
> 
> Pues hasta el máximo legal en mano, aprovechando visitas y demás, luego casa de cambio con buenas comisiones y palante. Eso si está residiendo allí es cuestión de patear. Un poco cutre y no válido si tiene mas de 100.000 lereles que le costaría al menos 10 viajes para sacarlos.




Tenía entendido otra cosa, no sé si será verdad o no...lo lee uno por burbuja y se queda con ello sin saber si es cierto o noienso:

Si por ejemplo se quieren sacar 20.000 euros, no se puede pedir un certificado a nuestro banco en España de que ese dinero es de curso legal, y por lo tanto tener permiso para viajar con él?

Lo leí por ahí y no sé si es cierto o no.


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me parece mas facil la forma janusiana de comprar algun buen fondo, ya para gustos colores.



Si... la de los fondos también es rápida... pero tiene también sus pegas... ienso:


Saludos ienso:


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> :no:
> 
> 
> Lo del tio Paco pasó a la historia... se pierde demasiado dinero... 8:
> ...



Interesantísima técnica para una...hipotética...necesidad de sacar dinero fuera de España, lo que me pregunto es si esto sirve...hipotéticamente... :fiufiu: para cualquier país y divisa aparte de UK, pero está muy bien.


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Yo creo que lo tenemos todo para que nos den una buena ronda guanera durante un ratito, no me refiero a un flash crash, pero si a un pico doloroso.



*Siyalodeciayo!*


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Si... la de los fondos también es rápida... pero tiene también sus pegas... ienso:
> 
> 
> Saludos ienso:



¿Cuáles, bro?


----------



## FranR (30 Nov 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Tenía entendido otra cosa, no sé si será verdad o no...lo lee uno por burbuja y se queda con ello sin saber si es cierto o noienso:
> 
> Si por ejemplo se quieren sacar 20.000 euros, no se puede pedir un certificado a nuestro banco en España de que ese dinero es de curso legal, y por lo tanto tener permiso para viajar con él?
> 
> Lo leí por ahí y no sé si es cierto o no.



CREO

Hay un máximo legal (incluso creo que dependiendo del medio de transporte), lo máximo sin tener que dar cuenta a Hacienda son 12000 (10000 en coche)

Pero no me haga mucho caso


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> CREO
> 
> Hay un máximo legal (incluso creo que dependiendo del medio de transporte), lo máximo sin tener que dar cuenta a Hacienda son 12000 (10000 en coche)
> 
> Pero no me haga mucho caso



Por los aeropuertos también son 10.000 euros


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Por los aeropuertos también son 10.000 euros



si, una señora amiga de mi madre, para llevar 20000€ para San Luis (Argentina) "utilizo una faja " pa subir al avión 

y lo peor fue que le dio una lipotimia  putos controladores ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Nov 2012)

Buenas tardes,

Qué meneo final le han dado al Ibex. Esto es una puta ruleta rigged total!


PD.: Thanks for the advice Herr Doctor, both


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Nov 2012)

es Viernes Terminal

[YOUTUBE]mk48xRzuNvA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Interesantísima técnica para una...hipotética...necesidad de sacar dinero fuera de España, lo que me pregunto es si esto sirve...hipotéticamente... :fiufiu: para cualquier país y divisa aparte de UK, pero está muy bien.




También puedes enviar dólares a tu cuenta en USA..., o PLN, CHF, NOK, SEK, NKK a sus respectivas cuentas con su IBAN y BIC... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿Cuáles, bro?



No te dan tarjeta para comprar ni puedes sacar pasta del cajero... 8:


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Nov 2012)

Todo el mundo a la espera de que hable Obama ....¿ A que hora es?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2012)

pues ya me he comprao el casco.... 21% de IVA no quien se libre aunque compres en alemania cojones!


----------



## Janus (30 Nov 2012)

Qué bonito lo que está haciendo en timeframe diario First.


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Nov 2012)

El eurostoxx y el ibex acabando la semana...







El eurostoxx, después de darse con la bollinger superior, no solo no puede con nuevas resistencias sino que pierde la superada ayer. Vela diaria feota, aunque salva la semanal. Habrá que esperarle por el 242x... a no ser que caiga como un meteorito.


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Nov 2012)

*Obama *pide a republicanos y demócratas un esfuerzo para evitar el abismo fiscal

Me huele a novela dramática para final de año...

_"Un puñado de republicanos" mantienen el recorte de impuestos como rehén _
*Barack Obama*

"La propuesta de Obama dañaría a las pequeñas empresas" 
Afirma el líder del partido republicano *J**ohn Andrew*

. Y añade: - Washington continua gastando demasiado.
- El acantilado fiscal necesita verdaderos recortes de gastos. 
- La propuesta de la Casa Blanca no es seria.
- Se está buscando una solución bipartidista.
- Estamos en un punto muerto.
- Estamos casi en niguna parte.


----------



## FranR (30 Nov 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *Obama *pide a republicanos y demócratas un esfuerzo para evitar el abismo fiscal
> 
> Me huele a novela dramática para final de año...
> 
> ...





Obama va corto!!!!!!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Nov 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> El eurostoxx y el ibex acabando la semana...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese hueco anterior y la última vela, tienen muy mala pinta. :S


----------



## FranR (30 Nov 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ese hueco anterior y la última vela, tienen muy mala pinta. :S



Es lo que tiene pandoro "hueco que ve, hueco que tapa". No te puedes fiar.

Aún no doy por pérdida la hoja de 7200 y posible 8.400 a posteriori.


El único problema que están dilatando mucho la caída, y aproximándose a esas primeras semanas de diciembre con pasta fresca.


ienso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> pues ya me he comprao el casco.... 21% de IVA no quien se libre aunque compres en alemania cojones!



¿Son de fibra de vidrio o carbono?


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> abstenerse sensibles.....



En esta crisis hay que apoyarse en los seres queridos y huir

[YOUTUBE]GN7KreCFscc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Son de fibra de vidrio o carbono?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Nov 2012)

*Average Monthly Performance Since 1929
*
Return in January has been 1.04%
Return in February has been -0.01%
Return in March has been 0.37%
Return in April has been 1.44%
Return in May has been -0.2%
Return in June has been 0.51%
Return in July has been 1.5%
Return in August has been 0.75%
Return in September has been -1.3%
Return in October has been 0.01%
Return in November has been 0.84%
*Return in December has been 1.46%
*

Dow Jones Historical Data


----------



## Tonto Simon (30 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Moteros sus hynboco!
> Tengo que renovar casco de la amoto
> ¿Que os parece este?
> 
> ...



Umm, no me convence mucho. Todo depende del uso que le vayas a dar y del valor de las cosas que guardes en la cabeza. Vete siempre a por cascos de tricomposite e integrales. Nada de mariconadas de carbono ni gaitas. Las mejores marcas airoh,shubert,shoei... En España estan los NZI que aunque no lo parezcan son de lo mejorcito. Tengo algun conocido trabajando ahi y me ha confirmado que esos cascos son la leche.

*EDITO* Creo que llego tarde, pero iba a decirte que no compres nunca cascos por internet. El casco para ser seguro tiene que ir perfectamente ajustado a tu cabeza. Ademas no sabes cuento tiempo lo tienen en el almacen y a los cinco años o asi las fibras de los cascos empiezan a degradarse...


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Nov 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Umm, no me convence mucho. Todo depende del uso que le vayas a dar y del valor de las cosas que guardes en la cabeza. Vete siempre a por cascos de tricomposite e integrales. Nada de mariconadas de carbono ni gaitas. Las mejores marcas airoh,shubert,shoei... En España estan los NZI que aunque no lo parezcan son de lo mejorcito. Tengo algun conocido trabajando ahi y me ha confirmado que esos cascos son la leche.
> 
> *EDITO* Creo que llego tarde, pero iba a decirte que no compres nunca cascos por internet. El casco para ser seguro tiene que ir perfectamente ajustado a tu cabeza. Ademas no sabes cuento tiempo lo tienen en el almacen y a los cinco años o asi las fibras de los cascos empiezan a degradarse...



Si le está muy flojo siempre puede utilizarlo para jugar a HALO en el salón. ::

Fiscal Cliff Live:

CNBC Live Video: Watch the Latest Market Reporting and Analysis - CNBC (se ha acabado)


----------



## Janus (30 Nov 2012)

El SP está en formato totalmente previsible. Dijimos la semana pasada que podría subir hasta 1420 y lo ha clavado. Ahora toca corregir. Primer soporte en 1410. Si lo pierde se iría a 1390 y debajo de ahí ...... cambio importante en el panorama.


----------



## Janus (30 Nov 2012)

Que bueno se está poniendo técnicamente First, timeframe diario.


----------



## Tonto Simon (30 Nov 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Si le está muy flojo siempre puede utilizarlo para jugar a HALO en el salón. ::
> 
> Fiscal Cliff Live:
> 
> CNBC Live Video: Watch the Latest Market Reporting and Analysis - CNBC (se ha acabado)








::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Umm, no me convence mucho. Todo depende del uso que le vayas a dar y del valor de las cosas que guardes en la cabeza. Vete siempre a por cascos de tricomposite e integrales. Nada de mariconadas de carbono ni gaitas. Las mejores marcas airoh,shubert,shoei... En España estan los NZI que aunque no lo parezcan son de lo mejorcito. Tengo algun conocido trabajando ahi y me ha confirmado que esos cascos son la leche.
> 
> *EDITO* Creo que llego tarde, pero iba a decirte que no compres nunca cascos por internet. El casco para ser seguro tiene que ir perfectamente ajustado a tu cabeza. Ademas no sabes cuento tiempo lo tienen en el almacen y a los cinco años o asi las fibras de los cascos empiezan a degradarse...



AL final he comprado este.







Respecto a la seguridad, no parecen malas las referencias que he leído por inet. LA talla tampoco problema, ya se la que tengo, y si no se devuelve sin coste por otro. También decir que el casco es de esta temporada. 

Solo espero no tener que comprobar si el casco es o no bueno 


De todas formas muchísimas gracias por el post.


----------



## Tonto Simon (30 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> AL final he comprado este.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo te deseo que lo tires por viejo o aburrimiento...


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> AL final he comprado este.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Queda a juego con la mobylette ::


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Nov 2012)

*Interesante......*

De acuerdo a una nota de investigación de Bank of America Merrill Lynch, la exposición actual de los hedge funds -fondos de cobertura- a la renta variable es del 40%, la mayor registrada en muchos años.

De acuerdo con el banco, cuando esta exposición sube del 35%, el S&P 500 cae en promedio en torno al 4%-5% en las siguientes cuatro semanas. 

Ejemplos: En octubre de 2012 la exposición subió hasta el 38%. El S&P 500 cayó un 6%. En febrero de 2011 la exposición subió al 39%. El S&P cayó un 3% el siguiente mes. En julio 2007, la exposición saltó al 40%. El S&P 500 cayó un 40%


----------



## Tonto Simon (30 Nov 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Que bueno se está poniendo técnicamente First, timeframe diario.



Desde que las pusiste en el hilo las tengo en radar, btu, anr...
He estado hurgando por foros yankis sobre el tema de los carbones, y tengo una empanada que no me aclaro. Unos a favor de la posible subida en 2013, otros en contra. Que si ANR esta casi quebrada...:8: ...

¿Donde puedo buscar info para ver fundamentales?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Solo te deseo que lo tires por viejo o aburrimiento...



Como el último! Que ya daba un poco de cosilla llevarlo....



bertok dijo:


> Queda a juego con la mobylette ::



Se la llama _la cady_ o _el mobilón_, mobylette la llamaban los bujarrones.

Moto de yonkarras donde las haya....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Claca, te hynvoco!!!

Imagen de Fundamentacacas ya!!!

(con cariño)


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2012)

[YOUTUBE]PR-Fryk6bBU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2012)

Buena música de Def Leppard

[YOUTUBE]UL4eu9P6HDi2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 Nov 2012)

Bueno, lo primero es lo primero

Quiero desearle a Ajetreo que se recupere lo mas rapido y que no le quede nada.

2.- No soy ninguno de esos trolls ni clones de gente que aqui escribe (por cierto todavia no se que es un trol).
3.- No se quejen de mi bruttttaaaalllll entrada alcista, algunas de las personas que echaban de menos han vuelto a escribir un pequeño post.

Bueno, ahora al tema...

Estoy desarrollando desde hace algunos meses (bastantes) un sistema de bolsa basado todo en Opensource. (No, no quiero codigo, ya fabrico yo suficiente, ademas lo hago en *MI* tiempo libre y no quiero corregir errores de otros :XX
Esta basado en linux, lex, flex, C (si C puro y duro) mucho mucho bash y procesos.
Hay un thin de entrada 1Gz 1Gb 1Gb CF y un pequeno disco duro (se lo puede meter uno en el bolsillo) y detras el resto (DB, etc)
La primera parte hasta la DB funciona integramente con feeds/pipes (bueno, un poco de FED ayuda tb.)
Lo he dividido en Layers 
- Captura de datos raw. (proveedor de feed o si lo cargo de una pagina html) 
- Conversion de raw (si es html, conversion a datos raw como si fuese una feed)
- Conversion a variables (muy simplificado ... que dato es que, una vez en variables posible ordenacion primaria (p.e. flag G,GG,B,BB)
- Ejecucion (pasarlo a la DB)

La ventaja de esto es que en todo momento puedo grabar los datos a disco (como yo quiero modulo-csv, modulo-SQL standard, ... o pasarlo a ejecucion a la DB), si algo no me gusta solo tengo que modificar un modulo o hacer uno propio.

salida modulo-CSV

DE000ENAG999|2012-10-01|09:01:00|18,42|18,42|18,42|18,42|200|128.394
DE000ENAG999|2012-10-01|09:01:00|18,42|18,42|18,42|18,42|300|128.194
DE000ENAG999|2012-10-01|09:01:00|18,42|18,42|18,42|18,42|110|127.894
DE000ENAG999|2012-10-01|09:01:00|18,42|18,42|18,42|18,42|150|127.784
DE000ENAG999|2012-10-01|09:01:00|18,43|18,43|18,43|18,43|150|127.634
DE000ENAG999|2012-10-01|09:01:00|18,43|18,43|18,43|18,43|600|127.484
blah blah

salida modulo-SQL orderbuch L2

INSERT INTO orderbuch VALUES(
0,
'DE0007472060',
'747206',
'WDI',
'Wirecard AG',
'XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX', (borrado con intencion)
'2012-11-29',
'12:44:53',
'1','111','18.8400','18.8600','396','2',
'1','134','18.8350','18.8700','200','1',
'1','200','18.8300','18.8750','200','1',
'1','200','18.8250','18.8800','515','2',
'5','3853','18.8200','18.8850','2505','2',
'1','1000','18.8100','18.8900','200','1',
'1','6754','18.8050','18.9000','1423','5',
'1','891','18.7700','18.9100','543','2',
'1','200','18.7650','18.9150','7188','2',
'1','1337','18.7550','18.9200','200','1'
);
INSERT INTO orderbuch VALUES(
0,
'DE000XNG8888',
'XNG888',
'O1BC',
'XING AG',
'XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX', (borrado con intencion)
'2012-11-29',
'12:44:53',
'1','800','43.9050','43.9800','199','1',

blah blah


Esto ya esta productivo. Al haberlo hecho modular y basado en feeds/pipes me da igual que sea tiempo real, 15min retraso u offline. Como lo primero que hice fue el modulo de grabar a disco los datos raw estan ahi, y los puedo procesar en el momento que quiera. Tuve el sistema unos 120 dias ininterrumpidamente en marcha y el resultado fue mas que bueno.

Por que me he dado de alta aqui?

Por que aqui cada uno piensa muy diferente Leoncios/gacelas, AT, Flujo de capitales, Intra-diario, tecnologia, Niveles, bueno, sin contar con esos cortilargos. Que me estan dando bastantes ideas al hacer los algoritmos en la base de datos.

No se cuando esto dara datos fiables, de momento estoy mejorando la entrada de datos (pierdo unos 5sec cada 7 u 8 dias de bolsa) y optimizando los triggers de la DB y los algoritmos, pero el que espere que esto de MM200=cambio->acomprarcomoloco, que lo olvide directamente.

La perdida de esos 5 sec me esta dando problemas porque rompe bastante el concepto de feeds, puedo recuperarlos, pero al hacerlo en tiempo real rompe el concepto de los layers ....

La cosa va ligera, como se puede ver, pero estoy ajustando todavia.










En cuanto a lo del lenguaje....., eeee hhh eeeee hhhh, que pasa con el lenguaje, cuando salga de bar voy a llamar a los arquitectos de la muelllllte y vais a ver lo que es bueno, pedazo de XXXXXXXXX.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Nov 2012)

Yo tengo este y es una puta mierda como un piano. La próxima vez que pase por Murcia me pararé a cagarme en sus muelas.









Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> AL final he comprado este.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2012)

Que belleza de velas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que belleza de velas



Indeed!

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/aeefdd5e-17df-47b0-9b6b-72b502ad5e79/11.30.2012-21.08.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/aeefdd5e-17df-47b0-9b6b-72b502ad5e79/11.30.2012-21.08.png" width="784" height="521" border="0" /></a>


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Nov 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que belleza de velas



Coloqué a las 19:05 orden de largos en 13, se me escapó por un minuto. Ahora la he quitado y me he escapado yo por un minuto ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2012)

Buffffff este hombre va de mal en peor....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2012)




----------



## Janus (30 Nov 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Desde que las pusiste en el hilo las tengo en radar, btu, anr...
> He estado hurgando por foros yankis sobre el tema de los carbones, y tengo una empanada que no me aclaro. Unos a favor de la posible subida en 2013, otros en contra. Que si ANR esta casi quebrada...:8: ...
> 
> ¿Donde puedo buscar info para ver fundamentales?



Están muy endeudadas por lo que se ha movido mucho dinero desde la capitalización hasta la deuda. Eso quiere decir que están muy apalancadas. El negocio tiene costes fijos altos por lo que subidas de ventas generan mayores retornos de beneficios porcentuales. Cuando eso se produzca, habrá subidas de x3 o más. Muchas no evitarán la quiebra.


----------



## diosmercado (30 Nov 2012)

Venga a por el cierre en verde carallo.

Tremendo los yankis. No nos queda caspa de ahi a un mes...

Que aburrimiento.

Edit: queda claro de que va esto. Dax asentado y yankis >1400. A esperar sentados por lo que pinta.


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Venga a por el cierre en verde carallo.
> 
> Tremendo los yankis. No nos queda caspa de ahi a un mes...
> 
> Que aburrimiento.



Que hijos de la gran puta.

¿dónde quedó la pérdida de la MM200 en TF diario? :


----------



## diosmercado (30 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Que hijos de la gran puta.
> 
> ¿dónde quedó la pérdida de la MM200 en TF diario? :



Por ahi se marcho...


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Nov 2012)

menuda vela escombro usana a las 22:00h


----------



## diosmercado (30 Nov 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> menuda vela escombro usana a las 22:00h



Y el VIX subiendo un 6%.


----------



## villares (30 Nov 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya saben que soy un patriota y tal... 8:
> 
> Pero me gustaría saber su opinión sobre el caso remoto e hipotético de cual sería la forma mejor de sacar euros de España y llevarlos a cuentas de Suiza o Reino Unido por ejemplo... con su correspondiente cambio de divisa... ienso:
> 
> ...



Yo utilizo Moneycorp | Currency Exchange, Foreign Exchange and Money Transfer. Sus rates suelen ser de las mejores.
Abriguese que viene el frio de verdad. A ver si tiene la suerte de ver la nieve en London.


----------



## villares (30 Nov 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A lo Paco Martinez Soria
> 
> Pues hasta el máximo legal en mano, aprovechando visitas y demás, luego casa de cambio con buenas comisiones y palante. Eso si está residiendo allí es cuestión de patear. Un poco cutre y no válido si tiene mas de 100.000 lereles que le costaría al menos 10 viajes para sacarlos.



En mano, si su intencion final es cambiarlo a pounds, no le merece la pena.
Aqui no se lo cambiaran facilmente, y le pediran identificacion para cantidades grandes ( > 1000 euros o asi).

Aparte el riesgo de llevarlo encima. Utilice una agencia especializada y no se busque lios...

ps- si lo que pretende es que no le sigan la pista a su dinero entonces es diferente


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2012)

villares dijo:


> Yo utilizo Moneycorp | Currency Exchange, Foreign Exchange and Money Transfer. Sus rates suelen ser de las mejores.
> Abriguese que viene el frio de verdad. A ver si tiene la suerte de ver la nieve en London.




Voy a ver gracias... 

Pues estoy más al norte... y ya hace bajo cero... :S


Como caiga una buena sacaré los skis... :Baile:


oh wait...!!!! 

Saludos


----------



## villares (30 Nov 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Voy a ver gracias...
> 
> Pues estoy más al norte... y ya hace bajo cero... :S
> 
> ...



A ver si vamos a ser vecinos...
Yo vivo en el north west  Si necesita cualquier cosa, por aqui andamos.

Y recuerde lo que dicen por aqui... there's no such thing as bad weather, only bad clothes!!


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Nov 2012)

moody's a la carga otra vez...

Moody´s arrebata la triple A a los fondos de rescate de la eurozona - elEconomista.es

Por otra parte anuncian en el 24h acuerdo de presupuesto europeo...

Edito: Comunicado del Consejo


----------



## diosmercado (30 Nov 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> moody's a la carga otra vez...
> 
> Moody´s arrebata la triple A a los fondos de rescate de la eurozona - elEconomista.es
> 
> Por otra parte anuncian en el 24h acuerdo de presupuesto europeo...



Pues lo de moody's se lo pasaran por el forro porque el plan es otro. El presupuesto europeo, personalmente no me trago la pantomima de que no se pudiese aprobar.


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2012)

villares dijo:


> A ver si vamos a ser vecinos...
> Yo vivo en el north west  Si necesita cualquier cosa, por aqui andamos.
> 
> Y recuerde lo que dicen por aqui... there's no such thing as bad weather, only bad clothes!!




OK...  pero lamentablemente no somos vecinos... 


Hoy llevaba térmico hasta los calzoncillos... con eso se lo digo todo... 8:


Saludos :S


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Dic 2012)

¿Aún estáis dándole vueltas a como sacar el dinero? ::

¿Se frena la fuga de capitales? Entraron 30.997 millones de euros en septiembre ::

Podéis abrir cuentas en euros en Suiza o Inglaterra. Hay bancos como Barclays que te permiten hacer transferencias en paquetes de 50k sin comisiones. Una vez allí cambiar la moneda en divisa dentro de vuestra cuenta no es tan caro. Si tenéis que mover papelitos lo tenéis claro.

Por otra parte hay una empresa que te permite hacer cambios de moneda con una comisión mucho menor a la de los bancos: Kantox. De momento es solo para empresas, pero están pensando en ofrecerlo también a particulares.


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Dic 2012)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Bueno, lo primero es lo primero
> 
> Quiero desearle a Ajetreo que se recupere lo mas rapido y que no le quede nada.
> 
> ...



Y tu, mirandome a los hojos me preguntas que es un troll? un troll eres tu.


----------



## ponzi (1 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Y tu, mirandome a los hojos me preguntas que es un troll? un troll eres tu.



No sabia que erais lectores de Becquer


----------



## tonuel (1 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Aún estáis dándole vueltas a como sacar el dinero? ::
> 
> ¿Se frena la fuga de capitales? Entraron 30.997 millones de euros en septiembre ::





Ya me quedo más tranquilo... 8:


----------



## tonuel (1 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Podéis abrir cuentas en euros en Suiza o Inglaterra. Hay bancos como Barclays que te permiten hacer transferencias en paquetes de 50k sin comisiones. Una vez allí cambiar la moneda en divisa dentro de vuestra cuenta no es tan caro. Si tenéis que mover papelitos lo tenéis claro.
> 
> Por otra parte hay una empresa que te permite hacer cambios de moneda con una comisión mucho menor a la de los bancos: Kantox. De momento es solo para empresas, pero están pensando en ofrecerlo también a particulares.




Para las libras en UK tengo cuenta en Nationwide... y para los leuros estoy tramitando la de ING Luxemburg..., en España me quedo con la de Bankinter y Renta4..., hay que ser previsor... 8:



Buenas noches y buena suerte... 8:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Dic 2012)

No tengo tiempo ni para ponerme al día del hilo, pero he visto que se hablaba sobre mover efectivo y los límites en frontera, y cómo de eso puede aportar un granito de conocimiento aquí les dejo la respuesta:



> Cantidades que requieren declaración
> 
> *Movimientos de entrada o salida en España* de cantidades iguales o superiores a DIEZ MIL EUROS (*10.000€*)
> *Movimientos por el interior de España* de cantidades iguales o superiores a CIEN MIL EUROS (*100.000€*)
> ...



De todos modos si se van a ir del país sin mirar atrás no hace falta complicarse, transferencia y listo. Siendo residentes fiscales en otro país, poco va a poder hacer Hacienda.

PD: La fuente Tesoro.es - Movimientos de Efectivo
PD2: El FAQ es una pm, tiene frases repetidas y/o solapadas...


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2012)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Bueno, lo primero es lo primero
> 
> Quiero desearle a Ajetreo que se recupere lo mas rapido y que no le quede nada.
> 
> ...



No puedo con un post tan friki y agresivo tras haberme tomado media botella de vino pero lo voy a intentar....

- De entrada está claro que el día que se te ocurra añadir campos a la bb.dd. vas a sudar sangre! haces los querys como un becario de tercera división ::

- Luego nos sacas unos gráficos de cacti (tengo historias tenebrosas con cacti) para intentar decirnos no se que, que tu ordenador va cargadísimo, pero ¿cuantos valores estás bajando a la vez? con que nivel de paralelismo, aunque por los gráficos deduzco que ningún paralelismo y muchos valores :XX:

- Para la conversión de datos de muchas fuentes distintas ¿has considerado usar XML? se inventó para eso 

- La idea de los feed/pipes no es en absoluto mala, aunque me gustaría saber como está implementada, por lo que veo usas lex/flex, supongo que para separar código HTML de la 'carnaza' que son los datos puros y duros.

- ¿no tienes un conversor interno de tickers? en resumen algo que diga que el BBVA en yahoo es el mismo que el CFD.BBVA de otra web, por poner un ejemplo.

- Personalmente capturo datos y los meto en una bbdd en, prácticamente, una sola acción, (tengo un script especial para cada web, pero los datos llegan en el mismo formato) luego trabajo con los datos de una forma unificada. En mi caso distingo real time de diario (aunque el diario hace tiempo que no lo uso mucho) entonces trabajo con los datos de la bbdd, que es el centro que alimenta todo lo demás. Si quiero 'escupir' CSV u otra cosa tengo la bbdd para ello y creo que no me resultaría muy difícil cambiar a otras bbdd como sqllite, por ejemplo.

- C está bien para según que cosas, aunque yo prefiero python, es una especie de java totalmente orientado a objetos y va rápido, muy rápido. Soporta el análisis complejo de datos a tiempo real para varios usuarios bajo demanda (y esto lo tengo probado )

En fin, creo que aun tienes cosas que pulir en tu sistema, de todas formas no hablas de la parte cool, que es el análisis que haces con esos datos una vez capturados, yo no me complico la vida tanto solo para capturar, lo bueno de un sistema automatizado es lo que se hace luego y con que intención.

PD: sigues siendo un trollaco, aunque el gesto hacia ajetreo te honra :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Dic 2012)

Por favor, vayan abandonando el local ordenadamente. El nuevo hilo ya está abierto ::

¿Habeis visto el ibex 35?, Diciembre 2012


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> No puedo con un post tan friki y agresivo tras haberme tomado media botella de vino pero lo voy a intentar....
> 
> - De entrada está claro que el día que se te ocurra añadir campos a la bb.dd. vas a sudar sangre! haces los querys como un becario de tercera división ::
> 
> ...



Olvidese del bicho y venga con nosotros al hilo de diciembre fum fum fum


----------

